# Un nuovo aggiornamento, l'ultimo



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita. 

A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.  

Io che stavo ancora male e ci pensavo sempre, ma poi la svolta inattesa: due settimane fa ho incontrato il suo amico, col quale abbiamo fatto foto insieme per mesi, in un capanno fotografico. Lui era lì da solo e io ho potuto parlarci, anzi ho voluto parlarci, potevo stare zitta ma ho scelto di parlare. 
Gli ho detto che non eravamo solo amici e di come lui mi aveva piantata in asso senza spiegazioni, e gli ho chiesto cosa dovevo fare secondo lui, insomma un consiglio visto che loro erano amici da anni. 

Lui non è rimasto molto sorpreso perché già pensava che c'era qualcosa, insomma non porti in giro una donna per mesi a fare foto se non c'è nulla, però non sapeva che eravamo stati amanti per anni, quello lo ha sorpreso perché finora ha sempre pensato che lui fosse sincero su tutto anche con lui. 

Il consiglio è stato quello di non pensarci più, perché lui corre dietro a una donna sposata già dall'anno scorso, proprio da quando lui era sparito dalla mia vita. Questa donna lui dice che la vede e la frequenta spesso, ma non sa dirmi se sono amanti, se lo sono lo ha nascosto anche a lui. 
Inoltre lui ha molte donne in rubrica e dice che le incontra nei bar o sui siti di incontri. Afferma sempre che sono solo amicizie che vanno e vengono. Attualmente non ha una storia ufficiale, ufficialmente è single. Mi ha anche detto che la sera loro non escono mai assieme (lui è fidanzato e sta a casa). 

Sto ancora metabolizzando:incazzato:mi ha sempre mentito. Altro che amore, altro che non voleva perdermi, ero importante, azz ho paginate di watsapp piene di coglionate alle quali ho sempre creduto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Flower... è un cazzaro classico.
Purtroppo diamo troppo credito sempre sia da amanti, sia da mogli.


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2019)

Uff....  che tristezza.

Quantomeno sapere queste cose dovrebbe aiutarti a lasciartelo alle spalle definitivamente...


----------



## Farabrutto (4 Marzo 2019)

Per lui sto solo una delle tante. Comprendo lo scoramento... Per averlo scoperto... Ti conviene metterci una pietra sopra. La prossima volta che ti cerca... Non rispondere. Nessun contatto. Non deve sentirti o vederti mai più

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

@_Flower7_700 apprezzi che non ho scritto “Te l’avevo detto “ ? :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Flower... è un cazzaro classico.
> Purtroppo diamo troppo credito sempre sia da amanti, sia da mogli.


cazzaro mi sembra un complimento, a me ricorda più un vampiro


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


Terminato il matrimonio si è dato al "libertinaggio" come han scritto qui nel forum.
L'amante è entrata funzionale al matrimonio e parallela ad esso.
Non so se per tutti ci sia una coscienza di questo, parlo dei traditori.
Ma se salta il matrimonio almeno aver le palle di chiudere.


----------



## Rose1994 (4 Marzo 2019)

Mi dispiace flower, ricordo bene la tua storia. Lui è un coglione totale, bloccalo dai social, WhatsApp, da tutto. Non rispondere mai e dico mai più.... La ruota gira, un giorno prenderà anche lui un bel cesto di corna in testa.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Flower7_700 apprezzi che non ho scritto “Te l’avevo detto “ ? :carneval:


  Stesso pensiero.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


ma sto tizio è così bravo a letto da averti resa così dipendente da lui?


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Flower7_700 apprezzi che non ho scritto “Te l’avevo detto “ ? :carneval:


:mexican: in tanti me l'avevano detto, ero io che non volevo crederci perché sembrava sincero :rotfl:

Io gli davo credito perché lo credevo sincero. 
Come potevo sapere che erano tutte balle? Balle nel senso che non voleva nulla di serio con me in un'ottica futura, mentre io pensavo di sì. 
Uno sincero quantomeno mi diceva la verità appena lasciato dalla moglie, e cioè che voleva darsi alla macchia, almeno un pizzico di sincerità, invece zero.



Lostris ha detto:


> Uff....  che tristezza.
> 
> Quantomeno sapere queste cose dovrebbe aiutarti a lasciartelo alle spalle definitivamente...


Questo è sicuro ! 
Ho un po' di timore che possa farsi sentire SE il suo amico gli parla della nostra conversazione, ma forse l'altro è più intelligente e starà zitto.



Farabrutto ha detto:


> Per lui sto solo una delle tante. Comprendo lo scoramento... Per averlo scoperto... Ti conviene metterci una pietra sopra. La prossima volta che ti cerca... Non rispondere. Nessun contatto. Non deve sentirti o vederti mai più
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo ci metto la pietra tombale sopra.
Non credo che scriverà ancora, l'ultimo messaggio è stato a fine gennaio, una banale risposta ad un mio stato WA.




Marjanna ha detto:


> Terminato il matrimonio si è dato al "libertinaggio" come han scritto qui nel forum.





Marjanna ha detto:


> L'amante è entrata funzionale al matrimonio e parallela ad esso.
> Non so se per tutti ci sia una coscienza di questo, parlo dei traditori.
> Ma se salta il matrimonio almeno aver le palle di chiudere.




Si era dato al libertinaggio anche durante il matrimonio! Quando l'ho conosciuto me lo ha detto, che aveva avuto altre storie ma perché il matrimonio non funzionava! Certo che non funzionava, sua moglie era una cerva di prima categoria e lui meritava di essere messo alla porta anni prima.





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace flower, ricordo bene la tua storia. Lui è un coglione totale, bloccalo dai social, WhatsApp, da tutto. Non rispondere mai e dico mai più.... La ruota gira, un giorno prenderà anche lui un bel cesto di corna in testa.


Lui è capace di incantare tutti coi suoi discorsi, dunque credo che potrebbe spuntarla pure sul povero marito. Spero di no ovviamente, anzi spero che scopra che cerca di farsi la moglie e gli molli un bel paio di ceffoni. 





perplesso ha detto:


> ma sto tizio è così bravo a letto da averti resa così dipendente da lui?


:rotfl::rotfl:no, non era bravo, solo che era bravo ad intortare con le parole, coi messaggi, scriveva fiume di parole, dicendo quello che avrebbe voluto farmi, dentro e fuori dal letto, ma poi..... era stanco, doveva lavorare, ecc. ecc. e a letto faceva pena, anzi la verità è che pretendeva che facessi tutto io, mi vestissi come voleva lui, era passivo, inoltre uccellino e super veloce. No non era bravo a letto, ma non bisogna essere bravi a letto per rendere dipendente qualcuno, basta rimbambirla di messaggi di ogni genere, per tutto il giorno. Provare per credere. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma sto tizio è così bravo a letto da averti resa così dipendente da lui?





flower7700 ha detto:


> :mexican: in tanti me l'avevano detto, ero io che non volevo crederci perché sembrava sincero :rotfl:
> 
> Io gli davo credito perché lo credevo sincero.
> Come potevo sapere che erano tutte balle? Balle nel senso che non voleva nulla di serio con me in un'ottica futura, mentre io pensavo di sì.
> ...


Pensavo che è proprio chi ha problemi che cerca continue conferme.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2019)

Flower,

se un minidotato sofferente pure di coniglite ti ha rintronata così tanto allora non è stronzo lui, sei fessa tu.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che lo avevamo capito tutti dalle tue parole ..tranne te.
Abbiamo condiviso con te vari pensieri che andavano tutti nella stessa direzione, ma tu hai preferito non sentire .
Non c’era bisogno di arrivare all esplicitazione dell’amico. 
Gli hai consentito di usarti a suo piacimento investendo solo in messaggi di testo ... 
io rifletterei su questo , non sul fatto che lui sia un Cazzaro acclarato.
Perché ti sei fatta abbindolare consapevolmente ?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo avevamo capito tutti dalle tue parole ..tranne te. Abbiamo condiviso con te vari pensieri che andavano tutti nella stessa direzione, ma tu hai preferito non sentire . Non c’era bisogno di arrivare all esplicitazione dell’amico.  Gli hai consentito di usarti a suo piacimento investendo solo in messaggi di testo ...  io rifletterei su questo , non sul fatto che lui sia un Cazzaro acclarato. Perché ti sei fatta abbindolare consapevolmente ?


  Perchè la realtà conta meno dei nostri desideri.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Terminato il matrimonio si è dato al "libertinaggio" come han scritto qui nel forum.
> L'amante è entrata funzionale al matrimonio e parallela ad esso.
> Non so se per tutti ci sia una coscienza di questo, parlo dei traditori.
> Ma se salta il matrimonio almeno aver le palle di chiudere.


Ma va...mica era l’unica....
Ha proseguito nel matrimonio fino a che la moglie gli ha dato un calcio in culo.. 
ma non ha cambiato una virgola del suo comportamento


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo avevamo capito tutti dalle tue parole ..tranne te.
> Abbiamo condiviso con te vari pensieri che andavano tutti nella stessa direzione, ma tu hai preferito non sentire .
> Non c’era bisogno di arrivare all esplicitazione dell’amico.
> Gli hai consentito di usarti a suo piacimento investendo solo in messaggi di testo ...
> ...


Mi fai pensare a una battuta scema di un film scemo “9 settimane e mezzo”. Kim Basinger dice (con la voce sussurrata della Izzo, non l’ho visto in lingua originale) “Come facevi a sapere che avevo bisogno di tutto questo?”
Ho una passione per i film e libri che parlano di cazzari, per il tentativo di capire. 
Il “questo” di cui si ha bisogno è complicato. Del resto anche il personaggio poi non aveva bisogno di quello, ma della sensazione di essere importante per lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :mexican: in tanti me l'avevano detto, ero io che non volevo crederci perché sembrava sincero :rotfl:
> 
> Io gli davo credito perché lo credevo sincero.
> Come potevo sapere che erano tutte balle? Balle nel senso che non voleva nulla di serio con me in un'ottica futura, mentre io pensavo di sì.
> ...


No, mi spiace .... non ci sono scuse ...
Me la ricordo bene la tua storia e davvero, lavora su te stessa perché sei messa male...
Non c’era davvero modo di pensarlo sincero e tu lo sai.
Se ribalti la responsabilità su di lui non ne esci..


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma va...mica era l’unica....
> Ha proseguito nel matrimonio fino a che la moglie gli ha dato un calcio in culo..
> ma non ha cambiato una virgola del suo comportamento


Non me lo ricordavo che aveva avuto altre.




flower7700 ha detto:


> Si era dato al libertinaggio anche durante il matrimonio! Quando l'ho  conosciuto me lo ha detto, che aveva avuto altre storie ma perché il  matrimonio non funzionava! Certo che non funzionava, sua moglie era una  cerva di prima categoria e lui meritava di essere messo alla porta anni  prima.


Certo visto come si è comportato con la moglie non ci si poteva aspettare che fosse diverso con te.
Però io mi chiedo che cosa provino queste persone quando scrivono parole  che illudono (e mi dispiace per chi non ci crede ma illudono per quanto  ci si sforzi di essere razionali...), mi chiedo proprio quale stato  d'animo, sensazioni provino.
Non credo sia il matrimonio che non funzioni, sono proprio loro che non funzionano. La crisi è loro, non collegata ad altre persone.

OT: che poi le femmine di cervo che neppure han le corna in natura, e  per i maschi i palchi (le corna) non sono dispregiative ma tutt'altro,  da dove arriverà mai questa leggenda delle donne cornute...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordavo che aveva avuto altre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credono che provino più o meno quello che proviamo tutti quando diciamo a una persona appena dimessa dall’ospedale che la vediamo bene. Ovvero sentono di dire ciò che l’altra ha bisogno di sentire.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai pensare a una battuta scema di un film scemo “9 settimane e mezzo”. Kim Basinger dice (con la voce sussurrata della Izzo, non l’ho visto in lingua originale) “Come facevi a sapere che avevo bisogno di tutto questo?”
> Ho una passione per i film e libri che parlano di cazzari, per il tentativo di capire.
> Il “questo” di cui si ha bisogno è complicato. Del resto anche il personaggio poi non aveva bisogno di quello, ma della sensazione di essere importante per lui.


Ma in questi film lei se ne va perché comprende ..
Flower è qui ancora che spera (e si legge fra le righe chiaramente) che lui le scriva ....
Le scriva, capisci? Non la chiami o vada da lei..ma le mandi un “ehilà , sei disponibile. Perché non ho altri impegni ...” 
Lui non le ha mai spiegato perché la trattava di cacca (scomparendo, non spiegandole come mai una volta lasciata la moglie non ha mai fatto quanto indicato nei messaggi ).. e lei non ha mai chiesto per paura che scomparisse .
Lei si valuta zero ..e invece di prenderlo di petto e dire “ma chi cavolo tu credi di essere ? Pirla!” ...non solo non lo blocca ..tirando fuori un po’ di palle ...ma pensa che lui non si farà più sentire “ci ho messo la pietra sopra...e poi penso che non mi scrivera’ Piu ....”
Quindi dici che sta bene anche a lei perché le da quello di cui ha bisogno, e cioè essere svalutata?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordavo che aveva avuto altre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrivono perché è la cosa meno impegnativa che garantisce il massimo risultato in chi in quelle righe di testo vede fiabe e zucchero filato ....


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> Flower,
> 
> se un minidotato sofferente pure di coniglite ti ha rintronata così tanto allora non è stronzo lui, sei fessa tu.


Io credo che in casi simili, che sia un'amante o un tradito, del "_trofeo della colpa_" te ne fai ben poco. E' un contentino, una cosa che guardi e poggi in credenza a far polvere.
Argomento di dibattito nel forum, ma nel concreto reale, del trofeo della colpa non te ne fai proprio niente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma in questi film lei se ne va perché comprende ..
> Flower è qui ancora che spera (e si legge fra le righe chiaramente) che lui le scriva ....
> Le scriva, capisci? Non la chiami o vada da lei..ma le mandi un “ehilà , sei disponibile. Perché non ho altri impegni ...”
> Lui non le ha mai spiegato perché la trattava di cacca (scomparendo, non spiegandole come mai una volta lasciata la moglie non ha mai fatto quanto indicato nei messaggi ).. e lei non ha mai chiesto per paura che scomparisse .
> ...


Nel film lei capisce che a lui interessava come mezzo e non come fine.
Flower credo che abbia bisogno, come tutti, di essere pensata, ricordata. 
Se lui le scrivesse le darebbe quella soddisfazione. 
Non credo che la troverebbe disponibile.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :mexican: in tanti me l'avevano detto, ero io che non volevo crederci perché sembrava sincero :rotfl:
> 
> Io gli davo credito perché lo credevo sincero.
> Come potevo sapere che erano tutte balle? Balle nel senso che non voleva nulla di serio con me in un'ottica futura, mentre io pensavo di sì.
> ...


Non era bravo a letto perché non era il suo obiettivo .. 
Chi si fa rimbambire più dalle parole che dai fatti ha dei problemi ...più di chi si accontenta di ricevere  conferme col minor sforzo possibile (i messaggi di testo )...


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel film lei capisce che a lui interessava come mezzo e non come fine.
> Flower credo che abbia bisogno, come tutti, di essere pensata, ricordata.
> Se lui le scrivesse le darebbe quella soddisfazione.
> Non credo che la troverebbe disponibile.


E come no....
Sapeva che durante il matrimonio aveva avuto altre donne
Si è accontentata di vederlo part time (dove lui  si portava l’amico pur di non doverla portare a letto ).. poi è scomparso, poi è ricomparso, ha pensato fosse gay , poi si è fatto risentire e poi scomparso di nuovo mentre lei pensava che avesse un’altra...
Secondo te cosa succede se le scrive di nuovo “Pucci Pucci”?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non era bravo a letto perché non era il suo obiettivo ..
> Chi si fa rimbambire più dalle parole che dai fatti ha dei problemi ...più di chi si accontenta di ricevere  conferme col minor sforzo possibile (i messaggi di testo )...


È meglio se una si fa intortare dal gran scopatore?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E come no....
> Sapeva che durante il matrimonio aveva avuto altre donne
> Si è accontentata di vederlo part time (dove lui  si portava l’amico pur di non doverla portare a letto ).. poi è scomparso, poi è ricomparso, ha pensato fosse gay , poi si è fatto risentire e poi scomparso di nuovo mentre lei pensava che avesse un’altra...
> Secondo te cosa succede se le scrive di nuovo “Pucci Pucci”?


Per me non ci casca più perché le stesse parole sarebbero stonate con la musica.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È meglio se una si fa intortare dal gran scopatore?


Per fatti non intendo la scopata..ma la disponibilità ... la famosa cura 
Se ti dico : vorrei tanto sollevarti dai problemi è una cosa diversa dal non esserci poi mai ..
Più che dirmelo, fallo...


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non ci casca più perché le stesse parole sarebbero stonate con la musica.


Sottovaluti, secondo me lo stadio di dipendenza.
Le parole erano stonatissime anche prima.
Lei lo sapeva già ..ma per lei basta che lui riprenda a scriverle quelle stronzate che a lei mancano tanto


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma in questi film lei se ne va perché comprende ..
> Flower è qui ancora che spera (e si legge fra le righe chiaramente) che lui le scriva ....
> Le scriva, capisci? Non la chiami o vada da lei..ma le mandi un “ehilà , sei disponibile. Perché non ho altri impegni ...”
> Lui non le ha mai spiegato perché la trattava di cacca (scomparendo, non spiegandole come mai una volta lasciata la moglie non ha mai fatto quanto indicato nei messaggi ).. e lei non ha mai chiesto per paura che scomparisse .
> ...


Io ho cercato di analizzarmi. E posso dirti che la parte emotiva è quella che trae maggior nutrimento. E se la parte razionale, come ho raccontanto io nel forum, rompe le palle a livello "cosciente", facendosi voce, portandoti ad osservare, per tutelarti, la parte emotiva invece agisce proprio *sabotandoti*, mandandoti in corto. Cerca di spingere proprio a demolire la parte razionale.
Tu che leggi con razionalità penserai che se le emozioni sono negative, di sofferenza, non dovrebbero agire, o magari dirai ma sei un masochista, sei un cretino, ma in realtà uno vive un'altalena di emozioni, spesso positive, e farci l'autopsia non è facile.

Prendi i topic di [MENTION=9553]Ginevrat[/MENTION]. Lei scrive e tramite i commenti viene portata a prendere una coscienza razionale del rapporto suo con lui e di quello con suo con la moglie. Bene chiudi dice il pubblico che legge, e invece no, lei si da 6 mesi... sai cos'è questo? E' un compromesso che la sua parte razionale ha concesso alla sua parte emotiva, perchè quella di staccarsi non ne ha alcuna intenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per fatti non intendo la scopata..ma la disponibilità ... la famosa cura
> Se ti dico : vorrei tanto sollevarti dai problemi è una cosa diversa dal non esserci poi mai ..
> Più che dirmelo, fallo...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sottovaluti, secondo me lo stadio di dipendenza.
> Le parole erano stonatissime anche prima


Ma siamo qui per questo :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io credo che in casi simili, che sia un'amante o un tradito, del "_trofeo della colpa_" te ne fai ben poco. E' un contentino, una cosa che guardi e poggi in credenza a far polvere.
> Argomento di dibattito nel forum, ma nel concreto reale, del trofeo della colpa non te ne fai proprio niente.


del trofeo della colpa frega poco anche a me.

qui è proprio un problema in Flower.   perchè forse e dico forse un ragionamento come quello che ha fatto lei per spiegare la sua incapacità di staccarsi da sto coglione lo posso concedere ad una sedicenne.

siccome Flower parvemi non essere una sedicenne da un pò, la conclusione del suo discorso è che è lei è decisamente troppo fragile e flebile come volontà.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho cercato di analizzarmi. E posso dirti che la parte emotiva è quella che trae maggior nutrimento. E se la parte razionale, come ho raccontanto io nel forum, rompe le palle a livello "cosciente", facendosi voce, portandoti ad osservare, per tutelarti, la parte emotiva invece agisce proprio *sabotandoti*, mandandoti in corto. Cerca di spingere proprio a demolire la parte razionale.
> Tu che leggi con razionalità penserai che se le emozioni sono negative, di sofferenza, non dovrebbero agire, o magari dirai ma sei un masochista, sei un cretino, ma in realtà uno vive un'altalena di emozioni, spesso positive, e farci l'autopsia non è facile.
> 
> Prendi i topic di [MENTION=9553]Ginevrat[/MENTION]. Lei scrive e tramite i commenti viene portata a prendere una coscienza razionale del rapporto suo con lui e di quello con suo con la moglie. Bene chiudi dice il pubblico che legge, e invece no, lei si da 6 mesi... sai cos'è questo? E' un compromesso che la sua parte razionale ha concesso alla sua parte emotiva, perchè quella di staccarsi non ne ha alcuna intenzione.


Per evitare malintesi , io non sto dicendo che in questi casi chi non capisce in che situazione si trova sia stupido... ed è chiaro che la parte emotiva sia prevalente..ma il problema è come si forma  quella parte di emotività .
Mi spiego : se sono coinvolta emotivamente perché una persona mi fa una carezza ma non voglio vedere il fatto che mentre me la fa, con la gamba mi sta facendo lo sgambetto...significa che do più importanza alla carezza che allo sgambetto e devo capire perché .
Altre persone non predisposte alla dipendenza emotiva , davanti agli stessi atteggiamenti mandano a cagare


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> del trofeo della colpa frega poco anche a me.
> 
> qui è proprio un problema in Flower.   perchè forse e dico forse un ragionamento come quello che ha fatto lei per spiegare la sua incapacità di staccarsi da sto coglione lo posso concedere ad una sedicenne.
> 
> siccome Flower parvemi non essere una sedicenne da un pò, la conclusione del suo discorso è che è lei è decisamente troppo fragile e flebile come volontà.


Della storia di Flower, per quel che mi ricordo e mi è rimasto impresso, è il suo essere silente. 
Fare "l'amica" vicino all'altro fotografo con cui uscivano ad esempio, continuare in qualche modo a recitare la parte di amante, a dare per scontato di dover stare nell'ombra e aspettare che fosse lui a levarla da quell'ombra.
Che in termini pratici vuol dire anche stare vicino ad un uomo che ti piace e ancora non potergli dare un bacio quando vuoi, non poterlo toccare come una compagna ma fare la conoscente.
Sarà che io sono molto fisica se mi piace una persona, e passi la storia della moglie di prima, ma cribbio poi ti salto anche addosso...


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siamo qui per questo :carneval:


Ah ecco


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che la troverebbe disponibile.


su questo non ne sarei così sicura.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per evitare malintesi , io non sto dicendo che in questi casi chi non capisce in che situazione si trova sia stupido... ed è chiaro che la parte emotiva sia prevalente..ma il problema è come si forma  quella parte di emotività .
> Mi spiego : se sono coinvolta emotivamente perché una persona mi fa una carezza ma non voglio vedere il fatto che mentre me la fa, con la gamba mi sta facendo lo sgambetto...significa che do più importanza alla carezza che allo sgambetto e devo capire perché .
> Altre persone non predisposte alla dipendenza emotiva , davanti agli stessi atteggiamenti mandano a cagare


Io direi che è da capire come smantellarla. Ormai è già accaduto. Ad ogni persona saranno capitate cose diverse.
Poi non so se Flower voglia risponderti per se.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Della storia di Flower, per quel che mi ricordo e mi è rimasto impresso, è il suo essere silente.
> Fare "l'amica" vicino all'altro fotografo con cui uscivano ad esempio, continuare in qualche modo a recitare la parte di amante, a dare per scontato di dover stare nell'ombra e aspettare che fosse lui a levarla da quell'ombra.
> Che in termini pratici vuol dire anche stare vicino ad un uomo che ti piace e ancora non potergli dare un bacio quando vuoi, non poterlo toccare come una compagna ma fare la conoscente.
> Sarà che io sono molto fisica se mi piace una persona, e passi la storia della moglie di prima, ma cribbio poi ti salto anche addosso...


Era terrorizzata dal fatto che una richiesta di spiegazioni o un atteggiamento invadente lo allontanasse per sempre ....
Si è sentita molto speciale per lui nel periodo in cui lui la inondava di parole d’amore .... 
Sperava di ripristinare quella situazione... che già di suo era anomala ma la faceva sentire importante ... 
poi, possiamo dire tutto di questi soggetti codardi che nascondono i propri problemi dietro delle sterili conquiste e dandosi un tono perché riescono a irretire il maggior numero di ingenue con dei bei messaggi scritti magari sulla tazza del cesso ..... ma un pelino di esame di coscienza che porti davvero a capire perché non ci si e’ fatte subito una risata mandandoli stravaffa alla prima dissonanza forte no ?


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per evitare malintesi , io non sto dicendo che in questi casi chi non capisce in che situazione si trova sia stupido... ed è chiaro che la parte emotiva sia prevalente..ma il problema è come si forma  quella parte di emotività .
> Mi spiego : se sono coinvolta emotivamente perché una persona mi fa una carezza ma non voglio vedere il fatto che mentre me la fa, con la gamba mi sta facendo lo sgambetto...*significa che do più importanza alla carezza che allo sgambetto e devo capire perché .*
> Altre persone non predisposte alla dipendenza emotiva , davanti agli stessi atteggiamenti mandano a cagare


Dipende da quanto una persona sia abituata agli sgambetti e alle carezze.
Se i primi non sono stati rari nella vita, non si accorgerà e non darà loro peso quando li riceverà per l'ennesima volta.
Ci sono persona che hanno ricevuto così poche carezze che si terrorizzano quando capitano loro.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io direi che è da capire come smantellarla. Ormai è già accaduto. Ad ogni persona saranno capitate cose diverse.
> Poi non so se Flower voglia risponderti per se.


Come smantellare lo capisci se comprendi le ragioni che ti ci hanno portato .
Per quello è importante ragionare sull’accaduto...


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Della storia di Flower, per quel che mi ricordo e mi è rimasto impresso, è il suo essere silente.  Fare "l'amica" vicino all'altro fotografo con cui uscivano ad esempio, continuare in qualche modo a recitare la parte di amante, a dare per scontato di dover stare nell'ombra e aspettare che fosse lui a levarla da quell'ombra. Che in termini pratici vuol dire anche stare vicino ad un uomo che ti piace e ancora non potergli dare un bacio quando vuoi, non poterlo toccare come una compagna ma fare la conoscente. Sarà che io sono molto fisica se mi piace una persona, e passi la storia della moglie di prima, ma cribbio poi ti salto anche addosso...


  capisco, ma questo conferma il mio pensiero.  è Flower che si vive come una ruota di scorta o come un satellite che ha bisogno di ruotare attorno all'uomo pianeta per avere un senso.  quelli studiati la chiamano autostima bassa, a Biassa la chiamano essere coglioni dentro.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto una persona sia abituata agli sgambetti e alle carezze.
> Se i primi non sono stati rari nella vita, non si accorgerà e non darà loro peso quando li riceverà per l'ennesima volta.
> Ci sono persona che hanno ricevuto così poche carezze che si terrorizzano quando capitano loro.


Questo può essere una delle motivazioni ...
Quindi il sentirsi di poco valore perché mai amati con tenerezza ..... 
Quindi bisogna lavorare sul proprio valore ... 
non pensando di non valore più perché un cojone ci ha trattati  da pezze da piede....anzi, ha smesso di illuderci che valevamo qualcosa ....


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scrivono perché è la cosa meno impegnativa che garantisce il massimo risultato in chi in quelle righe di testo vede fiabe e zucchero filato ....


Io tanta roba me la son sentita dire a voce, poi per questione pratiche c'era anche lo scritto. Se fossi vissuta nello stesso paese di lui era fattibile trovarsi quell'ora a ritaglio. Diciamo che le cose scritte rimangono lì, non è che il tempo te le fa dimenticare. Poi sono solo parole e non sono fatti. Ma le parole producono anche emozioni.
Se ti offendo sotto ad un tuo topic, dove parli della tua storia, qualcosa che ti ha toccato, ti faccio provare un'emozione. Tu potrai dirmi che non ne provi perchè tanto è solo un utente, un nessuno. Ma se ti do della cornuta nel momento che te arrivi qui a parlare del tuo tradimento il mio nick non te lo dimentichi.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io tanta roba me la son sentita dire a voce, poi per questione pratiche c'era anche lo scritto. Se fossi vissuta nello stesso paese di lui era fattibile trovarsi quell'ora a ritaglio. Diciamo che le cose scritte rimangono lì, non è che il tempo te le fa dimenticare. Poi sono solo parole e non sono fatti. Ma le parole producono anche emozioni.
> Se ti offendo sotto ad un tuo topic, dove parli della tua storia, qualcosa che ti ha toccato, ti faccio provare un'emozione. Tu potrai dirmi che non ne provi perchè tanto è solo un utente, un nessuno. Ma se ti do della cornuta nel momento che te arrivi qui a parlare del tuo tradimento il mio nick non te lo dimentichi.


Certamente, non sto dicendo nulla di diverso ... ma se mi dici “tesoro, come sono dispiaciuta della tua cornificazione, appena ci vediamo di persona ti terrò la mano e me ne parlerai con più calma ..” e poi quando ti vedo mi racconti di quanto è venuta bene la tua manicure .... secondo te un dubbio non mi viene che tu mi abbia presa per il culo ?
Se non mi viene ...io ho un problema ...tu sei solo stronza 
(In sintesi )


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Questo può essere una delle motivazioni ...
> Quindi il sentirsi di poco valore perché mai amati con tenerezza .....
> Quindi bisogna lavorare sul proprio valore ...
> non pensando di non valore più perché un cojone ci ha trattati  da pezze da piede....anzi, ha smesso di illuderci che valevamo qualcosa ....


Esattamente.
Bisogna smettere di credere che si debbano anche accettare sgambetti piuttosto che carezze perché a queste ci hanno abituati.
E pretendere solo quelle.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Era terrorizzata dal fatto che una richiesta di spiegazioni o un atteggiamento invadente lo allontanasse per sempre ....
> Si è sentita molto speciale per lui nel periodo in cui lui la inondava di parole d’amore ....
> Sperava di ripristinare quella situazione... che già di suo era anomala ma la faceva sentire importante ...
> poi, possiamo dire tutto di questi soggetti codardi che nascondono i propri problemi dietro delle sterili conquiste e dandosi un tono perché riescono a irretire il maggior numero di ingenue con dei bei messaggi scritti magari sulla tazza del cesso ..... ma un pelino di esame di coscienza che porti davvero a capire perché non ci si e’ fatte subito una risata mandandoli stravaffa alla prima dissonanza forte no ?


Quoto la risposta che ti ha dato Danny. Addestramento a cane.
Ho letto articoli su questo. Vuoi sapere da dove parte? Dal rapporto col proprio padre.
Dicono che se nel rapporto col padre registri di venire dopo, chiedi qualcosa e vieni dopo, ciò di cui tu potresti avere bisogno viene dopo, hai una sorta di imprinting in cui tu verrai dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io tanta roba me la son sentita dire a voce, poi per questione pratiche c'era anche lo scritto. Se fossi vissuta nello stesso paese di lui era fattibile trovarsi quell'ora a ritaglio. Diciamo che le cose scritte rimangono lì, non è che il tempo te le fa dimenticare. Poi sono solo parole e non sono fatti. Ma le parole producono anche emozioni.
> Se ti offendo sotto ad un tuo topic, dove parli della tua storia, qualcosa che ti ha toccato, ti faccio provare un'emozione. Tu potrai dirmi che non ne provi perchè tanto è solo un utente, un nessuno. Ma se ti do della cornuta nel momento che te arrivi qui a parlare del tuo tradimento il mio nick non te lo dimentichi.


Vero anche per il positivo.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certamente, non sto dicendo nulla di diverso ... ma se mi dici “tesoro, come sono dispiaciuta della tua cornificazione, appena ci vediamo di persona ti terrò la mano e me ne parlerai con più calma ..” e poi quando ti vedo mi racconti di quanto è venuta bene la tua manicure .... secondo te un dubbio non mi viene che tu mi abbia presa per il culo ?
> Se non mi viene ...io ho un problema ...tu sei solo stronza
> (In sintesi )


Viene viene.. almeno per me.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto la risposta che ti ha dato Danny. Addestramento a cane.
> Ho letto articoli su questo. Vuoi sapere da dove parte? Dal rapporto col proprio padre.
> Dicono che se nel rapporto col padre registri di venire dopo, chiedi qualcosa e vieni dopo, ciò di cui tu potresti avere bisogno viene dopo, hai una sorta di imprinting in cui tu verrai dopo.


:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto la risposta che ti ha dato Danny. Addestramento a cane.
> Ho letto articoli su questo. Vuoi sapere da dove parte? Dal rapporto col proprio padre.
> Dicono che se nel rapporto col padre registri di venire dopo, chiedi qualcosa e vieni dopo, ciò di cui tu potresti avere bisogno viene dopo, hai una sorta di imprinting in cui tu verrai dopo.


Più che altro cerchi disperatamente di dimostrare a te stessa che puoi venire prima ..ma cercando  alla fine quelli come tuo padre .... e quindi reiterando


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero anche per il positivo.


Parlando del forum io mi ricordo tutte le persone che sono intervenute quando sono arrivata qui, perchè si parla di fatti, ma io do un valore anche al tempo. Il tempo speso e dedicato non lo do per scontato.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> del trofeo della colpa frega poco anche a me.
> 
> qui è proprio un problema in Flower.   perchè forse e dico forse un ragionamento come quello che ha fatto lei per spiegare la sua incapacità di staccarsi da sto coglione lo posso concedere ad una sedicenne.
> 
> siccome Flower parvemi non essere una sedicenne da un pò, la conclusione del suo discorso è che è lei è decisamente troppo fragile e flebile come volontà.


Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri 

Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.

Cerco di spiegare come mi sono sentita con lui, non ho 16 anni ma 48 quindi mi sento comunque troppo "vecchia" per aspirare a chissà che tipo di uomini. 

Ho passato 3 anni con lui, part-time nei fatti, ma a tempo pieno coi messaggi. 3 anni di messaggi infiniti, promesse, pomeriggi passati a fare foto insieme, sesso (pur se non era Rocco Siffredi). Mi faceva sentire importante, cercata, amata. Quella era la mia percezione, poi la realtà era altra, spesso lo capivo ma volevo ignorarlo. 
Negli ultimi 15 anni ho fatto solo la mamma-casa-lavoro, niente uscite a cena, niente serate folli in discoteca, niente di niente. Non posso permettermi questi lussi, anche perché ho problemi col cibo e non bevo e non vado in discoteca perché la folla mi crea panico. Non sono affatto perfetta e non mi sento perfetta, mi sento insicura, mi sentivo vuota e spenta prima di incontrare lui. Mi ha fatta sentire bene, ecco. Meglio stare in quella bolla che romperla no? 
Comunque sta di fatto che basta che uno che ci sa fare, parli e dica quello che sa che una vuole sentirsi dire, e scatta una dipendenza, che lui ha creato e mantenuto per 3 anni. 
Non si trattava di un messaggino al giorno, ma una trentina o più, ore e ore la sera attaccata al cellulare, a me pareva di averlo lì, ci credete che per me era una storia vera? Non la vedevo come una scappatella extra coniugale. 

A voi che siete esterni vi parrà strano, ma viverlo è tutt'altra cosa, è molto difficile avere la lucidità di dire "ok lo mollo tanto non avrò mai nulla". Il problema è che non ho molte altre possibilità di incontrare uomini, fossi stata perfetta forse avrei potuto avere pretese ma ritengo difficile trovare qualcuno che mi apprezzi, e lui sembrava non porsi problemi su di me, anche se di fatto forse se ne faceva, e cercava altro.... ma è comunque un seriale, non ci piove, magari fossi stata favolosa avrebbe fatto lo stesso.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai pensare a una battuta scema di un film scemo “9 settimane e mezzo”. Kim Basinger dice (con la voce sussurrata della Izzo, non l’ho visto in lingua originale) “Come facevi a sapere che avevo bisogno di tutto questo?”
> Ho una passione per i film e libri che parlano di cazzari, per il tentativo di capire.
> Il “questo” di cui si ha bisogno è complicato. Del resto anche il personaggio poi non aveva bisogno di quello, *ma della sensazione di essere importante per lui.*


Infatti ! Centrato.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> E come no....





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sapeva che durante il matrimonio aveva avuto altre donne
> Si è accontentata di vederlo part time (dove lui si portava l’amico pur di non doverla portare a letto ).. poi è scomparso, poi è ricomparso, ha pensato fosse gay , poi si è fatto risentire e poi scomparso di nuovo mentre lei pensava che avesse un’altra...
> Secondo te cosa succede se le scrive di nuovo “Pucci Pucci”?




Insomma.... se mi riscrive ora che ho la certezza di come si è comportato credo che gli rispondo ai andare a fanculo. Per davvero. Adesso che SO è diversa la percezione, capisco la presa per i fondelli. Prima non sapevo, sospettavo, ma non avere la certezza mette sempre dubbi. Ora ho la certezza, se osa scrivere qualsiasi cosa io so che posso mandarcelo a ragion veduta.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Più che altro cerchi disperatamente di dimostrare a te stessa che puoi venire prima ..ma cercando  alla fine quelli come tuo padre .... e quindi reiterando


Personalmente nella persona che ho frequentato non ho trovato tratti paterni, non lo avrei trovato neppure eccitante se fosse così. Notare egoismo mi ha freddato e allontanato. Ma non ho visto solo questo, c'è tutta un'altra parte ben diversa, ed è quella che ha avuto gancio su di me.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri
> 
> Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.
> 
> ...


ma si capisce bene che ti senti un euro1 pronto per la rottamazione, però a meno che tu viva in eremitaggio sul Monte Pulcioso, credo che di 50enni in buone condizioni atletiche che non durino quanto un criceto e che non ti tengano in una bolla che pare uno di quei romanzi Harmony che vedevo nelle vetrine delle edicole anni fa....ce ne stiano a giro.

ed a meno che sti figlioli non abbiano problemi particolari che richiedano una tua presenza costante, a 48 anni penso che tu abbia dei figlioli almeno adolescenti, che ti consentano non dico di andare via per giorni e giorni, ma appunto di uscire alla sera.

però direi che il tuo vero problema è che ti vedi una merda calpestabile.  e questo allontana gli uomini normali molto più di qualsiasi altro discorso


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri   Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.  Cerco di spiegare come mi sono sentita con lui, non ho 16 anni ma 48 quindi mi sento comunque troppo "vecchia" per aspirare a chissà che tipo di uomini.   Ho passato 3 anni con lui, part-time nei fatti, ma a tempo pieno coi messaggi. 3 anni di messaggi infiniti, promesse, pomeriggi passati a fare foto insieme, sesso (pur se non era Rocco Siffredi). Mi faceva sentire importante, cercata, amata. Quella era la mia percezione, poi la realtà era altra, spesso lo capivo ma volevo ignorarlo.  Negli ultimi 15 anni ho fatto solo la mamma-casa-lavoro, niente uscite a cena, niente serate folli in discoteca, niente di niente. Non posso permettermi questi lussi, anche perché ho problemi col cibo e non bevo e non vado in discoteca perché la folla mi crea panico. Non sono affatto perfetta e non mi sento perfetta, mi sento insicura, mi sentivo vuota e spenta prima di incontrare lui. Mi ha fatta sentire bene, ecco. Meglio stare in quella bolla che romperla no?  Comunque sta di fatto che basta che uno che ci sa fare, parli e dica quello che sa che una vuole sentirsi dire, e scatta una dipendenza, che lui ha creato e mantenuto per 3 anni.  Non si trattava di un messaggino al giorno, ma una trentina o più, ore e ore la sera attaccata al cellulare, a me pareva di averlo lì, ci credete che per me era una storia vera? Non la vedevo come una scappatella extra coniugale.   A voi che siete esterni vi parrà strano, ma viverlo è tutt'altra cosa, è molto difficile avere la lucidità di dire "ok lo mollo tanto non avrò mai nulla". Il problema è che non ho molte altre possibilità di incontrare uomini, fossi stata perfetta forse avrei potuto avere pretese ma ritengo difficile trovare qualcuno che mi apprezzi, e lui sembrava non porsi problemi su di me, anche se di fatto forse se ne faceva, e cercava altro.... ma è comunque un seriale, non ci piove, magari fossi stata favolosa avrebbe fatto lo stesso.


  Penso che momenti di fragilità siano stati vissuti da tutti, chi più chi meno perciò penso che in moltissimi ti capiamo ma se sei un naufrago assetato non ti fa stare meglio bere l'acqua di mare. Lo capisci spero che ilsuo farti sentire importante era solo un modo per appagare se stesso e tu solo uno strumento, spero. Col fatto che adesso davvero devi ricominciare a ricostruire te stessa partendo dai pezzi.....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

M





flower7700 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri
> 
> Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.
> 
> ...


Intanto uno che passa la serata a chattare dà l’idea che davvero a casa ci sia il nulla.
In realtà è una cavolata perché ci sono persone che vanno a dormire presto e questo non comporta solitudine di coppia. 
Però l’attenzione giornaliera è molto piacevole e gratificante.
Flower io capisco molto bene che tu abbia valutato realisticamente la situazione e deciso che non hai molte possibilità di incontri e relazioni e quindi hai considerato quel rapporto soddisfacente.
Però forse dovresti guardare su Raitre “Non ho l’età” per scoprirti...una ragazzina.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che momenti di fragilità siano stati vissuti da tutti, chi più chi meno perciò penso che in moltissimi ti capiamo ma se sei un naufrago assetato non ti fa stare meglio bere l'acqua di mare. Lo capisci spero che ilsuo farti sentire importante era solo un modo per appagare se stesso e tu solo uno strumento, spero. Col fatto che adesso davvero devi ricominciare a ricostruire te stessa partendo dai pezzi.....


Certo che lo capisco. Devo lavorare su me stessa, ma in questo momento di cercare uomini non ho proprio nessuna voglia.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto uno che passa la serata a chattare dà l’idea che davvero a casa ci sia il nulla.
> In realtà è una cavolata perché ci sono persone che vanno a dormire presto e questo non comporta solitudine di coppia.
> Però l’attenzione giornaliera è molto piacevole e gratificante.
> Flower io capisco molto bene che tu abbia valutato realisticamente la situazione e deciso che non hai molte possibilità di incontri e relazioni e quindi hai considerato quel rapporto soddisfacente.
> Però forse dovresti guardare su Raitre “Non ho l’età” per scoprirti...una ragazzina.




Fossi una ragazzina avrei speranze . 
Devo iniziare a vedermi un po' meglio, un po' di autostima non guasta. Forse mi sottovaluto, ma i problemi diciamo "psicologici" che mi ritrovo mi portano a tutta questa insicurezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Infatti ! Centrato.
> 
> 
> 
> Insomma.... se mi riscrive ora che ho la certezza di come si è comportato credo che gli rispondo ai andare a fanculo. Per davvero. Adesso che SO è diversa la percezione, capisco la presa per i fondelli. Prima non sapevo, sospettavo, ma non avere la certezza mette sempre dubbi. Ora ho la certezza, se osa scrivere qualsiasi cosa io so che posso mandarcelo a ragion veduta.


bloccalo così sei sicura che non ha modo di contattarti


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bloccalo così sei sicura che non ha modo di contattarti


Già lo blocco e sono a posto. Sono mesi che cerco di farlo, ma non ho mai voluto. Forse devo scomodare qualche psichiatra bravo per capire come mai. Forse non voglio lasciar andare, forse voglio solo potergli mandare un bel vaffanculo per sentirmi meglio, bo. :singleeye:


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho cercato di analizzarmi. E posso dirti che la parte emotiva è quella che trae maggior nutrimento. E se la parte razionale, come ho raccontanto io nel forum, rompe le palle a livello "cosciente", facendosi voce, portandoti ad osservare, per tutelarti, la parte emotiva invece agisce proprio *sabotandoti*, mandandoti in corto. Cerca di spingere proprio a demolire la parte razionale.
> Tu che leggi con razionalità penserai che se le emozioni sono negative, di sofferenza, non dovrebbero agire, o magari dirai ma sei un masochista, sei un cretino, ma in realtà uno vive un'altalena di emozioni, spesso positive, e farci l'autopsia non è facile.
> 
> Prendi i topic di @_Ginevrat_. Lei scrive e tramite i commenti viene portata a prendere una coscienza razionale del rapporto suo con lui e di quello con suo con la moglie. Bene chiudi dice il pubblico che legge, e invece no, lei si da 6 mesi... sai cos'è questo? E' un compromesso che la sua parte razionale ha concesso alla sua parte emotiva, perchè quella di staccarsi non ne ha alcuna intenzione.


La mia parte emotiva voleva qualcuno che dimostrasse amore e interesse, e l'ho trovato in lui. 
La parte razionale mi avvisava che forse non era proprio tutto vero :facepalm:ma appunto la parte emotiva mi sabotava e mi faceva continuare a sperare.
Se lui di persona mi diceva che voleva solo divertimento, niente d'altro, e che appena ne trovava un'altra mi lasciava, probabilmente la mia parte razionale prendeva il sopravvento ma......... di persona lui era sempre stato molto gentile, corretto, carino e mi intortava benissimo, portandomi a pensare che fossi io a pensare male, sbagliandomi.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Già lo blocco e sono a posto. Sono mesi che cerco di farlo, ma non ho mai voluto. Forse devo scomodare qualche psichiatra bravo per capire come mai. Forse non voglio lasciar andare, forse voglio solo potergli mandare un bel vaffanculo per sentirmi meglio, bo. :singleeye:


Scusa ma dal momento che è un uomo single ora, perchè non provi a fare qualcosa di attivo per te? Anzichè essere passiva.
Visto che sai i posti che frequenta per fare foto, e dopo tempo un poco saprai i suoi orari, perchè non ti sei mai presentata lì? Anche per i cavoli tuoi, per fare le tue foto.
Mi sembra che ti sei fatta coraggio nel rivolgere parole all'amico nel capanno, e almeno così lui ti ha dato delle info. 
Alla fine se senti qualcosa in sospeso perchè non vai lì e ci parli? L'hai mai fatto?
Non gli mandi mica all'aria la vita ora se ti presenti lì. Non ci sono moglie in mezzo ne figli. Siete tu e lui. Face to face. Mai provato?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Certo che lo capisco. Devo lavorare su me stessa, ma in questo momento di cercare uomini non ho proprio nessuna voglia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho visto cozze inguardabili convinte di essere Charlize Theron e che convincevano gli uomini e angeli stupendi credersi insignificanti.
Dipende da te.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La mia parte emotiva voleva qualcuno che dimostrasse amore e interesse, e l'ho trovato in lui.
> La parte razionale mi avvisava che forse non era proprio tutto vero :facepalm:ma appunto la parte emotiva mi sabotava e mi faceva continuare a sperare.
> Se lui di persona mi diceva che voleva solo divertimento, niente d'altro, e che appena ne trovava un'altra mi lasciava, probabilmente la mia parte razionale prendeva il sopravvento ma......... di persona lui era sempre stato molto gentile, corretto, carino e mi intortava benissimo, portandomi a pensare che fossi io a pensare male, sbagliandomi.


Aspe... della serie che poi non parlavi più perchè sentivi di fare la figura della pazza malata paranoica?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La mia parte emotiva voleva qualcuno che dimostrasse amore e interesse, e l'ho trovato in lui.
> La parte razionale mi avvisava che forse non era proprio tutto vero :facepalm:ma appunto la parte emotiva mi sabotava e mi faceva continuare a sperare.
> Se lui di persona mi diceva che voleva solo divertimento, niente d'altro, e che appena ne trovava un'altra mi lasciava, probabilmente la mia parte razionale prendeva il sopravvento ma......... di persona lui era sempre stato molto gentile, corretto, carino e mi intortava benissimo, portandomi a pensare che fossi io a pensare male, sbagliandomi.


No è la parte razionale che cerca qualcuno che dimostri amore e interesse, ed in questo sei stata falsata. La nostra parte emotiva cerca emozioni e basta, e non fa alcun distinguo tra negative e positive. 
Se ti arriva a bomba qualcosa di negativo si aggancia a quello.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusa ma dal momento che è un uomo single ora, perchè non provi a fare qualcosa di attivo per te? Anzichè essere passiva. Visto che sai i posti che frequenta per fare foto, e dopo tempo un poco saprai i suoi orari, perchè non ti sei mai presentata lì? Anche per i cavoli tuoi, per fare le tue foto. Mi sembra che ti sei fatta coraggio nel rivolgere parole all'amico nel capanno, e almeno così lui ti ha dato delle info.  Alla fine se senti qualcosa in sospeso perchè non vai lì e ci parli? L'hai mai fatto? Non gli mandi mica all'aria la vita ora se ti presenti lì. Non ci sono moglie in mezzo ne figli. Siete tu e lui. Face to face. Mai provato?


 Ci parla per dirgli cosa, per farsi infinocchiare di nuovo? Cosa c'è altro poi da dire? Cosa c'è da capire? Ma quanto si dovrebbe prolungare sta agonia?


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusa ma dal momento che è un uomo single ora, perchè non provi a fare qualcosa di attivo per te? Anzichè essere passiva.
> *Visto che sai i posti che frequenta per fare foto, e dopo tempo un poco saprai i suoi orari, perchè non ti sei mai presentata lì?* Anche per i cavoli tuoi, per fare le tue foto.
> Mi sembra che ti sei fatta coraggio nel rivolgere parole all'amico nel capanno, e almeno così lui ti ha dato delle info.
> Alla fine se senti qualcosa in sospeso perchè non vai lì e ci parli? L'hai mai fatto?
> Non gli mandi mica all'aria la vita ora se ti presenti lì. Non ci sono moglie in mezzo ne figli. Siete tu e lui. Face to face. Mai provato?


Ci ho pensato e spesso sperato di vederlo. Quando uscivamo assieme lui veniva sempre con me, sabato e domenica sia mattina che pomeriggio. Da quando è sparito è sparito anche dai capanni fotografici, l'ho visto per caso solo una volta in agosto, col suo amico, e a malapena mi ha salutata e ho dovuto essere io a chiedergli perché fosse sparito. Ha girato la frittata dicendo che era impegnato col lavoro, problemi di salute, casini vari, e poi che ero IO che non mi ero più fatta sentire. Certo ! Cosa dovevo fare? Scrivere implorandolo di vedermi? Dopo 1 mese di risposte brevi e menavia ho smesso di scrivere.

Ho intuito che vita fa da quello che vedevo sul suo ultimo accesso WA, era sempre online anche la notte, fino alle 4 di mattina (poi ho smesso di guardare l'ultimo accesso) e da come parlava, anche a novembre, lui era preso solo dal lavoro (e dalle donne ora lo so). 

A novembre lui ha detto che non c'era nessuna donna, che aveva solo lavorato. Bugie e bugie, e sembrava convincente. 
Anche se mi presentassi a casa sua, per assurdo, non mi direbbe mai la verità, continuerebbe con le sue bugie. Ha mentito alla moglie, a me, al suo migliore amico !! Per quale motivo dovrebbe dirmi la verità se lo incontro da solo in un capanno? Minaccio di buttarlo di sotto se non parla? :nuke: Un bugiardo e un traditore seriale, la verità l'ho sentita solo dal suo amico, e per fortuna direi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato e spesso sperato di vederlo. Quando uscivamo assieme lui veniva sempre con me, sabato e domenica sia mattina che pomeriggio. Da quando è sparito è sparito anche dai capanni fotografici, l'ho visto per caso solo una volta in agosto, col suo amico, e a malapena mi ha salutata e ho dovuto essere io a chiedergli perché fosse sparito. Ha girato la frittata dicendo che era impegnato col lavoro, problemi di salute, casini vari, e poi che ero IO che non mi ero più fatta sentire. Certo ! Cosa dovevo fare? Scrivere implorandolo di vedermi? Dopo 1 mese di risposte brevi e menavia ho smesso di scrivere.
> 
> Ho intuito che vita fa da quello che vedevo sul suo ultimo accesso WA, era sempre online anche la notte, fino alle 4 di mattina (poi ho smesso di guardare l'ultimo accesso) e da come parlava, anche a novembre, lui era preso solo dal lavoro (e dalle donne ora lo so).
> 
> ...


Poi non ha senso.
Lui ha il diritto di chiudere.
È stato stronzo prima, non quando ha chiuso.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato e spesso sperato di vederlo. Quando uscivamo assieme lui veniva sempre con me, sabato e domenica sia mattina che pomeriggio. Da quando è sparito è sparito anche dai capanni fotografici, l'ho visto per caso solo una volta in agosto, col suo amico, e a malapena mi ha salutata e ho dovuto essere io a chiedergli perché fosse sparito. Ha girato la frittata dicendo che era impegnato col lavoro, problemi di salute, casini vari, e poi che ero IO che non mi ero più fatta sentire. Certo ! Cosa dovevo fare? Scrivere implorandolo di vedermi? Dopo 1 mese di risposte brevi e menavia ho smesso di scrivere.   Ho intuito che vita fa da quello che vedevo sul suo ultimo accesso WA, era sempre online anche la notte, fino alle 4 di mattina (poi ho smesso di guardare l'ultimo accesso) e da come parlava, anche a novembre, lui era preso solo dal lavoro (e dalle donne ora lo so).   A novembre lui ha detto che non c'era nessuna donna, che aveva solo lavorato. Bugie e bugie, e sembrava convincente.  Anche se mi presentassi a casa sua, per assurdo, non mi direbbe mai la verità, continuerebbe con le sue bugie. Ha mentito alla moglie, a me, al suo migliore amico !! Per quale motivo dovrebbe dirmi la verità se lo incontro da solo in un capanno? Minaccio di buttarlo di sotto se non parla? :nuke: Un bugiardo e un traditore seriale, la verità l'ho sentita solo dal suo amico, e per fortuna direi.


  A cosa ti serve la verità detta da lui? La conosci già la verità.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non ha senso.
> *Lui ha il diritto di chiudere*.
> È stato stronzo prima, non quando ha chiuso.


Aveva anche il dovere di dirmelo non pensi? Io il diritto di saperlo. 
Invece no, zitto è scappato via. 
Sarà che oggi è il modo migliore per defilarsi, ma mi ha fatto più male quel modo di comportarsi, quasi, che non sapere adesso che era un vero donnaiolo. 
Mi avesse parlato, detto che non voleva più stare con me, che amava un'altra, quello che voleva, magari che gli dispiaceva, che si scusava.... era tutt'altra storia, almeno sapevo, potevo dirgli come mi sentivo, non avrei dovuto sopportare mesi di dubbi, di silenzi, di autocolpevolizzazioni sul perché o percome.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> A cosa ti serve la verità detta da lui? La conosci già la verità.


Infatti ora lo so. So il perché è sparito. 

Ma ti assicuro che pure il suo amico è rimasto sorpreso dal fatto che eravamo amanti da anni. E' stato convincente pure con lui, ti rendi conto? Per quale motivo poi? Poteva dire la verità all'amico, tanto cosa cambiava? Tra uomini più te ne trombi meglio è, no? 
Ho capito che in quel tempo lui sicuramente già aveva i suoi giri fuori, e voleva evitare di dire al suo amico perché mi aveva mollata.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Aveva anche il dovere di dirmelo non pensi? Io il diritto di saperlo.
> Invece no, zitto è scappato via.
> Sarà che oggi è il modo migliore per defilarsi, ma mi ha fatto più male quel modo di comportarsi, quasi, che non sapere adesso che era un vero donnaiolo.
> Mi avesse parlato, detto che non voleva più stare con me, che amava un'altra, quello che voleva, magari che gli dispiaceva, che si scusava.... era tutt'altra storia, almeno sapevo, potevo dirgli come mi sentivo, non avrei dovuto sopportare mesi di dubbi, di silenzi, di autocolpevolizzazioni sul perché o percome.


Appunto è stato stronzo prima perché ti ha fatto credere di avere dei diritti.
Comunque chi se ne frega. 
Adesso è importante che tu segua il tuo star bene.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri
> 
> Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.
> 
> ...


Tesoro, ma sarebbe stato così sicuramente ...
Ma per quale motivo non dovresti essere favolosa ? 
Il punto e’ questo ..è il tuo sentirti non all’altrzza il problema


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Infatti ora lo so. So il perché è sparito.   Ma ti assicuro che pure il suo amico è rimasto sorpreso dal fatto che eravamo amanti da anni. E' stato convincente pure con lui, ti rendi conto? Per quale motivo poi? Poteva dire la verità all'amico, tanto cosa cambiava? Tra uomini più te ne trombi meglio è, no?  Ho capito che in quel tempo lui sicuramente già aveva i suoi giri fuori, e voleva evitare di dire al suo amico perché mi aveva mollata.


  Le vanterie tra amici sono meno di quello che si creda, da una persona autoriferita poi.....


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Già lo blocco e sono a posto. Sono mesi che cerco di farlo, ma non ho mai voluto. Forse devo scomodare qualche psichiatra bravo per capire come mai. Forse non voglio lasciar andare, forse voglio solo potergli mandare un bel vaffanculo per sentirmi meglio, bo. :singleeye:


No..sei semplicemente dipendente e speri nel miracolo ...così passi le ore a guardare il cellulare ..:a vedere se è online ..ad averlo nella testa ...
Dammi retta ..blocco...dopo una settimana comincerai a respirare e piano piano sarà sempre meglio .


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non ha senso.
> Lui ha il diritto di chiudere.
> È stato stronzo prima, non quando ha chiuso.


Ah si...perche’ si chiude così ? 
È stato stronzo sempre


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Infatti ora lo so. So il perché è sparito.
> 
> Ma ti assicuro che pure il suo amico è rimasto sorpreso dal fatto che eravamo amanti da anni. E' stato convincente pure con lui, ti rendi conto? Per quale motivo poi? Poteva dire la verità all'amico, tanto cosa cambiava? Tra uomini più te ne trombi meglio è, no?
> Ho capito che in quel tempo lui sicuramente già aveva i suoi giri fuori, e voleva evitare di dire al suo amico perché mi aveva mollata.


Per salvare la sua immagine da bravo ragazzo e vittima degli eventi ....
Sai quante volte gli avrà chiesto una mano perché lui...poverino...aveva una vita triste ?
Sono zecche


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


I seriali fanno così. Spariscono con un messaggio e a volte nemmeno con quello. Inutile pretendere spiegazioni, ti riempirebbe, al limite, solo di altre bugie. Posso capirti ma non sminuirti mai. Se inizi a vederti splendida, ti vedranno splendida anche gli altri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Già lo blocco e sono a posto. Sono mesi che cerco di farlo, ma non ho mai voluto. Forse devo scomodare qualche psichiatra bravo per capire come mai. Forse non voglio lasciar andare, forse voglio solo potergli mandare un bel vaffanculo per sentirmi meglio, bo. :singleeye:


 non vuoi lasciarlo andare, vuoi dargli un' opportunità.  non ne vedi altre per te.
Pensaci , non farti altro male potrebbe esserci altre chance per te, ma non vuoi vederle.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Aveva anche il dovere di dirmelo non pensi? Io il diritto di saperlo.
> Invece no, zitto è scappato via.
> Sarà che oggi è il modo migliore per defilarsi, ma mi ha fatto più male quel modo di comportarsi, quasi, che non sapere adesso che era un vero donnaiolo.
> Mi avesse parlato, detto che non voleva più stare con me, che amava un'altra, quello che voleva, magari che gli dispiaceva, che si scusava.... era tutt'altra storia, almeno sapevo, potevo dirgli come mi sentivo, non avrei dovuto sopportare mesi di dubbi, di silenzi, di autocolpevolizzazioni sul perché o percome.


È stato stronzo sembra ombra di dubbio, totalmente privo di empatia. 
Non merita che tu ora ti strugga per lui, anche se forse tu ora provi dolore per te stessa e perché percepisci il vuoto della tua vita. 
Non è lui il tuo problema, ora.
Focalizza l'attenzione su te stessa.
Sei migliore di quanto tu creda, ne sono convinto. 
Lo troviamo un altro uomo?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci parla per dirgli cosa, per farsi infinocchiare di nuovo? Cosa c'è altro poi da dire? Cosa c'è da capire? Ma quanto si dovrebbe prolungare sta agonia?


Per riprendersi un poco di quella dignità che la fa sentire pari ad una cozza.
Non andare a chiedere, fare un'azione non passiva per restituirsi una dignità. Poi forse non sarà la migliore.. se hai suggerimenti.

Ho letto tempo fa della tua storia pre-matrimonio con una ex e hai scritto che con tua moglie ti sei reso conto di cosa volesse dire essere amati, o qualcosa di simile. Se non ho capito male la tua ex andava e veniva, quest'uomo cos'ha fatto di tanto diverso?

Tutti vediamo un _omm 'e mmerd_, ma da fuori è sempre diverso, c'è un tempo vissuto non solo le tre parole qui esposte, un tempo in cui lui era



flower7700 ha detto:


> gentile, corretto, carino


uno che 



flower7700 ha detto:


> Quando uscivamo assieme lui veniva sempre con  me, sabato e domenica sia mattina che pomeriggio.


Sta roba è registrata nella sua mente.
Vedi a livello logico uno che è gentile corretto carino e che spende il suo tempo libero con te è interessato a te.


----------



## Dina74 (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


Ma perché gli hai risposto a Natale? È soprattutto perché dopo già il primo giorno che ti ha ri-dato buca cercavi comunque di vederlo è di fissare un altro incontro????

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :mexican: in tanti me l'avevano detto, ero io che non volevo crederci perché sembrava sincero :rotfl:
> 
> Io gli davo credito perché lo credevo sincero.
> Come potevo sapere che erano tutte balle? Balle nel senso che non voleva nulla di serio con me in un'ottica futura, mentre io pensavo di sì.
> ...


Ma dopo l'ennesima scomparsa è ricomparsa ancora gli davo credito????

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per riprendersi un poco di quella dignità che la fa sentire pari ad una cozza.
> Non andare a chiedere, fare un'azione non passiva per restituirsi una dignità. Poi forse non sarà la migliore.. se hai suggerimenti.
> 
> Ho letto tempo fa della tua storia pre-matrimonio con una ex e hai scritto che con tua moglie ti sei reso conto di cosa volesse dire essere amati, o qualcosa di simile. Se non ho capito male la tua ex andava e veniva, quest'uomo cos'ha fatto di tanto diverso?
> ...


Per riprendersi dignità ? Continui a pensare che lei abbia avuto a che fare con un suo “pari”..uno così non lo tocca nulla se non l’indifferenza ... e per riuscire ad ottenere qualsiasi tipo di rivalsa ..devi avere una buona dose di distacco emotivo ..sennò ti tiri la zappa sui piedi dopo tre minuti.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per riprendersi un poco di quella dignità che la fa sentire pari ad una cozza.
> Non andare a chiedere, fare un'azione non passiva per restituirsi una dignità. Poi forse non sarà la migliore.. se hai suggerimenti.
> 
> Ho letto tempo fa della tua storia pre-matrimonio con una ex e hai scritto che con tua moglie ti sei reso conto di cosa volesse dire essere amati, o qualcosa di simile. Se non ho capito male la tua ex andava e veniva, quest'uomo cos'ha fatto di tanto diverso?
> ...


La dignità una persona ce l'ha a prescindere, non le serve che sia un  farabutto a riconoscergliela.
E detto per inciso trovo molto più dignitoso sparire che andare a piagnucolare spiegazioni da un invertebrato che mi tratta come uno zerbino.
Certo anch'io sono stato in questa situazione ma a differenza di altre persone ho imparato da subito ed in fretta, quando si ha a che fare con questo genere di persone bisogna avere il coraggio di dire basta e bisogna farlo con determinazione, il resto viene da se. 
Ai tempi miei, quando capii come girava la faccenda rimasi male per una intera settimana ma la successiva già avevo deciso, pianificato e messo in pratica quello che pensavo, non ho mai perso tempo in prolungate agonie, nè mi sono rifiutato di vedere con realismo quello che mi era successo.
Perciò penso di poter parlare a ragion veduta.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per riprendersi dignità ? Continui a pensare che lei abbia avuto a che fare con un suo “pari”..uno così non lo tocca nulla se non l’indifferenza ... e per riuscire ad ottenere qualsiasi tipo di rivalsa ..devi avere una buona dose di distacco emotivo ..sennò ti tiri la zappa sui piedi dopo tre minuti.


In realtà non ho pensieri definiti su di lui. Non so niente di lui. Mi baso su quanto ha esposto lei. 
Tu le hai detto di bloccarlo, ma bloccarlo non serve a niente.
Potrebbe anche interagire con lui se arriva ad punto di stacco, cosa mai potrebbe farle un messaggio?
Tanto non è che lui poi se si palesa le fa stalking, al massimo la butta lì, se poi lei risponde avanti col classico "perchè no?". 
Flower non è indifferente. Puoi anche metterlo come migliore dei consigli, ma l'indifferenza vera non la fai scattare perchè un terzo te la suggerisce.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In realtà non ho pensieri definiti su di lui. Non so niente di lui. Mi baso su quanto ha esposto lei.
> Tu le hai detto di bloccarlo, ma bloccarlo non serve a niente.
> Potrebbe anche interagire con lui se arriva ad punto di stacco, cosa mai potrebbe farle un messaggio?
> Tanto non è che lui poi se si palesa le fa stalking, al massimo la butta lì, se poi lei risponde avanti col classico "perchè no?".
> Flower non è indifferente. Puoi anche metterlo come migliore dei consigli, ma l'indifferenza vera non la fai scattare perchè un terzo te la suggerisce.


Perché bloccarlo la mette al riparo dal pensare continuamente a lui ..dal guardare ogni cinque minuti il cellulare ..se è online , se chatta fino alle quattro di notte ... perché lo fa..o si, lo fa anche adesso ... 
le fa riprendere la sua vita. È il primo passo verso la libertà .
Ho visto madri premurose stare appese per secoli all’immagine di un demente che credevano essere il Salvatore e trascurare anche i propri figli, oltre che se stesse.. quasi ossessionate quotidianamente dal loro pensiero.flower e’ così .
No contact ...significa interrompere ogni tipologia di contatto ...per lei e’ , non per lui


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri
> 
> Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.
> 
> ...


Tutti noi abbiamo paura di restare soli. 
Il tuo discorso lo comprendo, pertanto, ma ti devo far notare che è totalmente fallimentare. 
Se parti pensando che tu debba ricevere delle attenzioni elemosinandole da qualcuno perché ti ritieni non all'altezza di avere di più quello e soltanto quello riceverai. Tu cosa vuoi? 
Vuoi davvero finire a far la parte di quella miracolata dal primo uomo che ti concede attenzioni? 
Non credo. 
La vogliamo finire di crederci delle totali nullità alle quali la miseria data da uno stronzo ha dato un senso alla vita? 
Non vai in discoteca: amen, non hai 20 anni. Gli uomini non si conoscono più così alla tua età. 
Ho fatto anch'io un corso di fotografia anni fa, in cui c'erano poi le uscite, l'andare a fare foto insieme. 
Credi davvero che sia il luogo migliore per conoscere un uomo? Io ti dico di no. 
Il modo migliore per incontrare un uomo è credersi irresistibile. Quando ne sei convinta il posto migliore dove incontrare sarà ovunque: basterà il tuo sguardo. Potrà essere una libreria, di quelle che vanno di moda adesso dove puoi anche mangiare, prendere un caffè, o di quelle grandi, divise per temi. Passaci il tempo. Usa lo sguardo. Inizia una conversazione con chi ti ispira fiducia. 
Buttati senza buttarti giù.
Imponiti di iniziare una nuova vita da ora, dando una fine a quella vecchia, senza rimpianti. 
Ripetiti continuamente finché non ti entrerà in testa che lui è uno stronzo, che non ha avuto neppure il coraggio di dirti in faccia quello che pensava. 
E poi dimenticalo, che fuori casa è pieno di uomini che aspettano solo di conoscerti. 
Ne sono convinto.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :mexican: in tanti me l'avevano detto, ero io che non volevo crederci perché sembrava sincero :rotfl:
> 
> Io gli davo credito perché lo credevo sincero.
> Come potevo sapere che erano tutte balle? Balle nel senso che non voleva nulla di serio con me in un'ottica futura, mentre io pensavo di sì.
> ...


Non era nemmeno bravo a letto ...
Ma chi è bravo con le parole dopo qualche settimana che capisci che sono solo parole bisogna dare un taglio.
Meglio tardi che mai, in bocca al lupo e non cascare più con lui.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma è anche per tutti gli altri
> 
> Quello che scrivo a voi risulta chiaro, avete dato consigli e avevate ragione. Anche a me pare chiaro quello che scrivono le altre utenti, ma lo vedo da "fuori" senza essere coinvolta.
> 
> ...


Tu non sai cosa significa essere amata nelle tue storie precedenti: per questo ti sei accontentata di cosi poco: qualche decina o centinaio di messaggi al giorno da parte di un logorroico che promette la luna ma invece da solo bidoni.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La dignità una persona ce l'ha a prescindere, non le serve che sia un  farabutto a riconoscergliela.
> E detto per inciso trovo molto più dignitoso sparire che andare a piagnucolare spiegazioni da un invertebrato che mi tratta come uno zerbino.
> Certo anch'io sono stato in questa situazione ma a differenza di altre persone ho imparato da subito ed in fretta, quando si ha a che fare con questo genere di persone bisogna avere il coraggio di dire basta e bisogna farlo con determinazione, il resto viene da se.
> Ai tempi miei, quando capii come girava la faccenda rimasi male per una intera settimana ma la successiva già avevo deciso, pianificato e messo in pratica quello che pensavo, non ho mai perso tempo in prolungate agonie, nè mi sono rifiutato di vedere con realismo quello che mi era successo.
> Perciò penso di poter parlare a ragion veduta.


Hai ragione, così dovrebbe essere. 
Io mi riferivo al fatto che da quando lui è diventato single lei, da quanto scrive, ha sempre aspettato che fosse lui a chiamarla e cercarla. Non so poi se nei fatti sia andata realmente così, e semmai sarà Flower a intervenire.
Mi pare, ma anche qui poi sarà Flower a dir la sua, che lei sia stata comprensiva a fronte di una persona verso cui si è trovata legata a livello sentimentale (anche se a senso unico, ma così non pensava fosse) cercando anche di avere un certo tipo di comportamento (_sei stanco? sei pieno di lavoro? non ti presso_). Ma ad un certo punto piuttosto che fare il giro dei capanni sperando di beccarlo perchè non prendere la macchina e andare da lui, anche per chiudere, per eventualmente dirgli "_e quindi? che vogliamo fare?_". Per fare valere una sua volontà. Non per e in conseguenza di lui, ma per se stessa. Per spezzare quella modalità di "ricevere" perchè passiva, per non portarsela dietro in altre relazioni.
Comunque sono solo considerazioni, Flower deve decidere lei cosa fare, secondo quello che si sente.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione, così dovrebbe essere.
> Io mi riferivo al fatto che da quando lui è diventato single lei, da quanto scrive, ha sempre aspettato che fosse lui a chiamarla e cercarla. Non so poi se nei fatti sia andata realmente così, e semmai sarà Flower a intervenire.
> Mi pare, ma anche qui poi sarà Flower a dir la sua, che lei sia stata comprensiva a fronte di una persona verso cui si è trovata legata a livello sentimentale (anche se a senso unico, ma così non pensava fosse) cercando anche di avere un certo tipo di comportamento (_sei stanco? sei pieno di lavoro? non ti presso_). Ma ad un certo punto piuttosto che fare il giro dei capanni sperando di beccarlo p*erchè non prendere la macchina e andare da lui, anche per chiudere, per eventualmente dirgli "e quindi? che vogliamo fare?". Per fare valere una sua volontà. Non per e in conseguenza di lui, ma per se stessa. *Per spezzare quella modalità di "ricevere" perchè passiva, per non portarsela dietro in altre relazioni.
> Comunque sono solo considerazioni, Flower deve decidere lei cosa fare, secondo quello che si sente.


:up:


----------



## flower7700 (5 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No..sei semplicemente dipendente e speri nel miracolo ...così passi le ore a guardare il cellulare ..:a vedere se è online ..ad averlo nella testa ...
> Dammi retta ..blocco...dopo una settimana comincerai a respirare e piano piano sarà sempre meglio .


La sua chat l'ho archiviata e non la guardo più; vedo solo quando lui guarda i miei stati e lì appare anche l'orario di chi li vede. 
Bloccarlo ora non mi aiuta, mi aumenterebbe l'ansia. 




danny ha detto:


> È stato stronzo sembra ombra di dubbio, totalmente privo di empatia.
> Non merita che tu ora ti strugga per lui, anche se forse tu ora provi dolore per te stessa e perché percepisci il vuoto della tua vita.
> Non è lui il tuo problema, ora.
> Focalizza l'attenzione su te stessa.
> ...


Voglio solo dimenticarmi di lui, ma dimenticarlo davvero. Cerco di focalizzarmi su me stessa ma non è facile, lui sparendo ha lasciato una porta "aperta/sospesa". Mi sento sospesa, incapace di pensare davvero a cosa voglio. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> Per riprendersi un poco di quella dignità che la fa sentire pari ad una cozza.
> Non andare a chiedere, *fare un'azione non passiva per restituirsi una dignità*. Poi forse non sarà la migliore.. se hai suggerimenti.
> 
> Sta roba è registrata nella sua mente.
> Vedi a livello logico uno che è gentile corretto carino e che spende il suo tempo libero con te è interessato a te.


Avrei dovuto farlo subito, lo scorso maggio, avrebbe avuto senso! Dopo due settimane di silenzio avrei dovuto pretendere una spiegazione, di qualsiasi genere, anche a costo di rompere la relazione. Invece no, ho avuto paura, proprio di quella possibile rottura, che è avvenuta comunque, e ho lasciato scorrere il tempo. 

Adesso per me non ha senso affrontarlo di persona mi sembrerebbe di essere una povera pazza a chiedere spiegazioni. Ho visto l'amico e ho chiesto a lui, e credo di aver avuto la migliore verità che potevo. Da lui in persona non esiste la "vera verità", esiste solo la sua bugia. 

Per me la dignità è stata come mi sono comportata nella realtà: lui è sparito e io non ho mai chiesto spiegazioni e ho smesso di scrivere pure io. A novembre mi ero limitata a chiedere se aveva una donna e lui aveva detto di no. Non ho chiesto altro, non gli ho detto che era un bugiardo, nulla. Per me questa è una dimostrazione di dignità. Esternamente a lui può sembrare che neppure a me frega molto di lui, poi che io sto male ancora dopo 10 mesi lui non lo sa; lo so io, lo sapete voi.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È stato stronzo sembra ombra di dubbio, totalmente privo di empatia.
> Non merita che tu ora ti strugga per lui, anche se forse tu ora provi dolore per te stessa e perché percepisci il vuoto della tua vita.
> Non è lui il tuo problema, ora.
> Focalizza l'attenzione su te stessa.
> ...


Comunque se lui aveva una routine che lei conosceva, fare i weekend a fare foto, ed è sparito da quei luoghi attesta anche uno "spostamento". 
Ha portato avanti per un periodo le cose che faceva durante il matrimonio, ora si sta "muovendo". Il cambio di routine io lo vedrei così. Può essere che un domani se trova una "fidanzata" ci torni, oppure no, mica a tutte piace farsi i weekend nei capanni. E magari passerà a farsi le vasche in piazze.
Il fatto è che quell'uomo nella sua testa è single. Flower non la vede come una possibile compagna.


----------



## flower7700 (5 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi abbiamo paura di restare soli.
> Il tuo discorso lo comprendo, pertanto, ma ti devo far notare che è totalmente fallimentare.
> Se parti pensando che tu debba ricevere delle attenzioni elemosinandole da qualcuno perché ti ritieni non all'altezza di avere di più quello e soltanto quello riceverai. Tu cosa vuoi?
> Vuoi davvero finire a far la parte di quella miracolata dal primo uomo che ti concede attenzioni?
> ...


Grazie bel messaggio


----------



## Moni (5 Marzo 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu non sai cosa significa essere amata nelle tue storie precedenti: per questo ti sei accontentata di cosi poco: qualche decina o centinaio di messaggi al giorno da parte di un logorroico che promette la luna ma invece da solo bidoni.



A me dispiace che qualche stronzo giochi con le debolezze di certe donne che si sentono sole e si sviliscono srbza motivo al punto da fatsi andare bene relazioni vodi palesemente malate
Io sti stronzetti li prenderei x il minipisello fi cui sono dotati e farei roteare... 
Cerca di amarti di piu


----------



## flower7700 (5 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque se lui aveva una routine che lei conosceva, fare i weekend a fare foto, ed è sparito da quei luoghi attesta anche uno "spostamento".
> Ha portato avanti per un periodo le cose che faceva durante il matrimonio, ora si sta "muovendo". Il cambio di routine io lo vedrei così. Può essere che un domani se trova una "fidanzata" ci torni, oppure no, mica a tutte piace farsi i weekend nei capanni. E magari passerà *a farsi le vacche in piazza*.
> Il fatto è che quell'uomo nella sua testa è single. Flower non la vede come una possibile compagna.


Marjanna... in neretto quello che lui fa, secondo me , basta modificare qualche lettera :rotfl:

Lui già da sposato portava avanti avventure parallele al matrimonio. Questo è un dato di fatto concreto, una certezza matematica, e non ero la sola, chissà quante ne ha avute; lui stesso mi parlava delle sue "amiche" e io pensavo si riferisse unicamente al passato. Per lui era un modo di vivere. Per lui era facile, come è stato facile sparire dalla mia vita senza spiegare nulla, immagino l'avrà fatto con tutte le sue amanti. La moglie so che non sapeva nulla di me, dunque sincerità zero pure con una donna con la quale ha condiviso 20 anni assieme. 
Nella sua testa è sempre stato single, egoista, egocentrato e faceva solo ciò che voleva, senza sensi di colpa per niente. Me lo aveva detto fin dall'inizio, lui non si sentiva in colpa per tradire la moglie. 

Sicuramente nella sua testa io non sono mai stata una sua compagna per la vita, ero solo di passaggio, inoltre ho un figlio e lui odia tutti i bambini, non ne ha mai voluti di suoi. Il mio non l'ha mai voluto conoscere. Io pensavo che era normale, era sposato, non potevamo andare assieme in giro come la famiglia del mulino bianco... quindi stavo con lui in giro nei boschi, e mi andava bene anche così, sperando nel futuro, quando lui sarebbe stato "libero". 
Ti assicuro che lui mi ha scritto paginate in cui parlava del fantomatico futuro, di come vedeva me nella sua vita, insomma non mi ha mai detto che non andavo bene per lui, mi ha illusa per bene, per quasi 3 anni. 

Da single ha impiegato solo 5 mesi a liberarsi di me. Ormai poteva "muoversi" come voleva, non aveva più nessun controllo, libero di fare tutto quello che voleva. Lui voleva vivere di notte. A me diceva che il suo amico lo trascinava in giro per locali fino a mattina e quello non faceva per lui! Doveva per forza dimostrare che poverino doveva dar retta agli amici e uscire. Da sposato non poteva star fuori fino alle 4 di mattina ogni WE, infatti non lo faceva mai. Il sabato e la domenica stava con me nei boschi, visto che la notte dormiva. Adesso di notte tromba, e dunque di giorno dorme.... la vedo così, ecco il perché del cambio di routine. Nei boschi c'ero io. Adesso lui va dove lo porta l'uccello, quello che non vola, e non lo porta certo nei boschi ma nei bordelli. E' un appassionato di fetish, di sesso passivo, di porno..... e me  lo diceva senza problemi. Mi mandava video, mi diceva come vestirmi, insomma ho avuto moltissimi modi per capire com'era veramente lui. C'erano due facce in lui e io le vedevo entrambe, aveva preso anche il viagra in passato, insomma..... un uomo senza morale in realtà. Io però questo aspetto lo vedevo ma non lo vedevo allo stesso tempo, focalizzandomi solo sull'uomo che faceva fotografie nei boschi. :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La sua chat l'ho archiviata e non la guardo più; vedo solo quando lui guarda i miei stati e lì appare anche l'orario di chi li vede.
> Bloccarlo ora non mi aiuta, mi aumenterebbe l'ansia.
> 
> 
> ...


Lui quella porta  "aperta/sospesa" la lascerà sempre. E' la sua relazione con te. E tu seguiti a guardarla dal suo punto di vista. Perché continui ad accettare quello che ti offre lui?

Affrontarlo di persona non ti farebbe sembrare "la povera pazza". Ti ci farebbe al contrario diventare davanti alla risposta che già sai: "si, hai ragione, scusa, e' che sto incasinato, ma settimana prossima ci vediamo!" 

Non devi dimostrare dignità, devi smetterla di svalorizzarti. E ricominciare a vederti come persona, non come  "performance". Non hai vinto niente, a non dargli del pallista, o a non fargli notare nulla delle sue mancanze. Non è una performance volta a  "compensare" il resto che ti senti di essere. 
Non voglio neanche pensare che una persona, con dei figli, una storia, un bellissimo hobby sia un  "niente" che compensa quello stato affermando di essere niente.


----------



## oceansize (5 Marzo 2019)

Una mia amica sta uscendo da una dipendenza anch'essa di 3 anni circa. Stessa tipologia, lui non era bravo a scrivere ma la chiamava in continuazione e questo la faceva sentire importante. Aveva però altre amiche alle quali telefonava e con cui probabilmente andava a letto. 
A un certo punto la mia amica gli ha chiesto l'esclusiva e hanno provato a stare insieme, sono durati pochissimo.
Entrambi single, lui non ha mai avuto una vera storia e ha più di 40 anni.
Dopo l'ultima litigata furiosa lui è sparito e lei finalmente sta riuscendo a non contattarlo più. 
Ho assistito impotente a questi tiri e molla.
Lei è una donna in gambissima nel lavoro e nelle relazioni, colta, simpaticissima. Solo magari non si sente bella e appetibile e il primo umano che le ha fatto credere di tenere a lei le ha fatto perdere completamente la testa.
Spero per lei (e per me ) di incontrare qualcuno al momento giusto, quando cioè sarà libera completamente e un po' più sicura del suo valore, cosa che io e i miei amici non ci risparmiamo di farle sentire.
Sei sulla buona strada comunque. 
Se ti piace qualche sport il mio consiglio è sempre quello di fare attività fisica, dopo un allenamento anche intenso si sta bene e ci si sente più belle.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui quella porta  "aperta/sospesa" la lascerà sempre. E' la sua relazione con te. E tu seguiti a guardarla dal suo punto di vista. Perché continui ad accettare quello che ti offre lui?
> 
> Affrontarlo di persona non ti farebbe sembrare "la povera pazza". Ti ci farebbe al contrario diventare davanti alla risposta che già sai: "si, hai ragione, scusa, e' che sto incasinato, ma settimana prossima ci vediamo!"
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## jomistimed (5 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...



lascialo perdere. Gente così è meglio lasciarle perdere, vivono solo per loro stessi e per i loro scopi.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Voglio solo dimenticarmi di lui, ma dimenticarlo davvero. Cerco di focalizzarmi su me stessa ma non è facile, lui sparendo ha lasciato una porta "aperta/sospesa". Mi sento sospesa, incapace di pensare davvero a cosa voglio.


Questo è il punto focale. Non riesci a ragionare da single. 
Sei entrata in un trip in cui lui c'è e non c'è.



flower7700 ha detto:


> Marjanna... in neretto quello che lui fa, secondo me , basta modificare qualche lettera :rotfl:
> 
> Lui già da sposato portava avanti avventure parallele al matrimonio.  Questo è un dato di fatto concreto, una certezza matematica, e non ero  la sola, chissà quante ne ha avute; lui stesso mi parlava delle sue  "amiche" e io pensavo si riferisse unicamente al passato. Per lui era un  modo di vivere. Per lui era facile, come è stato facile sparire dalla  mia vita senza spiegare nulla, immagino l'avrà fatto con tutte le sue  amanti. La moglie so che non sapeva nulla di me, dunque sincerità zero  pure con una donna con la quale ha condiviso 20 anni assieme.
> Nella sua testa è sempre stato single, egoista, egocentrato e faceva  solo ciò che voleva, senza sensi di colpa per niente. Me lo aveva detto  fin dall'inizio, lui non si sentiva in colpa per tradire la moglie.
> ...


Anche tu hai cambiato la tua routine. Hai cambiato come passavi il tuo tempo libero. Lui di fatto ti ha dedicato del tempo nei weekend passati con te. Ti ha coinvolto in quella che era la sua passione (mi ricordo che hai scritto che è stato lui a insegnarti a fotografare). Ti chiedo: quella è ora una tua reale passione?
Il fatto di viverla da sola e senza di lui ti fa sentire che ti manca un pezzo nel viverla?
Come ti chiedeva di vestirti? Hai fatto acquisti di un certà entità (sia a livello di costi che di numero) per rispondere al modo di vestire che piaceva a lui? Ti riconosci in quel modo di vestire? E' qualcosa che pensi porterai avanti con piacere o guardi tutti quegli indumenti e pensi "_e ora che me faccio?_".
Queste domande e altre le puoi fare da sola per vedere quanto ti sei spostata da te dopo di lui, e se vai avanti a ripercorrere i "sentieri del bosco" come sua compagna e non per te.
Se lo spazio che gli hai concesso nella tua vita è stato fatto con piacere, probabilmente avevi vuoto prima, e magari hai paura di ricadere in quel vuoto. Se invece avevi tue passioni comincia a inserirle nuovamente.

Curiosità: che sesso passivo cercava?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Se ti piace qualche sport il mio consiglio è sempre quello di fare attività fisica, dopo un allenamento anche intenso si sta bene e ci si sente più belle.


:up:


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2019)

E io che credevo che alle donne bastasse cambiare pettinatura per scordarsi degli uomini.

Ma poi... di questi uomini.
Non stiamo parlando del grande amore di una vita. 
Stiamo discutendo di un individuo sessualmente promiscuo, evidentemente poco interessato alla monogamia, "con una donna in ogni porto", che per tre anni ha condiviso del tempo nei capannoni a fare caccia fotografica con Flower, del tempo con un'altra donna con cui conviveva e dell'altro tempo con altre donne probabilmente in altre situazioni.
Che poi, stancatosi di tutto questo, ha ridefinito la sua vita in un'altro modo in cui sono entrati nuovi personaggi definendo nuovi equilibri, di cui comunque lui e sempre lui resta il principale artefice.
A fare il satellite che ruota intorno a questo pianeta umano, uno dei tanti satelliti, non è che ci si ricava granché.
Sì, è stato bello, ma come tutte le relazioni non progettuali ma finalizzate a essere inquadrate in un determinato periodo e luogo ha un termine oltre il quale è sano avere ricordi, è malsano avere rimpianti.
Perché non ne vale la pena.
E' come rimpiangere la vecchia Punto quando la si dà in permuta per l'acquisto di un BMW nuovo.
Alla vecchia auto saranno legati tanti ricordi, però la BMW... è un altro mondo.
Certo, ora non c'è più la Punto e non si è ancora firmata la proposta d'acquisto per la BMW, ma di questo ne abbiamo già parlato.
Diamoci da fare per la BMW. E' l'unica cosa che una persona deve decidersi a fare.
E quando mi si dice che per auto del genere occorrono tanti soldi... rispondo che ci sono le rate.
Un modo per migliorare la propria vita e non di poco esiste: basta credere si possa farlo e lo si trova.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La sua chat l'ho archiviata e non la guardo più; vedo solo quando lui guarda i miei stati e lì appare anche l'orario di chi li vede.
> Bloccarlo ora non mi aiuta, mi aumenterebbe l'ansia.
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ne farei una questione di dignità nei suoi confronti ma verso te stessa . 
Ha ragione Foglia, tu vali per quello che sei riuscita a costruire fino ad oggi..non per il valore che ha contribuito a toglierti lui .
Secondo me dovresti provare a scrivere dei tuoi pensieri e delle tue sensazioni . Aiuta a mettere in ordine le idee e a razionalizzare . 
Il passo importante però è quello di approfittare di questa storia per conoscerti e capire perché ti sei focalizzata solo sull’uomo delle fotografie e non su chi in ogni caso ti aveva dimostrato di essere un povero sfigato.
Cosa ti piace di lui? (Dato che ancora In fondo in fondo speri che torni).. credo che se tu facessi un elenco dei suoi aspetti positivi non ne troveresti uno ..mentre quelli negativi sono  parecchi (non gli piacciono i bambini e tu hai un figlio (e già qui ...) .. è promiscuo , è bugiardo , è egoista , ha preso in giro per 20 anni la poveraccia della moglie , ha preso in giro te , non ha valori .... vuoi continuare tu?
Allora perché non riesci a staccarti ? 
Perché ti mette ansia bloccarlo ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io che credevo che alle donne bastasse cambiare pettinatura per scordarsi degli uomini.
> 
> Ma poi... di questi uomini.
> Non stiamo parlando del grande amore di una vita.
> ...


Così come quando ci si innamora si viene travolte dalle sensazioni, dal modo in cui ci si sente, ugualmente quando una storia finisce ci si sente privati nel profondo di quella immagine di noi stessi. Perché le sensazioni nostre erano vere, anche se l’altro mentiva, proprio come possiamo ridere e piangere per un film. Bisognerebbe rivedere il tempo vissuto come un film che ci ha dato qualcosa di bello e non importa che gli attori fossero davvero innamorati.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così come quando ci si innamora si viene travolte dalle sensazioni, dal modo in cui ci si sente, ugualmente quando una storia finisce ci si sente privati nel profondo di quella immagine di noi stessi. *Perché le sensazioni nostre erano vere, anche se l’altro mentiva*, proprio come possiamo ridere e piangere per un film. Bisognerebbe rivedere il tempo vissuto come un film che ci ha dato qualcosa di bello e non importa che gli attori fossero davvero innamorati.


E' vero.
Ma ormai questo film è finito da un po'.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io che credevo che alle donne bastasse cambiare pettinatura per scordarsi degli uomini.
> 
> Ma poi... di questi uomini.
> Non stiamo parlando del grande amore di una vita.
> ...


Molto vero e condivisibile ...
Secondo me però lei deve capire che a prescindere dalla BMW nuova che arriverà ... meglio andare a piedi che guidare quella punto scassata che ci ha fatto fare pure qualche brutto incidente ... 
Lui e’ Inguardabile e lei ne uscirà davvero quando capirà il perché è stata appresso ad uno così ...e ancora non ne esce ...  
Lei razionalmente sa che lui è pessimo...ma si sente male perché  non la vuole pur essendo pessimo ...non vuole lei che si e’ sempre comportata nel modo giusto e Non ha mai chiesto niente .... 
ti rendi conto di come lui sia riuscito  a  frantumarla ..e questo perché lei si e’ fatta frantumare ....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Ma ormai questo film è finito da un po'.


Anche Via col vento, ma continua a piacermi anche se l’ultima attrice sopravvissuta ha 103 anni.
Però non credo che ami ancora Ashley


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così come quando ci si innamora si viene travolte dalle sensazioni, dal modo in cui ci si sente, ugualmente quando una storia finisce ci si sente privati nel profondo di quella immagine di noi stessi. Perché le sensazioni nostre erano vere, anche se l’altro mentiva, proprio come possiamo ridere e piangere per un film. Bisognerebbe rivedere il tempo vissuto come un film che ci ha dato qualcosa di bello e non importa che gli attori fossero davvero innamorati.


Molto vero


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così come quando ci si innamora si viene travolte dalle sensazioni, dal modo in cui ci si sente, ugualmente quando una storia finisce ci si sente privati nel profondo di quella immagine di noi stessi. Perché le sensazioni nostre erano vere, anche se l’altro mentiva, proprio come possiamo ridere e piangere per un film. Bisognerebbe rivedere il tempo vissuto come un film che ci ha dato qualcosa di bello e non *importa che gli attori fossero davvero innamorati*.


Basta che non si sono raccontati di esserlo perchè altrimenti il film lo butto via


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta che non si sono raccontati di esserlo perchè altrimenti il film lo butto via


Uh maronn du Carmn

:rotfl:


----------



## Vera (5 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta che non si sono raccontati di esserlo perchè altrimenti il film lo butto via


Ahahah dài, però i nomi dichiarati erano veri


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta che non si sono raccontati di esserlo perchè altrimenti il film lo butto via





Lostris ha detto:


> Uh maronn du Carmn
> 
> :rotfl:


Invece è quello l’errore. 
Il vissuto resta.
Ci ho messo anni a capirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece è quello l’errore.
> Il vissuto resta.
> Ci ho messo anni a capirlo.


Il vissuto resta se era vero e poi è cambiato
Se hai finto non resta nulla ed è da buttare
Che poi non sia facile sapere se fingesse o no è un altro discorso
E finchè non lo capisco resto ferma nel decidere se buttare tutto o no.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il vissuto resta se era vero e poi è cambiato
> Se hai finto non resta nulla ed è da buttare
> Che poi non sia facile sapere se fingesse o no è un altro discorso
> E finchè non lo capisco resto ferma nel decidere se buttare tutto o no.


Era vero perché è stato.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era vero perché è stato.


Se era finto non era vero


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se era finto non era vero


Eri vera tu. Quindi era vero quello che hai vissuto tu.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri vera tu. Quindi era vero quello che hai vissuto tu.


Era vero quello che provavo io. Quello che ho vissuto può essere stata una sceneggiata


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era vero quello che provavo io. Quello che ho vissuto può essere stata una sceneggiata


Questo è già un punto di partenza.


----------



## flower7700 (5 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è il punto focale. Non riesci a ragionare da single.
> Sei entrata in un trip in cui lui c'è e non c'è.
> 
> Ti ha coinvolto in quella che era la sua passione (mi ricordo che hai scritto che è stato lui a insegnarti a fotografare). Ti chiedo: *quella è ora una tua reale passione*?
> ...


La fotografia è sempre stata una mia passione e l'ho incontrato proprio perché già lo facevo, lui mi ha insegnato non a fotografare, ma ad usare bene una reflex, poi ovvio mi ha raccontato trucchi ecc. riguardo alle foto perché lui fotografava a livelli più "professionistici" dei miei; ecco lì ho potuto imparare parecchio, che da sola avrei dovuto faticare molto. 
Ovvio che dopo anni di passeggiate con lui ora mi trovo da sola, e mi manca la condivisione delle foto, della fauna e di tutto insomma. Lui ha altri amici per fare fotografie, io avevo solo lui, ero entrata in quel mondo e insomma girare in solitudine non è così bello, specie sulle montagne o in posti più lontani, era meglio andarci in due, mi aveva promesso gite, camminate, di tutto, poi il nulla, neppure una semplice amicizia è rimasta. Ho pensato anche di smettere del tutto ma i miei fans rotfl:su FB) mi hanno spronata a continuare perché sostengono che ho un dono, e so che è vero. A volte penso che sono diventata perfino più brava di lui. 

E sul sesso passivo era fissato sull'essere sottomesso, assurdo eh? Nella vita normale doveva comandare lui, invece lì cercava la mistress. Per come la vedevo io era comunque una maniera di comandare la donna. Ci ho provato, a fare la mistress ma :rotfl:non avevo la vera vocazione, non sapevo frustarlo per bene.... ma uno che passa la giornata a lamentarsi del male di qui, male di là, cervicale, spalle e tutto poi io come faccio a frustarlo ? Mi fa pena :rotfl:. 
(Ps: dovessi farlo stasera uscirebbe con le ossa rotte!)





danny ha detto:


> E io che credevo che alle donne bastasse cambiare pettinatura per scordarsi degli uomini.
> 
> Ma poi... di questi uomini.
> 
> Un modo per migliorare la propria vita e non di poco esiste: basta credere si possa farlo e lo si trova.


I capelli li sto facendo crescere, qualcosa sta cambiando :rotfl:. E devo davvero iniziare a fare alcune modifiche nella mia vita. 
Quando si è una bolla con qualcuno non si riesce a vedersi esternamente, a vedere tutto, e magari si resta dentro pur sapendo. Dalla bolla sono uscita, devo solo pensare a me adesso. 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> di essere un povero sfigato.
> Cosa ti piace di lui? (Dato che ancora In fondo in fondo speri che torni).. credo che se tu facessi un elenco dei suoi aspetti positivi non ne troveresti uno ..mentre quelli negativi sono parecchi (non gli piacciono i bambini e tu hai un figlio (e già qui ...) .. è promiscuo , è bugiardo , è egoista , *ha preso in giro per 20 anni la poveraccia della moglie *, ha preso in giro te , non ha valori .... vuoi continuare tu?
> Allora perché non riesci a staccarti ?
> *Perché ti mette ansia bloccarlo* ?


Non ha solo preso in giro la moglie ha fatto di peggio: non ha mai voluto avere figli. Lei ne voleva, lui no, ha sempre negato la possibilità. E ha atteso che fosse lei a mollare il colpo, ma a 43 anni non so se riuscirà a rifarsi una vita subito e dei figli, e comunque era meglio farli prima. Lui non ha mai detto che non ne voleva ma..... quando lei insisteva molto lui aveva finto di accettare, per poi cornificarla con un'altra e farglielo sapere tramite amici !! Così lei ha dovuto mettere da parte quell'idea per il momento. Raccontato da lui nelle prime fasi della conoscenza. 
Io pensavo che con me fosse diversa la situazione, io non volevo altri figli e il mio era già grandino, c'era la passione delle foto in comune, e a sentire lui io per specialissima, ecc. ecc. Poi sai il pensiero che il futuro nessuno lo conosce, se non si prova come si fa a saperlo, ecc. :facepalm:

Sull'ansia del bloccaggio: non saprei definirlo con chiarezza provo ansia all'idea che non ho neppure più il suo numero, pur sapendo che ormai non c'è più niente. Forse passerà col tempo.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2019)

Che merda di uomo, flowers.
Meno male che non c'è più.
Tu sei molto meglio di lui. 
Sull'ansia del bloccaggio: stai camminando da sola, senza più lui che ti regge, come lo avevi abituato a fare 
È solo un po' di paura, poi passa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La fotografia è sempre stata una mia passione e l'ho incontrato proprio perché già lo facevo, lui mi ha insegnato non a fotografare, ma ad usare bene una reflex, poi ovvio mi ha raccontato trucchi ecc. riguardo alle foto perché lui fotografava a livelli più "professionistici" dei miei; ecco lì ho potuto imparare parecchio, che da sola avrei dovuto faticare molto.
> Ovvio che dopo anni di passeggiate con lui ora mi trovo da sola, e mi manca la condivisione delle foto, della fauna e di tutto insomma. Lui ha altri amici per fare fotografie, io avevo solo lui, ero entrata in quel mondo e insomma girare in solitudine non è così bello, specie sulle montagne o in posti più lontani, era meglio andarci in due, mi aveva promesso gite, camminate, di tutto, poi il nulla, neppure una semplice amicizia è rimasta. Ho pensato anche di smettere del tutto ma i miei fans rotfl:su FB) mi hanno spronata a continuare perché sostengono che ho un dono, e so che è vero. A volte penso che sono diventata perfino più brava di lui.
> 
> E sul sesso passivo era fissato sull'essere sottomesso, assurdo eh? Nella vita normale doveva comandare lui, invece lì cercava la mistress. Per come la vedevo io era comunque una maniera di comandare la donna. Ci ho provato, a fare la mistress ma :rotfl:non avevo la vera vocazione, non sapevo frustarlo per bene.... ma uno che passa la giornata a lamentarsi del male di qui, male di là, cervicale, spalle e tutto poi io come faccio a frustarlo ? Mi fa pena :rotfl:.
> ...


Diciamo che indizi che lui era problematico ne avevi avuti.
Per fortuna non ha avuto figli.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2019)

[MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]
Se mi dici di che regione sei vedo se ho contatti da passarti (per fare foto in compagnia). Se vuoi mandamela in PM.
Ti dico già che le persone dedite che ho tra i contatti io sono perlopiù uomini pensionati, ma come saprai loro hanno più tempo per il genere di foto che pratichi. Persone in età media fanno più foto cittadine, muovendosi con la famiglia, anche se alcuni che van in capanni ne conosco. Tutte persone sposate però, zero single, però quei pochi sono veramente mostri della naturalistica.

Curiosa la preferenza di farsi sottomettere e poi voler invece dominare. Magari [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ci illumina se sia casualità o meno. :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]
> Se mi dici di che regione sei vedo se ho contatti da passarti (per fare foto in compagnia). Se vuoi mandamela in PM.
> Ti dico già che le persone dedite che ho tra i contatti io sono perlopiù uomini pensionati, ma come saprai loro hanno più tempo per il genere di foto che pratichi. Persone in età media fanno più foto cittadine, muovendosi con la famiglia, anche se alcuni che van in capanni ne conosco. Tutte persone sposate però, zero single, però quei pochi sono veramente mostri della naturalistica.
> 
> Curiosa la preferenza di farsi sottomettere e poi voler invece dominare. Magari [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ci illumina se sia casualità o meno. :mexican:


 è una compensazione.
È più comune di quanto immagini.
Il debole nella vita di solito domina nel sesso è viceversa.
Non è una regola fissa , ma piuttosto frequente


----------



## flower7700 (5 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_flower7700_
> Se mi dici di che regione sei vedo se ho contatti da passarti (per fare foto in compagnia). Se vuoi mandamela in PM.
> Ti dico già che le persone dedite che ho tra i contatti io sono perlopiù uomini pensionati, ma come saprai loro hanno più tempo per il genere di foto che pratichi. Persone in età media fanno più foto cittadine, muovendosi con la famiglia, anche se alcuni che van in capanni ne conosco. Tutte persone sposate però, zero single, però quei pochi sono veramente mostri della naturalistica.
> 
> Curiosa la preferenza di farsi sottomettere e poi voler invece dominare. Magari @_Arcistufo_ ci illumina se sia casualità o meno. :mexican:


Grazie ma io abito in Svizzera  Anche qui ci sono pensionati o ragazzi giovanissimi che iniziano a fare naturalistica, di mezzo sono tutti sposati, single nessuno.


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Grazie ma io abito in Svizzera  Anche qui ci sono pensionati o ragazzi giovanissimi che iniziano a fare naturalistica, di mezzo sono tutti sposati, single nessuno.


Non ti servono single per condividere una passione. Almeno non vai sola. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


chiamasi cazzaro e ne e' pieno il mondo 
Peccato tu non abbia parlato prima con il suo amico.


----------



## patroclo (6 Marzo 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiamasi cazzaro e ne e' pieno il mondo
> Peccato tu non abbia parlato prima *con il suo amico*.


Qui danno tutti per scontato che "l'amico" sia stato totalmente sincero, ricordiamoci che è amico suo.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui danno tutti per scontato che "l'amico" sia stato totalmente sincero, ricordiamoci che è amico suo.....


Concordo.
Però non è che ora sia tanto importante sapere la VERITÀ, perché la verità già sufficiente è che non è un uomo sentimentalmente affidabile.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però non è che ora sia tanto importante sapere la VERITÀ, perché la verità già sufficiente è che non è un uomo sentimentalmente affidabile.


Tempo fa  incontrai un uomo che a prima vista, e per quanto andava comunicando...pensavo fosse sensibile e dotato di profonda empatia. 
Sapevo che era divorziato . Parlandoci per la seconda volta gli chiesi come mai si fosse separato. Pensavo, dato il suo modo “sentito” di  desceivere  l’amore per il prossimo, che fosse stato lasciato dalla moglie ... invece fu lui a lasciare moglie e una quantità indicibile di figli (molto piccoli ), perché si era invaghito di un’altra ....
Ecco...me la sono data a gambe ... se hai lasciato tua moglie dopo averci fatto tanti figli ..(immaginavo lei ancora in preda agli sbalzi ormonali dell’ultimo che era davvero piccolo..) .. perché ti invaghisci ... sei (per me) un cazzone. Se mi ci fossi messa ...non avrei mai potuto lamentarmi di scoprire suoi lati Cazzari postumi nei miei confronti. 
Per questo mi stupisco di chi ha saputo che il soggetto in questione è sposato , tradisce la moglie , nonostante non abbiano figli non si lasciano anche se lui dice di odiarla , comunica che fa sesso promiscuo e gli piace essere frustato ..., e poi , quando è finita (e ..udite udite ... è finira male ..ma chi l’avrebbe mai detto....) se ne esce con “e pero’...mi scriveva cose così carine e mi faceva sentire importante .....’
Ecco ..queste storie un po’ mi deprimono....
Mi sanno del truffato da vanna marchi ...ma caspita, dieci collane d’oro a 19 euro .... ma davvero pensavi potesse essere  un vero affare ?


----------



## Lostris (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tempo fa  incontrai un uomo che a prima vista, e per quanto andava comunicando...pensavo fosse sensibile e dotato di profonda empatia.
> Sapevo che era divorziato . Parlandoci per la seconda volta gli chiesi come mai si fosse separato. Pensavo, dato il suo modo “sentito” di  desceivere  l’amore per il prossimo, che fosse stato lasciato dalla moglie ... invece fu lui a lasciare moglie e una quantità indicibile di figli (molto piccoli ), perché si era invaghito di un’altra ....
> Ecco...me la sono data a gambe ... se hai lasciato tua moglie dopo averci fatto tanti figli ..(immaginavo lei ancora in preda agli sbalzi ormonali dell’ultimo che era davvero piccolo..) .. perché ti invaghisci ... sei (per me) un cazzone. Se mi ci fossi messa ...non avrei mai potuto lamentarmi di scoprire suoi lati Cazzari postumi nei miei confronti.
> Per questo mi stupisco di chi ha saputo che il soggetto in questione è sposato , tradisce la moglie , nonostante non abbiano figli non si lasciano anche se lui dice di odiarla , comunica che fa sesso promiscuo e gli piace essere frustato ..., e poi , quando è finita (e ..udite udite ... è finira male ..ma chi l’avrebbe mai detto....) se ne esce con “e pero’...mi scriveva cose così carine e mi faceva sentire importante .....’
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tempo fa  incontrai un uomo che a prima vista, e per quanto andava comunicando...pensavo fosse sensibile e dotato di profonda empatia.
> Sapevo che era divorziato . Parlandoci per la seconda volta gli chiesi come mai si fosse separato. Pensavo, dato il suo modo “sentito” di  desceivere  l’amore per il prossimo, che fosse stato lasciato dalla moglie ... invece fu lui a lasciare moglie e una quantità indicibile di figli (molto piccoli ), perché si era invaghito di un’altra ....
> Ecco...me la sono data a gambe ... se hai lasciato tua moglie dopo averci fatto tanti figli ..(immaginavo lei ancora in preda agli sbalzi ormonali dell’ultimo che era davvero piccolo..) .. perché ti invaghisci ... sei (per me) un cazzone. Se mi ci fossi messa ...non avrei mai potuto lamentarmi di scoprire suoi lati Cazzari postumi nei miei confronti.
> Per questo mi stupisco di chi ha saputo che il soggetto in questione è sposato , tradisce la moglie , nonostante non abbiano figli non si lasciano anche se lui dice di odiarla , comunica che fa sesso promiscuo e gli piace essere frustato ..., e poi , quando è finita (e ..udite udite ... è finira male ..ma chi l’avrebbe mai detto....) se ne esce con “e pero’...mi scriveva cose così carine e mi faceva sentire importante .....’
> ...


Eppure il mondo è pieno di truffati, soprattutto sentimentali.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure il mondo è pieno di truffati, soprattutto sentimentali.


Come te lo spieghi ?
(È pieno anche di chi compra da vanna marchi e affini eh...ma io non me la sento di consolarli troppo )...


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Non sono gli altri che imbrogliano noi, siamo noi a imbrogliare noi stessi.
Ci predisponiamo per vedere solo quello che desideriamo.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono gli altri che imbrogliano noi, siamo noi a imbrogliare noi stessi.


Vogliamo credere di essere speciali e gratificarci...e lo facciamo coi mezzi e le occasioni a disposizione .... senza il minimo realismo


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vogliamo credere di essere speciali e gratificarci...e lo facciamo coi mezzi e le occasioni a disposizione .... senza il minimo realismo


Non è neppure solo gratificazione: è l'azzeramento di tutti i parametri che non riteniamo corrispondenti a ciò che viene desiderato.
Come quando in un fotoritocco si portano a zero i livelli dei vari colori lasciando solo il blu: si otterrà un'immagine che non corrisponde più al reale, ma ai nostri desideri o ai nostri bisogni.
Alcuni uomini giocano con questa dinamica.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vogliamo credere di essere speciali e gratificarci...e lo facciamo coi mezzi e le occasioni a disposizione .... senza il minimo realismo


Ecco.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vogliamo credere di essere speciali e gratificarci...e lo facciamo coi mezzi e le occasioni a disposizione .... senza il minimo realismo


Oddio visto che la metti al plurale ti dico che semmai vogliamo credere che quel che ci abbiamo messo noi non sia proprio zero. Personalmente tutto mi sarei aspettata meno che il finale. Quello mi ha veramente sconvolto. Le parole, le azioni di rabbia in cui si chiedeva motivo a me del "lasciare" come se "stare insieme" sia aver programmata una uscita a settimana, e dover referire la propria vita via telematica per tutto il resto del tempo.
Personalmente non son tante le minchiate d'amore ma certe parole, quando si tocca la salute, io non mi aspetto uno le usi per tenersi il giocattolino. Trovo siano veramente oltre. E quelle parole le ho rispedite al mittente (in senso metaforico), non ora ma durante, ma son state espresse nuovamente. Nel frattempo con la stessa tranquillità uno se ne esce con frasi che fanno intendere dove invece stai (tipo pensi di imbiancare casa tua tra 7 mesi, e lo esprimi come nulla fosse, dichiari un programma). E se poi uno ti dice "ma ci prendiamo in giro?" ti incazzi come una iena.
Il realismo io non credo di non averlo messo, certo a leggere tre eventi in un forum uno può farsi l'idea di ritardati mentali. Mi sembra un poco oltre anche questo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio visto che la metti al plurale ti dico che semmai vogliamo credere che quel che ci abbiamo messo noi non sia proprio zero. Personalmente tutto mi sarei aspettata meno che il finale. Quello mi ha veramente sconvolto. Le parole, le azioni di rabbia in cui si chiedeva motivo a me del "lasciare" come se "stare insieme" sia aver programmata una uscita a settimana, e dover referire la propria vita via telematica per tutto il resto del tempo.
> Personalmente non son tante le minchiate d'amore ma certe parole, quando si tocca la salute, io non mi aspetto uno le usi per tenersi il giocattolino. Trovo siano veramente oltre. E quelle parole le ho rispedite al mittente (in senso metaforico), non ora ma durante, ma son state espresse nuovamente. Nel frattempo con la stessa tranquillità uno se ne esce con frasi che fanno intendere dove invece stai (tipo pensi di imbiancare casa tua tra 7 mesi, e lo esprimi come nulla fosse, dichiari un programma). E se poi uno ti dice "ma ci prendiamo in giro?" ti incazzi come una iena.
> Il realismo io non credo di non averlo messo, certo a leggere tre eventi in un forum uno può farsi l'idea di ritardati mentali. Mi sembra un poco oltre anche questo.


Le vittime delle personalità manipolatorie, di ogni tipo, sembrano tutte sprovvedute, ingenue o conniventi.
In realtà queste persone creano delle messe in scena molto raffinate. 
Tutti possiamo cadere vittime perché ognuno di noi è sensibile a una particolare messa in scena.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le vittime delle personalità manipolatorie, di ogni tipo, sembrano tutte sprovvedute, ingenue o conniventi.
> In realtà queste persone creano delle messe in scena molto raffinate.
> *Tutti possiamo cadere vittime* perché ognuno di noi è sensibile a una particolare messa in scena.


No... è questo il punto.
La manipolazione agisce sui bisogni e sulle insicurezze.
Crea delle aree comfort.
Non ha effetto su personalità risolte.


----------



## void (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No... è questo il punto.
> La manipolazione agisce sui bisogni e sulle insicurezze.
> Crea delle aree comfort.
> Non ha effetto su personalità risolte.


E' vero, ma anche le persone risolte possono essere manipolate. Ovviamente con metodologie diverse.

Una domanda Danny, un po' fuori tema (magari te la hanno già fatta 100 volte), se vuoi rispondermi. Pensi che se dopo le prime avvisaglie del tradimento di tua moglie, lei rientrando a casa ti avesse trovato con le valige in mano, senza drammi o discussioni, solo con le valige in mano e la decisione nel tuo sguardo, la vicenda sarebbe cambiata?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Una domanda Danny, un po' fuori tema (magari te la hanno già fatta 100 volte), se vuoi rispondermi. Pensi che se dopo le prime avvisaglie del tradimento di tua moglie, lei rientrando a casa ti avesse trovato con le valige in mano, senza drammi o discussioni, solo con le valige in mano e la decisione nel tuo sguardo, la vicenda sarebbe cambiata?


Le valige devono essere credibili, ovvero prevedere anche un'altra residenza.
No, non credo.
Lei aveva bisogno di quella situazione in quel momento.


----------



## lorella89 (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le valige devono essere credibili, ovvero prevedere anche un'altra residenza.
> No, non credo.
> Lei aveva bisogno di quella situazione in quel momento.


Però ti piangi sempre addosso


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Però ti piangi sempre addosso


No, non mi sento vittima. 
Era quello che doveva accadere. 
Ogni evento della vita è necessario.
In questo momento non me ne frega niente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No... è questo il punto.
> La manipolazione agisce sui bisogni e sulle insicurezze.
> Crea delle aree comfort.
> Non ha effetto su personalità risolte.





void ha detto:


> E' vero, ma anche le persone risolte possono essere manipolate. Ovviamente con metodologie diverse.


Tutti abbiamo un punto debole.
Il fatto che non capiti a tutti dipende solo dalla fatalità di incontrare o no una personalità che si incastra con il nostro recettore debole.
È questo che ci fa tanto arrabbiare delle persone manipolate. Sappiamo che in altro modo potrebbe accaderci. 
Probabilmente i truffatori o i furbi sono coloro che hanno talmente paura di caderci dal voler porsi consapevolmente dal “lato oscuro” per salvaguardarsi.
Non sono rari i truffatori truffati.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No... è questo il punto.
> La manipolazione agisce sui bisogni e sulle insicurezze.
> Crea delle aree comfort.
> Non ha effetto su personalità risolte.


Io credo che il bravo manipolatore " cerchi" la sua preda come il bravo truffatore, ovvio che possa essere una persona in un particolare momento di difficoltà, ne studia i bisogni, e a quelli risponde.
La nostra amica ha detto chiaramente che viveva e vive un particolare momento di solitudine, e ha un profondo bisogno di affetto e conferme. Ecco che arriva l' opportunista  di turno e con 4 moine la lega a sé.
Io penso che tutti noi possiamo attraversare dei momenti talmente difficili da potere divenire potenziali prede....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio visto che la metti al plurale ti dico che semmai vogliamo credere che quel che ci abbiamo messo noi non sia proprio zero. Personalmente tutto mi sarei aspettata meno che il finale. Quello mi ha veramente sconvolto. Le parole, le azioni di rabbia in cui si chiedeva motivo a me del "lasciare" come se "stare insieme" sia aver programmata una uscita a settimana, e dover referire la propria vita via telematica per tutto il resto del tempo.
> Personalmente non son tante le minchiate d'amore ma certe parole, quando si tocca la salute, io non mi aspetto uno le usi per tenersi il giocattolino. Trovo siano veramente oltre. E quelle parole le ho rispedite al mittente (in senso metaforico), non ora ma durante, ma son state espresse nuovamente. Nel frattempo con la stessa tranquillità uno se ne esce con frasi che fanno intendere dove invece stai (tipo pensi di imbiancare casa tua tra 7 mesi, e lo esprimi come nulla fosse, dichiari un programma). E se poi uno ti dice "ma ci prendiamo in giro?" ti incazzi come una iena.
> Il realismo io non credo di non averlo messo, certo a leggere tre eventi in un forum uno può farsi l'idea di ritardati mentali. Mi sembra un poco oltre anche questo.


Non vorrei aver fatto passare un concetto sbagliato a causa del paragone con i creduloni degli imbonitori . Non è idiota chi ci casca ... a volte ci si casca per ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con l’essere idioti .... e ho usato il plurale apposta perché non ne sono stata immune nemmeno io ... ma credo che darsi una giusta quota di responsabilità sia il primo passo per comprendere ed evitare nuove delusioni ..cosa che non succede se dai semplicemente dello stronzo all’altro


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che il bravo manipolatore " cerchi" la sua preda come il bravo truffatore, ovvio che possa essere una persona in un particolare momento di difficoltà, ne studia i bisogni, e a quelli risponde.
> La nostra amica ha detto chiaramente che viveva e vive un particolare momento di solitudine, e ha un profondo bisogno di affetto e conferme. Ecco che arriva l' opportunista  di turno e con 4 moine la lega a sé.
> Io penso che tutti noi possiamo attraversare dei momenti talmente difficili da potere divenire potenziali prede....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non credo che cerchi.
Non penso neppure che la maggior parte dei manipolatori voglia esserlo. Purtroppo sono stati ...disegnati così.
Ho conosciuto persone manipolatorie che non facevano presa su di me e ho visto altri farsi coinvolgere in un gioco che a me sembrava perfino ingenuo tanto era evidente. Ho visto perfino l’incontro tra due manipolatori.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto perfino l’incontro tra due manipolatori.


Dev'essere stato fantastico...


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le vittime delle personalità manipolatorie, di ogni tipo, sembrano tutte sprovvedute, ingenue o conniventi.
> In realtà queste persone creano delle messe in scena molto raffinate.
> Tutti possiamo cadere vittime perché ognuno di noi è sensibile a una particolare messa in scena.


Quoto TUTTO.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No... è questo il punto.
> La manipolazione agisce sui bisogni e sulle insicurezze.
> Crea delle aree comfort.
> Non ha effetto su personalità risolte.


Vero, però racconta solo una parte del problema.
L'altra l'ha spiegata molto efficacemente @_Brunetta_ ("Le vittime delle personalità manipolatorie, di ogni tipo, sembrano tutte sprovvedute, ingenue o conniventi. In realtà queste persone creano delle messe in scena molto raffinate")


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dev'essere stato fantastico...


A pensarci bene ne ho visto più di uno.
Un incontro è stato un fuoco che è diventato un incendio distruttiva.
Un altro è diventato solidissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A pensarci bene ne ho visto più di uno.
> Un incontro è stato un fuoco che è diventato un incendio distruttiva.
> Un altro è diventato solidissimo.


Pensavo appunto ad un finale del genere...


----------



## flower7700 (6 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui danno tutti per scontato che "l'amico" sia stato totalmente sincero, ricordiamoci che è amico suo.....


Non credo mi abbia detto bugie, non si aspettava di vedermi, e non l'ha dipinto molto bene, poteva dire che era un bravissimo ragazzo invece no :mexican:




Brunetta ha detto:


> Le vittime delle personalità manipolatorie, di ogni tipo, sembrano tutte sprovvedute, ingenue o conniventi.
> *In realtà queste persone creano delle messe in scena molto raffinate. *
> Tutti possiamo cadere vittime perché ognuno di noi è sensibile a una particolare messa in scena.


Esatto è quello che cerco di far passare, lui è capace di manipolare benissimo, io mi sono fatta manipolare perché in fondo volevo crederci, in quel momento era così. 




Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che il bravo manipolatore " cerchi" la sua preda come il bravo truffatore, ovvio che possa essere una persona in un particolare momento di difficoltà, ne studia i bisogni, e a quelli risponde.
> La nostra amica ha detto chiaramente che viveva e vive un *particolare momento di solitudine, e ha un profondo bisogno di affetto e conferme*. Ecco che arriva l' opportunista  di turno e con 4 moine la lega a sé.
> Io penso che tutti noi possiamo attraversare dei momenti talmente difficili da potere divenire potenziali prede....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Esattamente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non credo mi abbia detto bugie, non si aspettava di vedermi, e non l'ha dipinto molto bene, poteva dire che era un bravissimo ragazzo invece no :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“In quel momento” mi sembra molto bello. Storicizzare è un modo per andare oltre.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo un punto debole.
> Il fatto che non capiti a tutti dipende solo dalla fatalità di incontrare o no una personalità che si incastra con il nostro recettore debole.
> È questo che ci fa tanto arrabbiare delle persone manipolate. Sappiamo che in altro modo potrebbe accaderci.
> Probabilmente i truffatori o i furbi sono coloro che hanno talmente paura di caderci dal voler porsi consapevolmente dal “lato oscuro” per salvaguardarsi.
> Non sono rari i truffatori truffati.


Può essere consolante pensarlo, ma non è così. 
Tra manipolatore e manipolato deve funzionare un incastro perfetto, il che certifica una predisposizione all'essere manipolato di chi ne è vittima.
Manipolatore e manipolati tendono a reiterare con altre persone selezionate lo stesso schema.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che il bravo manipolatore " cerchi" la sua preda come il bravo truffatore, ovvio che possa essere una persona in un particolare momento di difficoltà, ne studia i bisogni, e a quelli risponde.
> La nostra amica ha detto chiaramente che viveva e vive un particolare momento di solitudine, e ha un profondo bisogno di affetto e conferme. Ecco che arriva l' opportunista  di turno e con 4 moine la lega a sé.
> Io penso che tutti noi possiamo attraversare dei momenti talmente difficili da potere divenire potenziali prede....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Funziona come con la calamita e il ferro. È uno schema attrattivo.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non vorrei aver fatto passare un concetto sbagliato a causa del paragone con i creduloni degli imbonitori . Non è idiota chi ci casca ... a volte ci si casca per ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con l’essere idioti .... e ho usato il plurale apposta perché non ne sono stata immune nemmeno io ... ma credo che darsi una giusta quota di responsabilità sia il primo passo per comprendere ed evitare nuove delusioni ..cosa che non succede se dai semplicemente dello stronzo all’altro


Esatto. 
Dopo lo 'stronzo', che è necessario per allontanare l'altro, questo è lo step successivo.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non credo mi abbia detto bugie, non si aspettava di vedermi, e non l'ha dipinto molto bene, poteva dire che era un bravissimo ragazzo invece no :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, Flowers. 
Tu in lui hai trovato risposta ai tuoi bisogni, lui ha sfruttato le tue debolezze per definire i limiti di tutta la storia. È su di te e su quello che ti ha portato ad accoglierlo che ora devi lavorare, per non ricadere nello stesso schema con un altro.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, Flowers.
> Tu in lui hai trovato risposta ai tuoi bisogni, lui ha sfruttato le tue debolezze per definire i limiti di tutta la storia. È su di te e su quello che ti ha portato ad accoglierlo che ora devi lavorare, per non ricadere nello stesso schema con un altro.


Giustissimo

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non vorrei aver fatto passare un concetto sbagliato a causa del paragone con i creduloni degli imbonitori . Non è idiota chi ci casca ... a volte ci si casca per ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con l’essere idioti .... e ho usato il plurale apposta perché non ne sono stata immune nemmeno io ... ma credo che darsi una giusta quota di responsabilità sia il primo passo per comprendere ed evitare nuove delusioni ..cosa che non succede se dai semplicemente dello stronzo all’altro


Guarda a dirti la verità, per quanto poi pensando a determinati eventi a distanza di tempo possano anche girarti, la questione che mi rimane in memoria non è tanto di uno stronzo, ma di un bambino che va avanti a piangere, e credo che l'unica cosa che potrebbe restituirgli un sorriso nel cuore sarebbe che sua madre, tanto timorata di Dio, prima di crepare prendesse il figlio e gli dicesse "figlio mio, sono orgogliosa di te, sono orgogliosa dell'uomo che sei diventano, della tua famiglia, di tuo figlio, di come affronti la vita". Ecco, poi sbaglierò e rimangono confidenze da forum, ma dentro di me credo il suo cuore si illuminerebbe. Un tal piccolo gesto, a costo zero, ma che avrebbe un potere immenso.
Con uno stronzo ti incazzi e lo mandi a fanculo. Con un bambino non ce la fai, almeno io.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda a dirti la verità, per quanto poi pensando a determinati eventi a distanza di tempo possano anche girarti, la questione che mi rimane in memoria non è tanto di uno stronzo, ma di un bambino che va avanti a piangere, e credo che l'unica cosa che potrebbe restituirgli un sorriso nel cuore sarebbe che sua madre, tanto timorata di Dio, prima di crepare prendesse il figlio e gli dicesse "figlio mio, sono orgogliosa di te, sono orgogliosa dell'uomo che sei diventano, della tua famiglia, di tuo figlio, di come affronti la vita". Ecco, poi sbaglierò e rimangono confidenze da forum, ma dentro di me credo il suo cuore si illuminerebbe. Un tal piccolo gesto, a costo zero, ma che avrebbe un potere immenso.
> Con uno stronzo ti incazzi e lo mandi a fanculo. Con un bambino non ce la fai, almeno io.


Quanti di noi vorrebbero ricevere carezze tanto agoniate dai genitori .... quanti  che nonostante questo, danno tanto ad altri e anzi, valorizzano proprio chi dimostra di amarli proprio perché ne riconoscono il valore ? 
Spesso a queste persone manca la
Sberla della madre ..non la carezza ..


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda a dirti la verità, per quanto poi pensando a determinati eventi a distanza di tempo possano anche girarti, la questione che mi rimane in memoria non è tanto di uno stronzo, ma di un bambino che va avanti a piangere, e credo che l'unica cosa che potrebbe restituirgli un sorriso nel cuore sarebbe che sua madre, tanto timorata di Dio, prima di crepare prendesse il figlio e gli dicesse "figlio mio, sono orgogliosa di te, sono orgogliosa dell'uomo che sei diventano, della tua famiglia, di tuo figlio, di come affronti la vita". Ecco, poi sbaglierò e rimangono confidenze da forum, ma dentro di me credo il suo cuore si illuminerebbe. Un tal piccolo gesto, a costo zero, ma che avrebbe un potere immenso.
> Con uno stronzo ti incazzi e lo mandi a fanculo. Con un bambino non ce la fai, almeno io.


Le origini sono lì in quelle relazioni primarie. Però un adulto se è stronzo è stronzo.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quanti di noi vorrebbero ricevere carezze tanto agoniate dai genitori .... quanti  che nonostante questo, danno tanto ad altri e anzi, valorizzano proprio chi dimostra di amarli proprio perché ne riconoscono il valore ?
> Spesso a queste persone manca la
> Sberla della madre ..non la carezza ..


Hai ragione, succede a tanti. Ma quanto ho percepito è questo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Le origini sono lì in quelle relazioni primarie. Però un adulto se è stronzo è stronzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui danno tutti per scontato che "l'amico" sia stato totalmente sincero, ricordiamoci che è amico suo.....


se e' amico di lui presumo lo abbia "coperto"


----------



## Marjanna (6 Marzo 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se e' amico di lui presumo lo abbia "coperto"


Dipende che tipo di amicizia c'era tra loro. Se un'amicizia dove questo signore vedendo il suo amico girare con una donna in qualche occasione in cui erano soli gli abbia potuto dire "senti ma tu e Flower...".


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un altro aggiornamento, tanto per farvi capire com'è finita.
> 
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> ...


ciao Flower

Lui ti aveva detto in passato che non si separava per motivi finanziari. Alla fine lo ha fatto, quindi aveva mentito. Comunque poco importa adesso. Era l’ennesima bugia. Anche lui abita in Svizzera ?


----------



## flower7700 (7 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può essere consolante pensarlo, ma non è così.
> Tra manipolatore e manipolato deve funzionare un incastro perfetto, il che certifica una predisposizione all'essere manipolato di chi ne è vittima.
> Manipolatore e manipolati tendono a reiterare con altre persone selezionate lo stesso schema.


Lo so, ho letto parecchio sui rapporti tra manipolatore e manipolato. Io in quel momento della mia vita era predisposta a farmi manipolare proprio perché un brutto momento. Lo avessi incontrato magari anni prima, solo sapere che era sposato per me era out. 




danny ha detto:


> Sì, Flowers.
> Tu in lui hai trovato risposta ai tuoi bisogni, lui ha sfruttato le tue debolezze per definire i limiti di tutta la storia. È su di te e su quello che ti ha portato ad accoglierlo che ora devi lavorare, per non ricadere nello stesso schema con un altro.


Ora farei fatica a iniziare una frequentazione con un'altro, non voglio proprio. Ma in futuro certamente farei attenzione a qualsiasi cosa, in primis se è libero o meno. 




Fiammetta ha detto:


> se e' amico di lui presumo lo abbia "coperto"


Con quello che ha detto non lo ha coperto molto.... ma immagino che SE la realtà è peggio, e il suo amico lo sa, allora sì lo ha coperto :facepalm:




Marjanna ha detto:


> Dipende che tipo di amicizia c'era tra loro. Se un'amicizia dove questo signore vedendo il suo amico girare con una donna in qualche occasione in cui erano soli gli abbia potuto dire "senti ma tu e Flower...".


Certo che glielo ha chiesto. Lui ha detto che eravamo solo amici, non scopamici, non in relazione. 




Lara3 ha detto:


> ciao Flower
> 
> Lui ti aveva detto in passato che non si separava per motivi finanziari. Alla fine lo ha fatto, quindi aveva mentito. Comunque poco importa adesso. Era l’ennesima bugia. Anche lui abita in Svizzera ?


Sì entrambi siamo in Svizzera.
Certo che era una bugia, lui non voleva separarsi, è stato costretto perché lei è andata via.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Grazie ma io abito in Svizzera  Anche qui ci sono pensionati o ragazzi giovanissimi che iniziano a fare naturalistica, di mezzo sono tutti sposati, single nessuno.


Ho controllato. Purtroppo in Svizzera avevo solo un signore ma è deceduto. 




flower7700 ha detto:


> Lo so, ho letto parecchio sui rapporti tra  manipolatore e manipolato. Io in quel momento della mia vita era  predisposta a farmi manipolare proprio perché un brutto momento. Lo  avessi incontrato magari anni prima, solo sapere che era sposato per me  era out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabilmente ti ha giocato male anche il fatto che la moglie l'abbia lasciato. Un evento che ti ha portato a continuare ad investire del tempo su di lui per vedere cosa accadeva. Ti aspettavi un cambiamento e l'hai visto in questo, ma non è cambiata la modalità in cui lui si rivolgeva a te. Prima di teneva celata dalla moglie e poi hai visto che lo ha fatto con l'amico (nel senso che non ti ha mai presentato ufficialmente a nessuno in modo diverso da una semplice amica, che in età adulta è un termine che spesso vuol dire anche solo conoscente) ma ormai eri entrata in modalità "aspettare". Il suo palese egoismo, il non riconoscerti come essere umano, io lo vedo più che altro in questo. Per lui sei diventata solo una figura femminile a cui potersi rivolgere in determinati momenti. Sicuramente ha capito che tu eri innamorata e portarti con se nelle uscite e nel viaggio con l'amico è stato un compromesso per tenerti buona. Poi da quanto hai scritto tu buona ci sei stata, senza mai avanzare domande dirette. 
Sarà stato tramortito anche lui dalle reazioni della moglie, come ogni traditore mai si aspetta di venire scoperto. Quel poco di rigore di vita che prima aveva dovendo stare alla vita coniugale è caduto. E neppure prima sai che ci stava volentieri ma non dipendeva dalla moglie e dal rapporto con lei ma da lui. Cerca di focalizzarti nei suoi punti negativi, che vita mai avresti fatto con un tipo così? Tu lo conosci meglio di qualsiasi lettura che ti si possa dare nel forum. Se vuoi prova a esporre anche quelli positivi, pensando a come sarebbe per te vivere con lui come compagno.


----------



## flower7700 (7 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti ha giocato male anche il fatto che la moglie l'abbia lasciato. Un evento che ti ha portato a continuare ad investire del tempo su di lui per vedere cosa accadeva. Ti aspettavi un cambiamento e l'hai visto in questo, ma non è cambiata la modalità in cui lui si rivolgeva a te. Prima di teneva celata dalla moglie e poi hai visto che lo ha fatto con l'amico (nel senso che non ti ha mai presentato ufficialmente a nessuno in modo diverso da una semplice amica, che in età adulta è un termine che spesso vuol dire anche solo conoscente) ma ormai eri entrata in modalità "aspettare". Il suo palese egoismo, il non riconoscerti come essere umano, io lo vedo più che altro in questo. Per lui sei diventata solo una figura femminile a cui potersi rivolgere in determinati momenti. Sicuramente ha capito che tu eri innamorata e portarti con se nelle uscite e nel viaggio con l'amico è stato un compromesso per tenerti buona. Poi da quanto hai scritto tu buona ci sei stata, senza mai avanzare domande dirette.
> *Sarà stato tramortito anche lui dalle reazioni della moglie, come ogni traditore mai si aspetta di venire scoperto. Quel poco di rigore di vita che prima aveva dovendo stare alla vita coniugale è caduto.* E neppure prima sai che ci stava volentieri ma non dipendeva dalla moglie e dal rapporto con lei ma da lui. Cerca di focalizzarti nei suoi punti negativi, che vita mai avresti fatto con un tipo così? Tu lo conosci meglio di qualsiasi lettura che ti si possa dare nel forum. Se vuoi prova a esporre anche quelli positivi, pensando a come sarebbe per te vivere con lui come compagno.


Non è stato scoperto a tradirla con me. E' stata lei che se ne è andata, lui ha detto che lei aveva un'altro ma io la verità non la conosco. Lei ha scoperto i tradimenti passati di lui, ma li ha sempre perdonati, forse era arrivata a un punto che, pur non sapendo di me, aveva capito che lui non voleva più avere una vita coniugale con lei. Nei WE era quasi sempre con me per 2 anni e mezzo. 
Se la moglie non lo lasciava lui avrebbe continuato a vedermi, ma perché non aveva alternative. Adesso lo so, ma prima pensavo fosse per amore :rotfl:. Uno che appena libero si fionda in club, bar, tutta la notte, va con sposate e immagino anche con altre di certo non è un uomo "onesto e lavoratore" come si era presentato. Mi sa che potrebbe tranquillamente far coppia con il nostro Paolo qui del forum in quanto a perversione :rotfl:.

Ormai devo accettare com'è la situazione. Adesso che so mi pare già tutto più facile, andare avanti e dimenticarmene. 

Se potessi parlare con la moglie, anzi se noi due ci potessimo parlare (per assurdo perché non capiterà mai) ma per ipotesi lei capirebbe perché lui era sempre assente, e io forse capirei come si comportava nella realtà. 

Avevo intuito che di base era un uomo arrogante, e poteva essere violento, sia a parole che coi fatti. Mi aveva raccontato episodi del suo passato in cui faceva a cazzotti nei bar, quando in casa si incazzava e rompeva gli oggetti, quando guidava come un pazzo in auto o moto (e la moglie voleva farlo smettere)... insomma capivo che come carattere non era facile stargli accanto, anzi, con tipi simili bisogna fare attenzione a ogni parola. 
Pur sapendo ciò con me non si era mai mostrato arrogante, cattivo, o peggio dunque pensavo che con me "era diverso" :facepalm:. A pensare a questo non devo certo essere gelosa della sua prossima "vittima".


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è stato scoperto a tradirla con me. E' stata lei che se ne è andata, lui ha detto che lei aveva un'altro ma io la verità non la conosco. Lei ha scoperto i tradimenti passati di lui, ma li ha sempre perdonati, forse era arrivata a un punto che, pur non sapendo di me, aveva capito che lui non voleva più avere una vita coniugale con lei. Nei WE era quasi sempre con me per 2 anni e mezzo.
> Se la moglie non lo lasciava lui avrebbe continuato a vedermi, ma perché non aveva alternative. Adesso lo so, ma prima pensavo fosse per amore :rotfl:. Uno che appena libero si fionda in club, bar, tutta la notte, va con sposate e immagino anche con altre di certo non è un uomo "onesto e lavoratore" come si era presentato. Mi sa che potrebbe tranquillamente far coppia con il nostro Paolo qui del forum in quanto a perversione :rotfl:.
> 
> Ormai devo accettare com'è la situazione. Adesso che so mi pare già tutto più facile, andare avanti e dimenticarmene.
> ...


Lo fece più di una volta anche mio marito il gesto di guidare come un pazzo per farmi smettere di replicare. Di solito tendeva ad accelerare per poi "buttare" la macchina su un lato. Un'altra volta arrivò (sempre guidando) a tenersi in mano una discreta parte di miei capelli. Non potevo nemmeno reagire se non volevo rischiare ulteriormente un incidente. Quindi subivo, e una volta passata la crisi  (e giunti a destinazione) per lui si, era uno sbaglio, ma insomma, avrei dovuto tacere.

La violenza non è mai da sottovalutare. Magari la moglie si sarà stancata di essere quella che "gliela tira fuori".


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo fece più di una volta anche mio marito il gesto di guidare come un pazzo per farmi smettere di replicare. Di solito tendeva ad accelerare per poi "buttare" la macchina su un lato. Un'altra volta arrivò (sempre guidando) a tenersi in mano una discreta parte di miei capelli. Non potevo nemmeno reagire se non volevo rischiare ulteriormente un incidente. Quindi subivo, e una volta passata la crisi  (e giunti a destinazione) per lui si, era uno sbaglio, ma insomma, avrei dovuto tacere.
> 
> La violenza non è mai da sottovalutare. Magari la moglie si sarà stancata di essere quella che "gliela tira fuori".


 come hai fatto a resistere. Posso sopportare atteggiamenti esagerati ma se mi si tocca , me ne vado per sempre. Era successo con un mio fidanzato. L'ha fatto una sola volta, noni ha più vista.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come hai fatto a resistere. Posso sopportare atteggiamenti esagerati ma se mi si tocca , me ne vado per sempre. Era successo con un mio fidanzato. L'ha fatto una sola volta, noni ha più vista.


E' andata così.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo fece più di una volta anche mio marito il gesto di guidare come un pazzo per farmi smettere di replicare. Di solito tendeva ad accelerare per poi "buttare" la macchina su un lato. Un'altra volta arrivò (sempre guidando) a tenersi in mano una discreta parte di miei capelli. Non potevo nemmeno reagire se non volevo rischiare ulteriormente un incidente. Quindi subivo, e una volta passata la crisi  (e giunti a destinazione) per lui si, era uno sbaglio, ma insomma, avrei dovuto tacere.
> 
> La violenza non è mai da sottovalutare. Magari la moglie si sarà stancata di essere quella che "gliela tira fuori".


:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' andata così.


E il controllo psichiatrico l’ha chiesto lui!


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo fece più di una volta anche mio marito il gesto di guidare come un pazzo per farmi smettere di replicare. Di solito tendeva ad accelerare per poi "buttare" la macchina su un lato. Un'altra volta arrivò (sempre guidando) a tenersi in mano una discreta parte di miei capelli. Non potevo nemmeno reagire se non volevo rischiare ulteriormente un incidente. Quindi subivo, e una volta passata la crisi  (e giunti a destinazione) per lui si, era uno sbaglio, ma insomma, avrei dovuto tacere.
> 
> La violenza non è mai da sottovalutare. Magari la moglie si sarà stancata di essere quella che "gliela tira fuori".


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il controllo psichiatrico l’ha chiesto lui!


Embè. Alla fine matta c'ero diventata io, purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè. Alla fine matta c'ero diventata io, purtroppo.


Ci credo!


----------



## Rosarose (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè. Alla fine matta c'ero diventata io, purtroppo.


E tu non hai chiesto una controperizia psichiatrica per lui?!!
Mi viene una tale rabbia a pensare ad episodi del genere....
Ci sono persone che usano gli scatti d'ira e le sceneggiate isteriche per tenere tutti sotto scacco, tutti paralizzati dalla paura di fare scatenare il " mostro".

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (7 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> E tu non hai chiesto una controperizia psichiatrica per lui?!!
> Mi viene una tale rabbia a pensare ad episodi del genere....
> Ci sono persone che usano gli scatti d'ira e le sceneggiate isteriche per tenere tutti sotto scacco, tutti paralizzati dalla paura di fare scatenare il " mostro".
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo fece più di una volta anche mio marito il gesto di guidare come un pazzo per farmi smettere di replicare. Di solito tendeva ad accelerare per poi "buttare" la macchina su un lato. Un'altra volta arrivò (sempre guidando) a tenersi in mano una discreta parte di miei capelli. Non potevo nemmeno reagire se non volevo rischiare ulteriormente un incidente. Quindi subivo, e una volta passata la crisi  (e giunti a destinazione) per lui si, era uno sbaglio, ma insomma, avrei dovuto tacere.
> 
> La violenza non è mai da sottovalutare. Magari la moglie si sarà stancata di essere quella che "gliela tira fuori".


Leggendoti la reazione primaria è stata  A L L U C I N A N T E .
E mille domande... come possono succedere cose così? Come ci si trova in un contesto simile? Come ci si arriva?
Poi rifletti e capisci che sarebbe potuto capitare a chiunque.
Un mio ex, di molti anni fa, una volta mi raccontò di quando era viva sua nonna, malata e allettata, e di come un giorno suo padre per zittirla le diede dei pugni. Anche lui non era stato trattato bene. Il padre aveva una mentalità di mix tra militare e far west. Il mio ex una volta si era arrabbiato in casa e aveva rotto un bicchiere con le mani (era molto forte) tagliandosi una mano. Ricordo che una volta mi ero arrabbiata con lui e in macchina aveva tirato un pugno violentissimo al volante. Sono scesa subito dicendogli "non ci provare neanche". Lui sapeva che me ne sarei andata veramente. Però non avevo paura di lui, non avevo paura di rispondergli, non ho mai provato alcun timore.
Ma poi ci sono altre occasioni che si creano. Credo che la cosa più difficile, paradossalmente, sia riconoscere che la violenza non è amore, che non ci sono stress ne stanchezza a fare da scusante. E' un segno palese e urlato di non essere amati. Non so se faccia più male questo o la violenza ricevuta. Specialmente quando ci si è creduto, e tanto. Quando mi è stato fatto notare qui che certi atteggiamenti pur virtuali della persona che avevo frequentato erano segni di violenza non li vedevo. Era tutto normale. Era normale che lui, neppure mio fidanzato, neppure marito, neppure amico, decidesse di giocare a darmi della "puttana" o facesse battute che nessuno si sarebbe mai permesso nel sito che seguivo. O meglio non era normale, ma era lui. Lui era così. E così era normale. Perchè se non fosse stato normale mi sarei dovuta dire che neppure un margine di sentimento umano c'era mai stato in lui per me.
E' vero che anche io ero stata invasiva nei suoi confronti, guardando le sue amiche su fb. Ma questo non l'avrei fatto non sapendo che lui era traditore. Io sapevo. Sapevo troppo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> E tu non hai chiesto una controperizia psichiatrica per lui?!!
> Mi viene una tale rabbia a pensare ad episodi del genere....
> Ci sono persone che usano gli scatti d'ira e le sceneggiate isteriche per tenere tutti sotto scacco, tutti paralizzati dalla paura di fare scatenare il " mostro".
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


La perizia e' stata fatta su entrambi, certamente.

Parliamo di paura, parliamo di diverso tempo fa, e parliamo anche di  "cicli". Non che al di fuori di certi "periodi" fossero rose e fiori. Quando da ultimo ho visto il  "ritorno"  (so che è una illusione, però c'erano queste fasi  "cicliche", di alti e bassi) di certi momenti, ho mollato. Per il resto sono giunta alla conclusione che si può trovare un'area comfort anche nelle situazioni più disparate. E quando stai male  (nel senso proprio fisico, perché sei già andato  "oltre" quell'insieme di sensazioni ed emozioni che fanno da motore al cambiamento) succede che ti tieni finanche stretta la situazione più merdosa. Vero e' che (almeno lo e' stato per me) se poi ti si ripresenta finalmente "chiara" (lo so che è un paradosso....) non aspetti di avere un altro attacco psicotico per andartene.

Reduce dalla mia esperienza, posso dire che se si guarda il partner con  "timore" , se scatta dentro di sé anche solo un minimo di paura, una analisi di tutto questo può salvare da ben di peggio.


----------



## flower7700 (8 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo fece più di una volta anche mio marito il gesto di guidare come un pazzo per farmi smettere di replicare. Di solito tendeva ad accelerare per poi "buttare" la macchina su un lato. Un'altra volta arrivò (sempre guidando) a tenersi in mano una discreta parte di miei capelli. Non potevo nemmeno reagire se non volevo rischiare ulteriormente un incidente. Quindi subivo, e una volta passata la crisi  (e giunti a destinazione) per lui si, era uno sbaglio, ma insomma, avrei dovuto tacere.
> 
> La violenza non è mai da sottovalutare. Magari la moglie si sarà stancata di essere quella che "gliela tira fuori".





Foglia ha detto:


> E' andata così.


Purtroppo molti uomini sono violenti nella coppia  
Ha fatto bene ad avere il coraggio di lasciarlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Purtroppo molti uomini sono violenti nella coppia
> Ha fatto bene ad avere il coraggio di lasciarlo.


ricordiamoci che siamo noi a permetterlo.
Il difetto di voler trovare del bene, anche dove non c'è. Spesso siamo ostinate. Le persone, di fondo, non cambiano


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2019)

Vorrei capire cosa ha scatenato questa violenza[emoji41]?
Perché è facile dire è un violento [emoji41].


----------



## Vera (10 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vorrei capire cosa ha scatenato questa violenza[emoji41]?
> Perché è facile dire è un violento [emoji41].


Quindi, fammi capire, ci sono motivazioni che rendono la violenza giusta?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, fammi capire, ci sono motivazioni che rendono la violenza giusta?


No.
Capire potrebbe essere utile per prevenire.
Ci sono persone violente sempre e si riconoscono subito.
Ci sono persone che esplodono in modo violento quando si sentono negate.
Il problema è capire come accade che una persona si senta talmente negata da sentirsi disgregare e diventare violenta.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, fammi capire, ci sono motivazioni che rendono la violenza giusta?


E cosa la scatena è giusto ?


----------



## Vera (10 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E cosa la scatena è giusto ?


Non riesci a spiegarti meglio? Quali sarebbero, secondo il tuo criterio, le motivazioni che renderebbero giusta una violenza?


----------



## Foglia (10 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E cosa la scatena è giusto ?


Nel mio caso erano più che altro erano discussioni sull'impiego del tempo libero, o roba così, almeno prima della nascita del figlio. Lui puntualmente dava per scontato che nelle sue programmazioni " rientrassi" pure io. A volte mi stava bene  (ed evitavo, SBAGLIANDO, di ricordargli che almeno prima andavo interpellata), ed alle volte no. La casistica era ampia, ma direi che molto girava intorno a lì.
Se mi rifiutavo di seguirlo, o se stavo  "imballata" ma con il muso in un pranzo coi suoi parenti  (altrove come a casa mia) erano guai. Si incazzo' una volta perché mi permisi di dirgli che aveva dato in permuta cose mie.
Poi nel dirlo mi uscivano senza dubbio toni non  "simpatici". Ero sulla difensiva, non sulla discorsiva. Potrei anche andare avanti ore, a parlarne. Era un circolo da cui non si usciva più.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nel mio caso erano più che altro erano discussioni sull'impiego del tempo libero, o roba così, almeno prima della nascita del figlio. Lui puntualmente dava per scontato che nelle sue programmazioni " rientrassi" pure io. A volte mi stava bene  (ed evitavo, SBAGLIANDO, di ricordargli che almeno prima andavo interpellata), ed alle volte no. La casistica era ampia, ma direi che molto girava intorno a lì.
> Se mi rifiutavo di seguirlo, o se stavo  "imballata" ma con il muso in un pranzo coi suoi parenti  (altrove come a casa mia) erano guai. Si incazzo' una volta perché mi permisi di dirgli che aveva dato in permuta cose mie.
> Poi nel dirlo mi uscivano senza dubbio toni non  "simpatici". Ero sulla difensiva, non sulla discorsiva. Potrei anche andare avanti ore, a parlarne. Era un circolo da cui non si usciva più.


Evidentemente lui vedeva te come completamento di sé e come tale totalmente acquiescente ai suoi desideri e alle sue scelte. Non è cosa da chi ha una personalità normale. Probabilmente al suo desiderio di dominio totale, per salvarti tu reagivi negando qualsiasi sua scelta.


----------



## Foglia (10 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente lui vedeva te come completamento di sé e come tale totalmente acquiescente ai suoi desideri e alle sue scelte. Non è cosa da chi ha una personalità normale. Probabilmente al suo desiderio di dominio totale, per salvarti tu reagivi negando qualsiasi sua scelta.


Più o meno. Poi in effetti a me non difetta la vis polemica. Il punto è che anche la paura non è che mi aiutasse molto. Talvolta ero proprio sulla difensiva già in partenza. Non è che fosse d'aiuto, per un dialogo. E poi... Mi diceva evidenti palle. Ma roba proprio smaccata. Tipo che si doveva andare da qualche parte perché c'era anche Tizio, che non si poteva non accompagnare... Quando magari due giorni prima Tizio aveva detto A ENTRAMBI che non sarebbe venuto. Sono esempi. Io a quello che diceva dovevo credere.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più o meno. Poi in effetti a me non difetta la vis polemica. Il punto è che anche la paura non è che mi aiutasse molto. Talvolta ero proprio sulla difensiva già in partenza. Non è che fosse d'aiuto, per un dialogo. E poi... Mi diceva evidenti palle. Ma roba proprio smaccata. Tipo che si doveva andare da qualche parte perché c'era anche Tizio, che non si poteva non accompagnare... Quando magari due giorni prima Tizio aveva detto A ENTRAMBI che non sarebbe venuto. Sono esempi. Io a quello che diceva dovevo credere.


:facepalm:


----------



## flower7700 (20 Marzo 2019)

*Novità*: ieri pomeriggio stavo uscendo dal capanno delle foto per tornare al parcheggio (ero anche con mio figlio) e chi ti vedo arrivare? Lui ! Panico, che fare? Il sentiero è solo quello non potevo lanciarmi nel bosco con figlio appresso per evitare di incontrarlo. Quando lui mi è passato accanto mi ha detto ciao, io ho risposto un ciao piuttosto stentato e neppure l'ho guardato in faccia, ho tirato dritto. Mio figlio era dietro di me e lui non lo ha neppure degnato di uno sguardo (loro non si sono mai conosciuti). Quando poi mi sono fermata all'auto ho detto al figlio chi fosse quello che mi aveva salutata nel bosco, lui ha risposto: ma è un cesso :rotfl:

Non volevo neppure salutarlo ma ormai l'ho fatto; da un lato mi sento fiera che non mi sono fermata e l'ho trattato come uno che neppure conoscevo, dall'altro riaffiora il senso di smarrimento, visto che l'ultimo incontro con lui risale a novembre e ora ci si tratta da estranei. Potevo fermarmi io, se proprio ci tenevo, ma NO, dopo che so che si scopa una donna sposata e chissà quante altre, col cavolo che mi fermavo. Ora mi manca solo di cancellare il numero dal telefono o bloccarlo, ma tanto per lui è indifferente. Vorrei solo che la giustizia prima o poi lo prende e gli rende il male che ha fatto a me e chissà a quante altre ingenue che sta pescando dal mare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> *Novità*: ieri pomeriggio stavo uscendo dal capanno delle foto per tornare al parcheggio (ero anche con mio figlio) e chi ti vedo arrivare? Lui ! Panico, che fare? Il sentiero è solo quello non potevo lanciarmi nel bosco con figlio appresso per evitare di incontrarlo. Quando lui mi è passato accanto mi ha detto ciao, io ho risposto un ciao piuttosto stentato e neppure l'ho guardato in faccia, ho tirato dritto. Mio figlio era dietro di me e lui non lo ha neppure degnato di uno sguardo (loro non si sono mai conosciuti). Quando poi mi sono fermata all'auto ho detto al figlio chi fosse quello che mi aveva salutata nel bosco, lui ha risposto: ma è un cesso :rotfl:
> 
> Non volevo neppure salutarlo ma ormai l'ho fatto; da un lato mi sento fiera che non mi sono fermata e l'ho trattato come uno che neppure conoscevo, dall'altro riaffiora il senso di smarrimento, visto che l'ultimo incontro con lui risale a novembre e ora ci si tratta da estranei. Potevo fermarmi io, se proprio ci tenevo, ma NO, dopo che so che si scopa una donna sposata e chissà quante altre, col cavolo che mi fermavo. Ora mi manca solo di cancellare il numero dal telefono o bloccarlo, ma tanto per lui è indifferente. Vorrei solo che la giustizia prima o poi lo prende e gli rende il male che ha fatto a me e chissà a quante altre ingenue che sta pescando dal mare.


W la sintesi di tuo figlio.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> *Novità*: ieri pomeriggio stavo uscendo dal capanno delle foto per tornare al parcheggio (ero anche con mio figlio) e chi ti vedo arrivare? Lui ! Panico, che fare? Il sentiero è solo quello non potevo lanciarmi nel bosco con figlio appresso per evitare di incontrarlo. Quando lui mi è passato accanto mi ha detto ciao, io ho risposto un ciao piuttosto stentato e neppure l'ho guardato in faccia, ho tirato dritto. Mio figlio era dietro di me e lui non lo ha neppure degnato di uno sguardo (loro non si sono mai conosciuti). Quando poi mi sono fermata all'auto ho detto al figlio chi fosse quello che mi aveva salutata nel bosco, lui ha risposto: ma è un cesso :rotfl:
> 
> Non volevo neppure salutarlo ma ormai l'ho fatto; da un lato mi sento fiera che non mi sono fermata e l'ho trattato come uno che neppure conoscevo, dall'altro riaffiora il senso di smarrimento, visto che l'ultimo incontro con lui risale a novembre e ora ci si tratta da estranei. Potevo fermarmi io, se proprio ci tenevo, ma NO, dopo che so che si scopa una donna sposata e chissà quante altre, col cavolo che mi fermavo. Ora mi manca solo di cancellare il numero dal telefono o bloccarlo, ma tanto per lui è indifferente. Vorrei solo che la giustizia prima o poi lo prende e gli rende il male che ha fatto a me e chissà a quante altre ingenue che sta pescando dal mare.


Ma tuo figlio sapeva della vostra storia?


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> W la sintesi di tuo figlio.


Hahaha...vero


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> *Novità*: ieri pomeriggio stavo uscendo dal capanno delle foto per tornare al parcheggio (ero anche con mio figlio) e chi ti vedo arrivare? Lui ! Panico, che fare? Il sentiero è solo quello non potevo lanciarmi nel bosco con figlio appresso per evitare di incontrarlo. Quando lui mi è passato accanto mi ha detto ciao, io ho risposto un ciao piuttosto stentato e neppure l'ho guardato in faccia, ho tirato dritto. Mio figlio era dietro di me e lui non lo ha neppure degnato di uno sguardo (loro non si sono mai conosciuti). Quando poi mi sono fermata all'auto ho detto al figlio chi fosse quello che mi aveva salutata nel bosco, lui ha risposto: ma è un cesso :rotfl:
> 
> Non volevo neppure salutarlo ma ormai l'ho fatto; da un lato mi sento fiera che non mi sono fermata e l'ho trattato come uno che neppure conoscevo, dall'altro riaffiora il senso di smarrimento, visto che l'ultimo incontro con lui risale a novembre e ora ci si tratta da estranei. Potevo fermarmi io, se proprio ci tenevo, ma NO, dopo che so che si scopa una donna sposata e chissà quante altre, col cavolo che mi fermavo. Ora mi manca solo di cancellare il numero dal telefono o bloccarlo, ma tanto per lui è indifferente. Vorrei solo che la giustizia prima o poi lo prende e gli rende il male che ha fatto a me e chissà a quante altre ingenue che sta pescando dal mare.


Non è indifferente se vede che lo blocchi...
BLOCCALO!


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quanti di noi vorrebbero ricevere carezze tanto agoniate dai genitori .... quanti  che nonostante questo, danno tanto ad altri e anzi, valorizzano proprio chi dimostra di amarli proprio perché ne riconoscono il valore ?
> Spesso a queste persone manca la
> Sberla della madre ..non la carezza ..


Le ultime due righe: pura verità!


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che cerchi.
> Non penso neppure che la maggior parte dei manipolatori voglia esserlo. Purtroppo sono stati ...disegnati così.
> Ho conosciuto persone manipolatorie che non facevano presa su di me e ho visto altri farsi coinvolgere in un gioco che a me sembrava perfino ingenuo tanto era evidente. Ho visto perfino l’incontro tra due manipolatori.


https://youtu.be/zmdFI-xnFL8


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Le ultime due righe: pura verità!


Oddio, dipende eh.
Credo che la base stia esattamente nel contrario, cioè nel non far mancare l'abbraccio e la carezza.


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oddio, dipende eh.
> Credo che la base stia esattamente nel contrario, cioè nel non far mancare l'abbraccio e la carezza.


Mi riferivo al mammismo tutto italiano (che forse oggi è cambiato eh!)  verso il figlio maschio,al quale viene perdonato tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> https://youtu.be/zmdFI-xnFL8


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al mammismo tutto italiano (che forse oggi è cambiato eh!)  verso il figlio maschio,al quale viene perdonato tutto.


A te cosa è stato perdonato? Che conseguenze ha avuto su di te?


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te cosa è stato perdonato? Che conseguenze ha avuto su di te?


No guarda, io come figlio unico ho avuto un rapporto abbastanza anomalo con mia madre (è mancata a 48 anni) nel senso che non ero proprio mammone e se vogliamo c'era pure un distacco emotivo che forse qualcuno potrà giudicare innaturale o poco normale. Per esempio a vent'anni stetti in giro per l'Italia nei diciotto mesi di Marina che feci e, ricordo che per almeno tre mesi non detti notizia su dove mi trovassi; all'epoca non avevamo il telefono (quello col filo eh!) perché mio padre non lo voleva (!?).... Qualche missiva in tutto il periodo (un anno e mezzo) che allora , negli anni 70, ancora si usava come mezzo di comunicazione; per il resto tutto "normale"....Non ho mai detto di esserlo del tutto ; almeno secondo gli schemi dell'immaginario .


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te cosa è stato perdonato? Che conseguenze ha avuto su di te?


Per rispondere nel dettaglio penso proprio che non mi perdonasse alcunché, perché forse non mi mettevo in condizione di essere perdonato. Se devo fare un commento su ciò, con una frase, questa è quella più pertinente : "prima il dovere e poi il piacere".

Avevo scritto froidianamente il contrario; ma questa forse è la convinzione che ho raggiunto oggi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Per rispondere nel dettaglio penso proprio che non mi perdonasse alcunché, perché forse non mi mettevo in condizione di essere perdonato. Se devo fare un commento su ciò, con una frase, questa è quella più pertinente : "prima il dovere e poi il piacere".
> 
> Avevo scritto froidianamente il contrario; ma questa forse è la convinzione che ho raggiunto oggi


E allora perché hai fatto una affermazione generale che non ti riguarda neanche di striscio?


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al mammismo tutto italiano (che forse oggi è cambiato eh!)  verso il figlio maschio,al quale viene perdonato tutto.


Esatto. La sberla era ovviamente una metafora


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. La sberla era ovviamente una metafora


A volte ci vuole: mazza e panelli fanno i figli belli (proverbio molisano credo).


----------



## flower7700 (21 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tuo figlio sapeva della vostra storia?


si sapeva che avevo questo amico fotografo, vedeva tutti i messaggi che mi mandava :rotfloi quando è sparito gliel'ho detto.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non è indifferente se vede che lo blocchi...
> BLOCCALO!


Non so se limitarmi a cancellare il numero oppure se bloccarlo. Comunque non mi scrive nulla da gennaio, e non penso scriverà mai più visto che l'ho ignorato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> si sapeva che avevo questo amico fotografo, vedeva tutti i messaggi che mi mandava :rotfloi quando è sparito gliel'ho detto.
> 
> 
> 
> Non so se limitarmi a cancellare il numero oppure se bloccarlo. Comunque non mi scrive nulla da gennaio, e non penso scriverà mai più visto che l'ho ignorato.


:ghitarra:  :cincin:


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora perché hai fatto una affermazione generale che non ti riguarda neanche di striscio?


Proprio perché non mi riguarda,rilevo che sia un problema prima di tutto per lo stesso mammone, e poi per la società in generale. Anche se non condivido assolutamente la definizione di choosy attribuita a ragazzi che non hanno famiglie che possano supportarli negli studi,magari pagando un affitto a Milano; definizione data generalizzando invece, da chi i privilegi li ha (Elsa Fornero) 
e li sfrutta...Come non sono d'accordo nella generalizzazione di Michel Martone (un altro figlio di papà) che appella come "sfigati" quelli che si laureano dopo i 25...... certo che una possibile influenza del mammismo può starci nel creare i bamboccioni (Mario Monti) ; ma a volte è tutto quello che una madre può dare ai figli.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al mammismo tutto italiano (che forse oggi è cambiato eh!)  verso il figlio maschio,al quale viene perdonato tutto.


Ma il padre dov'è?
Perché tanto persone quando parlano dei genitori fanno riferimento solo alla madre?
Non è mammismo, è matriarcato, quello a cui fai riferimento, nel quale la figura del maschio viene cresciuto ed educato solo da donne, che diventano il suo unico punto di riferimento (situazione che si perpetuera' quando sposandosi sceglierà una moglie mamma virginale neomamma, tradendola prima o poi con la 'puttana',  operando una scissione sacro profano).
Il padre dà le sberle (metaforico).
È colui che stabilisce le regole.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> si sapeva che avevo questo amico fotografo, vedeva tutti i messaggi che mi mandava :rotfloi quando è sparito gliel'ho detto.
> 
> 
> 
> Non so se limitarmi a cancellare il numero oppure se bloccarlo. Comunque non mi scrive nulla da gennaio, e non penso scriverà mai più visto che l'ho ignorato.


Bloccalo e basta. 
È un gesto simbolico per te.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> No guarda, io come figlio unico ho avuto un rapporto abbastanza anomalo con mia madre (è mancata a 48 anni) nel senso che non ero proprio mammone e se vogliamo c'era pure un distacco emotivo che forse qualcuno potrà giudicare innaturale o poco normale. Per esempio *a vent'anni stetti in giro per l'Italia nei diciotto mesi di Marina che feci e, ricordo che per almeno tre mesi non detti notizia su dove mi trovassi; all'epoca non avevamo il telefono (quello col filo eh!) *perché mio padre non lo voleva (!?).... Qualche missiva in tutto il periodo (un anno e mezzo) che allora , negli anni 70, ancora si usava come mezzo di comunicazione; per il resto tutto "normale"....Non ho mai detto di esserlo del tutto ; almeno secondo gli schemi dell'immaginario .


invece la mia  per il periodo del car che feci a Pesaro  mi dette oltre alle cibarie mattutine e oltre  una busta di gettoni , ricordi quelli di ottone  e mi disse mi raccomando chiama spesso e non essere precipitoso e breve , ecco perchè mi regalo tutti quei gettoni.
Per dirla tutta ero egualmente veloce perchè i miei amici mi premevano dato che non mangiando in caserma avevamo trovato una osteria che il primo e il secondo con acqua  e vino lo pagavamo 850 vecchie lire  era pienissima quindi me dovevo sbriga:sonar:


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il padre dov'è?
> Perché tanto persone quando parlano dei genitori fanno riferimento solo alla madre?
> Non è mammismo, è matriarcato, quello a cui fai riferimento, nel quale la figura del maschio viene cresciuto ed educato solo da donne, che diventano il suo unico punto di riferimento (situazione che si perpetuera' quando sposandosi sceglierà una moglie mamma virginale, tradendola prima o poi con la 'puttana',  operando una scissione sacro profano).
> Il padre dà le sberle (metaforico).
> È colui che stabilisce le regole.


Ma si.... comunque una frequentazione femminile (a partire da mamme eccessivamente premurose,sorelle solidali e coccolose,zie compiacenti, compagne di scuola innamorate e magari poi colleghe di lavoro empatiche e disponibili) molto "morbida" , crea il mito dell'uomo conquistatore latino, che non deve chiedere,che ha la strada spianata col sesso femminile.
Io, oltre ad avere avuto in rapporto molto "scandinavo" con mia madre, non ho sorelle, ho frequentato tutta la scuola in classi maschili e, la mia unica zia non era certo il tipo ch e viziasse i bambini. L'unica con cui mi vedevo molto di rado nell'adolescenza era una cugina di secondo grado ,con la quale sarebbe potuto succedere qualcosa,mq non successe. Al dottore avrò giocato un paio di volte con bambine vicine di casa , nella preadolescenza.
Questo per dire che una mia certa rigidità scambiabile per misoginia, ha avuto certamente un ruolo negativo negli approcci. Eppure ,non sono assolutamente violento con le donne o possessivo . Non nego che un maggior contatto col mondo femminile mi avrebbe giovato nel definire una capacità di ascolto maggiore e di interpretazione delle donne; ma vedo che anche che chi è molto avvezzo fa fatica il più delle volte a decifrarle...


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> invece la mia  per il periodo del car che feci a Pesaro  mi dette oltre alle cibarie mattutine e oltre  una busta di gettoni , ricordi quelli di ottone  e mi disse mi raccomando chiama spesso e non essere precipitoso e breve , ecco perchè mi regalo tutti quei gettoni.
> Per dirla tutta ero egualmente veloce perchè i miei amici mi premevano dato che non mangiando in caserma avevamo trovato una osteria che il primo e il secondo con acqua  e vino lo pagavamo 850 vecchie lire  era pienissima quindi me dovevo sbriga:sonar:


Pure io mangiavo fuori; non sempre però, che anche se costava poco non potevo tutti i giorni. A Brindisi, si mangiava bene perché facevo parte del supporto dei marines italiani (San Marco) e quindi il livello era abbastanza superiore ad altre realtà.  Ricordo che a Taranto spesso andavo in una trattoria dove però spendevo 2000 lire (nel '76/77) che non erano proprio pochi soldi (circa 8 euro di oggi). Alla fine , quando mancavano tre mesi alla scadenza dei 18 (dopo essere stato a la Spezia imbarcato , ritornato a Brindisi per un nuovo imbarco) 
, ero  ritornato a La Spezia, dove si mangiava da schifo ; ricordo che tutti i giorni si andava dal commestibile a farci preparare dei panini giganteschi. Infatti ingrassai di dieci kg che persi dopo il congedo.Allora ci si cambiava nei sottoscala per andare in discoteca con abiti civili; ma il taglio dei capelli denunciava l'essere militare.


----------



## Dina74 (21 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> si sapeva che avevo questo amico fotografo, vedeva tutti i messaggi che mi mandava :rotfloi quando è sparito gliel'ho detto.
> 
> 
> 
> Non so se limitarmi a cancellare il numero oppure se bloccarlo. Comunque non mi scrive nulla da gennaio, e non penso scriverà mai più visto che l'ho ignorato.


Bloccalo nn stare ad aspettare che possa scrivere dopo che ti ha rivisto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Proprio perché non mi riguarda,rilevo che sia un problema prima di tutto per lo stesso mammone, e poi per la società in generale. Anche se non condivido assolutamente la definizione di choosy attribuita a ragazzi che non hanno famiglie che possano supportarli negli studi,magari pagando un affitto a Milano; definizione data generalizzando invece, da chi i privilegi li ha (Elsa Fornero)
> e li sfrutta...Come non sono d'accordo nella generalizzazione di Michel Martone (un altro figlio di papà) che appella come "sfigati" quelli che si laureano dopo i 25...... certo che una possibile influenza del mammismo può starci nel creare i bamboccioni (Mario Monti) ; ma a volte è tutto quello che una madre può dare ai figli.


Ma sai che non ho conosciuto un singolo mammone?


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> si sapeva che avevo questo amico fotografo, vedeva tutti i messaggi che mi mandava :rotfloi quando è sparito gliel'ho detto.
> 
> 
> 
> Non so se limitarmi a cancellare il numero oppure se bloccarlo. Comunque non mi scrive nulla da gennaio, e non penso scriverà mai più visto che l'ho ignorato.


Quindi perché non bloccarlo (che significa non cancellare il numero perché questo consentirebbe a lui comunque di contattarti se volesse e quindi di avere ancora potere su di te )? ..
Bloccarlo invece significa dimostrare anche a se stessi che non si sta ad aspettare che LUI si degni di prenderti in considerazione.
Guarda che il blocco porta a grande serenità ... significa ... puoi decidere di fare qualunque azione nei miei confronti ma IO non te lo consento ...così come ti dimostro di non essere interessata al fatto che tu voglia o non voglia contattarmi.
Se non lo blocchi , in fondo in fondo, gli stai dicendo che lasci a lui comunque la possibilità di esprimersi ..e che sei in attesa di una sua espressione ...perché non si sa mai che LUI cambi idea...
Tu non lo blocchi perché in verità temi che se ti ricontattasse tu non lo sapresti ... e perderesti questa spettacolare opportunità di essere ri-presa in considerazione da un cesso presuntuoso , arrogante e penoso ...  capisci che poco valore ti stai dando ? L’ha capito anche tuo figlio in un istante


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Pure io mangiavo fuori; non sempre però, che anche se costava poco non potevo tutti i giorni. A Brindisi, si mangiava bene perché facevo parte del supporto dei marines italiani (San Marco) e quindi il livello era abbastanza superiore ad altre realtà.  Ricordo che a Taranto spesso andavo in una trattoria dove però spendevo 2000 lire (nel '76/77) che non erano proprio pochi soldi (circa 8 euro di oggi). Alla fine , quando mancavano tre mesi alla scadenza dei 18 (dopo essere stato a la Spezia imbarcato , ritornato a Brindisi per un nuovo imbarco)
> , ero  ritornato a La Spezia, dove si mangiava da schifo ; ricordo che tutti i giorni si andava dal commestibile a farci preparare dei panini giganteschi. Infatti ingrassai di dieci kg che persi dopo il congedo.Allora ci si cambiava nei sottoscala per andare in discoteca con abiti civili; ma il taglio dei capelli denunciava l'essere militare.


vedi come galoppava l'inflazione allora , per me si parla degli anni 70/71 comunque io solo il car poi ritornai a Roma ero vicinissimo a casa e quindi mangiavo a casa mia .
Durante il car ricordo che all'ultimo constatai  che la pasta in bianco era passabile come anche altre cibarie ma la sera durante l'uscita mi fiondavo all'osteria per la cena.
Dove ero io vidi per la prima volta il car avanzato dei lagunari tutti cristoni alti quasi due metri erano e sono ( penso ) le truppe da sbarco italiane.
Bei tempi


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi perché non bloccarlo (che significa non cancellare il numero perché questo consentirebbe a lui comunque di contattarti se volesse e quindi di avere ancora potere su di te )? ..
> Bloccarlo invece significa dimostrare anche a se stessi che non si sta ad aspettare che LUI si degni di prenderti in considerazione.
> Guarda che il blocco porta a grande serenità ... significa ... puoi decidere di fare qualunque azione nei miei confronti ma IO non te lo consento ...così come ti dimostro di non essere interessata al fatto che tu voglia o non voglia contattarmi.
> Se non lo blocchi , in fondo in fondo, gli stai dicendo che lasci a lui comunque la possibilità di esprimersi ..e che sei in attesa di una sua espressione ...perché non si sa mai che LUI cambi idea...
> Tu non lo blocchi perché in verità temi che se ti ricontattasse tu non lo sapresti ... e perderesti questa spettacolare opportunità di essere ri-presa in considerazione da un cesso presuntuoso , arrogante e penoso ...  *capisci che poco valore ti stai dando ?* L’ha capito anche tuo figlio in un istante


Esattamente.
Io sono per i gesti simbolici.
Il blocco lo è.


----------



## flower7700 (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi perché non bloccarlo (che significa non cancellare il numero perché questo consentirebbe a lui comunque di contattarti se volesse e quindi di avere ancora potere su di te )? ..
> Bloccarlo invece significa dimostrare anche a se stessi che non si sta ad aspettare che LUI si degni di prenderti in considerazione.
> Guarda che il blocco porta a grande serenità ... significa ... puoi decidere di fare qualunque azione nei miei confronti ma IO non te lo consento ...così come ti dimostro di non essere interessata al fatto che tu voglia o non voglia contattarmi.
> Se non lo blocchi , in fondo in fondo, gli stai dicendo che lasci a lui comunque la possibilità di esprimersi ..e che sei in attesa di una sua espressione ...perché non si sa mai che LUI cambi idea...
> Tu non lo blocchi perché in verità temi che se ti ricontattasse tu non lo sapresti ... e perderesti questa spettacolare opportunità di essere ri-presa in considerazione da un cesso presuntuoso , arrogante e penoso ...  capisci che poco valore ti stai dando ? L’ha capito anche tuo figlio in un istante


Non lo blocco, ho deciso di cancellare il numero. In caso mi dovesse scrivere mi toglierò un bel sasso dalla scarpa, lo mando a fanculo (letteralmente scrivendolo) e poi lo blocco. 
Bloccare adesso mi crea solo rabbia e rancore, perché non ho mai potuto dirgli nulla, appunto perché mi teneva ancora agganciata con false speranze. 
Adesso non ho più nessuna speranza, ho deciso di riprendermi in mano la mia vita e di trovare un uomo giusto per me, altrimenti piuttosto resto da sola. 
Arriverà il momento che magari mi scrive ancora, o mi ribecca nel bosco e se sono da sola azzarda un'altro saluto. Nel caso mi scriva vi giuro che lo mando a fanculo e poi davvero lo blocco. Se mi vede di persona e mi saluta, non rispondo al saluto ma gli faccio il segno col dito medio (e poi blocco anche il telefono).
Datemi solo la possibilità di una piccola vendetta simbolica 




danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Io sono per i gesti simbolici.
> Il blocco lo è.


Arriverà quel momento vedrai, ma non adesso. Leggi la risposta sopra :up:


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non lo blocco, ho deciso di cancellare il numero. In caso mi dovesse scrivere mi toglierò un bel sasso dalla scarpa, lo mando a fanculo (letteralmente scrivendolo) e poi lo blocco.
> Bloccare adesso mi crea solo rabbia e rancore, perché non ho mai potuto dirgli nulla, appunto perché mi teneva ancora agganciata con false speranze.
> Adesso non ho più nessuna speranza, ho deciso di riprendermi in mano la mia vita e di trovare un uomo giusto per me, altrimenti piuttosto resto da sola.
> Arriverà il momento che magari mi scrive ancora, o mi ribecca nel bosco e se sono da sola azzarda un'altro saluto. Nel caso mi scriva vi giuro che lo mando a fanculo e poi davvero lo blocco. Se mi vede di persona e mi saluta, non rispondo al saluto ma gli faccio il segno col dito medio (e poi blocco anche il telefono).
> ...



Stai lasciando la porta aperta.
Non è certo per vendetta.
OK. Non hai ancora le forze di staccarti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non lo blocco, ho deciso di cancellare il numero. In caso mi dovesse scrivere mi toglierò un bel sasso dalla scarpa, lo mando a fanculo (letteralmente scrivendolo) e poi lo blocco.
> Bloccare adesso mi crea solo rabbia e rancore, perché non ho mai potuto dirgli nulla, appunto perché mi teneva ancora agganciata con false speranze.
> Adesso non ho più nessuna speranza, ho deciso di riprendermi in mano la mia vita e di trovare un uomo giusto per me, altrimenti piuttosto resto da sola.
> Arriverà il momento che magari mi scrive ancora, o mi ribecca nel bosco e se sono da sola azzarda un'altro saluto. Nel caso mi scriva vi giuro che lo mando a fanculo e poi davvero lo blocco. Se mi vede di persona e mi saluta, non rispondo al saluto ma gli faccio il segno col dito medio (e poi blocco anche il telefono).
> ...


Ho capito benissimo.
È una strada possibile.
Io non ho mai cancellato nessun numero.


----------



## Lostris (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo.
> È una strada possibile.
> Io non ho mai cancellato nessun numero.


io sì, eccome.

Ognuno ha i suoi modi...


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Io ho bloccato tanti di quei call center.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non lo blocco, ho deciso di cancellare il numero. In caso mi dovesse scrivere mi toglierò un bel sasso dalla scarpa, lo mando a fanculo (letteralmente scrivendolo) e poi lo blocco.
> Bloccare adesso mi crea solo rabbia e rancore, perché non ho mai potuto dirgli nulla, appunto perché mi teneva ancora agganciata con false speranze.
> Adesso non ho più nessuna speranza, ho deciso di riprendermi in mano la mia vita e di trovare un uomo giusto per me, altrimenti piuttosto resto da sola.
> Arriverà il momento che magari mi scrive ancora, o mi ribecca nel bosco e se sono da sola azzarda un'altro saluto. Nel caso mi scriva vi giuro che lo mando a fanculo e poi davvero lo blocco. Se mi vede di persona e mi saluta, non rispondo al saluto ma gli faccio il segno col dito medio (e poi blocco anche il telefono).
> ...


Il problema è proprio questo. Fino a che avrai voglia di aspettare il momento che forse arriverà ma chi lo sa ....per vendicarti .... significa che sei distante dallo stare bene perché ancora appesa a lui e a sue eventuali azioni...
Credi davvero che per lui sentirsi mandare affanculo sia un problema ?  Ma va ..se avesse avuto a cuore la tua opinione (o la propria ) non ti avrebbe trattata come un accessorio di cui poter disporre.
Se volessi  davvero mandarlo  a stendere per toglierti un peso lo potresti fare anche adesso ..senza bisogno che la prima mossa la faccia  lui ..tipo “mi ha fatto effetto vederti nel bosco...mi sono chiesta cosa ci trovassi in un cesso come te .... pure col pisello piccolo...mah?!?”
Invece devi ancora aspettare  ..che LUI si degni di esprimersi ....
Capisci cosa intendo ?
Scrivigli un messaggio orribile e poi bloccalo...così gli farai capire che di una sua eventuale risposta te ne batti ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> visto che l'ultimo incontro con lui risale a novembre e ora ci si tratta da estranei.


L'amore è così, da estranei a intimi in modo assoluto e viceversa.
Nel tuo caso direi andata e ritorno.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo. Fino a che avrai voglia di aspettare il momento che forse arriverà ma chi lo sa ....per vendicarti .... significa che sei distante dallo stare bene perché ancora appesa a lui e a sue eventuali azioni...
> Credi davvero che per lui sentirsi mandare affanculo sia un problema ?  Ma va ..se avesse avuto a cuore la tua opinione (o la propria ) non ti avrebbe trattata come un accessorio di cui poter disporre.
> Se volessi  davvero mandarlo  a stendere per toglierti un peso lo potresti fare anche adesso ..senza bisogno che la prima mossa la faccia  lui ..tipo “mi ha fatto effetto vederti nel bosco...mi sono chiesta cosa ci trovassi in un cesso come te .... pure col pisello piccolo...mah?!?”
> Invece devi ancora aspettare  ..che LUI si degni di esprimersi ....
> ...


Uhm... Io non gli scriverei proprio nulla. 
Non si merita nulla. Non gliene fregherebbe granché, provedebbe forse solo sorpresa e un po' di pena. 
Bisogna avere solo il coraggio di dare un taglio definitivo a tutto quanto e spostare il pensiero altrove.
È da parecchio che glielo si dice, ma come tanti si aggrappa alla minima speranza o al dubbio o al collegamento lasciato aperto.
Così però rischia di perdere tutto quello che potrebbe trovare di bello con altre persone, di non vederlo o di non trovare motivazioni per cercarlo. 
Via, via, aria nuova. 
Solo questo ci vuole.


----------



## Foglia (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo. Fino a che avrai voglia di aspettare il momento che forse arriverà ma chi lo sa ....per vendicarti .... significa che sei distante dallo stare bene perché ancora appesa a lui e a sue eventuali azioni...
> Credi davvero che per lui sentirsi mandare affanculo sia un problema ?  Ma va ..se avesse avuto a cuore la tua opinione (o la propria ) non ti avrebbe trattata come un accessorio di cui poter disporre.
> Se volessi  davvero mandarlo  a stendere per toglierti un peso lo potresti fare anche adesso ..senza bisogno che la prima mossa la faccia  lui ..tipo “mi ha fatto effetto vederti nel bosco...mi sono chiesta cosa ci trovassi in un cesso come te .... pure col pisello piccolo...mah?!?”
> Invece devi ancora aspettare  ..che LUI si degni di esprimersi ....
> ...


Non è che reagiamo tutti nello stesso modo. Io non credo che lo bloccherei. A meno che non ne avessi realmente fastidio  (tipo telefonate e /o messaggi a raffica). Semplicemente arriverebbe il momento in cui guardando la rubrica del telefono, trovo il suo nome, e lo cancello.


----------



## Foglia (22 Marzo 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'amore è così, da estranei a intimi in modo assoluto e viceversa.
> Nel tuo caso direi andata e ritorno.


Da estranei a intimi e viceversa in modo assoluto? Amore?


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... Io non gli scriverei proprio nulla.
> Non si merita nulla. Non gliene fregherebbe granché, provedebbe forse solo sorpresa e un po' di pena.
> Bisogna avere solo il coraggio di dare un taglio definitivo a tutto quanto e spostare il pensiero altrove.
> È da parecchio che glielo si dice, ma come tanti si aggrappa alla minima speranza o al dubbio o al collegamento lasciato aperto.
> ...


D’accordissimo con te ... era per farle capire che se il motivo da lei dichiarato per non bloccarlo fosse solo un messaggio di rivalsa ..potrebbe mandarlo a prescindere .... 
ma non è questo l’obiettivo e credo lo sappia anche lei


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che reagiamo tutti nello stesso modo. Io non credo che lo bloccherei. A meno che non ne avessi realmente fastidio  (tipo telefonate e /o messaggi a raffica). Semplicemente arriverebbe il momento in cui guardando la rubrica del telefono, trovo il suo nome, e lo cancello.


Non so se hai mai incontrato uno come lui e non credo tu assomigli a flower. 
Non voglio pretendere di aver capito per forza com’e ...ma certamente si trova ancora in uno stato di dipendenza con autostima pari a zero ....
Il bloccarlo l’aiuterebbe a cominciare a non sperare in un miracoloso ripensamento da parte di lui ... significherebbe cominciare ad eliminarlo dalle aspettative .
(E non lo dico io ma fior di esperti che si sono espressi per casi analoghi )


----------



## Foglia (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so se hai mai incontrato uno come lui e non credo tu assomigli a flower.
> Non voglio pretendere di aver capito per forza com’e ...ma certamente si trova ancora in uno stato di dipendenza con autostima pari a zero ....
> Il bloccarlo l’aiuterebbe a cominciare a non sperare in un miracoloso ripensamento da parte di lui ... significherebbe cominciare ad eliminarlo dalle aspettative .
> (E non lo dico io ma fior di esperti che si sono espressi per casi analoghi )


Mah. Forse in effetti è meglio come dici tu. Giusto per pigliarsi il tempo per non correre il rischio di ricascarci al primo  "trottolino amoroso dudu e dadada"


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Forse in effetti è meglio come dici tu. Giusto per pigliarsi il tempo per non correre il rischio di ricascarci al primo  "trottolino amoroso dudu e dadada"


Esatto. Tolto poi che se lo blocchi non hai nemmeno la tentazione di guardare se è online...se ha cambiato la foto del profilo e magari interpretarci qualcosa o qualche messaggio subliminale , verificare l’ultimo accesso etc ...
Scio ‘  ...


----------



## Marjanna (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. Tolto poi che se lo blocchi non hai nemmeno la tentazione di guardare se è online...se ha cambiato la foto del profilo e magari interpretarci qualcosa o qualche messaggio subliminale , verificare l’ultimo accesso etc ...
> Scio ‘  ...


Pensare che tutte ste cose una volta neppure esistevano...

Sto imparando termini nuovi (da nonna me non sapeva).
Ghosting: http://www.arpesonline.it/2017/07/sparire-nel-nulla-per-chiudere-una-relazione/
Orbiting: https://junglam.com/lifestyle/eros/orbiting-perche-peggio-ghosting/

Da darci un'occhiata se si han figli giovani.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da estranei a intimi e viceversa in modo assoluto? Amore?


La Passione è così! L'amore è più complicato definirlo.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che non ho conosciuto un singolo mammone?


Forse perché si mimetizzano bene, oppure perché non fanno parte del mondo che frequenti. Sono convinto che sia una figura stereotipata di una società del passato; forse identificabile nel Neet, che oggi però ,forse ha più giustificazioni di un tempo, in quanto è veramente difficile trovare applicazione nel mondo del lavoro di una laurea , magari presa con enormi sacrifici. Non per giustificare chi sta sul divano naturalmente, ma anche i tre euro a consegna per Just  Est non rappresentano uno stimolo adatto, se non a mortificare chi ha investito molto nello studio e non trova prospettive adeguate.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi come galoppava l'inflazione allora , per me si parla degli anni 70/71 comunque io solo il car poi ritornai a Roma ero vicinissimo a casa e quindi mangiavo a casa mia .
> Durante il car ricordo che all'ultimo constatai  che la pasta in bianco era passabile come anche altre cibarie ma la sera durante l'uscita mi fiondavo all'osteria per la cena.
> Dove ero io vidi per la prima volta il car avanzato dei lagunari tutti cristoni alti quasi due metri erano e sono ( penso ) le truppe da sbarco italiane.
> Bei tempi


Si....il battaglione san Marco


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Forse perché si mimetizzano bene, oppure perché non fanno parte del mondo che frequenti. Sono convinto che sia una figura stereotipata di una società del passato; forse identificabile nel Neet, che oggi però ,forse ha più giustificazioni di un tempo, in quanto è veramente difficile trovare applicazione nel mondo del lavoro di una laurea , magari presa con enormi sacrifici. Non per giustificare chi sta sul divano naturalmente, ma anche i tre euro a consegna per Just  Est non rappresentano uno stimolo adatto, se non a mortificare chi ha investito molto nello studio e non trova prospettive adeguate.


Mi è venuto in mente che ne ho conosciuto uno.
Viveva con la madre vedova ancora sui trent’anni. Non era quello però il punto, niente di strano, ma la madre che era un personaggio incredibile, fiori di plastica e centrini.
Però si è liberato presto.


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente che ne ho conosciuto uno.
> Viveva con la madre vedova ancora sui trent’anni. Non era quello però il punto, niente di strano, ma la madre che era un personaggio incredibile, fiori di plastica e centrini.
> Però si è liberato presto.


Guarda, dovesse rimanere vedova, mia moglie, so già che ospiterebbe nostro figlio fino ai quaranta (lei ne avrebbe 85) . Per fortuna ha un gusto per il bello innato ed indiscutibile (almeno per me) che si traduce nel modo di arredare la casa, che pervade con accessori magari presi anche al mercatino ma che si inseriscono nel calore complessivo del contesto. Ha un fratello uguale a lei: quando entri in casa sua pare di visitare una mostra d'arte. Insomma, non sono case fredde, spoglie e minimaliste.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda, dovesse rimanere vedova, mia moglie, so già che ospiterebbe nostro figlio fino ai quaranta (lei ne avrebbe 85) . Per fortuna ha un gusto per il bello innato ed indiscutibile (almeno per me) che si traduce nel modo di arredare la casa, che pervade con accessori magari presi anche al mercatino ma che si inseriscono nel calore complessivo del contesto. Ha un fratello uguale a lei: quando entri in casa sua pare di visitare una mostra d'arte. Insomma, non sono case fredde, spoglie e minimaliste.


Non era questione di gusti. Era tremenda, inquietante.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente che ne ho conosciuto uno.
> Viveva con la madre vedova ancora sui trent’anni.


anche io ho vissuto con mia madre fino al matrimonio (orrore, dopo i 30 anni). Non mi sono mai sentito mammone nemmeno per un secondo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> anche io ho vissuto con mia madre fino al matrimonio (orrore, dopo i 30 anni). Non mi sono mai sentito mammone nemmeno per un secondo.


Veramente io non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel vivere con i genitori finché si vuole, oltretutto ho appena visto un episodio di una serie tv in cui la protagonista per emanciparsi avrebbe dovuto lasciare la casa della madre per andare a vivere con estranei, in quanto non poteva permettersi una casa da sola, e sinceramente non capivo il vantaggio.
Il ragazzo (allora) aveva una madre che aveva problemi (una specie di Furio al femminile) e si preoccupava se lui cenava con gli amici. Infatti eravamo andati tutti a casa per rassicurarla.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel vivere con i genitori finché si vuole, oltretutto ho appena visto un episodio di una serie tv in cui la protagonista per emanciparsi avrebbe dovuto lasciare la casa della madre per andare a vivere con estranei, in quanto non poteva permettersi una casa da sola, e sinceramente non capivo il vantaggio.Il ragazzo (allora) aveva una madre che aveva problemi (una specie di Furio al femminile) e si preoccupava se lui cenava con gli amici. Infatti eravamo andati tutti a casa per rassicurarla.


infatti, e' una questione principalmente pratica, e poi anche economica. Vuoi mettere con i chiari di luna attuali il risparmio di vivere con i genitori?  Non per mammonismo ma semplicemente perche' conviene (e io dal primo stipendio ho sempre "remunerato" mia mamma per le spese sostenute).


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel vivere con i genitori finché si vuole, oltretutto ho appena visto un episodio di una serie tv in cui la protagonista per emanciparsi a*vrebbe dovuto lasciare la casa della madre per andare a vivere con estranei, in quanto non poteva permettersi una casa da sola*, e sinceramente non capivo il vantaggio.
> Il ragazzo (allora) aveva una madre che aveva problemi (una specie di Furio al femminile) e si preoccupava se lui cenava con gli amici. Infatti eravamo andati tutti a casa per rassicurarla.


Quello che fanno mediamente tutti i ragazzi negli altri paesi e gli stranieri da noi.
Ovunque in tutto il mondo una casa per single giovani costa troppo e si condividono stanze.
Il vantaggio è di maturazione: ci si svincola dalla dipendenza economica parentale, si impara a gestirsi e organizzarsi da soli, ad affrontare difficoltà, a essere più umili.
Molto formativo.
Ammetto che era una delle opzioni che avevo considerato (un mio amico me lo aveva proposta), anche se poi alla fine mi ero comprato il monolocale col mutuo.
Quando ci si sposa, poi, si ha anche il senso delle proporzioni e non si pretende lo stile faraonico se si è consapevoli di non potersela permettere.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> infatti, e' una questione principalmente pratica, e poi anche economica. Vuoi mettere con i chiari di luna attuali il risparmio di vivere con i genitori?  Non per mammonismo ma semplicemente perche' conviene (e io dal primo stipendio ho sempre "remunerato" mia mamma per le spese sostenute).


Eh, certo.
Vuoi mettere arrivare a 30, 35 anni e accorgersi di dipendere in tutto e per tutto, a causa di stipendi di merda supinamente accettati usati per le rate della macchina e dello smartphone, dai genitori?
E di doverlo nascondere se no le ragazze se la svignano?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, certo.Vuoi mettere arrivare a 30, 35 anni e accorgersi di dipendere in tutto e per tutto, a causa di stipendi di merda supinamente accettati usati per le rate della macchina e dello smartphone, dai genitori?E di doverlo nascondere se no le ragazze se la svignano?


1) mai comprato roba a rate , neanche la casa . Se i soldi non li ho non li spendo2) mai dipeso dai miei genitori, anzi da mia mamma se non fino al primo giorno di lavoro dal quale sono stato sempre economicamente indipendente restituendole parzialmente quanto lei mi aveva dato fino a quel momento3) mai "accorto" di dipendere in tutto e per tutto . Anzi si, visto che mio padre e' morto quando avevo 14 anni so benissimo cosa significa uscire con gli amici avendo 2000 lire in tasca e loro che sciorinavano i 50 e 100.000 come se fossero patatine.4) mai nascosto niente alle ragazze che sapevano tutto perfettamente5) diciamo la verita' , il vero motivo per il quale si va a vivere da soli e' per avere un posto sempre libero dove poter fare sesso. Siccome non e' mai stato una priorita' per me ho preferito starmene a casa mia fino al giorno del matrimonio dopo di che non sono mai piu' tornato a dormire a casa mia (che pure dista 500 metri dalla mia) .Poi ovvio, ognuno libero di fare quello che gli pare ma francamente quello del "i giovani se ne devono andare a casa a 18 anni " e' una cagata pazzesca. Se non motivato ovviamente.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> 1) mai comprato roba a rate , neanche la casa . Se i soldi non li ho non li spendo2) mai dipeso dai miei genitori, anzi da mia mamma se non fino al primo giorno di lavoro dal quale sono stato sempre economicamente indipendente restituendole parzialmente quanto lei mi aveva dato fino a quel momento3) mai "accorto" di dipendere in tutto e per tutto . Anzi si, visto che mio padre e' morto quando avevo 14 anni so benissimo cosa significa uscire con gli amici avendo 2000 lire in tasca e loro che sciorinavano i 50 e 100.000 come se fossero patatine.4) mai nascosto niente alle ragazze che sapevano tutto perfettamente5) diciamo la verita' , i*l vero motivo per il quale si va a vivere da soli e' per avere un posto sempre libero dove poter fare sesso*. Siccome non e' mai stato una priorita' per me ho preferito starmene a casa mia fino al giorno del matrimonio dopo di che non sono mai piu' tornato a dormire a casa mia (che pure dista 500 metri dalla mia) .Poi ovvio, ognuno libero di fare quello che gli pare ma francamente quello del *"i giovani se ne devono andare a casa a 18 anni " e' una cagata pazzesca.* Se non motivato ovviamente.


C'è un'età per tutto.
Quando ero ragazzo in Francia o in Germania se uno di 25 stava ancora a casa dei genitori lo guardavano come un problematico.
Io considero questa abitudine tutta italiana di stare a casa della mamma fino al matrimonio senza fare un'esperienza di vita da solo un'anomalia che influenza anche lo stile di vita italiano e la sua competitività globale.
Non è solo l'esigenza di avere un posto dove far sesso, che comunque mi sembra il minimo a 30 anni.
Ma anche a 25, e direi, se possibile, a 20.
Comunque sono tanti i ragazzi italiani che vanno a vivere da soli all'estero, oggi.
Il problema è che ci restano...


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un'età per tutto.Quando ero ragazzo in Francia o in Germania se uno di 25 stava ancora a casa dei genitori lo guardavano come un problematico.Io considero questa abitudine tutta italiana di stare a casa della mamma fino al matrimonio senza fare un'esperienza di vita da solo un'anomalia che influenza anche lo stile di vita italiano e la sua competitività globale.Non è solo l'esigenza di avere un posto dove far sesso, che comunque mi sembra il minimo a 30 anni.Ma anche a 25, e direi, se possibile, a 20.Comunque sono tanti i ragazzi italiani che vanno a vivere da soli all'estero, oggi.Il problema è che ci restano...


Questa "mania" tutta straniera di andare via di casa a 18 anni (a fare che? a vivere con altri per farsi le canne e sesso liberi?) francamente mi sta un po' sulle palle. Non e' che "stavo a casa dalla mamma" con lei che mi faceva la pappa e mi imboccava. Semplicemente li' ci sono nato e cresciuto e sapevo da quando andavo all'asilo che me ne sarei andato ad un certo punto : Quando avrei trovato la ragazza giusta. E cosi' e' stato. Mai stato mammone . Dove vivo io il 95% delle persone fanno cosi'.  Pochissimi , quasi nessuno vive da solo a 18 anni ma neanche a 25.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Questa "mania" tutta straniera di andare via di casa a 18 anni *(a fare che? a vivere con altri per farsi le canne e sesso liberi?)* francamente mi sta un po' sulle palle. Non e' che "stavo a casa dalla mamma" con lei che mi faceva la pappa e mi imboccava. Semplicemente li' ci sono nato e cresciuto e sapevo da quando andavo all'asilo che me ne sarei andato ad un certo punto : Quando avrei trovato la ragazza giusta. E cosi' e' stato. Mai stato mammone . Dove vivo io il 95% delle persone fanno cosi'.  Pochissimi , quasi nessuno vive da solo a 18 anni ma neanche a 25.



Oddio, chi conosco che ha vissuto così, semplicemente studiava e lavorava, faceva la sua vita indipendente, si confrontava anche facendo sacrifici con l'essere autonomo.
Io andavo anche a recuperare i mobili gettati per l'amsa e li restauravo, soldi non ne avevo.
Non avevo da rendere conto però a nessuno, quella era la mia vita, il mio spazio.
Mai fatta una canna.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Questa "mania" tutta straniera di andare via di casa a 18 anni (a fare che? a vivere con altri per farsi le canne e sesso liberi?) francamente mi sta un po' sulle palle. Non e' che "stavo a casa dalla mamma" con lei che mi faceva la pappa e mi imboccava. Semplicemente li' ci sono nato e cresciuto e sapevo da quando andavo all'asilo che me ne sarei andato ad un certo punto : *Quando avrei trovato la ragazza giusta.* E cosi' e' stato. Mai stato mammone . Dove vivo io il 95% delle persone fanno cosi'.  Pochissimi , quasi nessuno vive da solo a 18 anni ma neanche a 25.


Il grassetto è una follia, ma vabbè. Io me ne sono andato di casa a 27 anni il giorno dopo aver passato gli esami da avvocato. È vero che erano tempi di mutui facili, però L'obiettivo era l'indipendenza, non passare dall'ala protettrice di una femmina a quella di un'altra femmina.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il grassetto è una follia, ma vabbè. Io me ne sono andato di casa a 27 anni il giorno dopo aver passato gli esami da avvocato. È vero che erano tempi di mutui facili, però L'obiettivo era l'indipendenza, non passare dall'ala protettrice di una femmina a quella di un'altra femmina.


una "follia" secondo il TUO metro di giudizio. Non e' che il tuo metro e' quello necessariamente valido per tutti. "l'ala protettrice de che"  ? Tua mamma forse aveva l'ala protettrice. La mia no. Ti pare che uno puo' stare comodo a casa sua senza che si debba rompere i coglioni cambiando 1000 cose?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oddio, chi conosco che ha vissuto così, semplicemente studiava e lavorava, faceva la sua vita indipendente, si confrontava anche facendo sacrifici con l'essere autonomo.Io andavo anche a recuperare i mobili gettati per l'amsa e li restauravo, soldi non ne avevo.Non avevo da rendere conto però a nessuno, quella era la mia vita, il mio spazio.Mai fatta una canna.


Anche io facevo la mia vita indipendente. Pensa pagavo pure l'affitto  ma invece che pagarlo a un estraneo lo pagavo a mia mamma.Neanche io dovevo rendere conto a qualcuno. Non so che genitori abbiate avuto , i miei non erano assillanti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Anche io facevo la mia vita indipendente. Pensa pagavo pure l'affitto  ma invece che pagarlo a un estraneo lo pagavo a mia mamma.Neanche io dovevo rendere conto a qualcuno. Non so che genitori abbiate avuto , i miei non erano assillanti.


Infatti questa mi sembra una condizione diffusa.
Personalmente non ho mai chiesto nulla ai miei figli, consentendo loro accantonamenti utili per il loro futuro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel vivere con i genitori finché si vuole, oltretutto ho appena visto un episodio di una serie tv in cui la protagonista per emanciparsi avrebbe dovuto lasciare la casa della madre per andare a vivere con estranei, in quanto non poteva permettersi una casa da sola, e sinceramente non capivo il vantaggio.
> Il ragazzo (allora) aveva una madre che aveva problemi (una specie di Furio al femminile) e si preoccupava se lui cenava con gli amici. Infatti eravamo andati tutti a casa per rassicurarla.


Mio figlio vorrebbe farlo e spero che lo faccia. Non estranei ma amici. Con estranei all’estero sarebbe ancora meglio


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> una "follia" secondo il TUO metro di giudizio. Non e' che il tuo metro e' quello necessariamente valido per tutti. "l'ala protettrice de che"  ? Tua mamma forse aveva l'ala protettrice. La mia no. Ti pare che uno puo' stare comodo a casa sua senza che si debba rompere i coglioni cambiando 1000 cose?


Tranquillo. Difendi pure il tuo. Tanto si vede quanto quei modelli ti abbiano reso felice. Secondo me passare da una che ti lava i calzini ad un'altra che ti lava i calzini ti rende dipendente da quella che ti lava i calzini. Se non hai mai conosciuto altro che la condivisione dei tuoi spazi con altra gente normale che poi non ti va di combattere per difendere la tua sfera individuale.
Stare comodi é una trappola. 
E
Chiama le corna, come poche cose al mondo, credo.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tranquillo. Difendi pure il tuo. Tanto si vede quanto quei modelli ti abbiano reso felice. Secondo me passare da una che ti lava i calzini ad un'altra che ti lava i calzini ti rende dipendente da quella che ti lava i calzini. Se non hai mai conosciuto altro che la condivisione dei tuoi spazi con altra gente normale che poi non ti va di combattere per difendere la tua sfera individuale.Stare comodi é una trappola. EChiama le corna, come poche cose al mondo, credo.


non e' che devo "difendere il mio". Guarda, sono felicissimo, figurati. Non e' che trombare a destra e a manca come fai tu mi renderebbe piu' felice. E non e' perche' non posso, anzi ma non aggiunge niente alla mia persona. "la sfera individuale" = l'egoismo , l'edonismo portati all'ennesima potenza per spremere il piu' possibile dalle proprie possibilita' fottendonsene di tutto il resto lo reputi il tuo ideale di vita? Geniale! Stare comodi e' una trappola? Chiama le corna come poche cose al mondo?  Non e' che se tu hai a che fare con troie dalla mattina alla sera tutte le donne sono troie. Ti sfugge proprio l'equazione. Sei tu che sei in una bolla dove pensi di essere un figo, quello che ha capito tutto. Gli altri tutti sfigati coglioni e cornuti. E poi regolarmente , quando meno te lo aspetti arriva la bastonata. Mi piacerebbe vederti in quel momento come sarai figo, come sara' la tua "sfera personale". Come affronterai quel momento. Da figo sicuramente.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tranquillo. Difendi pure il tuo. Tanto si vede quanto quei modelli ti abbiano reso felice. Secondo me passare da una che ti lava i calzini ad un'altra che ti lava i calzini ti rende dipendente da quella che ti lava i calzini. Se non hai mai conosciuto altro che la condivisione dei tuoi spazi con altra gente normale che poi non ti va di combattere per difendere la tua sfera individuale.
> Stare comodi é una trappola.
> E
> Chiama le corna, come poche cose al mondo, credo.


Come dice il sommo Corona :
 “siamo tutti cornuti  “ 
Comodi o meno
C’e’ chi lo sa e chi no


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come dice il sommo Corona :
> “siamo tutti cornuti  “
> Comodi o meno
> *C’e’ chi lo sa e chi no*


Credo proprio di sì.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Io la mia casa da single la sogno ancora di notte.
Penso ancora di averla, che sia ancora mia, ed è piacevole questa sensazione di libertà che ho quando finisce il sogno.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio vorrebbe farlo e spero che lo faccia. Non estranei ma amici. Con estranei all’estero sarebbe ancora meglio


Mantenersi da solo comporta l’impossibilità di accumulare risparmi.
Io per permetterlo non ho mai voluto niente. Mia madre, che conosceva i suoi polli,  all’opposto chiedeva una cifra mensile che accantonava per il momento dell’uscita di casa.


----------



## flower7700 (26 Marzo 2019)

:nuke::nuke::nuke:

Il destino a volte ci aiuta ad aprire gli occhi! Vi racconto l'epilogo di questa vicenda!! 

Domenica ero a fare foto. La mattina sono stata in un posto dove vado sempre e il pomeriggio dovevo andare a recuperare mio figlio da mia zia e quindi stavo andando a prendere l'autostrada. Sono passata accanto ad un posto dove vi va a fare foto (c'è un piccolo laghetto artificiale), e ci vanno spesso i fotografi, anche noi andavamo spesso lì. 
Dunque passo via e vedo un'auto rossa parcheggiata, mi pareva la sua, mi sono fermata (ero lontana) e ho visto uno che gli somigliava scendere dall'auto e poi una donna. Guardavo da lontano e non capivo se era lui. 
Ho parcheggiato l'auto nel parcheggio opposto. Per farvi capire ci sono due posteggi e in mezzo c'è un capannino col laghetto artificiale. Si può osservare anche dal lato del lago. 
Come sono arrivata al parcheggio ho visto da lontano che arrivavano, e con il binocolo vedevo che era lui con un'altra. Lui mi ha vista e ci siamo beccati io che lo guardavo col binocolo, e lui idem. 
Io sono andata sul lato del lago, mentre loro erano entrati nel primo capannino.
Stavo riflettendo cosa fare, se andare via e basta, oppure vedere se li incrociavo, e così sono tornata all'auto; nel mentre loro uscivano dal capannino e stavano tornando alla loro auto (in pratica lui mi aveva vista e stava scappando via). Mi sono messa a camminare dietro di loro, lui si è girato e mi ha vista, fatto finta di nulla ovviamente. Poi lei si è voluta fermare a vedere dei fiori e lui ha dovuto fermarsi. Io gli sono arrivata accanto. Mi sono fermata e l'ho fissato, lui ha dovuto dirmi ciao per forza, pure lei mi ha detto ciao, ma non capiva chi fossi. 

L'ho affrontato, lì davanti a quella sconosciuta, gli ho detto che finalmente avevo capito perché era sparito, per andare con un'altra, e lui? Mi ha ribadito che non era vero, che ero io che ero sparita, non lui, che io non lo cercavo più, non lui. Io gli rispondevo a tono, dicendo che invece era tutto il contrario, io lo cercavo e lui inventava scuse per non vedermi, gli ho ricordato che a novembre ha affermato che era da solo (per scoparmi) invece era una bugia, era già assieme a un'altra. Lui sempre imperturbabile mi diceva che la tipa la conosceva da 15 giorni e che io mi inventavo le cose, che a novembre non ci eravamo mai neppure visti , e che io mi sognavo le cose, che ero io ad essere sparita, si vedeva che si stava alterando quando mi ha detto che mi inventavo le cose.... dunque gli ho detto di andarsene a fanculo e me ne sono andata via, senza girarmi indietro, pigliato l'auto e via. 
Mi aspettavo un blocco immediato su WA, da parte sua, invece nulla. Non mi ha scritto niente. 

Domenica notte non ho dormito un solo minuto, un conto è sentire il suo amico che mi dice che lui ha donne in giro, che ci provava con una sposata, ecc. ma vederlo davanti con un'altra è stato choccante. Se tornavo indietro e mi limitavo a scrivergli e chiedergli chi fosse la donna, mi avrebbe detto che era una conoscenza, di sicuro non che era la sua nuova donna. L'ho affrontato, ho fatto quello che avrei dovuto fare già mesi fa, e che per paura non ho mai fatto. Volevo le spiegazioni, le ho cercate, ma non le trovavo... poi il caso me lo ha messo davanti agli occhi.
Mi sentivo sospesa da 10 mesi almeno, a causa sua, delle sue manipolazioni, della mancanza di chiusura della storia, e non potevo essere ancora codarda. 

Mi interessa la vostra opinione.

Ho fatto bene o male? 
Lui come può averla presa dentro di lui? Fuori era imperturbabile, poi stava diventando aggressivo.  
Dite che lei ha capito che ha a che fare con un bugiardo? Di certo lui non le avrà mai detto che c'ero io, si sarà fatto passare per il povero divorziato. Lui potrà dire che io ero pazza, ma in fondo nessuna donna si mette a discutere con un uomo se non c'è un motivo!


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :nuke::nuke::nuke:
> 
> Il destino a volte ci aiuta ad aprire gli occhi! Vi racconto l'epilogo di questa vicenda!!
> 
> ...


Quando capirai che è un essere che non merita un secondo delle tue attenzioni ? 
Ti dice che tu sei sparita ! E lui dov’era?
È un pusillanime ...hai fatto bene a sfogarti ma ora basta!  Bloccalo! Subito! Mi ringrazierai ..fidati... 
esci dalla cacca in cui ti sei messa .... tuo figlio merita un modello diverso ..una mamma che non si faccia manipolare da uno che è feccia !!! Oggettivamente feccia!!!


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :nuke::nuke:
> 
> 
> Ho fatto bene o male?
> ...


Malissimo.
Ti sei trasformata in una stalker.
Stai diventando ossessiva.
Anzi, già lo sei.
Ti stai umiliando. Per cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :nuke::nuke::nuke:
> 
> Il destino a volte ci aiuta ad aprire gli occhi! Vi racconto l'epilogo di questa vicenda!!
> 
> ...


Hai fatto bene.
Hai fatto bene perché l’hai fatto e quindi hai seguito il tuo sentire.
Normale non dormire. Succede anche dopo una lite al lavoro o per un parcheggio.
Adesso come stai?
Hai aspettative di ricevere sue scuse?
Oppure senti di aver fatto finalmente sfiatato tutta la pressione?
Io non sono te e ho reagito e reagirei diversamente.
Ma tu sei tu.


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :nuke::nuke::nuke:
> 
> Il destino a volte ci aiuta ad aprire gli occhi! Vi racconto l'epilogo di questa vicenda!!
> 
> ...


Secondo me hai fatto un passo indietro.

Il fatto che pensi a come possa averla presa lui, a quello che pensa, a lei se abbia capito o meno... sei proprio lontana dalla strada giusta.

Che cosa te n'è venuto da questo confronto? Quante riprove ti servono? Che cosa vuoi dimostrare e a chi?

Tu devi qualcosa solo a te stessa, liberati da questa storia e comincia a vivere. 

Che lui si scopi una diversa al giorno o che muoia domani... fottitene.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene.
> *Hai fatto bene perché l’hai fatto e quindi hai seguito il tuo sentire.
> *Normale non dormire. Succede anche dopo una lite al lavoro o per un parcheggio.
> Adesso come stai?
> ...


Io direi che seguire il sentire non è consigliabile per nessuno, uomo o donna che sia.
Usare la testa è decisamente meglio.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me hai fatto un passo indietro.
> 
> Il fatto che pensi a come possa averla presa lui, a quello che pensa, a lei se abbia capito o meno... sei proprio lontana dalla strada giusta.
> 
> ...


:up:
Il problema è che glielo diciamo da tempo.
Flower è palesemente ossessiva.


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi che seguire il sentire non è consigliabile per nessuno, uomo o donna che sia.
> Usare la testa è decisamente meglio.


Disse colui a cui piacerebbe essere travolto da un insolito destino...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Disse colui a cui piacerebbe essere travolto da un insolito destino...


Nei sogni, certo.
Maledetta razionalità.
Qui mi sa che sono rimasto l'unico...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi che seguire il sentire non è consigliabile per nessuno, uomo o donna che sia.
> Usare la testa è decisamente meglio.





danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Il problema è che glielo diciamo da tempo.
> Flower è palesemente ossessiva.


Quindi giudicarla le è utilissimo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Disse colui a cui piacerebbe essere travolto da un insolito destino...


Standing ovation :rotfl:


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi giudicarla le è utilissimo


Farle da specchio sì.
La prossima volta, se lei si comporterà ancora così, potrebbe anche rischiare una reazione violenta.
O una denuncia per stalking.
Se magari ci fermiamo qui...


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

avrei insistito di più sul fatto che ce l'ha piccolo e che scopa male. Da come hai descritto la scena ho l'impressione che hai fatto la scenata da donna abbandonata sull'altare....


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> avrei insistito di più sul fatto che ce l'ha piccolo e che scopa male. Da come hai descritto la scena ho l'impressione che hai fatto la scenata da donna abbandonata sull'altare....


Il rischio era che l'altra rispondesse "Non è vero!".


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nei sogni, certo.
> Maledetta razionalità.
> Qui mi sa che sono rimasto l'unico...


Due


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> avrei insistito di più sul fatto che ce l'ha piccolo e che scopa male. Da come hai descritto la scena ho l'impressione che hai fatto la scenata da donna abbandonata sull'altare....


:up::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non e' che devo "difendere il mio". Guarda, sono felicissimo, figurati. Non e' che trombare a destra e a manca come fai tu mi renderebbe piu' felice. E non e' perche' non posso, anzi ma non aggiunge niente alla mia persona. "la sfera individuale" = l'egoismo , l'edonismo portati all'ennesima potenza per spremere il piu' possibile dalle proprie possibilita' fottendonsene di tutto il resto lo reputi il tuo ideale di vita? Geniale! Stare comodi e' una trappola? Chiama le corna come poche cose al mondo?  Non e' che se tu hai a che fare con troie dalla mattina alla sera tutte le donne sono troie. Ti sfugge proprio l'equazione. Sei tu che sei in una bolla dove pensi di essere un figo, quello che ha capito tutto. Gli altri tutti sfigati coglioni e cornuti. E poi regolarmente , quando meno te lo aspetti arriva la bastonata. Mi piacerebbe vederti in quel momento come sarai figo, come sara' la tua "sfera personale". Come affronterai quel momento. Da figo sicuramente.


E tu chi cazzo ti credi di essere? Un genio, miliardario, playboy filantropo (cit.) :rotfl:
Guarda come ti parte la vena in testa e perdi completamente il senso del discorso. È inutile che ti incazzi cercando di ribaltare su di me quelli che secondo me sono modelli del cazzo che bene non fanno. Perché poi alla fine è di questo che parliamo. Io mica me ne sono andato da figo. Me ne sono andato da ragazzo (anche piuttosto grandicello) con quattro spicci in tasca più o meno come tutti. Però senza l'esperienza di farmi il culo quadrato per difendere la mia indipendenza economica dai miei genitori (e ti assicuro che a casa dei miei ci stavo davvero molto comodo da un punto di vista materiale), non sarei arrivato ad avere quello straccio di successo che ho avuto nella mia esistenza. Parte tutto da lì. Ci sono persone che cercano la ragazza giusta con cui condividere pantofole e lavatrice, e ci sono persone per cui la priorità e viversi la propria indipendenza da tutto e da tutti quelli che ti possono condizionare. Poi magari è ovvio che invecchiando e avendo figli riconsideri una serie di scelte. Però devo dire che se non avessi dato due spallate alla situazione che mi faceva stare con il culo al caldo non mi sarei messo alla prova neanche su un sacco di altri fronti. E comunque sì, fare le scelte che fanno tutti in termini di corna e come disegnarsi un minimo sulla fronte.
Poi sicuramente questo dipenderà dal fatto che frequento soltanto troioni da sbarco mentre tu ti adoperi in parrocchia, ma il risultato non cambia.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come dice il sommo Corona :
> “siamo tutti cornuti  “
> Comodi o meno
> C’e’ chi lo sa e chi no


Certo. Siamo anche tutti mammiferi. Basta sbragare a sufficienza la base di analisi :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il rischio era che l'altra rispondesse "Non è vero!".


un "cazzino" è una questione oggettiva, si potrebbe relativizzare se ci si trova in cina o al contrario in uganda, oppure se si è alle prime esperienze....ma non mi sembra questo il caso


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> un "cazzino" è una questione oggettiva, si potrebbe relativizzare se ci si trova in cina o al contrario in uganda, oppure se si è alle prime esperienze....ma non mi sembra questo il caso


Hahaha .. vero


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> un "cazzino" è una questione oggettiva, si potrebbe relativizzare se ci si trova in cina o al contrario in uganda, oppure se si è alle prime esperienze....ma non mi sembra questo il caso


Mi era sfuggita l'informazione.


----------



## flower7700 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quando capirai che è un essere che non merita un secondo delle tue attenzioni ?
> Ti dice che tu sei sparita ! E lui dov’era?
> È un pusillanime ...hai fatto bene a sfogarti ma ora basta!  Bloccalo! Subito! Mi ringrazierai ..fidati...
> esci dalla cacca in cui ti sei messa .... tuo figlio merita un modello diverso ..una mamma che non si faccia manipolare da uno che è feccia !!! Oggettivamente feccia!!!


Infatti, lui era con un'altra, ma non voleva dirmelo. Punto. Mi son tolta la soddisfazione di dirgli che è un gran bugiardo. Voleva farmi credere colpevole. Non ci è riuscito. 

L'ho bloccato adesso, e cancellato il numero.

Non è questione di modello o meno per mio figlio; questo l'ho fatto per ME stessa. Ovviamente chi non è nella situazione magari dice che ho fatto male, ci sta tutto, ma adesso mi sento meglio.





danny ha detto:


> Malissimo.
> Ti sei trasformata in una stalker.
> Stai diventando ossessiva.
> Anzi, già lo sei.
> Ti stai umiliando. Per cosa?


Era un'ossessione, ma se lui mi diceva subito che era finita, non diventava nessuna ossessione. 
Diventa ossessione, e magari una passa pure per pazza o stalker solo se subisce talmente tanto che prima o poi esplode. Comunque il vero stalking è telefonare, pedinare senza mai smettere. 
Non ritengo stalking dirgliene quattro a una persona incontrata in giro. 

Mi ritenevo più umiliata quando per mesi gli scrivevo e lui inventava scuse. Poi ho smesso di scrivere, ma lui a novembre è ritornato dunque..... non ero solo io a sbagliare, poteva cancellare il mio numero, bloccarmi, evitarmi, e non vedermi a novembre! E' stata quella per me la suprema presa per il culo. Ora ha capito che almeno non ero così scema come sembravo. 

Adesso è tutto finito, numero cancellato e bloccato, non ha social quindi nessun problema su FB. 

Dovessi rivederlo cambierei subito zona, al volo, senza più avvicinarmi nemmeno di 1 metro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Infatti, lui era con un'altra, ma non voleva dirmelo. Punto. Mi son tolta la soddisfazione di dirgli che è un gran bugiardo. Voleva farmi credere colpevole. Non ci è riuscito.
> 
> L'ho bloccato adesso, e cancellato il numero.
> 
> ...


Se vieni a Milano andiamo a brindare! :cincin:


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> L'ho bloccato adesso, e cancellato il numero.
> Dovessi rivederlo cambierei subito zona, al volo, senza più avvicinarmi nemmeno di 1 metro.


Era ora.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> I
> Adesso è tutto finito, numero cancellato e bloccato, non ha social quindi nessun problema su FB.
> 
> Dovessi rivederlo cambierei subito zona, al volo, senza più avvicinarmi nemmeno di 1 metro.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2019)

Male. Gli hai dimostrato che ci stai ancora male e che rosichi. 
E il fatto che ancora non lo blocchi lo dimostra
Sei ancora ferma lì
Uno come lui può solo gongolare in una situazione simile


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Male. Gli hai dimostrato che ci stai ancora male e che rosichi.
> E il fatto che ancora non lo blocchi lo dimostra
> Sei ancora ferma lì
> Uno come lui può solo gongolare in una situazione simile


ha detto che lo ha bloccato


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ha detto che lo ha bloccato


Letto male scusate
Resta che avrei evitato di dargli importanza


----------



## flower7700 (27 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Letto male scusate
> Resta che avrei evitato di dargli importanza


Sì l'ho bloccato ieri.
Sono due giorni che non riesco a dormire bene, continuo a vedermeli davanti agli occhi. 
Sono stata proprio scema a NON insistere subito a giugno, per avere spiegazioni logiche sul perché era sempre troppo preso per vedermi! Adesso mi do le randellate sui maroni da sola. :incazzato:Troppo buonismo non porta da nessuna parte, dovevo fargli sputare la verità......... almeno adesso lo avrei dimenticato invece di stare 10 mesi bloccata a pensarci.
Ora devo ricominciare da zero in più con l'autostima a terra perché mi vedo brutta, vecchia e senza speranze, e purtroppo la realtà è quella :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sì l'ho bloccato ieri.
> Sono due giorni che non riesco a dormire bene, continuo a vedermeli davanti agli occhi.
> Sono stata proprio scema a NON insistere subito a giugno, per avere spiegazioni logiche sul perché era sempre troppo preso per vedermi! Adesso *mi do le randellate sui maroni da sola*. :incazzato:*Troppo buonismo* non porta da nessuna parte, dovevo fargli sputare la verità......... almeno adesso lo avrei dimenticato invece di stare 10 mesi bloccata a pensarci.
> *Ora devo ricominciare da zero in più con l'autostima a terra perché mi vedo brutta, vecchia e senza speranze, e purtroppo la realtà è quella* :unhappy:



ti stai rotolando nell'autocommiserazione. 

Hai sbagliato cose?
Sì. 

Ne ha sbagliate lui altrettante? 
Sì.

Fra le due, quali puoi accomodare?
Le tue. 

Inizia da te. 
La questione dell'autostima riguarda il fatto che per sentirti bene hai bisogno di essere confermata dall'esterno.

Inizia a fare una analisi della situazione a partire da te. 

Le cose fatte "giuste" per te.
Quelle fatte "sbagliate" per te. 

E poi, un passo dopo, l'altro muovi il culo 

Più che altro, se non ti smuovi, rischi fortemente che il prossimo sia pure peggio di questo. (come mi pare fosse quello prima di questo)

La verità non la si fa sputare a nessuno.
E neanche questa volta lui l'ha sputata. Pensaci. 

Questa volta hai sputato tu la tua verità.

Ed è una cosa da cui, se non ricordo male, hai girato per mesi e mesi a largo con lui presa dalla paura delle conseguenze di essere quella che sei e di desiderare quel che desideri. 

Inizia da qui.  

Non sei stata buona, non hai rispettato te stessa.
E questo è l'altro punto. 

Gira lo specchio su di te. Stai usando lui come alibi.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti stai rotolando nell'autocommiserazione.
> 
> Hai sbagliato cose?
> Sì.
> ...


Zia Ipalgida tor president.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Zia* Ipalgida* tor president.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## flower7700 (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti stai rotolando nell'autocommiserazione.
> 
> Hai sbagliato cose?
> Sì.
> ...


Questo sembrava molto meglio del mio ex di anni fa.... invece era uguale se non peggio.
Ora devo muovere il culo e iniziare tutto da capo.
Forse mi cerco un personal coach che mi aiuta


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Questo sembrava molto meglio del mio ex di anni fa.... invece era uguale se non peggio.
> Ora devo muovere il culo e iniziare tutto da capo.
> Forse mi cerco un personal coach che mi aiuta


Se non cogli cosa ti porta a ripetere la dinamica, e sei tu che la ripeti nelle tue scelte, non sei sfortunata o cose del genere, la curva è quella. Come o peggio del precedente. 

E non è iniziare tutto da capo, se no che caspita si fanno a fare le esperienze?
Le esperienze, attraverso la rielaborazione, sarebbe auspicabile diventino patrimonio personale puntato al miglioramento, di sè. 

Se la tua sensazione è di cominciare tutto da capo, qualcosa non quadra nella posizione in cui sei. 
Pensaci. 

Forse, più che un personal coach, ti servirebbe capire cosa ti porta ripetere la dinamica per cui ti metti con persone che ricopri dei tuoi desideri, per finire a non esprimere i tuoi desideri e trovarti delusa e amareggiata. 

Sei tu. 

E lo dico in termini di responsabilità. Non di colpa. 
Assumiti la responsabilità di chi sei. 
Per poterlo fare hai bisogno di guardarti e conoscerti.  E da sola non lo puoi fare. 

E dico che non lo puoi fare, perchè se potessi da sola, l'avresti già fatto. 

quindi forse è il momento di chiedere aiuto e affrontare. 
Prima che il tempo sia definitivamente scaduto.


----------



## Dina74 (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti stai rotolando nell'autocommiserazione.
> 
> Hai sbagliato cose?
> Sì.
> ...


Quotooo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :nuke::nuke::nuke:
> 
> Il destino a volte ci aiuta ad aprire gli occhi! Vi racconto l'epilogo di questa vicenda!!
> 
> ...


Il vis à vis con i binocoli e seguente fuga è a dir poco comico. 
Spero tu possa tornare a dormire serenamente quanto prima


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sì l'ho bloccato ieri.
> Sono due giorni che non riesco a dormire bene, continuo a vedermeli davanti agli occhi.
> Sono stata proprio scema a NON insistere subito a giugno, per avere spiegazioni logiche sul perché era sempre troppo preso per vedermi! Adesso mi do le randellate sui maroni da sola. :incazzato:Troppo buonismo non porta da nessuna parte, dovevo fargli sputare la verità......... almeno adesso lo avrei dimenticato invece di stare 10 mesi bloccata a pensarci.
> Ora devo ricominciare da zero in più con l'autostima a terra perché mi vedo brutta, vecchia e senza speranze, e purtroppo la realtà è quella :unhappy:


Mi spiace che tu ti senta così , davvero..
Purtroppo però ci si sente in questo modo quando si e convinti per primi che sia così e se gli altri non ci dimostrano il contrario non la pensiamo diversamente....  lo so che è difficile ma quando capirai chi sei tu a prescindere da agli sfigati che incontri, sarà un sollievo per te .
Gente come Il tuo ex (tuo?)  si comporterebbe così anche con una modella giovane stragnocca e premio Nobel (se la modella fosse con lui insicura come lo sei stata tu )...
Non dargli anche questa soddisfazione ...


----------



## flower7700 (30 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il *vis à vis con i binocoli* e seguente fuga è a dir poco comico.
> Spero tu possa tornare a dormire serenamente quanto prima


In effetti è vero :rotfl:, pure la fuga con mia pedinata non è male, diciamo che una soddisfazione me la son tolta. 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Gente come Il tuo ex (tuo?)  si comporterebbe così anche con una modella giovane stragnocca e premio Nobel (se la modella *fosse con lui insicura come lo sei stata tu* )...
> Non dargli anche questa soddisfazione ...


Mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi ? Può essere un punto di vista interessante, in questo momento ho bisogno di confrontarmi.

In questo momento mi sto dando molte colpe, poi magari non sono tutte vere, sono mie proiezioni.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Marzo 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> In effetti è vero :rotfl:, pure la fuga con mia pedinata non è male, diciamo che una soddisfazione me la son tolta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli hai consentito di sentirsi superiore ..di poter fare di te ciò che voleva... 
Ti vietavi di porgli qualsiasi richiesta più che lecita .. 
e più innalzavi lui , più abbassavi te e la tua opinione di te stessa ...
Ma non ti devi dare colpe ..se fossi stata più sicura di te ..la storia non sarebbe durata più di una settimana ...uno così, senza le tue proiezioni che gli hanno attribuito più grandezza del dovuto ..lo avresti visto com’era : un cazzaro, sfigato, cesso e col pisello piccolo ...

Per cosa ti stai colpevolizzando ?


----------



## flower7700 (1 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Gli hai consentito di sentirsi superiore ..*di poter fare di te ciò che voleva*...
> Ti *vietavi di porgli qualsiasi richiesta* più che lecita ..
> e più innalzavi lui , più abbassavi te e la tua opinione di te stessa ...
> Ma non ti devi dare colpe ..se fossi stata più sicura di te ..*la storia non sarebbe durata più di una settimana* ...uno così, senza le tue proiezioni che gli hanno attribuito più grandezza del dovuto ..lo avresti visto com’era : un cazzaro, sfigato, *cesso e col pisello piccolo* ...
> ...


Mi hai fatto ridere con l'affermazione cesso e col pisello piccolo :rotfl:ma è vero, anzi verissimo. 

E' vero gli ho permesso di fare ciò che voleva, prendersi le sue soddisfazioni tanto io credevo a tutto, ero sempre lì per lui, quando voleva lui. Questo è come mi comportavo, ma io sapevo che molte erano bugie, ma le "scusavo" poiché lui era sposato e immaginavo non poteva sempre svicolarsi dalla moglie. Se non andava lei, lui sarebbe rimasto lì per sempre.  

Fossi stata più decisa avrei evitato proprio una relazione con uno sposato, o se proprio volevo tentare perché mi piaceva, soprattutto il fatto che fosse un fotografo, avrei potuto darmi un tempo, e poi un ultimatum, e mantenerlo. Invece no. Ho atteso passivamente lo svolgersi degli eventi ma lui aveva le idee chiare, io no. Fin che aveva la moglie a casa per lui fuori erano solo avventurette; quando si è trovato solo avrà capito che invece era meglio quando si stava peggio e si è dato da fare fuori con tutte quelle che incontrava; me lo immagino nei bar invece che coi clienti ad attaccare bottone con ogni "figa" (come la definiva lui) che incontrava. E io a casa ad aspettarlo. 
Ricordo bene un episodio, quando eravamo in auto e la moglie era appena uscita da casa, lui affermava che "fuori era pieno di figa, se uno vuole trovare un'amica la trova". Giuro, con me lì è uscito con questa frase. Come sempre son stata zitta, ma dentro avevo già il sentore che lui avrebbe fatto lo stronzo. :facepalm:
Ma soprattutto quando si è trovato single avrei dovuto avere le dovute pretese. Lì avrei dovuto chiedere presenza, ed essere considerata alla luce del sole. Invece mi sono fatta ancora abbindolare, nonostante capivo non fosse normale che lui preferiva stare nei bar invece che con me. Adesso capisco che quel coglione cercava figa nei bar. 

Avrei dovuto metterlo davanti al fatto che mi riempiva di bugie, pure insensate, ma non l'ho fatto, da uno così la verità non l'avrei mai avuta. 
Ho visto come mi ha trattata quando l'ho affrontato, dandomi tutte le colpe, quando era palese che il colpevole era lui. :serpe:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ridere con l'affermazione cesso e col pisello piccolo :rotfl:ma è vero, anzi verissimo.
> 
> E' vero gli ho permesso di fare ciò che voleva, prendersi le sue soddisfazioni tanto io credevo a tutto, ero sempre lì per lui, quando voleva lui. Questo è come mi comportavo, ma io sapevo che molte erano bugie, ma le "scusavo" poiché lui era sposato e immaginavo non poteva sempre svicolarsi dalla moglie. Se non andava lei, lui sarebbe rimasto lì per sempre.
> 
> ...


Le persone si incastrano.
Avrai delle amiche e vedrai che relazioni hanno. 
Su questo devi ragionare: cosa ti ha fatto incastrare con lui?
Non preoccuparti di cosa cercava lui, ma cosa hai trovato tu, per stare con uno che in tua presenza parla di figa disponibile.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ridere con l'affermazione cesso e col pisello piccolo :rotfl:ma è vero, anzi verissimo.
> 
> E' vero gli ho permesso di fare ciò che voleva, prendersi le sue soddisfazioni tanto io credevo a tutto, ero sempre lì per lui, quando voleva lui. Questo è come mi comportavo, ma io sapevo che molte erano bugie, ma le "scusavo" poiché lui era sposato e immaginavo non poteva sempre svicolarsi dalla moglie. Se non andava lei, lui sarebbe rimasto lì per sempre.
> 
> ...




Purtroppo la questione è che per molti accetti una volta e vuol dire per sempre. Te hai accettato di essere amante, e dopo amante sei stata classata a trombamica, per lui ti andava tutto talmente bene da potersi permettere di parlare come fosse solo. Si legherà a una che lo tratta di merda, non a una che sta zitta. 
Non hai margine di recupero. Le nonne lo dicevano a gran voce "non datela!!!". Dovevi ammazzarlo di calci nei coglioni quando voleva fare i giochini sadomaso, scusa la finezza portuale ma quanno ce vo ce vo.
A differenza di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] io penso che non vi siete incastrati per nulla, se ti incastri stai bene. Te hai tentato di diventare un pezzo di puzzle diverso da quel che sei, castrandoti con uno che vuole essere castrato.
Ci sono anche persone normali che non han bisogno di castrare ne essere castrati.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ridere con l'affermazione cesso e col pisello piccolo :rotfl:ma è vero, anzi verissimo.
> 
> E' vero gli ho permesso di fare ciò che voleva, prendersi le sue soddisfazioni tanto io credevo a tutto, ero sempre lì per lui, quando voleva lui. Questo è come mi comportavo, ma io sapevo che molte erano bugie, ma le "scusavo" poiché lui era sposato e immaginavo non poteva sempre svicolarsi dalla moglie. Se non andava lei, lui sarebbe rimasto lì per sempre.
> 
> ...


Ma sono discorsi inutili! 

Quanto tempo era che di fatto NON VOLEVI cadere giù dal pero? Eppure i fatti c'erano da tempo. Bon, basta. Ci sei comunque stata anche tu. Perché? Perché piuttosto che niente e' meglio  "piuttosto"?
Fossi in te mi domanderei questo, ora. Perché ti e' andato bene uno così? E c'è una buona notizia: che con questo tizio per fortuna non hai niente di che spartire. Ma lui è stato fin troppo inequivocabile, coi fatti. Non è che ha usato chissà quali fini "arti" manipolatorie.
Forse tu ti senti proprio  "mancante", in una parte di te. Non che ti possa mancare un uomo  (che è ragionevole). Ma che tu senza uomo ti senta per così dire  "monca". Di poco valore. E' da lì che devi ripartire secondo me. Quando capisci che la tua autostima non dipende da un altro, diventa che se esiste un altro che ti fa stare bene occhei. Se non esiste va bene uguale. Ma - ripeto - la tua enorme fortuna e' che con questo qui come con ogni eventuale altro a venire se non stai bene basta un  "tanti saluti". E a non più arrivederci. C'è pure il lato positivo eh.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ridere con l'affermazione cesso e col pisello piccolo :rotfl:ma è vero, anzi verissimo.
> 
> E' vero gli ho permesso di fare ciò che voleva, prendersi le sue soddisfazioni tanto io credevo a tutto, ero sempre lì per lui, quando voleva lui. Questo è come mi comportavo, ma io sapevo che molte erano bugie, ma le "scusavo" poiché lui era sposato e immaginavo non poteva sempre svicolarsi dalla moglie. Se non andava lei, lui sarebbe rimasto lì per sempre.
> 
> ...


Ciao, scusa la mia ignoranza in materia; ma dove gira tutta questa “ figa “ disponibile nei bar ?
In Svizzera ? Ma anche in Italia ? Io che sono lavoro e casa non m’immagino tutte queste donne nei bar disponibili, salvo che sono di mentalità eccessivamente aperta  oppure sono lì per lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa la mia ignoranza in materia; ma dove gira tutta questa “ figa “ disponibile nei bar ?
> In Svizzera ? Ma anche in Italia ? Io che sono lavoro e casa non m’immagino tutte queste donne nei bar disponibili, salvo che sono di mentalità eccessivamente aperta  oppure sono lì per lavoro.


Neanch’io.
Però non conosciamo tutti i bar.
In una pizzeria in cui sono stata per caso con figlia e amici suoi avevo visto nella parte pub donne e uomini chiaramente in fase di acchiappo.
Posso dare l’indirizzo in privato :carneval:


----------



## Lara3 (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch’io.
> Però non conosciamo tutti i bar.
> In una pizzeria in cui sono stata per caso con figlia e amici suoi avevo visto nella parte pub donne e uomini chiaramente in fase di acchiappo.
> Posso dare l’indirizzo in privato :carneval:


No, grazie


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa la mia ignoranza in materia; ma dove gira tutta questa “ figa “ disponibile nei bar ?
> In Svizzera ? Ma anche in Italia ? Io che sono lavoro e casa non m’immagino tutte queste donne nei bar disponibili, salvo che sono di mentalità eccessivamente aperta  oppure sono lì per lavoro.


Ma sarà stato un modo per dire che ne poteva avere in abbondanza. Era comunque chiaro, nel definire di cosa andasse in cerca. Per quello che dico che tutte ste manipolazioni atte a far credere chissà che non le vedo.

Anche le telefonate di ore fatte all'inizio.... Evidentemente non stava bene con la moglie  (al di là di torti o ragioni) e aveva trovato quella che lo faceva  "evadere" quando lui voleva.
Mica è facile trovare sempre una disponibile a stare ore al telefono a rinfrancare il tuo ego.

Resta che a Flower e' stato bene persino "immaginarsi" lei a casa ad aspettarlo.

E' su questa roba che lavorerei. Lui lo lascerei perdere proprio.


----------



## flower7700 (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo devi ragionare: cosa ti ha fatto incastrare con lui?
> Non preoccuparti di cosa cercava lui, ma cosa hai trovato tu, per stare con uno che in tua presenza parla di figa disponibile.


L'incastro è stata la mia speranza che lui fosse la persona giusta. Poi io ho sempre atteso che i fatti diventassero più concreti invece di scappare fuori prima. Una volta in una situazione è più facile restarci e "aspettare" che scappare, con la paura di "perdere l'uomo giusto". 
Il discorso della figa disponibile è stato fatto pochi mesi prima della sua dipartita, ma lì c'erano segnali davvero contrastanti che non li capivo, e quando lui è sparito ho iniziato a togliermi la nebbia dal cervello pian piano. Tornassi indietro a quel momento, due ceffoni e me ne andavo... a saperlo!!




Marjanna ha detto:


> Purtroppo la questione è che per molti accetti una volta e vuol dire per sempre. Te hai accettato di essere amante, e dopo amante sei stata classata a trombamica, per lui ti andava tutto talmente bene da potersi *permettere di parlare come fosse solo.* *Si legherà a una che lo tratta di merda, non a una che sta zitta*.
> Non hai margine di recupero. Le nonne lo dicevano a gran voce "non datela!!!". Dovevi ammazzarlo di calci nei coglioni quando voleva fare i giochini sadomaso, scusa la finezza portuale ma quanno ce vo ce vo.
> A differenza di @_Brunetta_ io penso che non vi siete incastrati per nulla, se ti incastri stai bene. Te hai tentato di diventare un pezzo di puzzle diverso da quel che sei, castrandoti con uno che vuole essere castrato.
> Ci sono anche *persone normali che non han bisogno di castrare ne essere castrati*.


Probabilmente quando la moglie è scappata a lui è caduto il mondo addosso e quindi ha tolto la maschera che usava anche con me, per tenermi legata a lui. 
Lui pensava di restare sposato per sempre, e avere le amanti che voleva, ed era sicuramente abile a raccontare a tutte le stesse cose, di trattarle come regine per farle restare. 
Rimasto solo ha capito che la vita è dura, ora capisco che lui avrà cercato come un pazzo donne dappertutto, allo scopo di assicurarsi un'altra moglie: libera da legami, senza figli, devota a lui fino alla morte. 

Non credo si legherà mai a una donna che lo tratta male, lui vuole comandare (sue testuali parole) dunque una donna che non lo venera per lui non va bene, lo so perché lui mi aveva sempre detto che sua moglie lo trattava male, lo controllava e lui non voleva una donna così, facendo intendere che la voleva sottomessa insomma. Un uomo così col senso del comando vuole avere tutti sotto controllo e una donna che lo tratta male ha vita breve. Poi se lui vuole "far finta a letto" di essere sculacciato è un'altra storia. 

Le persone normali le vedo attorno a me, con le loro famiglie e compagne, ma di single normali chissà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, forse sono io che non riesco a trovarli. 





Foglia ha detto:


> Quanto tempo era che di fatto NON VOLEVI cadere giù dal pero? Eppure i fatti c'erano da tempo. Bon, basta. Ci sei comunque stata anche tu. Perché? Perché piuttosto che niente e' meglio "piuttosto"?
> Fossi in te mi domanderei questo, ora. Perché ti e' andato bene uno così? E c'è una buona notizia: che con questo tizio per fortuna non hai niente di che spartire. Ma lui è stato fin troppo inequivocabile, coi fatti. Non è che ha usato chissà quali fini "arti" manipolatorie.


Le sue arti manipolatorie le ha messe in atto per due anni, fintanto che era sposato. 
Io ero fragile e predisposta a crederci, piuttosto che restare sola preferivo "aspettarlo". 
Non sarebbe bastato un semplice messaggio ogni tanto per farmi cadere, era un continuo e così per mesi fin che sono arrivati 2 anni. La maschera è caduta quando lui si è trovato da solo, ma con me ha continuato la finzione fin che ha poi trovato un’altra, sparendo.   




Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa la mia ignoranza in materia; ma dove gira tutta questa “ figa “ disponibile nei bar ?
> In Svizzera ? Ma anche in Italia ? Io che sono lavoro e casa non m’immagino tutte queste donne nei bar disponibili, salvo che sono di mentalità eccessivamente aperta  oppure sono lì per lavoro.


Non lo so difatti, a meno che si riferiva ai night, ma li deve pagare. Lui ha comunque molti contatti con persone dunque una maniera l’ha trovata per conoscere, figurati uno sempre fuori basta che va in un bar ed approccia tutte, prima o poi qualcuna che ci sta la trova, specialmente se lui le manipola come faceva con me! Le lusinga, le fa sentire speciali, chiede il numero, le bombarda di messaggi e richieste di vedersi…. Certo quella che casca la trova e anche velocemente. Facendo due conti lui in 3 mesi già aveva trovato! Appena la moglie è andata via da casa, calcola che era dicembre 2017 e lui a marzo con me già iniziava a comportarsi stranamente ma io non recepivo, ci credevo ancora. Ovvio che già aveva qualcuna disponibile, io non servivo più. Ma dirlo chiaramente no, dunque è sparito poi a fine maggio.



Foglia ha detto:


> *Anche le telefonate di ore fatte all'inizio.... Evidentemente non stava bene con la moglie (al di là di torti o ragioni) e aveva trovato quella che lo faceva "evadere" quando lui voleva.
> Mica è facile trovare sempre una disponibile a stare ore al telefono a rinfrancare il tuo ego.*
> 
> Resta che a Flower e' stato bene persino "immaginarsi" lei a casa ad aspettarlo.
> ...




Certo devo lavorare su di me.  Basta credere a idioti che manipolano, stop. 

Ma immaginati una donna sola e un uomo che ti tiene per ore, TUTTI I GIORNI, su WA, che vuole sempre vederti, che sei la perfezione, come te nessuna mai, neppure la moglie, gli basta vedermi che non capisce più niente.... ecc. Dirla così sembra che fossi io la scema di turno, ma viverla, è diverso, ti manda il cervello in pappa specie se è protratta per molti mesi. E' stato abile per 2 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque hai spiegato l’incastro.
Mica a tutte piace la stessa cosa.
Tu volevi sentirti speciale.
Non è una cosa solo tua.
Ognuno di noi è speciale in quanto unica. Ma è molto difficile che gli altri colgano il nostro modo di essere speciali. Se avviene troppo facilmente è sospetto, soprattutto se la nostra particolarità non è definita.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> L'incastro è stata la mia speranza che lui fosse la persona giusta. Poi io ho sempre atteso che i fatti diventassero più concreti invece di scappare fuori prima. Una volta in una situazione è più facile restarci e "aspettare" che scappare, con la paura di "perdere l'uomo giusto".
> Il discorso della figa disponibile è stato fatto pochi mesi prima della sua dipartita, ma lì c'erano segnali davvero contrastanti che non li capivo, e quando lui è sparito ho iniziato a togliermi la nebbia dal cervello pian piano. Tornassi indietro a quel momento, due ceffoni e me ne andavo... a saperlo!!
> 
> 
> ...



Dimmi Flower, cosa ti faceva sentire speciale ? Il tempo lungo che passava con te su WHATSAPP ?
O si ritagliava anche molti spazi per voi durante la settimana ?
Lo chiedo per curiosità e ... prevenzione. Sembra che per noi ( attenta dico noi ) donne significhi molto se lui è presente virtualmente e ci convinciamo che è...  amore.
C’è stata anche una presenza reale assidua oltre a quella virtuale ?
Dei gesti che ti hanno convinta che a te ci tiene molto ?


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> L'incastro è stata la mia speranza che lui fosse la persona giusta. Poi io ho sempre atteso che i fatti diventassero più concreti invece di scappare fuori prima. Una volta in una situazione è più facile restarci e "aspettare" che scappare, con la paura di "perdere l'uomo giusto".
> Il discorso della figa disponibile è stato fatto pochi mesi prima della sua dipartita, ma lì c'erano segnali davvero contrastanti che non li capivo, e quando lui è sparito ho iniziato a togliermi la nebbia dal cervello pian piano. Tornassi indietro a quel momento, due ceffoni e me ne andavo... a saperlo!!
> 
> 
> ...




Io non discuto quello che ti e' arrivato, per come ti e' arrivato.
Ma non credo che fosse un manipolatore all'opera. Uno di quelli che prima  "abbozzola" la vittima nella ragnatela, e poi ne fa quello che vuole.
Tu ci vedevi uno che voleva passare tantissimo tempo con te.
Nei fatti era uno che aveva moltissima voglia di non pensare a casa sua.


----------



## flower7700 (2 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi Flower, cosa ti faceva sentire speciale ? Il tempo lungo che passava con te su WHATSAPP ?
> O si ritagliava anche molti spazi per voi durante la settimana ?
> *Lo chiedo per curiosità e ... prevenzione*. Sembra che per noi ( attenta dico noi ) donne significhi molto se lui è presente virtualmente e ci convinciamo che è...  amore.
> C’è stata anche una presenza reale assidua oltre a quella virtuale ?
> Dei gesti che ti hanno convinta che a te ci tiene molto ?


Lui su whatsapp passava tutta la sera con me, ogni giorno, da quando ci siamo conosciuti. E ha continuato così con questo ritmo fino alla sua scomparsa! Proprio questa "presenza" mi rassicurava che "lui c'era". Ovviamente ci si scriveva anche di giorno, diverse volte tra mattina e pomeriggio; questo mi faceva sentire considerata, cercata e anche amata. Non era però solo quello altrimenti sarebbe stata una storia virtuale.  
Lui nonostante fosse sposato si comportava come se fosse libero. Io ho un figlio dunque non avevo tutti i WE liberi, ma quando ero libera lui era sempre presente, tranne rari casi, e questo per 2 anni. Poi ci si vedeva anche dopo il lavoro, anche solo per 1 oretta per qualche foto, questo accadeva spesso anche in settimana. Non abbiamo mai passato più di 3-4 giorni senza vederci fisicamente, tra settimana e WE.  
Lui me lo diceva e scriveva che mi amava, ci teneva, non voleva perdermi, ecc. di aver pazienza che prima o poi avrebbe “cambiato vita”, dovevo solo aspettare, nel frattempo lui c’era, in questo modo, sia di persona che virtuale. 
Come potevo sapere che in fondo non voleva nulla di serio? L’ho capito solo dopo, solo adesso.
Non ho mai avuto storie con uomini sposati dunque non potevo avere un paragone. Potevo evitarla dall’inizio ma non ci sono riuscita, proprio per quel modo di fare che era riuscito a catturarmi. Vedi anche la risposta che ho dato sotto a Foglia.



Foglia ha detto:


> Io non discuto quello che ti e' arrivato, per come ti e' arrivato.
> Ma *non credo che fosse un manipolatore all'opera. Uno di quelli che prima "abbozzola" la vittima nella ragnatela, e poi ne fa quello che vuole.*
> Tu ci vedevi uno che voleva passare tantissimo tempo con te.
> Nei fatti era uno che aveva moltissima voglia di non pensare a casa sua.


Ti assicuro che invece mi ha manipolata per bene fin dall'inizio, tenendomi là in attesa che lui si liberasse, perché voleva stare con me... salvo poi appena libero facendomi tutto alle spalle ha cercato e trovato un'altra. 

Io pensavo volesse solo aver tempo da passare con amici (come è lecito) aver tempo da metabolizzare 25 anni di matrimonio senza dover subito convivere con qualcuna, ma lui mi assicurava che voleva me, lo faceva con messaggi, parole, presenza. Ci ho creduto, cosa potevo fare? Seguirlo in incognito nei bar per vedere cosa faceva? Mi fidavo.
Se non è manipolazione questa. E' difficile spiegare esattamente ciò che è capitato in 3 anni. 

Se era il solito piacione che mi faceva qualche commento osceno sul mio culo, di sicuro non gli avrei mai dato nessuna corda; invece è riuscito a capire di cosa avevo bisogno e si è insinuato proprio a darmi ciò che mi mancava. 
Ha questa abilità e lo fa con tutti, l'ho visto in azione anche col suo amico fotografo. Non è bello, ha il pisello piccolo eppure coi quei modi riuscirebbe ad incantare chiunque, a farsi credere, a rendersi indispensabile. Lui è quello sempre presente, che aiuta tutti, che basta chiamarlo e arriva, che ti guarda con degli occhietti che neppure un cerbiatto, che ti fa sentire al SICURO, che lui non ti farà mai del male. Ecco. Uno così. Che all'improvviso ti gira le spalle e scompare. :sonar:


----------



## Lara3 (2 Aprile 2019)

N





flower7700 ha detto:


> Lui su whatsapp passava tutta la sera con me, ogni giorno, da quando ci siamo conosciuti. E ha continuato così con questo ritmo fino alla sua scomparsa! Proprio questa "presenza" mi rassicurava che "lui c'era". Ovviamente ci si scriveva anche di giorno, diverse volte tra mattina e pomeriggio; questo mi faceva sentire considerata, cercata e anche amata. Non era però solo quello altrimenti sarebbe stata una storia virtuale.
> Lui nonostante fosse sposato si comportava come se fosse libero. Io ho un figlio dunque non avevo tutti i WE liberi, ma quando ero libera lui era sempre presente, tranne rari casi, e questo per 2 anni. Poi ci si vedeva anche dopo il lavoro, anche solo per 1 oretta per qualche foto, questo accadeva spesso anche in settimana. Non abbiamo mai passato più di 3-4 giorni senza vederci fisicamente, tra settimana e WE.
> Lui me lo diceva e scriveva che mi amava, ci teneva, non voleva perdermi, ecc. di aver pazienza che prima o poi avrebbe “cambiato vita”, dovevo solo aspettare, nel frattempo lui c’era, in questo modo, sia di persona che virtuale.
> Come potevo sapere che in fondo non voleva nulla di serio? L’ho capito solo dopo, solo adesso.
> ...


Mamma mia ....abile 
Nei week-end che eri sola lui stava con te ?
Passava delle notti con te ? Siete stati via insieme qualche giorno ?
Uscivate qualche volta a cena ?
Per capire se si nascondeva per non essere visto con te. Fare delle foto insieme per qualcuno che vi incontra non da sospetti, ma una cena al ristorante è più compromettente.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lui su whatsapp passava tutta la sera con me, ogni giorno, da quando ci siamo conosciuti. E ha continuato così con questo ritmo fino alla sua scomparsa! Proprio questa "presenza" mi rassicurava che "lui c'era". Ovviamente ci si scriveva anche di giorno, diverse volte tra mattina e pomeriggio; questo mi faceva sentire considerata, cercata e anche amata. Non era però solo quello altrimenti sarebbe stata una storia virtuale.
> Lui nonostante fosse sposato si comportava come se fosse libero. Io ho un figlio dunque non avevo tutti i WE liberi, ma quando ero libera lui era sempre presente, tranne rari casi, e questo per 2 anni. Poi ci si vedeva anche dopo il lavoro, anche solo per 1 oretta per qualche foto, questo accadeva spesso anche in settimana. Non abbiamo mai passato più di 3-4 giorni senza vederci fisicamente, tra settimana e WE.
> Lui me lo diceva e scriveva che mi amava, ci teneva, non voleva perdermi, ecc. di aver pazienza che prima o poi avrebbe “cambiato vita”, dovevo solo aspettare, nel frattempo lui c’era, in questo modo, sia di persona che virtuale.
> Come potevo sapere che in fondo non voleva nulla di serio? L’ho capito solo dopo, solo adesso.
> ...


So bene che per distaccarsi è necessario mostrizzare, però non è perché è finita lui non deve aver mai provato niente.
Poi sono cambiate le cose concretamente, con il rischio che tu ti aspettassi un salto di qualità, e dentro di lui.
Ma non sarà il genio del male.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> N
> Mamma mia ....abile
> Nei week-end che eri sola lui stava con te ?
> Passava delle notti con te ? Siete stati via insieme qualche giorno ?
> ...


E' tutto molto relativo, se visto in post.
In post racconti una macchina smontata con i "pezzi difettosi" cerchiati in rosso, a cui hai fatto l'autopsia. E più che altro racconti l'autopsia. A fronte di ciò è naturale dire "cavolo ma come credevi che la macchina potesse partire?".


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So bene che per distaccarsi è necessario mostrizzare, però non è perché è finita lui non deve aver mai provato niente.
> Poi sono cambiate le cose concretamente, con il rischio che tu ti aspettassi un salto di qualità, e dentro di lui.
> Ma non sarà il genio del male.


Lui ha tirato l'acqua al suo mulino, ma neanche poi tanto con chissà quali intenti occulti.
Finché era a casa passava il tempo con lei che gli dava tutto lo spazio che lui voleva. Finita quella che per lui era una routine da cui staccare il più possibile, le prospettive sono cambiate. Perché non era lui che voleva dedicarle tempo. Lui era semplicemente colui il quale il tempo suo lo ha preso. Ma era sposato, e dalla moglie non schiodava. Non gli piacevano i bambini, e non ne ha mai fatto mistero. Non mi sembra quello che il triste destino ha voluto separar dall'amore e dal desiderio.
Questo mi sembra.


----------



## flower7700 (2 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> N
> Mamma mia ....abile
> Nei week-end che eri sola lui stava con te ?
> Passava delle notti con te ? Siete stati via insieme qualche giorno ?
> ...


Sai ora penso.... più che abile era un vero menefreghista della moglie. Stava sempre con me quando avevo i WE liberi, non ne ho mai passato uno da sola che io ricordi. 
Notti mai ovviamente, neppure quando è stato libero... quello l'ho trovato strano ma in fondo... pensavo ci volesse solo un po' di tempo. 
Neppure a cena mai usciti ma quello era colpa mia (lui mi invitava). Io sono celiaca e non volevo andarci al ristorante per problemi miei, preferivo stare in casa. 





Brunetta ha detto:


> So bene che per distaccarsi è necessario mostrizzare, però non è perché è finita lui non *deve aver mai provato niente*.
> Poi sono cambiate le cose concretamente, con il rischio che tu ti aspettassi un salto di qualità, e dentro di lui.
> Ma non sarà il genio del male.


Non lo so cosa ha provato DAVVERO. Uno che ha AMATO come può sparire dalla vita di un'altra come ha fatto lui? Senza nemmeno il bisogno di dirmi NULLA? Nessun rimorso, nessuna colpa, neppure un "mi dispiace?". Che sentimento poteva aver provato davvero? Non sarà un mostro ma ci è andato molto vicino.




Foglia ha detto:


> Lui ha tirato l'acqua al suo mulino, ma neanche poi tanto con chissà quali intenti occulti.
> Finché era a casa passava il tempo con lei che gli dava tutto lo spazio che lui voleva. Finita quella che per lui era una routine da cui staccare il più possibile, le prospettive sono cambiate. Perché non era lui che voleva dedicarle tempo. Lui era semplicemente colui il quale il tempo suo lo ha preso. Ma era sposato, e dalla moglie non schiodava. Non gli piacevano i bambini, e non ne ha mai fatto mistero. *Non mi sembra quello che il triste destino ha voluto separar dall'amore e dal desiderio.*
> Questo mi sembra.


Lui forse sapeva bene che non ero io che cercava per SEMPRE, ma non lo ha mai detto. Ha semplicemente "fatto" e via. Ha pensato a sè stesso. Punto, a me mai. Io la vedo così. Almeno un "mi spiace" poteva dirmelo prima di sparire.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sai ora penso.... più che abile era un vero menefreghista della moglie. Stava sempre con me quando avevo i WE liberi, non ne ho mai passato uno da sola che io ricordi.
> Notti mai ovviamente, neppure quando è stato libero... quello l'ho trovato strano ma in fondo... pensavo ci volesse solo un po' di tempo.
> Neppure a cena mai usciti ma quello era colpa mia (lui mi invitava). Io sono celiaca e non volevo andarci al ristorante per problemi miei, preferivo stare in casa.
> 
> ...



Ohi. Scusa se faccio un po' il grillo parlante.
Ma in mezzo a tutta questa roba c'eri TU.
Smettila di parlare di quello che ha fatto lui.
Tu con lui non avevi in comune neanche l'unghia del dito mignolo. Gli hai proiettato addosso il tuo universo, che peraltro mi pare fatto di cose belle  "grandi". Che ti piaccia o meno, te le sei viste riflesse in uno specchio che manco per il cacchio le poteva minimamente riflettere.
Fatti.
Sta tutta qui, la tua responsabilità.
Ci sta che abbia approfittato: non ne dubito.
Ma tu hai visto in lui una parte importante del tuo mondo. Ripeto: ti sei persino vista a casa ad aspettarlo. Uno sposato  (parlo dell' "idillio" dell'inizio....  ). E' a questo che ti e' utile pensare.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa ha provato DAVVERO. Uno che ha AMATO come può sparire dalla vita di un'altra come ha fatto lui? Senza nemmeno il bisogno di dirmi NULLA? Nessun rimorso, nessuna colpa, neppure un "mi dispiace?". Che sentimento poteva aver provato davvero? Non sarà un mostro ma ci è andato molto vicino.


Non è amore è possesso. Io l'ho visto quando mi sono tirata via, non era contemplato io potessi avanzare decisioni.
Infatti per lui l'unica cosa che poteva motivare un gesto simile è che "diventassi di possesso di un altro".
Tu ne hai visto un margine quando parlandogli hai notato che si stava arrabbiando.
Stai attenta a quella rabbia. Io mai avrei immaginato potesse spingersi dove si è spinto. E ancora ho paura di qualche gesto di "vendetta". Non lo dico per scherzo, sono seria.
Tu non immagini fin dove può arrivare uno che ti registra come oggetto.




flower7700 ha detto:


> Lui forse sapeva bene che non ero io che cercava per SEMPRE, ma non lo ha mai detto. Ha semplicemente "fatto" e via. Ha pensato a sè stesso. Punto, a me mai. Io la vedo così. Almeno un "mi spiace" poteva dirmelo prima di sparire.


Non è amore. Chi ti ama vuole il tuo bene. E lì si almeno uno scusa ci stava.
Lui ha messo il suo bene, nell'uso di te, oltre tutto il resto. Poteva tenerti nella sua vita, parlarti, ridimensionare il rapporto. Dirti che chiuso il progetto non avere alcuna voglia di impegnarsi in uno nuovo (non ne aveva alcuna intenzione anche prima, ma non ci ha mai pensato e riflettuto, ha pensato solo a quello che mancava a lui da sposato) e magari potevate vedervi ogni tanto da amici nei capanni delle foto. Ma come hai visto non è stata la sua scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui ha tirato l'acqua al suo mulino, ma neanche poi tanto con chissà quali intenti occulti.
> Finché era a casa passava il tempo con lei che gli dava tutto lo spazio che lui voleva. Finita quella che per lui era una routine da cui staccare il più possibile, le prospettive sono cambiate. Perché non era lui che voleva dedicarle tempo. Lui era semplicemente colui il quale il tempo suo lo ha preso. Ma era sposato, e dalla moglie non schiodava. Non gli piacevano i bambini, e non ne ha mai fatto mistero. Non mi sembra quello che il triste destino ha voluto separar dall'amore e dal desiderio.
> Questo mi sembra.


Non ho detto di triste destino.
Ho detto che non è un bieco stratega con l’obiettivo di rovinare la vita a lei.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Amore... boom che parola fuori posto.
Non l’avevo considerata


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa ha provato DAVVERO. Uno che ha AMATO come può sparire dalla vita di un'altra come ha fatto lui? Senza nemmeno il bisogno di dirmi NULLA? .


Quando non c'è più nulla da dirsi, i casi son due

O fai discorsi a biscaro, o ti levi dai coglioni

Lascio a te l'ardua scelta su quale soggetto preferire


----------



## flower7700 (2 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ohi. Scusa se faccio un po' il grillo parlante.
> *Ma in mezzo a tutta questa roba c'eri TU.
> Smettila di parlare di quello che ha fatto lui.*
> 
> Ma tu hai visto in lui una parte importante del tuo mondo. *Ripeto: ti sei persino vista a casa ad aspettarlo. Uno sposato  (parlo dell' "idillio" dell'inizio*....  ). E' a questo che ti e' utile pensare.


Certo è vero, c'ero io. Io non ho fatto nulla, ho aspettato e preso quello che lui era disposto a darmi. 
La mia responsabilità è di non avere mai chiesto un segno tangibile che lui mi volesse nella sua vita in futuro. Mi facevo bastare i suoi segni virtuali. Sicuramente ho bassa autostima e dunque rifuggo un po' le relazioni, restando nella mia zona di confort, ecco lui ci è entrato a forza, e io l'ho accolto. 

Io mi vedevo a casa ad aspettarlo NON quando era sposato, ma quando lui è stato libero.... lui andava nei bar il sabato e io ero a casa, da sola. Ammetto che io non sono tipa da bar, preferisco la tranquillità la sera, stavo volentieri in casa, l'idea di stare al bar tutta la sera a farmi una testa così con musica a tutto spiano anche no. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è amore è possesso. Io l'ho visto quando mi sono tirata via, non era contemplato io potessi avanzare decisioni.
> Infatti per lui l'unica cosa che poteva motivare un gesto simile è che "diventassi di possesso di un altro".
> Tu ne hai visto un margine quando parlandogli *hai notato che si stava arrabbiando*.
> *Stai attenta a quella rabbia. Io mai avrei immaginato potesse spingersi dove si è spinto. E ancora ho paura di qualche gesto di "vendetta". Non lo dico per scherzo, sono seria.*
> ...


Vero, probabilmente mi vedeva come un suo oggettino col quale giocare. Forse non arriverebbe mai a qualche gesto estremo, come si vede nella serie amore criminale, ma lui di fondo è un tipo collerico. Lo so per certo. Mi ha sempre parlato di quando da giovane scazzottava nei bar, lui non ha frequentato l'università era un manovale che ha finito a malapena le scuole, e parlava male di tutti quelli che conosce, specie se sono istruiti. Quando parlava della moglie (raramente) e raccontava qualche "aneddoto" di quando lui si incazzava e voleva lanciare il PC dalla finestra... o di quando la moglie voleva figli a tutti i costi e lui le ha risposto "di trovare un'idiota che la mettesse incinta". Al pensiero di essere al posto della moglie rabbrividivo e mi chiedevo com'era possibile che lui la trattasse così. Inoltre l'ho visto in azione con 3 giovani che hanno osato contraddirlo nel bosco, a momenti li menava. Quindi sì è di base un tipo violento. Con me non è mai stato violento, forse per quello l'ho idealizzato pensando che a me non avrebbe mai potuto fare del male..... però domenica scorsa si stava alterando e lì ho pensato di girare subito i tacchi.  




Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che non è un bieco stratega con l’obiettivo di rovinare la vita a lei.


A me non pensava, pensava a LUI. Non l'avrà fatto con cattiveria ma solamente con egoismo puro e semplice.


----------



## flower7700 (2 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando non c'è più nulla da dirsi, i casi son due
> 
> O fai discorsi a biscaro, o ti levi dai coglioni
> 
> Lascio a te l'ardua scelta su quale soggetto preferire


Ora ti chiedo.... sinceramente.... tu avresti fatto come lui ? 
Sapendo che lei è innamorata, tu sparisci senza dire che è finita? Senza neppure chiedere una falsa pausa di riflessione? Saresti capace se avessi provato amore ? 
Mi interessa un parere maschile


----------



## Rosarose (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ora ti chiedo.... sinceramente.... tu avresti fatto come lui ?
> Sapendo che lei è innamorata, tu sparisci senza dire che è finita? Senza neppure chiedere una falsa pausa di riflessione? Saresti capace se avessi provato amore ?
> Mi interessa un parere maschile


Flower ma davvero ti sei innamorata di un tipo così??!
Sei sicura che semplicemente siddisfacesse un tuo bisogno e in un momento di difficolta ti si è creata una dipendenza affettiva?
Perché francamente mi sembra impossibile innamorarsi di una persona che ti trattava come tu dici, e con il carattere che descrivi...
Comunque gli uomini non sono particolarmente sensibili, e quelli non innamorati poi, men che meno, quello che descrivi però si chiama Stronzo!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Però non è che lui si è fatto passare per San Francesco.
Ti ha dato elementi per farti capire chi era.
In pochi post hai descritto un uomo ignorante, irascibile, senza rispetto per la moglie, volgare e crudele nel rispondere a una legittima richiesta di figli (anche se non capisco perché) ha raccontato di episodi di violenza e ne hai visto le potenzialità. 
Sessualmente ne hai conosciuto limiti e perversione.
E da uno così ti aspettavi l’amore?
Oh dico l’amore!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ora ti chiedo.... sinceramente.... tu avresti fatto come lui ?
> Sapendo che lei è innamorata, tu sparisci senza dire che è finita? Senza neppure chiedere una falsa pausa di riflessione? Saresti capace se avessi provato amore ?
> Mi interessa un parere maschile


Chi io?

Io ho detto di tutto e ascoltato di tutto

Che poi son più o meno le solite cose di circostanza, sono molto stanco è un periodaccio, ho bisogno di riflettere.. ho rimorsi fortissimi in casa

Se solite stronzatine insomma.

Ultimamente io sono migliorato

Perché la verità dura  è che se io desidero restare e tu desideri andare, non ci sono parole buone per me

 E non ce ne sono buone per te, oggi

E a stare zitto fa bene. Perché ogni parola sarebbe sbagliata, temo

Poi.. se vogliamo andare sulla educazione, la circostanza, il cerimoniale, allora va bene tutto

La forte crisi interiore e il momento di star soli con sé stessi direi che va benissimo, magari ti ci casca pure una lacrimuccia al pensiero dei suoi tormenti

Buttata via (detto tra noi) (la lacrimuccia)


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Vero, probabilmente mi vedeva come un suo oggettino col quale giocare. Forse non arriverebbe mai a qualche gesto estremo, come si vede nella serie amore criminale, ma lui di fondo è un tipo collerico. Lo so per certo. Mi ha sempre parlato di quando da giovane scazzottava nei bar, lui non ha frequentato l'università era un manovale che ha finito a malapena le scuole, e parlava male di tutti quelli che conosce, specie se sono istruiti. Quando parlava della moglie (raramente) e raccontava qualche "aneddoto" di quando lui si incazzava e voleva lanciare il PC dalla finestra... o di quando la moglie voleva figli a tutti i costi e lui le ha risposto "di trovare un'idiota che la mettesse incinta". Al pensiero di essere al posto della moglie rabbrividivo e mi chiedevo com'era possibile che lui la trattasse così. Inoltre l'ho visto in azione con 3 giovani che hanno osato contraddirlo nel bosco, a momenti li menava. Quindi sì è di base un tipo violento. Con me non è mai stato violento, forse per quello l'ho idealizzato pensando che a me non avrebbe mai potuto fare del male..... però domenica scorsa si stava alterando e lì ho pensato di girare subito i tacchi.


Non lo è mai stato perchè hai fatto sempre "la brava". 
Delle persone istruire "rosicava" perchè non aveva confronto probabilmente, si sentiva un idiota.
Ti faccio notare che avevi scritto che la moglie lo trattava male.
Mi viene da pensare che la sua "libertà" le fosse stata imposta, o che se la facesse andare bene per avere un poco di quiete per lei. Chissà quanto ci ha creduto anche lei in lui per sopportare "un'idiota che la mettesse incinta". Ne aveva le palle piene quella donna, altro che cattiva.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui ha tirato l'acqua al suo mulino, ma neanche poi tanto con chissà quali intenti occulti.
> Finché era a casa passava il tempo con lei che gli dava tutto lo spazio che lui voleva. Finita quella che per lui era una routine da cui staccare il più possibile, le prospettive sono cambiate. Perché non era lui che voleva dedicarle tempo. Lui era semplicemente colui il quale il tempo suo lo ha preso. Ma era sposato, e dalla moglie non schiodava. Non gli piacevano i bambini, e non ne ha mai fatto mistero. Non mi sembra quello che il triste destino ha voluto separar dall'amore e dal desiderio.
> Questo mi sembra.


E certamenre, nelle sue distrazioni epistolari c’erano  una flower2, 3 e forse anche quattro ...
Pronta a scommetterci


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Certo è vero, c'ero io. Io non ho fatto nulla, ho aspettato e preso quello che lui era disposto a darmi.
> La mia responsabilità è di non avere mai chiesto un segno tangibile che lui mi volesse nella sua vita in futuro. Mi facevo bastare i suoi segni virtuali. Sicuramente ho bassa autostima e dunque rifuggo un po' le relazioni, restando nella mia zona di confort, ecco lui ci è entrato a forza, e io l'ho accolto.
> 
> Io mi vedevo a casa ad aspettarlo NON quando era sposato, ma quando lui è stato libero.... lui andava nei bar il sabato e io ero a casa, da sola. Ammetto che io non sono tipa da bar, preferisco la tranquillità la sera, stavo volentieri in casa, l'idea di stare al bar tutta la sera a farmi una testa così con musica a tutto spiano anche no.
> ...


Ti andrebbe di i fami l’elenco delle cose che ti piacevano di lui e quello delle cose che ti facevano star male ?

Nel frattempo ne immagino uno io per te ...
Ti andava bene di lui 
-il coinvolgimento epistolare e l’attenzione “digitale” che aveva per te 
-ti teneva sulle spine procurandoti aspettativa e adrenalina
Cosa ti faceva star male ?
-tutto il resto 
avevi già timore di lui anche se non usava violenza esplicita . Facevi la brava
Sapevi che non voleva avere figli e tu ne hai uno ....ti faceva persino pensare vagamente che gli avrebbe dato fastidio avere a che fare col tuo..!
-era arrogante e ignorante , non bello , 
-si rendeva piacevole con atteggiamenti superficiali ma sapevi che non ci sarebbe  stato al momento del bisogno 
- .....
Vuoi aggiungere ?


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti andrebbe di i fami l’elenco delle cose che ti piacevano di lui e quello delle cose che ti facevano star male ?
> 
> Nel frattempo ne immagino uno io per te ...
> Ti andava bene di lui
> ...


Il fatto che non fosse particolarmente dotato qualche insoddisfazione a lei la causava. Altrimenti non lo avrebbe detto. A quel punto, sposato per sposato  (quindi parliamo di relazioni con un contenuto sessuale per così dire prevalente sul resto), almeno che sia adeguatamente carrozzato


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto che non fosse particolarmente dotato qualche insoddisfazione a lei la causava. Altrimenti non lo avrebbe detto. A quel punto, sposato per sposato  (quindi parliamo di relazioni con un contenuto sessuale per così dire prevalente sul resto), almeno che sia adeguatamente carrozzato


Infatti


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti


Ed è sempre una riflessione che rimbalza addosso a flower eh.
Perché se PER ANNI mi scopo uno da cui per ragioni anatomiche  (di entrambi eh, anche noi abbiamo anatomie e sensibilità differenti) non riesco a trarre un appagamento soddisfacente beh...
Due domande me le devo fare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto che non fosse particolarmente dotato qualche insoddisfazione a lei la causava. Altrimenti non lo avrebbe detto. A quel punto, sposato per sposato  (quindi parliamo di relazioni con un contenuto sessuale per così dire prevalente sul resto), almeno che sia adeguatamente carrozzato


Sai che non sono sicura che tra tutti gli amanti il contenuto sessuale sia prevalente?


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non sono sicura che tra tutti gli amanti il contenuto sessuale sia prevalente?


Perché dico che quando una delle parti e' single il contenuto e' necessariamente sbilanciato?

Però sono  "castelli in aria". Non so come dire. E' chiaro che due teste sono due contenuti. Con una parte  (quella non campata per aria) che si interseca. E che parte e'? Il resto è un plus. Poi per carità: posso anche avere un mondo mio dove immagino l'amante sposato che rientra a casa "nostra" per cena, e con cui parlo non solo di cosa faremo di bello domani, ma anche di quelle che per i più sono solo  "schifezze" da evitare. (tipo le bollette). O più piacevolmente di un qualcosa per abbellire casa.
Ma non credo che sia molto sano.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché dico che quando una delle parti e' single il contenuto e' necessariamente sbilanciato?
> 
> Però sono  "castelli in aria". Non so come dire. E' chiaro che due teste sono due contenuti. Con una parte  (quella non campata per aria) che si interseca. E che parte e'? Il resto è un plus. Poi per carità: posso anche avere un mondo mio dove immagino l'amante sposato che rientra a casa "nostra" per cena, e con cui parlo non solo di cosa faremo di bello domani, ma anche di quelle che per i più sono solo  "schifezze" da evitare. (tipo le bollette). O più piacevolmente di un qualcosa per abbellire casa.
> Ma non credo che sia molto sano.


Ho aperto un thread in confessionale.

Ma davvero pensi che la quotidianità sia mai stato un problema vero?
C’è la domiciliazione delle utenze e poi non ci si pensa più. Se non si è sulla soglia dell’indigenza non credo che si discuta sulla marca della pasta. Ma anche sulle incombenze pratiche Si trova presto una intesa. Non nego che a volte possa essere squilibrata secondo uno dei due, ma se porta a scontri, il problema non sta lì.
Poi è anche vero che io sono pigra, arruffona, disordinata e impulsiva e questi difetti mi portano a essere straordinariamente tollerante e comprensiva, ma io non credo che gli scontri che hai raccontato, ricordo uno incomprensibile per me sul giocare con il bimbo sul lettone, dipendessero davvero dal desiderio di ordine.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread in confessionale.
> 
> Ma davvero pensi che la quotidianità sia mai stato un problema vero?
> C’è la domiciliazione delle utenze e poi non ci si pensa più. Se non si è sulla soglia dell’indigenza non credo che si discuta sulla marca della pasta. Ma anche sulle incombenze pratiche Si trova presto una intesa. Non nego che a volte possa essere squilibrata secondo uno dei due, ma se porta a scontri, il problema non sta lì.
> Poi è anche vero che io sono pigra, arruffona, disordinata e impulsiva e questi difetti mi portano a essere straordinariamente tollerante e comprensiva, ma io non credo che gli scontri che hai raccontato, ricordo uno incomprensibile per me sul giocare con il bimbo sul lettone, dipendessero davvero dal desiderio di ordine.


Sai qual è il problema della quotidianità?
Lo spirito di adattamento.
E' come avere un dente finto in bocca. I primi giorni ci fai caso, dopo un po' non te ne accorgi più.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread in confessionale.
> 
> Ma davvero pensi che la quotidianità sia mai stato un problema vero?
> C’è la domiciliazione delle utenze e poi non ci si pensa più. Se non si è sulla soglia dell’indigenza non credo che si discuta sulla marca della pasta. Ma anche sulle incombenze pratiche Si trova presto una intesa. Non nego che a volte possa essere squilibrata secondo uno dei due, ma se porta a scontri, il problema non sta lì.
> Poi è anche vero che io sono pigra, arruffona, disordinata e impulsiva e questi difetti mi portano a essere straordinariamente tollerante e comprensiva, ma io non credo che gli scontri che hai raccontato, ricordo uno incomprensibile per me sul giocare con il bimbo sul lettone, dipendessero davvero dal desiderio di ordine.


Il mio ex non era un povero cristo, ma le discussioni venivano fatte pure sulla marca della pasta. Ne ricordo una memorabile perché avevo  "buttato soldi" pigliando il burro in una gastronomia onde evitare di andare al supermercato. Un giorno in cui ero più di corsa del solito.
Non era giocare con il bimbo sul lettone.
Era evitare di fargli mangiare soprattutto cose sbriciolabili sul letto. Io non riesco a dire chissenefrega alle briciole. Però  (hai anche visto una parte di casa mia) non sono quella con l'ossessione per l'ordine. O le manie di pulizia. Mi piace ordinato e pulito. Ma i maniaci sono altri. Le briciole sul letto, laddove più volte ti chiedo di farci attenzione, sono la ennesima prova che proprio non te ne frega niente. Come il cambio pannolini, che avveniva di consuetudine lasciando quello sporco dove capitava. Quello e' anche rispetto, perché poi quando (e capitava) c'era la casa in disordine lo faceva pure notare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio ex non era un povero cristo, ma le discussioni venivano fatte pure sulla marca della pasta. Ne ricordo una memorabile perché avevo  "buttato soldi" pigliando il burro in una gastronomia onde evitare di andare al supermercato. Un giorno in cui ero più di corsa del solito.
> Non era giocare con il bimbo sul lettone.
> Era evitare di fargli mangiare soprattutto cose sbriciolabili sul letto. Io non riesco a dire chissenefrega alle briciole. Però  (hai anche visto una parte di casa mia) non sono quella con l'ossessione per l'ordine. O le manie di pulizia. Mi piace ordinato e pulito. Ma i maniaci sono altri. Le briciole sul letto, laddove più volte ti chiedo di farci attenzione, sono la ennesima prova che proprio non te ne frega niente. Come il cambio pannolini, che avveniva di consuetudine lasciando quello sporco dove capitava. Quello e' anche rispetto, perché poi quando (e capitava) c'era la casa in disordine lo faceva pure notare.


Appunto.
Il problema non erano le briciole, il burro o il pannolino, ma il rispetto.
Però bisogna anche capire perché entrambi vivevate come un affronto cose su cui si può anche ridere.
Voglio dire che io sembro un millepiedi per il numero di paia di scarpe che lascio in giro, ma è importante? Davvero?


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Il problema non erano le briciole, il burro o il pannolino, ma il rispetto.
> Però bisogna anche capire perché entrambi vivevate come un affronto cose su cui si può anche ridere.
> Voglio dire che io sembro un millepiedi per il numero di paia di scarpe che lascio in giro, ma è importante? Davvero?


Si e no. Se ho un bimbo piccolo  (come lo era il nostro all'epoca) che gattona e assaggia quel che trova in giro, credo che se non le rimetti nella scarpiera tocca farlo a me.
Tra adulti sono abitudini.
Però bisogna tenere in conto che più casino si lascia, più casino ci si trova da sistemare. Ora mio figlio le scarpe  le lancia se le dimentico. E insomma... Inciamparci mentre sei in cucina o dovere affrontare un percorso a ostacoli non è il massimo  

Si comunque. Il problema era il rispetto. Io mi trovavo la roba sua ovunque però. Ho già raccontato della stanzetta che avevo provvisoriamente adibito ad ufficio, svago e stiro e di come da subito lui senti' l'esigenza di riempirla. C'erano soprammobili e oggetti di cancelleria suoi sull'asse da stiro eh. Non lo so se chiamarlo un simpatico caos.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no. Se ho un bimbo piccolo  (come lo era il nostro all'epoca) che gattona e assaggia quel che trova in giro, credo che se non le rimetti nella scarpiera tocca farlo a me.
> Tra adulti sono abitudini.
> Però bisogna tenere in conto che più casino si lascia, più casino ci si trova da sistemare. Ora mio figlio le scarpe  le lancia se le dimentico. E insomma... Inciamparci mentre sei in cucina o dovere affrontare un percorso a ostacoli non è il massimo
> 
> Si comunque. Il problema era il rispetto. Io mi trovavo la roba sua ovunque però. Ho già raccontato della stanzetta che avevo provvisoriamente adibito ad ufficio, svago e stiro e di come da subito lui senti' l'esigenza di riempirla. C'erano soprammobili e oggetti di cancelleria suoi sull'asse da stiro eh. Non lo so se chiamarlo un simpatico caos.


Penso sempre di più che il tuo ex ha un gemello. Qui da me


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no. Se ho un bimbo piccolo  (come lo era il nostro all'epoca) che gattona e assaggia quel che trova in giro, credo che se non le rimetti nella scarpiera tocca farlo a me.
> Tra adulti sono abitudini.
> Però bisogna tenere in conto che più casino si lascia, più casino ci si trova da sistemare. Ora mio figlio le scarpe  le lancia se le dimentico. E insomma... Inciamparci mentre sei in cucina o dovere affrontare un percorso a ostacoli non è il massimo
> 
> Si comunque. Il problema era il rispetto. Io mi trovavo la roba sua ovunque però. Ho già raccontato della stanzetta che avevo provvisoriamente adibito ad ufficio, svago e stiro e di come da subito lui senti' l'esigenza di riempirla. C'erano soprammobili e oggetti di cancelleria suoi sull'asse da stiro eh. Non lo so se chiamarlo un simpatico caos.


Ehm io è te non potremmo convivere :carneval:

Però i problemi sono esplosi a un certo punto.
Perché prima no?

A volte viviamo certe cose come negazione di noi.

Rimproverarmi per il mio disordine io lo vivo come se dovessi ridurre la mia personalità.
Ad esempio io (ringrazio eh per carità, capisco gentilezza e buone intenzioni) provo un lieve fastidio quando mi fanno notare che ho la borsa per terra. Ce l’ho messa io. Va bene per terra. Non mi interessa che si sporchi o si rovini. È la MIA borsa e la metto dove mi pare. Non ho bisogno della mamma che mi dica che devo avere riguardo delle cose. Le cose sono mie, le pago io e le posso anche rovinare. 
Ho esagerato (pochissimo) per esemplificare, ma la  sensazione è questa.

Ma immagino che per te avere un certo ordine fosse, sia, espressione di te.

Hai mai considerato che per lui fosse come non sentirsi in casa propria?


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Penso sempre di più che il tuo ex ha un gemello. Qui da me


Ma sono situazioni molto comuni.
E' che quando le cose vanno bene, in una certa misura e' vero che ci si fa anche  "spalluccia".
Lo capisco.
Poi ognuno anche lì ha i propri limiti.
C'è pure chi si incazza per un capello nel lavandino. Ma veramente a quel punto il problema non è certo il capello.
Però insomma... Certe cose erano fastidiose in sé. Poi sicuramente la situazione le amplificava.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ehm io è te non potremmo convivere :carneval:
> 
> Però i problemi sono esplosi a un certo punto.
> Perché prima no?
> ...


Bruni... La roba sua era ovunque, e la casa non è piccola.
Non potevo svuotare un mio cassetto senza riempirlo subito. Perché il giorno dopo lo spazio non c'era più, se lo notava.
Pure io ho il vizio di appoggiare la borsa per terra, per dire. Ognuno di noi è ordinato e preciso un po' alla sua maniera.
Io penso che tolte le situazioni  "estreme" sul resto ci si viene incontro. Io non amo il disordine, ma non è che non vivo con un po' più di casino rispetto al mio ottimale. Mio figlio e' una palestra, per questo.
Ci si  "aggiusta". Con un po' di criterio e di buon senso, il che avviene sempre quando non si parte davvero da "estremi" opposti. Il mio ex marito era un  "accumulatore", più che un disordinato. E tendeva all'espansione all'infinito. Ma è chiaro che non mi sentivo soffocare per questo motivo. Alla fine però devo dire che anche questo aspetto era oggettivamente peggiorato. Ah. E però le cose del bambino in giro  (inevitabili) guarda caso gli davano fastidio. Io il "metro" dell'ordine ce l'ho anzitutto da me stessa. Lui no eh. Finché era la sua di roba andava bene. Quelle degli altri no. E potrei fare tantissimi esempi concreti.


----------



## flower7700 (3 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Perché francamente mi sembra impossibile innamorarsi di una persona che ti trattava come tu dici, e con il carattere che descrivi...


E' lunga la storia, non si è mai mostrato veramente com'era fino alla fine, se hai voglia leggi tutti i miei post 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ha dato elementi per farti capire chi era.
> In pochi post hai descritto un uomo ignorante, irascibile, senza rispetto per la moglie, volgare e crudele nel rispondere a una legittima richiesta di figli (anche se non capisco perché) ha raccontato di episodi di violenza e ne hai visto le potenzialità.
> Sessualmente ne hai conosciuto limiti e perversione.
> E da uno così ti aspettavi l’amore?
> Oh dico l’amore!


Certo ma questi "elementi" mi sono stati dati poco alla volta, mentre la nostra storia andava avanti, io mi trovavo a dover incastrare questi elementi "strani" in un contesto dove vedevo un uomo che, pur traditore, pareva onesto, lavoratore e un buon fotografo mio amico e amante, insomma..... ora li vedo tutti assieme perché ne sono "fuori" ma "prima" ascoltavo e immagazzinavo nel cervello ma non ci pensavo più di tanto. Poi visti i 25'000 e passa messaggi WA mi sono fatta una cultura esportandoli e leggendoli bene e capendo molto, col famoso senno di poi 





Marjanna ha detto:


> Chissà quanto ci ha creduto anche lei in lui per sopportare "un'idiota che la mettesse incinta". Ne aveva le palle piene quella donna, altro che cattiva.


Concordo con te, sicuramente per mollare tutto dopo 25 anni di matrimonio doveva averne passate di ogni. Adesso posso anche immaginare cosa può aver passato :unhappy:, per non mollare prima avrà sviluppato anche lei una dipendenza da lui. 





Jacaranda ha detto:


> E certamenre, nelle sue distrazioni epistolari c’erano una flower2, 3 e forse anche quattro ...
> Pronta a scommetterci


Ma sicuro. Ora ne sono più che certa. Invece quando andava ancora tutto bene pensavo di essere l'unica per lui, che non poteva neppure pensare di andare con un'altra.... mi rendo conto di quanto fossi stupida 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti andrebbe di i fami l’elenco delle cose che ti piacevano di lui e quello delle cose che ti facevano star male ?
> 
> Nel frattempo ne immagino uno io per te ...
> Ti andava bene di lui
> ...


La tua lista è azzeccatissima, io potrei aggiungere questi:

Positivo:
- la sua presenza anche fisica in settimana e nei WE, non solo digitale, certo quella digitale ha riempito la mia vita e le mie giornate e serate in maniera incredibile.
- era un'amico, potevo parlare di ogni cosa, non solo le fotografie, anche se l'argomento foto era preponderante, rispetto all'argomento coppia. Visto che la storia quando andava tutto bene si è svolta praticamente quasi tutta mentre lui era sposato, io non toccavo questo argomento perché lui mi diceva sempre che col tempo avrebbe divorziato e cambiato vita, e vedeva me nel suo futuro, mi avrebbe portato dai suoi, in vacanza, ecc.  
- io con un figlio non potevo fare una vita sociale intensa, lavoro al 100 e la sera stanca, nei WE quando avevo mio figlio dovevo darmi molto da fare, stavo spesso da mia zia, insomma un uomo nella mia vita a tempo pieno non ce lo vedevo, quindi il fatto che lui era sposato era forse "comodo" visto che non dovevo occuparmi di lui come se fossi stata una moglie. Non ero gelosa della moglie, vedevo io e lui sulla stessa barca, con responsabilità da parte di entrambi (io figlio e lui moglie). Sinceramente pensavo che lui restasse sposato molto a lungo e mi vedevo con lui magari tra qualche annetto, quando mio figlio sarebbe stato più grandino. Quando l'ho conosciuto mio figlio aveva solo 10 anni, adesso ne compirà 14 a luglio. Ora inizia a vedersi con amici e dunque resto molto più libera rispetto a 3 anni fa. 

Negativo:
- la sua perversione e mania per i porno e del fatto che dovessi fare la mistress. Come gioco può starci ma non come modalità obbligata quando veniva a casa mia. In auto non potevo certo farlo ma anche lì pensava a lui e stop, ormai con la scusa che si era in auto. D'altro canto emanava un'aura di passionalità, quando si faceva sembrava un'assatanato che non lo faceva da secoli e poi oltre al piccolo pure l'eiaculazione precoce ma una cosa assurda; ma lui aveva trovato la maniera di lusingarmi facendomi credere che fosse "merito mio"....  
- non voleva conoscere mio figlio
- parlava male di tutti ma quello lo sapete già
- capivo che cercava l'adrenalina infatti ha 2 moto e dai racconti ha rischiato di lasciarci il pelotto parecchie volte, ma era incurante del rischio




Foglia ha detto:


> Ed è sempre una riflessione che rimbalza addosso a flower eh.
> Perché se PER ANNI mi scopo uno da cui per ragioni anatomiche (di entrambi eh, anche noi abbiamo anatomie e sensibilità differenti) non riesco a trarre un appagamento soddisfacente beh...
> Due domande me le devo fare.


Non ritenevo il sesso l'unica cosa, anzi, per me prima c'era il resto. Poi con la vita frenetica che faccio pensare a scopare era l'ultimo pensiero la sera, stanca com'ero. Se cercavo il Siffredi della situazione lo avrei mandato a remare dopo il primo approccio  




Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non sono sicura che tra tutti gli amanti il contenuto sessuale sia prevalente?


Ecco, nel mio caso il sesso non era prevalente perché io guardavo altri aspetti della relazione.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E' lunga la storia, non si è mai mostrato veramente com'era fino alla fine, se hai voglia leggi tutti i miei post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto di non voler conoscere tuo figlio era in forte contraddizione con il voler avere un futuro insieme.
Volerlo conoscere non era una garanzia di intenzioni serie, ma non volerlo conoscere era un segnale forte.
Mi dispiace... Pensa in positivo: sua moglie ha perso 25 anni con lui.
Buona fortuna per il futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni... La roba sua era ovunque, e la casa non è piccola.
> Non potevo svuotare un mio cassetto senza riempirlo subito. Perché il giorno dopo lo spazio non c'era più, se lo notava.
> Pure io ho il vizio di appoggiare la borsa per terra, per dire. Ognuno di noi è ordinato e preciso un po' alla sua maniera.
> Io penso che tolte le situazioni  "estreme" sul resto ci si viene incontro. Io non amo il disordine, ma non è che non vivo con un po' più di casino rispetto al mio ottimale. Mio figlio e' una palestra, per questo.
> Ci si  "aggiusta". Con un po' di criterio e di buon senso, il che avviene sempre quando non si parte davvero da "estremi" opposti. Il mio ex marito era un  "accumulatore", più che un disordinato. E tendeva all'espansione all'infinito. Ma è chiaro che non mi sentivo soffocare per questo motivo. Alla fine però devo dire che anche questo aspetto era oggettivamente peggiorato. Ah. E però le cose del bambino in giro  (inevitabili) guarda caso gli davano fastidio. Io il "metro" dell'ordine ce l'ho anzitutto da me stessa. Lui no eh. Finché era la sua di roba andava bene. Quelle degli altri no. E potrei fare tantissimi esempi concreti.


Io volevo stimolarti a cercare di capire ed esprimere come il tuo  ordine esprima te stessa e il punto in cui confliggeva con il suo.
Ma, se non hai voglia, non importa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] va bene non fare del sesso l’elemento principale, però tu hai esagerato :carneval:
Mi sembra la storia di quella con il tipo a cui non stava su il preservativo, troppo grandeeee.
Ecco sono casi in cui si esagera.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io volevo stimolarti a cercare di capire ed esprimere come il tuo  ordine esprima te stessa e il punto in cui confliggeva con il suo.
> Ma, se non hai voglia, non importa.


Non ho sposato uno incompatibile con il mio ordine. Pignola lo sono, capitava anche all'inizio qualche  "scontro". Sai come finiva? Che fingevo di arrabbiarmi, lui fingeva di scappare, ci si rideva su, e ci si abbracciava.

Così andava all'inizio.

E' chiaro che era diventato col tempo l'ennesimo terreno di scontro. Però OGGETTIVAMENTE era peggiorato.
Perché non solo era l'unico a "potere" fare ciò che più gli garbava. Ma io non potevo neanche spostare un soprammobile senza discuterci la sera. Litigate. Che ti devo dire? In un contesto sereno anche le briciole sul letto sarebbero magari state oggetto di un sorriso. Anche se mi sarebbe toccato lo stesso pulire, perché anche quello non lo ha mai fatto. Per lui pulire sarebbe stato dare una scossa alla bella e meglio alle lenzuola. Ma proprio a fare tanto. Ero stanca


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho sposato uno incompatibile con il mio ordine. Pignola lo sono, capitava anche all'inizio qualche  "scontro". Sai come finiva? Che fingevo di arrabbiarmi, lui fingeva di scappare, ci si rideva su, e ci si abbracciava.
> 
> Così andava all'inizio.
> 
> ...


Non è che la nascita del figlio lo ha spiazzato in modo inaspettato?
Mia figlia è andata a trovare amici di una vita che hanno appena avuto un bambino.
Lei è completamente rincoglionita, lui finge che il bambino non esista.
Mia figlia era sconvolta.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che la nascita del figlio lo ha spiazzato in modo inaspettato?
> Mia figlia è andata a trovare amici di una vita che hanno appena avuto un bambino.
> Lei è completamente rincoglionita, lui finge che il bambino non esista.
> Mia figlia era sconvolta.


Ma non è stato spiazzato. I problemi c'erano da prima.
Una coppia equilibrata  (o funzionale che dir si voglia) la puoi vedere  "svarionata" nei primi giorni.
Ma guarda: un figlio (se ne è già parlato) nulla crea e nulla distrugge. Amplifica. Per certo aveva l'abitudine di darmi per scontata. Altrettanto per certo io non ne ero contenta. E' nato il bimbo, io sin da prima mi attendevo più considerazione. E lui di contro ancor più scontatezza. Nella logica di quella dinamica aveva  "ragione" lui.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_flower7700_ va bene non fare del sesso l’elemento principale, però tu hai esagerato :carneval:
> Mi sembra la storia di quella con il tipo a cui non stava su il preservativo, troppo grandeeee.
> Ecco sono casi in cui si esagera.


Di solito io prendo con le pinze le affermazioni delle donne mollate male.
Soprattutto quando discorrono delle scarse dimensioni della zona protetta del partner.
Sono anni che vado in aree nudiste, avrò visto migliaia di cazzi e sinceramente le dimensioni non differiscono troppo tra loro, al netto di peli e contratture termiche.
Poi ci sono i casi (o cazzi) eccezionali, certo, rari e probabilmente ambiti, e quelli disperati, rarissimi. Certo, se poi, come il cibo, è cattivo e ce n'è pure poco, non si può essere contenti. Che almeno funzionino.
Lo strano, qui, è che comunque lui il suo successo ce l'ha malgrado tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è stato spiazzato. I problemi c'erano da prima.
> Una coppia equilibrata  (o funzionale che dir si voglia) la puoi vedere  "svarionata" nei primi giorni.
> Ma guarda: un figlio (se ne è già parlato) nulla crea e nulla distrugge. Amplifica. Per certo aveva l'abitudine di darmi per scontata. Altrettanto per certo io non ne ero contenta. E' nato il bimbo, io sin da prima mi attendevo più considerazione. E lui di contro ancor più scontatezza. Nella logica di quella dinamica aveva  "ragione" lui.


Prima non pareva proprio.
Ti ho detto che sono proprio amici intimi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito io prendo con le pinze le affermazioni delle donne mollate male.
> Soprattutto quando discorrono delle scarse dimensioni della zona protetta del partner.
> Sono anni che vado in aree nudiste, avrò visto migliaia di cazzi e sinceramente le dimensioni non differiscono troppo tra loro, al netto di peli e contratture termiche.
> Poi ci sono i casi (o cazzi) eccezionali, certo, rari e probabilmente ambiti, e quelli disperati, rarissimi. Certo, se poi, come il cibo, è cattivo e ce n'è pure poco, non si può essere contenti. Che almeno funzionino.
> Lo strano, qui, è che comunque lui il suo successo ce l'ha malgrado tutto.


Quella che dico io non è stata mollata per niente.
E un cazzo In erezione che vaga nel preservativo non è una opinione.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima non pareva proprio.
> Ti ho detto che sono proprio amici intimi.


Sono i primi giorni. Davvero può essere tutto, come può essere nulla.
Questo bilancio dal di fuori lo puoi leggere dopo un po'.
Da "dentro" ti posso invece dire che purtroppo senti. Ma è un altro discorso.
Magari tua figlia lo ha veramente percepito, ma è pure verosimile che a una settimana o poco più ci sia oggettivamente un tal casino da non capirci più niente.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella che dico io non è stata mollata per niente.
> E un cazzo In erezione che vaga nel preservativo non è una opinione.


Qui siamo nei rarissimi. Di solito va stretto.
Mi chiedo come facesse a usarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo nei rarissimi. Di solito va stretto.
> Mi chiedo come facesse a usarlo.


Infatti non riusciva :facepalm:


----------



## stany (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che la nascita del figlio lo ha spiazzato in modo inaspettato?
> Mia figlia è andata a trovare amici di una vita che hanno appena avuto un bambino.
> Lei è completamente rincoglionita, lui finge che il bambino non esista.
> Mia figlia era sconvolta.


Dopo un figlio tutto cambia; e quasi mai in meglio nella coppia.


----------



## stany (3 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito io prendo con le pinze le affermazioni delle donne mollate male.
> Soprattutto quando discorrono delle scarse dimensioni della zona protetta del partner.
> Sono anni che vado in aree nudiste, avrò visto migliaia di cazzi e sinceramente le dimensioni non differiscono troppo tra loro, al netto di peli e contratture termiche.
> Poi ci sono i casi (o cazzi) eccezionali, certo, rari e probabilmente ambiti, e quelli disperati, rarissimi. Certo, se poi, come il cibo, è cattivo e ce n'è pure poco, non si può essere contenti. Che almeno funzionino.
> Lo strano, qui, è che comunque lui il suo successo ce l'ha malgrado tutto.


Perché evidentemente riesce a dare altro; io credo sia molto empatico ,in forma coercitiva, ma ha sviluppato questa dote ,forse per sopperire proprio al deficit nel sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Dopo un figlio tutto cambia; e quasi mai in meglio nella coppia.


Cambia se si è così immaturi da sentirsi soppiantati nelle cure e attenzioni dal proprio figlio.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia se si è così immaturi da sentirsi soppiantati nelle cure e attenzioni dal proprio figlio.


Si..inoltre cambierebbe in ogni caso il rapporto nella coppia pluriennale ....
Abitudini, stanchezza, noia ....
A volte i figli sono alibi inconsapevoli  anche per chi li usa


----------



## patroclo (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia se si è così immaturi da sentirsi soppiantati nelle cure e attenzioni dal proprio figlio.


bello che hai appena descritto una neomamma che si è rincoglionita e giri la frittata su di lui


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> bello che hai appena descritto una neomamma che si è rincoglionita e giri la frittata su di lui


Visto che non conosci la situazione, utilizzare le mie parole per attaccarmi lo trovo disonesto.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> bello che hai appena descritto una neomamma che si è rincoglionita e giri la frittata su di lui


Vabbè, ma era ovvio. Una che non ha la più pallida idea di che cosa voglia dire sentirsi femmina, se non nel momento in cui cachi fuori un figlio che cosa volevi che ti rispondesse? Una donna che non si pone il problema se non sotto il termine di maturità o immaturità sicuramente era una per cui il compagno era solo un donatore di seme pure prima. Far sentire in colpa la vittima È sempre il primo passo. Sorprendentemente, ben pochi uomini nel momento in cui vengono colpevolizzati hanno sufficiente autostima per non farci trascinare in ragionamenti da femministe da €2. Quando entrò  [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] mi sorprese e, devo dire mi piacque anche moltissimo, la reazione del marito quando lei scopri le corna. Mi ricordo benissimo di aver pensato che finalmente c'era un modello maschile con i coglioni e contemporaneamente equilibrato.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia se si è così immaturi da sentirsi soppiantati nelle cure e attenzioni dal proprio figlio.


È una cosa su cui spesso abbiamo ragionato io e mia moglie e l'atteggiamento che è emerso dal confronto è insieme ad altri motivo di profonda stima nei suoi confronti. 
Lei non ha mai sentito nostra figlia una cosa sua perché partorita da lei. 
Fin dal primo giorno me l'ha piazzata in braccio dicendo che io come padre dovevo occuparmi di lei allo stesso modo di lei come madre.
Questo ha sviluppato in me un attaccamento paterno e la crescita di un forte senso di responsabilità nei confronti della piccola. 
Se essere madri è quasi fisiologico, dal momento che si vive la maternità fin dal concepimento, diventare padri richiede il riconoscimento del neonato e questo può avvenire solo se si interagisce con lui in coppia avendo pari opportunità. 
Se come accade in alcuni casi la madre diventa accentratrice e unica protagonista dell'evento, impedendo nei fatti la nascita di un rapporto equilibrato padre - figlio, al posto del senso di responsabilità emergeranno competitività e gelosia.
L'immaturita' è da spartirsi quindi in egual misura.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando entrò  @_Jacaranda_ mi sorprese e, devo dire mi piacque anche moltissimo, la reazione del marito quando lei scopri le corna. Mi ricordo benissimo di aver pensato che finalmente c'era un modello maschile con i coglioni e contemporaneamente equilibrato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sai che io credo invece sia proprio il contrario?
Direi che tra i due quella più equilibrata e matura sia proprio Jacaranda. E, aggiungo, è più che una sensazione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È una cosa su cui spesso abbiamo ragionato io e mia moglie e l'atteggiamento che è emerso dal confronto è insieme ad altri motivo di profonda stima nei suoi confronti.
> Lei non ha mai sentito nostra figlia una cosa sua perché partorita da lei.
> Fin dal primo giorno me l'ha piazzata in braccio dicendo che io come padre dovevo occuparmi di lei allo stesso modo di lei come madre.
> Questo ha sviluppato in me un attaccamento paterno e la crescita di un forte senso di responsabilità nei confronti della piccola.
> ...


Concordo.
Il problema è di chi non lo vuole in braccio.
E soprattutto di chi si offende di non essere allattato.
So che tua moglie ha rifiutato l’allattamento.
Ma resta che, salvo casi sfortunati, la madre produce latte e questo crea un compito non delegabile.


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Il problema è di chi non lo vuole in braccio.
> E soprattutto di chi si offende di non essere allattato.
> So che tua moglie ha rifiutato l’allattamento.
> Ma resta che, salvo casi sfortunati, la madre produce latte e questo crea un compito non delegabile.


Chi l'ha detto che è un compito non delegabile? Esistono i tiralatte. Io sono tornata al lavoro (e università) prestissimo, tiravo il latte e preparavo i biberon per mia madre o chi in mia assenza doveva provvedere a mia figlia. Ci fosse stato il papà, ci avrebbe pensato lui. 
Io penso ci siano, salvo casi eccezionali, mamme un tantino egoiste. Aver portato in grembo un bambino e averlo partorito non vuol significare essere l'unica ad avere diritti e doveri sul figlio. Con l'allattamento si crea un rapporto intimissimo, questo è vero, ma se c'è un papà credo sia giusto lasciare ci siano momenti altrettanto importanti, intimi, solo di loro due.


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chi l'ha detto che è un compito non delegabile? Esistono i tiralatte. Io sono tornata al lavoro (e università) prestissimo, tiravo il latte e preparavo i biberon per mia madre o chi in mia assenza doveva provvedere a mia figlia. Ci fosse stato il papà, ci avrebbe pensato lui.
> Io penso ci siano, salvo casi eccezionali, mamme un tantino egoiste. Aver portato in grembo un bambino e averlo partorito non vuol significare essere l'unica ad avere diritti e doveri sul figlio. Con l'allattamento si crea un rapporto intimissimo, questo è vero, ma se c'è un papà credo sia giusto lasciare ci siano momenti altrettanto importanti, intimi, solo di loro due.


Peró questo è un discorso di necessità.

Voglio dire, se ci sono non mi metto a tirare fuori il latte (dueppalle) solo per far provare il brivido al papà di dare un biberon al pupo. Capirai che esperienza trascendentale.

Ci sono tante altri compiti che ci si può dividere tranquillamente e non vedo il problema.

Io poi non vedo tutte queste mamme che credono di essere le uniche ad avere diritti e doveri verso un bambino.
Ma certo i primi tempi c’è uno sconvolgimento che necessita tempo per l’assestamento. 

Poi, per carità, le donne per la maggior parte han la natura rompicoglioni e quindi tendono a dare “suggerimenti” più del dovuto.. 
Peró (sempre generalizzando e parlando di numeri) di solito sono anche quelle che necessariamente stanno molto più tempo con il bambino, se lui lavora, quindi lo “conoscono” di più.

Se ti dico che è meglio tenerlo pancia in giù, forse non è da vedere proprio come un’ingerenza nella costruzione del rapporto padre-figlio.

E non dimentichiamoci che ci sono anche uomini a cui sta benissimo non essere coinvolti più di tanto con il bambino, che recriminano semplicemente che il rapporto di coppia non è più come prima. 
Grazie al c.....

Quindi ce n’è per tutti i gusti.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Il problema è *di chi non lo vuole in braccio.*
> E soprattutto di chi si offende di non essere allattato.
> *So che tua moglie ha rifiutato l’allattamento.
> *Ma resta che, salvo casi sfortunati, la madre produce latte e questo crea un compito non delegabile.


Ma mica solo in braccio.
Anche solo cambiare il pannolino, dare l'aggiunta, coccolarlo per addormentarlo, massaggiarlo quando ha le coliche, svegliarsi di notte se piange...
L'abitudine di molti papà di lasciar fare tutto alle mamme che "è roba loro" insieme alle mamme che convalidano, alcune anche con convinzione escludendo, questo disequilibrio, è quello che non fa crescere il senso della famiglia in entrambi i genitori.
Mia moglie il primo martedì dopo il parto era già in ufficio. Non è stata sostituita.
Ha fatto a casa neanche due mesi, tra il prima e il dopo parto. Ed ha avuto diabete gestazionale, 4 insuline al giorno, senza mai lamentarsi (e siamo andati pure un mese in campeggio con lei che aveva una pancia già bella grande). Ha potuto farlo perché non ha allattato naturalmente: 14,95 di confezione di latte antirigurgito, sterilizzatore acceso alle 6 di mattina, 6 biberon preparati per tutta la giornata. Sinceramente mia figlia è una ragazzina sana, serena, intelligente, bella. Stessa cosa fece mia madre con mio fratello: anche mia madre era lavoratrice e, in quel periodo, ragazza madre (i papà non conviveva ancora).
Molte donne che lavorano, soprattutto quelle che hanno partita Iva, un'attività propria, hanno questi problemi.
Una nostra amica avvocato ne ha fatti due di figli con ancora meno tempo a disposizione.
Ci sono i nonni, i baby sitter, dopo un po' di mesi gli asili nido, i tiralatte. Ci si aiuta, gestendo le attività, in due, papà e mamma, quando entrambi lavorano.
Invece, spessissimo, c'è l'abitudine a perpetuare dinamiche antiche, in cui la mamma resta l'unica responsabile a gestire i figli pur avendo un lavoro (abbiamo conoscenti che sono rimaste a casa tra congedo anticipato e aspettative anche un anno e più per ogni figlio così "almeno me lo godo"), il papà continua la vita di sempre, il bambino finisce nel lettone in mezzo incomprensibilmente, arrivando all'estremo del papà che se ne va a dormire in un'altra stanza per non essere disturbato dal bimbo che si sveglia di notte perché "lui deve andare a lavorare" (sentito anche questo).
Dopo un po' il padre, che comincia a vedere il figlio come qualcuno che gli ha tolto moglie, sesso, attenzioni, si guarda attorno e...
Non si nasce padri: lo si diventa quando impari ad amare tuo figlio neonato.
Devi amare la donna che lo porta con sé, la sua pancia, il momento in cui nasce (ho sentito di padri che entrano in sala parto ma si rifiutano di guardare davanti, stanno accanto alla mamma tenendole la "manina", perché la testa che esce fa impressione... Ma che cazzo! E' la cosa più bella!), l'odore di tuo figlio, devi riconoscere il modo in cui piange, con cui comunica. 
Devi capire di essere padre e capire l'importanza di questo ruolo e comprendere che è il modo migliore per sentirti uomo (migliore rispetto a quello di andarsi a scopare qualcuna fuori mentre la moglie è mamma a tempo pieno).


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chi l'ha detto che è un compito non delegabile? Esistono i tiralatte. Io sono tornata al lavoro (e università) prestissimo, tiravo il latte e preparavo i biberon per mia madre o chi in mia assenza doveva provvedere a mia figlia. Ci fosse stato il papà, ci avrebbe pensato lui.
> Io penso ci siano, salvo casi eccezionali, mamme un tantino egoiste. Aver portato in grembo un bambino e averlo partorito non vuol significare essere l'unica ad avere diritti e doveri sul figlio. Con l'allattamento si crea un rapporto intimissimo, questo è vero, ma se c'è un papà credo sia *giusto* lasciare ci siano momenti altrettanto importanti, intimi, solo di loro due.


Quoto.
Giusto e necessario.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

Prima che avessimo nostro figlio  (alcuni anni prima) lui commentava la mala sorte in cui era incappato un suo amico.
Sposato peraltro con una psicologa, che fin dai primi minuti di vita del bimbo aveva coinvolto attivamente il padre. Aveva scelto l'allattamento artificiale non solo per tornare al lavoro  (lavorava comunque part-time, ma soprattutto per dividere ogni compito col padre a metà. Per il mio ex marito era una crudeltà di lei che vietava al poveretto il riposo notturno, e lo faceva arrivare stanco al lavoro. Mentre  - commentava  - lei  "per quello che guadagnava avrebbe potuto starsene a casa". Non ho mai riflettuto abbastanza su queste affermazioni.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prima che avessimo nostro figlio  (alcuni anni prima) lui commentava la mala sorte in cui era incappato un suo amico.
> Sposato peraltro con una psicologa, che fin dai primi minuti di vita del bimbo aveva coinvolto attivamente il padre. Aveva scelto l'allattamento artificiale non solo per tornare al lavoro  (lavorava comunque part-time, ma soprattutto per dividere ogni compito col padre a metà. Per il mio ex marito era una crudeltà di lei che vietava al poveretto il riposo notturno, e lo faceva arrivare stanco al lavoro. Mentre  - commentava  - lei  "per quello che guadagnava avrebbe potuto starsene a casa". *Non ho mai riflettuto abbastanza su queste affermazioni*.


Invece sono pesanti. Ti fanno già capire chi hai di fronte. Abbastanza da starne alla larga, secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Invece sono pesanti. Ti fanno già capire chi hai di fronte. Abbastanza da starne alla larga, secondo me.


E te pensa che invece all'epoca pur non condividendo l'interezza del ragionamento, ad esempio sui risvegli notturni fatti sempre. "a metà" gli davo in parte ragione. Capita dopo l'importanza dell'esserci sempre in due.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che io credo invece sia proprio il contrario?
> Direi che tra i due quella più equilibrata e matura sia proprio Jacaranda. E, aggiungo, è più che una sensazione.


Ovvio. Una gnocca è sempre più equilibrata e matura


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Poi, per carità, le donne per la maggior parte han la natura rompicoglioni e quindi tendono a dare “suggerimenti” più del dovuto..
> Peró (sempre generalizzando e parlando di numeri) di solito sono anche quelle che necessariamente stanno molto più tempo con il bambino, se lui lavora, quindi lo “conoscono” di più.
> 
> Se ti dico che è meglio tenerlo pancia in giù, forse non è da vedere proprio come un’ingerenza nella costruzione del rapporto padre-figlio.
> ...


Voilà.
Il suggerimento di tenerlo a pancia in giù era visto come un affronto al suo sentirsi padre. Io capisco che ci sia una sia pure minima non intercambiabilità di certi ruoli. Ho allattato pure io al seno e lo rifarei a occhi chiusi per quanto mi e' piaciuto. Però non puoi neanche pretendere di non esserci mai, arrivare, vedere che il mondo non solo non ruota intorno a te, ma ti e' pure un poco estraneo, e smollare semplicemente la colpa. Per lui il figlio c'era essenzialmente quando c'era. E quando c'era, il bisogno più grande era quello di portarlo in visione ai parenti. In tutto questo io ero  "la mucca", che seguiva a ruota.
Se proprio dobbiamo parlare di come talvolta ci fanno sentire, diciamo anche questo versante...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica solo in braccio.
> Anche solo cambiare il pannolino, dare l'aggiunta, coccolarlo per addormentarlo, massaggiarlo quando ha le coliche, svegliarsi di notte se piange...
> L'abitudine di molti papà di lasciar fare tutto alle mamme che "è roba loro" insieme alle mamme che convalidano, alcune anche con convinzione escludendo, questo disequilibrio, è quello che non fa crescere il senso della famiglia in entrambi i genitori.
> Mia moglie il primo martedì dopo il parto era già in ufficio. Non è stata sostituita.
> ...


Si possono amare i figli e riconoscersi maschi quantunque padri. Il Mammo é n'artra bestia. I bambini equilibrati sono quelli che hanno una figura femminile è una maschile dentro casa. Pure se sono due donne o due uomini. Ma quando sei piccolissimo di avere le idee chiare su chi ti dà i bacetti e su chi le regole.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si possono amare i figli e riconoscersi maschi quantunque padri. Il Mammo é n'artra bestia. I bambini equilibrati sono quelli che hanno una figura femminile è una maschile dentro casa. Pure se sono due donne o due uomini. Ma quando sei piccolissimo di avere le idee chiare su chi ti dà i bacetti e su chi le regole.


Ma anche no eh. Bacetti e regole dovrebbero essere un concerto.

Ah. E peraltro aggiungo che parlare di  "regole" da piccolissimi, fino ai sei mesi di età, mi suona pure un po' ridicolo.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio. Una gnocca è *sempre* più equilibrata e matura


Uhm, no. Neanche per me, genericamente parlando.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma anche no eh. Bacetti e regole dovrebbero essere un concerto.


Che figata la differenza tra teoria e pratica :rotfl:
Ma proprio te parli che hai fatto il padre e la madre contemporaneamente?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no. Neanche per me, genericamente parlando.


Seguire la voglia di fregna non certifica immaturità. Tranne che negli occhi di chi ha sovrastrutture culturali che bruciano i neuroni.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si possono amare i figli e riconoscersi maschi quantunque padri. Il *Mammo* é n'artra bestia. I bambini equilibrati sono quelli che hanno una figura femminile è una maschile dentro casa. Pure se sono due donne o due uomini. Ma quando sei piccolissimo di avere le idee chiare *su chi ti dà i bacetti e su chi le regole*.


Sì, ma stiamo parlando ancora di neonati e attaccamento neonatale.
Dopo, è evidente che debba emergere il neretto, con le differenziazioni necessarie tra le due figure (femminili e maschili).


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró questo è un discorso di necessità.
> 
> Voglio dire, se ci sono non mi metto a tirare fuori il latte (dueppalle) solo per far provare il brivido al papà di dare un biberon al pupo. Capirai che esperienza trascendentale.
> 
> ...


Se non si ha la necessità o la voglia di tirare il latte, come ho detto, si troveranno altri momenti solo per papà e bimbo. Che ne so, il bagnetto.
Non volevo generalizzare, ci sono donne non egoiste così come ci sono uomini menefreghisti. Mi riallacciavo al discorso fatto precedentemente, non stiamo facendo una statistica.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

... non mi sembra un discorso complesso.
Attaccamento neonatale (di entrambi i genitori verso il neonato), successiva differenziazione dei ruoli, non esclusione di una figura rispetto ad un'altra.
Differenziazione coppia/famiglia.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo nei rarissimi. Di solito va stretto.
> Mi chiedo come facesse a usarlo.


 nel mio caso, anzi nel suo caso, il problema era proprio la dimensione (era corto forse arrivava a 12 cm) ma non solo quello; in fatto pur con il preservativo appena entrava 1 colpo e già finiva tutto. Non esagero, era così. Dunque lui non voleva mai arrivare all'atto ma preferiva puntare tutto sui preliminari ma anche lì era sempre stanco, aveva male dappertutto e li faceva come capitava, per poi chiedermi di fargli una pompa e finiva lì, ma anche così bastava davvero pochi colpetti, una volta ho guardato l'orologio 2 minuti netti. 
Quando dovevamo farlo di nascosto in auto c'era la scusa che ormai non poteva dedicarmi chissà che tempo a me poi la paura che passava qualcuno ecc, e così lui si pigliava la sua soddisfazione (ci voleva cosi poco :rotfl:non dovevo faticare) ma io aspettavo quando passava da casa mia..... ma poi l'impegno che ci metteva era talmente scarso o forse io troppo tesa comunque non funzionava granché.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che figata la differenza tra teoria e pratica :rotfl:
> Ma proprio te parli che hai fatto il padre e la madre contemporaneamente?


Ho fatto niente più e niente meno di quello che capita in molte altre famiglie.
Con la differenza che manco di quello era contento.
Adesso quando ci sono i giorni di sua competenza ha capito che si deve muovere. E lo fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> .Ah. E peraltro aggiungo che parlare di  "regole" da piccolissimi, fino ai sei mesi di età, mi suona pure un po' ridicolo.


Tra sei mesi e un anno c'è un abisso. E mia figlia a un anno e tre mesi ha tolto il pannolino perché _io_ mi ci sono messo di punta. Bastone e carota come coi cani. Quantità di tempo e regole costanti invece che quality time e pippe filosofiche e vedi come fila tutto.
Si comincia con il no e il si.
Poi strutturi.
Adesso la nana se ne va in mezzo al mare da sola e io posso permettermi di non avere ansie perché ho fatto il padre, non il Mammo.
Chiariamoci, le ho pulito il culo come tutti, ma non ho mai inteso attribuire un valore sacrale all'accudimento. Quella è manutenzione senza senso. Purtroppo le femmine schiave di un certo modello culturale che le valorizza solo in quanto pulitrici di culi, fanno le guerre per attribuire alla rimozione della caccasanta(tm) un senso più alto, e poi si perdono miliardi di occasioni per fare la differenza nella vita dei figli perché sono affogate nell' accudimento fine a se stesso che diventa rumore di fondo. E poi si sentono pure tradito quando i figli cercano stimoli intellettuali altrove (ad esempio nel padre latitante che accolla le rotture pratiche a mammá, ma quando c'é ascolta i figli).


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho fatto niente più e niente meno di quello che capita in molte altre famiglie.


Oh. Su scala mondiale In 3 donne su 4 chiedono il permesso al marito pure per allacciarsi le scarpe. Che vuol dire?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma stiamo parlando ancora di neonati e attaccamento neonatale.
> Dopo, è evidente che debba emergere il neretto, con le differenziazioni necessarie tra le due figure (femminili e maschili).


Neonati sta fava. Conosco talebane radicalchic dell'allattamento al seno che allattano ragazzini di un anno e mezzo.


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> nel mio caso, anzi nel suo caso, il problema era proprio la dimensione (era corto forse arrivava a 12 cm) ma non solo quello; in fatto pur con il preservativo appena entrava 1 colpo e già finiva tutto. Non esagero, era così. Dunque lui non voleva mai arrivare all'atto ma preferiva puntare tutto sui preliminari ma anche lì era sempre stanco, aveva male dappertutto e li faceva come capitava, per poi chiedermi di fargli una pompa e finiva lì, ma anche così bastava davvero pochi colpetti, una volta ho guardato l'orologio 2 minuti netti.
> Quando dovevamo farlo di nascosto in auto c'era la scusa che ormai non poteva dedicarmi chissà che tempo a me poi la paura che passava qualcuno ecc, e così lui si pigliava la sua soddisfazione (ci voleva cosi poco :rotfl:non dovevo faticare) ma io aspettavo quando passava da casa mia..... ma poi l'impegno che ci metteva era talmente scarso o forse io troppo tesa comunque non funzionava granché.


Ma sai che a leggerti sto male?

Boh, non mi sembra un quadro edificante per nessuno...


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Neonati sta fava. Conosco talebane radicalchic dell'allattamento al seno che allattano ragazzini di un anno e mezzo.


Se è per questo c'è chi va avanti anche oltre i tre anni :unhappy:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è per questo c'è chi va avanti anche oltre i tre anni :unhappy:


Appunto, il ragazzino a quell'età ormai sa usare coltello e forchetta. Allucinante. Allucinante proprio.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> nel mio caso, anzi nel suo caso, il problema era proprio la dimensione (era corto forse arrivava a 12 cm) ma non solo quello; in fatto pur con il preservativo appena entrava 1 colpo e già finiva tutto. Non esagero, era così. Dunque lui non voleva mai arrivare all'atto ma preferiva puntare tutto sui preliminari ma anche lì era sempre stanco, aveva male dappertutto e li faceva come capitava, per poi chiedermi di fargli una pompa e finiva lì, ma anche così bastava davvero pochi colpetti, una volta ho guardato l'orologio 2 minuti netti.
> Quando dovevamo farlo di nascosto in auto c'era la scusa che ormai non poteva dedicarmi chissà che tempo a me poi la paura che passava qualcuno ecc, e così lui si pigliava la sua soddisfazione (ci voleva cosi poco :rotfl:non dovevo faticare) ma io aspettavo quando passava da casa mia..... ma poi l'impegno che ci metteva era talmente scarso o forse io troppo tesa comunque non funzionava granché.


Come nel film di Carlo Verdone... Furio !
Scusami curiosità; che età ha per avere tutti quei dolori in modo da ridurre l’atto a come l’hai descritto tu ?
Piuttosto niente che uno che inizia a lamentarsi per i dolori...tragicomico.
Posso capire che arrivano dei dolori dopo una certa età, qualche volta ma non a questo livello.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Neonati sta fava. Conosco talebane radicalchic dell'allattamento al seno che allattano ragazzini di un anno e mezzo.


Io sono arrivata a un po' più di un anno e sinceramente lo rifarei.
Oh... Non è che a un anno si attaccasse novanta volte al giorno. Mangiava e tutto il resto. Dietro consiglio della pediatra lo svezzamento lo ha iniziato anche un po' prima dei canonici sei mesi. Ma chissà perché pure i medici  (che hanno studiato per questo) consigliano  SE POSSIBILE di allattare anche qualcosa dopo l'anno.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come nel film di Carlo Verdone... Furio !
> Scusami curiosità; che età ha per avere tutti quei dolori in modo da ridurre l’atto a come l’hai descritto tu ?
> Piuttosto niente che uno che inizia a lamentarsi per i dolori...tragicomico.
> Posso capire che arrivano dei dolori dopo una certa età, qualche volta ma non a questo livello.


44 anni mica 80 ! Però ha 2 ernie del disco e non le operava dunque diceva che col braccio aveva subito dolore. Non avevo motivo di dubitarne ma comunque si vede che non voleva dedicarsi più di tanto a me, dunque ci marciava sui suoi dolori.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> 44 anni mica 80 ! Però ha 2 ernie del disco e non le operava dunque diceva che col braccio aveva subito dolore. Non avevo motivo di dubitarne ma comunque si vede che non voleva dedicarsi più di tanto a me, dunque ci marciava sui suoi dolori.


Senza parole...messo male. Parecchio. 
Tu avevi molto bisogno di affetto e ti sei accontentata, ma quando ti sei resa conto che l’affetto manco c’era, allora lo guardi con altri occhi... e vedi quello che è.
Anche io come prima cosa ho cercato l’affetto in un’amante, ma è tutta un’altra musica nella camera da letto.
Ti assicuro che anche parecchi anni sopra i 44 un uomo può non avere niente da invidiare ad uno di 20.
E non fidarti più di chi evita di conoscere tuo figlio.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono arrivata a un po' più di un anno e sinceramente lo rifarei.
> Oh... Non è che a un anno si attaccasse novanta volte al giorno. Mangiava e tutto il resto. Dietro consiglio della pediatra lo svezzamento lo ha iniziato anche un po' prima dei canonici sei mesi. Ma chissà perché *pure i medici  (che hanno studiato per questo) consigliano  SE POSSIBILE di allattare anche qualcosa dopo l'anno*.


Hai voglia. E, come accadde per mia moglie, ti lanciano occhiate fulminanti se dici che preferisci l'allattamento artificiale per questioni di lavoro. "Una mamma che preferisce il lavoro alla salute del neonato? Sciagurata". 
L'OMS ti consiglia i due anni.
Alcuni ti arrivano a dire anche finché si può.
Il Times addirittura ci ha fatto la copertina e ci sono pure indirizzi culturali volti a rendere la donna un meraviglioso ristorante anche quando il bambino dovrebbe cominciare a limonare con le coetanee. 
Io sono dell'idea che ognuno faccia quello che vuole (senza lamentarsi dopo). Oggi ci sono alternative per tutti. Se una donna non vuole allattare perché preferisce rimanere nel mondo del lavoro, non dovrebbe subire nessun ostracismo, esattamente come una donna che se ne vuole uscire per un tempo indefinito (ovviamente non pretendendo le stesse possibilità di carriera). L'importante è che non ci si dimentichi che esistono anche i padri e che sono altrettanto importanti delle madri e che non si è solo madri a tempo pieno ma anche donne.
PS Comunque oggi con tutti questi "consigli" e "Indirizzi" fare scelte come mamma e papà è diventato uno stress. Il giudizio (e la paura di fare errori) è sempre dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró questo è un discorso di necessità.
> 
> Voglio dire, se ci sono non mi metto a tirare fuori il latte (dueppalle) solo per far provare il brivido al papà di dare un biberon al pupo. Capirai che esperienza trascendentale.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Non esageriamo. Un figlio resta in casa almeno 18 anni (a volte 40 :carneval non è proprio indispensabile  staccarselo dal seno per correre a lavorare.
Si può essere collaborativi in altre cose e con tempi diversi. 
Magari è meglio che il padre faccia la spesa e da mangiare e lasci tranquilla la madre che allatta. 
La paternità si crea in tanti modi.
Non è necessario arrivare alla negazione del ruolo materno. 
Per me era dolorosissimo il tiralatte e ho fatto allattamento a richiesta. Non mi è sembrato di privare il padre di niente, né di essermi frustrata stando a casa qualche mese (su una carriera lavorativa che è oltre i quarant’anni) per occuparmi dei miei figli. 
Se mia figlia o mia nuora volessero rientrare dal lavoro dopo pochi giorni farei una battaglia con loro, per loro e per tutte le donne per il riconoscimento del diritto loro e dei bambini di entrare nel mondo con serenità, dolcezza e lentezza.

E tutto questo non nega la paternità e nulla ha a che vedere con la coppia e il sesso. Si fa sesso anche se si allatta. Al momento dell’orgasmo esce un po’ di latte.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> 44 anni mica 80 ! Però ha 2 ernie del disco e non le operava dunque diceva che col braccio aveva subito dolore. Non avevo motivo di dubitarne ma comunque si vede che non voleva dedicarsi più di tanto a me, dunque ci marciava sui suoi dolori.


Ci credo che ti amava


----------



## Rosarose (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> nel mio caso, anzi nel suo caso, il problema era proprio la dimensione (era corto forse arrivava a 12 cm) ma non solo quello; in fatto pur con il preservativo appena entrava 1 colpo e già finiva tutto. Non esagero, era così. Dunque lui non voleva mai arrivare all'atto ma preferiva puntare tutto sui preliminari ma anche lì era sempre stanco, aveva male dappertutto e li faceva come capitava, per poi chiedermi di fargli una pompa e finiva lì, ma anche così bastava davvero pochi colpetti, una volta ho guardato l'orologio 2 minuti netti.
> Quando dovevamo farlo di nascosto in auto c'era la scusa che ormai non poteva dedicarmi chissà che tempo a me poi la paura che passava qualcuno ecc, e così lui si pigliava la sua soddisfazione (ci voleva cosi poco :rotfl:non dovevo faticare) ma io aspettavo quando passava da casa mia..... ma poi l'impegno che ci metteva era talmente scarso o forse io troppo tesa comunque non funzionava granché.


Che disastro!!! Mi fai morire giuro, sembra la sceneggiatura di un film comico, se non ti fossi innamorata ( davvero incomprensibile) ti saresti fatta 4 risate e lo avresti mandato a fanc. Subito subito...
Alla dimensione si può rimediare con la bravura, ma qui stai descrivendo una frana totale!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> nel mio caso, anzi nel suo caso, il problema era proprio la dimensione (era corto forse arrivava a 12 cm) ma non solo quello; in fatto pur con il preservativo appena entrava 1 colpo e già finiva tutto. Non esagero, era così. Dunque lui non voleva mai arrivare all'atto ma preferiva puntare tutto sui preliminari ma anche lì era sempre stanco, aveva male dappertutto e li faceva come capitava, per poi chiedermi di fargli una pompa e finiva lì, ma anche così bastava davvero pochi colpetti, una volta ho guardato l'orologio 2 minuti netti.
> Quando dovevamo farlo di nascosto in auto c'era la scusa che ormai non poteva dedicarmi chissà che tempo a me poi la paura che passava qualcuno ecc, e così lui si pigliava la sua soddisfazione (ci voleva cosi poco :rotfl:non dovevo faticare) ma io aspettavo quando passava da casa mia..... ma poi l'impegno che ci metteva era talmente scarso o forse io troppo tesa comunque non funzionava granché.


VA beh, dai, lasciamo stare. Comunque ti piaceva.
Col prossimo SICURAMENTE  andrà meglio.
Sessualmente non potrai avere rimpianti, mettiamola così...


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

E a proposito di stress materni e di supermamme, questo divertente sfogo di una che non ce la fa e neppure vuole essere supermamma.

http://www.flipthroughtheworld.com/blog/2016/01/29/rivendicazione-di-una-mamma-normale/


(per chi volesse approfondire la questione, si cerchi on line marsupioterapia, cosleeping, alto contatto etc.)


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che non conosci la situazione, utilizzare le mie parole per attaccarmi lo trovo disonesto.


primo: Più che attacco lo definirei "sottolineare una discrepanza"
secondo: ovvio che non conosco la situazione, mi sono fermato a quello che hai detto


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono arrivata a un po' più di un anno e sinceramente lo rifarei.
> Oh... Non è che a un anno si attaccasse novanta volte al giorno. Mangiava e tutto il resto. Dietro consiglio della pediatra lo svezzamento lo ha iniziato anche un po' prima dei canonici sei mesi. Ma chissà perché pure i medici  (che hanno studiato per questo) consigliano  SE POSSIBILE di allattare anche qualcosa dopo l'anno.


Sta cosa della tetta come coccola genera mostri, secondo me. Se ogni tanto partecipassi a qualche cena tra medici che hanno studiato per questo e sentissi cosa cazzo dicono di quelle che usano le tette a fini consolatori, magari ti passerebbe un po' di romanticismo. Per una donna fare la mucca da latte è un passaggio obbligato, ma prima ci dai un taglio meglio è.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia. E, come accadde per mia moglie, ti lanciano occhiate fulminanti se dici che preferisci l'allattamento artificiale per questioni di lavoro. "Una mamma che preferisce il lavoro alla salute del neonato? Sciagurata".
> L'OMS ti consiglia i due anni.
> Alcuni ti arrivano a dire anche finché si può.
> Il Times addirittura ci ha fatto la copertina e ci sono pure indirizzi culturali volti a rendere la donna un meraviglioso ristorante anche quando il bambino dovrebbe cominciare a limonare con le coetanee.
> ...


Bisogna sempre vedere quanto hai le spalle larghe. Oggi sono i libri della pediatra di formazione danese, ieri era la suocera invadente e rompi coglioni che cagava il cazzo per Come tenere in braccio tuo figlio. Normalmente Quando qualcuno mi fa notare, come ogni tanto accade, che sono eccessivamente severo con mia figlia sull'educazione rispondo che piuttosto che farla diventare una di queste ragazzine di oggi che mangiano con la gobba e le mani in grembo la prendo a frustate senza rimorsi e senza rimpianti la gente inizia a farsi in massa i cazzi propri. Anche e soprattutto perché e pieno di adulti che mangiano con la forchetta in una mano e le palle nell'altra...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> primo: Più che attacco lo definirei "sottolineare una discrepanza"
> secondo: ovvio che non conosco la situazione, mi sono fermato a quello che hai detto


Ti sei impegnato a trovare una discrepanza che non c’era.
Ribadisco che se un marito è geloso del figlio, non è un uomo ma un bimbetto che vorrebbe le tette tutte per sé.
Invece di battere i piedi, visto che non ha due anni, farebbe meglio ad analizzare il perché della sua gelosia.
E questo non ha nulla a che fare con chi interrompe il dialogo amoroso e i rapporti sessuali.

Aggiungo i padri rancorosi lo vadano a dire ai figli che hanno avuto la vita rovinata dallo loro nascita e si prendano i dovuti sputi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sta cosa della tetta come coccola genera mostri, secondo me. Se ogni tanto partecipassi a qualche cena tra medici che hanno studiato per questo e sentissi cosa cazzo dicono di quelle che usano le tette a fini consolatori, magari ti passerebbe un po' di romanticismo. Per una donna fare la mucca da latte è un passaggio obbligato, ma prima ci dai un taglio meglio è.


 purtroppo ci sono donne che sembrano aver fatto un figlio solo loro.
Resto allibita, mio figlio , mio figlio , mio figlio e che cazzo è un bambino come gli altri. L'affetto che provi è comune ad altre mamme.
Ne conosco una che si è licenziata per accudire al figlio, ottimo lavoro, al nido si ammalava troppo.
Ora alla materna non lo manda perchè prende il raffreddore. Lo tiene a casa e il bimbo è sclerato.
Non ti dico il papà, depresso , contrariato e non riesce ad avere voce in capitolo. La priorità il bimbo.
Ora ha 4 anni e proprio il pargolo vuole andare a scuola, lei non ce lo manda con mille motivi.
Qunado la incontri si lamenta che è tremendo, non è come tutti gli altri lui è particolare.
Peccato che il problema e lei, non il bambino.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E a proposito di stress materni e di supermamme, questo divertente sfogo di una che non ce la fa e neppure vuole essere supermamma.
> 
> http://www.flipthroughtheworld.com/blog/2016/01/29/rivendicazione-di-una-mamma-normale/
> 
> ...


Però non si può fare diventare una tendenza di nicchia una pressione sociale.
La pressione è dei datori di lavoro per non fare figli, rientrare presto e ...avere figli sempre in piena salute.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> purtroppo ci sono donne che sembrano aver fatto un figlio solo loro.
> Resto allibita, mio figlio , mio figlio , mio figlio e che cazzo è un bambino come gli altri. L'affetto che provi è comune ad altre mamme.
> Ne conosco una che si è licenziata per accudire al figlio, ottimo lavoro, al nido si ammalava troppo.
> Ora alla materna non lo manda perchè prende il raffreddore. Lo tiene a casa e il bimbo è sclerato.
> ...


Questi sono casi che rasentano la sindrome di Münchhausen 
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sindrome_di_Münchhausen


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono casi che rasentano la sindrome di Münchhausen
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sindrome_di_Münchhausen


Diciamo che l'aver frequentato tempo famiglia e le mamme in generale nel mondo della scuola, mi ha fatto comprendere che certe tendenze non sono così rare.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Però non si può fare diventare una tendenza di nicchia una pressione sociale.*
> La pressione è dei datori di lavoro per non fare figli, rientrare presto e ...avere figli sempre in piena salute.



Siamo ai tempi dei social e tante neomamma si rivolgono proprio lì, dove trovano magari delle invasate pronte a consigliarle stronzate come il cosleeping agendo sui sensi di colpa.
Portati un bambino nel lettone per anni. 
Poi vediamo quanto resiste la coppia.
Se una è debole a queste cose ci crede.
Da ragazzo ero andato in giro per vendere i 15 (enciclopedia)  porta a porta.
Avevamo la formuletta manipolatoria da recitare per indurre in colpa la mamma casalinga che apriva "Per il bene di suo figlio, che anche s adesso ha 2 anni... " 
Una roba orribile, mi rifiutai.
Ma sulle menti deboli funzionava, soprattutto se a farlo era un'altra donna.


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non esageriamo. Un figlio resta in casa almeno 18 anni (a volte 40 :carneval non è proprio indispensabile  staccarselo dal seno per correre a lavorare.
> Si può essere collaborativi in altre cose e con tempi diversi.
> Magari è meglio che il padre faccia la spesa e da mangiare e lasci tranquilla la madre che allatta.
> La paternità si crea in tanti modi.
> ...


Ma certo che si può fare sesso anche se si allatta. Si può fare anche quando si è incinta. Non si è malate terminali, si è incinta. No, perché qualcuna lo usa come scusa...
Comunque che tu voglia fare una battaglia, nel caso, con tuo figlio e tua nuora mi sembra assurdo. Io ti direi di farti i cazzi tuoi, anche se lo fai con tutto il bene del mondo.
A volte è una scelta, tornare al lavoro in tempi brevi, altre una necessità.


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei impegnato a trovare una discrepanza che non c’era.
> Ribadisco che se un marito è geloso del figlio, non è un uomo ma un bimbetto che vorrebbe le tette tutte per sé.
> Invece di battere i piedi, visto che non ha due anni, farebbe meglio ad analizzare il perché della sua gelosia.
> E questo non ha nulla a che fare con chi interrompe il dialogo amoroso e i rapporti sessuali.
> ...


Tu sei partita dicendo che "la madre si è rincoglionita"...... 

Dalla mia esperienza posso dire che non sono mai stato geloso dei figli e non ho mai dato a loro la colpa per il "rincoglionimento" della mia ex. Ovviamento ero prima incredulo, poi spiazzato e alla fine incazzato con lei. Che poi il mio atteggiamento sia stato letto come competizione con i pargoli è una semplificazione che mi ha fatto girare le palle violentemente. E questo travisamento mi sembra un atteggiamento molto comune che scatta con frasi banali tipo "ma tu non sai cosa vuol dire diventare mamma!!!"

Che poi ci siano uomini immaturi non ho dubbi....sto solo dicendo di non cadere in automatismi


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Tu sei partita dicendo che "la madre si è rincoglionita"......
> 
> Dalla mia esperienza posso dire che non sono mai stato geloso dei figli e non ho mai dato a loro la colpa per il "rincoglionimento" della mia ex. Ovviamento ero prima incredulo, poi spiazzato e alla fine incazzato con lei. Che poi il mio atteggiamento sia stato letto come competizione con i pargoli è una semplificazione che mi ha fatto girare le palle violentemente. E questo travisamento mi sembra un atteggiamento molto comune che scatta con frasi banali tipo "*ma tu non sai cosa vuol dire diventare mamma!!!"*
> 
> Che poi ci siano uomini immaturi non ho dubbi....sto solo dicendo di non cadere in automatismi



Neretto: come dire, voi uomini non potere capire, statevene schisci che decidiamo noi.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> purtroppo ci sono donne che sembrano aver fatto un figlio solo loro.
> Resto allibita, mio figlio , mio figlio , mio figlio e che cazzo è un bambino come gli altri. L'affetto che provi è comune ad altre mamme.
> Ne conosco una che si è licenziata per accudire al figlio, ottimo lavoro, al nido si ammalava troppo.
> Ora alla materna non lo manda perchè prende il raffreddore. Lo tiene a casa e il bimbo è sclerato.
> ...



Mamma ansiosa iperprotettiva. Ne conosco qualcuna.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo ai tempi dei social e tante neomamma si rivolgono proprio lì, dove trovano magari delle invasate pronte a consigliarle stronzate come il cosleeping agendo sui sensi di colpa.
> Portati un bambino nel lettone per anni.
> Poi vediamo quanto resiste la coppia.
> Se una è debole a queste cose ci crede.
> ...


Fatto anch’io corsi di formazione simili e poi rifiutato il lavoro. Sono esperienze utili per chi fa il corso.
I social amplificano la risonanza di certe tendenze. Dai media sembra che i gay siano la maggioranza. 
Certamente voler apparire brave mamme o bravi genitori fa dire tante cose e anche mentire. Ho sentito parlare di serate passate a giocare con i figli da parte di genitori che a malapena li vedevano. I genitori mentono. Aveva ragione il dr, House, anche se parlava dei pazienti.


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tra sei mesi e un anno c'è un abisso. E mia figlia a un anno e tre mesi ha tolto il pannolino perché _io_ mi ci sono messo di punta. Bastone e carota come coi cani. Quantità di tempo e regole costanti invece che quality time e pippe filosofiche e vedi come fila tutto.
> Si comincia con il no e il si.
> Poi strutturi.
> Adesso la nana se ne va in mezzo al mare da sola e io posso permettermi di non avere ansie perché ho fatto il padre, non il Mammo.
> Chiariamoci, le ho pulito il culo come tutti, ma non ho mai inteso attribuire un valore sacrale all'accudimento. Quella è manutenzione senza senso. Purtroppo le femmine schiave di un certo modello culturale che le valorizza solo in quanto pulitrici di culi, fanno le guerre per attribuire alla rimozione della caccasanta(tm) un senso più alto, e poi si perdono miliardi di occasioni per fare la differenza nella vita dei figli perché sono affogate nell' accudimento fine a se stesso che diventa rumore di fondo. E poi si sentono pure tradito quando i figli cercano stimoli intellettuali altrove (ad esempio nel padre latitante che accolla le rotture pratiche a mammá, ma quando c'é ascolta i figli).


Caspita, un anno e tre mesi. Complimenti!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma certo che si può fare sesso anche se si allatta. Si può fare anche quando si è incinta. Non si è malate terminali, si è incinta. No, perché qualcuna lo usa come scusa...
> Comunque che tu voglia fare una battaglia, nel caso, con tuo figlio e tua nuora mi sembra assurdo. Io ti direi di farti i cazzi tuoi, anche se lo fai con tutto il bene del mondo.
> A volte è una scelta, tornare al lavoro in tempi brevi, altre una necessità.


No è una forzatura dovuta a un mondo del lavoro che fa pressioni e che non tutela la maternità e i bambini.


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è per questo c'è chi va avanti anche oltre i tre anni :unhappy:


Vero.
Una volta, in spiaggia, come vicina di ombrellone avevo una mamma che attaccava alla tetta suo figlio di 6 anni. Mia figlia, che di anni ne aveva ormai 10 e mi fa "Tu sei una mamma orribile"


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Vero.
> Una volta, in spiaggia, come vicina di ombrellone avevo una mamma che attaccava alla tetta suo figlio di 6 anni. Mia figlia, che di anni ne aveva ormai 10 e mi fa "Tu sei una mamma orribile"


A 10 anni le tette suscitavano già in me un altro tipo di interesse...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Tu sei partita dicendo che "la madre si è rincoglionita"......
> 
> Dalla mia esperienza posso dire che non sono mai stato geloso dei figli e non ho mai dato a loro la colpa per il "rincoglionimento" della mia ex. Ovviamento ero prima incredulo, poi spiazzato e alla fine incazzato con lei. Che poi il mio atteggiamento sia stato letto come competizione con i pargoli è una semplificazione che mi ha fatto girare le palle violentemente. E questo travisamento mi sembra un atteggiamento molto comune che scatta con frasi banali tipo "ma tu non sai cosa vuol dire diventare mamma!!!"
> 
> Che poi ci siano uomini immaturi non ho dubbi....sto solo dicendo di non cadere in automatismi


La madre si è rincoglionita perché vede un bambino di quaranta giorni con le capacità cognitive di uno di due anni.
È un rincoglinimento diffuso e comune a entrambi i genitori che pretendono suggerimenti su quali libri far leggere ai figli di otto anni perché hanno già letto anche Dostoevskij. 
Quando parlo di persone che conosco sono molto sintetica per evitare che casualmente possano riconoscersi.
La cosa agghiacciante era che il padre non guardava il bambino, molto più grave del naturale innamoramento di lei. 
Appunto proietti e lo fai pure su di me facendomi diventare ciò che non sono e non sono mai stata.


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A 10 anni le tette suscitavano già in me un altro tipo di interesse...


Ahahhahah non ho dubbi.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La madre si è rincoglionita p*erché vede un bambino di quaranta giorni con le capacità cognitive di uno di due anni.*
> È un rincoglinimento diffuso e comune a entrambi i genitori che pretendono suggerimenti su quali libri far leggere ai figli di otto anni perché hanno già letto anche Dostoevskij.
> Quando parlo di persone che conosco sono molto sintetica per evitare che casualmente possano riconoscersi.
> La cosa agghiacciante era che il padre non guardava il bambino, molto più grave del naturale innamoramento di lei.
> Appunto proietti e lo fai pure su di me facendomi diventare ciò che non sono e non sono mai stata.



https://www.pianetamamma.it/gravidanza/gravidanza-curiosita/musica-per-bambini-nella-pancia.html


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> https://www.pianetamamma.it/gravidanza/gravidanza-curiosita/musica-per-bambini-nella-pancia.html


Beh migliorare la cultura musicale degli adulti è sempre positivo :carneval:


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sta cosa della tetta come coccola genera mostri, secondo me. Se ogni tanto partecipassi a qualche cena tra medici che hanno studiato per questo e sentissi cosa cazzo dicono di quelle che usano le tette a fini consolatori, magari ti passerebbe un po' di romanticismo. Per una donna fare la mucca da latte è un passaggio obbligato, ma prima ci dai un taglio meglio è.


Adesso non bisogna arrivare a criticare allattamento al seno solo per i discorsi fatti da qualche medico ad una cena. Lo sappiamo anche perché certi medici consigliano allattamento artificiale.
Io sarei più da centro piuttosto che criticare chi allatta al seno; non critico neanche chi da il biberon, ma non facciamo adesso un vanto; troppo spesso ho sentito donne di non voler allattare per non rovinare il seno, perché è faticoso, perché così può dormire anche lei di notte.
Onestamente ho sentito più critiche verso le donne che allattano invece che verso le altre. È una scelta, non va giudicata, ma per favore non fate un pregio della scelta di non allattare.
È poi fino a che età considerate consono l’allattamento al seno ?
Lasciamo perdere OMS, visto che viene preso come oro colato qualche perla detta durante le cene da amici medici.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia. E, come accadde per mia moglie, ti lanciano occhiate fulminanti se dici che preferisci l'allattamento artificiale per questioni di lavoro. "Una mamma che preferisce il lavoro alla salute del neonato? Sciagurata".
> L'OMS ti consiglia i due anni.
> Alcuni ti arrivano a dire anche finché si può.
> Il Times addirittura ci ha fatto la copertina e ci sono pure indirizzi culturali volti a rendere la donna un meraviglioso ristorante anche quando il bambino dovrebbe cominciare a limonare con le coetanee.
> ...


Danny , scusami ma sei di parte.
Mi fa impressione la stima che hai di tua moglie nonostante tutto. Dare il biberon non è un pregio , così come non è una colpa. Ripeto: non è un pregio. E tornare il martedì dopo il parto a lavoro. È una scelta che non giudico ma non mi sento neanche a promuoverla come gesto eroico. Se fosse stakanovista tua moglie adesso non farebbe part time, una volta che vostra figlia è cresciuta.
Mi fa impressione che continui a vedere dei pregi dappertutto.


----------



## Rosarose (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny , scusami ma sei di parte.
> Mi fa impressione la stima che hai di tua moglie nonostante tutto. Dare il biberon non è un pregio , così come non è una colpa. Ripeto: non è un pregio. E tornare il martedì dopo il parto a lavoro. È una scelta che non giudico ma non mi sento neanche a promuoverla come gesto eroico. Se fosse stakanovista tua moglie adesso non farebbe part time, una volta che vostra figlia è cresciuta.
> Mi fa impressione che continui a vedere dei pregi dappertutto.


Condivido, che l'allattamento al seno sia raccomandato per rafforzare le difese immunitarie ( e non solo) è certo. Poi ognuno decide per sé! Ma io da madre non avrei mai negato avendola questa possibilità ai miei figli, è il primo gesto di amore di una madre!
Poi il papà può fare altre mille cose, per stare vicino a mamma e figlio.
È vero che i figli possono dividere, ma solo se la coppia non funzionava prima...la botta finale insomma!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny , scusami ma sei di parte.
> Mi fa impressione la stima che hai di tua moglie nonostante tutto. Dare il biberon non è un pregio , così come non è una colpa. Ripeto: non è un pregio. E tornare il martedì dopo il parto a lavoro. È una scelta che non giudico ma non mi sento neanche a promuoverla come gesto eroico. Se fosse stakanovista tua moglie adesso non farebbe part time, una volta che vostra figlia è cresciuta.
> Mi fa impressione che continui a vedere dei pregi dappertutto.


Se non avesse avuto pregi non l'avrei scelta e sposata, non credi?
Da questo punto di vista non posso che stimarla in quanto la pensa come me.
Dopodiché ha anche dei difetti.
Meno di altre che ho conosciuto in passato, comunque. Sono abbastanza selettivo. Senza affinità di pensiero non provo interesse. Zero.
E' un mio limite.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Condivido, che l'allattamento al seno *sia raccomandato per rafforzare le difese immunitarie *( e non solo) è certo. Poi ognuno decide per sé! Ma io da madre non avrei mai negato avendola questa possibilità ai miei figli, è il primo gesto di amore di una madre!
> Poi il papà può fare altre mille cose, per stare vicino a mamma e figlio.
> È vero che i figli possono dividere, ma solo se la coppia non funzionava prima...la botta finale insomma!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Boh, ci è andata di culo, probabilmente.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso non bisogna arrivare a criticare allattamento al seno solo per i discorsi fatti da qualche medico ad una cena. Lo sappiamo anche perché certi medici consigliano allattamento artificiale.
> Io sarei più da centro piuttosto che criticare chi allatta al seno; non critico neanche chi da il biberon, ma non facciamo adesso un vanto; t*roppo spesso ho sentito donne di non voler allattare per non rovinare il seno, perché è faticoso, perché così può dormire anche lei di notte.*
> Onestamente ho sentito più critiche verso le donne che allattano invece che verso le altre. È una scelta, non va giudicata, ma per favore non fate un pregio della scelta di non allattare.
> È poi fino a che età considerate consono l’allattamento al seno ?
> Lasciamo perdere OMS, visto che viene preso come oro colato qualche perla detta durante le cene da amici medici.


Sinceramente?
Ogni donna deve essere libera di fare una scelta senza essere giudicata, né sentirsi in colpa o superiore alle altre.
Nessuna donna deve sentirsi costretta ad allattare al seno se ha necessità di dormire per affrontare la giornata lavorativa del giorno dopo (che è fatta di persone che delle preoccupazioni della salute del bimbo di un altro se ne fregano altamente), perché non ce la fa, perché non vuole rovinarsi le tette (oh, sono le sue, eh, potrà decidere anche di preoccuparsi delle sue tette senza essere criticata? ), perché ha sonno, perché le fa male, perché... avrà le sue ragioni... Io non entro in merito su quello che una donna vuole fare del suo corpo. 
Sono scelte possibili oggi e sono scelte di libertà, che consentono alla donna di decidere per sé senza condizionamenti, se ha ovviamente la forza per farlo.
Di allattamento artificiale, da noi, non è morto nessuno. Non mia figlia, non mio fratello, che ha molte meno allergie di me, non tanti bimbi nati a fine anni 70 quando promuovevano il latte artificiale perché rendeva libere le donne.
Siamo passati da uno slogan all'altro, senza cambiare di fatto la questione che una donna quando fa una scelta che riguarda il suo corpo viene automaticamente criticata da altre donne.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non avesse avuto pregi non l'avrei scelta e sposata, non credi?
> Dopodiché ha anche dei difetti.
> Meno di altre che ho conosciuto in passato, comunque.


Ti credo che ha dei pregi, ma non far passare per pregi cose che non lo sono (come questo del biberon o ritorno al lavoro entro una settimana ). Sono scelte, ma non pregi. Avresti avuto meno stima di lei se allattava 2 mesi e tornava al lavoro dopo 2 mesi ?
Spero di no.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> nel mio caso, anzi nel suo caso, il problema era proprio la dimensione (era corto forse arrivava a 12 cm) ma non solo quello; in fatto pur con il preservativo appena entrava 1 colpo e già finiva tutto. Non esagero, era così. Dunque lui non voleva mai arrivare all'atto ma preferiva puntare tutto sui preliminari ma anche lì era sempre stanco, aveva male dappertutto e li faceva come capitava, per poi chiedermi di fargli una pompa e finiva lì, ma anche così bastava davvero pochi colpetti, una volta ho guardato l'orologio 2 minuti netti.
> Quando dovevamo farlo di nascosto in auto c'era la scusa che ormai non poteva dedicarmi chissà che tempo a me poi la paura che passava qualcuno ecc, e così lui si pigliava la sua soddisfazione (ci voleva cosi poco :rotfl:non dovevo faticare) ma io aspettavo quando passava da casa mia..... ma poi l'impegno che ci metteva era talmente scarso o forse io troppo tesa comunque non funzionava granché.


In mezzo agli altri discorsi me lo ero persa.

Cioè però.... Ma alla fine non ti passava la voglia? A quel punto davvero no grazie, e' meglio da sole. Altro che fargli il pompino a lui. Immagino proprio il contesto e il piacere.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti credo che ha dei pregi, ma non far passare per pregi cose che non lo sono (come questo del biberon o ritorno al lavoro entro una settimana ). Sono scelte, ma non pregi. Avresti avuto meno stima di lei se allattava 2 mesi e tornava al lavoro dopo 2 mesi ?
> Spero di no.


Non ci siamo capiti.
La mia stima va all'approccio alla materia, non alle scelte.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti.
> La mia stima va all'approccio alla materia, non alle scelte.


Concordo.

Ha trovato anche terreno fertile, e una disponibilità di tempo sopra la media. E non diamolo per scontato.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Ogni donna deve essere libera di fare una scelta senza essere giudicata, né sentirsi in colpa o superiore alle altre.
> Nessuna donna deve sentirsi costretta ad allattare al seno se ha necessità di dormire per affrontare la giornata lavorativa del giorno dopo (che è fatta di persone che delle preoccupazioni della salute del bimbo di un altro se ne fregano altamente), perché non ce la fa, perché non vuole rovinarsi le tette (oh, sono le sue, eh, potrà decidere anche di preoccuparsi delle sue tette senza essere criticata? ), perché ha sonno, perché le fa male, perché... avrà le sue ragioni... Io non entro in merito su quello che una donna vuole fare del suo corpo.
> Sono scelte possibili oggi e sono scelte di libertà, che consentono alla donna di decidere per sé senza condizionamenti, se ha ovviamente la forza per farlo.
> ...


D’accordo con te: ogni donna deve essere libera di scegliere ( anche di allattare al seno e senza essere criticata e derisa). Perché l’andamento era questo: talebane quelle che allattano e guarda come sono brave quelle che non lo fanno. Non ti sei accorto ?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In mezzo agli altri discorsi me lo ero persa.
> 
> Cioè però.... Ma alla fine non ti passava la voglia? A quel punto davvero no grazie, e' meglio da sole. Altro che fargli il pompino a lui. Immagino proprio il contesto e il piacere.


Concorrenza a Furio 
Per tirare su la nostra Flower immagina un tizio che a 44 anni al posto dei preliminari inizia con l’elenco dei dolori: schiena, spalla, anca, gomito, collo, ginocchio, caviglia.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In mezzo agli altri discorsi me lo ero persa.
> 
> Cioè però.... Ma alla fine non ti passava la voglia? A quel punto davvero no grazie, e' meglio da sole. Altro che fargli il pompino a lui. Immagino proprio il contesto e il piacere.


Si sta scadendo veramente nel pessimo. 
Mi dispiace ma non si possono leggere pagine e pagine su ogni dettaglio di donne e poi ridacchiare a fronte di evidenti problemi di quest'uomo. Che poi fosse un pezzo di merda non cambia, lo rimane.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo con te: ogni donna deve essere libera di scegliere ( anche di allattare al seno e senza essere criticata e derisa). Perché l’andamento era questo: talebane quelle che allattano e guarda come sono brave quelle che non lo fanno. Non ti sei accorto ?


Quando nacque nostra figlia, in ospedale, mia moglie fu fortemente criticata dopo il parto dalla dottoressa di turno ciellina per la richiesta di l'allattamento artificiale per motivi di lavoro.
Quando dico criticata uso un eufemismo: fu umiliata.
Io in quel momento stavo parlando con Galliani, dietro il vetro.
Quando la dottoressa ci vide si zittì e mia moglie e mia figlia furono al contrario coccolate per il resto della degenza.
Che cosa dovrei dedurre...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Concorrenza a Furio
> Per tirare su la nostra Flower immagina un tizio che a 44 anni al posto dei preliminari inizia con l’elenco dei dolori: schiena, spalla, anca, gomito, collo, ginocchio, caviglia.


Fa ridere?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso non bisogna arrivare a criticare allattamento al seno solo per i discorsi fatti da qualche medico ad una cena. Lo sappiamo anche perché certi medici consigliano allattamento artificiale.
> Io sarei più da centro piuttosto che criticare chi allatta al seno; non critico neanche chi da il biberon, ma non facciamo adesso un vanto; troppo spesso ho sentito donne di non voler allattare per non rovinare il seno, perché è faticoso, perché così può dormire anche lei di notte.
> Onestamente ho sentito più critiche verso le donne che allattano invece che verso le altre. È una scelta, non va giudicata, ma per favore non fate un pregio della scelta di non allattare.
> È poi fino a che età considerate consono l’allattamento al seno ?
> Lasciamo perdere OMS, visto che viene preso come oro colato qualche perla detta durante le cene da amici medici.


Qui si scatena l’inferno! :rotfl::carneval:

Direi finché si può e finché è un alimento.
Per cui c’è chi riesce una settimana e chi un anno.
Bloccare la montata lattea mi sembra una cosa brutta e dolorosa. Per me sarebbe stato impossibile. Ricordo ancora che mi guardavo allibita due palloni da calcio sul corpo già rientrato nella 42 scarsa.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando nacque nostra figlia, in ospedale, mia moglie fu fortemente criticata dopo il parto dalla dottoressa di turno ciellina per la richiesta di l'allattamento artificiale per motivi di lavoro.
> Quando dico criticata uso un eufemismo: fu umiliata.
> Io in quel momento stavo parlando con Galliani, dietro il vetro.
> Quando la dottoressa ci vide si zittì e mia moglie e mia figlia furono al contrario coccolate per il resto della degenza.
> Che cosa dovrei dedurre...


Di non fare lo stesso sbaglio anche tu con le donne che invece hanno scelto di allattare.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Vero.
> Una volta, in spiaggia, come vicina di ombrellone avevo una mamma che attaccava alla tetta suo figlio di 6 anni. Mia figlia, che di anni ne aveva ormai 10 e mi fa "Tu sei una mamma orribile"


E tu non hai detto a tua figlia, a voce alta abbastanza farti sentire dalla vicina di ombrellone, che tu provieni da un modello culturale avanzato mentre la signora invece no?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Ogni donna deve essere libera di fare una scelta senza essere giudicata, né sentirsi in colpa o superiore alle altre.
> Nessuna donna deve sentirsi costretta ad allattare al seno se ha necessità di dormire per affrontare la giornata lavorativa del giorno dopo (che è fatta di persone che delle preoccupazioni della salute del bimbo di un altro se ne fregano altamente), perché non ce la fa, perché non vuole rovinarsi le tette (oh, sono le sue, eh, potrà decidere anche di preoccuparsi delle sue tette senza essere criticata? ), perché ha sonno, perché le fa male, perché... avrà le sue ragioni... Io non entro in merito su quello che una donna vuole fare del suo corpo.
> Sono scelte possibili oggi e sono scelte di libertà, che consentono alla donna di decidere per sé senza condizionamenti, se ha ovviamente la forza per farlo.
> ...


Veramente bisognerebbe esigere la tutela della maternità e non la necessità di dormire per tornare al lavoro.
Negli anni 70 promuovevano l’allattamento artificiale per favorire la Nestlé e le altre fabbriche di latte artificiale e se si favoriva il lavoro delle donne era per sfruttarle (erano e sono pagate meno degli uomini) in anni di espansione industriale, non certo per favori l’emancipazione.
La positività dell’allattamento al seno deriva da studi seri e tu, tuo fratello o mio cugino non fanno statistica.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo con te: ogni donna deve essere libera di scegliere ( anche di allattare al seno e senza essere criticata e derisa). Perché l’andamento era questo: talebane quelle che allattano e guarda come sono brave quelle che non lo fanno. Non ti sei accorto ?


Temo di no.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fa ridere?


Se questo può far strappare un sorriso a Flower, perché no .
Credi che lui ha problemi ? Sicuramente lui non lo pensa così e non è il caso di compatire lui adesso. Lui sta benone circondato dalle sue donne e convinto di essere un Don Giovanni. Quelle che stanno male sono Flower e la ex moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si sta scadendo veramente nel pessimo.
> Mi dispiace ma non si possono leggere pagine e pagine su ogni dettaglio di donne e poi ridacchiare a fronte di evidenti problemi di quest'uomo. Che poi fosse un pezzo di merda non cambia, lo rimane.


Sai che non capisco a cosa ti riferisci?
Quali pagine?
E poi uno che pretende sesso e tratta di merda dovrebbe almeno avere quella virtù.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se questo può far strappare un sorriso a Flower, perché no .
> Credi che lui ha problemi ? Sicuramente lui non lo pensa così e non è il caso di compatire lui adesso. Lui sta benone circondato dalle sue donne e convinto di essere un Don Giovanni. Quelle che stanno male sono Flower e la ex moglie.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco a cosa ti riferisci?
> Quali pagine?
> E poi uno che pretende sesso e tratta di merda dovrebbe almeno avere quella virtù.


Mi sembra talmente palese che non so neppure cosa ci sia da spiegare. 
Provate a leggerla all'inverso come se a scrivere fosse stato un uomo.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra talmente palese che non so neppure cosa ci sia da spiegare.
> Provate a leggerla all'inverso come se a scrivere fosse stato un uomo.


Quoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo con te: ogni donna deve essere libera di scegliere ( anche di allattare al seno e senza essere criticata e derisa). Perché l’andamento era questo: talebane quelle che allattano e guarda come sono brave quelle che non lo fanno. Non ti sei accorto ?


Bella mia, non si tratta di essere criticati e derisi. Se hai un ragazzino di 3 anni che ormai quando ti azzanna la tetta gioca col cellulare e tuo marito sta su youporn perché sta disperatamente cercando l'ebrezza di ricordarsi Come è fatta una femmina prima di diventare bestiame lo stai difendendo Il senso profondo della tua femminilità, stai ammazzando La tua femminilità in favore della tua maternità, che è diverso.
E, per utilizzare una espressione che va per la maggiore, tenersi un ragazzino di 3 anni attaccato al capezzolo è profondamente immaturo.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco a cosa ti riferisci?
> Quali pagine?
> E poi uno che pretende sesso e tratta di merda dovrebbe almeno avere quella virtù.


Ho la sensazione che come al solito si sia buttata la storia sul sesso, forse perché era la parte più attaccabile.
Tutti sti piselli piccoli in anni di nudismo non ne ho visti. Diverse dimensioni, calibrate a seconda del clima, della nazionalità, dell'etnia sicuramente (in ordine di lunghezza neri, scuri di carnagione, nordici, orientali) ma tutto sommato in un range medio di accettabilità.
Ho visto più differenza di dimensione tra i clitoridi, per dire.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bella mia, non si tratta di essere criticati e derisi. Se hai un ragazzino di 3 anni che ormai quando ti azzanna la tetta gioca col cellulare e tuo marito sta su youporn perché sta disperatamente cercando l'ebrezza di ricordarsi Come è fatta una femmina prima di diventare bestiame lo stai difendendo Il senso profondo della tua femminilità, stai ammazzando La tua femminilità in favore della tua maternità, che è diverso.
> E, per utilizzare una espressione che va per la maggiore, tenersi un ragazzino di 3 anni attaccato al capezzolo è profondamente immaturo.


E chi ha mai detto che deve stare attaccato al seno fino a 3 anni ?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bella mia, non si tratta di essere criticati e derisi. Se hai un ragazzino di 3 anni che ormai quando ti azzanna la tetta gioca col cellulare e tuo marito sta su youporn perché sta disperatamente cercando l'ebrezza di ricordarsi Come è fatta una femmina prima di diventare bestiame lo stai difendendo Il senso profondo della tua femminilità, stai ammazzando La tua femminilità in favore della tua maternità, che è diverso.
> E, per utilizzare una espressione che va per la maggiore, tenersi un ragazzino di 3 anni attaccato al capezzolo è profondamente *immaturo*.



E' "fanatismo".


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che come al solito si sia buttata la storia sul sesso, forse perché era la parte più attaccabile.
> Tutti sti piselli piccoli in anni di nudismo non ne ho visti. Diverse dimensioni, calibrate a seconda del clima, della nazionalità, dell'etnia sicuramente (in ordine di lunghezza neri, scuri di carnagione, nordici, orientali) ma tutto sommato in un range medio di accettabilità.
> Ho visto più differenza di dimensione tra i clitoridi, per dire.


Vabbè , ma tu li hai visto a riposo.


----------



## flower7700 (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se questo può far strappare un sorriso a Flower, perché no .
> Credi che lui ha problemi ? Sicuramente lui non lo pensa così e non è il caso di compatire lui adesso. Lui sta benone circondato dalle sue donne e convinto di essere un Don Giovanni. Quelle che stanno male sono Flower e la ex moglie.


Comunque si lamentava sempre dei suoi dolori, anche in giro per foto, poi al momento di passare all'atto dopo poco tornavano i dolori e dunque niente... certo non era sempre così ogni santa volta ma ho notato che negli ultimi mesi era molto peggiorata questa cosa dei dolori, forse era per finta visto che voleva eclissarsi. 

A maggior ragione mi chiedo chi me lo ha fatto fare di restare zitta e muta e sperare in chissà cosa... visto che le parole c'erano, ma i fatti no. :facepalm:

In ogni caso non farà mai prestazioni di chissà che livello perché l'eiaculazione precoce è un problema effettivo, da affrontare con un andrologo, non passa da solo, non credo sia solo generato dal poco sesso. Forse l'altra donna, come la moglie, si accontentava della presenza e delle belle parole e non del sesso da urlo. A meno che adesso si imbottisce di viagra... me ne aveva accennato che l'aveva provato in passato


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E chi ha mai detto che deve stare attaccato al seno fino a 3 anni ?


Qualche esempio lo avrei.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè , ma tu li hai visto a riposo.


E che è? Sono telescopici?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' "fanatismo".


Attenzione che se scendi di 1 anno dai dei fanatici a OMS .
Sai che non so chi è Galliani ?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E che è? Sono telescopici?


Boh... mi hanno raccontato che quando non riposano .... crescono .
Sara vero ?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Attenzione che se scendi di 1 anno dai dei fanatici a OMS .
> Sai che non so chi è Galliani ?


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriano_Galliani


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra talmente palese che non so neppure cosa ci sia da spiegare.
> Provate a leggerla all'inverso come se a scrivere fosse stato un uomo.


È il mio esercizio costante rovesciare le situazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che come al solito si sia buttata la storia sul sesso, forse perché era la parte più attaccabile.
> Tutti sti piselli piccoli in anni di nudismo non ne ho visti. Diverse dimensioni, calibrate a seconda del clima, della nazionalità, dell'etnia sicuramente (in ordine di lunghezza neri, scuri di carnagione, nordici, orientali) ma tutto sommato in un range medio di accettabilità.
> Ho visto più differenza di dimensione tra i clitoridi, per dire.


Poverino, ma il sesso era il meno.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriano_Galliani


Boh, pensavo un medico. Non era mica all’ospedale?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh... mi hanno raccontato che quando non riposano .... crescono .
> Sara vero ?


Sì, ma non come un bastone per farsi selfie.


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E tu non hai detto a tua figlia, a voce alta abbastanza farti sentire dalla vicina di ombrellone, che tu provieni da un modello culturale avanzato mentre la signora invece no?


Le ho detto che se avessi continuato ad allattarla fino a sei anni avrei avuto le tette come la signora


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' "fanatismo".


E fino a due anni come la vedi ?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E che è? Sono telescopici?


Magari i mini dotati evitano i campi di naturisti?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E fino a due anni come la vedi ?


A due anni non è alimentazione. È consolazione. Bisognerebbe riuscire a trovare un oggetto transizionale.
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oggetti_transizionali


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh, pensavo un medico. Non era mica all’ospedale?


Io non sono un medico, eppure c'ero anch'io.
Il concetto abbastanza orripilante è banalmente questo:
"Sciura Maria, lei è una fellona pigra e ha qualche problema se non vuole allattare SUO figlio a cui sicuramente cadrà addosso un meteorite se non lo farà e non mi dica che il lavoro è una buona motivazione".
"Ah, suo marito parla con Galliani, allora siete vip. No, signora, mi scusi, lei ha tutte le ragioni per non allattare perché sicuramente farà qualcosa di più importante che badare ai bambini".
Abbiate pazienza, dalla penosa scenetta emerse questo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono un medico, eppure c'ero anch'io.
> Il concetto abbastanza orripilante è banalmente questo:
> "Sciura Maria, lei è una fellona pigra e ha qualche problema se non vuole allattare SUO figlio a cui sicuramente cadrà addosso un meteorite se non lo farà e non mi dica che il lavoro è una buona motivazione".
> "Ah, suo marito parla con Galliani, allora siete vip. No, signora, mi scusi, lei ha tutte le ragioni per non allattare perché sicuramente farà qualcosa di più importante che badare ai bambini".
> Abbiate pazienza, dalla penosa scenetta emerse questo.


Io interpreterei diversamente.
Ma sei talmente certo della bontà della scelta che è meglio lasciar stare.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari i mini dotati evitano i campi di naturisti?



Dai, non creiamo aspettative eccessive, oggiù...:sonar::sonar::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io interpreterei diversamente.
> Ma sei talmente certo della *bontà della scelta* che è meglio lasciar stare.


Non della bontà della scelta, ma della "bontà di poter scegliere".
Concetto che difenderò sempre.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E fino a due anni come la vedi ?


https://www.ibs.it/ma-come-fa-a-far...ovwN5EP9IexT5_aLWTOK72Sq8CtyHPFAaAjalEALw_wcB


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E fino a due anni come la vedi ?


Si diventa fanatici quando la propria scelta diventa l'unica accettabile obbligando il resto del monto ad adeguarsi.
Questo accade sia dopo un mese che dopo due anni o tre.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si diventa fanatici quando la propria scelta diventa l'unica accettabile obbligando il resto del monto ad adeguarsi.
> Questo accade sia dopo un mese che dopo due anni o tre.


Appunto ed in entrambe le direzioni.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono un medico, eppure c'ero anch'io.
> Il concetto abbastanza orripilante è banalmente questo:
> "Sciura Maria, lei è una fellona pigra e ha qualche problema se non vuole allattare SUO figlio a cui sicuramente cadrà addosso un meteorite se non lo farà e non mi dica che il lavoro è una buona motivazione".
> "Ah, suo marito parla con Galliani, allora siete vip. No, signora, mi scusi, lei ha tutte le ragioni per non allattare perché sicuramente farà qualcosa di più importante che badare ai bambini".
> Abbiate pazienza, dalla penosa scenetta emerse questo.


A me da questo racconto emerge un solo fatto: è figo parlare con Qualcuno o essere amico di Qualcuno e sono contento che la dottoressa abbia capito chi ha davanti. E che lo sappiano tutti.


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Ogni donna deve essere libera di fare una scelta senza essere giudicata, né sentirsi in colpa o superiore alle altre.
> Nessuna donna deve sentirsi costretta ad allattare al seno se ha necessità di dormire per affrontare la giornata lavorativa del giorno dopo (che è fatta di persone che delle preoccupazioni della salute del bimbo di un altro se ne fregano altamente), perché non ce la fa, perché non vuole rovinarsi le tette (oh, sono le sue, eh, potrà decidere anche di preoccuparsi delle sue tette senza essere criticata? ), perché ha sonno, perché le fa male, perché... avrà le sue ragioni... Io non entro in merito su quello che una donna vuole fare del suo corpo.
> Sono scelte possibili oggi e sono scelte di libertà, che consentono alla donna di decidere per sé senza condizionamenti, se ha ovviamente la forza per farlo.
> ...


Alla fine saró per sempre grata al medico che, alle dimissioni dall’ospedale con il primo figlio, fece un discorso generale sull’allattamento, sulle mode del “per niente” e “ad ogni costo”.

Disse a noi mamme che il latte materno è, salvo casi eccezionali, l’alimento più corretto per il neonato, il migliore.
Ma che prima del latte materno il bambino ha bisogno di una madre che stia bene.

E se stare bene implica per un motivo o per un altro non allattare, ci sono buonissimi latti artificiali in commercio che sopperiscono adeguatamente.

Poche parole ma chiare e, soprattutto, giuste.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A me da questo racconto emerge un solo fatto: è figo parlare con Qualcuno o essere amico di Qualcuno e sono contento che la dottoressa abbia capito chi ha davanti. E che lo sappiano tutti.


Ti manca il particolare che ho omesso.
Io neppure sapevo chi era. Io parlo con tutti, chi fosse lui me lo hanno detto dopo.
Io avevo passato tutto il giorno nella sala d'aspetto con sua (ex) moglie, che aspettava nascesse il nipote.
Bella donna, per carità, ma a me sconosciuta.
Giocare sull'equivoco anche all'epoca ci fu utile, comunque.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Alla fine saró per sempre grata al medico che, alle dimissioni dall’ospedale con il primo figlio, fece un discorso generale sull’allattamento, sulle mode del “per niente” e “ad ogni costo”.
> 
> Disse a noi mamme che il latte materno è, salvo casi eccezionali, l’alimento più corretto per il neonato, il migliore.
> Ma che prima del latte materno il bambino ha bisogno di una madre che stia bene.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che come al solito si sia buttata la storia sul sesso, forse perché era la parte più attaccabile.
> Tutti sti piselli piccoli in anni di nudismo non ne ho visti. Diverse dimensioni, calibrate a seconda del clima, della nazionalità, dell'etnia sicuramente (in ordine di lunghezza neri, scuri di carnagione, nordici, orientali) ma tutto sommato in un range medio di accettabilità.
> Ho visto più differenza di dimensione tra i clitoridi, per dire.


E non solo sul pisellino. Ma su ernia e dolori vari. 
Capisco la rabbia di Flower ma non mi pare il caso di mettersi in coro a ridacchiare dove non c'è nulla da ridere.
Tra l'altro problemi come eiaculazione precoce non è che una prima o poi non potrebbe trovarli nel compagno stesso. Ed è il "ridacchiamento" che porta alcuni a riempirsi di pastiglie (magari comprate on line) anzichè recarsi dal medico (magari per timore di essere sfanculato?).
L'ex di Flower era un egoista. Le dimensioni del pene o i problemi di salute sono altra questione.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Comunque si lamentava sempre dei suoi dolori, anche in giro per foto, poi al momento di passare all'atto dopo poco tornavano i dolori e dunque niente... certo non era sempre così ogni santa volta ma ho notato che negli ultimi mesi era molto peggiorata questa cosa dei dolori, forse era per finta visto che voleva eclissarsi.
> 
> A maggior ragione mi chiedo chi me lo ha fatto fare di restare zitta e muta e sperare in chissà cosa... visto che le parole c'erano, ma i fatti no. :facepalm:
> 
> In ogni caso non farà mai prestazioni di chissà che livello perché l'eiaculazione precoce è un problema effettivo, da affrontare con un andrologo, non passa da solo, non credo sia solo generato dal poco sesso. Forse l'altra donna, come la moglie, si accontentava della presenza e delle belle parole e non del sesso da urlo. A meno che adesso si imbottisce di viagra... me ne aveva accennato che l'aveva provato in passato


Eri tu l'altra donna.
Flower per quanto hai scritto non credo facesse finta, probabilmente si trascurava e aveva paura ad andare da un medico. L'ernia può creare uno stato di infiammazione e i dolori possono crescere.
E' tutto collegato, anche il fatto che si fermasse subito. Probabilmente se ti mettevi tu sopra andava un po' meglio.
Questo non giustifica che sia stato uno stronzo, ma neppure arrivare a che facesse finta di avere problemi.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le ho detto che se avessi continuato ad allattarla fino a sei anni avrei avuto le tette come la signora


Chapeau.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qualche esempio lo avrei.


Io pure.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E fino a due anni come la vedi ?


Un calcio in culo alla libertà delle donne di far quel cazzo che vogliono col proprio corpo.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando nacque nostra figlia, in ospedale, mia moglie fu fortemente criticata dopo il parto dalla dottoressa di turno ciellina per la richiesta di l'allattamento artificiale per motivi di lavoro.
> Quando dico criticata uso un eufemismo: fu umiliata.
> Io in quel momento stavo parlando con Galliani, dietro il vetro.
> Quando la dottoressa ci vide si zittì e mia moglie e mia figlia furono al contrario coccolate per il resto della degenza.
> Che cosa dovrei dedurre...


Sai che non ho capito la scelta di interrompere la montata lattea per esigenze lavorative? Perché?
Si può allattare per i primi 2 mesi (maternità obbligatoria ) e poi la sera ....
Dove ho partorito , in realtà suggerivano di non allattare per non sciupare le tette...


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Eri tu l'altra donna.
> Flower per quanto hai scritto non credo facesse finta, probabilmente si trascurava e aveva paura ad andare da un medico. L'ernia può creare uno stato di infiammazione e i dolori possono crescere.
> E' tutto collegato, anche il fatto che si fermasse subito. Probabilmente se ti mettevi tu sopra andava un po' meglio.
> Questo non giustifica che sia stato uno stronzo, ma neppure arrivare a che facesse finta di avere problemi.


Marianna...l’eiaculazione precoce rientra nel profilo della persona descritta da flower ...
Al 100%....  l’ernia non c’entra una mazza


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Marianna...l’eiaculazione precoce rientra nel profilo della persona descritta da flower ...
> Al 100%....  l’ernia non c’entra una mazza


Cosa intendi. Il comportamento da farfallina o l'aveva già scritto. Se è così non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi. Il comportamento da farfallina o l'aveva già scritto. Se è così non me lo ricordo.


Di solito chi difettandi empatia  e ha problemi a condividere l’intimita (diciamo così ),  oltre ad un elenco di altri elementi che per ammorbare, non elenco .... presenta spesso problemi nella sfera sessuale ...primo fra tutti l’eiaculazione precoce.
La focalizzazione soprattutto sulle dinamiche di conquista epistolare rappresenta spesso una forma di compensazione ...
Sono spesso anche misogini e non hanno in simpatia il genere femminile ..diciamo così


----------



## Marjanna (4 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Di solito chi difettandi empatia  e ha problemi a condividere l’intimita (diciamo così ),  oltre ad un elenco di altri elementi che per ammorbare, non elenco .... presenta spesso problemi nella sfera sessuale ...primo fra tutti l’eiaculazione precoce.
> La focalizzazione soprattutto sulle dinamiche di conquista epistolare rappresenta spesso una forma di compensazione ...
> Sono spesso anche misogini e non hanno in simpatia il genere femminile ..diciamo così


La conquista epistolare credo sia più legata ad un fattore di tempi e "investimento", avendola lui conosciuta da impegnato non aveva voglia di rischiare e uscire così col rischio di non battere chiodo. Il tempo nelle lunghe serate in casa invece gli era facile usarlo. Era la sua forma di corteggiamento.
Dopo la fine del matrimonio ha portato avanti una modalità creata.
L'elenco per ammorbare sarebbe interessante 
Poi potrebbe essere anche come dici tu, ma io prima di cause psicologiche valuto sempre quelle fisiche. Sappiamo poco di lui ma non escludo che la base di questo problema sia fisica. Che non giustifica il comportamento da stronzo e egoista, ma non mi pare che la questione abbia base in dimensioni del pene ed efficacia di prestazione.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi io?
> 
> Io ho detto di tutto e ascoltato di tutto
> 
> ...


Trovo utto molto triste 

Ma dire semplicemente che non si è più interessati è così brutto? 
Non mi sembra che ci voglia particolare coraggio e si fa miglior figura


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Trovo utto molto triste
> 
> Ma dire semplicemente che non si è più interessati è così brutto?
> Non mi sembra che ci voglia particolare coraggio e si fa miglior figura


Mi era sfuggito il post di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] .
Mi dispiace. Ma non ho capito benissimo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si sta scadendo veramente nel pessimo.
> Mi dispiace ma non si possono leggere pagine e pagine su ogni dettaglio di donne e poi ridacchiare a fronte di evidenti problemi di quest'uomo. Che poi fosse un pezzo di merda non cambia, lo rimane.


Non era mia intenzione quella di ridacchiare.

Io i problemi però li vedo in questo momento dal lato di  [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] . In tutta franchezza.
Perché ha preso un uomo (non mi interessa neanche definirlo stronzo) e ci ha costruito sopra  (letteralmente eh) un universo  - che è solo il suo - verso cui è evidente che quest'uomo non avesse alcuna rispondenza nel concreto. Nei fatti.

E manco si può dire che lui le abbia fatto perdere la testa perché bravo a letto. Tutt'altro. Io leggo un disastro, dove un egoista con problemi senz'altro evidenti non si pone nemmeno il problema di soddisfarla. E non solo perché ce l'ha piccolo.
E in tutto questo è flower che deve riflettere su che razza di piacere provasse  LEI. Perché dubito che in roba simile ci possa essere piacere nel dare piacere. Per me.

Ed è sempre questo il punto.
Non può averla fatta su neanche con il sesso.

Cosa resta?
Restano frequentissime messaggiate.
Dove lei vede un artificio di lui per  "conquistarla". Io vedo uno che ha molto tempo e molta voglia di evadere da casa sua.
In tutto questo, sesso compreso, vedo autentici disastri. E ripeto: non è uno che si è sposata. E' uno che ad un certo punto, a voler essere pure sempre umani  (cioè a non voler sparire da un giorno all'altro) gli si dice anche un bel  "ciao", senza rimpianti. Flower non è una ragazzina di vent'anni. Come non lo sono io, e come non lo siamo in tanti. Direi che l'esperienza di guardare ai fatti, oltre che ai propri desideri, c'è tutta. E i fatti parlano di uno che va senza nemmeno nasconderlo in una direzione molto diversa dalla sua. E per giunta il sesso è un disastro, quindi neanche si può dire che potesse aver perso la testa. Passi la prima, ci si aggiusta la seconda.... Se alla terza mi chiedi un pompino, non mi tocchi perché sei (solo tu eh ) scomodo in auto, e mi scambi per il gettone nella macchina del caffè... Stai pure certa che io mi tengo i miei problemi, ma tu troverai un'altra che ti si piglia.
In tutto questo lei anziché godere si è accollata un problema dell'altro. A fronte di cosa? Di suoi castelli in aria. Su questo rifletterei. Sul resto può anche scapparci una risata. Ridere anche su quanto si è stati irrazionali fa bene. Secondo me.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La conquista epistolare credo sia più legata ad un fattore di tempi e "investimento", avendola lui conosciuta da impegnato non aveva voglia di rischiare e uscire così col rischio di non battere chiodo. Il tempo nelle lunghe serate in casa invece gli era facile usarlo. Era la sua forma di corteggiamento.
> Dopo la fine del matrimonio ha portato avanti una modalità creata.
> L'elenco per ammorbare sarebbe interessante
> Poi potrebbe essere anche come dici tu, ma io prima di cause psicologiche valuto sempre quelle fisiche. Sappiamo poco di lui ma non escludo che la base di questo problema sia fisica. Che non giustifica il comportamento da stronzo e egoista, ma non mi pare che la questione abbia base in dimensioni del pene ed efficacia di prestazione.


La conquista epistolare è legata al fatto che con voi femmine funziona. Nient'altro. Uno vi lascia masturbare ben benino con la vostra immaginazione e si risparmia un sacco di fatica. Per questo ho sempre adorato le femmine del Nord europa. Essendo più emancipata, quando una donna vuole una bistecca si cerca una bistecca. Senza doverla per forza incartare.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Trovo utto molto triste
> 
> Ma dire semplicemente che non si è più interessati è così brutto?
> Non mi sembra che ci voglia particolare coraggio e si fa miglior figura


Ah sicuro, però così avviene, io ripeto non lo faccio più da tempo, personalmente

Peraltro ho letto veramente molte cose tristi in questo 3d

A partire da cazzi piccoli per finire a eiaculazioni precoci, che saltano fuori chissà perché quando tutto va a rotoli

E mi fa molta tenerezza devo dire lo "sparare" su queste cose (dopo ovviamente)

Che se questo qui aveva il cazzo di 25 e ti trombava per 6 ore di fila, allora magari era un granduomo anche se era sparito

Vabbè..
Concediamo la pistola giocattolo che sputa acqua fresca, a chi a terra è crivellato di colpi

Ognuno spara con le armi che possiede


----------



## Rosarose (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sicuro, però così avviene, io ripeto non lo faccio più da tempo, personalmente
> 
> Peraltro ho letto veramente molte cose tristi in questo 3d
> 
> ...


Credo che non abbiate Chiara la sensibilità femminile. È difficile che una donna sminuisca le prestazioni sessuali di un'uomo che è stato con lei in una relazione lunga più di un'anno. Davvero difficile, perché in questo sminuire lui, sminuirebbe se stessa. Quindi sono sicura che [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION] non ha ingigantito nulla nel suo racconto, che riflette la realtà di quello che è stato.
Quindi nessuno ha sparato su di un poveretto....


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra talmente palese che non so neppure cosa ci sia da spiegare.
> Provate a leggerla all'inverso come se a scrivere fosse stato un uomo.


Considerato dal punto di vista di chi vuol sdrammatizzare un evento doloroso come quello di Flower, esacerbando i difetti di questo amante che non ha saputo amarla anche se glielo aveva detto e promesso, per non farla pensare ai ricordi belli ( qualcuno ci sarà stato) e per aiutarla a voltare pagina. Non era un ridere dei suoi malanni, ma del fatto che continuava a fare il galletto ( giocando con i sentimenti di Flower) in un modo originale, non avendo strumenti a disposizione o non volendoli usare per egoismo. Prima piacere mio e poi tu chissenefrega. Perché se i dolori ci sono, ok: ci sono, ma allora non li avevi quando cercavi la tua soddisfazione ? Mi sorge il dubbio che i dolori qualche volta erano una scusa per tagliare corto.
Comunque qui sul forum ho letto di donne tradite a cui è stato detto “ che non sapevano darla” e per questo che sono state tradite. Questo l’ho trovato veramente inopportuno.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Io un po' la tara la farei. Altrimenti devo pensare che l'impazzimento erotico di Flower sia soprattutto una questione di orgoglio.
Da quanto ho letto, però, il suo coinvolgimento mi sembrava indubitabile. E se vi è coinvolgimento vi è anche stima nella persona.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sicuro, però così avviene, io ripeto non lo faccio più da tempo, personalmente
> 
> Peraltro ho letto veramente molte cose tristi in questo 3d
> 
> ...


D’accordo , ma non mi sembra che l’ex di Flower è crivellato a terra di colpi di pistola ad’acqua. Anzi è l’unico che sta benone. Ha già rimpiazzato moglie ed amante in un’attimo.
Comunque ad una relazione finita così è meglio se Flower lo vede come è realmente, invece di immaginarlo ancora come un principe azzurro. Altrimenti rimarrà lì a cularsi nel ricordo di qualcosa meraviglioso che ha perso. Non è sputtare nel piatto in cui hai mangiato, ma “ un aprire gli occhi”.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sicuro, però così avviene, io ripeto non lo faccio più da tempo, personalmente
> 
> Peraltro ho letto veramente molte cose tristi in questo 3d
> 
> ...


Su questo in parte sono d'accordo.
Ma non credo che sia la  "ripicca" (tipo che mi hai mollato e allora vado in giro dicendo che ce lo avevi pure piccolo).

Almeno, non nel contesto del forum  (nessuno lo conosce... Che sputtanamento sarebbe? Al di là di uno sfogo o di una risatina). Che ripeto: la domanda resta sempre il perché. Non è uno con cui hai costruito, che ha saputo inizialmente per così dire  "sopperire" a carenze, che si è preoccupato dei tuoi bisogni eccetera. E che magari ad un certo punto ha problemi. E' uno che dall'inizio. (oh... Così mi arriva) aveva enormi problemi inversamente proporzionali alla dimensione del cazzo. Eppero' ti e' stato bene così dall'inizio, e per anni. Io dico che QUESTO non va bene. Il resto ci può stare comodi sfogo. Non lo vedo molto diverso dal dargli dello stronzo perché una volta tornato libero aveva più modo di evadere e non se ne stava giornate a chattare... Essu'.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io un po' la tara la farei. Altrimenti devo pensare che l'impazzimento erotico di Flower sia soprattutto una questione di orgoglio.
> Da quanto ho letto, però, il suo coinvolgimento mi sembrava indubitabile. E se vi è coinvolgimento vi è anche stima nella persona.


Gli ha proiettato addosso il suo mondo.

E' un ottimo alibi per un coinvolgimento che altrimenti non ha ragione di essere.

E' questo il problema! Che i fatti smentiscono una ad una tutte le aspettative di flower. E malgrado questo lei ha visto rispondenza in uno con cui non aveva altro a che spartire che fregnacce via cavo e un hobby. Questo è quello che emerge. Se poi lei lo stia mostrizzando non lo posso sapere. Ma non mi sembra. Lei sostiene di essere stata manipolata. Io sostengo che la più grande manipolazione la abbia fatta lei nei propri medesimi confronti.
E ad una certa chissenefrega se lui ora le suscita qualche ilarità. Avendo ben chiaro che lei sta ridendo essenzialmente di se stessa. Amen. A volte fa bene. Non sempre, ma in certi casi si. Con questo manco del buon sesso aveva a che spartire. Aveva il cazzo piccolo e un po' di problemi di precocità, uniti ad un egoismo spiazzante? Eh vabbè, speriamo che il prossimo lo scelga meglio!


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Credo che non abbiate Chiara la *sensibilità femminile*. È difficile che una donna sminuisca le prestazioni sessuali di un'uomo che è stato con lei in una relazione lunga più di un'anno. Davvero difficile, perché in questo sminuire lui, sminuirebbe se stessa. Quindi sono sicura che @_Flower_ non ha ingigantito nulla nel suo racconto, che riflette la realtà di quello che è stato.
> Quindi nessuno ha sparato su di un poveretto....
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk



Non è questione di sensibilità femminile (ma esiste? Davvero?), ma di arrivare a comprendere che se ci si relaziona con una persona per vario tempo, questa deve esserci piaciuta e la persona essere stata oggetto di stima.
Se la rimpiangiamo perché ci lascia, non ha senso dopo esporla e partecipare al pubblico ludibrio.
A me ha stupito ieri che mi si facesse notare la stima che ancora provo per mia moglie.
A me sembra un'ovvietà pensare che esista: l'ho scelta, l'ho amata, sono rimasto con lei.
Evidentemente per me ha avuto qualità che non ho trovato in altre donne.
Non è stata perfetta come non lo sono io. 
Non ho tollerato in lei scoprire il suo lato egoistico e il suo comportamento da stronza nei miei confronti quando era coinvolta dall'altro, ma tutto il resto della nostra lunga relazione, nella sua imperfezione, non definisce solo lei, ma anche me, le mie priorità, compresi obiettivi e progetti che ho consolidato con lei in 30 anni.
Io non ho dubbi che Flowers se non fosse stata mollata sarebbe andata avanti nella relazione con quell'uomo, senza dare troppo peso alle dimensioni del pene e alla qualità del sesso. Questo perché a Flowers non frega nulla di tutto questo, non così tanto da dolersene realmente, avendo apprezzato il resto.
Non spetta a noi giudicare se sia poco o tanto, era il giusto per lei.
Ora tira fuori questa storia, , la sbatte in faccia alla nuova donna dell'amante, nel tentativo di svilire l'ex, degrada tutto quanto quello che c'è stato compresa la componente umana, lasciando che emergano dubbi addirittura sule ernie, facendo strale di una storia che era comunque ciò che lei desiderava perpetuare.
Posso dire a questo punto che la storia del pene piccolo mi sembra una stronzata?
Il vero problema è che lui ha mollato la moglie e l'amante e si è dato a una nuova vita con altre donne.
E questo a Flower, giustamente direi, non è andato giù, perché è stato un tradimento di quelle che erano le sue aspettative, che erano tutte riposte lì.
Questa è la ragione per cui lei doveva già staccarsi da lui tanto tempo fa.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di sensibilità femminile (ma esiste? Davvero?), ma di arrivare a comprendere che se ci si relaziona con una persona per vario tempo, questa deve esserci piaciuta e la persona essere stata oggetto di stima.
> Se la rimpiangiamo perché ci lascia, non ha senso dopo esporla e partecipare al pubblico ludibrio.
> A me ha stupito ieri che mi si facesse notare la stima che ancora provo per mia moglie.
> A me sembra un'ovvietà pensare che esista: l'ho scelta, l'ho amata, sono rimasto con lei.
> ...


Danny: affermare di non avere stima (o non averne avuta) di un marito o di una moglie lo trovo in sé mortificante anzitutto per se stessi.

Qui semplicemente c'è disistima per il primo che e' passato per la strada, e che tale fondamentalmente e' rimasto. Lo vuole buttare giù dalla torre? E che lo faccia, ad un certo punto. Non stiamo parlando di scelte di vita. Stiamo parlando di una scelta pessima. E anche qui, dire che le  "sia andato bene" significa semplicemente metterla davanti a se stessa da una parte, e ai fatti dall'altra.
Nessuna che non si sia fatta castelli giganteschi in testa, alla nostra età, direbbe di un tizio simile di avere incontrato chissà quale uomo. La differenza sta nel fatto che ad una certa età e con certe esperienze, una roba del genere la si archivia presto e  (chiedo venia a tutti se non sono sensibile) con un bel ecchissenefrega. Mica ce lo si fa andare bene. Al più gli si dice  "ci vediamo a fare foto insieme". Che il resto sono solo problemi ben lontani dal piacere. Non c'è utilitarismo. C'è che in un rapporto relazionale sano nessuno fa beneficenza. Su quello ora starei a farmi domande. Il "gramo" di flower secondo me è che lei a momenti pensa di essere stata lei quella oggetto di beneficenza. Salvo ora accorgersi che trattavasi di finta beneficenza. Quando si renderà conto che la beneficenza la ha fatta lei  (e con uno sostanzialmente estraneo può anche permettersi di farlo) piglierà e proseguirà stando più attenta.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> C
> A novembre aveva scritto e ci siamo ancora visti, dopo che lui era sparito dalla mia vita all'improvviso lo scorso fine maggio. Pensavo che lui fosse tornato da me, invece dopo una decina di giorni si era ancora dato alla macchia. A natale rispunta con molti messaggini, voleva vedermi, ma mi ha dato buca per varie volte! Mi diceva ci vediamo stasera, e poi alla sera non rispondeva al cellulare, il giorno dopo faceva finta di nulla, gli chiedevo se usciva e lui diceva che non lo sapeva, mi diceva che ci si vedeva poi un'altra sera. Gli chiedevo di vederci per le foto di giorno e lui diceva "ok ti faccio sapere" poi mi scriveva che quel giorno aveva da fare ma forse arrivava dopo, e mi teneva in ballo (come aveva fatto spesso in passato) tutta la giornata, io in giro a fare foto che lo aspettavo e lui che alla fine non arrivava. Alla Befana ne avevo pieni i coglioni del suo comportamento, ma non glielo scrivevo ma lo pensavo, però da dopo la Befana lui ha smesso di mandare messaggi.
> 
> *Io che stavo ancora male e ci pensavo sempre*, ma poi la svolta inattesa: due settimane fa ho incontrato il suo amico, col quale abbiamo fatto foto insieme per mesi, in un capanno fotografico. Lui era lì da solo e io ho potuto parlarci, anzi ho voluto parlarci, potevo stare zitta ma ho scelto di parlare.
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> Qui *semplicemente* c'è *disistima*  per il primo che e' passato per la strada, e che tale fondamentalmente e' rimasto. *Lo vuole buttare giù dalla torre? E che lo faccia*, ad un certo punto. Non stiamo parlando di scelte di vita. Stiamo parlando di una scelta pessima. E anche qui, dire che le  "sia andato bene" significa semplicemente metterla davanti a se stessa da una parte, e ai fatti dall'altra.
> 
> Quando si renderà conto che la *beneficenza* la ha fatta lei  (e con uno sostanzialmente estraneo può anche permettersi di farlo) piglierà e proseguirà stando più attenta.


Foglia, il punto è che lei è stata tradita e lasciata. E' lì che si devono andare a cercare motivazioni perché lei non lo veda più e si mette il cuore in pace.
Non c'è semplicemente disistima, la sua: se butta giù dalla torre lui, c'è il rischio che anche lei gli vada dietro.
Lei ora deve semplicemente tornare a vivere, lasciando vivere.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Quando i nostri bisogni sono tanti, e grandi, e non ci riteniamo bastevoli a dare loro una risposta, siamo veramente vulnerabili in tutto. E ci adattiamo pure al peggio. Direi che è meglio prima individuare i nostri bisogni, e poi evitare di vedere nell'altro una risposta  "diretta" a questi.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando i nostri bisogni *sono tanti, e grandi*, e non ci riteniamo bastevoli a dare loro una risposta, siamo veramente vulnerabili in tutto. E ci adattiamo pure al peggio. Direi che è meglio prima individuare i nostri bisogni, e poi evitare di vedere nell'altro una risposta  "diretta" a questi.



Non credo siano così tanti.
Lei vuole avere qualcuno accanto, che la ami, la rispetti, che sia sincero la faccia sentire viva e desiderata, capace di scriverle messaggi che le diano valore, capace di farle battere il cuore, e, poiché è single, anche di farle sperare di avere un progetto comune.
Non c'è nulla di tutto questo che non sia condivisibile o esagerato: non ha chiesto Rocco Siffredi, o Mr. Grey.
Ha solo e semplicemente puntato su una persona che si è rivelata sbagliata perché bugiarda e insensibile.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, il punto è che lei è stata tradita e lasciata. E' lì che si devono andare a cercare motivazioni perché lei non lo veda più e si mette il cuore in pace.
> Non c'è semplicemente disistima, la sua: se butta giù dalla torre lui, c'è il rischio che anche lei gli vada dietro.
> Lei ora deve semplicemente tornare a vivere, lasciando vivere.


Ma va.
Era uno come tanti potenziali altri. Lei ci ha visto risposte a sue domande prima di avere bene in chiaro che nessuno e' il contenitore della grandezza del nostro universo. E bon: se lo e' trovato lì, lui parlava parlava parlava. E lei ci ha visto il proprio mondo, senza far passare il proprio mondo prima da lei. Non so se si capisce. Io ho in chiaro un po' dei miei bisogni attuali: posso vederli soddisfatti non dall'altro  - ma tramite l'altro. - si o no? E guardo ai fatti.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo , ma non mi sembra che l’ex di Flower è crivellato a terra di colpi di pistola ad’acqua. Anzi è l’unico che sta benone. Ha già rimpiazzato moglie ed amante in un’attimo.
> Comunque ad una relazione finita così è meglio se Flower lo vede come è realmente, invece di immaginarlo ancora come un principe azzurro. Altrimenti rimarrà lì a cularsi nel ricordo di qualcosa meraviglioso che ha perso. Non è sputtare nel piatto in cui hai mangiato, ma “ un aprire gli occhi”.


Cioè fammi capire..

Per vedere che uno ha un cazzo di 12 cm e che viene giù in 4 secondo devi pure aprire gli occhi??

Ma a me non è che mi interessa eh?

Diciamo che allora si ritorna alla solita tiritera e gli occhi si aprono quando ci fa comodo

E si ammette candidamente che ora si! Mi ha lasciata, e allora vai apro gli occhi

E guarda caso dove li apro??

Sul sesso

Questo a me fa infinita tenerezza, sia se in gioco c'è un cazzo che sputa in 5 secondi, sia se c'è una topa che puzza di banchetto del mercato del pesce di Livorno, corredata da un culo piatto guarnito di fianchi pieni di cellulite


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va.
> *Era uno come tanti potenziali altri*. Lei ci ha visto risposte a sue domande prima di avere bene in chiaro che nessuno e' il contenitore della grandezza del nostro universo. E bon: se lo e' trovato lì, lui parlava parlava parlava. E lei ci ha visto il proprio mondo, senza far passare il proprio mondo prima da lei. Non so se si capisce. Io ho in chiaro un po' dei miei bisogni attuali: posso vederli soddisfatti non dall'altro  - ma tramite l'altro. - si o no? E guardo ai fatti.


Se fosse uno come tanti non avrebbe avuto alcuna difficoltà a rimpiazzarlo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo siano così tanti.
> Lei vuole avere qualcuno accanto, che la ami, la rispetti, che sia sincero la faccia sentire viva e desiderata, capace di scriverle messaggi che le diano valore, capace di farle battere il cuore, e, poiché è single, anche di farle sperare di avere un progetto comune.
> Non c'è nulla di tutto questo che non sia condivisibile o esagerato: non ha chiesto Rocco Siffredi, o Mr. Grey.
> Ha solo e semplicemente puntato su una persona che si è rivelata sbagliata perché bugiarda e insensibile.


Lei HA DENTRO DI SÉ...amore e tutta quella roba lì  

Come abbia fatto poi a vedersela realizzata con lui, e' la domanda.
Tante volte non è che ci foderano gli occhi di prosciutto.
Ce li foderiamo noi.
Ma a quel punto guarda... Al rogo l'altro ed evviva a me. Tu vedi uno che la ha lasciata. Io uno che semplicemente avrebbe continuato, alla bisogna, a pigliarsela coi suoi variabilissimi tempi.
C'è differenza. Spero che flower la abbia colta.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse uno come tanti non avrebbe avuto alcuna difficoltà a rimpiazzarlo.


Ma stai scherzando? 

Me ne vengo fuori da un cesso enorme, e subito ne cerco un altro? Ma anche no eh!


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> 
> Me ne vengo fuori da un cesso enorme, e subito ne cerco un altro? Ma anche no eh!


Se fosse solo un contenitore delle sue esigenze sì.
Evidentemente era anche la persona a stimolarle.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire..
> 
> Per vedere che uno ha un cazzo di 12 cm e che viene giù in 4 secondo devi pure aprire gli occhi??
> 
> ...


Sicuro che la abbia lasciata?


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

Quando una persona è coinvolta non vede le cose in maniera fredda ma col prosciutto sugli occhi. 
Non era tutto negativo di lui, ci mancherebbe, è un po' come cuocere la rana a fuoco lento, lei cuoce e neppure se ne accorge.... invece buttala dentro alla padella bollente, salterà fuori.

Io sono stata cotta lentamente, mese dopo mese. Non ho mai messo il sesso in primo piano, in nessuna relazione neppure passata, per me contava di più la presenza della persona, non le sue dimensioni o capacità di usarlo. 

Sono una donna sola, con un figlio e un lavoro impegnativo, la sera non cercavo di scopare tutto il possibile anzi, volevo solo stare tranquilla perché ho i miei problemi e mi andava anche bene che fosse impegnato, questo all'inizio. L'ho presa come un "chissà dove andremo a finire", poi coi mesi mi sono innamorata di lui e speravo che le cose prendessero una piega diversa. 
Purtroppo non abbiamo vissuto una storia normale, ma in giro nei boschi nascosti e in auto, per 2 anni. 
Io ho una vita fin troppo piena di impegni e non potevo accollarmi un uomo in casa e fare la moglie; nonostante tutto speravo che un giorno le cose cambiassero, dovevamo entrambi fare cambiamenti e venirci  incontro. 
Immaginavo che il sentimento ci fosse anche in lui. 

Sono già rimasta scottata quando lui è sparito per un mese e mezzo dopo che la moglie ha lanciato la bomba che voleva il divorzio... (settembre 2017) mi ha ricontattata lui quando lei è andata via, ma nel frattempo io stavo assorbendo lo choc che lui si era allontanato (pur scrivendomi ma non riuscendo mai a trovare il tempo di vedermi, guarda un po' ). 

Proprio quando potevamo iniziare la storia come coppia a tutti gli effetti lui parte in quarta nei bar e cerca altra figa. E che cazzo !! 

I problemi sessuali lui li ha esattamente come ho descritto, non lo sto prendendo in giro perché voglio mostrizzarlo; da quel lato era proprio così.

Lui non ha neppure provato ad essere coppia con me; semplicemente ha continuato a vedermi nei boschi e mi passava a trovare una volta ogni settimana, poi ogni due... e intanto con la scusa dei clienti cercava figa. 
Era lui che non voleva costruire con me; forse perché avevo un figlio.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse solo un contenitore delle sue esigenze sì.
> Evidentemente era anche la persona a stimolarle.


Ma no.
Il punto è che non c'era nemmeno un contenitore.

Ma guarda che che nemmeno il più figo del mondo può contenere il nostro mondo.

Lei non si è accorta, perché non era lui il suo mondo. Era lei che con il suo mondo è andata pensando che lui lo potesse contenere. E basta. Era lei col suo mondo, e lui che sbrodolava mentre lei voleva  (e vedeva) il contenitore in lui. E quand'è così, si pigliano le peggiori inculate dalla vita.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di sensibilità femminile (ma esiste? Davvero?), ma di arrivare a comprendere che se ci si relaziona con una persona per vario tempo, questa deve esserci piaciuta e la persona essere stata oggetto di stima.
> Se la rimpiangiamo perché ci lascia, non ha senso dopo esporla e partecipare al pubblico ludibrio.
> A me ha stupito ieri che mi si facesse notare la stima che ancora provo per mia moglie.
> A me sembra un'ovvietà pensare che esista: l'ho scelta, l'ho amata, sono rimasto con lei.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Foglia, il punto è che lei è stata tradita e  lasciata. E' lì che si devono andare a cercare motivazioni perché lei  non lo veda più e si mette il cuore in pace.
> Non c'è semplicemente disistima, la sua: se butta giù dalla torre lui, c'è il rischio che anche lei gli vada dietro.
> Lei ora deve semplicemente tornare a vivere, lasciando vivere.


Quoto quoto quoto... [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] ha già risposto Danny


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire..
> 
> Per vedere che uno ha un cazzo di 12 cm e che viene giù in 4 secondo devi pure aprire gli occhi??
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Il punto è che non c'era nemmeno un contenitore.
> 
> Ma guarda che che nemmeno il più figo del mondo può contenere il nostro mondo.
> ...


Ma dov'è sto mondo e contenitore?
Ha appena descritto la sua vita. Casa, figlio, lavoro. Non molto dissimile dalla tua. 
Ha conosciuto uno, sposato, con cui ha iniziato una frequentazione. Si è fatta prendere, ne è stata coinvolta affettivamente. 
Il suo mondo dopo casa, figlio, lavoro è diventato lui. Le uscite nei capanni, e da appassionata di fotografia credimi che è bello coinvolgente ed emozionante, e capisco che tra loro parlassero molto di fotografia, ma per fare naturalistica vai dietro a tutto un iter non comune ai più, solo che questo se per molti è roba solitaria lei l'ha vissuto con lui a fianco e in funzione di lui (con il risultato di trovarsi sola quando le tirava pacchi, trovarsi sola = sentire solitudine in funzione di lui e trovare in lui il metadone per quella solitudine) e poi le uscite furtive di sera, dove non è proprio come mettersi d'accordo per vedere un'amica per un caffè, anche se può sembrare qualcosa di simile.
Per quanto lei si sia raccontata a noi come silente non credo a sua volta non gli abbia parlato di se stessa, della sua storia, dei suoi stati d'animo, del suo precedente matrimonio, del figlio... 
Quindi sono due mondi che si incrociano. Come capita se conosci una persona e la frequenti nel tempo (con sesso o senza).

PS: il mio intervento non era tanto sul fatto che non legge lui queste parole, ma altri utenti, che magari si guardano tra le gambe dopo aver letto le uscite di donne, e certe modalità -che siano verso la donna o l'uomo- se mi schifano non le applico io per primo


----------



## Lostris (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo siano così tanti.
> *Lei vuole avere qualcuno accanto, che la ami, la rispetti, che sia sincero la faccia sentire viva e desiderata, capace di scriverle messaggi che le diano valore, capace di farle battere il cuore*, e, poiché è single, anche di farle sperare di avere un progetto comune.
> Non c'è nulla di tutto questo che non sia condivisibile o esagerato: non ha chiesto Rocco Siffredi, o Mr. Grey.
> Ha solo e semplicemente puntato su una persona che si è rivelata sbagliata perché bugiarda e insensibile.


Esatto.

Ed evidentemente la qualità del sesso e il sesso stesso non è una cosa fondamentale per lei in ciò che cerca.

Ragion per cui non capisco il suo soffermarcisi _adesso_.
Non è su di lui che mi faccio domande eh a sentir certe cose, ma su di lei.


----------



## Lostris (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire..
> 
> Per vedere che uno ha un cazzo di 12 cm e che viene giù in 4 secondo devi pure aprire gli occhi??
> 
> ...


Ti quoto.

Solo che a me non fa tenerezza...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di sensibilità femminile (ma esiste? Davvero?), ma di arrivare a comprendere che se ci si relaziona con una persona per vario tempo, questa deve esserci piaciuta e la persona essere stata oggetto di stima.
> Se la rimpiangiamo perché ci lascia, non ha senso dopo esporla e partecipare al pubblico ludibrio.
> A me ha stupito ieri che mi si facesse notare la stima che ancora provo per mia moglie.
> A me sembra un'ovvietà pensare che esista: l'ho scelta, l'ho amata, sono rimasto con lei.
> ...


In realtà spesso la stima non c’entra se ci sono dinamiche distorte di percezione e valorizzazione di se stessi ...anzi, a volte in realtà l’altra persona la di detesta proprio , ma non si riesce a staccarsi


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ed evidentemente la qualità del sesso e il sesso stesso non è una cosa fondamentale per lei in ciò che cerca.
> 
> ...


Ci si sofferma perche umanamente sta facendo la conta delle cose che non andavano..con razionalità ...
Per forza adesso deve farla ...e questo l’aiuta ad uscirne ...
Sarei Clemente su questo  , se le e’ di aiuto


----------



## Lostris (5 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci si sofferma perche umanamente sta facendo la conta delle cose che non andavano..con razionalità ...
> Per forza adesso deve farla ...e questo l’aiuta ad uscirne ...
> Sarei Clemente su questo  , se le e’ di aiuto


Se non capisce quello che non è andato in lei, per accettare così a lungo una relazione del genere, non uscirà proprio da un bel niente... o meglio, per usare una metafora azzeccata, uscirà da un cesso pronta per entrare in un altro. cit [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]

Continuare con il focus sulle di lui mancanze è non guardare il problema, ma, soprattutto, non imparare.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci si sofferma perche umanamente sta facendo la conta delle cose che non andavano..con razionalità ...
> Per forza adesso deve farla ...e questo l’aiuta ad uscirne ...
> Sarei Clemente su questo  , se le e’ di aiuto


A me stranisce che nel durante non vi sia stata una visione anche razionale. 

Chiedo a [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] ma veramente nel durante del rapporto sei stata sempre zitta e buona senza far uscire mai nulla di quello che sentivi? Veramente bastava lui ti scrivesse e tu ritornavi in modalità "trottolino amoroso du du da da da" senza dire mai niente?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Quando una persona è coinvolta non vede le cose in maniera fredda ma col prosciutto sugli occhi.


E ci sta. Piccolissimo particolare, se non analizzi il perché le tue paure e le tue insicurezze ti hanno messo le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi e con quali modalità, il prossimo stronzo che si comporta nello stesso modo ti apre di nuovo come una chiave Ben oliata. Svegliati. Tu non eri coinvolta con lui. Speravi che lui rispondesse alle domande a cui non riesci a rispondere da sola. Come tutti. Piccolissimo particolare, se la fila di portatori di cazzo che ti passano fra le cosce non porta divertimento né esperienza, che senso ha? Scusami sai, ma mi dai tanto l'impressione di essere una che si ripete di essere tanto confusa perché è entrata in una storia come soggetto passivo tipo pacco postale virgola ha giocato di rimessa tutto il tempo, e adesso è uscita dalla storia sempre tipo pacco postale.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà spesso la stima non c’entra se ci sono dinamiche distorte di percezione e valorizzazione di se stessi ...anzi, a volte in realtà l’altra persona la di detesta proprio , ma non si riesce a staccarsi


Sì, a 16 anni. Dopo, se non riesci a staccarti ci devono essere motivi oggettivi e belli grossi, tipo figli o mutuo cointestato.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se non capisce quello che non è andato in lei, per accettare così a lungo una relazione del genere, non uscirà proprio da un bel niente... o meglio, per usare una metafora azzeccata, uscirà da un cesso pronta per entrare in un altro. cit [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]
> 
> Continuare con il focus sulle di lui mancanze è non guardare il problema, ma, soprattutto, non imparare.


Questo senza dubbio lo quoto.
Perché si è fatta stare bene di tutto?
E sottolineo che per sua enorme fortuna con questo tizio non ha niente di concreto da spartire.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, a 16 anni. Dopo, se non riesci a staccarti ci devono essere motivi oggettivi e belli grossi, tipo figli o mutuo cointestato.


Un po' di concretezza. Quoto.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Quando una persona è coinvolta non vede le cose in maniera fredda ma col prosciutto sugli occhi.
> Non era tutto negativo di lui, ci mancherebbe, è un po' come cuocere la rana a fuoco lento, lei cuoce e neppure se ne accorge.... invece buttala dentro alla padella bollente, salterà fuori.
> 
> I*o sono stata cotta lentamente, mese dopo mese. Non ho mai messo il sesso in primo piano, in nessuna relazione neppure passata, per me contava di più la presenza della persona,* non le sue dimensioni o capacità di usarlo.
> ...



Nelle frasi in  neretto hai concentrato esattamente tutta la vostra storia, quello che tu volevi, i tuoi sentimenti, i tuoi limiti e gli obiettivi di lui, quello che cercava in te, quello che ha trovato, quello che non ha visto più.
Lui se ne è andato quando ha capito che tu eri cambiata, ti eri innamorata: a lui non interessava, non voleva costruire con te. Voleva una storia, la voleva e l'ha voluta con te finché le condizioni non sono mutate.
Due i cambiamenti: lui che si è trovato single, tu che ti sei innamorata di lui e che speravi di far coppia.
L'equilibrio non è stato più quello di prima. Non ne è sopraggiunto uno nuovo, diverso. Si è solo rotto quello vecchio, in definitiva. E lì, vi siete palesati diversi, distanti, lontani.
Non c'era già più nulla da fare, a quel punto.
La questione del sesso è alla fine inutile, lo si capisce anche da quanto tu scrivi qui: serve solo a portarti lontano dalla reale visione delle cose, a non comprendere le motivazioni.
Che evidenzi qui, in questo tuo post. Soprattutto nella chiosa.
Mi fa piacere che tu ne sia cosciente. 
Ti è necessario per ripartire.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma dov'è sto mondo e contenitore?
> Ha appena descritto la sua vita. Casa, figlio, lavoro. Non molto dissimile dalla tua.
> Ha conosciuto uno, sposato, con cui ha iniziato una frequentazione. Si è fatta prendere, ne è stata coinvolta affettivamente.
> Il suo mondo dopo casa, figlio, lavoro è diventato lui. Le uscite nei capanni, e da appassionata di fotografia credimi che è bello coinvolgente ed emozionante, e capisco che tra loro parlassero molto di fotografia, ma per fare naturalistica vai dietro a tutto un iter non comune ai più, solo che questo se per molti è roba solitaria lei l'ha vissuto con lui a fianco e in funzione di lui (con il risultato di trovarsi sola quando le tirava pacchi, trovarsi sola = sentire solitudine in funzione di lui e trovare in lui il metadone per quella solitudine) e poi le uscite furtive di sera, dove non è proprio come mettersi d'accordo per vedere un'amica per un caffè, anche se può sembrare qualcosa di simile.
> ...


Parto dal tuo spunto su certi aspetti di similitudine che ho con flower sul passato, sugli impegni, sullo status eccetera.
Per dirti che ci sono quelli che ci hanno provato, a schiacciare certi "tasti". Tipo quello della donna  " sola con un figlio tanti dispiaceri voglia di un uomo", eccetera. E a convogliare tutto questo nei loro bisogni. Ti accorgi quando un uomo  "si aspetta" da te quello che cerca lui, muovendo però dai tuoi bisogni. Comodo, senza nemmeno esporsi. Ed economico anche.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma dov'è sto mondo e contenitore?
> Ha appena descritto la sua vita. Casa, figlio, lavoro. Non molto dissimile dalla tua.
> Ha conosciuto uno, sposato, con cui ha iniziato una frequentazione. Si è fatta prendere, ne è stata coinvolta affettivamente.
> Il suo mondo dopo casa, figlio, lavoro è diventato lui. L*e uscite nei capanni, e da appassionata di fotografia credimi che è bello coinvolgente ed emozionante, e capisco che tra loro parlassero molto di fotografia, ma per fare naturalistica vai dietro a tutto un iter non comune ai più, solo che questo se per molti è roba solitaria lei l'ha vissuto con lui a fianco e in funzione di lui (con il risultato di trovarsi sola quando le tirava pacchi, trovarsi sola = sentire solitudine in funzione di lui e trovare in lui il metadone per quella solitudine) e poi le uscite furtive di sera, dove non è proprio come mettersi d'accordo per vedere un'amica per un caffè, anche se può sembrare qualcosa di simile.*
> ...


Neretto: io credo che questo sia stato bellissimo. E irripetibile.
Sottolineato: verissimo


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà spesso la stima non c’entra se ci sono dinamiche distorte di percezione e valorizzazione di se stessi ...anzi, a volte in realtà l’altra persona la di detesta proprio , ma non si riesce a staccarsi


Questa però non è la storia di Flower.
E' sicuramente vero per altre situazioni.
Io credo che la fotografia naturalistica, la condivisione di questa passione tra loro due, un'affinità prepotente su questo livello abbia contribuito non poco ad alimentare la storia, ad aumentare la desiderabilità della persona, a far crescere una passione che altrimenti neppure sarebbe sorta.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

La storia di Flower7700 ha fatto emergere secondo me un aspetto importante nelle relazioni di coppia: l'importanza della condivisione di una passione, l'intensità che può raggiungere la qualità di una storia nella condivisione di un hobby comune.


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha appena descritto la sua vita. Casa, figlio, lavoro. Non molto dissimile dalla tua.
> Ha conosciuto uno, sposato, con cui ha iniziato una frequentazione. Si è fatta prendere, ne è stata coinvolta affettivamente.
> *Il suo mondo dopo casa, figlio, lavoro è diventato lui.* Le uscite nei capanni, e da appassionata di fotografia credimi che è bello coinvolgente ed emozionante, e capisco che tra loro parlassero molto di fotografia, *ma per fare naturalistica vai dietro a tutto un iter non comune ai più*, solo che questo se per molti è roba solitaria lei l'ha vissuto con lui a fianco e in funzione di lui (con il risultato di trovarsi sola quando le tirava pacchi, trovarsi sola = sentire solitudine in funzione di lui e trovare in lui il metadone per quella solitudine) e poi le uscite furtive di sera, dove non è proprio come mettersi d'accordo per vedere un'amica per un caffè, anche se può sembrare qualcosa di simile.
> Per quanto lei si sia raccontata a noi come silente non credo a sua volta *non gli abbia parlato di se stessa*, della sua storia, dei suoi stati d'animo, del suo precedente matrimonio, del figlio...


Certo il mio mondo è diventato lui, dopo lavoro e figlio, hai descritto bene la situazione, e hai colto anche quello che ci univa rispetto alle fotografie, non era una cosa così comune; io proprio per questa particolarità pensavo di poter essere considerata con "qualcosa in più" da lui. 

Non ho avuto la forza di dirgli "no, sei sposato sparisci" proprio perché la solitudine non è una bella cosa; fossi stata sposata forse avrei reagito diversamente. Bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni, parlarne da esterni è semplice.

Io non ero silente in generale; semplicemente non gli ho mai detto di mollare la moglie per stare con me; sul resto parlavo, lui sapeva quello che volevo, ed era quello che voleva anche lui, ma "in futuro". Quel futuro che poi quando avrebbe dovuto iniziare ad avverarsi lui ha rifuggito. 




Lostris ha detto:


> *Se non capisce quello che non è andato in lei, per accettare così a lungo una relazione* del genere, non uscirà proprio da un bel niente... o meglio, per usare una metafora azzeccata, uscirà da un cesso pronta per entrare in un altro. cit @_Foglia_
> 
> Continuare con il focus sulle di lui mancanze è non guardare il problema, ma, soprattutto, non imparare.


So perché ho accettato la relazione e mantenuta nonostante tutto. In primis la mia vita, con l'impossibilità di uscirne e di trovare amicizie o giri che mi permettevano di "trovare uomini". La voglia di tentare, di avere emozioni nuove, la speranza. Se non si tenta non si sa. Lui era sposato ma si comportava da single; vorrei vedere quanti sposati che possono mollare il WE (di giorno) la moglie per uscire da soli, e per 2 anni. Quindi lo interpretavo come un'ulteriore indicazioni di interesse effettivo, oltre a quello che diceva lui. 

Quello che ho imparato è che devo dire no a qualsiasi uomo impegnato che dovesse mai riprovarci, ma sinceramente non avrò più nessuna occasione, vista l'età e tutto. Mi rassegno alla solitudine, non ho scelta, solo che questa scelta mi è stata imposta, e ora vedo lui felice con un'altra, che ha avuto tutto il tempo di cercarsi e trovare poiché totalmente libero, senza figli o famigliari accanto. Io mi vedo ancora ingabbiata e mi sento abbandonata, vedo l'ingiustizia di tutto, penso che poteva evitare di corteggiarmi se tanto sapeva che non era interessato a nulla. Resta le diverse possibilità di vita, tra uomo e donna, l'uomo può sempre uscire e corteggiare, la donna no; se esce deve già avere amicizie o giri altrimenti una donna che esce sola com'è vista? E io sono sola. Ho poche amiche e tutte sposate, non escono, ho fatto 14 anni segregata con l'ex partner, padre di mio figlio, e coi miei famigliari, come potevo farmi anche un giro di amiche? Ovvio che questo sposato che mi ha corteggiato l'ho visto come un raggio di sole nella mia vita.... ecco perché mi sono attaccata. 



Marjanna ha detto:


> A me stranisce che nel durante non vi sia stata una *visione anche razionale*.
> 
> Chiedo a @_flower7700_ ma veramente nel durante del rapporto *sei stata sempre zitta* e buona senza far uscire mai nulla di quello che sentivi? Veramente bastava lui ti scrivesse e tu ritornavi in modalità "trottolino amoroso du du da da da" senza dire mai niente?


La visione razionale c'era, infatti ho iniziato a scrivere sul forum già nel 2016. Chiedevo come andavano a finire le storie con gli sposati. Sempre male poi, tranne rari casi. Oltre alla visione razionale c'era il mio stile di vita dunque o me la facevo andare bene o ritornavo sola, nella mia vita vuota e piena di problemi, ecco, lui mi aiutava ad uscire dai problemi, e io facevo altrettanto con lui. 

Lui sapeva che io avrei voluto poter essere una coppia alla luce del sole, lui diceva sempre che lo voleva anche lui e in futuro avrebbe voluto divorziare e cambiare vita, e stare con me. 
Peccato che erano solo parole, ma ai tempi, ci credevo, anzi volevo crederci, l'alternativa sapevo qual'era.

Comunque lui come persona, lo ripeto ancora, SA usare le parole in maniera molto seducente, sa cosa dirti e come dirtelo, e potrei dire che è un seduttore naturale, magari poi a letto saltano fuori magagne, ma quante donne guardano solo l'atto sessuale per dare un giudizio sull'uomo? Se una donna viene sedotta poi a letto salta fuori la crocerossina e lei aspetta e vuole magari aiutarlo a sistemare il problema. Poi ci sono donne fredde che vedendo il partner non all'altezza lo molla e passa ad altri... io non sono quel tipo di donna; perché non posso permettermi di esserlo. So essere realista e guardarmi allo specchio; avessi avuto 25 anni, senza figli, probabilmente pur con le foto e tutto non avrei resistito 2 anni ad aspettare un "futuro".... sono la prima ad ammetterlo.


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La storia di Flower7700 ha fatto emergere secondo me un aspetto importante nelle relazioni di coppia:* l'importanza della condivisione di una passione*, l'intensità che può raggiungere la qualità di una storia nella condivisione di un hobby comune.


Infatti per me questa è stata la molla che ha creato tutta la relazione; altrimenti non l'avrei neppure conosciuto. 
Speravo fosse un cemento speciale tra noi. Invece lui forse cercava solo figa nuova :facepalm:non una relazione con me.




Arcistufo ha detto:


> E ci sta. Piccolissimo particolare, *se non analizzi il perché le tue paure e le tue insicurezze *ti hanno messo le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi e con quali modalità, il prossimo stronzo che si comporta nello stesso modo ti apre di nuovo come una chiave Ben oliata. Svegliati. Tu non eri coinvolta con lui. Speravi che lui rispondesse alle domande a cui non riesci a rispondere da sola. Come tutti. Piccolissimo particolare, se la fila di portatori di cazzo che ti passano fra le cosce non porta divertimento né esperienza, che senso ha? Scusami sai, ma mi dai tanto l'impressione di essere una che si ripete di essere tanto confusa perché è entrata in una storia come soggetto passivo tipo pacco postale virgola ha giocato di rimessa tutto il tempo, e adesso è uscita dalla storia sempre tipo pacco postale.


Fossi stata libera, senza figli ed avevo 30 anni potevo evitare una storia con uno sposato; purtroppo ne avevo 45, un figlio a carico, nessuna amicizia e nessun giro di amici e un lavoro impegnativo; neppure pensavo di trovare mai più una storia da vivere; ed ecco che salta fuori lui dai cespugli presentandosi come fotografo pronto ad aiutarmi, poi a trombarmi e voilà, che ci vuole ad innamorarsi? Per me ovviamente! Per lui era un gioco, per lenire la noia matrimoniale. Magari aveva altre amanti, al di fuori della fotografia, nei bar o nei bordelli insomma.... ma io non lo sapevo. 
Io so perché ci sono cascata, però sai cosa cambia? Nulla. Ho sempre 48 anni, un figlio, un lavoro, nessuna amicizia o giro.... ecco perché sono qui a scrivere invece di stare in giro a fare la figa nei bar. Non me lo sento dentro, di fare questa vita, nei bar o nelle discoteche tutta la notte.
I single e i divorziati con figli sono due mondi differenti, proprio per modalità di vita.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: io credo che questo sia stato bellissimo. E irripetibile.
> Sottolineato: verissimo


Può benissimo ripeterlo da sola, con altri. Persino col figlio.
Poi dipende come ci si arriva. Di mio è una passione nata da me, non per altre persone. Mi pare che anche per Flower sia stato così, ha solo trovato un "maestro" in lui.
Credo per tutti trovare un possibile compagno, anche in termini di conoscenza di partenza, e sapere che si condividono le stesse passioni sia un passo che ti porta a farci un investimento in più. Una di quelle cose che ti dici "con questa persona mi ci posso trovare bene, mi ci posso incastrare". Che la passione sia la fotografia, le bici, le barche, il passare il weekend a far tour di enogastronomia. Possiamo parlare di una tematica che ci prende, possiamo organizzare un'uscita insieme dove non solo stiamo vicini, ma diamo valore a quel tempo (mal che vada tra noi, quel tempo non è stato proprio buttato nel cesso, non sono venuta a farmi i weekend allo stadio quando di calcio non me ne frega niente).
Flower ha visto, forse, in quel "maestro" un miglioramento della sua persona, arrivare ad essere qualcosa che la affascinava, riuscire a cogliere attimi e trasmettere ad altri le emozioni di quegli attimi attraverso una foto. E' fredda tecnica, non cuore come dicono molti.
Io mi prenderei il buono, mi terrei il buono, scartando il resto. Che a quanto pare c'è stato. Perlomeno un ritorno di questo tipo.
Personalmente non posso dire altrettanto. Se mi ci sono incaponita, in termini di tentativi di dialogo, è proprio perchè quel tempo è tempo stato e andato per entrambi. E il tempo, non torna. Non è che uno invecchia e l'altro no.
E' la nostra vita. Anche chi scrive qui e ha avuto un'amante e ha cambiato la sua vita trovandosi poi nuovamente in un rapporto non pienamente appagante tempo dopo, non ha più voglia di cambiare vita. Il tempo è andato.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> I Ho sempre 48 anni, un figlio, un lavoro, nessuna amicizia o giro.... ecco perché sono qui a scrivere invece di stare in giro a fare la figa nei bar. Non me lo sento dentro, di fare questa vita, nei bar o nelle discoteche tutta la notte.
> I


Smettila di piangerti addosso.
Buttati nel mondo delle chat o di Tinder e datti alla ricerca.
Hai SOLO 48 anni, cazzo. Sei più giovane di me.
Il figlio lo hai fatto, hai solo bisogno di compagnia.
Hai concluso un capitolo, mica il libro della vita.


----------



## robson (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Certo il mio mondo è diventato lui, dopo lavoro e figlio, hai descritto bene la situazione, e hai colto anche quello che ci univa rispetto alle fotografie, non era una cosa così comune; io proprio per questa particolarità pensavo di poter essere considerata con "qualcosa in più" da lui.
> 
> Non ho avuto la forza di dirgli "no, sei sposato sparisci" proprio perché la solitudine non è una bella cosa; fossi stata sposata forse avrei reagito diversamente. Bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni, parlarne da esterni è semplice.
> 
> ...


bisogna prendere il bello spremere la miglior soddisfazione possibile  da queste esperienze  e  farne  altre  senza aspettarsi  niente  di + ....indietro non si torna  il nostro vissuto i nostri sbagli  non potranno mai  ridarci  la  vita che avremmo voluto


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Può benissimo ripeterlo da sola, con altri. Persino col figlio.
> Poi dipende come ci si arriva. Di mio è una passione nata da me, non per altre persone. *Mi pare che anche per Flower sia stato così, ha solo trovato un "maestro" in lui.*
> Credo per tutti trovare un possibile compagno, anche in termini di conoscenza di partenza, e sapere che si condividono le stesse passioni sia un passo che ti porta a farci un investimento in più. Una di quelle cose che ti dici "con questa persona mi ci posso trovare bene, mi ci posso incastrare". Che la passione sia la fotografia, le bici, le barche, il passare il weekend a far tour di enogastronomia. Possiamo parlare di una tematica che ci prende, possiamo organizzare un'uscita insieme dove non solo stiamo vicini, ma diamo valore a quel tempo *(mal che vada tra noi, quel tempo non è stato proprio buttato nel cesso, non sono venuta a farmi i weekend allo stadio quando di calcio non me ne frega niente).*
> Flower ha visto, forse, in quel "maestro" un miglioramento della sua persona, arrivare ad essere qualcosa che la affascinava, riuscire a cogliere attimi e trasmettere ad altri le emozioni di quegli attimi attraverso una foto. E' fredda tecnica, non cuore come dicono molti.
> ...


Esatto. Ho sempre fatto fotografia fin da piccola; quando ho conosciuto lui iniziavo con la foto naturalistica con la reflex, e dovevo imparare ancora tutto; lui già sapeva e mi ha aiutato ed insegnato molte cose. Vedevo questo hobby in comune come speciale tra di noi. Evidentemente non bastava. 

Spero solo di non incontrarlo mai più in circolazione, specie con un'altra. Non voglio abbandonare il mio hobby solo per paura di incontrarlo ancora. Ci sono molti uomini che fanno fotografia naturalistica magari chissà se un giorno incontro qualcun'altro. E' l'età che frega noi donne. 48 anni sono troppi :unhappy:


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Smettila di piangerti addosso.
> Buttati nel mondo delle chat o di Tinder e datti alla ricerca.
> Hai SOLO 48 anni, cazzo. Sei più giovane di me.
> Il figlio lo hai fatto, hai solo bisogno di compagnia.
> Hai concluso un capitolo, mica il libro della vita.


 ehh grazie per l'incoraggiamento.
Ci ho pensato, mi sono pure iscritta a tinder e badoo. 
Vedo che ci sono uomini che guardano il profilo, o scrivono qualcosa.... sai che faccio?
Guardo le foto e penso che non sono LUI; che non avranno mai interesse per fare foto. Guardo i profili e credo che non sarei mai all'altezza della situazione con un'altro uomo, magari vedo profili di uomini con uno stile di vita diverso dal mio, li vedo che amano viaggiare, magari senza figli, insomma.... non mi ci vedo, non mi sento all'altezza. 
Mi manca autostima, la poca che avevo lui l'aveva ingigantita, ma poi andando con un'altra sono tornata indietro di molto e ora in più mi vedo insicura brutta e vecchia :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuro che la abbia lasciata?


Non saprei

Ma se fossi in lui e leggessi qui dentro, capirei che a distanziarmi ho fatto un affarone.

Ma di quelli grossi eh?

Altro che cazzo 12


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Certo il mio mondo è diventato lui, dopo lavoro e figlio, hai descritto bene la situazione, e hai colto anche quello che ci univa rispetto alle fotografie, non era una cosa così comune; io proprio per questa particolarità pensavo di poter essere considerata con "qualcosa in più" da lui.
> 
> Non ho avuto la forza di dirgli "no, sei sposato sparisci" proprio perché la solitudine non è una bella cosa; fossi stata sposata forse avrei reagito diversamente. Bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni, parlarne da esterni è semplice.
> 
> ...


Ma veramente? Felice con un'altra??? Guarda che lui non ha cambiato un ciufolo cosa credi che abbia combinato. Credi che lei sia amata come tu non lo sei stata? Credi che con lei non sarà egoista??? L'hai conosciuto Flower. Lui è quello. Lo sarà anche con altre.
Non credo che quello che ha vissuto sia stato un piano cosciente, e se hai letto le pagine del forum è stato già ampiente scritto da più utenti. Lui ha preso da te quello che mancava nel rapporto di coppia, come per molti altri, DESIDERIO, sentirsi desiderato. E a questo pensava, proprio perchè non ha mai pensato a separarsi. Terminato il matrimonio non ha trovato corrispondenza in te in una compagna immaginaria, se avesse visto questo in te avrebbe lasciato la moglie.
Nel forum di storie andate oltre ce n'è solo una. Secondo te è un caso fortuito? Per me no.
Trovo svilente come dici "me lo facevo andare bene", sembra proprio non te ne fregasse niente.
Lui ti ha aiutato a risolvere dei tuoi problemi? Ha fatto qualcosa di pratico per aiutarti in qualche problema concreto della tua vita? O a solo riempito la solitudine che tanto ti affligge?
Posso chiederti una cosa. Ma quando prendi tuo figlio, e lo porti fuori e passate del tempo insieme, ti senti sola?


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Esatto. Ho sempre fatto fotografia fin da piccola; quando ho conosciuto lui iniziavo con la foto naturalistica con la reflex, e dovevo imparare ancora tutto; lui già sapeva e mi ha aiutato ed insegnato molte cose. Vedevo questo hobby in comune come speciale tra di noi. Evidentemente non bastava.
> 
> Spero solo di non incontrarlo mai più in circolazione, specie con un'altra. Non voglio abbandonare il mio hobby solo per paura di incontrarlo ancora. Ci sono molti uomini che fanno fotografia naturalistica magari chissà se un giorno incontro qualcun'altro. E' l'età che frega noi donne. 48 anni sono troppi :unhappy:


Credo che un po' di tempo per ricominciare ad apprezzare la tua vita non ti possa fare altro che bene.
Quando  [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] ti ha chiesto perché non gli parlavi mai di quello che non andava, hai risposto perché più o meno non ti andava di fargli pesare il fatto che fosse sposato. E che speravi in un futuro comunque con lui. E rimandavi al futuro pensando che tutto sommato, per la tua situazione attuale, andasse bene così. Ma la domanda di marjanna non metteva (se la ho bene interpretata) in discussione lo status di lui. Piuttosto altre cose che hai detto  (il sesso mostruoso, le palle colossali che ti raccontava, le uscite poco felici, addirittura racconti di violenza...). Cioè: che niente di tutto questo sia mai uscito dalla tua bocca con lui. Questa era la domanda. Tu hai risposto dicendo di sperare che tutto questo un domani fosse tuo. Perché vedi la tua vita così brutta? Guardati, cazzarola. Inizia a darti un prezzo. Se noi per primi non ce lo diamo, come credi che gli altri ci possano apprezzare?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Esatto. Ho sempre fatto fotografia fin da piccola; quando ho conosciuto lui iniziavo con la foto naturalistica con la reflex, e dovevo imparare ancora tutto; lui già sapeva e mi ha aiutato ed insegnato molte cose. Vedevo questo hobby in comune come speciale tra di noi. Evidentemente non bastava.
> 
> Spero solo di non incontrarlo mai più in circolazione, specie con un'altra. Non voglio abbandonare il mio hobby solo per paura di incontrarlo ancora. Ci sono molti uomini che fanno fotografia naturalistica magari chissà se un giorno incontro qualcun'altro. E' l'età che frega noi donne. 48 anni sono troppi :unhappy:


Scusa Flower ma stai bene di salute, sei una donna indipendente, hai tuo figlio, hai un hobby che prende parecchio... ma serve attaccarsi il cappio al collo per un uomo???
Prendi fatti un viaggio in Finlandia, vai a fotografare gli orsi, vai in Africa, se puoi fare questo economicamente, che ti frega di avere un uomo vicino. Vai avanti per la tua strada, se è destino lo incontrerai per strada.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se non capisce quello che non è andato in lei, per accettare così a lungo una relazione del genere, non uscirà proprio da un bel niente... o meglio, per usare una metafora azzeccata, uscirà da un cesso pronta per entrare in un altro. cit [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]
> 
> Continuare con il focus sulle di lui mancanze è non guardare il problema, ma, soprattutto, non imparare.


Credo che sIa un percorso ..
le abbiamo detto tutti che deve focalizzarci su se stessa .... ma anche capire che stava valorizzando l’invalorizzabile secondo me può aiutarla in questo .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione quella di ridacchiare.
> 
> Io i problemi però li vedo in questo momento dal lato di  @_flower7700_ . In tutta franchezza.
> Perché ha preso un uomo (non mi interessa neanche definirlo stronzo) e ci ha costruito sopra  (letteralmente eh) un universo  - che è solo il suo - verso cui è evidente che quest'uomo non avesse alcuna rispondenza nel concreto. Nei fatti.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ehh grazie per l'incoraggiamento.
> Ci ho pensato, mi sono pure iscritta a tinder e badoo.
> Vedo che ci sono uomini che guardano il profilo, o scrivono qualcosa.... sai che faccio?
> Guardo le foto e penso che non sono LUI; che non avranno mai interesse per fare foto. Guardo i profili e credo che non sarei mai all'altezza della situazione con un'altro uomo, magari vedo profili di uomini con uno stile di vita diverso dal mio, li vedo che amano viaggiare, magari senza figli, insomma.... non mi ci vedo, non mi sento all'altezza.
> Mi manca autostima, la poca che avevo lui l'aveva ingigantita, ma poi andando con un'altra sono tornata indietro di molto e ora in più mi vedo insicura brutta e vecchia :facepalm:


Il tuo problema non è essere "brutta e vecchia", ma che non vuoi staccarti da lui, da quello che rappresentava.
Lo capisco.
Ma per un attimo, mettiamo da parte quello che è stato e pensiamo a cosa c'è e quello che si può fare.
Non sei vecchia: hai 48 anni. Hai l'età di mia moglie, grosso modo. Sei di mezza età, hai qualche ruga in più e devi accrescere le cure che dedichi al tuo corpo. Nient'altro. 
Sul brutta non lo so: possiamo dire "chisenefrega"?
Devi essere attraente, piuttosto. Per te, per aumentare la tua sicurezza, non per gli altri.
Finché tu ti vedrai in questo modo non attirerai nessuno.
Cambia il modo che hai di vederti.
Vai da un buon parrucchiere, scegli un taglio giusto, vacci spesso dopo, iscriviti in palestra e rendi più tonico il tuo corpo, compra dei vestiti che lo valorizzino, impiega una parte del tuo tempo a trasformare te stessa e l'immagine che trasmetti, smettila di vederti come una sfigata che ha finito le sue cartucce.
Devi diventare una splendida cinquantenne che trasmette voglia di vivere. Voglia di sesso. 
Perché è da questo che si deve partire. Da questa sensazione che devi percepire a pelle.
Alla quale aggiungi tutto il resto, perché sono sicuro che sei comunque una donna in gamba.
Devi solo credere nelle tue potenzialità.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo , ma non mi sembra che l’ex di Flower è crivellato a terra di colpi di pistola ad’acqua. Anzi è l’unico che sta benone. Ha già rimpiazzato moglie ed amante in un’attimo.
> Comunque ad una relazione finita così è meglio se Flower lo vede come è realmente, invece di immaginarlo ancora come un principe azzurro. Altrimenti rimarrà lì a cullarsi  nel ricordo di qualcosa meraviglioso che ha perso. Non è sputtare nel piatto in cui hai mangiato, ma “ un aprire gli occhi”.


Quoto.
Crivellato di colpi da chi?
Ha sparlato della moglie per anni, ha sfruttato flower per i suoi interessi, l’ha mollata in un amen... ma vada a cagare lui è il suo *nasone*.
Si potrebbe dire? 
Cazzino no? Perché?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo siano così tanti.
> Lei vuole avere qualcuno accanto, che la ami, la rispetti, che sia sincero la faccia sentire viva e desiderata, capace di scriverle messaggi che le diano valore, capace di farle battere il cuore, e, poiché è single, anche di farle sperare di avere un progetto comune.
> Non c'è nulla di tutto questo che non sia condivisibile o esagerato: non ha chiesto Rocco Siffredi, o Mr. Grey.
> Ha solo e semplicemente puntato su una persona che si è rivelata sbagliata perché bugiarda e insensibile.


Ma a lei piaceva perché pensava che fosse sincero e sensibile. Noi le chiediamo come ha potuto crederlo, visto che era chiaro che non lo era, è lei ci dice che non lo sa, che si faceva andare bene tutto per il semplice fatto che le dedicava parole e tempo, ma che non è certo per il sesso che era scarso.
Non vedo una esagerazione in questo.
Ci sono state altre utenti qui con partner scarsissimi sessualmente (di alcune l’ho saputo solo in privato) che si sono sorpre di essere state mollate proprio perché credevano di essere speciali Proprio in virtù della comprensione della impotenza sostanziale di lui.
Raccontarlo è anche un modo per avere la conferma che quella inefficienza era importante e che hanno dimostrato dedizione accettandola.
E sì, era importante.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se non capisce quello che non è andato in lei, per accettare così a lungo una relazione del genere, non uscirà proprio da un bel niente... o meglio, per usare una metafora azzeccata, uscirà da un cesso pronta per entrare in un altro. cit @_Foglia_
> 
> Continuare con il focus sulle di lui mancanze è non guardare il problema, ma, soprattutto, non imparare.


Mmm una deva prima capire che ha avuto proprio poco poco...da ogni punto di vista


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei
> 
> Ma se fossi in lui e leggessi qui dentro, capirei che a distanziarmi ho fatto un affarone.
> 
> ...


Tu la prendi sul personale, non capisco perché. 

Magari è vero, lui ha fatto un'affarone a mollarmi, per andare con un'altra, ma comunque il cazzo 12 gli resta. Non gli cresce a 18. E l'eiaculazione precoce se non la cura gli resta pure quella. E l'altra? Cosa dirà? Accetterà tutto? O gli chiederà di cambiare? O lo lascerà? Non è dato saperlo. 
Poi a furia di scrivere, botte e risposte, escono frasi che io non ho mai detto.
Non ho mai parlato di sesso mostruoso, semplicemente mi avevano chiesto se mi ero innamorata perché fosse bravo a letto, e ho risposto in merito, NO non era bravo a letto. Basta. Tutto qui. Io mi sono impegnata, le pompe gliele facevo, mi vestivo da mistress e facevo quello che lui chiedeva ma in cambio ricevevo poche attenzioni, e quelle poche erano poche perché lui ha molti dolori per problemi fisici. Se poi erano scuse per ricevere solo le pompe e non ritornarmi altro, boh. Io restavo, gli facevo anche i massaggi per i vari dolori. Ho dato molto, ho ricevuto in cambio ma non sul piano del sesso, più sul piano amicale, diciamo così. E mi bastava, non cercavo chissà cosa, mi andava bene, se lui non mi lasciava a me stava bene lui, col suo cazzo 12 e i dolori sparsi. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> *Ma veramente? Felice con un'altra??? Guarda che lui non ha cambiato un ciufolo cosa credi che abbia combinato. Credi che lei sia amata come tu non lo sei stata? Credi che con lei non sarà egoista???* L'hai conosciuto Flower. Lui è quello. Lo sarà anche con altre.
> Non credo che quello che ha vissuto sia stato un piano cosciente, e se hai letto le pagine del forum è stato già ampiente scritto da più utenti. *Lui ha preso da te quello che mancava nel rapporto di coppia, come per molti altri, DESIDERIO, sentirsi desiderato. E a questo pensava, proprio perchè non ha mai pensato a separarsi. Terminato il matrimonio non ha trovato corrispondenza in te in una compagna immaginaria, se avesse visto questo in te avrebbe lasciato la moglie.*
> Nel forum di storie andate oltre ce n'è solo una. Secondo te è un caso fortuito? Per me no.
> Trovo svilente come dici "*me lo facevo andare bene", sembra proprio non te ne fregasse niente.*
> ...


Certo in teoria so che un uomo non cambia, se è egoista lo è con tutte ma io invece proietto i miei pensieri e vedo lui con un'altra. Sarà diverso o uguale? Non lo so, ma se immagino che sarà diverso sto ancora peggio. 

Ho un figlio, credo basti questo a far sì che io non potessi "sostituire" la moglie, ha preso quello che voleva, è stato abile a tenermi legata a lui, perché ha capito cosa doveva dirmi per farmi restare. 

Dicevo che "mi facevo andare bene" la situazione, non lui. Lui mi piaceva, lo trovavo diverso dagli altri, mi facevo andare bene il fatto che fosse sposato. Io volevo stare con lui, non con qualsiasi altro uomo. Vedevo in lui davvero un futuro compagno.... certo non ho insistito su alcuni aspetti che avrei dovuto razionalizzare: mio figlio ad esempio. Ma poi quando lui si è liberato è successo tutto velocemente, ho calcolato che in 3 mesi lui già aveva trovato una sostituta; io l'ho capito solo dopo 5 mesi. Non ho avuto anni di tempo per capirlo, tutto troppo veloce, neppure il tempo di rendermi conto che le cose erano diverse che lui già aveva trovato un'alternativa. Non ha neanche voluto darmi il tempo di provare, niente. A parole voleva ... ma poi si faceva i fatti suoi. 
Lui avrà avuto ben chiaro che IO non potevo essere una reale compagna di vita, ma non me lo ha mai detto, e quando doveva dirmelo, si è dato alla fuga.  




Foglia ha detto:


> Piuttosto altre cose che hai detto (il sesso mostruoso, le palle colossali che ti raccontava, le uscite poco felici, addirittura racconti di violenza...). Cioè: che niente di tutto questo sia mai uscito dalla tua bocca con lui. Questa era la domanda.


Ho capito. Lui mi raccontava suoi episodi del passato, di quando era giovane, di quando stava con la moglie, ecc. e gli episodi di violenza erano riferiti a lui. Cosa dovevo dirgli? Perché eri violento? Questi racconti erano parte di lui, del suo passato, adesso diceva che si era calmato, rispetto ad allora. Io non mi sono mai sentita in pericolo. 
Le palle che raccontava, quelle sì, c'erano eccome ma come potevo dirgli che pensavo mi mentisse? Dovevo avere qualche prova almeno. Era meglio star zitta. Poi pensavo mi raccontasse palle perché non voleva dirmi che non poteva sganciarsi dalla moglie. Gli ultimi mesi più che raccontare palle diceva sempre che era pieno di impegni, doveva vedere clienti, ecc. Io non avevo subito capito che era strano, l'ho capito dopo col senno di poi che si stava sganciando da me. 
Le uscite poco felici erano riferiti ad episodi suoi con la moglie, non erano rivolte a me. Lui non voleva figli, la moglie sì, questa uscita implica che lui empatia ZERO, ed egoismo 1000. Mi chiedo perché si siano sposati se lui figli non ne ha mai voluti? Questo non l'ho mai chiesto, forse lui temporeggiava, anzi sicuramente. 
Capivo che era comunque incentrato su sè stesso, voleva quello che voleva lui e gli altri dovevano seguirlo, lui voleva comandare. 
Il mio ex partner era più o meno uguale, voleva comandare, mia madre anche, stesso carattere. Diciamo che mi sono sentita in famiglia.  

Cose pratiche per me? Oltre alle fotografie no. 

Quando esco con mio figlio adesso non mi sento sola, c'è lui. Da piccolo era impegnativo, a volte non vedevo l'ora di mollarlo a mio zia e andare nel bosco e stare tranquilla, ma ora che è cresciuto passiamo volentieri tempo assieme, anche se ora lui inizia a voler vedere i suoi amici anche nel WE . Per fortuna ho lui, ma non è comunque lo stesso che avere un compagno. Io vorrei anche un compagno .





Marjanna ha detto:


> Prendi fatti un viaggio in Finlandia, vai a fotografare gli orsi, vai in Africa, se puoi fare questo economicamente, che ti frega di avere un uomo vicino. Vai avanti per la tua strada, *se è destino lo incontrerai per strada*.


Forse questo è un'altro punto che non avevo in comune con lui. A lui piace viaggiare, è messo bene economicamente e ha già fatto diversi viaggi. A me no, non mi piace molto muovermi, anche perché con lo stress degli ultimi 10 anni di prendere un aereo e farmi una vacanza, anche no, era un'ulteriore stress, inoltre ho ancora attacchi di panico e ansie varie, e non voglio prendermi un aereo in questo momento. 

Dicono che tutti hanno un destino, vedremo, intanto uno è passato per la strada ma non è andata bene :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mmm una deva prima capire che ha avuto proprio poco poco...da ogni punto di vista


Non so quanto possa farle bene prendere coscienza, che non mi pare le manchi comunque, di aver avuto poco sotto ogni punto di vista. Perchè quanto lei si dice, mi pare sia: ecco neppure a lui sono andata bene, mi resta la solitudine.
Non vorrei che su quei siti dove si è iscritta ora si becca uno uguale. E nota che ha scritto che si sente inferiore a certe persone, che vuol dire che lei da sola si andrà a cercare uno con cui non sentirsi inferiore. E se si sente inferiore vuol dire che andrà a raspare in basso.
Tralaltro crede che la nuova donna sia la compagna di lui, l'ha subito vista come tale. Subito ha immaginato fosse ricoperta dell'amore che lei non ha avuto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so quanto possa farle bene prendere coscienza, che non mi pare le manchi comunque, di aver avuto poco sotto ogni punto di vista. Perchè quanto lei si dice, mi pare sia: ecco neppure a lui sono andata bene, mi resta la solitudine.
> Non vorrei che su quei siti dove si è iscritta ora si becca uno uguale. E nota che ha scritto che si sente inferiore a certe persone, che vuol dire che lei da sola si andrà a cercare uno con cui non sentirsi inferiore. E se si sente inferiore vuol dire che andrà a raspare in basso.
> Tralaltro crede che la nuova donna sia la compagna di lui, l'ha subito vista come tale. Subito ha immaginato fosse ricoperta dell'amore che lei non ha avuto.


E allora ricordarsi che l’amore di lui era farsi fare un pompino di tre minuti,le può servire per pensare che è meglio perderlo che trovarlo.
Mentre i discorsi sulle foto può farle pure con te.


----------



## Rosarose (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo problema non è essere "brutta e vecchia", ma che non vuoi staccarti da lui, da quello che rappresentava.
> Lo capisco.
> Ma per un attimo, mettiamo da parte quello che è stato e pensiamo a cosa c'è e quello che si può fare.
> Non sei vecchia: hai 48 anni. Hai l'età di mia moglie, grosso modo. Sei di mezza età, hai qualche ruga in più e devi accrescere le cure che dedichi al tuo corpo. Nient'altro.
> ...


Grande!!! Ogni donna per ripartire, dovrebbe farlo[emoji7]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Tu la prendi sul personale, non capisco perché.
> 
> Magari è vero, lui ha fatto un'affarone a mollarmi, :


Io ho spiegato che se scrivesse un maschio mollato che parla di intimità della ex , sarebbe uguale

Quindi non c'è nulla né di personale né nulla di "maschio/femmina" 

Certo lui si terrà il cazzo 12 e lo sputo 5''

Tu non sei riuscita a tenere manco quelli

Tutto qui

Ah già.. però lo ami :rotfl:

E magari bisogna pure commuoversi di fronte a questa capacità di amare che avresti?

Ma dai.. :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho spiegato che se scrivesse un maschio mollato che parla di intimità della ex , sarebbe uguale
> 
> Quindi non c'è nulla né di personale né nulla di "maschio/femmina"
> 
> ...


Ma non ha scritto solo quello ...dai....


----------



## flower7700 (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo problema non è essere "brutta e vecchia", ma che non vuoi staccarti da lui, da quello che rappresentava.
> Lo capisco.
> Ma per un attimo, mettiamo da parte quello che è stato e pensiamo a cosa c'è e quello che si può fare.
> Non sei vecchia: hai 48 anni. Hai l'età di mia moglie, grosso modo. Sei di mezza età, hai qualche ruga in più e devi accrescere le cure che dedichi al tuo corpo. Nient'altro.
> ...


Grande hai proprio ragione grazie 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Crivellato di colpi da chi?
> Ha sparlato della moglie per anni, ha sfruttato flower per i suoi interessi, l’ha mollata in un amen... ma vada a cagare lui è il suo *nasone*.
> Si potrebbe dire?
> Cazzino no? Perché?


 era meglio se parlavo del nasone allora. Si vede che il cazzino fa arrabbiare gli uomini del forum. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono state altre utenti qui con partner scarsissimi sessualmente (di alcune l’ho saputo solo in privato) che si sono sorpre di essere state mollate proprio perché credevano di essere speciali Proprio in virtù della comprensione della impotenza sostanziale di lui.
> Raccontarlo è anche un modo per avere la conferma che quella inefficienza era importante e che hanno dimostrato dedizione accettandola.
> E sì, era importante.


Forse per gli uomini l'impotenza non è un problema, non ne fanno una questione di discriminazione. Hanno altre potenzialità da usare, come la vita agiata, i soldi, il saper parlare, ecc. poi se il sesso non funziona possono sempre dare la colpa alla donna di turno chissà :facepalm:




Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè quanto lei si dice, mi pare sia: ecco neppure a lui sono andata bene, mi resta la solitudine.
> Non vorrei che su quei siti dove si è iscritta *ora si becca uno uguale*. E nota che ha scritto che si sente inferiore a certe persone, che vuol dire che lei da sola si andrà a cercare uno con cui non sentirsi inferiore. E se si sente inferiore vuol dire che andrà a raspare in basso.
> *Tralaltro crede che la nuova donna sia la compagna di lui, l'ha subito vista come tale. Subito ha immaginato fosse ricoperta dell'amore che lei non ha avuto*.


Nooo sui siti non rispondo neppure a chi mi scrive, guardo le foto e basta. Non ho voglia di iniziare a conoscere nessuno, ho solo messo il profilo per guardare chi è iscritto.

Purtroppo hai ragione sui tuoi pensieri riguardo alla nuova donna. Ho pensato che lei avrà quello che avrei voluto io. Nessuno di noi può saperlo come si comporta con lei, immagino come con me, nei momenti buoni. 




Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho spiegato che se scrivesse un maschio mollato che parla di intimità della ex , sarebbe uguale
> 
> Quindi non c'è nulla né di personale né nulla di "maschio/femmina"
> 
> ...


Grazie neh. :incazzato:


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora ricordarsi che l’amore di lui era farsi fare un pompino di tre minuti,le può servire per pensare che è meglio perderlo che trovarlo.
> Mentre i discorsi sulle foto può farle pure con te.


Bò ognuno ha la sua Brunetta.
Io ho trovato "supporto" in voi perchè quello che non mi quadrava come logica non poteva essere discusso come logica, anzichè sviscerare una matassa ad ogni tentativo di dialogo con lui diventava sempre più contorta, senza uscita. Veramente da sentirsi matti (e lui diceva che ero io il problema a questa matassa). 
Entri proprio in un trip per tentare di capire l'altro, e ti sposti dal fatto che questo non vuole farsi capire per comodo, per strategia, a ciò che oggettivamente hai come elemento, anche quando ti viene dato come elemento (tipo non amo più mia moglie ma ho problemi economici).
Ti faccio un esempio stupido. Uno ti racconta, così dal nulla, che da ragazzo aveva 3 ragazze contemporaneamente, la volta dopo se tiri fuori l'argomento ti dice che te lo sei inventato, la volta dopo ancora ti dice "avevo detto 5, non 3". Tu la prima volta sei rimasto stupito, hai chiesto perchè, hai ascoltato. Non ti dimentichi. Non puoi dimenticarti. Se con questa persona sei staccato non ti fa ne caldo ne freddo. Se ci sei dentro è proprio un vortice dove la tua mente parte a tentare di decifrare chi hai davanti. Quando arrivi al "avevo detto 5, non 3" sei già dentro un vortice, e non te ne rendi conto.
Ti ho scritto esempio stupido, perchè non voglio scrivere cose troppo personali. Cose meno decifrabili.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non ha scritto solo quello ...dai....


È vero

Però abbiamo una prospettiva parziale, nella quale si colgono dettagli, ognuno resta attratto da dettagli diversi

Io (e non solo io) sono rimasto attratto da queste (inutili) specificazioni (anzi NON inutili, ma utili a lei per.. (lo sa lei)

Il tutto unito allo sconcerto di una donna "ancora innamorata"

A me fa specie questa cosa, però io sono educato a trattenere dolore senza buttare merda nel piatto dove ho mangiato

E dove mi dispero peraltro di non poter continuare a mangiare


----------



## Lara3 (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho spiegato che se scrivesse un maschio mollato che parla di intimità della ex , sarebbe uguale
> 
> Quindi non c'è nulla né di personale né nulla di "maschio/femmina"
> 
> ...


La frase in cui dici che “lei non è riuscita a tenersi manco quelli “ la trovo completamente inopportuna. Quindi la colpa è della donna mollata / tradita perché non ha saputo fare !


----------



## Lostris (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero
> 
> Però abbiamo una prospettiva parziale, nella quale si colgono dettagli, ognuno resta attratto da dettagli diversi
> 
> ...


Già


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so quanto possa farle bene prendere coscienza, che non mi pare le manchi comunque, di aver avuto poco sotto ogni punto di vista. Perchè quanto lei si dice, mi pare sia: ecco neppure a lui sono andata bene, mi resta la solitudine.
> Non vorrei che su quei siti dove si è iscritta ora si becca uno uguale. E nota che ha scritto che si sente inferiore a certe persone, che vuol dire che lei da sola si andrà a cercare uno con cui non sentirsi inferiore. E se si sente inferiore vuol dire che andrà a raspare in basso.
> Tralaltro crede che la nuova donna sia la compagna di lui, l'ha subito vista come tale. Subito ha immaginato fosse ricoperta dell'amore che lei non ha avuto.


Bravissima. 
È proprio questo il punto.
Bisogna lavorare sull'autistima e sull'attribuzione del corretto valore di sé.
Buttare giù lui dalla torre equivale a buttare giù lei insieme, finché sono legati.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora ricordarsi che l’amore di lui era farsi fare un pompino di tre minuti,le può servire per pensare che è meglio perderlo che trovarlo.


Ma anche no. 
Chissenefrega di lui. 
È lei che deve crescere in valore. 
Il discorso di Marjanna è sensato.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bò ognuno ha la sua Brunetta.
> Io ho trovato "supporto" in voi perchè quello che non mi quadrava come logica non poteva essere discusso come logica, anzichè sviscerare una matassa ad ogni tentativo di dialogo con lui diventava sempre più contorta, senza uscita. Veramente da sentirsi matti (e lui diceva che ero io il problema a questa matassa).
> Entri proprio in un trip per tentare di capire l'altro, e ti sposti dal fatto che questo non vuole farsi capire per comodo, per strategia, a ciò che oggettivamente hai come elemento, anche quando ti viene dato come elemento (tipo non amo più mia moglie ma ho problemi economici).
> Ti faccio un esempio stupido. Uno ti racconta, così dal nulla, che da ragazzo aveva 3 ragazze contemporaneamente, la volta dopo se tiri fuori l'argomento ti dice che te lo sei inventato, la volta dopo ancora ti dice "avevo detto 5, non 3". Tu la prima volta sei rimasto stupito, hai chiesto perchè, hai ascoltato. Non ti dimentichi. Non puoi dimenticarti. Se con questa persona sei staccato non ti fa ne caldo ne freddo. Se ci sei dentro è proprio un vortice dove la tua mente parte a tentare di decifrare chi hai davanti. Quando arrivi al "avevo detto 5, non 3" sei già dentro un vortice, e non te ne rendi conto.
> Ti ho scritto esempio stupido, perchè non voglio scrivere cose troppo personali. Cose meno decifrabili.


Ri-quoto.
Ci son passato anche io. 
È una fase, al termine della quale ne comprendi l'inutilità.
Non c'è niente da capire, niente che ci sia utile capire.
Bisogna solo mettere ordine.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La frase in cui dici che “lei non è riuscita a tenersi manco quelli “ la trovo completamente inopportuna. Quindi la colpa è della donna mollata / tradita perché non ha saputo fare !


La colpa (diceva mia nonna) morì fanciulla

Quanto all"inopportuno.. io sono inopportuno

E pago x la mia inopportunità, c'è chi può e chi non può, e io può 

Non ha tenuto, e infatti oggi è patrimonio pubblico per il pubblico ristoro.. e momenti lieti (si fa x dire)

Chi vuol essere lieto sia..


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Chissenefrega di lui.
> È lei che deve crescere in valore.
> Il discorso di Marjanna è sensato.


Anche perchè poi andiamo a parare su tutta una serie di cosine dove ci si aspetta il principe azzurro.
Bello, gentile, presente e pure col pisello grande... questa mi mancava :rotfl:
Ma se ci aspetta di stare sul trono, allora bisogna anche corrispondere alla principessa. Insomma la principessa per l'uomo, la Ramona Badescu di turno. Buuuuuuhhhhhhhh dice il pubblico femminile.
E allora?

Io vedo più semplicemente che ci si viene incontro, e così dovrebbe essere da entrambi le parti. Nel caso di Flower la sua posizione da uomo sposato e quello che lui ha detto a lei han creato delle false aspettative. Anche la sua attesa dopo la fine del matrimonio non la vedo tanto sbagliata. Cosa doveva fare presentarsi col badile e dire "wè cicci vieni qua che ti metto il guinzaglio che ora sei mio", a uno appena separato? Gli ha lasciato i suoi tempi.
Ormai era dentro la ruota, non è che poteva fare altrimenti. L'unica cosa che poteva eventualmente fare era essere lei propositiva, dicendogli che poteva andare da lei a vivere. Ma tanto si sarebbe solo beccata lei stessa le corna.
Quello che io vedo dall'esterno, è che è talmente grande il falso che le si è piantato dentro, da credere che altre saranno amate da lui di chissà quale amore. E non credo le dimensioni del pene facciano la differenze.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi andiamo a parare su tutta una serie di cosine dove ci si aspetta il principe azzurro.
> Bello, gentile, presente e pure col pisello grande... questa mi mancava :rotfl:
> Ma se ci aspetta di stare sul trono, allora bisogna anche corrispondere alla principessa. Insomma la principessa per l'uomo, la Ramona Badescu di turno. Buuuuuuhhhhhhhh dice il pubblico femminile.
> E allora?
> ...


Ma è così figa questa Ramona che la nominate sempre ? Io non ce l’ho presente. Vado a guardarmela.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bò ognuno ha la sua Brunetta.
> Io ho trovato "supporto" in voi perchè quello che non mi quadrava come logica non poteva essere discusso come logica, anzichè sviscerare una matassa ad ogni tentativo di dialogo con lui diventava sempre più contorta, senza uscita. Veramente da sentirsi matti (e lui diceva che ero io il problema a questa matassa).
> Entri proprio in un trip per tentare di capire l'altro, e ti sposti dal fatto che questo non vuole farsi capire per comodo, per strategia, a ciò che oggettivamente hai come elemento, anche quando ti viene dato come elemento (tipo non amo più mia moglie ma ho problemi economici).
> Ti faccio un esempio stupido. Uno ti racconta, così dal nulla, che da ragazzo aveva 3 ragazze contemporaneamente, la volta dopo se tiri fuori l'argomento ti dice che te lo sei inventato, la volta dopo ancora ti dice "avevo detto 5, non 3". Tu la prima volta sei rimasto stupito, hai chiesto perchè, hai ascoltato. Non ti dimentichi. Non puoi dimenticarti. Se con questa persona sei staccato non ti fa ne caldo ne freddo. Se ci sei dentro è proprio un vortice dove la tua mente parte a tentare di decifrare chi hai davanti. Quando arrivi al "avevo detto 5, non 3" sei già dentro un vortice, e non te ne rendi conto.
> Ti ho scritto esempio stupido, perchè non voglio scrivere cose troppo personali. Cose meno decifrabili.


Io credo che più che vortice, da dichiarazioni del genere si dovrebbe ricavare la inaffidabilità.
Poi ogni caso non solo è diverso, ma ogni percorso per uscirne è diverso.
Per me flower è andata avanti nel suo percorso. Non è più annodata. Poi è ovvio che è una valutazione soggettiva.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La frase in cui dici che “lei non è riuscita a tenersi manco quelli “ la trovo completamente inopportuna. Quindi la colpa è della donna mollata / tradita perché non ha saputo fare !


Concordo.
E poi altroché se si dice delle inadeguatezze femminili e pure quando non se ne sa nulla.
Gli storici del forum si sono dimenticati il periodo delle fighe di legno?
E anche più recentemente ho letto esortazioni a dare le prestazioni richieste per non meritarsi l’abbandono, come se si dovesse essere la versione economica di una pornostar.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Chissenefrega di lui.
> È lei che deve crescere in valore.
> Il discorso di Marjanna è sensato.


Il discorso è sensato. 
Ma non sono cose in contrato.
Io ricordo ancora al mio ingresso nel forum come mi era servito sentire solidarietà anche contro il traditore.
Ognuno è diverso.
Ascoltare è anche accogliere gli sfoghi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La colpa (diceva mia nonna) morì fanciulla
> 
> Quanto all"inopportuno.. io sono inopportuno
> 
> ...


Sai che premio che ha perso!


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che più che vortice, da dichiarazioni del genere si dovrebbe ricavare la inaffidabilità.
> Poi ogni caso non solo è diverso, ma ogni percorso per uscirne è diverso.
> Per me flower è andata avanti nel suo percorso. Non è più annodata. Poi è ovvio che è una valutazione soggettiva.


L'importante è che sulla svalutazione dell'altro, non costruisca la valutazione di sè.
Perchè significherebbe che al prossimo giro costruirebbe la valutazione di sè sulla valutazione dell'altro. 
(come già più volte le è accaduto). 

Ci sta svalutare per tirarsi su due costole, sapendo però che è una illusione. 
Perchè quello stare lo si è scelto. In tutte le sue sfumature. Per le proprie personali motivazioni. 

A me colpisce che lei da questa storia, esca dicendo che non ha possibilità.
Che è poi creare lo spazio per farsi raccogliere dal primo che passa come se stesse facendo chissà quale concessione. 

C'è un tempo per la valutazione dell'altro. 
Ma poi quel tempo ha da finire e sarebbe saggio passare ad assumersi le proprie responsabilità dell'essere stati con un altro che ha così tanti aspetti svalutabili. 
Compreso anche il cazzo piccolo. 
Ma non come elemento conduttore. Bensì come elemento che descrive un proprio bisogno ignorato per poi rivalersene.

Un maschio è anche il suo cazzo e il sesso che ci si fa. Come permettere di esprimere anche la propria di sessualità. 

E non so quanto della propria sessualità e sensualità lei abbia espresso, tenendo conto che ha giocato a mascherarsi per compiacerlo ma senza che a lei interessasse più di tanto. 

E questo non dice di lui, ma dice di lui e di cosa è disposta a fare pur di. 

In queste condizioni, se lui le avesse chiesto di, che so, leccargli l'alluce, lei l'avrebbe fatto in nome del sentimento?
O, per converso, avrebbe permesso a lui di toccarla in modi per lei sgradevoli pur di compiacerlo?

Non è robetta da poco. 

Io al suo posto ci ragionerei. 

Poi, oh...suo il corpo, sua la vita, suo il benessere. 

E' a lei che cambia o non cambia qualcosa assumersi se stessa nelle relazioni che stabilisce e uscire dal dipingersi come colei che in nome dei sentimenti di cui ha bisogno, si adatta e si adegua ai desideri dell'altro rinunciando al proprio benessere e alla propria soddisfazione. 
Globale, non solo sensuale.


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'importante è che sulla svalutazione dell'altro, non costruisca la valutazione di sè.
> Perchè significherebbe che al prossimo giro costruirebbe la valutazione di sè sulla valutazione dell'altro.
> (come già più volte le è accaduto).
> 
> ...


Ecco.. perfetto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che premio che ha perso!


Ma infatti.. un coglione

E poi diciamocelo 12 cm di cazzo.. essú 

Come si suol dire in questi casi

"Vedrai .. meriti un uomo meraviglioso (ma da na sega) che sappia penetrare le tue profondità di donna (mica 12 cm ma che stiamo a acherza' .. sti stronzi demmerda con un verme tra le gambe, abbonamento gratis a Hot 3 e fuori dalle palle , pure a pretendere di scopare una femmina, e magari senza pagare)

Salvini pensaci tu!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti.. un coglione
> 
> E poi diciamocelo 12 cm di cazzo.. essú
> 
> ...


Mi ripeto.
Dopo migliaia di post con accuse di essere fighe di legno, tutto questo scandalo per un uomo sessualmente inadeguato non lo capisco.
Anzi lo capisco benissimo.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che più che vortice, da dichiarazioni del genere si dovrebbe ricavare la inaffidabilità.
> Poi ogni caso non solo è diverso, ma ogni percorso per uscirne è diverso.
> Per me flower è andata avanti nel suo percorso. Non è più annodata. Poi è ovvio che è una valutazione soggettiva.


No, non riesco a farmi capire. 

Flower ha radicato dentro di lei un concetto di amore di lui. Che infatti ora vede proiettato verso la nuova donna. 
A noi, che leggiamo in modo freddo e staccato non essendo coinvolti in prima persona, visto il percorso di lui credo sia evidente a tutti che questa nuova donna non sia la destinataria di chissà quale amore (col cazzo o senza cazzo).
Ha inoltre scritto che nel guardare immagini di altri uomini non sente una reale spinta a provare a interagire con loro, in parte perchè non si sente all'altezza, in parte perchè va avanti a ricerca l'immagine di quell'"amore interrotto".
A me non sembra un elemento irrilevante.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2019)

Sono in parte d’accordo Con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
Se decido di stare con uno che non mi soddisfa sessualmente per due anni e probabilmente non ho mai detto a nessuno che non mi soddisfa , non inizio a dirlo quando mi ha mollato.
Questo parla di lei e non di lui 
Non ne esce bene lei, nel senso che io al netto di lui mi domando quanto bisogno ha lei per accettare una relazione così 
I


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, non riesco a farmi capire.
> 
> Flower ha radicato dentro di lei un concetto di amore di lui. Che infatti ora vede proiettato verso la nuova donna.
> A noi, che leggiamo in modo freddo e staccato non essendo coinvolti in prima persona, visto il percorso di lui credo sia evidente a tutti che questa nuova donna non sia la destinataria di chissà quale amore (col cazzo o senza cazzo).
> ...


Io vedo l’autosvalurazione. Non la vedo collegata a lui, alla relazione, alla insoddisfazione accettata nella relazione e al senso di abbandono, ma vedo l’autosvalutazione causa della relazione con lui.
Tu pensi che svalutando lui e constatando che non l’ha voluta nemmeno uno così lei rimanga fissata in quella scarsa considerazione di sé.
Io no.
Penso che l’attenzione che lui le dava, grazie alle qualità affabulatorie, debba riconoscere che era di scarso valore perché lui è di scarso valore e quindi non potrà dare nulla di valore a nessuna.

Io non soffro la solitudine e quindi faccio fatica a capire chi ha bisogno di uno sguardo (adesso si capisce?) che paia guardarci dentro e apprezzarci.
Però se c’è questo bisogno forse è necessario riconoscere chi è in grado di darlo, non a noi per nostro merito (eh io ce l’ho con la idea di merito e i danni che produce) ma per capacità degli altri di porsi in relazione profonda.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono in parte d’accordo Con @_Skorpio_
> Se decido di stare con uno che non mi soddisfa sessualmente per due anni e probabilmente non ho mai detto a nessuno che non mi soddisfa , non inizio a dirlo quando mi ha mollato.
> Questo parla di lei e non di lui
> Non ne esce bene lei, nel senso che io al netto di lui mi domando quanto bisogno ha lei per accettare una relazione così
> I


Ma lei accettava tutte quelle carenze perché pensava ci fosse altro che invece non c’era.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei accettava tutte quelle carenze perché pensava ci fosse altro che invece non c’era.


Quindi prima andava bene poi visto che si è comportato di merda adesso non vanno bene 
E comunque Dovrebbe capire perché considerava accettabile qualcosa che è alla base di un rapporto di coppia . Soprattutto visto che non stavano insieme da trebt’anni


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo l’autosvalurazione. Non la vedo collegata a lui, alla relazione, alla insoddisfazione accettata nella relazione e al senso di abbandono, ma vedo l’autosvalutazione causa della relazione con lui.
> Tu pensi che svalutando lui e constatando che non l’ha voluta nemmeno uno così lei rimanga fissata in quella scarsa considerazione di sé.
> Io no.
> *Penso che l’attenzione che lui le dava, grazie alle qualità affabulatorie, debba riconoscere che era di scarso valore perché lui è di scarso valore e quindi non potrà dare nulla di valore a nessuna.*
> ...


Il mio pensiero si avvicina al neretto scritto da te (perchè la vedo in modo freddo da esterno) ma credo che lei veramente abbia visto in lui un potenziale di persona con cui fare una vita in cui lei sarebbe potuta stare bene.
La condivisione della fotografia, l'uscire insieme, il trovarsi in situazioni meno tese (causa precedente quando lui era sposato), quello che aspettava e non ha mai visto realizzarsi.
Non è che se l'è tutto immaginato, ha vissuto questo in parte con lui. Vedere che lui usciva ogni weekend con lei penso le abbia fatto credere veramente lui stesse bene con lei, che voleva lei al suo fianco. Sai quando si dice che un uomo sposato nei weekend sparisce, che quando torna a casa sparisce, specie la sera... ecco lei non ha visto nessuno di questi segnali, ma tutto l'opposto. Ci ha creduto. Per lei erano fatti. 
E' difficile mettere insieme quella potrebbe essere la tensione di un rapporto di coppia, i pezzi che ti vengono raccontanti di episodi passati (tipo lui che faceva a botte o qualcosa di simile), i momenti vissuti (la famosa leggerezza, i momenti di spensieratezza li cerchiamo tutti, non è che viviamo perennemente in modalità Jessica Fletcher), è un mucchio di roba da gestire.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi prima andava bene poi visto che si è comportato di merda adesso non vanno bene
> E comunque Dovrebbe capire perché considerava accettabile qualcosa che è alla base di un rapporto di coppia . Soprattutto visto che non stavano insieme da trebt’anni


Non andavano bene, era il prezzo da pagare per avere quella attenzione continua.
Poi non era il centro della sua descrizione, è stato esplicitato rispondendo a una domanda.
Ci sono tante leggende che girano da quella che tra i coniugi non c’è sesso da anni, a volte vero a volte no, a quella che tra amanti il sesso sia strepitoso, a quella che le amanti aspirino a diventare mogli, a quella che le amanti acconsentano a qualsiasi pratica sessuale, anche non gradita o anche quella che se il sesso non funziona è perché sei una donna incapace nel sesso. Ogni leggenda può essere vera o no caso per caso.
Visto che il tizio si è rivelato piuttosto cialtrone le è stato chiesto se ALMENO il sesso fosse buono. Ha risposto di no e non per carenze di lei (anche questa è una leggenda diffusa) ma di lui e incontrovertibili, non come il fatto che le chiedesse un ruolo particolare (tutti i gusti son gusti...fosse piaciuto anche a lei) in quanto dovuto a limiti fisici.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero si avvicina al neretto scritto da te (perchè la vedo in modo freddo da esterno) ma credo che lei veramente abbia visto in lui un potenziale di persona con cui fare una vita in cui lei sarebbe potuta stare bene.
> La condivisione della fotografia, l'uscire insieme, il trovarsi in situazioni meno tese (causa precedente quando lui era sposato), quello che aspettava e non ha mai visto realizzarsi.
> Non è che se l'è tutto immaginato, ha vissuto questo in parte con lui. Vedere che lui usciva ogni weekend con lei penso le abbia fatto credere veramente lui stesse bene con lei, che voleva lei al suo fianco. Sai quando si dice che un uomo sposato nei weekend sparisce, che quando torna a casa sparisce, specie la sera... ecco lei non ha visto nessuno di questi segnali, ma tutto l'opposto. Ci ha creduto. Per lei erano fatti.
> E' difficile mettere insieme quella potrebbe essere la tensione di un rapporto di coppia, i pezzi che ti vengono raccontanti di episodi passati (tipo lui che faceva a botte o qualcosa di simile), i momenti vissuti (la famosa leggerezza, i momenti di spensieratezza li cerchiamo tutti, non è che viviamo perennemente in modalità Jessica Fletcher), è un mucchio di roba da gestire.


Io capisco benissimo che tanto di quello che ha avuto le piaceva e molto. Ora sta sgarbugliando la matassa.
Un po’ di calma! Non è che per tirarla su bisogna accanirsi a farla sentire inadeguata.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco benissimo che tanto di quello che ha avuto le piaceva e molto. Ora sta sgarbugliando la matassa.
> Un po’ di calma! Non è che per tirarla su bisogna accanirsi a farla sentire inadeguata.


Non mi sembra di averla fatta sentire inadeguata. Poi in caso mi dirà lei quando legge


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averla fatta sentire inadeguata. Poi in caso mi dirà lei quando legge


Tu no.
Altri forse sì.
Comunque credo sia da evitare.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Dopo migliaia di post con accuse di essere fighe di legno, tutto questo scandalo per un uomo sessualmente inadeguato non lo capisco.
> Anzi lo capisco benissimo.


E infatti..

E poi qualcuno osa ancora dire che gli immigrati non servono a questo paese..

Servono eccome, almeno qualche africano con un manferone adeguato alle necessità della nostra società, ogni tanto scende da quelle barche

DiGiamolo..


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> pensava ci fosse altro che invece non c’era.


Eh già porella

Magari pensava che gli altri 12 cm li aveva trattenuti in pancia x timidezza.

Però con la forza dell'amore.. piano piano.. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti..
> 
> E poi qualcuno osa ancora dire che gli immigrati non servono a questo paese..
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh già porella
> 
> Magari pensava che gli altri 12 cm li aveva trattenuti in pancia x timidezza.
> 
> Però con la forza dell'amore.. piano piano.. :rotfl:


Non è che devi scaricare i tuoi timori su flower, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che devi scaricare i tuoi timori su flower, eh.


Ma qui scaricano tutti e io chi sono?

Il gatto?

Oh.. ma sono fatto di testa pelle e cazzo pure io eh?:carneval:

Cmq per la cronaca l'ultima mia misurazione risale a quando avevo 13 anni e l'ultima trombata non sono nemmeno venuto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma qui scaricano tutti e io chi sono?
> 
> Il gatto?
> 
> ...


Io non scarico.
E proprio il metodo di scaricare e proiettare credo che sia sbagliato.
Tutte le relazioni sono diverse e complesse.
Non mi piace che le persone siano attaccate.
A volte è rimproverato a me. Ma non lo faccio. Cerco di fare vedere le cose da punti di vista diversi, soprattutto di una relazione che è in corso.
.Questa è finita.
Può essere utile a Flower pensare che lui fosse una meraviglia? 
Credo che si abbia anche il diritto di sfogarsi quando si sta male.
Invece credo che sia insensato, per gli altri ma anche per sé, immedesimarsi in chi non ci legge per attaccare chi sta già male.
Tu proponi sempre punti di vista divergenti.
In questo caso ti ho letto solo sarcastico.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non scarico.
> E proprio il metodo di scaricare e proiettare credo che sia sbagliato.
> Tutte le relazioni sono diverse e complesse.
> Non mi piace che le persone siano attaccate.
> ...


Nessuno di noi ha detto che lui era una meraviglia
Ma il problema non è lui
Iniziare una relazione senza basi per soddisfare un bisogno direi che non è il modo migliore è il rischio è che cada nella stessa dinamica


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ha detto che lui era una meraviglia
> Ma il problema non è lui
> Iniziare una relazione senza basi per soddisfare un bisogno direi che non è il modo migliore è il rischio è che cada nella stessa dinamica


Questo è sicuro.
Però ci si arriva un passo alla volta.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non scarico.
> E proprio il metodo di scaricare e proiettare credo che sia sbagliato.
> Tutte le relazioni sono diverse e complesse.
> Non mi piace che le persone siano attaccate.
> ...


Io non mi immedesimo in nessuno, e non proietto nulla, mi diverto proprio

E siccome per divertirmi non ho bisogno del gruppino a cui dare di gomito tra una battutina e l'altra, Perché sono abituato da piccino a fare da me, mi diverto anche da solo e mi diverto proprio, a vedere come si danza su un uccello piccolo che sputa velocemente

Indipendentemente dal resto

E posso pure fare da bersaglio, così da risparmiarti le allusioni su di me, mica ho problemi di reputazione eh?

Per me è un piacere, e il culo ce lo metto volentieri, anzi il cazzo

Per cui.. facciamo che il.mio è di 10 anziché 12 e che sputa solo a nominarlo

Per me mica è un problema.. è un piacere, anzi uno spasso.. vedere di quanta tenerezza sono intrisi certi interventi

Per cui .. chi deve darci dentro si diverta pure con me, così ci si diverte tutti..

A me non disturba affatto.. anzi!

Il mio cazzo è di 10 cm e sputa a solo guardarlo

Avanti sparate

Prima che mister 12cm abbia mandato un WhatsApp con su scritto: " mi manchi" e Flower vi vada nel culo a tutte quante  :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non scarico.
> E proprio il metodo di scaricare e proiettare credo che sia sbagliato.
> Tutte le relazioni sono diverse e complesse.
> Non mi piace che le persone siano attaccate.
> ...


Io non mi immedesimo in nessuno, e non proietto nulla, mi diverto proprio

E siccome per divertirmi non ho bisogno del gruppino a cui dare di gomito tra una battutina e l'altra, Perché sono abituato da piccino a fare da me, mi diverto anche da solo e mi diverto proprio, a vedere come si danza su un uccello piccolo che sputa velocemente

Indipendentemente dal resto

E posso pure fare da bersaglio, così da risparmiarti le allusioni su di me, mica ho problemi di reputazione eh?

Per me è un piacere, e il culo ce lo metto volentieri, anzi il cazzo

Per cui.. facciamo che il.mio è di 10 anziché 12 e che sputa solo a nominarlo

Per me mica è un problema.. è un piacere, anzi uno spasso.. vedere di quanta tenerezza sono intrisi certi interventi

Per cui .. chi deve darci dentro si diverta pure con me, così ci si diverte tutti..

A me non disturba affatto.. anzi!

Il mio cazzo è di 10 cm e sputa a solo guardarlo

Avanti sparate

Prima che mister 12cm abbia mandato un WhatsApp con su scritto: " mi manchi" e Flower vi vada nel culo a tutte quante  :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non mi immedesimo in nessuno, e non proietto nulla, mi diverto proprio
> 
> E siccome per divertirmi non ho bisogno del gruppino a cui dare di gomito tra una battutina e l'altra, Perché sono abituato da piccino a fare da me, mi diverto anche da solo e mi diverto proprio, a vedere come si danza su un uccello piccolo che sputa velocemente
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che invece ti diverti a dare di gomito non nei confronti di uno che non legge, ma nei confronti di una che legge.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che invece ti diverti a dare di gomito non nei confronti di uno che non legge, ma nei confronti di una che legge.


Beh.. esponiti allora, perché posso serenamente giurare sulla testa di mio figlio che io non mi sto altro che divertendo con me stesso.

E ho messo i miei post e ne ho anche spiegato il senso, che è al di fuori di una tua prospettiva di comprensione, e quindi usi i tuoi parametri

Ma io non mi sto divertendo con nessuna , e so benissimo cosa sto facendo.

E non sono altrettanto sicuro che chi danza su un cazzo 12 sia altrettanto consapevole di quello che sta facendo

Che, se fatto a rovescio, e magari da un gruppo di maschi su una topa puzzolente , di certo non credo troverebbe tutta la tua approvazione incondizionata, a parità di contesto

E sto anche scrivendo per le tope puzzolenti, se non lo hai ancora chiaro

Rifletti


----------



## Rosarose (7 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. esponiti allora, perché posso serenamente giurare sulla testa di mio figlio che io non mi sto altro che divertendo con me stesso.
> 
> E ho messo i miei post e ne ho anche spiegato il senso, che è al di fuori di una tua prospettiva di comprensione, e quindi usi i tuoi parametri
> 
> ...


Che roba è la topa puzzolente?!![emoji849][emoji848]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Che roba è la topa puzzolente?!![emoji849][emoji848]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ogni tanto una ragazza porta il nome di battaglia di "merluzza". Maschi crudeli.


----------



## Rosarose (7 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto una ragazza porta il nome di battaglia di "merluzza". Maschi crudeli.


Ma se una donna non ti piace non ti piacerà neanche il suo odore...se invece ti mette in subbuglio il suo Sarà un'odore irresistibile di sesso!
Oppure vi è capitato che l'odore spegnesse i vostri ardori?

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. esponiti allora, perché posso serenamente giurare sulla testa di mio figlio che io non mi sto altro che divertendo con me stesso.
> 
> E ho messo i miei post e ne ho anche spiegato il senso, che è al di fuori di una tua prospettiva di comprensione, e quindi usi i tuoi parametri
> 
> ...



Ma credo che il senso del discorso, abbastanza condiviso. (da me senz'altro) fosse che lei ha descritto uno stronzo. A domanda se almeno il sesso fosse buono, ha risposto che no, era un disastro pure quello. E non solo per scarsa dotazione di madre natura  (che insomma, non è che si possa negare che possa essere già in sé un problema).
Di un contesto non certo edificante lei ha creduto TUTTO bypassabile (le era importante l'assiduo ascolto di cui si credeva destinataria, terminato  - guarda caso  - quando lui ha avuto più tempo per stare fuori casa). Il suo bisogno di  "coprire" la solitudine le ha fatto mettere in secondo piano quello che accadeva nel frattempo sul piano concreto.
E ora se ne è resa conto.
Io non so francamente se possa esserle  "utile" materialmente  "salvare lui".
Senza dubbio le sarà salvifico andare oltre a lui per esaminare perché in nome di suoi castelli in aria  "futuri" si sia fatta andare bene tutta quella roba là. Fondamentalmente credo ricadendo in quell'ascolto che  (ricevuto o non ricevuto... Lei è evidente che se ne sentiva destinataria) le ha fatto ignorare tutto il resto. Che una buona domanda secondo me sarebbe  "come farò la prossima volta ad individuare i miei bisogni dell'oggi, a valutarli, a "misurarli", senza rimandarli a domani?". Giusto per evitare un prossimo fanfarone e guardare al concreto. Meglio un uovo oggi....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Che roba è la topa puzzolente?!![emoji849][emoji848]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se vuoi ti posso esemplificare con un dialogo fra maschi brutti sporchi e cattivi

Vacanza a Roma x open di tennis di non so quanto anni fa

Dopo un paio di ore in camera con una tizia (noi avevamo lasciata libera la camera per consentire la copula al mio amico)

Noi "Ma puzzava o almeno ce l'hai fatta a avvicinarti?"

Lui "ho sentito di peggio"


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2019)

Ma a voi non colpisce proprio niente niente che flower abbia fatto il mascheramento da mistrezz cattiva cattiva per compiacere lui? 

Io resto molto colpita quando una donna (o un uomo) fa un sesso che non desidera per compiacere un maschio (o una femmina), in cambio del suo amore.

Che non è trovare compromessi questo. 

Il compromesso lo si trova avendo come base il piacere comune e non, come in questo caso, avendo come base due forme di piaceri diversi. 

E' ovvio e scontato che dopo esser andat* contro se stessi quel che resta dentro è svalutazione. 

MA quella svalutazione non passa scaricando sull'altro. 
Quella svalutazione passa smettendola di trovare giustificazioni per il proprio agire e iniziando a ragionare su cosa mette in condizione di svendersi per ottenere qualcosa. 

E al netto di tutte le ragionate che ci si possono fare, nel concreto resta che una donna non è stata in grado di dire no. 
E le è andata pure bene che questo c'aveva il cazzo piccolo e voleva giocare a fare quello che sta sotto. 

Mica tutti maschi sono così delicati.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a voi non colpisce proprio niente niente che flower abbia fatto il mascheramento da mistrezz cattiva cattiva per compiacere lui?
> 
> Io resto molto colpita quando una donna (o un uomo) fa un sesso che non desidera per compiacere un maschio (o una femmina), in cambio del suo amore.
> 
> ...


Concordo 
Faceva parte del discorso che facevo io
Mi colpisce che la cosa sia uscita a storia finita


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo
> Faceva parte del discorso che facevo io
> Mi colpisce che la cosa sia uscita a storia finita


Amplierei il discorso. Ci apro un thread


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a voi non colpisce proprio niente niente che flower abbia fatto il mascheramento da mistrezz cattiva cattiva per compiacere lui?
> 
> Io resto molto colpita quando una donna (o un uomo) fa un sesso che non desidera per compiacere un maschio (o una femmina), in cambio del suo amore.
> 
> Che non è trovare compromessi questo.


Questo deve dirlo Flower, se è andata contro se stessa nel fare la mistress. 
Perchè potrebbe essere che ha sperimentato qualcosa che poi non le ha dato più di tanto.
La scenetta da lei descritta appare in parte comica visto che non le veniva proprio da trattarlo male visti i dolori e le problematiche di salute di lui di cui era al corrente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a voi non colpisce proprio niente niente che flower abbia fatto il mascheramento da mistrezz cattiva cattiva per compiacere lui?
> 
> Io resto molto colpita quando una donna (o un uomo) fa un sesso che non desidera per compiacere un maschio (o una femmina), in cambio del suo amore.
> 
> ...


quello che non capisco di flower è se lo sta mostrizzando ingigantendo aspetti negativi di lui per allontanarlo dalla sua mente.
O sta prendendo in considerazione, realtà che a lei prima non erano evidenti causa innamoramento.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma credo che il senso del discorso, abbastanza condiviso. (da me senz'altro) fosse che lei ha descritto uno stronzo. A domanda se almeno il sesso fosse buono, ha risposto che no, era un disastro pure quello. E non solo per scarsa dotazione di madre natura  (che insomma, non è che si possa negare che possa essere già in sé un problema).
> Di un contesto non certo edificante lei ha creduto TUTTO bypassabile (le era importante l'assiduo ascolto di cui si credeva destinataria, terminato  - guarda caso  - quando lui ha avuto più tempo per stare fuori casa). Il suo bisogno di  "coprire" la solitudine le ha fatto mettere in secondo piano quello che accadeva nel frattempo sul piano concreto.
> E ora se ne è resa conto.
> Io non so francamente se possa esserle  "utile" materialmente  "salvare lui".
> Senza dubbio le sarà salvifico andare oltre a lui per esaminare perché in nome di suoi castelli in aria  "futuri" si sia fatta andare bene tutta quella roba là. Fondamentalmente credo ricadendo in quell'ascolto che  (ricevuto o non ricevuto... Lei è evidente che se ne sentiva destinataria) le ha fatto ignorare tutto il resto. Che una buona domanda secondo me sarebbe  "come farò la prossima volta ad individuare i miei bisogni dell'oggi, a valutarli, a "misurarli", senza rimandarli a domani?". Giusto per evitare un prossimo fanfarone e guardare al concreto. Meglio un uovo oggi....


Personalmente non so ora -poi posso sbagliare- quanto le possa essere d'aiuto stare a fare la scansione di ogni possibile difetto di lui. Cosa che scrive lei, come in topic precedenti lo descrive come brutto fisicamente... eppure a lei piaceva lui. O no???
Questo deve dirlo lei. Io vedo in giro tante coppie non propriamente belle d'aspetto, con difetti evidenti fisici e anche con certi limiti culturali, ma tra loro si piacciono, che non vuol dire non vedere l'altro anche nei suoi difetti. Che tanto abbiamo tutti.
Non so a cosa serva attaccarsi a queste cose. E' l'immagine mentale della persona quella a cui fare riferimento. Quello che rappresentava per lei e in base a cui riconosceva lui. Ad un certo punto è accaduto qualcosa che non ha fatto più si che potesse riconoscere in lui quella immagine, come se sparisse.
E' facile capirlo se si pensa ad una persona tradita, a cui di colpo viene portata via l'immagine mentale di una persona di fiducia, il coniuge. Ma lo stesso è avvenuto a Flower. Solo lei sa qual'è l'immagine mentale di lui che ha visto svanire. E non credo le dimensioni del pene di lui siano rilevanti.
Nell'immagine mentale che io avevo della persona che ho frequentato mai e poi mai avrei visto una persona che mi avrebbe fatto del male, varcando certi limiti. Ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco.
Nell'immagine mentale di Flower c'è un uomo con un amore immenso, un dono prezioso potremmo dire, quello che lei ha immaginato venisse riversato nella nuova donna. Non so se ci capiamo. In qualche parte di lei sente di aver perso questo amore e che sia destinato ad un'altra.


----------



## Rosarose (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quello che non capisco di flower è se lo sta mostrizzando ingigantendo aspetti negativi di lui per allontanarlo dalla sua mente.
> O sta prendendo in considerazione, realtà che a lei prima non erano evidenti causa innamoramento.


Quando si è dentro una relazione e si fanno dei progetti, in virtù di questi progetti, amplifichi le cose positive e sminuisci quelle negative, è normale, nel dare e avere, magari metti anche l'avere in futuro...e così il piatto pesa di più..chiaro che quando quel piatto viene svuotato la bilancia ti rivela con cosa sei rimasta in mano!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a voi non colpisce proprio niente niente che flower abbia fatto il mascheramento da mistrezz cattiva cattiva per compiacere lui?
> 
> Io resto molto colpita quando una donna (o un uomo) fa un sesso che non desidera per compiacere un maschio (o una femmina), in cambio del suo amore.
> 
> ...


Ecco, grande, condivido 

Il microcazzzo più veloce del west, tra l'altro, a quanto ho capito ce l'ha sempre avuto. Non può essere che il problema lo avesse solo con lei? Qualche potenzialità deve pur averla visto il suo successo con le donne. Va bene avere passioni comuni ma ad una certa le domande le pongo.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quello che non capisco di flower è se lo sta mostrizzando ingigantendo aspetti negativi di lui per allontanarlo dalla sua mente.
> O sta prendendo in considerazione, realtà che a lei prima non erano evidenti causa innamoramento.


A ma pare siano sfoghi di dolore. 
E' come quando una donna dice ad un uomo "stronzo bastardo pezzo di merda" che tradotto è uguale a "mi stai facendo male".


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma credo che il senso del discorso, abbastanza condiviso. (da me senz'altro) fosse che lei ha descritto uno stronzo. A domanda se almeno il sesso fosse buono, ha risposto che no, era un disastro pure quello. E non solo per scarsa dotazione di madre natura  (che insomma, non è che si possa negare che possa essere già in sé un problema).
> Di un contesto non certo edificante lei ha creduto TUTTO bypassabile (le era importante l'assiduo ascolto di cui si credeva destinataria, terminato  - guarda caso  - quando lui ha avuto più tempo per stare fuori casa). Il suo bisogno di  "coprire" la solitudine le ha fatto mettere in secondo piano quello che accadeva nel frattempo sul piano concreto.
> E ora se ne è resa conto.
> Io non so francamente se possa esserle  "utile" materialmente  "salvare lui".
> Senza dubbio le sarà salvifico andare oltre a lui per esaminare perché in nome di suoi castelli in aria  "futuri" si sia fatta andare bene tutta quella roba là. Fondamentalmente credo ricadendo in quell'ascolto che  (ricevuto o non ricevuto... Lei è evidente che se ne sentiva destinataria) le ha fatto ignorare tutto il resto. Che una buona domanda secondo me sarebbe  "come farò la prossima volta ad individuare i miei bisogni dell'oggi, a valutarli, a "misurarli", senza rimandarli a domani?". Giusto per evitare un prossimo fanfarone e guardare al concreto. Meglio un uovo oggi....


 adattamento.
Il suo bisogno di colmare un vuoto.
Attenzioni che non riceveva da tempo, che prevedevano un pegno da pagare.
Non si vuol vedere il brutto, perché quel poco di bello che viene dato è ciò che si vorrebbe avere.
Purtroppo dall'altra parte funziona allo stesso modo.
Quando una relazione si basa su questo, il primo che trova di meglio se ne va senza tanti complimenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Quando si è dentro una relazione e si fanno dei progetti, in virtù di questi progetti, amplifichi le cose positive e sminuisci quelle negative, è normale, nel dare e avere, magari metti anche l'avere in futuro...e così il piatto pesa di più..chiaro che quando quel piatto viene svuotato la bilancia ti rivela con cosa sei rimasta in mano!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


 mai il dubbio che la bilancia non fosse ben tarata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A ma pare siano sfoghi di dolore.
> E' come quando una donna dice ad un uomo "stronzo bastardo pezzo di merda" che tradotto è uguale a "mi stai facendo male".


dolore dando la colpa a lui o rabbia verso se stessa per non aver dato il giusto riscontro ai suoi comportamenti?
Io spesso mi do della cretina per non essermi tutelata


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dolore dando la colpa a lui o rabbia verso se stessa per non aver dato il giusto riscontro ai suoi comportamenti?
> Io spesso mi do della cretina per non essermi tutelata


Risponderà lei se vorrà. 
Ci si da anche dei cretini/e, è comune.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, grande, condivido
> 
> Il microcazzzo più veloce del west, tra l'altro, a quanto ho capito ce l'ha sempre avuto. Non può essere che il problema lo avesse solo con lei? Qualche potenzialità deve pur averla visto il suo successo con le donne. Va bene avere passioni comuni ma ad una certa le domande le pongo.


Questa cosa mi sembra fuori luogo.
Con altre a lui cresce?
È come colpevolizzare il tradito.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi sembra fuori luogo.
> Con altre a lui cresce?
> È come colpevolizzare il tradito.


Cioè siamo arrivati a discutere sulla crescita di un pene... :facepalm:
Aspetta prendo il calendario delle lune e vediamo.


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi sembra fuori luogo.
> Con altre a lui cresce?
> È come colpevolizzare il tradito.


Per te è sempre fuori luogo quando il pensiero non coincide con il tuo?

Il suo cazzo non cresce ma funziona con altre.

Non colpevolizzo il tradito. Semplicemente trovo sgradevole si parli dei propri ex in quel modo. Troppo facile.
Il mio ex è uno stronzo patentato ma non direi mai mezza parola sul suo membro ed i suoi handicap sotto le lenzuola. Ci sono stata per anni, se non mi fosse andato bene avrei tagliato prima o mi sarei guardata intorno, nel mentre, per compensare i miei bisogni.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Per te è sempre fuori luogo quando il pensiero non coincide con il tuo?
> 
> Il suo cazzo non cresce ma funziona con altre.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Per te è sempre fuori luogo quando il pensiero non coincide con il tuo?
> 
> Il suo cazzo non cresce ma funziona con altre.
> 
> ...


Veramente sei tu che stai ipotizzando che la carenza sia di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


Che cavolo quoti?
Questa mi dà della stronza e quoti?
Stronza perché colpevolizza una amante solo perché si trova nel ruolo di tradita?
E già le tradite hanno sempre torto?
Tutte devono essere furbe, sveglie e assertive e capire tutto subito?


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che stai ipotizzando che la carenza sia di lei.


Evidentemente i problemi sono due... O mi spiego malissimo io o non capisci una mazza te.

Ho detto che può essere che i problemi di eiaculazione precoce li avesse con lei e non con le altre. Con questo non voglio dare nessuna colpa a Flower. Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici: attrazione scemata, interesse carente, sensi di colpa e compagnia bella.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cavolo quoti?
> Questa mi dà della stronza e quoti?
> Stronza perché colpevolizza una amante solo perché si trova nel ruolo di tradita?
> E già le tradite hanno sempre torto?
> Tutte devono essere furbe, sveglie e assertive e capire tutto subito?


Stai calma sono dal cell non posso evidenziare la parte che quoto e mi sembrava scontato che quotavo l’ultima parte come sto facendo in tutti i post di questo 3d
Trovo di pessimo gusto sputare dove si è mangiato.
Può criticarlo per come si è comportato ma se per due anni quel senso ti è andato bene e sopratutto non hai fatto notare a lui che non ti andava bene ora non ci sputi sopra


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cavolo quoti?
> Questa mi dà della stronza e quoti?
> Stronza perché colpevolizza una amante solo perché si trova nel ruolo di tradita?
> E già le tradite hanno sempre torto?
> Tutte devono essere furbe, sveglie e assertive e capire tutto subito?


Della serie " o con me o contro di me".


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente i problemi sono due... O mi spiego malissimo io o non capisci una mazza te.
> 
> Ho detto che può essere che i problemi di eiaculazione precoce li avesse con lei e non con le altre. Con questo non voglio dare nessuna colpa a Flower. Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici: attrazione scemata, interesse carente, sensi di colpa e compagnia bella.


Ma anche avesse gli spessì problemi con tutte non è che lei dopo la prima volta ha mollato il colpo o ne ha pArlato con lui


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche avesse gli spessì problemi con tutte non è che lei dopo la prima volta ha mollato il colpo o ne ha pArlato con lui


Era per spiegare a Brunetta che è partita per la tangente.
Certo, sono d'accordo. Io ne avrei parlato. Se avessi deciso di tacere per amore, o non so che altro, sarebbe stata una mia scelta. Scelta che, a storia finita, non starei a rinnegare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente i problemi sono due... O mi spiego malissimo io o non capisci una mazza te.
> 
> Ho detto che può essere che i problemi di eiaculazione precoce li avesse con lei e non con le altre. Con questo non voglio dare nessuna colpa a Flower. Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici: attrazione scemata, interesse carente, sensi di colpa e compagnia bella.


Tu fai ipotesi che caricano di responsabilità lei perfino per le carenze sessuali oggettive di lui.
E non te ne accorgi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stai calma sono dal cell non posso evidenziare la parte che quoto e mi sembrava scontato che quotavo l’ultima parte come sto facendo in tutti i post di questo 3d
> Trovo di pessimo gusto sputare dove si è mangiato.
> Può criticarlo per come si è comportato ma se per due anni quel senso ti è andato bene e sopratutto non hai fatto notare a lui che non ti andava bene ora non ci sputi sopra


E no.
Andava bene tutto finché non si tocca il sesso.
Forse bisogna domandarsi perché.


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu fai ipotesi che caricano di responsabilità lei perfino per le carenze sessuali oggettive di lui.
> E non te ne accorgi?


 
Non sono io che ho parlato di cazzi piccoli che sputano in due secondi, per dirla alla Skorpio.
Comunque ho capito, qui si fanno tanti pac pac sulla spalla ai traditi. Ok


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Della serie " o con me o contro di me".


No. Logica e coerenza.




Vera ha detto:


> Era per spiegare a Brunetta che è partita per la tangente.
> Certo, sono d'accordo. Io ne avrei parlato. Se avessi deciso di tacere per amore, o non so che altro, sarebbe stata una mia scelta. Scelta che, a storia finita, non starei a rinnegare.


Qui ognuno scrive come vuole, sono insultata giornalmente da anni.
Magari è utile ogni tanto far capire che non sono lo sfogo di nessuno.
Ho scritto più volte con estrema educazione che non si stava ridicolizzando lui, che non è qui e quindi non è vittima di nulla, ma si stava sostenendo lei, che ha dato i particolari solo dietro richiesta.
Personalmente alla prima richiesta di interpretare quel ruolo lo avrei seppellito di risate.
Invece altre ci stanno.
E allora?
Facciamo a gara a chi è più furba, assertiva, dignitosa?
Lei ha accettato una relazione in parte sodddisfacente e chiaramente sul piano verbale e relazionale. Il sesso l’ha considerato secondario. 
A relazione finita, malissimo, ha fatto un bilancio.
È un bilancio fallimentare perché pensa che pure la parte relazionale fosse solo una forma di manipolazione.
Se non si capisce di cosa si sta parlando lo dico, non è che voglio aver ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono io che ho parlato di cazzi piccoli che sputano in due secondi, per dirla alla Skorpio.
> Comunque ho capito, qui si fanno tanti pac pac sulla spalla ai traditi. Ok


Magari!
Magari si facesse pat pat ai traditi.
Qui troppi fanno il tiro al bersaglio.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono io che ho parlato di cazzi piccoli che sputano in due secondi, per dirla alla Skorpio.
> Comunque ho capito, qui si fanno tanti pac pac sulla spalla ai traditi. Ok


Bisogna farlo... adesso Flower si dispera ancora di più sapendo che in giro ci sono anche quelli da 10, quindi non era messa così male. Vogliamo ragionare così ? Ok


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono io che ho parlato di cazzi piccoli che sputano in due secondi, per dirla alla Skorpio.
> Comunque ho capito, qui si fanno tanti pac pac sulla spalla ai traditi. Ok


Veramente però Flower ha descritto una realtà  (anche sessuale) che non ha rinnegato. Anzi, diciamo che ha motivato con il suo stesso interesse secondario per il sesso. Non era per il sesso che ci stava insieme. E a dirla tutta a me questa è la cosa che colpisce, trattandosi di un uomo sposato.

Siamo stati noi (io in primis, e lo ribadisco) a dire che 12 cm di cazzo usati per giunta male possono senz'altro trovare un'altra che se li piglia. Ma anche 20 cm. eh, se e' per quello.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cavolo quoti?
> Questa mi dà della stronza e quoti?
> Stronza perché colpevolizza una amante solo perché si trova nel ruolo di tradita?
> E già le tradite hanno sempre torto?
> Tutte devono essere furbe, sveglie e assertive e capire tutto subito?


Credo che una donna, se tradita, è considerata che non sa fare. Se traditrice eccetto la delusione iniziale del marito tradito, spesso viene perdonata, compresa, corteggiata per essere riconquistata. In veramente molti casi. 
Quindi volendo concludere : come bisogna essere ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Credo che una donna, se tradita, è considerata che non sa fare. Se traditrice eccetto la delusione iniziale del marito tradito, spesso viene perdonata, compresa, corteggiata per essere riconquistata. In veramente molti casi.
> Quindi volendo concludere : come bisogna essere ?


“Come tu mi vuoi...”

Non solo bisogna compiacere l’uomo se no ci meritiamo corna e abbandono ed essere trattate da pezza da piedi (moglie, fidanzata, amante è uguale) ma neppure ci si può lamentare perché avremmo dovuto capire tutto prima e non accettare. A parte che le due cose sono leggermente contraddittorie, sono pure crudeli.


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Logica e coerenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui non si fanno gare, si cerca di essere oggettive altrimenti non ha senso questo forum e proporrei di chiudere oggi stesso.
Mi dispiace per Flower, non la sto affatto colpevolizzando, così come non sto facendo passare lui per vittima. Ripeto, quello che non mi è piaciuto è stato il suo esternare, anche se spinta dalla delusione e dalla rabbia, i deficit sessuali di lui.


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Come tu mi vuoi...”
> 
> Non solo bisogna compiacere l’uomo se no ci meritiamo corna e abbandono ed essere trattate da pezza da piedi (moglie, fidanzata, amante è uguale) ma neppure ci si può lamentare perché avremmo dovuto capire tutto prima e non accettare. A parte che le due cose sono leggermente contraddittorie, sono pure crudeli.


Credo che si dica che non è conveniente anzitutto per se stessi sputare nel piatto dove si è per tanto tempo mangiato.

Per me è un discorso che ha un senso solo nei confronti di persone con cui abbiamo diviso un progetto. Persone per noi importanti.
In casi come questo non vedo proprio niente di male nel mandare affanculo lui... le sue manie, le sue palle, e pure i suoi 12 cm.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma qui scaricano tutti e io chi sono?
> 
> Il gatto?
> 
> ...


Scusatemi l’ignoranza: ma non essere venuto è un pregio o un difetto ?


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente però Flower ha descritto una realtà  (anche sessuale) che non ha rinnegato. Anzi, diciamo che ha motivato con il suo stesso interesse secondario per il sesso. Non era per il sesso che ci stava insieme. E a dirla tutta a me questa è la cosa che colpisce, trattandosi di un uomo sposato.
> 
> Siamo stati noi (io in primis, e lo ribadisco) a dire che 12 cm di cazzo usati per giunta male possono senz'altro trovare un'altra che se li piglia. Ma anche 20 cm. eh, se e' per quello.


Certo, infatti ho anche detto che se per anni sono stata con un uomo che non mi soddisfaceva sessualmente, spinta da altro, è perché mi stava bene. Avevo fatto una scelta. Oggi possono anche ammazzarmi ma non dirò mai, anche se me lo chiedi, che aveva il pisellino che durava due secondi. 

Comunque bon, chiudiamola qui.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui non si fanno gare, si cerca di essere oggettive altrimenti non ha senso questo forum e proporrei di chiudere oggi stesso.
> Mi dispiace per Flower, non la sto affatto colpevolizzando, così come non sto facendo passare lui per vittima. Ripeto, quello che non mi è piaciuto è stato il suo esternare, anche se spinta dalla delusione e dalla rabbia, i deficit sessuali di lui.





Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che si dica che non è conveniente anzitutto per se stessi sputare nel piatto dove si è per tanto tempo mangiato.
> 
> Per me è un discorso che ha un senso solo nei confronti di persone con cui abbiamo diviso un progetto. Persone per noi importanti.
> In casi come questo non vedo proprio niente di male nel mandare affanculo lui... le sue manie, le sue palle, e pure i suoi 12 cm.


Diciamo che in quel piatto ha mangiato solo lui. Lei ha solo cucinato.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che in quel piatto ha mangiato solo lui. Lei ha solo cucinato.


e fatto la spesa.


----------



## Lostris (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.
> Andava bene tutto finché non si tocca il sesso.
> Forse bisogna domandarsi perché.


Non è così.

Anche quando parlava di altri comportamenti mi sono chiesta come facesse a starci insieme... 

Certi dettagli sessuali, peró, io personalmente non li trovo funzionali a capire meglio la storia, per dire... 

Sarà perché trovo proprio di cattivo gusto divulgare particolari così intimi.

Non lo faccio nemmeno con le mie più care amiche, indipendentemente da quanto bene o male possa andare una relazione.

Il fatto che non fossero argomentazioni “edificanti” per nessuno l’ho espresso moltissimi post fa, prima che si entrasse in polemica, ma poi si sono aggiunti altri ulteriori particolari..
Oltretutto non posti come funzionali a capire sé stessa.

Bastava chiuderla con un “sessualmente non era un granché (o era una chiavica, o quello che vuoi) ma mi andava bene”

Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Sentite quest'uomo aveva due ernie discali che probabilmente sono andate  ad irritare dei nervi creando uno stato infiammatorio. Esistono i  sintomi diretti e i sintomi indiretti. Ora dal momento che noi non si  può avere un quadro clinico di questa persona lascerei proprio perdere  l'argomento.
Se questa persona era "dura" nei movimenti, anche facendo piccoli salti,  scendendo dei gradini, probabilmente c'era uno stato di infiammazione  in corso. Prima di pensare a qualsiasi operazione se persona in stato di  sovrappeso come indicato da Flower dovrebbe provare a perdere dei  chili.
Toccare quindi l'argomento "intimo", farne discussione dove  ognuno dice la sua basandosi su quanto esposto, è come sparare sulla  croce rossa.
Flower probabilmente è stata comprensiva perchè al corrente dei problemi di salute di lui.
A fronte delle menzogne ha posto il dubbio che pure le sue lamentele e dolori fossero finzione.
Di mio mi viene da dirle che per il quadro esposto non è assolutamente detto che fingesse, non nei termini di manifestazioni di dolore. Poi l'intensità del dolore e il manifestarlo ad altri è soggettivo.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusatemi l’ignoranza: ma non essere venuto è un pregio o un difetto ?


Per favore, non lasciatemi annegare nella mia ignoranza !
Non essere venuto è un pregio o un difetto ?
Detto da Skorpio non si capisce; per lui anche 10 sono un pregio.


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, infatti ho anche detto che se per anni sono stata con un uomo che non mi soddisfaceva sessualmente, spinta da altro, è perché mi stava bene. Avevo fatto una scelta. Oggi possono anche ammazzarmi ma non dirò mai, anche se me lo chiedi, che aveva il pisellino che durava due secondi.
> 
> Comunque bon, chiudiamola qui.


Ma non è una lite.

E' chiaro come il sole che se ti e' stato bene ci sarà stato un motivo. E' che alle volte può anche essere liberatorio mandare affanculo TUTTO quello che non andava.

E ha ragione  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] : e' illusorio. Cioè va anche bene farlo laddove sappiamo che alla fine stiamo mandando a cagare una certa parte di noi stessi, non il suo pisello piccolo. E' un inizio. Come per te dire  "affanculo a tutte le sue palle", che sta all'evidenza anche per un  "affanculo A ME per le volte in cui gli ho creduto". Solo che poi ci perdoniamo, cerchiamo di imparare, e non viviamo ne' in funzione delle palle, ne' del cazzo piccolo.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sentite quest'uomo aveva due ernie discali che probabilmente sono andate  ad irritare dei nervi creando uno stato infiammatorio. Esistono i  sintomi diretti e i sintomi indiretti. Ora dal momento che noi non si  può avere un quadro clinico di questa persona lascerei proprio perdere  l'argomento.
> Se questa persona era "dura" nei movimenti, anche facendo piccoli salti,  scendendo dei gradini, probabilmente c'era uno stato di infiammazione  in corso. Prima di pensare a qualsiasi operazione se persona in stato di  sovrappeso come indicato da Flower dovrebbe provare a perdere dei  chili.
> Toccare quindi l'argomento "intimo", farne discussione dove  ognuno dice la sua basandosi su quanto esposto, è come sparare sulla  croce rossa.
> Flower probabilmente è stata comprensiva perchè al corrente dei problemi di salute di lui.
> ...


Abbiamo pure la diagnosi del soggetto !
Allora i casi sono 2: o lui era seriamente malato e in questo caso umanamente il sesso non si nega a nessuno. Prova a immaginare una moglie o un’amante che fa sesso in un modo per niente appagante per lei visto le condizioni fisiche di lui. Lo fa per amore. E non si lamenta per anni e probabilmente non si sarebbe mai lamentata se non avessi scoperto che questo Don Giovanni alettato si è fatto tutte le infermiere. Capisci che in questo caso la moglie o l’amante è leggermente arrabbiata ? 
Seconda possibilità: lui esagera o inventa questi dolori ( tutto sommato è abbastanza giovane) per tagliare corto una volta presa la sua soddisfazione. E così facendo questo circo, capisci che provoca qualche ilarità fra gli utenti.
Qui si fanno delle ipotesi, ma su base di cosa ?
Mio amante che che è più grande di lui, molto raramente lamenta qualche dolore di schiena in seguito a vari sforzi fisici o sport. Miracolosamente quando ci vediamo è in forma perfetta. A Flower è al contrario : i dolori di lui compaiono dopo che lui ha ottenuto la sua soddisfazione. Mmmhhh.
Vedete altre possibilità ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è una lite.
> 
> E' chiaro come il sole che se ti e' stato bene ci sarà stato un motivo. E' che alle volte può anche essere liberatorio mandare affanculo TUTTO quello che non andava.
> 
> E ha ragione  @_ipazia_ : e' illusorio. Cioè va anche bene farlo laddove sappiamo che alla fine stiamo mandando a cagare una certa parte di noi stessi, non il suo pisello piccolo. E' un inizio. Come per te dire  "affanculo a tutte le sue palle", che sta all'evidenza anche per un  "affanculo A ME per le volte in cui gli ho creduto". Solo che poi ci perdoniamo, cerchiamo di imparare, e non viviamo ne' in funzione delle palle, ne' del cazzo piccolo.


Io credo che pretendere da gli altri ciò a cui noi siamo arrivati magari dopo un lungo percorso tortuoso è una mancanza di empatia funzionale solo a sentirci arrivate...dove poi non si sa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Abbiamo pure la diagnosi del soggetto !
> Allora i casi sono 2: o lui era seriamente malato e in questo caso umanamente il sesso non si nega a nessuno. Prova a immaginare una moglie o un’amante che fa sesso in un modo per niente appagante per lei visto le condizioni fisiche di lui. Lo fa per amore. E non si lamenta per anni e probabilmente non si sarebbe mai lamentata se non avessi scoperto che questo Don Giovanni alettato si è fatto tutte le infermiere. Capisci che in questo caso la moglie o l’amante è leggermente arrabbiata ?
> Seconda possibilità: lui esagera o inventa questi dolori ( tutto sommato è abbastanza giovane) per tagliare corto una volta presa la sua soddisfazione.
> Vedete altre possibilità ?


Malato poverino, ma per tradire, trattare di merda l’amante per non farla diventare fidanzata e cercare figa nei bar però sta benissimo.


----------



## Lostris (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per favore, non lasciatemi annegare nella mia ignoranza !
> Non essere venuto è un pregio o un difetto ?
> Detto da Skorpio non si capisce; per lui anche 10 sono un pregio.


Io personalmente preferisco che si venga


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che pretendere da gli altri ciò a cui noi siamo arrivati magari dopo un lungo percorso tortuoso è una mancanza di empatia funzionale solo a sentirci arrivate...dove poi non si sa.


Sicuramente. Però può esserle anche utile farle presente che e' un inizio. Una opportunità per capirsi.
Poi tempo al tempo.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io personalmente preferisco che si venga
> 
> View attachment 13954


Sono sempre più confusa.


----------



## Rosarose (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Logica e coerenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto io te!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusatemi l’ignoranza: ma non essere venuto è un pregio o un difetto ?


Era solo x dire che non sono Ernesto sparalesto, diciamo così

Non è un pregio ne un difetto. Quando sto bene con persone con cui sto bene, generalmente sono duro e duraturo

Se vengo alla svelta vuol dire che non sono a mio agio

Ciascuno è perfetto


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che stai ipotizzando che la carenza sia di lei.


Così come tu ipotizzavi nei tuoi interventi che i miei interventi derivassero da carenze mie


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E già le tradite hanno sempre torto?


Veramente qui di tradite con la T maiuscola c'è la moglie di lui, se proprio volessimo essere obiettivi

Cacata zero in sede di discussione , peraltro

E ancora volendo essere obiettivi, secondo certa scuola di pensiero (che non è la mia) , lei sarebbe semplicemente connivente di un tradimento, una rovina famiglie serene e felici, insomma.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui non si fanno gare, si cerca di essere oggettive altrimenti non ha senso questo forum e proporrei di chiudere oggi stesso.
> Mi dispiace per Flower, non la sto affatto colpevolizzando, così come non sto facendo passare lui per vittima. Ripeto, quello che non mi è piaciuto è stato il suo esternare, anche se spinta dalla delusione e dalla rabbia, i deficit sessuali di lui.


Quoto


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Abbiamo pure la diagnosi del soggetto !
> Allora i casi sono 2: o lui era seriamente malato e in questo caso umanamente il sesso non si nega a nessuno. Prova a immaginare una moglie o un’amante che fa sesso in un modo per niente appagante per lei visto le condizioni fisiche di lui. Lo fa per amore. E non si lamenta per anni e probabilmente non si sarebbe mai lamentata se non avessi scoperto che questo Don Giovanni alettato si è fatto tutte le infermiere. Capisci che in questo caso la moglie o l’amante è leggermente arrabbiata ?
> Seconda possibilità: lui esagera o inventa questi dolori ( tutto sommato è abbastanza giovane) per tagliare corto una volta presa la sua soddisfazione. E così facendo questo circo, capisci che provoca qualche ilarità fra gli utenti.
> Qui si fanno delle ipotesi, ma su base di cosa ?
> ...


Guarda che non è una diagnosi. Sono cose che ha scritto Flower. 
Non puoi fare paragone tra il tuo amante e il suo basandoti sull'età, e in sostanza arrivare alla conclusione che siccome il tuo amante di maggiore età non di lamenta ed è in perfetta forma fisica quando vi vedete, allora è chiaro che l'amante di Flower mentisse rispetto ai dolori esposti.
Che poi fosse un egoista, anche in termini sessuali, e interessato solo alla sua parte di piacere potrebbe essere, ma non possiamo averne certezza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Così come tu ipotizzavi nei tuoi interventi che i miei interventi derivassero da carenze mie


All’ennesima provocazione ti ho ributtato la palla.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo deve dirlo Flower, se è andata contro se stessa nel fare la mistress.
> Perchè potrebbe essere che ha sperimentato qualcosa che poi non le ha dato più di tanto.
> La scenetta da lei descritta appare in parte comica visto che non le veniva proprio da trattarlo male visti i dolori e le problematiche di salute di lui di cui era al corrente.



Non è il mascheramento in sè (sorvolo sulla cattiveria di flower tenendo conto del fatto che timore pure ad esprimergli semplici dubbi sulla loro relazione lo avrebbe perso...altro che mistrezz)

Poteva mascherarsi anche da topo gigio, o infilarsi un plug a coda nel culo. 

Il punto è che invece che esprimere se stessa, i suoi dubbi, i suoi timori, ha soprasseduto guidata dalla paura di perderlo. 

E questo è pericoloso per lei.

Se invece di trovarsi questo che voleva quattro pacche sul culo con lei con gli stivaloni se ne trovava un altro che alzava l'asticella?
Poco per volta, eh. Stile rana nella pentola. 

Dove sarebbe arrivata prima di dirsi "osti, sto facendo cose che non mi soddisfano. Fermi tutti. Si parla". ?

Lui in tutto questo meccanismo non ha il minimo peso.

E' di flower il meccanismo. E la mette in pericolo.

Non saper dire no. Non saper metter i propri limiti (per poi lamentarsene autocolpevolizzandosi nella sua "ingenuità"  attraverso la svalutazione dell'altro) sono tutte questioni che possono creare non pochi rischi.  

Per lei ribadisco. 

Che poi il cazzo sia lungo 10, 12 oppure 30, non fa differenza.

Se lui fosse stato amante dei rapporti anali e avesse avuto una minchia da 25 cm con preferenza per i rapporti rudi, lei per non perderlo cosa avrebbe fatto?

E' necessaria la paura del dolore fisico o dello schifo per mettere paletti?

La scenetta appare comica per tanti aspetti che non hanno nulla a che vedere con i dolori di lui. 
A partire dal fatto che un cazzetto piccolo, per le amanti del genere, è puro godimento.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo
> Faceva parte del discorso che facevo io
> Mi colpisce che la cosa sia uscita a storia finita


Colpisce anche me.

Buh. 

E ribadisco non per il sesso in sè, quanto per il fatto che una relazione tanto desiderata non contenesse spazio per la parola di flower.

Che lei si fosse data il ruolo di quella che in nome dell'amore desiderato si mettesse un bavaglio. 
E attuasse uno scambio non dichiarato. 

Io rinuncio a x,y,z e tu in cambio mi ami. 

In un sistema di questo tipo, è ovvio che poi alla fine ci si ritrovi insoddisfatti di tutto. E, più che altro, pieni di rimpianti e di "se avessi detto, fatto..."


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2019)

Molto pragmatiche le disamine di ipazia, come sempre!


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quello che non capisco di flower è se lo sta mostrizzando ingigantendo aspetti negativi di lui per allontanarlo dalla sua mente.
> O sta prendendo in considerazione, realtà che a lei prima non erano evidenti causa innamoramento.


Buh...io non lo so. 

Lo sa lei.

Leggendola io vedo semplicemente il meccanismo per cui sulla svalutazione di lui (vera o falsa poco conta) lei tiri su le costole a se stessa.

Che ci può stare per un po'.

Poi però serve guardare i propri meccanismi, in particolare quelli che possono mettere a rischio. 

A me resta impresso che lei si dica che è finita un po' come la rana nella pentola. 
E ci sta. 

Ma il fatto che in quella pentola lei non avesse spazio di parola e fosse a priori disponibile a rinunciare al proprio benessere anche fisico in cambio dell'amore di lui...eh...le è andata bene. 

Che questo c'aveva un cazzetto mignon e in due minuti era finito il divertimento. 

Se la pentola l'avesse avuto uno veramente stronzo? 

Io questo mi chiederei al suo posto. 
Perchè col prossimo potrebbe non andarle altrettanto bene. 

E se l'alternativa è rimanere sola struggendosi per il fatto di essere sola.

Caspita...


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, grande, condivido
> 
> Il microcazzzo più veloce del west, tra l'altro, a quanto ho capito ce l'ha sempre avuto. Non può essere che il problema lo avesse solo con lei? Qualche potenzialità deve pur averla visto il suo successo con le donne. Va bene avere passioni comuni ma ad una certa le domande le pongo.



A me non colpisce la faccenda del cazzo piccolo in sè.

A me colpisce molto che per lei, da parte di lei, non ci fosse spazio di parola per esprimere le sue preferenze, i suoi desideri, i suoi bisogni. 

E va bene che il sesso non sia una priorità - cosa che personalmente non riesco neppure a concepire nel senso che l'espressione della sessualità è ciò che distingue una coppia amicale da una coppia in intimità, e una coppia in intimità che non ha spazio per la sessualità mi sembra una contraddizione di termini - ma il fatto che lei si fosse "sottoposta" ai bisogni di lui. Era oltre la sottomissione d'altri tempi, tenuto conto del nostro tempo. 

Senza parlare. 
Tenendo per sè il malcontento. 
Rinunciando a se stessa in nome di un interesse più grande (l'amore), posticipandosi nella relazione in attesa di un futuro, quando le relazioni sono il tempo del presente proprio per costruire lo spazio per la progettualità futura 

Come faccio a costruire il futuro se non ho il presente??

Se lui fosse stato uno stronzo per davvero avrebbe avuto lo spazio per farle male. Ma proprio male. 

E lei poi se la sarebbe sciacquata dicendosi che era uno stronzo?

A me colpisce la mancanza di tutela di sè. 

A questo livello che il cazzo sia mignon o sia una super minchia, che spruzzi dopo 3 minuti o dopo due ore, sono particolari anatomici di praticamente nullo interesse secondo me.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è il mascheramento in sè (sorvolo sulla cattiveria di flower tenendo conto del fatto che timore pure ad esprimergli semplici dubbi sulla loro relazione lo avrebbe perso...altro che mistrezz)
> 
> Poteva mascherarsi anche da topo gigio, o infilarsi un plug a coda nel culo.
> 
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione (tanto per cambiare ). Vi chiedevate (anche nel post di [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]) perchè è venuto fuori solo adesso. Ma c'era già in un topic precedente, sempre rispondendo a chi le chiede com'era a letto:



flower7700 ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare una che sputtana solo  perché delusa ma le misure sono misure... proprio minuscolo, lui stesso  l'ha sempre detto forse era un complesso che aveva. D'altronde pure io  eh con le misure sono in piccolo quindi


Le domande su di lui se le faceva già nel 2016: http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/24075-amante-o-amico-amore-o-sesso-consigli-cercasi


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è così.
> 
> Anche quando parlava di altri comportamenti mi sono chiesta come facesse a starci insieme...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione , la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione (tanto per cambiare ). Vi chiedevate (anche nel post di @_Nocciola_) perchè è venuto fuori solo adesso. Ma c'era già in un topic precedente, sempre rispondendo a chi le chiede com'era a letto:
> 
> 
> 
> Le domande su di lui se le faceva già nel 2016: http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/24075-amante-o-amico-amore-o-sesso-consigli-cercasi


A storia finita mi colpisce esca come svalutazione di lui e non come un pensare a come mai le fosse andata bene. Cosa pensasse di ottenere e a quale prezzo. (non a caso le ho consigliato che andare a farsi dare una visione da qualcuno di competente le potrebbe essere utile. E' il meccanismo che si ripete costantemente che personalmente mi fa una certa impressione. E' come fare rewind ogni volta, come se il prima non fosse accaduto. E questo è un segnale piuttosto chiaro del fatto che serve correre ai ripari)

Io mi chiedevo più che altro come mai ci si fermi sul cazzo piccolo a tempi ridotti anzichè guardare il quadro d'insieme. 
Ossia il fatto che lei non si esprimesse in questa relazione pur definendola una relazione che la riempiva di tutto (tranne che di sesso). Che è una bugia che racconta a se stessa. 

Non si sentiva libera di dire. Di esprimere dubbi e paure. Insoddisfazioni. 

E questo è il suo standard di relazione soddisfacente?

Uscendo dagli standard, visto che si parla di innamoramento e amore, dove è lo spazio dell'amore in uno spazio relazionale che tacita uno dei due?
E lo tacita perchè in quello spazio chi tace non si sente libero di parlare. 

Ho ricordi sfumati di lei. 
Quelli che ho sono legati al fatto che ogni volta che ricompare sul forum è per riproporre la stessa identica situazione. 

Se il post è del 2016, significa che è dal 2016 che è ferma. 
A farsi e rifarsi le stesse domande dandosi comunque le stesse identiche risposte. 

Che se il tipo non se ne fosse andato per altri lidi, dubito che lei avrebbe preso posizione rispetto alle rimostranze di ora. Ma è una ipotesi, in ogni caso. 

Quando si gira sulla ruota, il problema non sono gli altri. 

E non è questione di colpe. Io manco le vedo le colpe. E non mi interessano di default, il meccanismo della colpa a mio parere è solo un modo per autogiustificarsi. 

Io vedo le responsabilità.

Dal 2016 sono una botta di anni...e se i dubbi c'erano, significa che è lei che non da credito a se stessa. 

E questo è preoccupante.


Non lo so se ho ragione...e sinceramente spero di non avere ragione. 
Perchè se ho ragione, fllower rischia di mettersi nei casini e non sempre fila dritta.


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Molto pragmatiche le disamine di ipazia, come sempre!


ciao


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per favore, non lasciatemi annegare nella mia ignoranza !
> *Non essere venuto è un pregio o un difetto *?
> Detto da Skorpio non si capisce; per lui anche 10 sono un pregio.


dipende da che gioco si sta giocando


----------



## Marjanna (8 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è il mascheramento in sè (sorvolo sulla cattiveria di flower tenendo conto del fatto che timore pure ad esprimergli semplici dubbi sulla loro relazione lo avrebbe perso...altro che mistrezz)  Poteva mascherarsi anche da topo gigio, o infilarsi un plug a coda nel culo.   Il punto è che invece che esprimere se stessa, i suoi dubbi, i suoi timori, ha soprasseduto guidata dalla paura di perderlo.   E questo è pericoloso per lei.  Se invece di trovarsi questo che voleva quattro pacche sul culo con lei con gli stivaloni se ne trovava un altro che alzava l'asticella? Poco per volta, eh. Stile rana nella pentola.   Dove sarebbe arrivata prima di dirsi "osti, sto facendo cose che non mi soddisfano. Fermi tutti. Si parla". ?  Lui in tutto questo meccanismo non ha il minimo peso.  E' di flower il meccanismo. E la mette in pericolo.  Non saper dire no. Non saper metter i propri limiti (per poi lamentarsene autocolpevolizzandosi nella sua "ingenuità"  attraverso la svalutazione dell'altro) sono tutte questioni che possono creare non pochi rischi.    Per lei ribadisco.   Che poi il cazzo sia lungo 10, 12 oppure 30, non fa differenza.  Se lui fosse stato amante dei rapporti anali e avesse avuto una minchia da 25 cm con preferenza per i rapporti rudi, lei per non perderlo cosa avrebbe fatto?  E' necessaria la paura del dolore fisico o dello schifo per mettere paletti?  La scenetta appare comica per tanti aspetti che non hanno nulla a che vedere con i dolori di lui.  A partire dal fatto che un cazzetto piccolo, per le amanti del genere, è puro godimento.


  Ti riquoto perchè in qualche modo queste parole toccano anche quanto passato da me. Ti ricordi che mi avevi scritto dei segnali di pericolo, che io non vedevo. Successivamente mi sono chiesta cosa avessi fatto io per far credere a lui di potersi comportare così con me.  Ecco io non ero stata zitta. A partire dai messaggini del buongiorno, un pensiero carino ma che arrivava a me come qualcosa di freddo e preconfezionato. Senza nessuna variazione. Uno dice: di mattina cosa vuoi che uno ti scriva? Appunto. Non scrivere. Scrivi quando ti viene un pensiero che vuoi condividere. Lui diceva che era qualcosa di bello per lui, come darmi un bacio di mattina (immagine ripetuta più volte, penso sua idea romantica). Io mi chiedo sempre se sono troppo rompipalle. A volte mi sembra di esserlo. Poi però capitano cose, tipo quelle che sai, e mi dico "ma ho fatto credere di essere una persona così accondiscente?".  Vedi io credo che cose come quella del messaggio lui la faccia con tutte, magari trova quella a cui un testo che varia di poco va anche bene. Sarò io che sono poco moderna su queste cose. Ma il resto? Cosa ho sbagliato?


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Ormai le conclusioni le ho tirate ... qualsiasi cosa voglia da me non sarà mai nulla di serio... e neppure di meno serio viste le premesse. L'ho sempre scusato, me la sono raccontata in tutte le salse pur di non togliermi il prosciutto dagli occhi, se non voglio essere qui tra un'altro anno a farmi le stesse domande... ecco.... faccio prima a cercare di dimenticarlo... magari arriva qualcuno libero prima o poi  (tra altri 6 anni) 

Era il 26/10/2016...
 [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti riquoto perchè in qualche modo queste parole toccano anche quanto passato da me. Ti ricordi che mi avevi scritto dei segnali di pericolo, che io non vedevo. Successivamente mi sono chiesta cosa avessi fatto io per far credere a lui di potersi comportare così con me.  Ecco io non ero stata zitta. A partire dai messaggini del buongiorno, un pensiero carino ma che arrivava a me come qualcosa di freddo e preconfezionato. Senza nessuna variazione. Uno dice: di mattina cosa vuoi che uno ti scriva? Appunto. Non scrivere. Scrivi quando ti viene un pensiero che vuoi condividere. Lui diceva che era qualcosa di bello per lui, come darmi un bacio di mattina (immagine ripetuta più volte, penso sua idea romantica). Io mi chiedo sempre se sono troppo rompipalle. A volte mi sembra di esserlo. Poi però capitano cose, tipo quelle che sai, e mi dico "ma ho fatto credere di essere una persona così accondiscente?".  Vedi io credo che cose come quella del messaggio lui la faccia con tutte, magari trova quella a cui un testo che varia di poco va anche bene. Sarò io che sono poco moderna su queste cose. Ma il resto? Cosa ho sbagliato?


Certo che mi ricordo 

Ci sono almeno due situazioni in cui non si colgono i segnali di pericolo: 
si abusa della propria capacità di comprensione dell'altro, del mettersi nei suoi panni, della propria tenuta alle situazioni (roba tipo "tanto io ce la faccio anche da sola") e si finisce per perdere di vista il proprio essere in relazione, lo si posticipa e si amplia gradualmente lo spazio per l'altro. (te lo ricordi quel "guardamiiiiii"?) Poi quando ad un certo punto ti rompi il cazzo e te lo vuoi riprendere, quell'altro sclera
Oppure
si lascia che le proprie parole, i propri desideri, le proprie esigenze sfumino in funzione del trattenere l'altro a sè. Come se fosse una sorta di "prezzo da pagare" per essere volute. Dando per scontato l'esistenza di quel prezzo. Compiacendo l'altro in tutto e per tutto. 

In comune queste situazioni hanno che, seppur per motivi apparentemente opposti, ci si fa da parte per i bisogni dell'altro. 

Ma quale è la radice?

Quanto al cosa hai fatto di sbagliato, io al tuo posto mi chiederei "come mai ho lasciato così tanto spazio alla comprensione e non ho chiesto lo stesso per me?"

Giusto o sbagliato sono di nuovo giudizi che portano a non andare verso la radice. Che riguarda la percezione di sè.
I compiti relazionali che si sono imparati.

A naso, direi, che tu sei la care giver della relazione. 
Che è bello...fino a quando non diventa breathe controll dei tuoi bisogni e delle tue richieste. 

Era il tuo vero che da un tuo malessere aveva ricamato il suo disagio?
come mai non avevi preteso di essere messa al centro? (ovviamente nelle possibilità correlate alla situazione in cui eravate). 

Amante o non amante, se il mio amante sta male, mica mi metto a rompergli il cazzo su quanto io sto male perchè lui sta male. 

Quindi, perchè non pretendere lo stesso identico trattamento per se stessi?


----------



## Vera (8 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non colpisce la faccenda del cazzo piccolo in sè.
> 
> A me colpisce molto che per lei, da parte di lei, non ci fosse spazio di parola per esprimere le sue preferenze, i suoi desideri, i suoi bisogni.
> 
> ...


Anche a me non importa del cazzo. Ognuno è bene guardi i cazzi suoi. Forse sarebbe buona cosa seguire anche i discorsi e non le singole risposte, altrimenti non se ne viene più fuori. Il discorso era altro.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

E' da un po' che ci penso.
Ma i 12 cm... per essere così precisi, li avete misurati?
Cioè, fatemi capire....


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che ci penso.
> Ma i 12 cm... per essere così precisi, li avete misurati?
> Cioè, fatemi capire....


Ma parliamone in tridimensionale, mica è piatto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che ci penso.
> Ma i 12 cm... per essere così precisi, li avete misurati?
> Cioè, fatemi capire....


Dopo anni che stai insieme a qualcuno conosci bene anche il suo corpo.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma parliamone in tridimensionale, mica è piatto.





Foglia ha detto:


> Dopo anni che stai insieme a qualcuno conosci bene anche il suo corpo.


Avrà usato questo...


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Avrà usato questo...



Maddaiiii :rotfl:

Non servono misuratori, e neanche sapere se anziché 12 fosse 11 o 13.
Evidentemente per lei era troppo piccolo.
Non è che uno vale l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> All’ennesima provocazione ti ho ributtato la palla.


Ma va benissimo..

Solo che la mia provocazione si fonda su libera espressione altrui

Ed è invito a tirarsi giù le mutandine e dire che si diciamocelo, amante non amante marito compagno amico, ma un maschio che ha un cazzo di 12 cm ma dove cazzo vuole andare??

Questa è la risposta positiva alla provocazione

Quella negativa invece è tentare di togliere le mutandine a chi ha fatto la provocazione, partendo non dalla sua libera espressione, ma da proprie deduzioni

Ovviamente rimanendo con le mutandine proprie ben tirate su

E allora reinvito allo smutandinamento

Chi pensa che un maschio che ha un cazzo di 12 cm dentro al proprio letto Nun se possa vedé?

Che non ci sarebbe nulla di male a dirlo eh??


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo..
> 
> Solo che la mia provocazione si fonda su libera espressione altrui
> 
> ...


Dovrei provarlo per dirlo.

Io ho però seri dubbi che mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Maddaiiii :rotfl:
> 
> Non servono misuratori, e neanche sapere se anziché 12 fosse 11 o 13.
> Evidentemente per lei era troppo piccolo.
> Non è che uno vale l'altro.


Eh, no, caspita. Qui la cosa deve avere un riscontro scientifico.
Per esempio, già osservando questa tabella si evincerebbe che un 13 cm sarebbe praticamente un pene medio per le razze caucasiche (secondo l'istituto di ricerca 13,12): 
PS Particolare notare che quando si parla di peni le _razze_ spuntano fuori anche per Repubblica...


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

E qui Repubblica giustamente con la dovizia di attenzioni che la contraddistingue dà giustamente il suo contributo, definendo il procedimento di misurazione corretto.


https://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2...ni_contano_si_ma_quali_-109119670/?refresh_ce


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Grande hai proprio ragione grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una cosa emerge: le dimensioni contano!


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Interessantissima questa ricerca, poi. Per le donne può essere parecchio orientativa.
(la cosa mi sta piacendo poco, dal momento che il nuovo fidanzato di mia figlia è brasiliano.... Uhm...)


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, no, caspita. Qui la cosa deve avere un riscontro scientifico.
> Per esempio, già osservando questa tabella si evincerebbe che un 13 cm sarebbe praticamente un pene medio (secondo l'istituto di ricerca 13,12):


Ma non lo so, figurati, giustamente e' questione di anatomia in tridimensionale.

Mai misurato uno, però la sensazione di  "pienezza" mi piace. E anche il saper giocare con quella. Non vale per tutte. (siamo diverse anche noi eh, per cui ci sono anatomie che si devono trovare), ma non nego che una certa  "presenza" a me e' gradita. Non parlo di "mostri", intendiamoci.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Una cosa emerge: le dimensioni contano!


Secondo te perché il turismo sessuale femminile è orientato verso i paesi dell'Africa Nera?
Certo che contano.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti riquoto perchè in qualche modo queste parole toccano anche quanto passato da me. Ti ricordi che mi avevi scritto dei segnali di pericolo, che io non vedevo. Successivamente mi sono chiesta cosa avessi fatto io per far credere a lui di potersi comportare così con me.  Ecco io non ero stata zitta. A partire dai messaggini del buongiorno, un pensiero carino ma che arrivava a me come qualcosa di freddo e preconfezionato. Senza nessuna variazione. Uno dice: di mattina cosa vuoi che uno ti scriva? Appunto. Non scrivere. Scrivi quando ti viene un pensiero che vuoi condividere. Lui diceva che era qualcosa di bello per lui, come darmi un bacio di mattina (immagine ripetuta più volte, penso sua idea romantica). Io mi chiedo sempre se sono troppo rompipalle. A volte mi sembra di esserlo. Poi però capitano cose, tipo quelle che sai, e mi dico "ma ho fatto credere di essere una persona così accondiscente?".  Vedi io credo che cose come quella del messaggio lui la faccia con tutte, magari trova quella a cui un testo che varia di poco va anche bene. Sarò io che sono poco moderna su queste cose. Ma il resto? Cosa ho sbagliato?


Perché devi aver sbagliato tu?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovrei provarlo per dirlo.
> 
> Io ho però seri dubbi che mi andrebbe bene.


Esigenteeeeee !


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Una cosa emerge: le dimensioni contano!


Embè.
Facciamo un discorso statistico  (e comprendiamo anche quelle per cui piccolino e' un plus), e vediamo nella media cosa è più gradito. Chiaro che  "grande il giusto" e' pure sempre soggettivo. E non è solo una questione di dimensioni. Ma di qui a dire che non contano secondo me ne passa.


----------



## void (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Interessantissima questa ricerca, poi. Per le donne può essere parecchio orientativa.
> (la cosa mi sta piacendo poco, dal momento che il nuovo fidanzato di mia figlia è brasiliano.... Uhm...)


Oltre che per le dimensioni dell'uccello, sarebbe utile averne una statistica per le dimensioni del cervello……


Magari c'e' una correlazione


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Interessantissima questa ricerca, poi. Per le donne può essere parecchio orientativa.
> (la cosa mi sta piacendo poco, dal momento che il nuovo fidanzato di mia figlia è brasiliano.... Uhm...)


Confermo: è così. Mi riferivo alla cartina sul nostro continente. Per Brasile non ho nessun dato e non ci tengo ad averlo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Esigenteeeeee !


Oh. Non è che sono tutti uguali, mi sembra ovvio!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo..
> 
> Solo che la mia provocazione si fonda su libera espressione altrui
> 
> ...


Io.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E qui Repubblica giustamente con la dovizia di attenzioni che la contraddistingue dà giustamente il suo contributo, definendo il procedimento di misurazione corretto.
> 
> 
> https://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2...ni_contano_si_ma_quali_-109119670/?refresh_ce


Sono misure a riposo.
Si diceva in erezione.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché il turismo sessuale femminile è orientato verso i paesi dell'Africa Nera?
> Certo che contano.


Adesso con tutti i neri in giro per le nostre città quel turismo è destinato a calare


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono misure a riposo.
> Si diceva in erezione.


L'articolo dà entrambi i dati (indicativi per la razza caucasica.)


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè.
> Facciamo un discorso statistico  (e comprendiamo anche quelle per cui piccolino e' un plus), e vediamo nella media cosa è più gradito. Chiaro che  "grande il giusto" e' pure sempre soggettivo. E non è solo una questione di dimensioni. Ma di qui a dire che non contano secondo me ne passa.


Ne sono più che convinto!


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non lo so, figurati, giustamente e' questione di anatomia in tridimensionale.
> 
> Mai misurato uno, però la sensazione di  "pienezza" mi piace. E anche il saper giocare con quella. Non vale per tutte. (siamo diverse anche noi eh, per cui ci sono anatomie che si devono trovare), ma non nego che una certa  "presenza" a me e' gradita. Non parlo di "mostri", intendiamoci.


Ecco.... prima si parlava in monodimensionale, mentre non lo è.
E... l’altra misura come dovrebbe essere ?
Danny tira fuori la mappa per favore!


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso con tutti i neri in giro per le nostre città quel turismo è destinato a calare


Dicono che i neri scopino come non ci fosse un domani. Sarà vero?
Ci sono donne che impazziscono per il genere.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco.... prima si parlava in monodimensionale, mentre non lo è.
> E... l’altra misura come dovrebbe essere ?
> Danny *tira fuori la mappa* per favore!


Pensavo altro, a questo punto...
Anche perché foto del mio in erezione non ne ho, non le ho mai usate, a riposo un po', nell'eventualità:sonar:

(la metto sul ridere giusto per alleggerire, eh...)


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso con tutti i neri in giro per le nostre città quel turismo è destinato a calare


Ma non è che  "very big" sia necessariamente bene. 
E' solo che se a voi maschi si dice che lo avete troppo grosso lo pigliate come complimento.
Il contrario e' un'onta.

Mentre la verità è che ci si allontana in entrambi i casi da standard medi. Tutto qui. Credo che sia più difficile  "incastrarsi".
Voi la pigliate invece come suprema offesa alla vostra mascolinità.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dicono che i neri scopino come non ci fosse un domani. Sarà vero?
> Ci sono donne che impazziscono per il genere.


Non lo so; ho dati solo per Europa io.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Diciamo che se non spunta dalla mano è piccolo?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pensavo altro, a questo punto...
> Anche perché foto del mio in erezione non ne ho, non le ho mai usate, a riposo un po', nell'eventualità:sonar:
> 
> (la metto sul ridere giusto per alleggerire, eh...)


Daiiii, una volta che sono seria !
Non oserei neanche per scherzo.
La mappa con i vari continenti e tutto il resto.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che  "very big" sia necessariamente bene.
> E' solo che se a voi maschi si dice che lo avete troppo grosso lo pigliate come complimento.
> Il contrario e' un'onta.
> 
> ...


C'è un detto del nord, non me lo ricordo bene, in dialetto, che traduco. "Non grossi che otturi, non lungo che tocchi..."


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dicono che i neri scopino come non ci fosse un domani. Sarà vero?
> Ci sono donne che impazziscono per il genere.


Non ne ho idea.

Dato che non sono mai attratta da qualcuno per la finalità di scopare, ma mi nasce il desiderio nel momento in cui sono attratta - e difficilmente il binario è solo estetico - direi che è molto probabile rimarrà un mistero per me.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Daiiii, una volta che sono seria !
> Non oserei neanche per scherzo.
> La mappa con i vari continenti e tutto il resto.


Questa.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che se non spunta dalla mano è piccolo?
> View attachment 13961


La mano di chi ? 
Mia o sua ? 
La mia mano è quasi metà della sua mano.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea.
> 
> Dato che non sono mai attratta da qualcuno per la finalità di scopare, ma mi nasce il desiderio nel momento in cui sono attratta - e difficilmente il binario è solo estetico - direi che è molto probabile rimarrà un mistero per me.


:up:


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un detto del nord, non me lo ricordo bene, in dialetto, che traduco. "Non grossi che otturi, non lungo che tocchi..."


Quindi .... niente di niente


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa.


Circonferenza please.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La mano di chi ?
> Mia o sua ?
> La mia mano è quasi metà della sua mano.


La mano femminile.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mano femminile.


Ooooh, allora io devo usare entrambe le mani.


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma *non è che  "very big" sia necessariamente bene*.
> E' solo che se a voi maschi si dice che lo avete troppo grosso lo pigliate come complimento.
> Il contrario e' un'onta.
> 
> ...


Per niente.

Se proprio proprio meglio sotto la media.

Voglia di sentire fastidio o male proprio no.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovrei provarlo per dirlo.
> 
> Io ho però seri dubbi che mi andrebbe bene.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io.


Ooh finalmente

E.. quindi dopo incontri, cene romantiche, dichiarazioni, effusioni, desiderio.. dichiarazioni di piacevolezza e benessere.. serata che declina in un letto.. quindi cosa fareste nel caso?

"Tesoro mio, scusami.. ho scherzato.." (?)


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che  "very big" sia necessariamente bene.
> E' solo che se a voi maschi si dice che lo avete troppo grosso lo pigliate come complimento.
> Il contrario e' un'onta.
> 
> ...


Infatti.

Comunque non dubito nemmeno che anche sotto la media vada bene. 
Il fatto è che non debba apparire infantile. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ooh finalmente
> 
> E.. quindi dopo incontri, cene romantiche, dichiarazioni, effusioni, desiderio.. dichiarazioni di piacevolezza e benessere.. serata che declina in un letto.. quindi cosa fareste nel caso?
> 
> "Tesoro mio, scusami.. ho scherzato.." (?)


Non è mai successo...


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per niente.
> 
> Se proprio proprio meglio sotto la media.
> 
> Voglia di sentire fastidio o male proprio no.


Finalmente il post che mancava.
L'anatomia femminile è esattamente come quella maschile: variabile.
Quindi ciò che è inadeguato per alcune è ottimale per altre.
Stiamo solo discutendo di preferenze personali.
E, dopo pagine e pagine, si può volendo anche comprendere perché comunque l'amante di Flower avesse ugualmente il suo successo in campo femminile, malgrado le considerazioni fatte su di lui.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Comunque non dubito nemmeno che anche sotto la media vada bene.
> Il fatto è che non debba apparire infantile. :unhappy:


E qui ti riferivi alla testa. Eeeeh qualche volta non si è maturi neanche a 50. 
Guarda qui stamattina tutti i maschietti con i righello nella mano .
Non hanno ancora capito che le dimensioni non contano. Così tanto.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è mai successo...


Cosa fareste ho scritto

Non "cosa avete fatto quando è accaduto"


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E qui ti riferivi alla testa. Eeeeh qualche volta non si è maturi neanche a 50.
> Guarda qui stamattina tutti i maschietti con i righello nella mano .
> Non hanno ancora capito che le dimensioni non contano. Così tanto.


Veramente siete voi che avete iniziato a parlare del capitolo dimensioni...
A noi uomini non frega nulla. Basta usarlo...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E qui ti riferivi alla testa. Eeeeh qualche volta non si è maturi neanche a 50.
> Guarda qui stamattina tutti i maschietti con i righello nella mano .
> Non hanno ancora capito che le dimensioni non contano. Così tanto.


Beh la testa la misuri prima.
Le dimensioni contano sotto o sopra la media.
Ma vale per tutto.
Un uomo alto piace, m 2,10 fa impressione.
Poi hanno donne anche i giocatori di basket.


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ooh finalmente
> 
> E.. quindi dopo incontri, cene romantiche, dichiarazioni, effusioni, desiderio.. dichiarazioni di piacevolezza e benessere.. serata che declina in un letto.. quindi cosa fareste nel caso?
> 
> "Tesoro mio, scusami.. ho scherzato.." (?)


Ma no... si farebbe.

E poi.. tendenzialmente buona la prima. 

Magari ci si prova anche per un pò di tempo, se l'intesa e il coinvolgimento lo permettono.

Poi dipende.. di solito chi si rende conto di non essere proprio dotato, e vive il sesso come piacere reciproco, sviluppa altri abili modi per compensare e far comunque godere la compagna.

Avevo anche letto di una relazione con lui non dotato, pluriennale con soddisfazione reciproca, in cui l'unica penetrazione che lei ammetteva era quella anale, per cui potevano avere entrambi piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa fareste ho scritto
> 
> Non "cosa avete fatto quando è accaduto"


Non si può sapere.
Potrebbe accadere come nella barzelletta “grazie, non fumo”.
Prevalentemente immagino che si guardi come va.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A storia finita mi colpisce esca come svalutazione di lui e non come un pensare a come mai le fosse andata bene. Cosa pensasse di ottenere e a quale prezzo. (non a caso le ho consigliato che andare a farsi dare una visione da qualcuno di competente le potrebbe essere utile. E' il meccanismo che si ripete costantemente che personalmente mi fa una certa impressione. E' come fare rewind ogni volta, come se il prima non fosse accaduto. E questo è un segnale piuttosto chiaro del fatto che serve correre ai ripari)
> 
> Io mi chiedevo più che altro come mai ci si fermi sul cazzo piccolo a tempi ridotti anzichè guardare il quadro d'insieme.
> Ossia il fatto che lei non si esprimesse in questa relazione pur definendola una relazione che la riempiva di tutto (tranne che di sesso). Che è una bugia che racconta a se stessa.
> ...


 io ricordo , più di una volta disse che la ricopriva di messagini, la incantava.
Cerca attenzione
Erano attenzioni piacevoli tutto sommato, al di là della stronzaggine.
Quello a cui ti riferisci è violenza, non mi sembra di vedere in flower una sottomissione alla violenza. Anche se tutto può accadere.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può sapere.
> Potrebbe accadere come nella barzelletta “grazie, non fumo”.
> Prevalentemente immagino che si guardi come va.


Capisco..


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente siete voi che avete iniziato a parlare del capitolo dimensioni...
> *A noi uomini non frega nulla.* Basta usarlo...


Bugia


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ooh finalmente
> 
> E.. quindi dopo incontri, cene romantiche, dichiarazioni, effusioni, desiderio.. dichiarazioni di piacevolezza e benessere.. serata che declina in un letto.. quindi cosa fareste nel caso?
> 
> "Tesoro mio, scusami.. ho scherzato.." (?)


Ma no. Provo e vedo, a quel punto.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bugia


Allora mettiamola così, non fregherebbe nulla, se non ci fossero alcune donne a farlo notare...
Un po' come tutti quegli aspetti estetici che coinvolgono le donne e per le quali vanno in crisi.
In fin dei conti è solo uno strumento. Se produce piacere, va tutto bene,


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ricordo che più di una volta disse che la ricopriva di messagini, la incantava.
> E' l'attenzione che cerca.
> Erano attenzioni piacevoli tutto sommato, al di là della stronzaggine.
> Quello a cui ti riferisci è violenza, non mi sembra di vedere in flower una sottomissione alla violenza. Anche se tutto può accadere.


Ci si tiene mariti per decenni con scarsa soddisfazione sessuale, perché sono ottime persone e ci si vuole bene,  ci si può tenere un amante che non è un drago del sesso perché altri aspetti sono soddisfacenti.
È sempre il discorso degli stereotipi.
È quando crolla la relazione che si illuminano gli aspetti carenti.
È vero che non si dovrebbe accettare una relazione insoddisfacente sotto l’aspetto sessuale?
Direi non si dovrebbe accettare ciò che fa sentire a disagio.


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, non fregherebbe nulla, se non ci fossero alcune donne a farlo notare...


Non so.

Secondo me crescete un pò con il mito del cazzone... e alcuni finiscono poi per diventarlo. 
Cazzoni dico.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Secondo me crescete un pò con il mito del cazzone... e alcuni finiscono poi per diventarlo.
> Cazzoni dico.


Standing ovation!


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, non fregherebbe nulla, se non ci fossero alcune donne a farlo notare...
> Un po' come tutti quegli aspetti estetici che coinvolgono le donne e per le quali vanno in crisi.


Cosa c’è di male di farlo notare quando ... non si nota ?
Scherzi a parte , non mi è mai capitato e sicuramente non l’avrei considerato un fatto negativo. Saper fare conta forse di più, poi se si ama nessuno fa questi discorsi.
Questi ragionamenti vengono fuori un po’ come al pigiama party per tirare su l’amica che è appena stata mollata da un ... e allora apriti cielo.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Secondo me crescete un pò con il mito del cazzone... e alcuni finiscono poi per diventarlo.
> Cazzoni dico.


Eh, qui si dovrebbe aprire una parentesi culturale, che lascio chiusa.
Il fallo eretto è in tantissime epoche e culture un simbolo religioso.
Nella nostra è vilipeso - non per niente anche tu hai usato il termine "cazzone" come dispregiativo, ma la nostra cultura oggettivamente ha relegato il sesso nella sfera dell'individualità, togliendo qualsiasi legame con la collettività.
La lunghezza del pene è influenzata dalla quantità di ormoni in fase puberale, nulla più. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, non noto tutte queste grandi differenze negli occidentali e le nudità maschili e femminili mi sono ben note.
Una sola volta ho visto un micropene, ma era associato in quel caso a un ragazzo con la sindrome di Down.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un detto del nord, non me lo ricordo bene, in dialetto, che traduco. "Non grossi che otturi, non lungo che tocchi..."


  Bensì duro che duri.......


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, qui si dovrebbe aprire una parentesi culturale, che lascio chiusa.
> Il fallo eretto è in tantissime epoche e culture un simbolo religioso.
> Nella nostra è vilipeso - non per niente anche tu hai usato il termine "cazzone" come dispregiativo, ma la nostra cultura oggettivamente ha relegato il sesso nella sfera dell'individualità, togliendo qualsiasi legame con la collettività.
> La lunghezza del pene è influenzata dalla quantità di ormoni in fase puberale, nulla più.
> ...


Io non frequento campi da nudisti, quindi non ho la tua esperienza. Ma facendo sauna qualcuno nudo l’ho visto; qualche differenza c’è. Ovviamente parlo di attimi di millisecondo in cui non posso dire che ho guardato ma lo squardo è caduto lì inevitabilmente senza volere.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa c’è di male di farlo notare quando ... non si nota ?
> Scherzi a parte , non mi è mai capitato e sicuramente non l’avrei considerato un fatto negativo. Saper fare conta forse di più, poi se si ama nessuno fa questi discorsi.
> *Questi ragionamenti vengono fuori un po’ come al pigiama party* per tirare su l’amica che è appena stata mollata da un ... e allora apriti cielo.


Ma certo, anche noi uomini tra di noi li facciamo sulle donne, andando a colpire nei punti dove le si può distruggere più facilmente.
Il problema è che insieme alla donna che vuoi distruggere alcune volte ci va anche l'uomo che è già messo male in quel momento.
Buttando giù una, automaticamente fai crollare anche il resto.
Quando una relazione finisce si deve salvare il salvabile, perché quello che è passato è la nostra vita, sono le basi da cui ripartire, la nostra stima.
Il discorso dei peni è, perdonami, del tutto inutile quando una relazione, come quella di Flower, viene comunque rimpianta per tanto altro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no. Provo e vedo, a quel punto.


Come brunetta 

Ma che c'è da provare di un cazzo inutile boh?

Se lo sapete voi .. 

Cmq magari se poi la prova andasse male, uno è sempre a tempo a dire che con quel cazzo del cazzo faceva ridere i polli

Stesso meccanismo preciso identico di Flower


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non frequento campi da nudisti, quindi non ho la tua esperienza. Ma facendo sauna qualcuno nudo l’ho visto; qualche differenza c’è. Ovviamente *parlo di attimi di millisecondo* in cui non posso dire che ho guardato ma lo squardo è caduto lì inevitabilmente senza volere.


Io ne ho visti da vicino e in tutte le situazioni, climi, depilazioni, età etc.
Le differenze non sono sostanziali.
Non come lo si vuol far credere.
Percentualmente i superdotati che si vedono nei porno sono limitati a pochissimi individui sul totale.
Flower sarebbe stata felice ugualmente con quell'uomo. L'aspetto sessuale era per lei irrilevante.
Le sue esigenze non stabiliscono il sesso come priorità.
Questo è quello che si deve desumere dal sua storia. Il resto sono proiezioni.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Bensì duro che duri.......


Non grosso che otturi non lungo che tocchi, ma duro che duri è un cazzo coi fiocchi.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bugia


  Ah perchè vogliamo parlare delle misure della tetta per voi donne....


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah perchè vogliamo parlare delle misure della tetta per voi donne....


A. me piacciono piccole.
Guardo più in giù.
(il prossimo o la prossima che dice che l'esteriorità non conta, lo rimando a queste pagine....)


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A. me piacciono piccole. Guardo più in giù.


 Sono più le donne che si fanno seghe mentali su quello, non parliamo poi del culo.....


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono più le donne che si fanno seghe mentali su quello, non parliamo poi del culo.....


Assolutamente.
Salvo poi dichiarare il contrario.


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah perchè vogliamo parlare delle misure della tetta per voi donne....


Parliamone. Sono del settore 

Comunque non credo sia la stessa cosa.

Non ci identifichiamo con le tette, è sicuramente una parte del corpo caricata di aspetti inerenti a femminilità - l'essere donna -  e sensualità, può essere più o meno una zona erogena... ma non coincide con l'organo sessuale.

Questa differenza non è irrilevante...

Al di là di stare bene con il proprio corpo, non c'è una regola.
Per la lunghezza del pene è questione di "trovarsi" anatomicamente e di incastri... l'apprezzare la dimensione delle tette è più che altro questione di gusti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono più le donne che si fanno seghe mentali su quello, non parliamo poi del culo.....


Ma va là.
Solo se sono inesistenti e se il resto non è granché.
Altrimenti una non se ne fa certo un cruccio.


View attachment 8022


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là. Solo se sono inesistenti e se il resto non è granché. Altrimenti una non se ne fa certo un cruccio. View attachment 13963 View attachment 13964


  Tu, non te ne fai un cruccio, Tu che magari ne hai tanta....... Ma lo sai benissimo quante ricorrono alla chirurgia estetica.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come brunetta
> 
> Ma che c'è da provare di un cazzo inutile boh?
> 
> ...


Io ho detto che PENSO che possano esserci problemi. Non ho grande esperienza, per cui a quel punto proverei.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parliamone. Sono del settore   Comunque non credo sia la stessa cosa.  Non ci identifichiamo con le tette, è sicuramente una parte del corpo caricata di aspetti inerenti a femminilità - l'essere donna -  e sensualità, può essere più o meno una zona erogena... ma non coincide con l'organo sessuale.  Questa differenza non è irrilevante...  Al di là di stare bene con il proprio corpo, non c'è una regola. Per la lunghezza del pene è questione di "trovarsi" anatomicamente e di incastri... l'apprezzare la dimensione delle tette è più che altro questione di gusti.


  L'aspetto comunque realistico della faccenda è che nessuno o nessuna viene in genere "rifiutato" per le sue caratteristiche fisiche che spesso sono solo appunto "caratteristiche" ed aprezzate proprio per la loro particolarità. Mentre molte più persone vengono rifiutate per questioni di "carattere". Poi un altro capitolo è quello di sentirsi o meno a proprio agio col proprio corpo, e questo dipende anche dall' idea estetica pervasiva della società e di quanto preme per uniformare ad esempio le donne attorno ad uno stereotipo tettuto, culuto, trasgressuto, labbracanottuto....


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> L'aspetto comunque realistico della faccenda è che nessuno o nessuna viene in genere "rifiutato" per le sue caratteristiche fisiche che spesso sono solo appunto "caratteristiche" ed aprezzate proprio per la loro particolarità. Mentre molte più persone vengono rifiutate per questioni di "carattere". Poi un altro capitolo è quello di sentirsi o meno a proprio agio col proprio corpo, e questo dipende anche dall' idea estetica pervasiva della società e di quanto preme per uniformare ad esempio le donne attorno ad uno stereotipo tettuto, culuto, trasgressuto, labbracanottuto....


O gli uomini a confrontarsi con Rocco Siffredi et similia.
Esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu, non te ne fai un cruccio, Tu che magari ne hai tanta....... Ma lo sai benissimo quante ricorrono alla chirurgia estetica.


Io dovrei farmene un cruccio, ma sono proporzionate al resto, purtroppo.
Se ne fa un cruccio chi non ha altri argomenti. 
Credo che sia lo stesso per gli uomini.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> O gli uomini a confrontarsi con Rocco Siffredi et similia. Esatto.


  E' per questo che fa male guardare i porno, agli uomini ..... ma anche alle donne, non tutte ci hanno un fisico da pornodiva.....


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dovrei farmene un cruccio, ma sono proporzionate al resto, purtroppo. Se ne fa un cruccio chi non ha altri argomenti.  Credo che sia lo stesso per gli uomini.


  Non so per la verità se la chirurgia estetica sia appannaggio di donne che non hanno altri argomenti....


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> L'aspetto comunque realistico della faccenda è che nessuno o nessuna viene in genere "rifiutato" per le sue caratteristiche fisiche che spesso sono solo appunto "caratteristiche" ed aprezzate proprio per la loro particolarità. Mentre molte più persone vengono rifiutate per questioni di "carattere". Poi un altro capitolo è quello di sentirsi o meno a proprio agio col proprio corpo, e questo dipende anche dall' idea estetica pervasiva della società e di quanto preme per uniformare ad esempio le donne attorno ad uno stereotipo tettuto, culuto, trasgressuto, labbracanottuto....


L'equipaggiamento non è una prevalente questione di estetica.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so per la verità se la chirurgia estetica sia appannaggio di donne che non hanno altri argomenti....


Non parlavo della chirurgia estetica in generale.
Anche l’intellettuale Battiato si è rifatto il naso e non è diventato Brad Pitt.
Per quanto riguarda il corpo ci sono inestetismi che infastidiscono anche solo per trovare abiti pronti.
Una magrissima senza seno è proporzionata e non ha problemi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' per questo che fa male guardare i porno, agli uomini ..... ma anche alle donne, non tutte ci hanno un fisico da pornodiva.....


Non capisco però perché dalla anatomia "funzionale" siamo scivolati sulla estetica.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non capisco però perché dalla anatomia "funzionale" siamo scivolati sulla estetica.


Io capisco


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non capisco però perché dalla anatomia "funzionale" siamo scivolati sulla estetica.


Perché entrambi sono strumenti di confronto competitivo con elementi del proprio genere per risultare appetibili all'altro genere.
Entrambi agiscono sull'autostima in egual misura.
Era per far comprendere che a parlare in questo modo avvilente dell'anatomia maschile, si fa la stessa figura di quando gli uomini discutono di tette e culi scindendoli da tutto il resto della persona.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché entrambi sono strumenti di confronto competitivo con elementi del proprio genere per risultare appetibili all'altro genere.
> Entrambi agiscono sull'autostima in egual misura.


No. Non ci siamo capiti. Si parlava di cazzi  (e di "confronti" con Rocco) e siamo scivolati dall'altra parte a parlare di  "fisico". Tutto e' appetibile o meno. Il carattere, finanche il portafoglio. 
Ma che ci azzecca con le dimensioni???


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non ci siamo capiti. Si parlava di cazzi  (e di "confronti" con Rocco) e siamo scivolati dall'altra parte a parlare di  "fisico". Tutto e' appetibile o meno. Il carattere, finanche il portafoglio.
> Ma che ci azzecca con le dimensioni???


Serve a far comprendere che parlare di cazzi senza includere la persona a cui quel particolare anatomico appartiene è esattamente la stessa cosa che parlare di tette e culi escludendo la donna.
Molto oggettivante.
E fastidioso  da leggere anche per chi non ha problemi di dimensioni o non gliene frega nulla della taglia delle tette.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Serve a far comprendere che parlare di cazzi senza includere la persona a cui quel particolare anatomico appartiene è esattamente la stessa cosa che parlare di tette e culi escludendo la donna.
> Molto oggettivante.


Boh. Mentre un cazzo vale l'altro???

Oh. Ma rega'. Siamo seri????


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Mentre un cazzo vale l'altro???
> 
> Oh. Ma rega'. Siamo seri????


Quindi il problema di Flower sta solo nel cazzo dell'amante?


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi il problema di Flower sta solo nel cazzo dell'amante?


Ma no. Ma chi lo ha detto? Neanche lei lo ha detto!


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no. Ma chi lo ha detto? Neanche lei lo ha detto!



Io tornerei qualche pagina indietro a rileggere tutto quello che è stato scritto...


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io tornerei qualche pagina indietro a rileggere tutto quello che è stato scritto...


Vabbè. Ma se vogliamo dire che le dimensioni e l'anatomia non conta, che vuoi che ti dica, diciamolo.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. Ma se vogliamo dire che le dimensioni e l'anatomia non conta, che vuoi che ti dica, diciamolo.


Non sto dicendo questo. Possono contare, ma nel caso di Flower non mi sembra fossero determinanti.
Lo sono in un altro genere di relazione.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo questo. Possono contare, ma nel caso di Flower non mi sembra fossero determinanti.
> Lo sono in un altro genere di relazione.


Su flower ci siamo più o meno tutti interrogati su come fosse possibile che le fossero andate bene una serie di cose che VISTE DALL'ESTERNO sono inaccettabili.
Tra queste, pure il cazzo di lui. Che non è inaccettabile in sé, ma che è evidente che le fosse incompatibile. Levo le  "colpe", che senza dubbio non è una colpa averlo più piccolo della media, o averlo non compatibile con la mia sensibilità.
Quindi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Su flower ci siamo più o meno tutti interrogati su come fosse possibile che le fossero andate bene una serie di cose che VISTE DALL'ESTERNO sono inaccettabili.
> Tra queste, pure il cazzo di lui. Che non è inaccettabile in sé, ma che è evidente che le fosse incompatibile. Levo le  "colpe", che senza dubbio non è una colpa averlo più piccolo della media, o averlo non compatibile con la mia sensibilità.
> Quindi?


Quoto.
Uno mollato potrà ben dire “e poi quando scopavamo lei guardava il soffitto “?!
È diventata una questione di stato perché vi è stata una rivolta alla affermazione, e poi descrizione su richiesta, che il legame non fosse basato sul sesso.
Infatti la delusione sessuale era presente sin dall’inizio. 
E non è una delusione perché non era un Dio del sesso, ma nemmeno un apprendista.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Uno mollato potrà ben dire “e poi quando scopavamo lei guardava il soffitto “?!
> È diventata una questione di stato perché vi è stata una rivolta alla affermazione, e poi descrizione su richiesta, che il legame non fosse basato sul sesso.
> Infatti la delusione sessuale era presente sin dall’inizio.
> E non è una delusione perché non era un Dio del sesso, ma nemmeno un apprendista.


Sicuramente fa strano che in una relazione tra amanti  (che finisce a letto per definizione) lei non abbia mai detto niente. Così da legittimare lui a fregarsene del suo piacere. Ma che poi, se non vedo il tuo piacere anche il mio e' breve. Non lo so se fosse anche quello il problema. Resta che pure lui è stato ben zitto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente fa strano che in una relazione tra amanti  (che finisce a letto per definizione) lei non abbia mai detto niente. Così da legittimare lui a fregarsene del suo piacere. Ma che poi, se non vedo il tuo piacere anche il mio e' breve. Non lo so se fosse anche quello il problema. Resta che pure lui è stato ben zitto.


Perché la relazione tra amanti come basata sul sesso è un pregiudizio.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Su flower c*i siamo più o meno tutti interrogati su come fosse possibile che le fossero andate bene una serie di cose che VISTE DALL'ESTERNO sono inaccettabili.*
> Tra queste, pure il cazzo di lui. Che non è inaccettabile in sé, ma che è evidente che le fosse incompatibile. Levo le  "colpe", che senza dubbio non è una colpa averlo più piccolo della media, o averlo non compatibile con la mia sensibilità.
> Quindi?


Viste dall'esterno...
Per lei evidentemente no.
Se qualcuno mi avesse detto all'epoca del tradimento "Va beh, ma tua moglie è bassa e ha le tette piccole", non l'avrei trovato consolante. Avrei dovuto dirlo io.
Che me ne faccio di un giudizio altrui quando quel che conta è ciò che voglio e che non ho?
E' questo che è venuto a mancare nell'affrontare il confronto con Flower. 
Flower voleva quell'uomo *malgrado* tutte le mancanze su cui si è insistito e di cui a  lei in questo momento non può fregare nulla.
A lei ora *IMPORTA* che è sola, ha perso un fantastico compagno di avventure fotografiche e una persona che le scriveva delle cose che trovava meravigliose e ha la spiacevole sensazione di non avere più alcuna possibilità di trovare un altro compagno, quest'ultima dovuta al fatto che di quell'uomo lei è ancora innamorata. 
Se vogliamo riportarla con i piedi per terra, occorre dire che purtroppo l*ei era solo l'amante single di un uomo sposato* e *pluritraditore*. Un ruolo nel suo caso sfigatissimo (lei voleva altro), che evidentemente ha avuto la sua data di scadenza quando le condizioni in essere sono terminate. Quando l'uomo ha lasciato la moglie, non lo ha fatto per l'amante, ma per divenire a sua volta single, con tutte le peculiarità del ruolo.
Ovvero per non avere più legami.
A Flower non consiglierei nulla che riguardi le dimensioni del cazzo, ma di evitare in futuro come la peste uomini sposati.
E di darsi da fare.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Viste dall'esterno...
> Per lei evidentemente no.
> Se qualcuno mi avesse detto all'epoca del tradimento "Va beh, ma tua moglie è bassa e ha le tette piccole", non l'avrei trovato consolante. Avrei dovuto dirlo io.
> Che me ne faccio di un giudizio altrui quando quel che conta è ciò che voglio e che non ho?
> ...


Ma non c'è niente da consigliare in punto  "dimensioni". Se non va non va. Piuttosto la voglia di  "ovviare", migliorando, certe prestazioni credo debba essere proporzionale all'interesse per quella persona. Stiamo parlando dell'inizio di un rapporto. Inutile fingere, ed inutile pure l'accanimento terapeutico. Specialmente con uno sposato. Altrimenti se non interessa direi che va bene un amico.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Viste dall'esterno...
> Per lei evidentemente no.
> Se qualcuno mi avesse detto all'epoca del tradimento "Va beh, ma tua moglie è bassa e ha le tette piccole", non l'avrei trovato consolante. Avrei dovuto dirlo io.
> Che me ne faccio di un giudizio altrui quando quel che conta è ciò che voglio e che non ho?
> ...


Forse c'è anche il pensiero che se il partner per vari motivi non eccelle a letto , allora ci sono più possibilità che sia fedele. Forse bisogna spezzare questo pregiudizio, perché ci sono eccome traditori seriali scarsi come amanti e fedeli ottimi amanti. Cosa ne pensate ? Il fatto che uno è sempre alla ricerca può essere anche perché dopo la prima volta le donne perdono entusiasmo nonostante le ottime qualità da oratore/seduttore. Quindi avere tante donne non significa per forza buon amante.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché la relazione tra amanti come basata sul sesso è un pregiudizio.


Almeno dal lato di quello impegnato non credo che sia un pregiudizio. Un single guarda generalmente la relazione più a 360 gradi, e' vero. Ma sa anche chi trova dall'altra parte, nel senso che se e' sposato può ben immaginarne il probabile interesse  "primario".


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Forse c'è anche il pensiero che se il partner per vari motivi non eccelle a letto , allora ci sono più possibilità che sia fedele. F*orse bisogna spezzare questo pregiudizio, perché ci sono eccome traditori seriali scarsi come amanti e fedeli ottimi amanti. Cosa ne pensate ?* Il fatto che uno è sempre alla ricerca può essere anche perché dopo la prima volta le donne perdono entusiasmo nonostante le ottime qualità da oratore/seduttore. Quindi avere tante donne non significa per forza buon amante.


Assolutamente vero.
C'è anche chi cerca conferme nell'avere tante donne (o uomini).


----------



## Marjanna (8 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ormai le conclusioni le ho tirate ... qualsiasi cosa voglia da me non sarà mai nulla di serio... e neppure di meno serio viste le premesse. L'ho sempre scusato, me la sono raccontata in tutte le salse pur di non togliermi il prosciutto dagli occhi, se non voglio essere qui tra un'altro anno a farmi le stesse domande... ecco.... faccio prima a cercare di dimenticarlo... magari arriva qualcuno libero prima o poi (tra altri 6 anni)
> 
> Era il 26/10/2016...
> @flower7700


Flower ha scritto queste parole ma poi, come spesso capita, non è che il giorno dopo si chiude.
Penso sia anche stata spiazzata da una serie di eventi che ha sparso nei vari topic nel tempo tipo lui che la presenta ad amici in comune con la moglie, lui che dice a lei che la moglie aveva a sua volta un amante e che voleva divorziare, lui che poi si separa (cosa in realtà voluta dalla moglie non da lui), lui che le propone un viaggio con un altro amico.
Cambiamenti su cui rimani fermo, se non altro a livello mentale.

Dopo rispondo anche all'altro messaggio 
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] questa cosa _lei era solo l'amante single di un uomo sposato e pluritraditore_ è quanto già lei diceva di aver capito nel 2016, ma ribadisco che c'è un'immagine mentale a cui in qualche modo lui è andato a corrispondere in quello che dava, vuoi per le uscite dei weekend, vuoi perchè in sostanza si è sentita "piena" nei suoi vuoti da tutto quanto girava intorno a lui. Io ho parlato più volte di silenzi. I silenzi sono fondamentali. Se tu vivi con una donna e io sono sola e mi entri, anche via whatsapp, in ogni mia serata, in tanti momenti della giornata come lei ha scritto, si sente l'altro vicino a se. Nel senso che non ti vedi solo in una stanza. Se poi nel tempo libero, i weekend, il tempo libero del giorno lo passiamo insieme, anche se sei sposato quanto nei fatti è di tanto diverso da un rapporto tra due adulti che vivono ognuno a casa propria, e che per motivi di lavoro, perchè devono farsi il bucato, perchè devono cucinarsi il cibo, farsi la spesa, nel caso di lei seguire anche un figlio, si scrivono e si vedono il weekend?
Solo che poi quando lui è diventato di fatto single, tutta la storia è cambiata. Sono finiti i messaggini, i weekend, salvo palesarsi di tanto in tanto per farsi la trombata (quella descritta in seguito, vestita da mistress).


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_danny_ questa cosa _lei era solo l'amante single di un uomo sposato e pluritraditore_ è quanto già lei diceva di aver capito nel 2016, ma ribadisco *che c'è un'immagine mentale a cui in qualche modo lui è andato a corrispondere in quello che dava, vuoi per le uscite dei weekend*, vuoi perchè in sostanza si è sentita "piena" nei suoi vuoti da tutto quanto girava intorno a lui. Io ho parlato più volte di silenzi. I silenzi sono fondamentali. Se tu vivi con una donna e io sono sola e mi entri, anche via whatsapp, in ogni mia serata, in tanti momenti della giornata come lei ha scritto, si sente l'altro vicino a se. Nel senso che non ti vedi solo in una stanza. Se poi nel tempo libero, i weekend, il tempo libero del giorno lo passiamo insieme, anche se sei sposato quanto nei fatti è di tanto diverso da un rapporto tra due adulti che vivono ognuno a casa propria, e che per motivi di lavoro, perchè devono farsi il bucato, perchè devono cucinarsi il cibo, farsi la spesa, nel caso di lei seguire anche un figlio, si scrivono e si vedono il weekend?
> *Solo che poi quando lui è diventato di fatto single, tutta la storia è cambiata*. Sono finiti i messaggini, i weekend, salvo palesarsi di tanto in tanto per farsi la trombata (quella descritta in seguito, vestita da mistress).


Lei era ed è rimasta l'amante.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Viste dall'esterno...
> Per lei evidentemente no.
> Se qualcuno mi avesse detto all'epoca del tradimento "Va beh, ma tua moglie è bassa e ha le tette piccole", non l'avrei trovato consolante. Avrei dovuto dirlo io.
> Che me ne faccio di un giudizio altrui quando quel che conta è ciò che voglio e che non ho?
> ...


Una precisazione : non ha lasciato lui la moglie ma l’ha lasciato lei .
Secondo : lei vedeva dissonanze anche prima.  A parte il carteggio scemo e qualche foto scattata insieme ..lui già non la faceva stare bene (e lo abbiamo già letto nei suoi post del 2016!) ...
Il punto è questo... la cacca trasformata in diamante dalla sua mente..perché? 
Per solitudine ? Non credo. 
Per moltissimi e’ meglio soli che così ! 
A causa sua e’ stata male per anni ! Non mesi..anni... e prima di lui con un altro .
Non e’ piu un caso sfortunato ..ci metti del tuo..
Ne è uscita solo quando lui ha deciso di mandarla a stendere ... nonostante le evidenze innumerevoli ci fossero prima ...
L’essere stata lasciata non è stato che la punta dell iceberg


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Forse c'è anche il pensiero che se il partner per vari motivi non eccelle a letto , allora ci sono più possibilità che sia fedele. Forse bisogna spezzare questo pregiudizio, perché ci sono eccome traditori seriali scarsi come amanti e fedeli ottimi amanti. Cosa ne pensate ? Il fatto che uno è sempre alla ricerca può essere anche perché dopo la prima volta le donne perdono entusiasmo nonostante le ottime qualità da oratore/seduttore. Quindi avere tante donne non significa per forza buon amante.


:up:
Questi sono altri pregiudizi che fanno stare tranquilli, sbagliando, chi più di tutto teme l’abbandono.
È su questi pregiudizi che per secoli gli uomini hanno voluto sposare la vergine. Senza confronti si sentivano più sicuri, se poi ci aggiungiamo pene varie per le adultere, erano in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Almeno dal lato di quello impegnato non credo che sia un pregiudizio. Un single guarda generalmente la relazione più a 360 gradi, e' vero. Ma sa anche chi trova dall'altra parte, nel senso che se e' sposato può ben immaginarne il probabile interesse  "primario".


Non lo so sai?
Magari la leggerezza e la bolla può essere anche un luogo dove si parla di cose piacevoli, appunto la fotografia, senza sentirsi dire che si è monotematici e noiosi.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Flower ha scritto queste parole ma poi, come spesso capita, non è che il giorno dopo si chiude.
> Penso sia anche stata spiazzata da una serie di eventi che ha sparso nei vari topic nel tempo tipo lui che la presenta ad amici in comune con la moglie, lui che dice a lei che la moglie aveva a sua volta un amante e che voleva divorziare, lui che poi si separa (cosa in realtà voluta dalla moglie non da lui), lui che le propone un viaggio con un altro amico.
> Cambiamenti su cui rimani fermo, se non altro a livello mentale.
> 
> ...


Lui non riempiva i vuoi di lei ma i suoi.
Lei si è lasciata usare per riempirli...
Scommetto (ma si legge comunque in tutti i post pregressi) che lei a causa sua stava già male prima ...
Aveva già intuito che lui fosse inaffidabile , egoista, fedifrago, violento, egocentrico ...
Aveva il terrore di esprimere un qualunque desiderio ....
Invece continuiamo a volerla vedere come una storia idilliaca che a un certo punto , solo quando  lui e’ tornato single si e’ spezzata ...
Ma non è così ....ma per niente


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Forse c'è anche il pensiero che se il partner per vari motivi non eccelle a letto , allora ci sono più possibilità che sia fedele. Forse bisogna spezzare questo pregiudizio, perché ci sono eccome traditori seriali scarsi come amanti e fedeli ottimi amanti. Cosa ne pensate ? Il fatto che uno è sempre alla ricerca può essere anche perché dopo la prima volta le donne perdono entusiasmo nonostante le ottime qualità da oratore/seduttore. Quindi avere tante donne non significa per forza buon amante.


Assolutamente corretto !


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Flower ha scritto queste parole ma poi, come spesso capita, non è che il giorno dopo si chiude.
> Penso sia anche stata spiazzata da una serie di eventi che ha sparso nei vari topic nel tempo tipo lui che la presenta ad amici in comune con la moglie, lui che dice a lei che la moglie aveva a sua volta un amante e che voleva divorziare, lui che poi si separa (cosa in realtà voluta dalla moglie non da lui), lui che le propone un viaggio con un altro amico.
> Cambiamenti su cui rimani fermo, se non altro a livello mentale.
> 
> ...


Comcordo.
Le single giovani escono tra loro nel weekend. Ma poi quando si formano le coppie o quando si è single di ritorno i weekend o vengono dedicati a hobby o cultura oppure  si è soli.
Per flower web diverso. Lui era presente tutti i weekend in cui lei era libera.
Non mi pare poco. Anche se il sesso era insoddisfacente, capisco che lei ci passasse sopra. Soprattutto all’inizio quando si faceva in auto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so sai?
> Magari la leggerezza e la bolla può essere anche un luogo dove si parla di cose piacevoli, appunto la fotografia, senza sentirsi dire che si è monotematici e noiosi.


Amici.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui non riempiva i vuoi di lei ma i suoi.
> Lei si è lasciata usare per riempirli...
> Scommetto (ma si legge comunque in tutti i post pregressi) che lei a causa sua stava già male prima ...
> Aveva già intuito che lui fosse inaffidabile , egoista, fedifrago, violento, egocentrico ...
> ...


Lei inconsciamente sapeva che non sarebbe stato esaudito.
La storia si reggeva sulla sua accondiscendenza nel ruolo di amante single che non deve chiedere.
L'avesse fatto sarebbe stata mollata da tempo, oppure si sarebbe sentita rispondere le solite palle.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui non riempiva i vuoi di lei ma i suoi.
> Lei si è lasciata usare per riempirli...
> Scommetto (ma si legge comunque in tutti i post pregressi) che lei a causa sua stava già male prima ...
> Aveva già intuito che lui fosse inaffidabile , egoista, fedifrago, violento, egocentrico ...
> ...


Era entrambe le cose.
Come ognuno di noi ha lati belli e brutti.
Io sono stata mostrizzata, da tradita, per il mio modo di essere noto da sempre.
Io trovo utile la mostrizzazione per distaccarsi.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: Questi sono altri pregiudizi che fanno stare tranquilli, sbagliando, chi più di tutto teme l’abbandono. È su questi pregiudizi che per secoli gli uomini hanno voluto sposare la vergine. Senza confronti si sentivano più sicuri, se poi ci aggiungiamo pene varie per le adultere, erano in una botte di ferro.


  La vergine se la sposavano anche per essere sicuri della discendenza. In ogni caso a proposito di pregiudizi non capisco qusta semplificazione per cui gli uomini devono per forza essere insicuri, incapaci di confronto, timorosi di prestazione etc metre le gentili donzelle dovrebbero in teoria essere esenti da invidie (!) difetti e morigerate nel gestire il potere sessuale che pur hanno sempre avuto, nell' alcova e fuori. In realtà stiamo parlando di due facce della stessa medaglia, fosse solo perchè gli uomini, venivano cmunque educati da donne. Bisogno uscire dalla dicotomia maschio - femmina ed entrare nell' analisi sociologica dei valori sociali, dove si vede bene cosa pretende la società a livello comportamentale e dove si vede bene come venga mercificato e proposto il corpo della donna (e pure quello dell' uomo) e quale sia la proposta culturale strisciante sul fondo. Guardatevi a titolo esplicativo le pubblicità, a cominciare da quelle delle auto, per passare a quelle dei profumi, per finire a quelle dei detersivi.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Questi sono altri pregiudizi che fanno stare tranquilli, sbagliando, chi più di tutto teme l’abbandono.
> È su questi pregiudizi che per secoli gli uomini hanno voluto sposare la vergine. Senza confronti si sentivano più sicuri, se poi ci aggiungiamo pene varie per le adultere, erano in una botte di ferro.


Si, in effetti il confronto fa male.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Amici.


Gli amici non sono così disponibili e non ti guardano in quel modo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non ci siamo capiti. Si parlava di cazzi  (e di "confronti" con Rocco) e siamo scivolati dall'altra parte a parlare di  "fisico". Tutto e' appetibile o meno. Il carattere, finanche il portafoglio.
> Ma che ci azzecca con le dimensioni???


compensazione
Se è un nell'uomo si può sorvolare sulla consistenza.  Una bella confezione con un piccolo pacchetto a sorpresa.Che poi la dimensione è relativa, l'attrezzo bisogna saperlo usare .


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comcordo.
> Le single giovani escono tra loro nel weekend. Ma poi quando si formano le coppie o quando si è single di ritorno i weekend o vengono dedicati a hobby o cultura oppure  si è soli.
> Per flower web diverso. Lui era presente tutti i weekend in cui lei era libera.
> Non mi pare poco. Anche se il sesso era insoddisfacente, capisco che lei ci passasse sopra. Soprattutto all’inizio quando si faceva in auto.


Facile pensare per molte che se lui era disponibile quasi tutti weekend, allora ci teneva a lei. Io non so, pur essendo mio amante disponibile in quasi tutti weekend giorno e notte e adeguandosi alle mie disponibilità, non ho mai pensato che fosse un segno tangibile che ci tiene a me. Piuttosto ho apprezzato il fatto che facesse tanta strada, ma non la sua grande disponibilità durante weekend. Questa sua disponibilità mi mette in difficoltà in quanto io non ne ho tanta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La vergine se la sposavano anche per essere sicuri della discendenza. In ogni caso a proposito di pregiudizi non capisco qusta semplificazione per cui gli uomini devono per forza essere insicuri, incapaci di confronto, timorosi di prestazione etc metre le gentili donzelle dovrebbero in teoria essere esenti da invidie (!) difetti e morigerate nel gestire il potere sessuale che pur hanno sempre avuto, nell' alcova e fuori. In realtà stiamo parlando di due facce della stessa medaglia, fosse solo perchè gli uomini, venivano cmunque educati da donne. Bisogno uscire dalla dicotomia maschio - femmina ed entrare nell' analisi sociologica dei valori sociali, dove si vede bene cosa pretende la società a livello comportamentale e dove si vede bene come venga mercificato e proposto il corpo della donna (e pure quello dell' uomo) e quale sia la proposta culturale strisciante sul fondo. Guardatevi a titolo esplicativo le pubblicità, a cominciare da quelle delle auto, per passare a quelle dei profumi, per finire a quelle dei detersivi.


Ma chi lo nega?
Si diceva solo che sono cose diverse.
Però si è fatta una questione di stato per uno che era davvero con carenze notevoli.
Poi qui ci sono state polemiche di ogni tipo sulla chirurgia estetica (che sembra che riguardi solo le donne ) e perfino sull’allattamento, per non dire dalla maternità. Ricordo un thread in cui partendo da una vecchia zia (magari mai sposata) che buttava lì “quando fate un bambino?” chw poi  veniva appellata nei modi peggiori che si trovavano e poi seguivano decine di pagine sulla identità femminile e sulle responsabilità di chi fa i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> compensazione
> Se è un nell'uomo si può sorvolare sulla consistenza.  Una bella confezione con un piccolo pacchetto a sorpresa.Che poi la dimensione è relativa, l'attrezzo bisogna saperlo usare .


A me non piace nemmeno questa affermazione. 
Per me ci vuole relazione nel sesso. 
Il tipo non aveva solo il problema delle misure. E non è che non lo sapesse usare, ma che non considerava il sesso se non un mezzo per sé.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Facile pensare per molte che se lui era disponibile quasi tutti weekend, allora ci teneva a lei. Io non so, pur essendo mio amante disponibile in quasi tutti weekend giorno e notte e adeguandosi alle mie disponibilità, non ho mai pensato che fosse un segno tangibile che ci tiene a me. Piuttosto ho apprezzato il fatto che facesse tanta strada, ma non la sua grande disponibilità durante weekend.


Diciamo che è un buon indicatore.
Meglio di chi si rende disponibile solo un giorno infrasettimanale in orario lavorativo.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo nega? Si diceva solo che sono cose diverse. Però si è fatta una questione di stato per uno che era davvero con carenze notevoli. Poi qui ci sono state polemiche di ogni tipo sulla chirurgia estetica (che sembra che riguardi solo le donne ) e perfino sull’allattamento, per non dire dalla maternità. Ricordo un thread in cui partendo da una vecchia zia (magari mai sposata) che buttava lì “quando fate un bambino?” chw poi  veniva appellata nei modi peggiori che si trovavano e poi seguivano decine di pagine sulla identità femminile e sulle responsabilità di chi fa i figli.


  Per me sono cose correlate, questo intendo, e sono trasversali ai generi. Poi del resto volutamente non ho partecipato alla discussione fino ad un certo punto perchè secondo me è oziosa, inutile e quando l'ho fatto ci ho messo pure una bella dose di faccine per stemperare il clima irragionevolmente polarizzato su un cazzo di 11 cm (non so se mi spiego su cosa si è arrivati quasi allo scontro) quando per me il problema di fondo è l'autostima a zero di Flower,  ridotta dalla solitudine (perchè di questo si tratta) a mendicare un po' di attenzione da un pirla qualsiasi. E' su questo che eventualmente bisognerebbe riflettere, altro che cazzetti tettone o culoni o labbra alla canottiera, bada bene tutte cose che le donne e gli uomini col muscolo da hulk fanno per sentirisi maggiormente accettati nell'ambito dei valori di questa bella società. ---------------------PS Comunque le preferisco magre con le tette grosse,


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me sono cose correlate, questo intendo, e sono trasversali ai generi. Poi del resto volutamente non ho partecipato alla discussione fino ad un certo punto perchè secondo me è oziosa, inutile e quando l'ho fatto ci ho messo pure una bella dose di faccine per stemperare il clima irragionevolmente polarizzato su un cazzo di 11 cm (non so se mi spiego su cosa si è arrivati quasi allo scontro) quando per me il problema di fondo è l'autostima a zero di Flower,  ridotta dalla solitudine (perchè di questo si tratta) a mendicare un po' di attenzione da un pirla qualsiasi. E' su questo che eventualmente bisognerebbe riflettere, altro che cazzetti tettone o culoni o labbra alla canottiera, bada bene tutte cose che le donne e gli uomini col muscolo da hulk fanno per sentirisi maggiormente accettati nell'ambito dei valori di questa bella società. ---------------------PS Comunque le preferisco magre con le tette grosse,


Io li preferisco magri e me ne vergogno.
Hai ragione.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dicono che i neri scopino come non ci fosse un domani. Sarà vero?
> Ci sono donne che impazziscono per il genere.


So solo che i miei amici africani, dei quali alcuni sposati con prole in Italia ed anche in Africa, attirano le donne come la carta moschicida attira le mosche.....Ne hanno sempre un paio (romene,albanesi, italiane) che gli girano attorno..


----------



## Marjanna (8 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui non riempiva i vuoi di lei ma i suoi.
> Lei si è lasciata usare per riempirli...
> Scommetto (ma si legge comunque in tutti i post pregressi) che lei a causa sua stava già male prima ...
> Aveva già intuito che lui fosse inaffidabile , egoista, fedifrago, violento, egocentrico ...
> ...


Io non la vedo per niente così, storia idilliaca che si è spezzata solo quanto lui era single.
Non so neppure fino a che livello lui abbia agito in piena coscienza del suo atteggiamento. A lui sono cambiati gli equilibri, quando la moglie ha dettato fine al rapporto, che non aveva alcuna intenzione di cambiare.
Probabilmente come ha dato per scontato che Flower accettasse il tipo di rapporto così ha dato per scontato che alla moglie andasse bene avere un uomo in casa per condividerci niente (neppure i weekend).
In tutto questo ha avuto forse un periodo di sconforto (lui, e non lo scrivo per suscitare pena in lui, ma solo come ipotesi perchè pur nell'egoismo sicuramente lui ha avuto dei sentimenti, stati d'animo dopo che la moglie ha chiuso), mi riferisco a quanto scritto da Flower quando l'ha richiamata e invitata a casa dicendole che voleva fargli conoscere i suoi genitori (aveva bisogno di sentire un senso di possibile famiglia che aveva perduto?). Solo che l'ha fatto sempre immaginando Flower dentro una bolla, dove si sparano parole d'amore, e in questo caso pure intenzioni future, così alla cazzo, perchè in realtà non è niente che si affronterà mai. Vedi in una bolla di fantasia, io posso anche dirti che per te scalerei monti, posso sparare ogni cosa rientri in un mia concezione di amore romantico o di altro tipo, ma non è diretta a te, è diretta a me. Perchè se fosse reale, se ti dico che scalerei monti per te, il giorno dopo te potresti dirmi... vai parti e scala. E allora prima di affermare certe cose ci penserei dieci volte.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che se non spunta dalla mano è piccolo?
> View attachment 13961


Mi......otto pollici: 25,4x8= 20cm.
Ma forse parli della scala metrica.....


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> compensazione
> Se è un nell'uomo si può sorvolare sulla consistenza.  Una bella confezione con un piccolo pacchetto a sorpresa.Che poi la dimensione è relativa, l'attrezzo bisogna saperlo usare .


Ma confondiamo bellezza con funzionalità.
Che si possa trarre appagamento dalla bellezza, e' fuori di discussione. Più che altro lo si trae dal  "piacere". E l'esser belli aiuta senz'altro il piacere, ma non lo esaurisce. Concordo sul saperlo usare. Ma anche sulla integrazione con toys (qui si era persino parlato di  "prolunghe", una volta). Resta però che ci vuole consapevolezza ed interesse da una parte e dall'altra.
E direi pure un discreto  "motore". Chiaro che non si risolve alzando gli occhi al cielo e facendo finta che tutto vada bene. Ma neppure facendo spalluccia, dicendosi acciaccato e chiedendo un pompino lampo.
Sei acciaccato? Non ti preoccupare, rimandiamo a quando stai meglio. Se comunque mi interessa mettermi e che si metta con impegno. Qui ho letto di partner  "bocciati" per inesperienza. Che significa non ritenere  (a torto o a ragione) di dovere e doversi concedere altro tempo insieme. Ma perché i gusti non combaciano, non c'è da subito affinità, si può non essere (o mettere) a proprio agio, si può essere interessati al "subito!". O semplicemente trovare il sesso con quella persona non interessante. Dipende. Qui si legge di tutto. Anche chi oltre alla taglia 42 non apprezza, ma nel senso che non funziona. Ma quello è gusto estetico. Voglio poi vedere se "basta" avere una 42. Mentre l'anatomia di un cazzo mica dipende solo dalla tua testa. Entro certi limiti ciascuno di noi può  "farci", oltre certi altri credo proprio di no.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me sono cose correlate, questo intendo, e sono trasversali ai generi. Poi del resto volutamente non ho partecipato alla discussione fino ad un certo punto perchè secondo me è oziosa, inutile e quando l'ho fatto ci ho messo pure una bella dose di faccine per stemperare il clima irragionevolmente polarizzato su un cazzo di 11 cm (non so se mi spiego su cosa si è arrivati quasi allo scontro) *quando per me il problema di fondo è l'autostima a zero di Flower,  ridotta dalla solitudine (perchè di questo si tratta) a mendicare un po' di attenzione da un pirla qualsiasi. *E' su questo che eventualmente bisognerebbe riflettere, altro che cazzetti tettone o culoni o labbra alla canottiera, bada bene tutte cose che le donne e gli uomini col muscolo da hulk fanno per sentirisi maggiormente accettati nell'ambito dei valori di questa bella società. ---------------------PS Comunque le preferisco magre con le tette grosse,


Esatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non piace nemmeno questa affermazione.
> Per me ci vuole relazione nel sesso.
> Il tipo non aveva solo il problema delle misure. E non è che non lo sapesse usare, ma che non considerava il sesso se non un mezzo per sé.


 al tizio non interessava altro. Lo ha manifestato in varie occasioni. Quindi ......
Trovare la persona giusta non è facile, i componenti sono molti. Se tutto deve essere un perfetto incastro si sta soli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma confondiamo bellezza con funzionalità.
> Che si possa trarre appagamento dalla bellezza, e' fuori di discussione. Più che altro lo si trae dal  "piacere". E l'esser belli aiuta senz'altro il piacere, ma non lo esaurisce. Concordo sul saperlo usare. Ma anche sulla integrazione con toys (qui si era persino parlato di  "prolunghe", una volta). Resta però che ci vuole consapevolezza ed interesse da una parte e dall'altra.
> E direi pure un discreto  "motore". Chiaro che non si risolve alzando gli occhi al cielo e facendo finta che tutto vada bene. Ma neppure facendo spalluccia, dicendosi acciaccato e chiedendo un pompino lampo.
> Sei acciaccato? Non ti preoccupare, rimandiamo a quando stai meglio. Se comunque mi interessa mettermi e che si metta con impegno. Qui ho letto di partner  "bocciati" per inesperienza. Che significa non ritenere  (a torto o a ragione) di dovere e doversi concedere altro tempo insieme. Ma perché i gusti non combaciano, non c'è da subito affinità, si può non essere (o mettere) a proprio agio, si può essere interessati al "subito!". O semplicemente trovare il sesso con quella persona non interessante. Dipende. Qui si legge di tutto. Anche chi oltre alla taglia 42 non apprezza, ma nel senso che non funziona. Ma quello è gusto estetico. Voglio poi vedere se "basta" avere una 42. Mentre l'anatomia di un cazzo mica dipende solo dalla tua testa. Entro certi limiti ciascuno di noi può  "farci", oltre certi altri credo proprio di no.


 e si torna al principio, se lui chiedeva il pompino e lei lo concedeva senza ritorni, vuol dire che le andava bene. Se no rifiutava. Era lei che era rimasta in macchina sotto la pioggia ad aspettare e poi lui non si era presentato?

Cosa di cerca? 
Se non lo si trova o si molla il colpo e ci si adatta per non stare soli.
Chi si adatta a lungo andare paga le conseguenze.
Tu o Brunetta e tanti altri si sarebbero tirati indietro con lucidità. Flower non è così. 
Poi i gusti sono gusti, ci sono persone appagate a far sesso con donne che pesano 35 kili. Perché a loro intressa l'oggetto del desiderio non la mente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> So solo che i miei amici africani, dei quali alcuni sposati con prole in Italia ed anche in Africa, attirano le donne come la carta moschicida attira le mosche.....Ne hanno sempre un paio (romene,albanesi, italiane) che gli girano attorno..


Magari sono di bell’aspetto e gentili?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mi......otto pollici: 25,4x8= 20cm.
> Ma forse parli della scala metrica.....


Non so come siano le mani delle donne che conosci. Io le ho piccole.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E qui ti riferivi alla testa. Eeeeh qualche volta non si è maturi neanche a 50.
> Guarda qui stamattina tutti i maschietti con i righello nella mano .
> Non hanno ancora capito che le dimensioni non contano. Così tanto.


Parli tu che per stringere la cloche devi usare due mani!


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si torna al principio, se lui chiedeva il pompino e lei lo concedeva senza ritorni, vuol dire che le andava bene. Se no rifiutava. Era lei che era rimasta in macchina sotto la pioggia ad aspettare e poi lui non si era presentato?
> 
> Cosa di cerca?
> Se non lo si trova o si molla il colpo e ci si adatta per non stare soli.
> ...


Ma figurati. Io mi sono trovata messa peggio, vale a dire persino a vedere il sesso come una roba da  "sfesciare" il più alla svelta possibile e il meno possibile. Sono cose gravi, di quelle che lasciano segni. Peraltro io do' molta importanza alla persona, perciò lungi da me dire  "arrivederci a mai più" dopo aver  "scartato il pacco". Non lo farei mai, non fosse altro che non riesco nemmeno a immaginarmi di finire a letto con uno pescato su tinder un paio di ore prima. Cioè devo arrivarci già con quel po' di stima per chi mi trovo davanti che sicuramente mi farebbe dire  "proviamo!". Poi magari i miei timori di non riuscire ad  "arrivare" si rivelerebbero fondati. E pace, non sono certo quelli i casi che lascerebbero del negativo. Non mi accanirei. Viviamo in una cultura in cui dicono che le dimensioni  (e quasi mai si parla di larghezza) testualmente  "non contano". Non hai letto nessuno di questi articoli? 
Vai a leggerli, poi mi dici.
Sembra che basti portarselo bene per non avere problemi di sorta. Perché tanto l'eccitazione maschile è fisica, quella femminile mentale. Quindi partendo dal presupposto  (condivisibilissimo) che e' assolutamente un buon punto di partenza non farsi complessi, e portarsi bene ciò che si ha, si arriva direttamente al piacere della donna fatto del pensiero. E di lì, al fatto che pure gli uomini  "soprassiedono" su fianchi con cellulite o rotolini. E tante grazie, pure noi, se dobbiamo metterla in questa ottica.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non la vedo per niente così, storia idilliaca che si è spezzata solo quanto lui era single.
> Non so neppure fino a che livello lui abbia agito in piena coscienza del suo atteggiamento. A lui sono cambiati gli equilibri, quando la moglie ha dettato fine al rapporto, che non aveva alcuna intenzione di cambiare.
> Probabilmente come ha dato per scontato che Flower accettasse il tipo di rapporto così ha dato per scontato che alla moglie andasse bene avere un uomo in casa per condividerci niente (neppure i weekend).
> In tutto questo ha avuto forse un periodo di sconforto (lui, e non lo scrivo per suscitare pena in lui, ma solo come ipotesi perchè pur nell'egoismo sicuramente lui ha avuto dei sentimenti, stati d'animo dopo che la moglie ha chiuso), mi riferisco a quanto scritto da Flower quando l'ha richiamata e invitata a casa dicendole che voleva fargli conoscere i suoi genitori (aveva bisogno di sentire un senso di possibile famiglia che aveva perduto?). Solo che l'ha fatto sempre immaginando Flower dentro una bolla, dove si sparano parole d'amore, e in questo caso pure intenzioni future, così alla cazzo, perchè in realtà non è niente che si affronterà mai. Vedi in una bolla di fantasia, io posso anche dirti che per te scalerei monti, posso sparare ogni cosa rientri in un mia concezione di amore romantico o di altro tipo, ma non è diretta a te, è diretta a me. Perchè se fosse reale, se ti dico che scalerei monti per te, il giorno dopo te potresti dirmi... vai parti e scala. E allora prima di affermare certe cose ci penserei dieci volte.


Flower ci stava già male ....
Che lui fosse un Cazzaro l’aveva già capito .
Ne sono certa
Nonostante questo ha proseguito nella speranza che capitasse qualcosa di miracoloso e. He la proiezione della sua mente diventasse reale


----------



## flower7700 (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io vedo più semplicemente che ci si viene incontro, e così dovrebbe essere da entrambi le parti. Nel caso di Flower la sua posizione da uomo sposato e quello che lui ha detto a lei han creato delle false aspettative. Anche la sua attesa dopo la fine del matrimonio non la vedo tanto sbagliata. *Cosa doveva fare presentarsi col badile e dire "wè cicci vieni qua che ti metto il guinzaglio che ora sei mio", a uno appena separato? Gli ha lasciato i suoi tempi.*
> Ormai era dentro la ruota, non è che poteva fare altrimenti. L'unica cosa che poteva eventualmente fare era essere lei propositiva, dicendogli che poteva andare da lei a vivere. Ma tanto si sarebbe solo beccata lei stessa le corna.
> Quello che io vedo dall'esterno, *è che è talmente grande il falso che le si è piantato dentro, da credere che altre saranno amate da lui di chissà quale amore*. E non credo le dimensioni del pene facciano la differenze.


Infatti, dopo 25 anni di matrimonio pensavo fosse in minimo avere tempo per sè, per respirare e per ritrovarsi, prima di lanciarsi in una nuova convivenza; noi eravamo assieme dunque potevo aspettare i suoi tempi, rispettare il suo voler uscire con gli amici, non ero gelosa e non lo vedevo come un problema, nel frattempo io dovevo pur sempre occuparmi di mio figlio. Quello che non mi aspettavo era il colpo basso a tradimento, dopo aver dato fiducia. Se lo sapevo lo mettevo al muro subito a dicembre: o fai i bagagli e vieni da me, altrimenti fuori dalle balle. Ecco. A tornare indietro lo farei. 




ipazia ha detto:


> L'importante è che sulla *svalutazione dell'altro, non costruisca la valutazione di sè*.
> Perchè significherebbe che al prossimo giro costruirebbe la valutazione di sè sulla valutazione dell'altro.
> (come già più volte le è accaduto).
> 
> ...


La svalutazione che sto facendo, diciamo che è oggettiva, non soggettiva, del soggetto in questione. Prima ne potevo parlare bene ma dopo quello che è successo non mi viene automatico difendere la sua posizione. Non c'è una scusante valida per come mi ha trattata, questo credo nessuno possa obiettarlo. 
Non sto mostrizzando un uomo onesto, sincero e corretto, sto solo vedendolo per quello che è davvero: un traditore e bugiardo patologico. 
L'ho frequentato, ho creduto in lui, nelle sue parole e anche in quello che per me era "amore". 

Sulla questione del sesso non mi sono mai lamentata di nulla, se rileggete i miei vecchi 3D potete vedere che non mettevo l'accento sulle sue prestazioni o sulla dimensione. Piuttosto volevo che lui fosse più presente e cercavo di capire se davvero il matrimonio si sarebbe concluso e se sarebbe stato a me favorevole, visto che in quel momento pensavo lui fosse molto preso. 

Qui mi hanno spesso chiesto se era bravo a letto, visto che pur sposato, non volevo cercare altro. Chiedevano se mi aveva fatta innamorare per le sue eccezionali prestazioni lettiere; ecco, a queste domande ho risposto "svalutando" ma solo perché in effetti NO, non era la prestazione a letto che mi ha fatto innamorare. Mi ha fatto innamorare per altre cose, non per il "solo" sesso. La nostra "bolla" non era il sesso, era la compagnia, le uscite per le foto, le chattate interminabili. Se dovevo trovare un amante solo per il sesso, dove ci si vedeva solo in una camera da letto, per forza di cose avrei cercato qualcuno che fosse bravo davvero in quel frangente. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> No, non riesco a farmi capire.
> 
> Flower ha radicato dentro di lei un *concetto di amore di lui. Che infatti ora vede proiettato verso la nuova donna*.
> A noi, che leggiamo in modo freddo e staccato non essendo coinvolti in prima persona, visto il percorso di lui credo sia evidente a tutti che questa nuova donna *non sia la destinataria di chissà quale amore* (col cazzo o senza cazzo).
> ...


Forse ho ancora una visione distorta della realtà? Certo che vedo che lei sarà la destinataria del suo amore, di quello che avrei voluto per me. Se ha deciso che lei è migliore di me (e lo è sicuramente visto che sarà senza figli e forse con possibilità economiche e per viaggiare migliori delle mie) non la lascerà scappare, le darà quello che io ho atteso per anni e mai ottenuto. 




Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono in parte d’accordo Con @_Skorpio_
> Se decido di stare con uno che non mi soddisfa sessualmente per due anni e probabilmente non ho mai detto a nessuno che non mi soddisfa , non inizio a dirlo quando mi ha mollato.
> Questo parla di lei e non di lui
> *Non ne esce bene lei*, nel senso che io al netto di lui mi domando quanto bisogno ha lei per accettare una relazione così
> I


Qui mi hanno spesso chiesto se era bravo a letto, visto che pur sposato, non volevo cercare altro. Chiedevano se mi aveva fatta innamorare per le sue eccezionali prestazioni lettiere; ecco, a queste domande ho risposto "svalutando" ma solo perché in effetti NO, non era la prestazione a letto che mi ha fatto innamorare. Mi ha fatto innamorare per altre cose, non per il "solo" sesso. 
Io in questo momento non voglio uscirne in nessuna maniera; ora che la storia è finita argomento con lucidità come sono andate le cose e sul sesso era così come l'ho raccontato. Io ho fatto quello che potevo per accontentarlo, si vede che non ho fatto abbastanza, mi mancava il tempo e le forze per farlo.


----------



## flower7700 (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh già porella
> 
> Magari pensava che gli altri 12 cm li aveva trattenuti in pancia x timidezza.
> 
> Però con la forza dell'amore.. piano piano.. :rotfl:


 direi che può bastare pigliare per i fondelli. 
Se tu ti fissi con sta storia dei 12 cm si vede che non hai altri argomenti. 
Sei contento che mi ha lasciata visto che ora sto dicendo che ha il cazzo piccolo? Fai come pensi. Ma rileggi tutti i miei 3D, dall'inizio, vedrai che non ho mai nominato queste cose. 
Per lui ho fatto molte cose, che lui mi chiedeva, non è bastato. Forse voleva solo cambiare buco.


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Flower ci stava già male ....
> Che lui fosse un Cazzaro l’aveva già capito .
> Ne sono certa
> Nonostante questo ha proseguito nella speranza che capitasse qualcosa di miracoloso e. He la proiezione della sua mente diventasse reale


é l'errore che commettono quasi tutte le donne che frequentano  uomini sposati , un po più di accortezza da parte vostra ce ne vorrebbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

. Io ho fatto quello che potevo per accontentarlo, si vede che non ho fatto abbastanza, mi mancava il tempo e le forze per farlo.[/QUOTE] [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]
non hai ancora capito. Tu gli potevi fare la luna, ma non era da te che la voleva.
Da te ha preso quello che gli serviva per andare avanti.
Lui non voleva te.
Non ti puoi rimproverare nulla


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari sono di bell’aspetto e gentili?


Certo....ma non penso sia solo quello l'interesse.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come siano le mani delle donne che conosci. Io le ho piccole.


Erano le misure standard dei negher.....In America vanno a destra per le strade, ma usano il sistema britannico per le misure.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2019)

Mi pare che flower abbia 48 anni...Se si mette sul mercato con la dovuta accortezza può trovare la persona adatta.
Certo che gli sposati non sono da frequentare! Poi magari può trovare uno libero che sia meno "fedele" di uno sposato....
Io le auguro che trovi la persona adatta ,e che faccia tesoro dell'esperienza appena conclusa.


----------



## flower7700 (8 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma credo che il senso del discorso, abbastanza condiviso. (da me senz'altro) fosse che lei ha descritto uno stronzo. *A domanda se almeno il sesso fosse buono, ha risposto che no, era un disastro pure quello*. E non solo per scarsa dotazione di madre natura (che insomma, non è che si possa negare che possa essere già in sé un problema).
> Di un contesto non certo edificante lei ha creduto TUTTO bypassabile (le era importante l'assiduo ascolto di cui si credeva destinataria, terminato - guarda caso - quando lui ha avuto più tempo per stare fuori casa). *Il suo bisogno di "coprire" la solitudine le ha fatto mettere in secondo piano quello che accadeva nel frattempo sul piano concreto*.
> *E ora se ne è resa conto*.


Il primo grassetto è proprio centrato. Se nessuno me lo chiedeva non avrei parlato della questione sesso, perché per me non era la priorità. Lo fosse stata non avrei atteso anni, avrei cambiato obiettivo. 

Certo era la solitudine a farla da padrona; fossi stata single, 10 anni in meno e zero figli, probabilmente non avrei neppure voluto una storia extra con uno sposato. La realtà ora è questa, lui è arrivato, mi ha corteggiata e io ci sono cascata, ci ho creduto, anche a voler cercare altro io credevo in lui e nelle sue parole. Col senno di poi adesso capisco molte cose, ma ormai lui ha fatto il suo gioco. 




ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a voi non colpisce proprio niente niente che flower abbia fatto il mascheramento da mistrezz cattiva cattiva per compiacere lui?
> 
> Io resto molto colpita quando una donna (o un uomo) fa un sesso che non desidera per compiacere un maschio (o una femmina), in cambio del suo amore.
> 
> ...


La mistress l'ho fatta, ero disposta a provare non sono andata contro natura, era una cosa che mi incuriosiva ma.... se uno vuol stare sotto però non dovrebbe lamentarsi sempre dei dolori no? Quello mi frenava, e un'altra cosa: lui non mi ha mai detto apertamente cosa avrebbe voluto che facessi, diceva che dovevo saperlo io, cioè una mistress sa quello che deve fare. Una mistress di quelle dei porno certo lo sa, ma io ero solo una donna normale. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo deve dirlo Flower, se è andata contro se stessa nel fare la mistress.
> Perchè potrebbe essere che ha sperimentato qualcosa che poi non le ha dato più di tanto.
> La scenetta da lei descritta appare in parte comica visto che non le veniva proprio da trattarlo male visti i dolori e le problematiche di salute di lui di cui era al corrente.


Ecco, ho risposto sopra... mi incuriosiva fare la mistress, ho anche guardato dei filmatini dove si vedeva quello che facevano ma insomma avrei dovuto usare un po' le maniere forti e io mi sentivo in colpa a farlo davvero, si vede che non ho la stoffa. 




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quello che non capisco di flower è se lo sta mostrizzando ingigantendo aspetti negativi di lui per allontanarlo dalla sua mente.
> *O sta prendendo in considerazione, realtà che a lei prima non erano evidenti causa innamoramento*.


Ho creduto in lui fino a che è sparito, la dice lunga. Prima non vedevo le cose con la lente della realtà, e quello che vedevo lo lasciavo lì, in attesa, di vedere come andavano le cose quando lui sarebbe stato "finalmente libero". 




Marjanna ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto è accaduto qualcosa che non ha fatto più si che potesse riconoscere in lui quella immagine, come se sparisse.
> *E' facile capirlo se si pensa ad una persona tradita, a cui di colpo viene portata via l'immagine mentale di una persona di fiducia, il coniuge. Ma lo stesso è avvenuto a Flower. *Solo lei sa qual'è l'immagine mentale di lui che ha visto svanire. E non credo le dimensioni del pene di lui siano rilevanti.
> 
> Nell'immagine mentale che io avevo della persona che ho frequentato mai e poi mai avrei visto una persona che mi avrebbe fatto del male, varcando certi limiti. Ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco.
> *Nell'immagine mentale di Flower c'è un uomo con un amore immenso, un dono prezioso potremmo dire, quello che lei ha immaginato venisse riversato nella nuova donna. Non so se ci capiamo. In qualche parte di lei sente di aver perso questo amore e che sia destinato ad un'altra*.


Hai descritto molto bene. 
Avevo un'immagine di lui, che però non corrispondeva al suo vero volto. 
Il suo vero volto l'ho visto solo quando è sparito ma.... nonostante la sparizione, non volevo crederci che mi avesse fatto questo dopo tutto quello che ci siamo detti e dopo quasi 3 anni di storia. Solo quando l'ho visto davvero con quest'altra ho capito chi è lui veramente. Un uomo egoista, centrato su sè stesso, che fin che gli conveniva mi teneva buona con le lusinghe, quando non sono più servita via, senza spiegazioni. Inoltre ricordate che a novembre lui mi aveva detto che non aveva nessun'altra! Bugie su bugie, perché l'altra già c'era e da un pezzo. 
Ho sentito come se l'amore che avrebbe dovuto essere "mio" è stato destinato ad un'altra senza che sapessi neppure perché !! Un vero perché non l'ho mai avuto. Posso ipotizzare ma sentire da lui il perché ha preferito un'altra sarebbe proprio interessante. Nelle mie possibilità ho fatto tutto quello che potevo fare, e anche di più, l'ho accontentato in tutto, senza essere gelosa, senza pressare per poi essere scartata in pochi mesi.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Erano le misure standard dei negher.....In America vanno a destra per le strade, ma usano il sistema britannico per le misure.


  Si però coi soldi usano il sistema decimale perchè è più comodo e razionale, sta banda di impuniti....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> direi che può bastare pigliare per i fondelli.
> Se tu ti fissi con sta storia dei 12 cm si vede che non hai altri argomenti.
> Sei contento che mi ha lasciata visto che ora sto dicendo che ha il cazzo piccolo? Fai come pensi. Ma rileggi tutti i miei 3D, dall'inizio, vedrai che non ho mai nominato queste cose.
> Per lui ho fatto molte cose, che lui mi chiedeva, non è bastato. Forse voleva solo cambiare buco.


Ma veramente dovresti essere contenta te che ti ha lasciata, da quella serie di elencazioni carenti che hai fatto

Che c'entro io

Io difendevo solo la categoria dei super minidotati superveloci , alla quale mi onoro di appartenere orgogliosamente, come già detto :carneval:

Per le mogli che non vogliono rotture di palle che hanno da fare coi figlioli, e fare alla svelta e senza accorgersene, siamo ricercatissimi :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Flower ha scritto queste parole ma poi, come spesso capita, non è che il giorno dopo si chiude.
> Penso sia anche stata spiazzata da una serie di eventi che ha sparso nei vari topic nel tempo tipo lui che la presenta ad amici in comune con la moglie, lui che dice a lei che la moglie aveva a sua volta un amante e che voleva divorziare, lui che poi si separa (cosa in realtà voluta dalla moglie non da lui), lui che le propone un viaggio con un altro amico.
> Cambiamenti su cui rimani fermo, se non altro a livello mentale.
> 
> ...


Per ferma non intendo il non aver preso decisioni. 
Le decisioni a volte sono a "strappo di ceretta" altre volte richiedono tempo ed elaborazione. 

Io per esempio non sono a strappo. 
Non funziona per me. 
Non è una modalità che si innesta con la mia struttura generale. 

Se avessi ascoltato quei consigli, non avrei rispettato me stessa. 
E, al netto  della correttezza della decisione, per me sarebbe stato sbagliato il percorso. 


Mi ha sempre fatto ridere che mi definissero impulsiva...ricordo il mio primo tatuaggio. Mi sono alzata il sabato mattina e ho chiesto alla persona che era con me se aveva desiderio di accompagnarmi a fare quel tatuaggio. 
Da fuori sembrava io mi fossi alzata e avessi preso la decisione. 

In realtà, dentro, quel tatuaggio era più di un anno che lo meditavo e lo immaginavo. Sapevo come lo volevo, dove lo volevo, da chi volevo farmelo fare. 

L'esempio non è a caso. 
Se nel 2016 ti vedi e ti ragioni in un modo e nel 2019 sei ancora lì, non hai fatto niente di concreto per te, internamente, non hai attivato percorsi che ti smuovano da una visione che ripetutamente ha creato conseguenze negative sul benessere, oh...fossi io correrei ai ripari. 

E non per una opinione personale eh. 
Semplicemente quando il sistema di pensiero continua a ripetere le stesse dinamiche che portano al medesimo risultato, cristallizzato, significa semplicemente che la mente ha attivato tutta una serie di difese per mantenere il sistema chiuso. 
E il punto è che noi esseri umani non siamo sistemi chiusi, siamo sistemi aperti (che è poi uno dei motivi per cui ci piace così tanto stare in relazione fra noi). 

Quindi, per tirar la riga, un discorso è che ci si impieghi tot tempo, anche anni per arrivare ad una decisione concreta ma dentro si sono costruite le condizioni per cui si è padroni di quella decisione e quella decisione non dipende da altri se non da se stessi.

Se oltre a non arrivare a nessuna decisione concreta, neppure il percorso interno è stato discusso...eh, ci si trova nella situazione di flower. 

Nel 2016 sapeva chi era questo. 
Nel 2019 o 2018 che sia questo l'ha sfanculata e lei sta ancora perdendo il suo tempo con questo. Che anche se se ne è andato è ancora in lei che le fa perdere tempo.

Io penso che il tempo sia l'unica cosa veramente preziosa in una vita.


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ricordo , più di una volta disse che la ricopriva di messagini, la incantava.
> Cerca attenzione
> Erano attenzioni piacevoli tutto sommato, al di là della stronzaggine.
> Quello a cui ti riferisci è violenza, non mi sembra di vedere in flower una sottomissione alla violenza. Anche se tutto può accadere.


Non mi riferisco a violenza. 

E flower non è sottomessa a nessuno se non a se stessa. Il fatto che ne esca sottomessa agli altri è solo una conseguenza. 

Fra l'altro, io non userei sottomessa, ma sottoposta. 

Una sottomessa sa cosa fa, come lo fa e con chi. 
Sbagliando anche. 
Ma è una decisione e un desiderio la sottomissione. (come la dominazione). 

E non è il caso di flower. 

Pienamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che abbia una voragine da colmare di attenzioni. 
Ma, come le ho già consigliato più volte, io a quella voragine andrei a dare un occhio accompagnata da qualcuno che supervisiona. 
A riguardo la decisione di mettersi in gioco con se stessa, non con gli altri, è solo ed esclusivamente sua.

Se poi non si sa chiedere aiuto e si va a compensare...beh. E' una responsabilità. 
A volte becchi lo stronzetto a volte becchi la carogna. 

Meglio lo stronzetto


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche a me non importa del cazzo. Ognuno è bene guardi i cazzi suoi. Forse sarebbe buona cosa seguire anche i discorsi e non le singole risposte, altrimenti non se ne viene più fuori. Il discorso era altro.



Il cazzo, nel bene e nel male, distrae sempre un po' :carneval::carneval:

D'accordo con te che il discorso fosse un altro. 

E il cazzo è uno dei modi per girare largo esattamente da quel discorso. 

Per cazzo intendo non solo cazzo, comunque, intendo soddisfazione e appagamento sessuale. 

E l'appagamento non è questione di cazzo o figa. L'appagamento è dato dalla comunicazione.
Quando manca la comunicazione, diventa inevitabile passare alla fisiologia (evitando fondamentalmente la questione centrale che richiederebbe di parlar di sè invece che dell'altro)


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La svalutazione che sto facendo, diciamo che è oggettiva, non soggettiva, del soggetto in questione. Prima ne potevo parlare bene ma dopo quello che è successo non mi viene automatico difendere la sua posizione. Non c'è una scusante valida per come mi ha trattata, questo credo nessuno possa obiettarlo.
> Non sto mostrizzando un uomo onesto, sincero e corretto, sto solo vedendolo per quello che è davvero: un traditore e bugiardo patologico.
> L'ho frequentato, ho creduto in lui, nelle sue parole e anche in quello che per me era "amore".
> 
> ...


La svalutazione non è mai oggettiva. 
Non lo può essere per il semplice motivo per cui quel che piace a me non piace a te. 

E ti dico di più, la svalutazione è di solito costruita su misura per andare a compensare dove si è presa la botta forte. 

Tanto che tu lo svaluti sull'onesta (per contro ti definisci da anni ingenua) e sulla sessualità (per contro dichiari che della sessualità, e quindi della tua libera espressione di femminilità non ti interessa in modo centrale). 

Nella svalutazione di lui parli di te, delle tue parti ferite. 

Se tu spostassi lo sguardo, in quella svalutazione che hai bisogno di fare (e ci sta, perchè no) troveresti spunti per lavorare invece su di te e non continuare a ripetere e ripetere lo stesso giro con gli uomini che incontri. 

Non pensi?

Non è con me o con chiunque altro che hai da spiegare. Ma con te stessa. Noi, o chi per noi, siamo solo mezzi che tu puoi o non puoi usare per te stessa. 

Perchè quella che sta soffrendo sei tu. Quella che si sente tradita sei tu. 
E sei tu che convivi con quelle sensazioni di te. 
A partire dalla rassegnazione che ho letto da te scritta qualche post fa in cui dici che in fondo, forse, non puoi che restare sola. 

Quanto al letto, se a me chiedessero come è G. a letto, o come era il mio ex, si prendono un elegante vaffanculo. 
Ma anche se me lo chiedessero di un amante. 

E' roba nostra. Solo ed esclusivamente nostra. 

E di sicuro non ci costruisco motivi di svalutazione. 
Se ci ho scopato, desideravo farlo. 

Se non mi piace io lo dico al diretto interessato. Ne parlo perchè il sesso prima di esser sesso è sessualità, e quindi espressione della mia femminilità e comunicazione con l'altro. Costruzione di relazione. 

Se non parlo, sono cazzi miei. Perchè sono io quella che non parla.


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La mistress l'ho fatta, ero disposta a provare non sono andata contro natura, era una cosa che mi incuriosiva ma.... se uno vuol stare sotto però non dovrebbe lamentarsi sempre dei dolori no? Quello mi frenava, e un'altra cosa: lui non mi ha mai detto apertamente cosa avrebbe voluto che facessi, diceva che dovevo saperlo io, cioè una mistress sa quello che deve fare. Una mistress di quelle dei porno certo lo sa, ma io ero solo una donna normale.


Hai fatto benissimo a provare. Esperienze. 

Lui però ha ragione quando ti dice che lo dovevi sapere tu quel che volevi. 

E' il punto per cui non bastano un paio di stivaloni un frustino è esattamente questo. 

Non è che avresti dovuto sapere quello che voleva per telepatia, ma semplicemente perchè attraverso lui avresti realizzato i tuoi desideri. 

Per ottenere questo serve esporsi senza timori. Senza timore di perdere l'altro. 

E tu sei invece guidata dal timore di perdere (che ti porta inevitabilmente a perdere). 

E non sarebbe neppure questa  la questione. 
Quando si tiene a qualcuno il timore di perderlo è fisiologico. 

Non è fisiologico che quel timore diventi la guida di scelte di non parola. 
Come invece tu hai fatto in questa relazione. 

E aggiungo una cosa che mi ha messo i brividi: se fossi una mistress (e dubito proprio tu lo sia) e desiderassi il suo dolore (e non è detto, non tutte le mistress sono anche sadiche), avresti il desiderio del suo dolore ma inferto da te e inferto all'interno di un quadro di consensualità e consapevolezza condivisa. 
I suoi dolori, che erano malesseri, riguardano semmai la sua cura di sè. 
Che come mistress avresti ben chiaro essere fondamentale per una relazione simmetrica nell'asimmemtria. 

Ma al netto di questo....

I porno sono un prodotto commerciale. Mica sono video formativi. 

E non è questione di essere donne normali. Semplicemente non è guardando i porno che si impara la propria sessualità :facepalm:

Il porno, minchia, flower...
E guarda che io li guardo eh...ma so benissimo che le fighe perfette sono truccate, e lo stesso vale per i cazzi! 
Per un pompino sono chiamate in gioco persone che se ne stanno lì intorno a dirti come mettere il culo, come esporre la figa e come tenere la schiena per avere la curvetta per farci cadere la luce giusta. E non parliamo dell'imbellettamento del cazzo..

E te li prendi come metro di valutazione per stabilire quel che è normale e quel che non lo è????:sbatti:


Ma mi chiedo una cosa...al netto della svalutazione di lui, al netto di dirti che tu hai fatto di tutto per tenertelo ma è andata male, che lui è uno stronzo etc etc....hai parlato di personal coach...ci stai meditando sull'andare a fare due chiacchiere con qualcuno? 

O intendi lasciar tutto come sta, e al prossimo giro ripetere le stesse identiche dinamiche per finire a svalutare l'altro che è uno stronzo etc etc e uscendone tu come quella che poveretta, le va proprio male nonostante il suo impegno e la sua devozione all'amore?


----------



## ipazia (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo..
> 
> Solo che la mia provocazione si fonda su libera espressione altrui
> 
> ...


Io non lo desidero sopra i 20, c'entra?

E se me ne trovassi davanti uno sopra quella misura, chiederei modi per "ridurre".
Ce ne sono di simpatici 

Le misure contano. 
Secondo me però non contano in termini assoluti ma in termini relativi. Ossia correlati alle proprie misure. E alle proprie fantasie. 

Già ai tempi del kamasutra, si consigliavano accoppiamenti di un certo tipo e non di un altro...

Il secondo capitolo offre una pedante descrizione del modo di eseguire il coito. lnnanzitutto parla delle dimensioni degli organi genitali, della compatibilità o incompatibilità che può esistere fra persone di diverso sesso e dell’intensità del piacere sessuale. Secondo le dimensioni dei loro organi, le persone vengono catalogate in tre gradi, ognuno dei quali porta il nome di un animale: coniglio, toro e stallone. Il coniglio rappresenta l’uomo con membro piccolo e corto, della lunghezza di sei dita affiancate. Il toro rappresenta gli uomini aventi membri di lunghezza pari a nove dita affiancate. Il cavallo rappresenta la lunghezza di dodici dita affiancate. Le donne, allo stesso modo, sono divise in tre categorie: antilope, vacca ed elefante. Le donne antilopi devono accoppiarsi con uomini conigli, e via di seguito. Pur sbagliandosi, non bisognerà mai che l’uomo coniglio si unisca con la donna elefante.

L’insegnamento finale che si trae dai testi del Kamasutra è: siccome ci sono tutti questi tipi di congiungimento, gli uomini dovrebbero ricorrere a quei mezzi che ritengono idonei al caso.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Parli tu che per stringere la cloche devi usare due mani!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non lo desidero sopra i 20, c'entra?
> 
> E se me ne trovassi davanti uno sopra quella misura, chiederei modi per "ridurre".
> Ce ne sono di simpatici
> ...


Beh non so.. sono cose di voi femmine.. dovete trovarvi d'accordo fra di voi :carneval:

Io sono solo un qualsiasi maschio che posso solo presentare quel che ho.. nel bene e nel male :rotfl:

Però .. ho avuto belle sensazioni da questa discussione

Intanto ho trovato la rappresentazione al femminile di quei maschi che stanno fuori nei tavolini del bar a commentare magari con disprezzo alcuni attributi di una femmina che passa e si fa i fatti suoi

E più ci penso e più mi pare un parallelismo azzeccato, con soddisfazione o buona pace di chi, da femmina, non vi si riconoscesse

Poi mi ha molto divertito, mentre si ballava allegramente su un cazzo, di staccare la spina del giradischi, e far finire il balletto

Mi sono sentito un po' come Eddie Murphy da nei padrone di casa al film "una poltrona per due" quando stacca la spina del giradischi, e gli ospiti danzanti mestamente si riprendono i cappotti e se ne vanno

Però io non volevo disturbare.. e da un lato sono addolorato, mi piaceva solo partecipare un po' alla festina danzante in modo simpatico e spiritoso, tutto qui.. 

Va beh.. come al solito mi sono capito da solo.. e sono rimasto con la spina in mano e la gente che, a culo ritto, prendeva i cappotti e se ne andava via..

È una condanna a volte.. la solitudine


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh non so.. sono cose di voi femmine.. dovete trovarvi d'accordo fra di voi :carneval:
> 
> Io sono solo un qualsiasi maschio che posso solo presentare quel che ho.. nel bene e nel male :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non è che non sei stato capito.
Non hai voluto capire tu.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai voluto capire tu.


Non vorrei accentrare troppo su di me

Credo che accanto a me dovresti aggiungere una lunga lista di utenti e utentesse

E non è uno scaricare pesi, ma più che altro dare dignità a chi in questo interessante confronto, ha preso distanza da questo balletto sul cazzo

E non sono pochi, ed è trasversale tra maschi e femmine la.cosa

Per cui non so.. valuta tu..


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente i problemi sono due... O mi spiego malissimo io o non capisci una mazza te.
> 
> Ho detto che può essere che i problemi di eiaculazione precoce *li avesse con lei e non con le altre*. Con questo non voglio dare nessuna colpa a Flower. Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici: attrazione scemata, interesse carente, sensi di colpa e compagnia bella.


Lui ha sempre avuto questo problema, anche con la moglie, non ero io la causa. Me ne aveva parlato fin dall'inizio ma visto che la nostra storia non era improntata esclusivamente sul sesso a me non importava.




Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.
> Andava bene tutto *finché non si tocca il sesso*.
> Forse bisogna domandarsi perché.


Probabilmente perché il sesso è un argomento che tocca da vicino parecchie persone .

Per fortuna certi utenti hanno capito il perché io ho parlato delle sue prestazioni sessuali: me lo avete chiesto voi !! Altrimenti non lo avrei mai fatto, avrei parlato di altro. Cosa dovevo dire? Che era tutto perfetto e mi ero innamorata di lui per le prestazioni a letto? Facevo prima mi sa.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto più volte con estrema educazione che non si stava ridicolizzando lui, che non è qui e quindi non è vittima di nulla, ma si stava sostenendo lei, *che ha dato i particolari solo dietro richiesta*.


STANDING OVATION !! :up:





Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente però Flower ha descritto una realtà  (anche sessuale) che non ha rinnegato. Anzi, diciamo che ha motivato con il suo stesso interesse secondario per il sesso. Non era per il sesso che ci stava insieme. E a dirla tutta a me questa è la cosa che colpisce, trattandosi di un uomo sposato.


Vogliamo parlare della moglie ? Che ci è stata assieme 25 anni ? Il problema l'aveva anche con lei. E allora? Il sesso non è tutto nella vita. Lui riesce ad istillare nelle donne, e anche negli uomini, un senso di dipendenza in generale, così che il sesso passa in secondo piano. 




Vera ha detto:


> la sto affatto colpevolizzando, così come non sto facendo passare lui per vittima. Ripeto, quello che *non mi è piaciuto è stato il suo esternare, anche se spinta dalla delusione e dalla rabbia, i deficit sessuali di lui.*


Me lo avete chiesto voi. Non avrei mai scritto nulla altrimenti, il problema è che io sono sincera quando mi si chiede qualcosa. Dovevo mentire? Lui davvero era così a letto, non lo colpevolizzo affatto, a me andava anche bene, ho fatto anche la mistress per lui. Se mi chiedeva lo avrei anche aiutato a superare il problema ma lui non lo vedeva come un problema e quindi non si preoccupava.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> L *la nostra storia non era improntata esclusivamente sul sesso a me non importava.*


:up:


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Me lo avete chiesto voi. Non avrei mai scritto nulla altrimenti, il problema è che io sono sincera quando mi si chiede qualcosa. Dovevo mentire? Lui davvero era così a letto, *non lo colpevolizzo affatto, a me andava anche bene*, ho fatto anche la mistress per lui. Se mi chiedeva lo avrei anche aiutato a superare il problema ma *lui non lo vedeva come un problema e quindi non si preoccupava.*


:up:

Direi di ripartire da qui, nella discussione.
Senza più argomentare su qualcosa che non è determinante per te.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Flower probabilmente è stata comprensiva perchè al corrente dei problemi di salute di lui.
> A fronte delle menzogne ha posto il dubbio che pure le sue lamentele e dolori fossero finzione.*
> Di mio mi viene da dirle che per il quadro esposto non è assolutamente detto che fingesse, non nei termini di manifestazioni di dolore. Poi l'intensità del dolore e il manifestarlo ad altri è soggettivo.


Infatti hai centrato perfettamente il punto. Non era finzione il dolore che aveva ma forse ci giocava per poter terminare prima e non doversi sforzare più di tanto. Adesso la penso così, ai tempi no. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Malato poverino, ma per tradire, trattare di merda l’amante per non farla diventare fidanzata e cercare figa nei bar però sta benissimo.


Infatti. Con me lamentava dolori fisici, stress al lavoro (e ci stava visto il mestiere che fa), problemi di salute, di soldi insomma.... negli ultimi mesi con me si lamentava solamente. Io comprensiva. Lui in realtà in giro a cercar figa. Lo so adesso, prima no.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Interessantissima questa ricerca, poi. Per le donne può essere parecchio orientativa.
> (la cosa mi sta piacendo poco, dal momento che il nuovo fidanzato di mia figlia è brasiliano.... Uhm...)





danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché il *turismo sessuale femminile è orientato verso i paesi dell'Africa Nera?*
> Certo che contano.


:rotfl:non sapevo nulla di questi grafici :carneval:

Esistono anche i cazzi finti, di ogni dimensione, non vedo perché andare nell'Africa nera


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :rotfl:non sapevo nulla di questi grafici :carneval:
> 
> Esistono anche i cazzi finti, di ogni dimensione, non vedo perché andare nell'Africa nera


Beh, certo. E' che di solito corrispondono anche a un modo di far l'amore un po' diverso, che può piacere o meno, ma per alcune è una passione.
Comunque era tanto per alleggerire...


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Finalmente il post che mancava.
> L'anatomia femminile è esattamente come quella maschile: variabile.
> Quindi ciò che è inadeguato per alcune è ottimale per altre.
> Stiamo solo discutendo di preferenze personali.
> E, dopo pagine e pagine, si può volendo anche comprendere perché comunque l'amante di Flower avesse ugualmente il suo successo in campo femminile, malgrado le considerazioni fatte su di lui.


Non conta solo l'abilità nel letto, conta tutto il resto fuori. Come uno si comporta, come corteggia, come ti fa sentire, cosa ti propone per il futuro. Conta l'età delle persone in causa. Noi siamo ultra 40enni non ventenni in calore, dunque il sesso può essere messo in secondo piano, se ci sono altre compatibilità. 
Lui era capace di farmi sentire amata, corteggiata, voluta pur essendo lontano e tutto il resto. Probabilmente lui cerca donne con le mie caratteristiche, che può sedurre, tenere in caldo, che non rompono le balle... le altre donne con forte personalità le lascia stare per principio.
Il suo successo può essere visto in quest'ottica, di quali donne corteggia, e come si comporta. E' abilissimo a far sembrare.... anche con me faceva sembrare, parlava e parlava, anche di quello che voleva fare nel letto, a parole sembrava molto abile in ogni cosa ma poi, vuoi per il tempo scarso, vuoi per l'auto, vuoi per i suoi dolori, vuoi per 100 motivi quelle abilità venivano posticipate in un futuro. E io ci cascavo.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non conta solo l'abilità nel letto, conta tutto il resto fuori. Come uno si comporta, come corteggia, come ti fa sentire, cosa ti propone per il futuro. Conta l'età delle persone in causa. Noi siamo ultra 40enni non ventenni in calore, dunque il sesso può essere messo in secondo piano, se ci sono altre compatibilità.
> Lui era capace di farmi sentire amata, corteggiata, voluta pur essendo lontano e tutto il resto. Probabilmente lui cerca donne con le mie caratteristiche, che può sedurre, tenere in caldo, che non rompono le balle... le altre donne con forte personalità le lascia stare per principio.
> Il suo successo può essere visto in quest'ottica, di quali donne corteggia, e come si comporta. E' abilissimo a far sembrare.... anche con me faceva sembrare, parlava e parlava, anche di quello che voleva fare nel letto, a parole sembrava molto abile in ogni cosa ma poi, vuoi per il tempo scarso, vuoi per l'auto, vuoi per i suoi dolori, vuoi per 100 motivi quelle abilità venivano posticipate in un futuro. *E io ci cascavo*.



Non te ne devi fare una colpa. Hai fatto la scelta che in quel momento ti faceva stare bene.
Settimana scorsa discorrevo con una conoscente, mia coetanea, single anche lei come te, con un lavoro che le assorbe gran parte della giornata. Mi raccontava di questo uomo che le si è proposto, un separato, forse, almeno stando al suo racconto. A me lui dava l'idea dal racconto di uno che fingeva di essere single, non avendo questa grande disponibilità di tempo nella realtà come il suo ruolo farebbe presupporre. Verso i 50 ci sono tante storie di solitudine e non sempre si ha la fortuna di incontrare persone che ci corrispondano o siano specchiate. 
Non demordere, però.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non conta solo l'abilità nel letto, conta tutto il resto fuori. Come uno si comporta, come corteggia, come ti fa sentire, cosa ti propone per il futuro. Conta l'età delle persone in causa. Noi siamo ultra 40enni non ventenni in calore, dunque il sesso può essere messo in secondo piano, se ci sono altre compatibilità.
> Lui era capace di farmi sentire amata, corteggiata, voluta pur essendo lontano e tutto il resto. Probabilmente lui cerca donne con le mie caratteristiche, che può sedurre, tenere in caldo, che non rompono le balle... le altre donne con forte personalità le lascia stare per principio.
> Il suo successo può essere visto in quest'ottica, di quali donne corteggia, e come si comporta. E' abilissimo a far sembrare.... anche con me faceva sembrare, parlava e parlava, anche di quello che voleva fare nel letto, a parole sembrava molto abile in ogni cosa ma poi, vuoi per il tempo scarso, vuoi per l'auto, vuoi per i suoi dolori, vuoi per 100 motivi quelle abilità venivano posticipate in un futuro. E io ci cascavo.


Fammi capire Flower...
ritorna sempre il discorso dell’auto, comunque scomodo e potrebbe andare una volta, due da ventenni.
Ma vista la sua grande libertà e disponibilità durante weekend non avete mai fatto un fine settimana fuori , voi due, giorno e notte ? In un hotel per esempio, in montagna, al mare...
Avevate pure un hobby in comune che presume di spostarsi per fotografare paesaggi nuovi.
Non avete mai fatto una piccola vacanza voi due ?
Sarebbe stata un’occasione per assaporare lo stare insieme.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A lei ora IMPORTA che è sola, ha perso un fantastico compagno di avventure fotografiche e una persona che le scriveva delle cose che trovava meravigliose e ha la spiacevole sensazione di non avere più alcuna possibilità di trovare un altro compagno, quest'ultima dovuta al fatto che di quell'uomo lei è ancora innamorata.
> Se vogliamo riportarla con i piedi per terra, occorre dire che purtroppo lei era solo *l'amante single di un uomo sposato e pluritraditore*. Un ruolo nel suo caso sfigatissimo (lei voleva altro), che evidentemente ha avuto la sua data di scadenza quando le condizioni in essere sono terminate. Quando l'uomo ha lasciato la moglie, non lo ha fatto per l'amante, ma per divenire a sua volta single, con tutte le peculiarità del ruolo.
> *Ovvero per non avere più legami*.
> A Flower non consiglierei nulla che riguardi le dimensioni del cazzo, ma di evitare in futuro come la peste uomini sposati.
> E di darsi da fare.


Hai ragione, sul primo grassetto.
Sul secondo dubito che lui voglia restare single per divertirsi. Io vedo piuttosto lui che cerca un'altra moglie. E avrei voluto essere io, o almeno aver potuto provarci. Lui neppure l'ha permesso. Poi per carità magari avete ragione voi, lui resta single e si diverte senza pensare a nulla, ma penso che lui, abituato alla vita da sposato, la ricerchi ancora, in fondo è comoda per un uomo 





Lara3 ha detto:


> *Forse c'è anche il pensiero che se il partner per vari motivi non eccelle a letto , allora ci sono più possibilità che sia fedele.* Forse bisogna spezzare questo pregiudizio, perché ci sono eccome *traditori seriali scarsi* come amanti e fedeli ottimi amanti. Cosa ne pensate ? Il fatto che uno è sempre alla ricerca può essere anche perché dopo la prima volta le donne perdono entusiasmo nonostante le ottime qualità da oratore/seduttore. Quindi avere tante donne non significa per forza buon amante.


La penso come te.  





Marjanna ha detto:


> Flower ha scritto queste parole ma poi, come spesso capita, non è che il giorno dopo si chiude.
> Penso sia anche stata *spiazzata da una serie di eventi* che ha sparso nei vari topic nel tempo tipo lui che la presenta ad amici in comune con la moglie, lui che dice a lei che la moglie aveva a sua volta un amante e che voleva divorziare, lui che poi si separa (cosa in realtà voluta dalla moglie non da lui), lui che le propone un viaggio con un altro amico.
> *Cambiamenti su cui rimani fermo, se non altro a livello mentale*.


Certo che sono stata spiazzata. Lui mi ha inglobata nella sua vita, mi parlava di lui, dei suoi amici, anche un po' della moglie insomma mi sono sentita presa nella rete e non volevo abbandonare il campo prima di sapere se esisteva una possibilità di poter avere una vita assieme a lui. Mi ha tenuta in sospeso per quasi 3 anni, vedi un po'. Io sicuramente con tendenza ad essere dipendente affettivamente da qualcuno, e lui ha ricoperto quel ruolo. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> @_danny_ questa cosa _lei era solo l'amante single di un uomo sposato e pluritraditore_ è quanto già lei diceva di aver capito nel 2016, ma ribadisco che c'è un'immagine mentale a cui in qualche modo lui è andato a corrispondere in quello che dava, vuoi per le uscite dei weekend, vuoi perchè in sostanza si è sentita "piena" nei suoi vuoti da tutto quanto girava intorno a lui. Io ho parlato più volte di silenzi. I silenzi sono fondamentali. Se tu vivi con una donna e io sono sola *e mi entri, anche via whatsapp, in ogni mia serata, in tanti momenti della giornata come lei ha scritto, si sente l'altro vicino a se*. Nel senso che non ti vedi solo in una stanza. Se poi nel tempo libero, i weekend, il tempo libero del giorno lo passiamo insieme, anche se sei sposato quanto nei fatti è di tanto diverso da un rapporto tra due adulti che vivono ognuno a casa propria, e che per motivi di lavoro, perchè devono farsi il bucato, perchè devono cucinarsi il cibo, farsi la spesa, nel caso di lei seguire anche un figlio, si scrivono e si vedono il weekend?
> *Solo che poi quando lui è diventato di fatto single, tutta la storia è cambiata. Sono finiti i messaggini, i weekend, salvo palesarsi di tanto in tanto per farsi la trombata* (quella descritta in seguito, vestita da mistress).


Il primo grassetto è vero, lui ha riempito la mia solitudine, e non dimentichiamo la fotografia che era il vero collante tra di noi; senza questo hobby in comune non lo avrei conosciuto. Ho pensato che potesse essere l'uomo giusto ma senza fare i conti con il suo essere traditore, credo, di indole. Infatti mi aveva parlato che aveva già tradito la moglie in passato, e non solo una volta. Ma pensavo di poter essere in qualche modo "speciale" per lui, vuoi per le foto, o vuo perché ero scema o solo stanca della solitudine. Volevo una vita diversa e lui me l'aveva fatta conoscere. 

Sul secondo grassetto posso dire che lui ha continuato con i messaggini e la presenza ogni WE anche da single, e anche sul resto... salvo iniziare a passare le serate nei WE con amici. La sparizione è stata improvvisa, questo mi ha proprio spiazzata. Avesse cambiato radicalmente tutto dopo che è rimasto single forse avrei fatto qualche domanda pure io, mentre NO, ha fatto tutto alle mie spalle.  




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Una precisazione : non ha lasciato lui la moglie *ma l’ha lasciato lei* .
> Secondo : lei vedeva dissonanze anche prima. A parte il carteggio scemo e qualche foto scattata insieme ..lui già non la faceva stare bene (e lo abbiamo già letto nei suoi post del 2016!) ...
> Il punto è questo... la cacca trasformata in diamante dalla sua mente..perché?
> Per solitudine ? Non credo.
> ...


Infatti lui è stato lasciato, fosse stato per lui sarebbe ancora là. Per questo penso che lui abbia già pianificato bene tutto: stava a casa, con le amanti fuori, più di una a questo punto, e quando lei è andata via lui aveva già pronto altre alternative... e purtroppo io non ero nella rosa delle candidate.


----------



## stany (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non te ne devi fare una colpa. Hai fatto la scelta che in quel momento ti faceva stare bene.
> Settimana scorsa discorrevo con una conoscente, mia coetanea, single anche lei come te, con un lavoro che le assorbe gran parte della giornata. Mi raccontava di questo uomo che le si è proposto, un separato, forse, almeno stando al suo racconto. A me lui dava l'idea dal racconto di uno che fingeva di essere single, non avendo questa grande disponibilità di tempo nella realtà come il suo ruolo farebbe presupporre. Verso i 50 ci sono tante storie di solitudine e non sempre si ha la fortuna di incontrare persone che ci corrispondano o siano specchiate.
> Non demordere, però.


https://images.app.goo.gl/3tHmzF8kDAHSBKNf6


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Lui non riempiva i vuoi di lei ma i suoi.*
> Lei si è lasciata usare per riempirli...
> Scommetto (ma si legge comunque in tutti i post pregressi) che lei a causa sua stava già male prima ...
> Aveva già intuito che lui fosse inaffidabile , egoista, fedifrago, violento, egocentrico ...
> ...


Verissimo.... solo che io l'ho preso per "amore", non un "riempire i suoi vuoti", ma di base era quello, mi rendo conto adesso.
Io avevo i miei vuoti da riempire, e lui lo faceva. 
Se io lo allontanavo, già dopo un anno,anche solo per il fatto che era sposato, sarei rimasta ancora da sola. Non era quello che volevo, poi vi ripeto lui era bravissimo a far credere, non era un principiante, anzi direi pure che se una di voi potesse parlarci capirebbe cosa intendo, un'eccellente oratore e avrebbe venduto frigoriferi in alaska, per dire.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Comcordo.
> Le single giovani escono tra loro nel weekend. Ma poi quando si formano le coppie o quando si è single di ritorno i weekend o vengono dedicati a hobby o cultura oppure  si è soli.
> Per flower web diverso. *Lui era presente tutti i weekend in cui lei era libera.
> Non mi pare poco*. Anche se il sesso era insoddisfacente, capisco che lei ci passasse sopra. Soprattutto all’inizio quando si faceva in auto.


Infatti, si comportava come se fosse single.
Se, per ipotesi, lo vedevo una volta al mese, e nel mentre non mi scriveva nulla, non prometteva nulla, non mi diceva nulla, lo avrei lasciato perdere dopo un po'.... perché mi sarei sentita SOLA. Invece lui mi faceva sentire amata, ricercata e non certo sola. 




danny ha detto:


> *Lei inconsciamente sapeva che non sarebbe stato esaudito*.
> La storia si reggeva sulla sua accondiscendenza nel ruolo di amante single che non deve chiedere.
> L'avesse fatto sarebbe stata mollata da tempo, oppure si sarebbe sentita rispondere le solite palle.


Credo di sì, me lo sentivo, ma volevo provarci.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/3tHmzF8kDAHSBKNf6


Ma anche no. Se si vuole.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sul primo grassetto.
> Sul secondo dubito che lui voglia restare single per divertirsi. Io vedo piuttosto lui che cerca un'altra moglie. E avrei voluto essere io, o almeno aver potuto provarci. Lui neppure l'ha permesso. Poi per carità magari avete ragione voi, lui resta single e si diverte senza pensare a nulla, ma penso che lui, abituato alla vita da sposato, la ricerchi ancora, in fondo è comoda per un uomo
> 
> 
> ...


Continui a sminuirti .. continui a pensare che se non eri nella rosa delle candidate è perché non sei stata all’altezza .... 
Non vedi chiaramente che ti sei lasciata coinvolgere e hai perso tempo appresso a una persona pessima ? Ma pessima tanto tanto eh !? E soprattutto perché pessima e sfigata insieme ....
Una tipologia di persone che Ha soggiogato probabilmente la moglie negandole tra le altre cose anche la gioia di un figlio da lei desiderato , ha costruito falsi mondi immaginari per sentirsi figo  grazie a te e a quelle come te che hanno visto diamanti al posto della cacca...
Stai serena che se si dovesse rifare una vita sentimentalmente stabile con un’altra sarà un dramma per l’altra...non una fortuna .... e dovrebbe dispiacerti per lei ...non provare rammarico per non essere al suo posto ...
Quando lo capirai ne sarai fuori .... ma non basterà se non inizierai a comprendere che dipende da te ...


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

A qualsiasi età, da single trovare un partner è un "lavoro" a cui occorre dedicare tanto tempo ed energie.
Piangersi addosso è inutile.
Occorre pensare cosa si DEVE fare per incontrare persone che siano _papabili, _non lasciando nulla al caso.
Flower, non è l'ultimo uomo sulla Terra... e non era questo granché.
Non voglio più sentire lamenti sulla tua età o sull'impossibilità di trovare un'altra persona.
Poni questo obiettivo tra le principali attività della giornata. 
Tra tante legnate come quella che hai avuto che beccherai - fisiologiche - troverai una persona che ti piacerà ancora.
Ma non concentrarti più su persone che hanno evidentemente lacune, e tra queste non metto quelle fisiche, ma il fatto che non fosse single come te e al contempo fosse pure un traditore acclamato.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che è un buon indicatore.
> Meglio di chi si rende disponibile solo un giorno infrasettimanale in orario lavorativo.


Fosse stata questa la sua unica disponibilità forse,dico forse, non mi sarei mai aspettata nessun futuro. Invece i WE con me, per me, erano un'indicatore di interesse... forse non era interesse per farmi diventare sua futura moglie, ma io lo speravo. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non la vedo per niente così, storia idilliaca che si è spezzata solo quanto lui era single.
> Non so neppure fino *a che livello lui abbia agito in* *piena coscienza del suo atteggiamento*. A lui sono cambiati gli equilibri, quando la moglie ha dettato fine al rapporto, che non aveva alcuna intenzione di cambiare.
> *Probabilmente come ha dato per scontato che Flower accettasse il tipo di rapporto così ha dato per scontato che alla moglie andasse bene avere un uomo in casa per condividerci niente (neppure i weekend).*
> *In tutto questo ha avuto forse un periodo di sconforto (lui, e* non lo scrivo per suscitare pena in lui, ma solo come ipotesi perchè pur nell'egoismo sicuramente lui ha avuto dei sentimenti, stati d'animo dopo che la moglie ha chiuso), mi riferisco a quanto scritto da Flower quando l'ha richiamata e invitata a casa dicendole che voleva fargli conoscere i suoi genitori (aveva bisogno di sentire un senso di possibile famiglia che aveva perduto?). Solo che l'ha fatto sempre immaginando Flower dentro una bolla, dove si sparano parole d'amore, e in questo caso pure intenzioni future, così alla cazzo, *perchè in realtà non è niente che si affronterà mai.* Vedi in una bolla di fantasia, io posso anche dirti che per te scalerei monti, posso sparare ogni cosa rientri in un mia concezione di amore romantico o di altro tipo, ma non è diretta a te, è diretta a me. Perchè se fosse reale, se ti dico che scalerei monti per te, il giorno dopo te potresti dirmi... vai parti e scala. E allora prima di affermare certe cose ci penserei dieci volte.


Sicuramente è stato spiazzato dalla partenza della moglie. Però a me diceva di stare bene, che era quello che voleva, e che voleva costruire assieme a me. Forse lui in quel momento lo pensava, magari preso dalla paura di restare davvero solo? 

Lui ha avuto piena coscienza quando andava in giro nei bar la sera, e cercava ALTRE. Aveva coscienza che io c'ero. Che ci si vedeva, scriveva, faceva progetti e pure una vacanza fotografica assieme. Certo che lo sapeva! Posso scusare semmai lo spiazzamento iniziale subito dopo la partenza dei lei, ma NON DOPO. 
Dopo lui SAPEVA quello che stava facendo. Sapeva che alla fine mi avrebbe mollata appena trovato un'altra maggiormente disponibile.
Perché nessuno mi toglie che lui volesse qualcuno totalmente disponibile per lui, come lo era la moglie, ma lui si lamentava del fatto che lei si dedicava troppo ai suoi genitori, trascurando lui. E non avevano figli. Lui voleva tutto centrato su sè stesso, tutte le attenzioni su di lui. (Ah e mi diceva che la moglie la mistress non la voleva fare. Come a dirmi: se tu me la fai invece tutto sarà possibile.)

Io non avevo tutto questo tempo da dedicargli, avevo mio figlio, il lavoro, e lui avrà fatto tutti questi calcoli quando ha dovuto DAVVERO capire che donna prendersi al suo fianco. 
Non si è preso nessuna responsabilità verso di me, neppure un ringraziamento per avergli fatto compagnia per anni, è sparito !!! E' per questo che lo mostrizzo (come dite voi) non per il sesso o altro. 
Un uomo, pur traditore, ma con empatia, non lascia una persona così, nel bel mezzo del cammino. Se capitava a lui? Scommetto che diventava un vero stalker pur di "sapere", ci scommetto!


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Fbile.)
> 
> *Io non avevo tutto questo tempo da dedicargli*, avevo mio figlio, il lavoro, e lui avrà fatto tutti questi calcoli quando ha dovuto DAVVERO capire che donna prendersi al suo fianco.
> Non si è preso nessuna responsabilità verso di me, neppure un ringraziamento per avergli fatto compagnia per anni, è sparito !!! E' per questo che lo mostrizzo (come dite voi) non per il sesso o altro.
> Un uomo, pur traditore, ma con empatia, non lascia una persona così, nel bel mezzo del cammino. Se capitava a lui? Scommetto che diventava un vero stalker pur di "sapere", ci scommetto!


E basta Flower. 
Gli hai dedicato fin troppo tempo.
Guardiamo avanti ora.
Programmi per il futuro?
Cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A qualsiasi età, da single trovare un partner è un "lavoro" a cui occorre dedicare tanto tempo ed energie.
> Piangersi addosso è inutile.
> Occorre pensare cosa si DEVE fare per incontrare persone che siano _papabili, _non lasciando nulla al caso.
> Flower, non è l'ultimo uomo sulla Terra... e non era questo granché.
> ...


Sai Danny che dopo un’esperienza come la sua col cavolo che come primo pensiero avrei l’idea di trovarmi un altro ..almeno per un po ‘...
Penserei : ma andate tutti a cagare..ora penso a me ...anche da sola ... 
Cosa ti piace fare flower? Quali sono gli obiettivi della tua vita che non risiedano per forza in una compagnia maschile ?


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E basta Flower.
> Gli hai dedicato fin troppo tempo.
> Guardiamo avanti ora.
> Programmi per il futuro?
> Cosa vuoi fare?


Hahah..abbiamo avuto la stessa “reazione”...


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Fosse stata questa la sua unica disponibilità forse,dico forse, non mi sarei mai aspettata nessun futuro. Invece i WE con me, per me, erano un'indicatore di interesse... forse non era interesse per farmi diventare sua futura moglie, ma io lo speravo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui lui lui ....
Ancora cerchi di capire ?
Cosa vuoi capire ancora che non fosse stata già evidentissima prima ?
È stronzo? Si
Falso? Si (e bastava vedere come si comportava con la moglie )
Egoista? Si
Imbecille? Si
Miserrimo? Si
Insensibile? Si 
Di poco spessore ? Si
Immaturo? Si....
È pessimo !
Ma tu non hai visto le evidenze grandi come una casa che ti si sono palesati per anni ! Chiare come il sole ...
Parti da qui !!!
Non li hai voluti vedere ... perché ti era comodo non vederli . Perché hai lasciato a lui la responsabilità di dimostrarti che vali


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai Danny che dopo un’esperienza come la sua col cavolo che come primo pensiero avrei l’idea di trovarmi un altro ..almeno per un po ‘...
> Penserei : ma andate tutti a cagare..ora penso a me ...anche da sola ...
> Cosa ti piace fare flower? Quali sono gli obiettivi della tua vita che non risiedano per forza in una compagnia maschile ?


Lei in questo momento non ce la fa, né a stare da sola, né a cercare un'altra persona, ma è importante che esca da questa fase ossessiva che la sta annichilendo.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahah..abbiamo avuto la stessa “reazione”...


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lei in questo momento non ce la fa, né a stare da sola, né a cercare un'altra persona, ma è importante che esca da questa fase ossessiva che la sta annichilendo.


Si, ci vorranno almeno sei mesi. Ha scoperto solo ora che le sue speranze sono state disattese ...e attenzione ..non ha scoperto ora che lui è pessimo..quello lo ha scoperto tempo fa.... ha scoperto che lo ha perso ... e ora lo sta distruggendo per difendersi ...
Ci sta ...ma il percorso è stato sbagliato ... profondamente sbagliato


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> . Io ho fatto quello che potevo per accontentarlo, si vede che non ho fatto abbastanza, mi mancava il tempo e le forze per farlo.


 @_flower7700_
non hai ancora capito. Tu gli potevi fare la luna, ma non era da te che la voleva.
*Da te ha preso quello che gli serviva per andare avanti.
Lui non voleva te.*
Non ti puoi rimproverare nulla[/QUOTE]

:unhappy:  vero, peccato che l'ho saputo solo a cose fatte. 





stany ha detto:


> Mi pare che flower abbia* 48 anni*...Se si mette sul mercato con la dovuta accortezza può trovare la persona adatta.
> Certo che gli sposati non sono da frequentare! Poi magari può trovare uno libero che sia meno "fedele" di uno sposato....
> Io le auguro che trovi la persona adatta ,e che faccia tesoro dell'esperienza appena conclusa.


Infatti ne ho 48 :facepalm:, in questo momento voglia zero di ripartire con qualcun'altro. Ho bisogno di riposo, di rigenerarmi, non riesco a pensare di avere un'altra storia. Spero mi passi presto anche perché il tempo passa.





ipazia ha detto:


> *L'esempio non è a caso.
> Se nel 2016 ti vedi e ti ragioni in un modo e nel 2019 sei ancora lì, non hai fatto niente di concreto per te, internamente, non hai attivato percorsi che ti smuovano da una visione che ripetutamente ha creato conseguenze negative sul benessere, oh...fossi io correrei ai ripari. *
> 
> E non per una opinione personale eh.
> ...


Mi fanno riflettere queste tue considerazioni, quelle in neretto in particolare, ma anche tutte le altre. 
Trovo le tue analisi molto precise e che affrontano bene il punto. 

Quello che mi ha tenuta bloccata, nel 2016 come nel 2019, è il mio stile di vita, mio figlio, i miei impegni. 
Non sono libera di fare ciò che vorrei, di viaggiare, di avere amici e stare in giro, non POSSO. E quando potrei sono talmente esaurita che voglio solo stare a casa tranquilla. 
Vorrei solo un compagno accanto, che possa aiutarmi nel mio stile di vita attuale, e lui mi accompagnava nella fotografia e mi riempiva i vuoi con i messaggi. Non è così poco, per una che non ha altre possibilità. Certo non è mai entrato nella mia vita a pieno, non ha conosciuto mio figlio ma era sposato. Sai se fosse stato single fin da subito probabilmente ci avrei riflettuto di più sul fatto che non voleva conoscere mio figlio; a un uomo single non perdonerei questa cosa, ma lui era sposato, era tutto diverso.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo a provare. Esperienze.
> 
> Lui però ha ragione quando ti dice che lo dovevi sapere tu quel che volevi.
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai sentito il bisogno di essere una mistress, fosse stato il caso avrei cercato già da anni qualcuno per realizzarlo. 
Lui me lo aveva chiesto, ho accettato per lui, ma pensavo che mi spiegasse cosa voleva, invece no. Ha visto che ho accettato di farla ma pensando che io sapessi tutto, su come e cosa fare, ma io lo facevo per esaudire un suo desiderio, non perché io fossi una mistress provetta. 

Vorrei trovare qualcuno per capire dove ho sbagliato, e come andare avanti per migliorarmi. Forse devo imparare a comunicare quello che voglio e a non aver timore di perdere qualcuno. Ecco il timore di perdere qualcuno è davvero forte per me. Avessi comunicato a lui fin dagli inizi che cercavo qualcosa di serio e stabile, lui si sarebbe dileguato? Forse sì, io inconsciamente lo sapevo, e sono andata avanti, sperando in un futuro.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Fosse stata questa la sua unica disponibilità forse,dico forse, non mi sarei mai aspettata nessun futuro. Invece i WE con me, per me, erano un'indicatore di interesse... forse non era interesse per farmi diventare sua futura moglie, ma io lo speravo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flower la frase che hai sottolineato. Ho letto che anche in post precedenti credi che se tu non avessi avuto un figlio sarebbe stato tutto diverso. Ma non è vero, non che una over single e senza figli è disposta a correr dietro ad un uomo h24, non è che essere single senza figli sia avere 14 anni, che l'uomo chiama e _yuppiiii corri come una cretina_. Non funziona così. Una maggiormente disponibile... ancora di più? Guarda la disponibilità che hai messo tu, dentro di te, nello spazio dato a lui. Ti pare poco? Ancora di più? 
Qui quello con la tutina in latex fuori dal letto e con il frustino in mano era lui.
Ti rendi conto che è un altro tormentato che cerca le attenzioni di una mamma?
La moglie che si dedica ai suoi genitori trascurando lui. E non voleva figli, per paura di essere trascurato lui.
Ha solo sostituito un trattore di plastica con una tutina da mistress, per farsi sculacciare dalla mamma. 
Sai lui sapeva di non essere sto gran uomo probabilmente, e che non è che una lo vede e gli cade ai piedi, quindi di sapere cosa voleva.... quel che vuole non lo troverà mai, perchè cerca sua madre attraverso altre donne.
Ti ha mai parlato di sua madre? Guarda che spesso il nocciolo è tutto lì.
Io capisco che ad andar dietro a gente così ti viene succhiata via energia, che uno prova a ragionare con chi ragione non conosce, ma non sarebbe andata diversamente se fossi stata ancora più disponibile.
Guarda tuo figlio, sono sicura è più maturo di lui.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fammi capire Flower...
> ritorna sempre il discorso dell’auto, comunque scomodo e potrebbe andare una volta, due da ventenni.
> *Ma vista la sua grande libertà e disponibilità durante weekend non avete mai fatto un fine settimana fuori , voi due, giorno e notte ? *In un hotel per esempio, in montagna, al mare...
> Avevate pure un hobby in comune che presume di spostarsi per fotografare paesaggi nuovi.
> ...


No mai fatto. Perché lui era disponibile nei WE ma di giorno, la sera tornava dalla moglie. Io avevo mio figlio.  
Quando è stato libero non ha mai proposto nessun WE solo noi due, ne parlava, ma oltre alla vacanza fotografica fatta assieme, zero. 
Sai ora credo che lui usasse molto il lavoro per coprire il fatto che non intendeva davvero fare nulla con me, calcola che a dicembre la moglie è andata via, e lui già a marzo iniziava a dirmi cose che "stonavano", quindi immagino che la nuova donna l'avrà trovata in quei 2 mesi di singletudine e il tempo lo passava nella ricerca, altro che fare viaggi con me. :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E basta Flower.
> Gli hai dedicato fin troppo tempo.
> Guardiamo avanti ora.


Voilà. Dedicargli ancora altro tempo ora significa buttarlo proprio al cesso.

Sul guardare avanti, credo che le potrebbe essere utile guardare anche alla propria solitudine in maniera più positiva. Non è un cane al canile in attesa di adozione. Prima ora arriva a capirlo, prima potrà decidere quali sono le sue priorità in un rapporto. E dubito che avere uno  "da accontentare" in casa sia la giusta prospettiva.
Questo qui per sua fortuna se ne è stato fuori casa.
Mi fa riflettere il fatto che veda quest'uomo come teso necessariamente a cercare una seconda moglie. Io fossi in lei starei bene al largo dalla ricerca di un secondo marito. Il tempo è poco tra lavoro e un figlio. Svaghi? Divertimenti?
Capisco anche la stanchezza. Però ecco: farei lo sforzo di superarla, e per intanto di non tirarmi nessuno in casa. Eviterei proprio l'associazione tipo che frequento / casa. E starei a vedere come va. Dismettere le pantofole, e non concederle all'altro. Senza esaurirsi. Poco tempo, ma fuori.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Continui a sminuirti .. continui a pensare che se non eri nella rosa delle candidate è perché non sei stata all’altezza ....
> Non vedi chiaramente che ti sei lasciata coinvolgere e hai perso tempo appresso a una persona pessima ? Ma pessima tanto tanto eh !? E soprattutto perché pessima e sfigata insieme ....
> Una tipologia di persone che *Ha soggiogato probabilmente la moglie negandole tra le altre cose anche la gioia di un figlio da lei desiderato* , ha costruito falsi mondi immaginari per sentirsi figo  grazie a te e a quelle come te che hanno visto diamanti al posto della cacca...
> *Stai serena che se si dovesse rifare una vita sentimentalmente stabile con un’altra sarà un dramma per l’altra...non una fortuna .... e dovrebbe dispiacerti per lei* ...non provare rammarico per non essere al suo posto ...
> Quando lo capirai ne sarai fuori .... ma non basterà se non inizierai a comprendere che dipende da te ...


Il primo grassetto: l'ha fatto davvero, lei voleva figli, lui no. 
Secondo grassetto: provo a pensare che hai assolutamente ragione e magari sto un po' meglio 




danny ha detto:


> *A qualsiasi età, da single trovare un partner è un "lavoro" a cui occorre dedicare tanto tempo ed energie.*
> Piangersi addosso è inutile.
> Occorre pensare cosa si DEVE fare per incontrare persone che siano _papabili, _non lasciando nulla al caso.
> Flower, non è l'ultimo uomo sulla Terra... e non era questo granché.
> ...


 hai ragione grazie, devo agire, lavorare su di me e non lamentarmi più, ormai è andata.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E basta Flower.
> Gli hai dedicato fin troppo tempo.
> Guardiamo avanti ora.
> Programmi per il futuro?
> Cosa vuoi fare?


Sta aprendo le notifiche dei giorni passati in ordine cronologico credo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Flower la frase che hai sottolineato. Ho letto che anche in post precedenti credi che se tu non avessi avuto un figlio sarebbe stato tutto diverso. Ma non è vero, non che una over single e senza figli è disposta a correr dietro ad un uomo h24, non è che essere single senza figli sia avere 14 anni, che l'uomo chiama e _yuppiiii corri come una cretina_. Non funziona così. Una maggiormente disponibile... ancora di più? Guarda la disponibilità che hai messo tu, dentro di te, nello spazio dato a lui. Ti pare poco? Ancora di più?
> Qui quello con la tutina in latex fuori dal letto e con il frustino in mano era lui.
> Ti rendi conto che è un altro tormentato che cerca le attenzioni di una mamma?
> La moglie che si dedica ai suoi genitori trascurando lui. E non voleva figli, per paura di essere trascurato lui.
> ...


Ripeto: e' lei che non si deve sentire  (perché non lo e') il cane da raccogliere al canile.

Comunque (ripeto anche questo) ci hanno provato, con me, a giocare la storia degli uomini comprensivi  (per i cazzi loro  ) della poveretta da "tirare un po' su di morale" . Basta poco, che ce vo'? Già detto. Così può passare la qualsiasi offerta infima per la meglio cosa che può capitare. Capito il meccanismo, a me fanno solo sorridere


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/3tHmzF8kDAHSBKNf6


Ti hanno fatto un bel quadro :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai sentito il bisogno di essere una mistress, fosse stato il caso avrei cercato già da anni qualcuno per realizzarlo.
> Lui me lo aveva chiesto, ho accettato per lui, ma pensavo che mi spiegasse cosa voleva, invece no. Ha visto che ho accettato di farla ma pensando che io sapessi tutto, su come e cosa fare, ma io lo facevo per esaudire un suo desiderio, non perché io fossi una mistress provetta.
> 
> Vorrei trovare qualcuno per capire dove ho sbagliato, e come andare avanti per migliorarmi. Forse devo imparare a comunicare quello che voglio e a non aver timore di perdere qualcuno. Ecco il timore di perdere qualcuno è davvero forte per me. Avessi comunicato a lui fin dagli inizi che cercavo qualcosa di serio e stabile, lui si sarebbe dileguato? Forse sì, io inconsciamente lo sapevo, e sono andata avanti, sperando in un futuro.


Però avresti potuto dirgli che era una merda e degno solo di leccarti la suola delle scarpe!


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ripeto: e' lei che non si deve sentire  (perché non lo e') il cane da raccogliere al canile.
> 
> Comunque (ripeto anche questo) ci hanno provato, con me, a giocare la storia degli uomini comprensivi  (per i cazzi loro  ) della poveretta da "tirare un po' su di morale" . Basta poco, che ce vo'? Già detto. Così può passare la qualsiasi offerta infima per la meglio cosa che può capitare. Capito il meccanismo, a me fanno solo sorridere


Dipende se sei interessata al gioco e ne sei consapevole.
Proposte così evidentemente non ti interessano, ad altre credo di sì, e non è detto che tutte ci caschino o siano ingannate dal marpione di turno, spesso accettano perché interessate nei limiti della proposta.
Nelle relazioni c'è anche questo, può interessare per quello che è in grado di dare se è quello che vai cercando, salvando le apparenze.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però avresti potuto dirgli che era una merda e degno solo di leccarti la suola delle scarpe!



L'errore in questa come in altre storie è quello di sopravvalutare la proposta e le sue intenzioni.
Lui non ha mai elaborato progetti con lei.
Le ha dedicato del tempo, certo. Era tempo utile per lei ma soprattutto per lui.
Non è mai andato oltre ai momenti passati insieme. Non ricordo che abbia avanzato proposte alternative al solo frequentarsi, né che le abbia mentito sui suoi reali obiettivi.
Era una normale frequentazione, con un po' di sesso necessario, atta a trascorrere del tempo piacevole in quella particolare situazione in cui lui era sposato.
Non c'era alcun vincolo di fedeltà, ma Flower ha commesso l'errore di non voler vedere che anche se ci fosse stato sarebbe stato ampiamente trasgredito, perché il tipo non era quello da vincolarsi. Probabilmente lei l'avevo intuito già da tempo, ma lei era già divenuta dipendente da questa relazione.
Perché il problema non è che lui sia una merda (in questo caso lui è uno come tanti, che ha fatto il suo interesse e quello che gli interessava), ma che Flowers non abbia cercato e ambito a un'altra relazione più costruttiva con una persona più affidabile. Gi indizi  per quest'esito c'erano già fin dall'inizio, i dubbi sono stati soltanto cancellati e accantonati per nutrire le speranze. E' andata come doveva andare perché le premesse erano già sbagliate. 
Era una relazione leggera, nient'altro e tale doveva restare. Lui se ne è andato nel momento in cui ha intuito che lei ambiva ad altro e che, non essendo più sposato, avrebbe dovuto dare una risposta.
Ora, dopo la batosta, occorre ripensare al modo di vivere e volere le relazioni, facendo tesoro degli errori commessi.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> No mai fatto. Perché lui era disponibile nei WE ma di giorno, la sera tornava dalla moglie. Io avevo mio figlio.
> Quando è stato libero non ha mai proposto nessun WE solo noi due, ne parlava, ma oltre alla vacanza fotografica fatta assieme, zero.
> Sai ora credo che lui usasse molto il lavoro per coprire il fatto che non intendeva davvero fare nulla con me, calcola che a dicembre la moglie è andata via, e lui già a marzo iniziava a dirmi cose che "stonavano", quindi immagino che la nuova donna l'avrà trovata in quei 2 mesi di singletudine e il tempo lo passava nella ricerca, altro che fare viaggi con me. :facepalm:


Quindi questa grande disponibilità non ce l’aveva. Non di notte, non un fine settimana intero. Tu anche con un figlio, quando il ragazzo era dal padre, presumo che qualche volta rimane con lui il fine settimana, quindi avresti anche potuto.
Ti ha solo parlato di vacanze insieme, ma non ha mai messo in pratica.
Insomma si è allenato per sedurre, lui si divertiva così: prometteva tanto, manteneva poco.
Volta la pagina. Sicuramente andrà meglio la prossima volta.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui lui lui ....
> Ancora cerchi di capire ?
> Cosa vuoi capire ancora che non fosse stata già evidentissima prima ?
> È stronzo? Si
> ...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ci vorranno almeno sei mesi. Ha scoperto solo ora che le sue speranze sono state disattese ...e attenzione ..non ha scoperto ora che lui è pessimo..quello lo ha scoperto tempo fa.... *ha scoperto che lo ha perso ... e ora lo sta distruggendo per difendersi *...
> Ci sta ...ma il percorso è stato sbagliato ... profondamente sbagliato


Certo l'ho scoperto adesso, anche se ho passato 10 mesi dove era chiaro che lui era disinteressato e sicuramente con un'altra.... ora ho solo visto in faccia la verità, che lui ha un'altra vita. 
Non lo sto distruggendo per difendermi, sto solo guardando i fatti reali, senza la dissonanza cognitiva che mi ha caratterizzata durante la relazione. 
Lui in fondo, pur bugiardo, traditore, ecc. ha pensato solo a sè stesso.... fregandosene di tutti quelli attorno (ex moglie, genitori, ...) e ha cercato e trovato quello che voleva. Lui aveva in chiaro cosa voleva. Io non avevo la stessa chiarezza ! Avevo il mio ruolo di genitore e lì restavo, troppo stanca per uscire e cercare altro... forse speravo che qualcuno mi trascinasse fuori e lui l'aveva fatto, a modo suo. 
Lui comunque senza figli ha possibilità a me precluse, lui aveva tutta la libertà di cercare e trovare altro. Io? Chi ha figli sa come vanno le cose, rifarsi una vita con figli a carico è difficile, non impossibile, ma devi trovare qualcuno che ha vissuto un tuo percorso di vita, che abbia magari figli, che possa capirti.




danny ha detto:


> Lei in questo momento non ce la fa, né a stare da sola, né a cercare un'altra persona, ma è importante che esca da questa fase ossessiva che la sta annichilendo.


In fondo in 10 mesi mi sono comunque data da fare, non a cercare uomini, ma sono andata a fare foto da sola, cercando di farmi forza lo stesso, anche se rimuginavo sempre su cosa fosse successo. Adesso non rimugino più, ora lo so, e già mi sento diversa rispetto a prima.


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende se sei interessata al gioco e ne sei consapevole.
> Proposte così evidentemente non ti interessano, ad altre credo di sì, e non è detto che tutte ci caschino o siano ingannate dal marpione di turno, spesso accettano perché interessate nei limiti della proposta.
> Nelle relazioni c'è anche questo, può interessare per quello che è in grado di dare se è quello che vai cercando, salvando le apparenze.


Su questo non sono mica troppo d'accordo, sai?
Vuoi giocare mettendo in gioco i miei supposti bisogni? Perché se dobbiamo parlare dei miei bisogni, te ne parlo io. E guarda: scommetto che in questa prospettiva nemmeno a Flower sarebbe passato per la testa indicare ore e ore a massaggiarsi fregnacce con lui.
Si tratta solo di capire il meccanismo, e non lasciare che gli altri interpretino i tuoi bisogni.
Al massimo quello e' un divertimento, ma lo hai bene in chiaro.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E basta Flower.
> Gli hai dedicato fin troppo tempo.
> Guardiamo avanti ora.
> *Programmi per il futuro?
> Cosa vuoi fare?*


Non ho programmi per il futuro, devo crescere mio figlio, e lavorare. Non posso pianificare chissà che vita. Viaggiare non posso, finanziariamente non riesco da sola, anche portare il figlio in vacanza ora che paga da adulto è troppo.... va in vacanza col padre. 
L'unica cosa che vorrei continuare è fotografare, sento che è un hobby che mi da molto, pur dovendolo fare da sola. 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai Danny che *dopo un’esperienza come la sua *col cavolo che come primo pensiero avrei l’idea di trovarmi un altro ..almeno per un po ‘...
> Penserei : ma andate tutti a cagare..ora penso a me ...anche da sola ...
> Cosa ti piace fare flower? Quali sono gli obiettivi della tua vita che non risiedano per forza in una compagnia maschile ?


 vedo che mi capisci.... adesso non voglio uomini, devo farmi passare tutto ciò che è successo, dimenticare. 
Continuerò a fotografare, da sola.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Flower la frase che hai sottolineato. Ho letto che anche in post precedenti credi che se tu non avessi avuto un figlio sarebbe stato tutto diverso. Ma non è vero, non che una over single e senza figli è disposta a correr dietro ad un uomo h24, non è che essere single senza figli sia avere 14 anni, che l'uomo chiama e _yuppiiii corri come una cretina_. Non funziona così. Una maggiormente disponibile... ancora di più? *Guarda la disponibilità che hai messo tu, dentro di te, nello spazio dato a lui. Ti pare poco? Ancora di più?*
> Qui quello con la tutina in latex fuori dal letto e con il frustino in mano era lui.
> Ti rendi conto che è un *altro tormentato che cerca le attenzioni di una mamma?*
> La moglie che si dedica ai suoi genitori trascurando lui. *E non voleva figli, per paura di essere trascurato lui.*
> ...


E' quello che ho percepito sempre di lui, cercava attenzioni continue, e si capiva dalla quantità di messaggi e di ore che mi teneva al telefono. 
Sul discorso figli infatti non so perché lui non ha mai voluto (soldi ne avevano), credo che non voleva rotture di balle, dunque zero figli per avere soldi e moglie tutti per lui. Lui ha hobby costosi, oltre alle foto, pure la moto e le macchine da corsa (da giovane). 

Quando stavo con mio figlio e lui messaggiava, gli dicevo che ero impegnata, ma lui continuava. Lo interpretavo spesso come un segnalo di interesse ma mi toglieva davvero energie.

Sua mamma è morta da diversi anni. Quello che so della sua famiglia è che hanno divorziato e il padre si è fatto un'altra famiglia e lui ha una sorellastra che non ha mai voluto conoscere. L'unica volta che ha parlato della mamma ha detto che era una donna molto gentile; nonostante ciò lui e suo fratello sono cresciuti coi nonni. Lui però dice che non parla più col padre, e se ci parla hanno solo contrasti, infatti andava raramente da loro a trovarli; erano loro che venivano a trovare lui e la moglie, ed era sempre lei che teneva incollate le famiglie. 
Lui, quando si è trovato single, ricordo che il padre era venuto a trovarlo e lui, invece di passare la giornata con lui, è stato con me, dicendo che doveva lavorare.... e il padre non ha voluto vederlo. Diceva che i suoi famigliari sono tutti idioti, poi non ho approfondito mai questo discorso sui famigliari.


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Quando stavo con mio figlio e lui messaggiava, gli dicevo che ero impegnata, ma lui continuava. Lo interpretavo spesso come un segnalo di interesse ma mi toglieva davvero energie.


Prova a "lavorare" su questo.
Tu gli dicevi che eri impegnata, ma lui continuava.
E tu di converso continuavi a stargli dietro.

Ragiona su questo.
Vale per tutto il resto.

Dici una cosa e...
Non puoi essere la prima a passarci sopra.
E' la tua credibilità verso te stessa. Tu lasciavi dire all'altro che avevi tempo.
Credi a te stessa, mica all'altro.
Non era lui a dovere desistere. Eri tu che staccavi.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sta aprendo le notifiche dei giorni passati in ordine cronologico credo.


:rotfl:infatti, poi scrivo dal lavoro dunque ....





danny ha detto:


> L'errore in questa come in altre storie è quello di sopravvalutare la proposta e le sue intenzioni.
> *Lui non ha mai elaborato progetti con lei.
> Le ha dedicato del tempo, certo. Era tempo utile per lei ma soprattutto per lui.*
> Non è mai andato oltre ai momenti passati insieme. Non ricordo che abbia avanzato proposte alternative al solo frequentarsi, *né che le abbia mentito sui suoi reali obiettivi*.
> ...


Insomma.... non è che lui mi abbia chiarito da subito che con me non voleva NULLA, anzi. Voleva un futuro con me, me lo ha scritto e detto molte volte... solo che essendo sposato ci voleva tempo prima di divorziare davvero... forse  nella sua testa erano scuse e di divorziare non aveva intenzione, salvo poi trovarsi da solo per forza di cose. 
Poi da singolo doveva trovare la maniera di giustificare le sue assenze, invece di dare presenza. 





Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi questa grande disponibilità non ce l’aveva. Non di notte, non un fine settimana intero. Tu anche con un figlio, quando il ragazzo era dal padre, presumo che qualche volta rimane con lui il fine settimana, quindi avresti anche potuto.
> Ti ha solo parlato di vacanze insieme, ma non ha mai messo in pratica.
> Insomma si è allenato per sedurre, lui si divertiva così: prometteva tanto, manteneva poco.
> Volta la pagina. Sicuramente andrà meglio la prossima volta.


Calcola che la storia si è svolta quasi tutta mentre lui era sposato, dunque come poteva giustificare un WE fuori anche la notte? 
Certo che prometteva tanto :nuke:


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :rotfl:infatti, poi scrivo dal lavoro dunque ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volendo si può dormire fuori. Da sposato. 
Ma non voleva evidentemente.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari!
> Magari si facesse pat pat ai traditi.
> Qui troppi fanno il tiro al bersaglio.


fare pat pat ad un tradito è come dare dolci ad un diabetico.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però avresti potuto dirgli che era una merda e degno solo di leccarti la suola delle scarpe!





danny ha detto:


> L'errore in questa come in altre storie è quello di sopravvalutare la proposta e le sue intenzioni.
> Lui non ha mai elaborato progetti con lei.
> Le ha dedicato del tempo, certo. Era tempo utile per lei ma soprattutto per lui.
> Non è mai andato oltre ai momenti passati insieme. Non ricordo che abbia avanzato proposte alternative al solo frequentarsi, né che le abbia mentito sui suoi reali obiettivi.
> ...


Era una battuta da mistress.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> fare pat pat ad un tradito è come dare dolci ad un diabetico.


Meglio del tiro al bersaglio.
La scarsa utenza lo dimostra.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Così è stato. Senza forse.


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2019)

Qui alle volte capita a tutti noi di sembrare un po' quelli "che ne sanno di più". Quando spesso e' vero soltanto che ci abbiamo magari sbattuto prima il muso. Ognuno nel proprio  

Così alle volte lo stesso gesto (a me e' rimasto impresso quel "accontentarlo" di Flower) può assumere significati totalmente opposti. C'è chi accontenta per proprio tornaconto, chi perché e' comodo. O magari solo perché ha paura oramai di guardarsi. Non credo sia possibile fare di tutta un'erba un fascio.

E' anche possibile attraversare momenti della propria vita in cui si è oggettivamente più vulnerabili. Io farei, io non farei... Poi ognuno certi momenti se li vive. E d'accordissimo con l'assumersene la responsabilità, però... Casi come quelli di Flower insegnano. E non solo a Flower, credo. Ognuno ha le proprie debolezze, ed è sicuramente più facile fare breccia nelle debolezze piuttosto che nei punti di forza. E' innegabile pure questo. Quelli interessati a te per uno scambio, non hanno problemi ad esporsi a propria volta, nei loro bisogni. E che coincidano o meno, e' già un bel biglietto da visita


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una battuta da mistress.


L'ho capita  e lo facevo pure 





Foglia ha detto:


> *E' anche possibile attraversare momenti della propria vita in cui si è oggettivamente più vulnerabili.* Io farei, io non farei... Poi ognuno certi momenti se li vive. E d'accordissimo con l'assumersene la responsabilità, però... Casi come quelli di Flower insegnano. E non solo a Flower, credo. Ognuno ha le proprie debolezze, ed è sicuramente più facile fare breccia nelle debolezze piuttosto che nei punti di forza. E' innegabile pure questo. Quelli interessati a te per uno scambio, non hanno problemi ad esporsi a propria volta, nei loro bisogni. E che coincidano o meno, e' già un bel biglietto da visita


Altroché. Ci sono quei periodi, e cambiano per sempre la vita di una persona.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> L'ho capita  e lo facevo pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso lo faresti convinta :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qui alle volte capita a tutti noi di sembrare un po' quelli "che ne sanno di più". Quando spesso e' vero soltanto che ci abbiamo magari sbattuto prima il muso. Ognuno nel proprio
> 
> Così alle volte lo stesso gesto (a me e' rimasto impresso quel "accontentarlo" di Flower) può assumere significati totalmente opposti. C'è chi accontenta per proprio tornaconto, chi perché e' comodo. O magari solo perché ha paura oramai di guardarsi. Non credo sia possibile fare di tutta un'erba un fascio.
> 
> E' anche possibile attraversare momenti della propria vita in cui si è oggettivamente più vulnerabili. Io farei, io non farei... Poi ognuno certi momenti se li vive. E d'accordissimo con l'assumersene la responsabilità, però... Casi come quelli di Flower insegnano. E non solo a Flower, credo. Ognuno ha le proprie debolezze, ed è sicuramente più facile fare breccia nelle debolezze piuttosto che nei punti di forza. E' innegabile pure questo. Quelli interessati a te per uno scambio, non hanno problemi ad esporsi a propria volta, nei loro bisogni. E che coincidano o meno, e' già un bel biglietto da visita


Vero che tutti ci hanno sbattuto il muso.
Però non è detto che la strada che abbiamo poi percorso e i tempi che ci sono stati necessari siano quelli giusti per altri.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore in questa come in altre storie è quello di sopravvalutare la proposta e le sue intenzioni.
> Lui non ha mai elaborato progetti con lei.
> Le ha dedicato del tempo, certo. Era tempo utile per lei ma soprattutto per lui.
> Non è mai andato oltre ai momenti passati insieme. Non ricordo che abbia avanzato proposte alternative al solo frequentarsi, né che le abbia mentito sui suoi reali obiettivi.
> ...


Sai che non ne sono convinta ?
Lui ha volutamente manipolato flower ..e usato sottintesi....è una merda perché sapeva chiaramente quali fossero le aspettative .
Quando scrivi a una persona : “sei la donna della mia vita...vorrei stare sempre con te..” (immagino fosse questo il tono degli scritti di lui....)  stai  stimolando un certo percepito.....
Poi, che lei percepisse solo quello che lei voleva percepire e’ chiaro (non c’e Bisogno di tanta fantasia per capire che se uno sposato ma senza  figli dice di amarti alla follia ma non schioda da casa  per anni ....ti sta pigliando per i fondelli e tu se speri che  gli arrivi un meteorite in testa che gli faccia capire quanto invece sei speciale per lui.... nel retro cranio sai che le probabilità sono bassissime..)..


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :rotfl:infatti, poi scrivo dal lavoro dunque ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...non ci vuole molto a giustificare ....
Mio marito l’ha fatto in modo convincente un sacco di volte. Basta volerlo.
Lui non passava un intero week end perché per persone con quello schema mentale e’ molto faticoso reggere la maschera a lungo e insostenibile condividere l’intimita’ con una persona . È uno schema ricorrente ...
Più facile dedicare poco tempo in contesti non intimi (all’aperto, fuori casa...) e a distanza ((scrivendo).
I disturbi sessuali sono la conseguenza di una volontà di distacco da situazioni di intimità profonda ...
Il signorino non sta bene per niente ...fidati


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Altroché. Ci sono quei periodi, e cambiano per sempre la vita di una persona.


Ti e' comunque andata bene.
Piuttosto che le ore perse a stargli dietro, valuta magari qualche chiacchierata con uno psicoterapeuta. Male non ti fa, chiaro che bisogna metterci qualche energia. Ma direi che sarebbe spesa meglio 

Credo che ti sarà utile tornare a parlare per davvero. E comunque un sesso fatto in quella maniera non interesserebbe nessuna. Tanto vale dirlo prima


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non ne sono convinta ?
> *Lui ha volutamente manipolato flower ..e usato sottintesi....è una merda perché sapeva chiaramente quali fossero le aspettative* .
> Quando scrivi a una persona : “sei la donna della mia vita...vorrei stare sempre con te..” (immagino fosse questo il tono degli scritti di lui....)  stai  stimolando un certo percepito.....
> Poi, che lei percepisse solo quello che lei voleva percepire e’ chiaro (non c’e Bisogno di tanta fantasia per capire che se uno sposato ma senza  figli dice di amarti alla follia ma non schioda da casa  per anni ....ti sta pigliando per i fondelli e tu se speri che  gli arrivi un meteorite in testa che gli faccia capire quanto invece sei speciale per lui.... nel retro cranio sai che le probabilità sono bassissime..)..





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh...non ci vuole molto a giustificare ....
> Mio marito l’ha fatto in modo convincente un sacco di volte. Basta volerlo.
> Lui non passava un intero week end perché per persone con *quello schema mentale e’ molto faticoso reggere la maschera a lungo e insostenibile condividere l’intimita’ con una persona* . È uno schema ricorrente ...
> Più facile dedicare poco tempo in contesti non intimi (all’aperto, fuori casa...) e a distanza ((scrivendo).
> ...


Sento che tu capisci quello che intendevo dire quando parlavo di lui, parlando di manipolazione. Uno sposato SA bene che se vuole tenere l'amante "buona" deve raccontare ciò che lei vuole sentirsi dire (voglio te, dammi tempo) e non la verità (voglio solo passare il tempo o scoparti). Ti assicuro che se partiva dicendo che cercava solo un avventuretta probabilmente avrei lasciato perdere dall'inizio, o dopo un anno, non stavo tutto quel tempo ad "aspettare". 

Intimità sarebbe stato condividere un intero WE assieme, o una vacanza da soli in qualche luogo sperduto, invece no, lui non lo ha mai fatto. Resto sempre dell'idea che forse voleva evitare coinvolgimenti con chi aveva un figlio.... perché se lui voleva ME, doveva prendersi anche il figlio e lui bambini in giro non ne ha mai voluti, neppure di suoi, figurati di altri. Al momento di decidere DAVVERO, ha preferito scappare da vigliacco, neppure mi ha voluta affrontare. Avesse avuto le palle di dirmi, strada facendo, la verità come la vedeva lui e poi quando voleva finirla.... ci sarei rimasta di merda lo stesso ma almeno potevo dire che era stato onesto. 




Foglia ha detto:


> Ti e' comunque andata bene.
> Piuttosto che le ore perse a stargli dietro, valuta magari qualche chiacchierata con uno psicoterapeuta. Male non ti fa, chiaro che bisogna metterci qualche energia. Ma direi che sarebbe spesa meglio
> 
> Credo che ti sarà utile tornare a parlare per davvero. E comunque un sesso fatto in quella maniera non interesserebbe nessuna. Tanto vale dirlo prima


Ho pensato allo psicoterapeuta, ma sto valutando anche quei coach online, magari di chi è esperto di problematiche di manipolazione e dipendenza.


----------



## flower7700 (9 Aprile 2019)

Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.

Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?

Se io sapessi per certo che lui non avrà una storia seria con questa nuova donna, ma avrà avventure una dietro l'altra mi fa stare meglio. Per contro sapere che lei potrebbe essere la nuova donna ufficiale mi farebbe stare molto peggio. 
Perché? In fondo cosa me ne importa visto che io non sono più in gioco? 

Mi sono sentita come se all'improvviso mi davano la torta che volevo da anni, che potevo guardare da lontano ma non toccare, poi all'improvviso mi mettono sotto il naso la torta e posso allungare la mano, e riesco quasi a prenderla ma il piatto mi viene tolto da sotto la mano.... e dato ad un'altra, che magari non aveva neppure tutta questa fame. 
Io mi vedo lì che muoio di fame, senza nulla da mangiare, e l'altra, magari già sazia che ha anche la mia torta. La torta che ho cucinato per anni e tenuta in caldo e invece di mangiarla io, come è giusto, la mangia un'altra. 

Spero di aver reso l'idea.

Qui sul forum ho letto molte storie, so di una che è finita bene, le altre poi non hanno più scritto o comunque non hanno concretizzato con l'amante.

Nessuno ha storie come la mia ? Di sposati che si separano e poi scelgono un'altra invece dell'amante ? 
Magari anche per sentito dire in giro, non per forza sul forum.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


Sei tanto fuori strada flower , devi farti aiutare , davvero .
Il dramma è che sei gelosa del fatto che lui stia con un’altra ...che si prende la gioia immensa al posto tuo! 
È gravissimo .... 
sei ossessionata ! 
Tu lo detesti ! Te ne rendi conto ?
Però sei così presuntuosa da non accettare che ti abbia scartata .
Si chiama così : scarto!
E non dipende dal tuo valore.
Ha scartato anche la moglie facendosi mollare..così non è stata una sua responsabilità . Anche a te ha detto che sei stata tu a non chiamarlo, così ti ha detto, ricordi? Si chiama scarto indiretto ..il più subdolo.
Ma non ti deve riguardare ...devi gioire .....
Ce l’hai fatta a liberarti di lui ...
Ma tu non vedi .
Vedi solo il fatto di avere perso ...
Ti pesa e ti rode ...
Sei stata così bravina ma hai perso .
Il problema non è che non stesse con te perché hai figli ... ma perché non voleva condividere la propria intimità con te ... figlio o non figlio ...
E se anche fosse stato che non voleva avere figli di mezzo....tu hai accettato questa idea ed e’ gravissimo nei confronti di tuo figlio!
Te ne rendi conto ?
Sei ai limiti della paranoia 
Devi davvero farti aiutare 
È grave il tuo modo di distorcere la realtà e le tue priorità....per uno che non vale niente


----------



## Divì (9 Aprile 2019)

[video=youtube_share;Kxo6qFT0Yls]https://youtu.be/Kxo6qFT0Yls[/video]





flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


Invece di pensare che era una torta, pensa piuttosto che era una luganighetta.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


Era una torta di fango.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


Guarda che hai vinto alla lotteria!
Pensa che hai capito adesso chi è. Se si fosse trasferito armi e bagagli da te; non lo avresti più schiodato.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che hai vinto alla lotteria!
> Pensa che hai capito adesso chi è. Se si fosse trasferito armi e bagagli da te; non lo avresti più schiodato.


 Eh, ma questo sarebbe stato il suo sogno recondito ...questo è il problema


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh, ma questo sarebbe stato il suo sogno recondito ...questo è il problema


Perché lo vedeva attraverso il velo. Ma adesso il velo è squarciato.


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


Quoto chi ti ha già risposto. Comincia a metterti in testa che se perdi qualcosa che non meritava di essere tenuto è una vittoria e non una sconfitta. Il resto delle seghe mentali che ti stai facendo scompariranno automaticamente.
Se continui così rischi veramente di uscire più dal gorgo in cui ti sei infilata


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo vedeva attraverso il velo. Ma adesso il velo è squarciato.


Non Credo lo vedesse attraverso un.velo ... si era creata una dipendenza dove vittima e “carnefice “ sono corresponsabili


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non Credo lo vedesse attraverso un.velo ... si era creata una dipendenza dove vittima e “carnefice “ sono corresponsabili


Per fortuna però lui l’ha mollata!
:cincin:


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna però lui l’ha mollata!
> :cincin:


Infatti! Menomale


----------



## Rosarose (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...


Io capisco che ti ci vorrà del tempo per assorbire il colpo. Non è certo facile dopo due anni di relazione e tanti sogni proiettati o meno, elaborare la realtà che ti si è palesata. Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per elaborare il distacco, concentrati su tutto ciò che ti può far capire che in quello che hai vissuto c'erano sopratutto molte proiezioni su di una vita futura, ma poco di concreto e gratificante nella realtà. Credo che tu desiderassi più un compagno in astratto che non proprio lui! Ripensa a tutti i suoi difetti e alle cose che non ti piacevano e contemporaneamente aumenta le attività che possono accrescere la tua autostima. In bocca a lupo per tutto, e ricorda che non sei solo tu ad avere una certa età e figli a carico....anche io sono nella lista[emoji6]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su tutto quello che abbiamo scritto su queste pagine, e su me stessa.
> 
> Magari mi aiutate a capire i miei meccanismi attuali?
> 
> ...



Il neretto. Se hai letto il forum Arci l'ha spiegato questo, tempo fa. Non ho il post sottomano. 
Semplicemente riguarda gli equilibri di vita. Una persona che è sposata da tanti anni e si trova libera, non ha poi tutta questa fretta in culo di accasarsi con la prima venuta, neppure con la seconda. Magari ci fa un pensiero all'inizio, più che altro perchè si trova solo/a di colpo, e la differenza con la vita precedente la si vede. Anche tu avrai vissuto qualcosa di simile, dal trovarti prima tutti i giorni a fianco a tuo marito e poi trovarti in una casa vuota. Ma passati i primi tempi, quando ci si inizia ad organizzare una vita da single, si vede che si può stare benissimo anche da soli. Avendo alle spalle un rapporto di lunga durata che è fallito, e in cui si è stati per un tot di tempo prima che fallisse, non si ha voglia ne intenzione di ritrovarsi in una simile situazione nel giro di poco tempo. Ci si pensa bene, ecco.
Tu hai descritto un uomo che non ha problemi economici. Ora cosa potrebbe interessargli a livello razionale (lascia perdere l'amore) nell'avviare una convivenza con un'altra donna? Gli serve la domestica, la lavamutante, quella che sistema casa mentre lui fa i weekend nei capanni?
La "serva", scusami il termine, volendo l'aveva già trovata, eri tu. Ma terminato il matrimonio ha deciso di viversi il suo periodo tra le tipe dei locali (tipe che paga) e farsi seghe tranquillo in casa guardandosi i porno. Questa che hai visto sarà una così, ma ben che gli vada hai idea di dove finisce e con chi finisce??? Ossia il bene sarebbe il male. Guarda che chi manipola per indole lo fa sempre. Ossia quella che tu pensi fortunata che si troverà a vivere con lui avrà anche il suo quarto d'ora d'ammore ma poi si becca le corna e manipolazione.
Potrà anche frequentare questa donna che hai visto, ma intanto esce con un essere umano non con pupazzo, quindi questa ora lo vorrà conoscere, non certo correre a casa di lui a fargli da moglie. Nel frattempo ci sono le tipe dei locali lo stesso e altre da sondare e vagliare.
Ti ricordi che io avevo visto le varie amichette "rimorchiate"? Lui è andato su tutte le furie. Mi aveva dato della gelosa mentre io avevo ribadito che era solo un parametro. Ora queste amiche, che non saranno tutte disponibili con uno sposato, che non saranno tutte pronte a stare dietro ai suoi tempi, contatti tenuti facendo l'amico, secondo te se lui ipoteticamente si separesse non si fa il giro per vedere dove fa buca? 
Non troverai niente di diverso da quanto ha dato a te, perchè lui è quello. Userà le stesse frasi, le stesse parole collaudate.

PS: la donna scelta da lui, nonostante tante lamentele e critiche, era sua moglie. Non altre.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi fanno riflettere queste tue considerazioni, quelle in neretto in particolare, ma anche tutte le altre.
> Trovo le tue analisi molto precise e che affrontano bene il punto.
> 
> *Quello che mi ha tenuta bloccata*, nel 2016 come nel 2019, *è il mio stile di vita, mio figlio, i miei impegni. *
> ...



Rileggiti [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]

Con attenzione e con calma. 

Fuori di te i problemi, fuori di te le soluzioni. 

Rileggiti.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> *Io non ho mai sentito il bisogno di essere una mistress*, fosse stato il caso avrei cercato già da anni qualcuno per realizzarlo.
> Lui me lo aveva chiesto, *ho accettato per lui*, ma pensavo che mi spiegasse cosa voleva, invece no. Ha visto che ho accettato di farla ma pensando che io sapessi tutto, su come e cosa fare, ma *io lo facevo per esaudire un suo desiderio*, non perché io fossi una mistress provetta.
> 
> Vorrei trovare qualcuno per capire dove ho sbagliato, e come andare avanti per migliorarmi. Forse devo imparare a comunicare quello che voglio e a non aver timore di perdere qualcuno. Ecco il timore di perdere qualcuno è davvero forte per me. *Avessi comunicato a lui* fin dagli inizi che cercavo qualcosa di serio e stabile, lui si sarebbe dileguato? Forse sì, io inconsciamente lo sapevo, e sono andata avanti, sperando in un futuro.



A parte la contraddizione con te stessa negli altri post (e non è una cosa di cui giustificarsi, significa semplicemente che tu stessa hai più versioni per te stessa di te stessa, in una stessa situazione...è una forma di difesa, da smantellare però, perchè deformi la tua realtà in questo modo) 

La mistress l'ho fatta, ero disposta a provare non sono andata contro natura, era una cosa che mi incuriosiva ma.... se uno vuol stare sotto però non dovrebbe lamentarsi sempre dei dolori no? Quello mi frenava, e un'altra cosa: lui non mi ha mai detto apertamente cosa avrebbe voluto che facessi, diceva che dovevo saperlo io, cioè una mistress sa quello che deve fare. Una mistress di quelle dei porno certo lo sa, ma io ero solo una donna normale. 

mi incuriosiva fare la mistress, ho anche guardato dei filmatini dove si vedeva quello che facevano ma insomma avrei dovuto usare un po' le maniere forti e io mi sentivo in colpa a farlo davvero, si vede che non ho la stoffa. 


di nuovo, rileggiti.

Tu, dove sei?
Cosa vuoi? 
Quale è la tua posizione in te stessa e con te stessa? 

Quanto al sottolineato, perdona la crudezza, praticamente hai accettato l'elemosina, le briciole (compensando nella tua testa in svariati modi per non dirti che era elemosina rispetto ai tuoi reali desideri) sperando in un futuro che forse sarebbe accaduto. (e lo sperare nel futuro senza attivare nulla nel presente è uno dei motivi per cui ci si inchioda)

Hai mai pensato che il futuro non esiste se non nelle azioni e nelle decisioni che si attuano nel presente?

Secondo te, se uno si siede nel deserto (che a grandi linee è dove sei tu) e aspetta la pioggia sperando che nel futuro cadrà, si disseta? 

Che poi, amore amore...davvero tu dentro di te definisci l'amore come uno spazio del silenzio di chi sei, di ciò che desideri per te?
E poi, finisci per incazzarti con chi non ti ha letto nel pensiero, o che in ogni caso, giustamente, ha pensato a quel che voleva per sè? 

Io ribadisco, voce fuori dal coro, che lui non è uno stronzo. 

Lui ha dato non risposte alle tue non domande. 

Ti ha proposto un gioco che tu hai accettato per compiacerlo. 
Un compiacimento che non era il tuo piacere nel suo, ma che era un accumulo di debito da parte di lui nei tuoi confronti che avrebbe dovuto (nelle tue fantasie) ripagare amandoti. E quando hai provato a riscuotere un conto (di cui lui non sapeva nulla fra l'altro perchè era tutto nella tua testa)...beh...vai tu dal fruttivendolo a dirgli che sei stata tanto gentile ogni volta che sei passata davanti alla sua bancarella e quindi ti deve un kg di mele )

Guarda che così ti fai male. 
Come se non te ne fossi già fatta abbastanza. 

Fatti aiutare davvero.
E non da qualcuno in rete, che hai già sperimentato come per te la rete sia illusoria e ti sia facile usarla per trovare conferma ai tuoi desideri di conferma. 
E che non sia un personal coach...minchia...è come formare la propria sessualità guardando i porno!! :sbatti:

Trova qualcuno di reale con cui confrontarti realmente. Faccia a faccia. 
Che è questo il punto. Metterci la faccia. 
Per potersi guardare nello sguardo dell'altro. 

Poi vedi tu. 

Tutto il tempo che perdi è tempo tuo che rubi a te stessa. 
E niente e nessuno te lo potrà mai ridare indietro.
Non è che incazzandoti con gli altri ti ritorna indietro qualcosa eh...quel che è andato, è andato. 
Non esiste reset. O rewind.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh non so.. sono cose di voi femmine.. dovete trovarvi d'accordo fra di voi :carneval:
> 
> Io sono solo un qualsiasi maschio che posso solo presentare quel che ho.. nel bene e nel male :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ho passato serate spassosissime con alcune amiche...e penso che il gusto maschile del seduti al bar sia parallelo a quello delle femmine fra di loro 

Rispondevo a te io, che chiedevi dei cazzi piccoli 

Io con quelli non ho un cattivo rapporto, anzi. Esistono svariati strumenti per ovviare alla questione se si è in due e si sa giocare con il corpo a partire dalla discussione aperta ed esplicita sul corpo e sui propri desideri del corpo (ricordi il 3d sulle guaine?)

Sono più intransigente su quelli oltre i 20 cm. 

E poi non sono cose da femmine. Secondo me, sono cose da comunicazione fra maschi e femmine. 

Mica che parlo con le mie amiche se desidero che il mio uomo si infili una guaina per farmi godere di più o se desidero che si metta un anello per non arrivarmi alle tonsille!! 
Lo dico a lui! (che sia di una sera che sia una relazione di più lunga durata) 
Stesso discorso i toys per godere e farmi godere...cos'è, vado a dire alla mia amica che mi piacerebbe mi si usasse la wanda? (e poi con lui taccio e mi incazzo che non gli viene in mente per telepatia?)


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non ne sono convinta ?
> Lui ha *volutamente manipolato* flower ..e usato sottintesi....*è una merda perché sapeva chiaramente quali fossero le aspettative .*
> Quando scrivi a una persona : “sei la donna della mia vita...vorrei stare sempre con te..” (immagino fosse questo il tono degli scritti di lui....)  stai  stimolando un certo percepito.....
> Poi, che lei percepisse solo quello che lei voleva percepire e’ chiaro (non c’e Bisogno di tanta fantasia per capire che se uno sposato ma senza  figli dice di amarti alla follia ma non schioda da casa  per anni ....ti sta pigliando per i fondelli e tu se speri che  gli arrivi un meteorite in testa che gli faccia capire quanto invece sei speciale per lui.... nel retro cranio sai che le probabilità sono bassissime..)..


Lui è un affabulatore.
Lei in quel momento aveva bisogno di una persona così. La sua fragilità conseguenza della solitudine l'ha portata tra le braccia di una persona che in altre occasioni avrebbe rifiutato senza indugi.
Si è lasciata usare. E' questo il problema e il cardine di tutto.
Lui è sicuramente una persona che non avrebbe dovuto incontrare e che sarebbe il caso di relegare a relazioni che non abbiano alcuna ambizione di progettualità.
Sono però convinto che lei non abbia voluto cogliere i sintomi dei problemi che le sarebbero caduti addosso.
Il fatto che lui sia una merda o uno stronzo (lo è sicuramente per come l'ha lasciata dopo averla usata) ha una utilità solo se riusciamo a collegarlo con la dipendenza che la legava a lui.
Le frasi che citi suonano già come un campanello d'allarme, sanno di impersonale e di retorico, forse già di falso, di manipolazione, di uso.
Da questa relazione Flower ha tutto da imparare: per questo non deve cancellarla.
Deve comprendere cosa in lei non ha funzionato per arrivare a essere dipendenti da una persona che non faceva né voleva il suo bene. E rendersi conto di cosa ha veramente bisogno ora.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sento che tu capisci quello che intendevo dire quando parlavo di lui, parlando di manipolazione. *Uno sposato* SA bene che se vuole tenere l'amante "buona" deve raccontare ciò che lei vuole sentirsi dire (voglio te, dammi tempo) e non la verità (voglio solo passare il tempo o scoparti). *Ti assicuro che se partiva dicendo che cercava solo un avventuretta probabilmente avrei lasciato perdere dall'inizio, o dopo un anno, non stavo tutto quel tempo ad "aspettare". *
> 
> *Intimità sarebbe stato* condividere un intero WE assieme, o una vacanza da soli in qualche luogo sperduto, invece *no, lui non lo ha mai fatto.* Resto sempre dell'idea che forse *voleva evitare coinvolgimenti *con chi aveva un figlio.... perché se lui voleva ME, doveva prendersi anche il figlio e lui bambini in giro non ne ha mai voluti, neppure di suoi, figurati di altri. Al momento di decidere DAVVERO, ha preferito scappare da vigliacco, neppure mi ha voluta affrontare. Avesse avuto le palle di dirmi, strada facendo, la verità come la vedeva lui e poi quando voleva finirla.... ci sarei rimasta di merda lo stesso ma almeno potevo dire che era stato onesto.
> 
> ...


Nel neretto del primo periodo c'è la prima cosa che devi riprometterti di evitare.
Nel secondo quello che hai visto ma non hai saputo cogliere.
Mia moglie mi ha tradito con unO che ha mollato la convivente (con figlio suo) durante la relazione, venduto proprietà per poter restare solo e chiedere a mia moglie di lasciarmi e sposarlo. Uno che si è messo in gioco, più di te.
Lui usava con lei le stesse parole affabulatrici consuete dei lumaconi, ovvero quelle parole trite e ritrite che sanno tanto di romanticume e che hanno il solo scopo di accalappiare e sedurre la donna che interessa.
Che, se è corazzata, capisce e sta al gioco per il gioco.
Mia moglie, pur affascinata da lui e dal sesso che faceva con lui (che ce l'aveva spropositato, come ho ben visto in foto) è rimasta con me. Dalla parte del deluso e ingannato, come amante, è rimasto lui.
Potrei dire che mia moglie è stata una manipolatrice?
No. Ha solo valutato quello che era opportuno per lei. Magari cinicamente, ma dalla lettura delle mail non c'è nulla che potesse far pensare ad altro che a una relazione extraconiugale.
Lui si è ovviamente incazzato e al momento opportuno l'ha umiliata sbattendole in faccia il suo matrimonio con un'altra, che aveva quasi sicuro già in canna.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sento che tu capisci quello che intendevo dire quando parlavo di lui, parlando di manipolazione. Uno sposato SA bene che se vuole tenere l'amante "buona" deve raccontare ciò che lei vuole sentirsi dire (voglio te, dammi tempo) e non la verità (voglio solo passare il tempo o scoparti). Ti assicuro che se partiva dicendo che cercava solo un avventuretta probabilmente avrei lasciato perdere dall'inizio, o dopo un anno, non stavo tutto quel tempo ad "aspettare".


Spero di non essere fraintesa
Questa frase è l'autorizzazione a mentirci e poi ci incazziamo perchè lo fanno
Certo che esistono uomini che ce la raccontano perchè pur di non rinunciare alla scopata o alla storia sanno che è l'unico modo con certe donne.
Vero anche che sono sgamabilissimi e siamo noi donne a non volerli sgamare. Non facendo domande, non chiedendo nel dubbio, lasciando correre, ignorando ogni segnali
E lo so che vado contro corrente ma a me fanno incazzare più queste donne che gli uomini che si barcamenano
Questi li inquadro come persone da non considerare  e stop. Vedere una donna che ignora ogni segnale mi fa invece "incazzare".
Se al primo "voglio te" o "amore mio" o che ne so una si facesse una bella risata fino a che quelle parole non diventano fatti forse si giocherebbe alla pari.
Oppure a quelle parole si impara a dare il peso che hanno in quel momento e poi ce ne si dimentica


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero di non essere fraintesa
> Questa frase è l'autorizzazione a mentirci e poi ci incazziamo perchè lo fanno
> Certo che esistono uomini che ce la raccontano perchè pur di non rinunciare alla scopata o alla storia sanno che è l'unico modo con certe donne.
> Vero anche che sono sgamabilissimi e siamo noi donne a non volerli sgamare. Non facendo domande, non chiedendo nel dubbio, lasciando correre, ignorando ogni segnali
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero di non essere fraintesa
> Questa frase è l'autorizzazione a mentirci e poi ci incazziamo perchè lo fanno
> Certo che esistono uomini che ce la raccontano perchè pur di non rinunciare alla scopata o alla storia sanno che è l'unico modo con certe donne.
> Vero anche che sono sgamabilissimi e siamo noi donne a non volerli sgamare. Non facendo domande, non chiedendo nel dubbio, lasciando correre, ignorando ogni segnali
> ...


Pure a me fa "incazzare" (nel senso di dire per reazione  "ma cazzo, non vedi che....?!?".
Ma fa incazzare soprattutto quella parte di me che in passato non ha visto. O meglio ha visto ma ha subito distolto lo sguardo. Con le conseguenze che più o meno sapete tutti.

Quoto te.
Quoto  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] : si. Affabulatore (peraltro già usato credo da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ) credo che sia il termine che meglio lo definisce.
E quoto  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , un po' per tutto, ma soprattutto nella parte in cui evidenzia la opportunità di schiodarsi di casa e andare da un psicoterapeuta  "faccia a faccia".


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel neretto del primo periodo c'è la prima cosa che devi riprometterti di evitare.
> Nel secondo quello che hai visto ma non hai saputo cogliere.
> Mia moglie mi ha tradito con unO che ha mollato la convivente (con figlio suo) durante la relazione, venduto proprietà per poter restare solo e chiedere a mia moglie di lasciarmi e sposarlo. Uno che si è messo in gioco, più di te.
> Lui usava con lei le stesse parole affabulatrici consuete dei lumaconi, ovvero quelle parole trite e ritrite che sanno tanto di romanticume e che hanno il solo scopo di accalappiare e sedurre la donna che interessa.
> ...


Danny, sono due dinamiche per nulla confrontabili però ...  ma proprio in niente , secondo me ..


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny, sono due dinamiche per nulla confrontabili però ...  ma proprio in niente , secondo me ..


Per me lo sono, proprio nelle differenze, e non  sono poche, se si va a indagare, che vanno colte.
A me non interessa definire cos'è l'amante, ma aiutare Flower ad avere quella fiducia che le permetta di vivere la sua vita e di fare delle scelte diverse.
La distruzione dell'amante è un' abitudine molto femminile, utile fino a un certo punto, ma che comporta il rischio di isolarsi e di avere atteggiamenti misandrici. 
Ci sono uomini stupendi, basta saperli vedere e volerli cercare e grandissimi stronzi, che bisogna evitare. Senza proporsi come vittime o evitare il confronto con l'universo maschile giustificandolo in vari modi.
Finire con una marea di gatti non è la condizione ideale per tutti.
Non credo lo voglia Flowers.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pure a me fa "incazzare" (nel senso di dire per reazione  "ma cazzo, non vedi che....?!?".
> Ma fa incazzare soprattutto quella parte di me che in passato non ha visto. O meglio ha visto ma ha subito distolto lo sguardo. Con le conseguenze che più o meno sapete tutti.
> 
> Quoto te.
> ...


Non ho mai negato di considerare più responsabili quelli che compravano il sale scaccia malocchio da Vanna Marchi che la Marchi stessa ..ma non mi piace che si edulcorino le responsabilità .
Per me un uomo adulto che ha una moglie da 25 anni...che incontra una donna single con un figlio piccolo ...che esce da una storia disastrata ..e le dice che l’ama, che vorrebbe stare con lei, che la fa sentire importante più volte al giorno , che le dedica i week end e poi nel mentre prende per il culo lei, le sue aspettative, sua moglie, le altre con cui ci avrà provato ...non è un affabulatore..è una merda di affabulatore.
Poi , ho gia’ piu’  volte sottolineato quanto i segnali  fossero evidenti ..ma non deresponsabilizziamo lui .....si è comportato da schifo ...ma la famosa bolla..i famosi sotto intesi qui non c’entrano nulla ... La frase “vorrei stare con te per sempre e costruirmi un futuro...” è diversa da “mi fa piacere scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto ..”
Le parole sono importanti ..
Se un tuo capo ti promette la promozione se lavori tutti i week end e poi ti dice di no ..rimproverandoti perché avresti dovuto capire che stava facendo solo una cosa che gli faceva piacere...andresti dai sindacati .. non penseresti “uh, che affabulatore ...”
(Tanto per fare un esempio)


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per me lo sono, proprio nelle differenze, e non  sono poche, se si va a indagare, che vanno colte.
> A me non interessa definire cos'è l'amante, ma aiutare Flower ad avere quella fiducia che le permetta di vivere la sua vita e di fare delle scelte diverse.


Sai come la penso di chi si rende corespondabile...ma , come ho appena scritto in un altro post ... non deresponsabilizziamo o edulcoriamo le azioni riprovevoli


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ho mai negato di considerare più responsabili quelli che compravano il sale scaccia malocchio da Vanna Marchi che la Marchi stessa ..ma non mi piace che si edulcorino le responsabilità .
> Per me un uomo adulto che ha una moglie da 25 anni...che incontra una donna single con un figlio piccolo ...che esce da una storia disastrata ..e le dice che l’ama, che vorrebbe stare con lei, che la fa sentire importante più volte al giorno , che le dedica i week end e poi nel mentre prende per il culo lei, le sue aspettative, sua moglie, le altre con cui ci avrà provato ...non è un affabulatore..è una merda di affabulatore.
> Poi , ho gia’ piu’  volte sottolineato quanto i segnali  fossero evidenti ..ma *non deresponsabilizziamo lui .....si è comportato da schifo* ...ma la famosa bolla..i famosi sotto intesi qui non c’entrano nulla ... La frase “vorrei stare con te per sempre e costruirmi un futuro...” è diversa da “mi fa piacere scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto ..”
> Le parole sono importanti ..
> ...


Non lo nego. 
Fa parte della categoria "Stronzi fantastici e come evitarli".


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ho mai negato di considerare più responsabili quelli che compravano il sale scaccia malocchio da Vanna Marchi che la Marchi stessa ..ma non mi piace che si edulcorino le responsabilità .
> Per me un uomo adulto che ha una moglie da 25 anni...che incontra una donna single con un figlio piccolo ...che esce da una storia disastrata ..e le dice che l’ama, che vorrebbe stare con lei, che la fa sentire importante più volte al giorno , che le dedica i week end e poi nel mentre prende per il culo lei, le sue aspettative, sua moglie, le altre con cui ci avrà provato ...non è un affabulatore..è una merda di affabulatore.
> Poi , ho gia’ piu’  volte sottolineato quanto i segnali  fossero evidenti ..ma non deresponsabilizziamo lui .....si è comportato da schifo ...ma la famosa bolla..i famosi sotto intesi qui non c’entrano nulla ... La frase “vorrei stare con te per sempre e costruirmi un futuro...” è diversa da “mi fa piacere scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto ..”
> Le parole sono importanti ..
> ...


Nessuno dice che lui sia una bella persona
Delle parole però me ne faccio poco se non ci sono i fatti e qui i fatti non ci sono mai stati
Lui un deficiente , lei dovrebbe chiedersi perché non ha mai parlato dei fatti che non c’erano e non ha mai bloccato ogni scusa che lui gli raccontava 
Al primo messaggio sviolinato bastava chiarire il concetto 
Di lui mi preoccupo poco: è un coglione, mi preoccupo di più dei motivi per cui un coglione ha successo


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rispondevo a te io, che chiedevi dei cazzi piccoli


Grazie.. 

Ma quindi allora io con i miei 10 cm e i miei 5 secondi posso andare (anzi venire) tranquillo?

Quindi vado bene, secondo te? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

E dato per postulato l'appartenenza del suddetto a tale categoria - alla quale spero di non essere mai come uomo assimilato da alcuna (personalmente non è nel mio carattere usare frasi sdolcinate per portarmi a letto qualcuna) - la fase successiva della questione implica un ragionamento essenziale: che cosa ha portato Flowers a legarsi a uno stronzo di questo tipo?
E' questo che va compreso per il benessere di Flowers.
Perché anche lei aveva colto dei segnali contrastanti, non è che fosse tutto rose e fiori.
Se non si scioglie questo nodo lei è destinata a ripetere tutto quanto, magari con una persona ancor più mediocre o in una situazione ancor meno coinvolgente, o a restare sola, evitando come la peste qualsiasi coinvolgimento, non sentendosi all'altezza.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che lui sia una bella persona
> Delle parole però me ne faccio poco se non ci sono i fatti e qui i fatti non ci sono mai stati
> Lui un deficiente , lei dovrebbe chiedersi perché non ha mai parlato dei fatti che non c’erano e non ha mai bloccato ogni scusa che lui gli raccontava
> *Al primo messaggio sviolinato bastava chiarire il concetto
> *Di lui mi preoccupo poco: è un coglione, mi preoccupo di più dei motivi per cui un coglione ha successo


Sì.
Io direi che questa è l'esperienza che va tratta da questa storia.
Una cosa necessaria ancor di più quando vi è un evidente disequilibrio in cui uno solo dei due è single.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie..
> 
> Ma quindi allora io con i miei 10 cm e i miei 5 secondi posso andare (anzi venire) tranquillo?
> 
> Quindi vado bene, secondo te? :rotfl:


Se dovessi uscire con mia moglie sicuramente, ti do il permesso, vai tranquillo.
Mi fido alla cieca.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se un tuo capo ti promette la promozione se lavori tutti i week end e poi ti dice di no ..rimproverandoti perché avresti dovuto capire che stava facendo solo una cosa che gli faceva piacere...andresti dai sindacati .. non penseresti “uh, che affabulatore ...”
> (Tanto per fare un esempio)


Un capo non si giustificherà mai per una sua scelta.
Però a me è capitato lo stesso.
Non sono andato dai sindacati.
Ingenuo io, all'epoca, a credere a tutto.
Ho fatto tesoro dell'esperienza misurando diversamente aspettative e persone.


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie..
> 
> Ma quindi allora io con i miei 10 cm e i miei 5 secondi posso andare (anzi venire) tranquillo?
> 
> Quindi vado bene, secondo te? :rotfl:


Prego.. 

Secondo me vai bene...pat pat  :carneval:

Una domanda, ma 10 cm duri sul serio o 10 cm che restano mezzi flosci?


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ho mai negato di considerare più responsabili quelli che compravano il sale scaccia malocchio da Vanna Marchi che la Marchi stessa ..ma non mi piace che si edulcorino le responsabilità .
> Per me un uomo adulto che ha una moglie da 25 anni...che incontra una donna single con un figlio piccolo ...che esce da una storia disastrata ..e le dice che l’ama, che vorrebbe stare con lei, che la fa sentire importante più volte al giorno , che le dedica i week end e poi nel mentre prende per il culo lei, le sue aspettative, sua moglie, le altre con cui ci avrà provato ...non è un affabulatore..è una merda di affabulatore.
> Poi , ho gia’ piu’  volte sottolineato quanto i segnali  fossero evidenti ..ma non deresponsabilizziamo lui .....si è comportato da schifo ...ma la famosa bolla..i famosi sotto intesi qui non c’entrano nulla ... La frase “vorrei stare con te per sempre e costruirmi un futuro...” è diversa da “mi fa piacere scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto ..”
> Le parole sono importanti ..
> ...


Se uno sposato ti dicesse che ama scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto probabilmente non sarebbe un affabulatore, A MENO CHE non avesse tutt'altri obiettivi  (tipo ciucciarti soldi, per intenderci). Per me era uno che aveva bisogno di distrazione, compagnia e svago, e li ha ottenuti giocando sui punti deboli di Flower. Ci ha marciato sopra, invero con modalità facilmente sgamabili. Bastava vederle. Sposato che  "ti amo ti amo ti amo", eppero' sto dalla moglie.
Tanto solo che "ti scrivo ti scrivo ti scrivo" quanto mi manchi, eppero' quando ti do' buca non penso manco ad avvisarti, e anzi faccio in modo che tu stia ad aspettarmi a disposizione, sia mai che mi libero.
Tanto libidinoso che  "mistress mistress mistress", poi di fatto abbiamo capito.

Ci sono fatti evidenti, che parlano non di un egoista, parlano di uno che si è fatto i cazzi propri in quanto ha avuto lo spazio per farlo, marciando su debolezze che - se usate come punti di valutazione  - avrebbero portato [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] a farsi davvero due risate. Mica ad accontentarlo. E' evidente che questo sarebbe sparito prima. Ma non deve essere una paura per flower. Ma un filtro. Che te ne fai di uno così? Te ne fai solo del gran male a te. Cosa sogni? Di tirarti in casa uno che ti ha già mostrato come si suol dire il meglio di sé? E che meglio! Non nella tua testa. NEI FATTI. Poi e' chiaro che parlarne dall'esterno e' facile, mentre la solitudine e il desiderio di qualcuno  "a tutti i costi" gioca brutti scherzi. Ma non è sui desideri che si soddisfano i bisogni. E' sui fatti. Lei ha negato ogni bisogno, o lo ha relegato al non essenziale. Il sesso è un disastro? Fa niente, e' secondario  (eppero' provava ad "accontentarlo"). I "pacchi" sono frequenti? Fa niente, sono secondari (e stava disponibile). Il tempo è limitato per le tue esigenze di vita? Secondario pure quello. E in tutto questo vedo lei in balia dei suoi bisogni che diventano tutti secondari. E lui che alla fin fine non espone alcun bisogno se non quello di farsi esaudire i desideri.
In questo contesto, lei ha  "provato ad accontentarlo", ma... Sfiderei chiunque ad avere una reale compartecipazione, laddove  (per tua scelta eh) scegli di dare e contemporaneamente il ricevere sta tutto nella tua testa. Nel futuro peraltro, perché il presente così non lo poteva  "vedere" manco lei. La notizia buona e' che alla fine della fiera sto meccanismo si è ribaltato pure addosso a lui. E per fortuna. Ma è stato un caso, o molto più semplicemente lui non aveva desiderio di vivere con un bimbo, o trascurare l'opportunità di assaporare il ritorno ad essere single. Altrimenti credo che avrebbe pure valutato di tirare a campare facendosi lavare le mutande, senza troppa convinzione. Non avrebbe rischiato nulla, fatta salva la  "scocciatura" di dare una parvenza di presenza in casa. E magari qualche problema di libertà nel farsi i cazzi propri, che credo sia il probabile  "motore" per il quale Flower E LA SUA FAMIGLIA hanno evitato il peggio.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se uno sposato ti dicesse che ama scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto probabilmente non sarebbe un affabulatore, A MENO CHE non avesse tutt'altri obiettivi  (tipo ciucciarti soldi, per intenderci). Per me era uno che aveva bisogno di distrazione, compagnia e svago, e li ha ottenuti giocando sui punti deboli di Flower. Ci ha marciato sopra, invero con modalità facilmente sgamabili. Bastava vederle. Sposato che  "ti amo ti amo ti amo", eppero' sto dalla moglie.
> Tanto solo che "ti scrivo ti scrivo ti scrivo" quanto mi manchi, eppero' quando ti do' buca non penso manco ad avvisarti, e anzi faccio in modo che tu stia ad aspettarmi a disposizione, sia mai che mi libero.
> Tanto libidinoso che  "mistress mistress mistress", poi di fatto abbiamo capito.
> 
> ...


Ottimo.
Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Però siamo tutti bravi quando capita agli altri. Gac non siamo coinvolti! Però quando ci siamo stati noi in una relazione abbiamo creduto a quello che ci faceva piacere. Fosse stato che eravamo il sesso più coinvolgente o il coniuge punto di riferimento o il compagno di avventure privilegiato o la persona che condivide la netta separazione tra famiglia e divertimento o chi capisce i nostri bisogni segreti o chi ci guarda come nessuno... Non è che se la racconta solo chi fa l'amante in attesa di diventare ufficiale. Ho conosciuto un parrucchiere che mi ha detto che non poteva mica stare tutto il giorno a partecipare alle vite della clientela. Perciò i clienti parlavano e lui assentiva senza ascoltare. Poi se chiedevano un parere rispondeva: "Bisogna esserci nelle situazioni per poter giudicare" ed erano tutti contenti. Non credo che solo parrucchieri ed estetiste tendano a compiacere. Poi qualche volta è anche vero quello che crediamo. Più abbassiamo le aspettative, meno possibilità abbiamo di essere delusi. Però a volte abbassiamo anche le aspettative e l'investimento dell'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se uno sposato ti dicesse che ama scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto probabilmente non sarebbe un affabulatore, A MENO CHE non avesse tutt'altri obiettivi  (tipo ciucciarti soldi, per intenderci). Per me era uno che aveva bisogno di distrazione, compagnia e svago, e li ha ottenuti giocando sui punti deboli di Flower. Ci ha marciato sopra, invero con modalità facilmente sgamabili. Bastava vederle. Sposato che  "ti amo ti amo ti amo", eppero' sto dalla moglie.
> Tanto solo che "ti scrivo ti scrivo ti scrivo" quanto mi manchi, eppero' quando ti do' buca non penso manco ad avvisarti, e anzi faccio in modo che tu stia ad aspettarmi a disposizione, sia mai che mi libero.
> Tanto libidinoso che  "mistress mistress mistress", poi di fatto abbiamo capito.
> 
> ...


Certamente . Credo che questo tema sia stato già ampiamente smarcato e condiviso e non ci siano dubbi in merito


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Però siamo tutti bravi quando capita agli altri*. Gac non siamo coinvolti! Però quando ci siamo stati noi in una relazione abbiamo creduto a quello che ci faceva piacere. Fosse stato che eravamo il sesso più coinvolgente o il coniuge punto di riferimento o il compagno di avventure privilegiato o la persona che condivide la netta separazione tra famiglia e divertimento o chi capisce i nostri bisogni segreti o chi ci guarda come nessuno... Non è che se la racconta solo chi fa l'amante in attesa di diventare ufficiale. Ho conosciuto un parrucchiere che mi ha detto che non poteva mica stare tutto il giorno a partecipare alle vite della clientela. Perciò i clienti parlavano e lui assentiva senza ascoltare. Poi se chiedevano un parere rispondeva: "Bisogna esserci nelle situazioni per poter giudicare" ed erano tutti contenti. Non credo che solo parrucchieri ed estetiste tendano a compiacere. Poi qualche volta è anche vero quello che crediamo. Più abbassiamo le aspettative, meno possibilità abbiamo di essere delusi. Però a volte abbassiamo anche le aspettative e l'investimento dell'altro.


Le aspettative devono essere commisurate alla situazione reale.
Io da una donna sposata che mi dovesse piacere auspicherei vicinanza, quel tanto che serve ad avere calore, ma non mi metterei mai in testa di pretendere un'evoluzione con un progetto o qualcosa che sia in competizione con la relazione ufficiale.
Ma non me lo inventerei neppure, non la illuderei sotto questo punto di vista. Mi piace essere sincero.
Questo indipendentemente dal fatto di essere sposato o meno. Se fossi single sarebbe assolutamente una pregiudiziale avere una relazione con una donna sposata. Troppi limiti, anche nella gestione del tempo. Non avrebbe alcun senso, anche se la persona fosse di valore. Potrei al limite arrivare ad accettarla come una relazione leggera per occupare il tempo, ma nel frattempo mi darei da fare guardandomi intorno. E, a dire il vero, forse avrei anche qualche remora nel ruolo dell'amante che rischia di compromettere l'equilibrio di un'altra famiglia. Dovrei trovarne una che si trovi in una situazione già compromessa per vivere il rapporto con la giusta leggerezza. 
Insomma, tanti paletti. 
Sicuramente da single non starei con le mani in mano, a far passare il tempo dietro a qualcuna che non ne ha abbastanza per me.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le aspettative devono essere commisurate alla situazione reale.
> Io da una donna sposata che mi dovesse piacere auspicherei vicinanza, quel tanto che serve ad avere calore, ma non mi metterei mai in testa di pretendere un'evoluzione con un progetto o qualcosa che sia in competizione con la relazione ufficiale.
> Ma non me lo inventerei neppure, non la illuderei sotto questo punto di vista. Mi piace essere sincero.
> Questo indipendentemente dal fatto di essere sposato o meno. Se fossi single sarebbe assolutamente una pregiudiziale avere una relazione con una donna sposata. Troppi limiti, anche nella gestione del tempo. Non avrebbe alcun senso, anche se la persona fosse di valore. Potrei al limite arrivare ad accettarla come una relazione leggera per occupare il tempo, ma nel frattempo mi darei da fare guardandomi intorno. E, a dire il vero, forse avrei anche qualche remora nel ruolo dell'amante che rischia di compromettere l'equilibrio di un'altra famiglia. Dovrei trovarne una che si trovi in una situazione già compromessa per vivere il rapporto con la giusta leggerezza.
> ...



Ma non è solo questione di sincerità. E' anche questione di sapere esporre i propri bisogni, e non di provare a fare breccia in quelli altrui. Anche a costo di rinunciare alla scopata, per poi constatare che non ha un seguito, in quanto i bisogni non coincidono. Lo trovo comunque un ottimo biglietto da visita.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Però sei così presuntuosa da non accettare che ti abbia scartata* .
> Si chiama così : scarto!
> E non dipende dal tuo valore.
> *Ha scartato anche la moglie facendosi mollare..così non è stata una sua responsabilità . Anche a te ha detto che sei stata tu a non chiamarlo, così ti ha detto, ricordi? Si chiama scarto indiretto ..il più subdolo.*
> ...


Non mi sento presuntuosa. Se lui mi avesse lasciata in modo normale, con una spiegazione, me ne sarei fatta una ragione già l'anno scorso invece è sparito nel nulla. 
Ora, dopo mesi, capisco che lui era uno stronzo ma non toglie che ci ho sofferto parecchio, soprattutto sulla mancata chiusura. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che hai vinto alla lotteria!
> Pensa che hai capito adesso chi è. Se si fosse trasferito armi e bagagli da te; non lo avresti più schiodato.


 già per fortuna




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non Credo lo vedesse attraverso un.velo ... si era creata una dipendenza dove vittima e “carnefice “ sono corresponsabili


la mia dipendenza c'è ancora, devo lavorare su quella adesso.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è solo questione di sincerità. E' anche questione di sapere esporre i propri bisogni, e non di provare a fare breccia in quelli altrui. Anche a costo di rinunciare alla scopata, per poi constatare che non ha un seguito, in quanto i bisogni non coincidono. Lo trovo comunque un ottimo biglietto da visita.


Sì.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non mi sento presuntuosa. S*e lui mi avesse lasciata in modo normale, con una spiegazione, me ne sarei fatta una ragione già l'anno scorso invece è sparito nel nulla. *
> Ora, dopo mesi, capisco che lui era uno stronzo ma non toglie che ci ho sofferto parecchio, soprattutto sulla mancata chiusura.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono due cose collegate.
Ti posso chiedere una cosa?
Potresti descriverti?
Come ti vedi, insomma, al di là del tuo sentirti sola e vecchia, che hai già detto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è solo questione di sincerità. E' anche questione di sapere esporre i propri bisogni, e non di provare a fare breccia in quelli altrui. Anche a costo di rinunciare alla scopata, per poi constatare che non ha un seguito, in quanto i bisogni non coincidono. Lo trovo comunque un ottimo biglietto da visita.


Questo presuppone una chiarezza sui propri bisogni piuttosto rara. Se fosse tutto chiaro gli psicoterapeuti non avrebbero la fila. Poi tutti i paletti crollano quando ci si innamora e ...si va anche a Bangkok


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le aspettative devono essere commisurate alla situazione reale.
> Io da una donna sposata che mi dovesse piacere auspicherei vicinanza, quel tanto che serve ad avere calore, ma non mi metterei mai in testa di pretendere un'evoluzione con un progetto o qualcosa che sia in competizione con la relazione ufficiale.
> Ma non me lo inventerei neppure, non la illuderei sotto questo punto di vista. Mi piace essere sincero.
> Questo indipendentemente dal fatto di essere sposato o meno. Se fossi single sarebbe assolutamente una pregiudiziale avere una relazione con una donna sposata. Troppi limiti, anche nella gestione del tempo. Non avrebbe alcun senso, anche se la persona fosse di valore. Potrei al limite arrivare ad accettarla come una relazione leggera per occupare il tempo, ma nel frattempo mi darei da fare guardandomi intorno. E, a dire il vero, forse avrei anche qualche remora nel ruolo dell'amante che rischia di compromettere l'equilibrio di un'altra famiglia. Dovrei trovarne una che si trovi in una situazione già compromessa per vivere il rapporto con la giusta leggerezza.
> ...


Se fossi single uscito da una relazione pessima  e incontrassi una donna sposata che ti piace ..e che nonostante i limiti di  tempo ti dicesse che vuole dedicare il tempo extra solo a te ... che ti dicesse in modo convincente che sei l’uomo migliore che abbia incontrato, ti scrivesse più volte al giorno , ti adulasse ... credi saresti così distaccato e lucido ?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fossi single uscito da una relazione pessima  e incontrassi una donna sposata che ti piace ..e che nonostante i limiti di  tempo ti dicesse che vuole dedicare il tempo extra solo a te ... che ti dicesse in modo convincente che sei l’uomo migliore che abbia incontrato, ti scrivesse più volte al giorno , ti adulasse ... credi saresti così distaccato e lucido ?


Io credo che si possa non farsi illusioni, ma nemmeno ci si aspetterà che quando dice che deve andare dalla suocera invece sia al motel con un altro.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io capisco che ti ci vorrà del tempo per assorbire il colpo. Non è certo facile dopo due anni di relazione e tanti sogni proiettati o meno, elaborare *la realtà che ti si è palesata*. Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per elaborare il distacco, concentrati su tutto ciò che ti può far capire che in quello che hai vissuto c'erano sopratutto *molte proiezioni su di una vita futura*, ma poco di concreto e gratificante nella realtà. Credo che tu desiderassi *più un compagno in astratto che non proprio lui*! Ripensa a tutti i suoi difetti e alle cose che non ti piacevano e contemporaneamente aumenta le attività che possono accrescere la tua autostima. In bocca a lupo per tutto, e *ricorda che non sei solo tu ad avere una certa età e figli a carico....anche io sono nella lista*[emoji6]
> 
> Potessi tornare indietro neppure lo saluterei. :rotfl:
> La realtà è stata uno choc, sia la prima sparizione che le altre bugie fino alla scoperta dell'altra. Devo metabolizzare.
> ...





Marjanna ha detto:


> Una persona che è sposata da tanti anni e si trova libera, non ha poi tutta questa fretta in culo di accasarsi con la prima venuta, neppure con la seconda. Magari ci fa un pensiero all'inizio, più che altro perchè si trova solo/a di colpo, e la differenza con la vita precedente la si vede. Anche tu avrai vissuto qualcosa di simile, dal trovarti prima tutti i giorni a fianco a tuo marito e poi trovarti in una casa vuota. *Ma passati i primi tempi, quando ci si inizia ad organizzare una vita da single, si vede che si può stare benissimo anche da soli. Avendo alle spalle un rapporto di lunga durata che è fallito, e in cui si è stati per un tot di tempo prima che fallisse, non si ha voglia ne intenzione di ritrovarsi in una simile situazione nel giro di poco tempo.* Ci si pensa bene, ecco.
> Tu hai descritto un uomo che non ha problemi economici. Ora cosa potrebbe interessargli a livello razionale (lascia perdere l'amore) nell'avviare una convivenza con un'altra donna? *Gli serve la domestica, la lavamutante, quella che sistema casa mentre lui fa i weekend nei capanni?*
> La "serva", scusami il termine, volendo l'aveva già trovata, eri tu. Ma terminato il matrimonio ha deciso di viversi il suo periodo tra le tipe dei locali (tipe che paga) e farsi seghe tranquillo in casa guardandosi i porno. Questa che hai visto sarà una così, ma ben che gli vada hai idea *di dove finisce e con chi finisce*??? Ossia il bene sarebbe il male. *Guarda che chi manipola per indole lo fa sempre. Ossia quella che tu pensi fortunata che si troverà a vivere con lui avrà anche il suo quarto d'ora d'ammore ma poi si becca le corna e manipolazione.*
> Potrà anche frequentare questa donna che hai visto, ma intanto esce con un essere umano non con pupazzo, quindi questa ora lo vorrà conoscere, non certo correre a casa di lui a fargli da moglie. *Nel frattempo ci sono le tipe dei locali lo stesso e altre da sondare e vagliare.
> ...


Arcistufo aveva ragione, una persona normale non vorrebbe un'altra moglie in casa in tutta fretta, a meno che lui voglia davvero solo la serva in casa. Io non potevo fargli da serva in casa, neppure a volerlo.  

Adesso vedo lui come un manipolatore, bugiardo e traditore per indole, non potrà cambiare davvero.... al massimo farà attenzione a non farsi mai scoprire a tradire, ma lo farà. 
Devo solo essere felice che lui stia con l'altra giusto? Già... ormai devo farmene una ragione. 

Sai penso che anche il mio abbia fatto il giro delle amichette che teneva in caldo mentre era sposato... molto probabile. Aveva il piano B.... sapeva che la moglie prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata, lui aveva già le amichette pronte... forse non tutte, io ero solo una delle tante (e pensavo di essere l'unica... la cosa comica è questa ).


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fossi single uscito da una relazione pessima  e incontrassi una donna sposata che ti piace ..e che nonostante i limiti di  tempo ti dicesse che vuole dedicare il tempo extra solo a te ... che ti dicesse in modo convincente che sei l’uomo migliore che abbia incontrato, ti scrivesse più volte al giorno , ti adulasse ... credi saresti così distaccato e lucido ?


Distaccato sicuramente no, nel momento in cui cominciassi a essere coinvolto dalla cosa.
Lucido sì: capirei i limiti della relazione.
E sono sicuro che la cosa potrebbe dispiacermi non poco. 
Perché il mio desiderio, che terrei per me, sarebbe inevitabilmente quello di avere di più, con la consapevolezza di non avere speranze  per ottenerlo ma neppure diritti per pretenderlo.
Perché è quasi impossibile, direi statisticamente raro, che una donna, o un uomo in quella data situazione lascino i loro partner per intrecciare una nuova relazione.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non mi sento presuntuosa. Se lui mi avesse lasciata in modo normale, con una spiegazione, me ne sarei fatta una ragione già l'anno scorso invece è sparito nel nulla.
> Ora, dopo mesi, capisco che lui era uno stronzo ma non toglie che ci ho sofferto parecchio, soprattutto sulla mancata chiusura.
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi fraintendere , il mio darti della presuntuosa sottointende l’elemento inconscio e non ha alcun riferimento con la chiusura. Sei presuntuosa inconsciamente perché pensi che tu lo meriti, mentre la nuova no (lo hai scritto tu )
Il problema di affrontare la tua dipendenza da lui si risolve come tutte le dipendenze : non assumere la sostanza nociva ... e col tempo ne esci .
Ma se non capisci non tanto perché tu stia male per questa chiusura ma :
- perché sei rimasta in una relazione con una merda (e che lo fosse si capiva da prima della relazione ...o no?)
- perché ti sei svenduta azzerando le tue esigenze
- perché ti sentì così di poco valore 
Devi lavorare su questo ...non su di lui 
Sei d’accordo ?


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Tu, dove sei?
> Cosa vuoi?
> Quale è la tua posizione in te stessa e con te stessa?
> *
> ...


Queste sono riflessioni che mi saranno utili per andare avanti e cambiare la mia vita, il mio modo di pormi e di volere ciò che voglio per me, senza paura. 
Ho impostato la mia vita per gli altri, finora, non ho mai messo me stessa davanti perché davanti c'erano sempre altre persone. 
Lui invece è il mio esatto contrario: si mette davanti a tutti, prende tutto quello che vuole e poi va via.

Tu dici che lui non è uno stronzo. E' un egoista, e con me è stato manipolatorio. Ha guardato solo la sua vita. 
Come insegnamento devo tenerlo a mente, e fare lo stesso. 
Ora lui sarà felice. Io no. Sono io che devo andare dallo psicologo adesso, non lui. Lui no... passa sopra a tutti come un trattore e non si sente in errore.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Queste sono riflessioni che mi saranno utili per andare avanti e cambiare la mia vita, il mio modo di pormi e di volere ciò che voglio per me, senza paura.
> Ho impostato la mia vita per gli altri, finora, non ho mai messo me stessa davanti perché davanti c'erano sempre altre persone.
> Lui invece è il mio esatto contrario: si mette davanti a tutti, prende tutto quello che vuole e poi va via.
> 
> ...


Ancora lui ...lui lui....
Cambia oggetto dello sguardo.
Lui è un poveraccio.
Così come tu non hai messo gli altri davanti ..
Hai messo te ..valutando male l’investimento .
Perché hai investito ..pensando a te... ma con l’obiettivo sbagliato ..
Ti sei messa anche davanti a tuo figlio (io un uomo con cui vorrei avere un progetto di vita che non volesse anche un mio figlio , lo sfanculerei all’istante ).
Non te la raccontare


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> A
> 
> Sai penso che anche il mio abbia fatto il giro delle amichette che teneva in caldo mentre era sposato... molto probabile. Aveva il piano B.... sapeva che la moglie prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata, lui aveva già le amichette pronte... forse non tutte, io ero solo una delle tante (e pensavo di essere l'unica... la cosa comica è questa ).


Può essere.
L'amante di mia moglie ha chiesto a lei di sposarlo mollando me, poi dopo neppure un anno ha celebrato le nozze con un'altra. Quel giorno sul suo profilo FB ho visto la condivisione pubblica di un post ricordo da parte di una sua amica stesa su un materasso.
Molto probabilmente lui ha fatto il conto che non sarebbe stato facile sposarsi con una donna alla sua età e ha messo in caldo un po' di donne che gli piacevano per raggiungere l'obiettivo.
Magari mia moglie era al primo posto nelle preferenze, ma aveva l'incognita del fatto di essere sposata con figlia.
Quella che ha sposato non lo era.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ancora lui ...lui lui....
> Cambia oggetto dello sguardo.
> Lui è un poveraccio.
> Così come tu non hai messo gli altri davanti ..
> ...


:up::up:
Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è solo questione di sincerità. E' anche questione di sapere esporre i propri bisogni, e non di provare a fare breccia in quelli altrui. Anche a costo di rinunciare alla scopata, per poi constatare che non ha un seguito, in quanto i bisogni non coincidono. Lo trovo comunque un ottimo biglietto da visita.


Quotissimo


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Flower, la alziamo pian piano questa asticella?
Il prossimo dovrà essere single e rispettare tuo figlio.
Conditio sine qua non.
Cominciamo a mettere dei paletti. Questi sono i primi.
Io ci aggiungerei anche un orgasmino, ogni tanto. Tuo, si intende.


----------



## Lostris (10 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotissimo


Già già


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fossi single uscito da una relazione pessima  e incontrassi una donna sposata che ti piace ..e che nonostante i limiti di  tempo ti dicesse che vuole dedicare il tempo extra solo a te ... che ti dicesse in modo convincente che sei l’uomo migliore che abbia incontrato, ti scrivesse più volte al giorno , ti adulasse ... credi saresti così distaccato e lucido ?


Se stronchi la cosa all’inizio sei abbastanza lucido
Certo che se aspetti il tempo che ti coinvolga diventa più difficile
E comunque essere sinceri e schietti a volte avvicinano molto di più di certe frasi di circostanza che poi nascondono lati che si tengono celati
Io non mi sono mai sentita distaccata nelle mie relazioni,anzi. Se non fossi coinvolta non avrebbe senso la relazione stessa. Ma ho sempre dato il giusto peso alle cose che mi sono state dette facendolo ovviamente presente. Parlare e chiarire per eliminare qualunque dubbio o non detto per me è fondamentale


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *Lui è un affabulatore.
> Lei in quel momento aveva bisogno di una persona così. La sua fragilità conseguenza della solitudine l'ha portata tra le braccia di una persona che in altre occasioni avrebbe rifiutato senza indugi.*
> *Si è lasciata usare. E' questo il problema e il cardine di tutto.*
> Lui è sicuramente una persona che non avrebbe dovuto incontrare e che sarebbe il caso di relegare a relazioni che non abbiano alcuna ambizione di progettualità.
> ...


Certo il neretto è il cardine. 
Lo so perché. Perché mi sento ingabbiata in una vita difficile, che non mi lascia molta libertà, ed era meglio quel poco che potevo avere, che il nulla. 
Il nulla fa paura. 
Non è facile essere veramente una persona single; molte persone pensano sia meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma alla fine ? Quanti davvero restano soli e contenti? Vedo persone sposate e infelici perché meglio così, che davvero, e sottolineo DAVVERO SOLE. 
Io non volevo nulla di più di quello che avete voi, utenti sposati del forum, una persona accanto. Lui è arrivato e mi sono attaccata a lui, sbagliando, dico adesso.... ai tempi mi era sembrata una fortuna. 




Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero di non essere fraintesa
> Questa frase è l'autorizzazione a mentirci e poi ci incazziamo perchè lo fanno
> Certo che esistono uomini che ce la raccontano perchè pur di non rinunciare alla scopata o alla storia sanno che è l'unico modo con certe donne.
> *Vero anche che sono sgamabilissimi e siamo noi donne a non volerli sgamare. Non facendo domande, non chiedendo nel dubbio, lasciando correre, ignorando ogni segnali*
> ...


Hai ragione in pieno. Io preferivo non vedere e sperare di sbagliarmi. Invece infine non mi sbagliavo, e non avrei sbagliato neppure a mollare tutto dopo il primo anno.... ma non ho avuto il coraggio, non volevo restare sola. 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Per me un uomo adulto che ha una moglie da 25 anni...che incontra una donna single con un figlio piccolo ...che esce da una storia disastrata ..e le dice che l’ama, che vorrebbe stare con lei, che la fa sentire importante più volte al giorno , che le dedica i week end e poi nel mentre prende per il culo lei, le sue aspettative, sua moglie, le altre con cui ci avrà provato ...non è un affabulatore..è una merda di affabulatore.*
> Poi , ho gia’ piu’  volte sottolineato quanto i segnali  fossero evidenti .*.ma non deresponsabilizziamo lui* .....si è comportato da schifo ...ma la famosa bolla..i famosi sotto intesi qui non c’entrano nulla ... *La frase “vorrei stare con te per sempre e costruirmi un futuro...” è diversa da “mi fa piacere scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto ..”*
> Le parole sono importanti ..
> Se un tuo capo ti promette la promozione se lavori tutti i week end e poi ti dice di no ..rimproverandoti perché avresti dovuto capire che stava facendo solo una cosa che gli faceva piacere...andresti dai sindacati .. non penseresti “uh, che affabulatore ...”
> (Tanto per fare un esempio)


:up: hai centrato in pieno i neretti.

Io ho le mie responsabilità nella storia, le mie paure, il mio non voler vedere la realtà nella speranza di sbagliarmi ma lui ci ha messo molto del suo. Mi ha illusa. Io mi sono fatta illudere ma d'altronde o lo lasciavo perdere.... o andavo avanti e vedevo se alle parole seguivano i fatti.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo presuppone una chiarezza sui propri bisogni piuttosto rara. Se fosse tutto chiaro gli psicoterapeuti non avrebbero la fila. Poi tutti i paletti crollano quando ci si innamora e ...si va anche a Bangkok


E' vero. Tutta sta chiarezza su  "quel che si vuole" e' rara.
Sai una cosa però?
Sedersi e guardare come si muovono un po' anche gli altri e' utile. Anche divertente, alle volte. Io non considero "buono" o "cattivo" chi prova a fare breccia nei miei bisogni. Semplicemente non lo considero "adatto per me". E non serve delineargli tutti i miei bisogni. Mi basta vedere quando non espone i suoi, per capire che non mi interessa. Questa e' una cosa che ho imparato proprio a  "sentire". Considero molto di più (anche se poi non c'è coincidenza di direzione con me... Non so come dire) chi vedo non fare "leva su di me". Ma su di sé. Questo implica una conoscenza dei propri bisogni senz'altro. Ma pure senza doverne fare l'elenco.
Di contro, e' divertente farne un elenco pure sommario e breve a chi ha  "lavorato" sui tuoi bisogni per convertirli ai suoi: a quel punto vedi il disorientamento dell'altro diventa tangibile 

Si va poi a sensazione, e anche per tentativi. Bene sarebbe non partire con Babyk per Bangkok. Poi capita


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotissimo


E più sono  "piccoli" (e perciò materialmente realizzabili) più vedi chi li prova ad accogliere, e chi se ne tira indietro


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Certo il neretto è il cardine.
> Lo so perché. Perché mi sento ingabbiata in una vita difficile, che non mi lascia molta libertà, ed era meglio quel poco che potevo avere, che il nulla.
> Il nulla fa paura.
> Non è facile essere veramente una persona single; molte persone pensano sia meglio soli che male accompagnati, ma alla fine ? Quanti davvero restano soli e contenti? Vedo persone sposate e infelici perché meglio così, che davvero, e sottolineo DAVVERO SOLE.
> ...


L’errore sfa nel pensare di essere soli se non sposati o di non essere completi se non accompagnati ...
È bello e appagante se si va nella stessa direzione ...
Tuo figlio è grandicello...basta alibi...
Esci e vivi.
Per te , non per trovare il compagno di vita


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ancora lui ...lui lui....
> Cambia oggetto dello sguardo.
> Lui è un poveraccio.
> Così come tu non hai messo gli altri davanti ..
> ...


Quoto.
Però prima di presentare un uomo a un figlio io aspetterei un paio di anni, soprattutto se fosse un preadolescente. Sarei più sospettosa se uno si dimostrasse entusiasta di conoscerlo.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però prima di presentare un uomo a un figlio io aspetterei un paio di anni, soprattutto se fosse un preadolescente. Sarei più sospettosa se uno si dimostrasse entusiasta di conoscerlo.


Si, ma lui non voleva “temporeggiare”.... non lo voleva proprio e l’ha dichiarato ...


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Flower, la alziamo pian piano questa asticella?
> Il prossimo dovrà essere single e rispettare tuo figlio.
> Conditio sine qua non.
> Cominciamo a mettere dei paletti. Questi sono i primi.
> Io ci aggiungerei anche un orgasmino, ogni tanto. Tuo, si intende.


Eh 

:up:


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fossi single uscito da una relazione pessima  e incontrassi una donna sposata che ti piace ..e che nonostante i limiti di  tempo ti dicesse che vuole dedicare il tempo extra solo a te ... *che ti dicesse in modo convincente che sei l’uomo migliore che abbia incontrato*, ti scrivesse più volte al giorno ,* ti adulasse *... credi saresti così distaccato e lucido ?


Voglio aggiungere un'altra cosa...
E' raro che un uomo si innamori di qualcuna da cui viene adulato (forse un narcisista, non so).
Ci si innamora, o ci si lega, a una donna di cui si ha profonda stima, che ci piace, con cui ci si trova bene.
Certe frasi non ce le si aspetta proprio e anche arrivassero non cambierebbero la sostanza delle cose.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Voglio aggiungere un'altra cosa...
> E' raro che un uomo si innamori di qualcuna da cui viene adulato (forse un narcisista, non so).
> Ci si innamora, o ci si lega, a una donna di cui si ha profonda stima, che ci piace, con cui ci si trova bene.
> Certe frasi non ce le si aspetta proprio e anche arrivassero non cambierebbero la sostanza delle cose.


Tu...
Gli uomini amano essere adulati


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che lui sia una bella persona
> Delle parole però me ne faccio poco se non ci sono i fatti e qui i fatti non ci sono mai stati
> *Lui un deficiente , lei dovrebbe chiedersi perché non ha mai parlato dei fatti che non c’erano e non ha mai bloccato ogni scusa che lui gli raccontava *
> Al primo messaggio sviolinato bastava chiarire il concetto
> Di lui mi preoccupo poco: è un coglione, *mi preoccupo di più dei motivi per cui un coglione ha successo*


Primo neretto: per paura, tutto qui, la solitudine è brutta, io non volevo un uomo qualsiasi pur di non stare sola, ai tempi volevo lui, lo avevo idealizzato.... e in fondo speravo di sbagliarmi quando vedevo i fatti mancati o altro.
Secondo neretto: non sono l'unica donna che vorrebbe un uomo e temo che molti stronzi hanno successo perché sanno imbrogliare bene con le parole e le false promesse. 




danny ha detto:


> E dato per postulato l'appartenenza del suddetto a tale categoria - alla quale spero di non essere mai come uomo assimilato da alcuna (personalmente non è nel mio carattere usare frasi sdolcinate per portarmi a letto qualcuna) - la fase successiva della questione implica un ragionamento essenziale: *che cosa ha portato Flowers a legarsi a uno stronzo di questo tipo?*
> E' questo che va compreso per il benessere di Flowers.
> Perché anche lei aveva colto dei segnali contrastanti, non è che fosse tutto rose e fiori.
> *Se non si scioglie questo nodo lei è destinata a ripetere tutto quanto, magari con una persona ancor più mediocre o in una situazione ancor meno coinvolgente, o a restare sola, evitando come la peste qualsiasi coinvolgimento, non sentendosi all'altezza*.


Ci vorrebbe uno psicologo per capirmi  ma in fondo lo so perché ho permesso questo.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tu...
> Gli uomini amano essere adulati


Da quelli che amano essere adulati io me ne starei alla larga. Troppo incentrati su di sé per vedere te.
E, secondo me, troppo deboli, fragili. DI quella fragilità che rischia di calpestarti.
Io sono attratto dalla donna che mi piace, non dal fatto di piacermi riflesso in quella donna.
Non mi aspetto adulazione, ma sincerità. 
La stessa che propongo io.
(lo so che non sono un abile stratega...)


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se uno sposato ti dicesse che ama scriverti e scoparti ogni tanto probabilmente non sarebbe un affabulatore, A MENO CHE non avesse tutt'altri obiettivi  (tipo ciucciarti soldi, per intenderci). Per me era uno che aveva bisogno di distrazione, compagnia e svago, e li ha ottenuti giocando sui punti deboli di Flower. Ci ha marciato sopra, invero con modalità facilmente sgamabili. Bastava vederle. Sposato che  "ti amo ti amo ti amo", eppero' sto dalla moglie.
> Tanto solo che "ti scrivo ti scrivo ti scrivo" quanto mi manchi, eppero' quando ti do' buca non penso manco ad avvisarti, e anzi faccio in modo che tu stia ad aspettarmi a disposizione, sia mai che mi libero.
> Tanto libidinoso che  "mistress mistress mistress", poi di fatto abbiamo capito.
> 
> ...


:up: già è tutto vero.... ora devo solo guardare avanti e migliorare me stessa, ed evitando in futuro ogni uomo sposato che ci prova. Adesso non accontenterei più nessuno e non so se neppure crederei a un uomo sincero. Ci vorrà tempo.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :up: già è tutto vero.... ora devo solo guardare avanti e migliorare me stessa, ed evitando in futuro ogni uomo sposato che ci prova. Adesso non accontenterei più nessuno *e non so se neppure crederei a un uomo sincero. Ci vorrà temp*o.



Bisogna diventare sgamate.
Ovvero capaci di comprendere e separare gli stronzi da quelli buoni.
E' solo questione di esperienza.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però siamo tutti bravi quando capita agli altri. Gac non siamo coinvolti! Però quando ci siamo stati noi in una relazione abbiamo creduto a quello che ci faceva piacere. Fosse stato che eravamo il sesso più coinvolgente o il coniuge punto di riferimento o il compagno di avventure privilegiato o la persona che condivide la netta separazione tra famiglia e divertimento o chi capisce i nostri bisogni segreti o chi ci guarda come nessuno...


Bravissima. :up:
Le situazioni bisogna viverle... solo così si capisce davvero cosa si prova... anche io leggendo altre storie posso dare consigli e magari pure azzeccati... ma quando si trattava di me chiudevo entrambi gli occhi.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Bravissima. :up:
> Le situazioni bisogna viverle... solo così si capisce davvero cosa si prova... anche io leggendo altre storie posso dare consigli e magari pure azzeccati... ma quando si trattava di me chiudevo entrambi gli occhi.


Perché chiudevo gli occhi ?
È su questo che devi lavorare


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Primo neretto: per paura, tutto qui, la solitudine è brutta, io non volevo un uomo qualsiasi pur di non stare sola, ai tempi volevo lui, lo avevo idealizzato.... e in fondo speravo di sbagliarmi quando vedevo i fatti mancati o altro.
> 
> Secondo neretto: non sono l'unica donna che vorrebbe un uomo e temo che molti stronzi hanno successo perché sanno imbrogliare bene con le parole e le false promesse.



Sul primo punto: se lo hai idealizzato non volevi lui. Volevi i tuoi ideali.
Tanto e' vero che hai evitato qualsiasi  "scontro" tra ideali e realtà. L'incidente era lì, ma l'auto continuavi a vederla perfetta. 

Lui ha pigliato il tuo bisogno (vorrei un uomo) ed... "ecce homo!" 
Che fosse un uomo e' fuori questione.

Prova a partire da bisogni  "piccoli piccoli". E soprattutto concreti. Ne vedrai tanti tirarsi indietro, perché non possono  "equivocare" sui massimi sistemi astratti. Tipo bisogno di un uomo, l'amore, il riempimento della solitudine, il piacere, uno scambio costruttivo et similia. "Inchiodali" su qualcosa che non sia la luna. E' un ottimo sistema per scremare. Poi come si dice... L'appetito viene mangiando.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le aspettative devono essere commisurate alla situazione reale.
> Io da una donna sposata che mi dovesse piacere auspicherei vicinanza, quel tanto che serve ad avere calore, ma non mi metterei mai in testa di pretendere un'evoluzione con un progetto o qualcosa che sia in competizione con la relazione ufficiale.
> Ma non me lo inventerei neppure, *non la illuderei sotto questo punto di vista. Mi piace essere sincero.*
> Questo indipendentemente dal fatto di essere sposato o meno. *Se fossi single sarebbe assolutamente una pregiudiziale avere una relazione con una donna sposata. Troppi limiti, anche nella gestione del tempo.* Non avrebbe alcun senso, anche se la persona fosse di valore. Potrei al limite arrivare ad accettarla come una relazione leggera per occupare il tempo, *ma nel frattempo mi darei da fare guardandomi intorno*. E, a dire il vero, forse avrei anche qualche remora nel ruolo dell'amante che rischia di compromettere l'equilibrio di un'altra famiglia. Dovrei trovarne una che si trovi in una situazione già compromessa per vivere il rapporto con la giusta leggerezza.
> ...


Il parere di un uomo è importante. Avrei dovuto pensarla allo stesso tuo modo.... invece di "aspettarlo"... dovevo guardarmi in giro. Il problema è che io ero troppo coinvolta per poter guardarmi in giro. 
Forse chissà voi uomini vi coinvolgete di meno, siete capaci di essere più "egoisti" e vi cercate quello che vi fa stare meglio, senza sacrifici.
Lui ha fatto lo stesso.... da single si è dato da fare... io non andavo bene per la mia situazione... difficile da accettare.
Io volevo essere accettata per com'ero, forse sbaglio ma l'amore per una persona se c'è.... c'è. Come puoi amare qualcuno solo se ti da quello che vuoi? Dicono che l'amore colpisce all'improvviso ma dietro alle tue parole leggo premeditazione per avere la propria soddisfazione ... e solo quando hai trovato una donna che corrisponde ai tuoi "canoni" allora ti puoi innamorare? Come se fosse su comanda


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’errore sfa nel pensare di essere soli se non sposati o di non essere completi se non accompagnati ...
> È bello e appagante se si va nella stessa direzione ...
> Tuo figlio è grandicello...basta alibi...
> Esci e vivi.
> Per te , non per trovare il compagno di vita


Straquoto


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> :up: già è tutto vero.... ora devo solo guardare avanti e migliorare me stessa, ed evitando in futuro ogni uomo sposato che ci prova. Adesso non accontenterei più nessuno e non so se neppure crederei a un uomo sincero. Ci vorrà tempo.


Ci vorrà tempo, esatto. Quando lo dicevano a me li avrei presi a testate. Però è così. L'importante è che tu non aspetta spiegazioni perché tanto non arriveranno mai. Non aspettarti nemmeno le sue scuse, che anche se arrivano, fanculo, non te ne fai niente. Per un po' ti farai domande, ti farai paranoie, ti sentirai un cesso a pedali ma poi basta, eh. Tirati su e vivi. Divertiti un po', pensa a te stessa. Se non hai amici, cerca quelli piuttosto di un uomo.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Il parere di un uomo è importante. Avrei dovuto pensarla allo stesso tuo modo.... invece di "aspettarlo"... dovevo guardarmi in giro. Il problema è che io ero troppo coinvolta per poter guardarmi in giro.
> Forse chissà voi uomini vi coinvolgete di meno, siete capaci di essere più "egoisti" e vi cercate quello che vi fa stare meglio, senza sacrifici.
> Lui ha fatto lo stesso.... da single si è dato da fare... io non andavo bene per la mia situazione... difficile da accettare.
> Io volevo essere accettata per com'ero, forse sbaglio ma l'amore per una persona se c'è.... c'è. Come puoi amare qualcuno solo se ti da quello che vuoi? Dicono che l'amore colpisce all'improvviso ma dietro alle tue parole leggo premeditazione per avere la propria soddisfazione ... e solo quando hai trovato una donna che corrisponde ai tuoi "canoni" allora ti puoi innamorare? Come se fosse su comanda


Ah...che pazienza ....
Ancora sei convinta che il problema fosse che hai un figlio?
Sei distante ...ma molto molto molto


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

Io credo sia molto difficile raccontare _dopo_ come si stava _prima_.
Oggi non riscriverei mai le stesse parole scritte quando sono arrivata qui, racconterei tutto sotto altri aspetti. E già uno quando arriva a scrivere qui due lampadine le ha accese.
Non potrei oggi descrivere la me _dentro il rapporto_, tanto più quando si arriva ad un epigolo tutt'altro che felice. Sarei falsa. Falserei da sola il vissuto di ieri nel racconto di oggi.
Non ho letto un ricordo vagamente sereno (non dico neppure felice) di [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION], ad esempio, dentro il rapporto con suo marito. Eppure non dubito non ce ne siano anche stati.

Ho letto più persone incitare [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] al tradimento, a cui viene detto "ancora ti lamenti per tua moglie? ancora a parlare di lei? tradiscila!" scritto anche da persone a loro volta tradite. Il mio pensiero a riguardo semmai è stato lasciala, non tradiscila. Ma lui ha spiegato bene le sue scelte nel non separarsi.
Se io fosse l'amante di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], e lui mi raccontasse le stesse cose che scrive qui, omettendo solo la parte del _non mi separerò mai perchè non ho alcuna intenzione di ribaltare la mia vita e quanto costruito e il vedere mia figlia ogni giorno_, secondo voi sarebbe lecito sentendosi dire "ti amo, voglio vivere con te" farsi l'idea che lui ad un certo punto, senza forzature, decida di separarsi. O dovrei leggergli nel pensiero la parte in corsivo? Senza sapere nulla di concreto della sua situazione economica?

Qui ci si stupisce tanto della manipolazione (come fosse una cosa da imbecilli), quando tutti siamo manipolati. 
Ci sono diversi tipi di manipolazione. Io non ne sapevo nulla. Poi @Jocaranda mi ha messo la pulce all'orecchio e ho approfondito la tematica trovandomi a fare tombola (anche se non tutte hanno avuto breccia su di me, alcune l'hanno avuto solo in minima parte).
Ad esempio un fare accettare qualcosa volta per volta. Aspettare che si arrivi a che venga considerato normale e poi avanzare altre richieste. Nelle forme contrattuali di lavoro levare diritti volta per volta. Nel tempo. Progressivamente, fino ad arrivare alla precarierà totale. 
Accettare di soffrire oggi per un bene che arriverà domani. Do prospettive di un futuro migliore, che non è detto sarà vero, e ti chiedo di lavorare di più oggi. Se ti do una prospettiva che tu prendi per buona, la prendi per vera, e sarai disposto a fare dei sacrifici. Sono state fatte guerre per un domani migliore, e intanto per il domani migliore ti mando a morire oggi.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bisogna diventare sgamate.
> Ovvero capaci di comprendere e separare gli stronzi da quelli buoni.
> E' solo questione di esperienza.


Stronzi vs buoni mi fa sorridere  

Non è che sono buona se ti do' ogni più ampio spazio per  "infilarti".

Io mi presento. E ho delle richieste. Non aspetto che sia tu ad offrire. Ti faccio le mie richieste, E MI ATTENDO LE TUE. Poi posso anche offrire altro di mia sponte. E vedermi offrire altro di tua sponte.

Sicuramente se mi limito ad aspettare le tue offerte, o non mi interessi più di tanto, o desidero solo  "lavorare" sui tuoi bisogni  (richieste) esclusivamente nella mia direzione. Senza esporre i miei bisogni. Non è certamente per generosità  (di darti) o perché nulla voglio. E' controllo, essenzialmente. Io so cosa vuoi (e magari faccio leva su quello) e tu sei  "libero"... In mia balia, su bisogni che non sono chiari.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Primo neretto: per paura, tutto qui, la solitudine è brutta, io non volevo un uomo qualsiasi pur di non stare sola, ai tempi volevo lui, lo avevo idealizzato.... e in fondo speravo di sbagliarmi quando vedevo i fatti mancati o altro.
> Secondo neretto: non sono l'unica donna che vorrebbe un uomo e temo che molti stronzi hanno successo perché sanno imbrogliare bene con le parole e le false promesse.
> 
> 
> ...


Stavo riflettendo a quello che hai detto; dimmi lui ti diceva (spesso) che sei bella, bellissima, che ama i tuoi occhi, il tuo corpo ?
Rispondomi per favore poi ti spiego il perché della mia domanda.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io credo sia molto difficile raccontare _dopo_ come si stava _prima_.
> Oggi non riscriverei mai le stesse parole scritte quando sono arrivata qui, racconterei tutto sotto altri aspetti. E già uno quando arriva a scrivere qui due lampadine le ha accese.
> Non potrei oggi descrivere la me _dentro il rapporto_, tanto più quando si arriva ad un epigolo tutt'altro che felice. Sarei falsa. Falserei da sola il vissuto di ieri nel racconto di oggi.
> Non ho letto un ricordo vagamente sereno (non dico neppure felice) di [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION], ad esempio, dentro il rapporto con suo marito. Eppure non dubito non ce ne siano anche stati.
> ...



Qualche ricordo  "bello" ogni tanto l'ho detto  :incazzato: 

Comunque mi e' difficile incentrarci l'attenzione, questo si.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Il parere di un uomo è importante. Avrei dovuto pensarla allo stesso tuo modo.... invece di "aspettarlo"... dovevo guardarmi in giro. Il problema è che io ero troppo coinvolta per poter guardarmi in giro.
> *Forse chissà voi uomini vi coinvolgete di meno, siete capaci di essere più "egoisti" e vi cercate quello che vi fa stare meglio, senza sacrifici.*
> Lui ha fatto lo stesso.... da single si è dato da fare... *io non andavo bene per la mia situazione*... difficile da accettare.
> Io volevo essere accettata per com'ero, forse sbaglio ma l'amore per una persona se c'è.... c'è. Come puoi amare qualcuno solo se ti da quello che vuoi? *Dicono che l'amore colpisce all'improvviso ma dietro alle tue parole leggo premeditazione per avere la propria soddisfazion*e ... e solo quando hai trovato una donna che corrisponde ai tuoi "canoni" allora ti puoi innamorare? Come se fosse su comanda



Allora... sgombriamo il campo da alcune cose, se no qui aumentiamo il numero delle "gattare" in giro.
Non esiste un "voi uomini", ma un "tu, uomo".
E un "tu, donna".
Io e ripeto io, ho coscienza dei miei bisogni. Ci sono arrivato dopo essere innamorato accolto e respinto tante volte e dopo essere stato tradito dalla donna che amavo. Si chiama esperienza, ovvero quel novero di accadimenti in cui ti ritrovi che ti danno la possibilità se rielaborati di fare scelte più sane e consapevoli.
L'amore non colpisce all'improvviso e quasi sicuramente non con un dardo tratto da Cupido. Esiste un freno ai propri sentimenti, che fa sì che si ritardi il coinvolgimento a quando lo si ritiene opportuno: non può, soprattutto alla nostra età, essere casuale.


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Queste sono riflessioni che mi saranno utili per andare avanti e cambiare la mia vita, il mio modo di pormi e di volere ciò che voglio per me, senza paura.
> Ho impostato la mia vita per gli altri, finora, non ho mai messo me stessa davanti perché davanti c'erano sempre altre persone.
> Lui invece è il mio esatto contrario: si mette davanti a tutti, prende tutto quello che vuole e poi va via.
> 
> ...


 @_flower7700_, dal fondo.
Saper quando chiedere aiuto, a chi chiederlo ed accettarlo sono requisiti fondamentali per l'autonomia personale - e quindi affettiva - ma non solo, sono gli ingredienti fondamentali per il benessere. 

Se hai mal di pancia, cosa fai?
Vai dalla tua amica a piangere rimpiangendo di aver mangiato troppo tiramisù e incazzandoti perchè il tiramisù non aveva ingredienti assolutamente sani, oppure vai dal medico , spieghi la situazione e chiedi consigli e cura? 

Fra l'amica e il medico c'è una differenza fondamentale:
-nel primo caso, cadi e ti rotoli nel tuo stare male, senza attivare nulla che possa migliorare la tua situazione. 
- nel secondo caso, ti muovi attivamente per aver cura di te e cerchi fattivamente una soluzione. 
Spesso e volentieri già la sola attivazione da sollievo. Sentirsi partecipi e padroni delle proprie situazioni. 

In questo momento sei dall'amica a rotolarti per il mal di pancia, a inveire contro il tiramisù e ad immaginare innominabili malattie gastriche.
Quando magari basterebbe un antiacido. 

Te ne rendi conto? 

Il dire "mettere davanti gli altri"...mettitelo come punto da analizzare con qualcuno di competente. 
Questo non è il luogo, ma sappi che è una sorta di inganno. Una profezia di te che si autoadempie. 
E che ti porta alla fine, in buona sostanza, a sentirti costantemente defraudata di qualcosa che ritieni tuo ma che tu per prima non affermi essere tuo. 

E' un meccanismo chiave, per come ti leggo. 
Ed è il tuo modo per darti nei denti - attraverso gli altri - da sola. 

Quanto a lui...è semplicemente un assetato nel deserto. Un sempliciotto che ha a grandi linee imparato che se si rivende l'amore (amore o sogno dell'amore?) qualcuna che abbocca la trova. 
Ma lui stesso, in questo meccanismo, non trova soddisfazione per sè. 
Sono pere di acqua quelle che si fa. 

Uno stronzo è lucido, sa dove spingere le parole e dove fermarle. 
Non crea falle che potrebbero scompensargli la vita (e lui questo non lo ha saputo fare).
Un manipolatore sa quel che fa. E' tattico. E non lascia tracce dietro di sè.
Un egoista sa tutelare se stesso. 

Ti è andata pure bene, fosse stato un manipolatore serio ti avrebbe fatta a pezzi. 

Smettila di sopravvalutarlo. (ossia vederlo come non è; che è' quello che TU hai fatto, prima in positivo e adesso in negativo, per tutta la vostra relazione. L'immagine di lui, positivo e negativo, è nella tua testa. E questo è un altro punto da analizzare con qualcuno di competente)

Sei una preda facile @_flower7700_. 
Te lo ripeto, fai attenzione. 

Una buona regola, è che se i fatti non precedono le parole, sono favolette. 

Poi vedi tu.
Se vuoi stare dall'amica a lamentarti per il mal di pancia oppure se, mentre ti lamenti per il mal di pancia, ti attivi anche per risolverlo. 
Il tempo e la vita sono i tuoi. 
E non tornano indietro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' vero. Tutta sta chiarezza su  "quel che si vuole" e' rara.
> Sai una cosa però?
> Sedersi e guardare come si muovono un po' anche gli altri e' utile. Anche divertente, alle volte. Io non considero "buono" o "cattivo" chi prova a fare breccia nei miei bisogni. Semplicemente non lo considero "adatto per me". E non serve delineargli tutti i miei bisogni. Mi basta vedere quando non espone i suoi, per capire che non mi interessa. Questa e' una cosa che ho imparato proprio a  "sentire". Considero molto di più (anche se poi non c'è coincidenza di direzione con me... Non so come dire) chi vedo non fare "leva su di me". Ma su di sé. Questo implica una conoscenza dei propri bisogni senz'altro. Ma pure senza doverne fare l'elenco.
> Di contro, e' divertente farne un elenco pure sommario e breve a chi ha  "lavorato" sui tuoi bisogni per convertirli ai suoi: a quel punto vedi il disorientamento dell'altro diventa tangibile
> ...


 Anche chi mi fa elenco di bisogni e mette paletti mi fa un po' ridere. Anche perché chi è sposato, con figli, mutuo e genitori anziani non è che mi immagino che parta con le chiome al vento... 
Ma è anche reciproco.
Poi si vedrà..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Primo neretto: per paura, tutto qui, la solitudine è brutta, io non volevo un uomo qualsiasi pur di non stare sola, ai tempi volevo lui, lo avevo idealizzato.... e in fondo speravo di sbagliarmi quando vedevo i fatti mancati o altro.
> Secondo neretto: non sono l'unica donna che vorrebbe un uomo e temo che molti stronzi hanno successo perché sanno imbrogliare bene con le parole e le false promesse.
> 
> 
> ...


No. Non lo sai.
Non lo sa con chiarezza pure chi ha fatto terapia per anni. Figurati tu. Però hai bisogno di aiuto per non restare nella palude della tristezza.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi mi fa elenco di bisogni e mette paletti mi fa un po' ridere. Anche perché chi è sposato, con figli, mutuo e genitori anziani non è che mi immagino che parta con le chiome al vento...
> Ma è anche reciproco.
> Poi si vedrà..


L'elenco lo si fa con chi vuoi spiazzare, dopo che magari ha provato a marciarci su 

Con chi vuoi "provare" si parte da qualcosa di molto piccolo.
Per me.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto più persone incitare @_danny_ al tradimento, a cui viene detto "ancora ti lamenti per tua moglie? ancora a parlare di lei? tradiscila!" scritto anche da persone a loro volta tradite. Il mio pensiero a riguardo semmai è stato lasciala, non tradiscila. Ma lui ha spiegato bene le sue scelte nel non separarsi.
> Se io fosse l'amante di @_danny_, e lui mi raccontasse le stesse cose che scrive qui, omettendo solo la parte del _non mi separerò mai perchè non ho alcuna intenzione di ribaltare la mia vita e quanto costruito e il vedere mia figlia ogni giorno_, secondo voi sarebbe lecito sentendosi dire "ti amo, *voglio vivere con te*" farsi l'idea che lui ad un certo punto, senza forzature, decida di separarsi. O dovrei leggergli nel pensiero la parte in corsivo? Senza sapere nulla di concreto della sua situazione economica?


Io non pronuncerei mai quella frase se non ne avessi intenzione.
Non trovandomi in quella situazione, non ho modo per definire se potrei avere o meno un desiderio di questo tipo.
Vorrei che una donna fosse consapevole della reale situazione, questo sì.
Non sopporterei l'idea di creare false illusioni, ma sono anche una persona che non uscirebbe mai con una donna che non mi piacesse se percepissi in lei una certa attrazione nei miei confronti. 
A una donna mi piacerebbe poter dire solo come la vedo io, come arriva a me, e vedere accolta questa mia visione con piacere. Non vorrei mai pensasse lo facessi per adulazione o per portarmela a letto, ma neppure che, nell'eventualità, desse per scontato o al contrario temesse una parte progettuale che, magari, ancora non c'è.
Nient'altro.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti è andata pure bene, fosse stato un manipolatore serio ti avrebbe fatta a pezzi.
> 
> 
> Sei una preda facile @_flower7700_.
> ...


Tre cose importanti. Quototi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah...che pazienza ....
> Ancora sei convinta che il problema fosse che hai un figlio?
> Sei distante ...ma molto molto molto


La saggezza delle madri si apprezza troppo tardi. Mia madre diceva che se un uomo ti vuole, vai bene anche con tre figli di tre padri diversi e anche struccata e non depilata. Se non ti vuole puoi anche camminare sulle mani e non ti vorrà.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi mi fa elenco di bisogni e mette paletti mi fa un po' ridere. Anche perché chi è sposato, con figli, mutuo e genitori anziani non è che mi immagino che parta con le chiome al vento...
> Ma è anche reciproco.
> Poi si vedrà..


Se non hai coscienza dei tuoi bisogni e non hai paletti, rischi quasi sicuramente di farti male.
I bisogni sono basici: 
relazione leggera.
Relazione progettuale.
Grande amore.
Flirt.
Sesso.
Leggerezza.
Amicizia.
Combattere la solitudine.
Etc.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io credo sia molto difficile raccontare _dopo_ come si stava _prima_.
> Oggi non riscriverei mai le stesse parole scritte quando sono arrivata qui, racconterei tutto sotto altri aspetti. E già uno quando arriva a scrivere qui due lampadine le ha accese.
> Non potrei oggi descrivere la me _dentro il rapporto_, tanto più quando si arriva ad un epigolo tutt'altro che felice. Sarei falsa. Falserei da sola il vissuto di ieri nel racconto di oggi.
> Non ho letto un ricordo vagamente sereno (non dico neppure felice) di [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION], ad esempio, dentro il rapporto con suo marito. Eppure non dubito non ce ne siano anche stati.
> ...


Proprio così.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La saggezza delle madri si apprezza troppo tardi. *Mia madre diceva che se un uomo ti vuole, vai bene anche con tre figli di tre padri diversi e anche struccata e non depilata*. Se non ti vuole puoi anche camminare sulle mani e non ti vorrà.


Certo, però statisticamente non è che quel "ti vuole" lo si debba dare per scontato, dati certi parametri.....


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stronzi vs buoni mi fa sorridere
> 
> Non è che sono buona se ti do' ogni più ampio spazio per  "infilarti".
> 
> ...


Ma le tue sono le tue. Al primo posto sappiamo che c'è tuo figlio. 
Ora io non ti conosco e non voglio creare dubbi. Ne parlo solo come esempio. 
Ora tu stai sola, e hai deciso di star sola. Non ci stai poi così male e in stato di sofferenza. 
Ma un domani se conosci un uomo che ti sembra corrispondere a quanto cerchi, vai avanti con la conoscenza.
Intanto ti metti in buona fede, altrimenti sia mai con tutti sti traditori in giro e gente che ha più rapporti contemporaneamente tanto vale che gli metti un investigatore alle spalle dopo la prima settimana, ma credo conveniamo che sarebbe da paranoici.
Ora se questa persona trovi sia affidabile, sincera, accodiscente ai tuoi bisogni (che non saran piume vista l'età adulta), una persona che a differenza del tuo ex ti valorizza e ti stima, tu proverai piacere a stargli vicino. Questo piacere diventa abitudine, ce l'hai. Poi lui si raffredda, inizia a farti sentire inadeguata come persona. Ti leva stima. Così tu proverai paura o sensi di colpa e inizierai a fare dei cambiamenti per ripristinare lo stato iniziale, arrivando ad andare contro anche a te stessa. Facendo cose che altrimenti non avresti fatto.
E' così distante da quanto hai vissuto con tuo marito?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'elenco lo si fa con chi vuoi spiazzare, dopo che magari ha provato a marciarci su
> 
> Con chi vuoi "provare" si parte da qualcosa di molto piccolo.
> Per me.


D'accordo. È il "vediamo come va".


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non hai coscienza dei tuoi bisogni e non hai paletti, rischi quasi sicuramente di farti male.
> I bisogni sono basici:
> relazione leggera.
> Relazione progettuale.
> ...


Esattamente il contrario di quello che dico io


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario di quello che dico io


Partiamo da quelli di base, che si sbaglia pure su quelli troppo spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non hai coscienza dei tuoi bisogni e non hai paletti, rischi quasi sicuramente di farti male.
> I bisogni sono basici:
> relazione leggera.
> Relazione progettuale.
> ...


Ma ci si fa male sempre. Anche con una conoscenza del tuo sesso che sembrava potesse essere amicizia e invece no. Anche con i colleghi al lavoro che pensavi più onesti, rigorosi e leali.
Pretendere di non farsi male non fa vivere. Se avessi fatto la psicoanalisi al mio futuro marito, mai l'avrei sposato. Ma non avrei vissuto anni di gioia e non avrei avuto figli meravigliosi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, però statisticamente non è che quel "ti vuole" lo si debba dare per scontato, dati certi parametri.....


Non hai ancora raggiunto la saggezza


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci si fa male sempre. Anche con una conoscenza del tuo sesso che sembrava potesse essere amicizia e invece no. Anche con i colleghi al lavoro che pensavi più onesti, rigorosi e leali.
> Pretendere di non farsi male non fa vivere. Se avessi fatto la psicoanalisi al mio futuro marito, mai l'avrei sposato. *Ma non avrei vissuto anni di gioia e non avrei avuto figli meravigliosi*.


Dici poco?
Tuo marito non è affatto stata una cattiva scelta, malgrado l'esito.
Vi siete sposati, avete fatto una famiglia, è un uomo interessante... 
Avete costruito insieme e avuto una vita piacevole.
Finché è durato, certo.
Ma a quasi 50 anni non ci si può infilare in un tunnel scegliendo persone palesemente problematiche e in situazioni sbagliate. Bisogna aver chiaro esattamente cosa si vuole da quella persona e cosa ci si può aspettare.
Sogni e speranze lasciamoli ai ventenni.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai ancora raggiunto la saggezza


La pace dei sensi...


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non pronuncerei mai quella frase se non ne avessi intenzione.
> Non trovandomi in quella situazione, non ho modo per definire se potrei avere o meno un desiderio di questo tipo.
> Vorrei che una donna fosse consapevole della reale situazione, questo sì.
> Non sopporterei l'idea di creare false illusioni, ma sono anche una persona che non uscirebbe mai con una donna che non mi piacesse se percepissi in lei una certa attrazione nei miei confronti.
> ...


Non ne dubito Danny. Ho usato il tuo nome come esempio perchè sei una persona che si è aperta nel forum raccontandosi più volte (a differenza di altri utenti che partecipano senza esporsi con racconti personali). E quel che spesso manca nel racconto (falsato perchè scritto dopo) è la ciccia.
Io ho evitato di scrivere tantissime cose perchè andrebbero a identificare la persona (è sempre un forum a cui un domani potrebbe trovarsi ad accedere persino il figlio), avrei fatto prima "fregandomene" ma anche dall'altra parte c'è stata fiducia nei miei sentimenti, altrimenti certe cose personali non le avrei mai sapute. Tu invece qui hai scritto di tua iniziativa, liberamente, per questo ho fatto esempio su di te.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma le tue sono le tue. Al primo posto sappiamo che c'è tuo figlio.
> Ora io non ti conosco e non voglio creare dubbi. Ne parlo solo come esempio.
> Ora tu stai sola, e hai deciso di star sola. Non ci stai poi così male e in stato di sofferenza.
> Ma un domani se conosci un uomo che ti sembra corrispondere a quanto cerchi, vai avanti con la conoscenza.
> ...


Calma! 

Che i bisogni li si può cercare anche  "a contrario" eh, alla mia età e partendo da ciò che è mancato negli ultimi anni 
Libertà di vedersi: ti va una cena?
Piacere di vedersi: Vuoi vedermi oggi?
Sesso: proviamo?
Interesse: facciamo insieme questa cosa?
Rispetto degli spazi: scusami, ora non riesco.
Rispetto dei tempi: possiamo evitare questa cosa?
Condivisione: ti presento una mia coppia di amici, ti va?
Progettualità: che ne dici se l'estate prossima passiamo qualche giorno al mare insieme?
Dialogo: che ne pensi?

La fiducia costruisce gli spazi comuni.
Con mio marito a vent'anni certe cose avevano l'alibi dell'amore e la strada dei grandi progetti. Mea culpa e oggi pure mio inconscio merito.
Oggi non cerco le cose di ieri.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego..
> 
> Secondo me vai bene...pat pat  :carneval:
> 
> Una domanda, ma 10 cm duri sul serio o 10 cm che restano mezzi flosci?


Prima di rispondere al "quanto duro" avrei una domanda :carneval:

Ma il "Pat Pat" con le mani, se poi si litigasse e ti mollassi, diventa per caso un "tip tap" con i piedi?

No sai.. giusto x capire la "fine del cazzo" che mi aspetta :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Calma!
> 
> Che i bisogni li si può cercare anche  "a contrario" eh, alla mia età e partendo da ciò che è mancato negli ultimi anni
> Libertà di vedersi: ti va una cena?
> ...


Oggi hai uno schema. Che seguirai per tutelarti.
Ma il coinvolgimento se capita capita. Ed è anche bello. A 20 come a 60, anche se dirlo a 60 può sembrare ridicolo. La teoria è perfetta quanto il love bombing.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oggi hai uno schema. Che seguirai per tutelarti.
> Ma il coinvolgimento se capita capita. Ed è anche bello. A 20 come a 60, anche se dirlo a 60 può sembrare ridicolo. La teoria è perfetta quanto il love bombing.


Tu parli di teoria e di  "schemi" per tutelarmi.

Io ho fatto un elenco dei miei bisogni.

Buffo eh?

Ebbene si, sono rompiballe e PRETENDO che le balle vengano rotte pure a me. Richieste, richieste e richieste. E risposte, risposte, risposte.


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prima di rispondere al "quanto duro" avrei una domanda :carneval:
> 
> Ma il "Pat Pat" con le mani, se poi si litigasse e ti mollassi, diventa per caso un "tip tap" con i piedi?
> 
> No sai.. giusto x capire la "fine del cazzo" che mi aspetta :rotfl:


Eh...tutto dipende da te 

Avrai cura dei miei piedini? 
Ti ci dedicherai con devozione e passione? 
Saprai non solo appagare, ma anche anticipare i miei desideri abbandonandoti in essi e lasciando che il tuo piacere diventi il mio?


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Voglio aggiungere un'altra cosa...
> E' raro che un uomo si innamori di qualcuna da cui viene adulato (*forse un narcisista, non so)*.
> Ci si innamora, o ci si lega, a una donna di cui si ha profonda stima, che ci piace, con cui ci si trova bene.
> Certe frasi non ce le si aspetta proprio e anche arrivassero non cambierebbero la sostanza delle cose.





danny ha detto:


> Da quelli che amano essere adulati io me ne starei alla larga. *Troppo incentrati su di sé per vedere te.*
> E, secondo me, troppo deboli, fragili. DI quella fragilità che rischia di calpestarti.
> Io sono attratto dalla donna che mi piace, non dal fatto di piacermi riflesso in quella donna.
> Non mi aspetto adulazione, ma sincerità.
> ...



Un narcisista non ama nessuno, solo sè stesso. 
Adulare un narcisista non serve perché lui cerca donne da adulare e prendere nella rete... non si fa prendere da un'altra narcisista che adula. 
Il mio credo possa essere senz'altro nella categoria narcisisti.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Arcistufo aveva ragione, una persona normale non vorrebbe un'altra moglie in casa in tutta fretta, a meno che lui voglia davvero solo la serva in casa. Io non potevo fargli da serva in casa, neppure a volerlo.
> 
> Adesso vedo lui come un manipolatore, bugiardo e traditore per indole, non potrà cambiare davvero.... al massimo farà attenzione a non farsi mai scoprire a tradire, ma lo farà.
> Devo solo essere felice che lui stia con l'altra *giusto?* Già... ormai devo farmene una ragione.
> ...


Tanto non sarai felice se chiedi ad altri se è giusto o meno un tuo stato di felicità. Mica viene a comando.

Non è che aveva un piano B. Vedi l'ex che ha le amichette da sposato mica pensa "me le tengo lì qualora mia moglie mi beccasse per farmi il giro dopo", semplicemente saran persone che ha trovato piacevoli d'aspetto, e come fa con tutte inizia mostrandosi amico, magari neppure senza strategia sai, perchè se trovasse la furbona lo raggira e potrebbe arrivare a ricattarlo nel peggiore dei modi. Ma quella è parte della sua realtà "dietro la tenda" di oggi. Quel dietro la tenda resterà sempre lì, dormiente, un pensiero, una fantasia, una foto di una figa. Ma se gli levi la moglie, se la moglie lo becca, lui aprirà la tenda, perchè è quanto su cui comunque ha lavorato ne suo presente (anche se in minima parte, anche se erano solo cose perlopiù virtuali). Capisci ora?


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Un narcisista non ama nessuno, solo sè stesso.
> Adulare un narcisista non serve perché lui cerca donne da adulare e prendere nella rete... non si fa prendere da un'altra narcisista che adula.
> Il mio credo possa essere senz'altro nella categoria narcisisti.



Giusto per intenderci sul significato che do al termine


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Un narcisista non può vedere la donna o l'uomo, non può avere stima per loro, ammirazione, apprezzamento, apertura ai sentimenti. Vedrà sempre e solo sé stesso e coloro che sono funzionali all'elevazione di sé.
Un narcisista sceglierà chi lo ammira o lo adula, non chi è sincero.
Ma non sarà mai una grave perdita, perché chi ama sé stesso, vedrà gli altri solo dal punto di vista funzionale, senza provare grande trasporto o stima per loro.
Anzi: potrebbe addirittura provare fastidio per i successi altrui, quando mettano in ombra l'immagine che ha di sé.
Il tuo amante, Flower, gioiva per le foto che scattavi quando erano particolarmente belle?


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu parli di teoria e di  "schemi" per tutelarmi.
> 
> Io ho fatto un elenco dei miei bisogni.
> 
> ...


Mi è venuto da dire tutelarti rispetto al dolore e a quanto hai passato con il tuo ex marito.
Bisogni è meglio :up:


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché chiudevo gli occhi ?
> È su questo che devi lavorare


Ma lo so perché chiudevo gli occhi. Perché sapevo che lo avrei perso. Dentro di me lo sapevo. Ma volevo vivere la storia e vedere se davvero avevo ragione, ecco non credevo di avere ragione... speravo di no. 
Ora lo so che avevo ragione, e non ci cadrò più nella stessa situazione in nessuna eventualità futura.




Vera ha detto:


> Ci vorrà tempo, esatto. Quando lo dicevano a me li avrei presi a testate. Però è così. L'importante è che tu non aspetta spiegazioni perché tanto non arriveranno mai. *Non aspettarti nemmeno le sue scuse, che anche se arrivano, fanculo, non te ne fai niente*. Per un po' ti farai domande, ti farai paranoie, ti sentirai un cesso a pedali ma poi basta, eh. Tirati su e vivi. Divertiti un po', pensa a te stessa. Se non hai amici, cerca quelli piuttosto di un uomo.


Ho bloccato il contatto... non può più scrivere e dubito proprio che ha interesse a farlo.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah...che pazienza ....
> Ancora sei convinta che il problema fosse che hai un figlio?
> Sei distante ...ma molto molto molto


Ma cosa ti rende così certa che il figlio non fosse un problema? 
Nella situazione "ognuno a casa sua" poteva non esserlo ma nella situazione "convivenza" altroché. Per me è un punto che ha puntato a favore di "scartiamola".


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi è venuto da dire tutelarti rispetto al dolore e a quanto hai passato con il tuo ex marito.
> Bisogni è meglio :up:


Il bisogno di ricevere richieste (che è sapere i bisogni altrui) e' la mia migliore tutela. Almeno mi confronto con le risposte che voglio dare


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Giusto per intenderci sul significato che do al termine


In realtà è decisamente più ampio di così. Poi il narcisista e’ una cosa, la persona affetta da disturbo narcisistico da personalità e’ un’altra.
Il fulcro però rimane che chi è affetto da DNP aggancia in modo patologico solo i propri simili ma su uno spettro diverso. E se chi e’ Agganciato lo capisce che era propenso a farsi agganciare e’ a buon punto per andare oltre.
Poi c’e chi attribuisce al disturbo un aspetto “perverso” che a me pare una minchiata...soprattutto se pone la vittima come indifesa e innocente ....
Non e’ così .... spesso è più “narcisista” la pseudo vittima di turno ma non se ne accorge e continua a fare, appunto to, la vittima


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Io credo sia molto difficile raccontare dopo come si stava prima.*
> 
> 
> *Qui ci si stupisce tanto della manipolazione (come fosse una cosa da imbecilli), quando tutti siamo manipolati.
> ...


Quoto tutto. 
Idem sul discorso manipolazione, non ne ero a conoscenza, almeno fino a poco tempo fa. 
Seguo anche gruppi FB sul tema e mi ci ritrovo purtroppo molto bene nelle dinamiche di manipolazione e dipendenza.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà è decisamente più ampio di così. *Poi il narcisista e’ una cosa, la persona affetta da disturbo narcisistico da personalità e’ un’altra.*
> Il fulcro però rimane che chi è affetto da DNP aggancia in modo patologico solo i propri simili ma su uno spettro diverso. E se chi e’ Agganciato lo capisce che era propenso a farsi agganciare e’ a buon punto per andare oltre.
> Poi c’e chi attribuisce al disturbo un aspetto “perverso” che a me pare una minchiata...soprattutto se pone la vittima come indifesa e innocente ....
> Non e’ così .... spesso è più “narcisista” la pseudo vittima di turno ma non se ne accorge


Sì, la seconda definizione non la prendo neppure in considerazione.
Mi attengo all'aggettivo da vocabolario.
In una situazione tipo vedo solitamente due persone che cercano un equilibrio evitando di guardare l'altro, ma sulla base solo ed esclusivamente di quello che vogliono.
Ovviamente l'equilibrio è instabile.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo a quello che hai detto; dimmi lui ti diceva (spesso) che sei bella, bellissima, che ama i tuoi occhi, il tuo corpo ?
> Rispondomi per favore poi ti spiego il perché della mia domanda.


Sì me lo diceva... mi diceva anche molto altro che però non riporto


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sì me lo diceva... mi diceva anche molto altro che però non riporto


Sinceramente, sei bella?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...tutto dipende da te
> 
> Avrai cura dei miei piedini?
> Ti ci dedicherai con devozione e passione?
> Saprai non solo appagare, ma anche anticipare i miei desideri abbandonandoti in essi e lasciando che il tuo piacere diventi il mio?


Balletti sul mio cazzo per ora non ne sento, ma la musica che già arriva alle mie orecchie, mi piace poco :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti è andata pure bene, fosse stato un manipolatore serio ti avrebbe fatta a pezzi.


Mi piacerebbe che mi spiegassi meglio questa frase.

Tu dici che lui non è un manipolatore giusto? Cosa mi avrebbe potuto fare un vero manipolatore? Mi avrebbe fatta a pezzi in che maniera? 

Lui nella sua vita di falle non ne ha lasciate... la moglie non ha mai scoperto di me. Ha scoperto un solo tradimento anni fa, poi gli altri lui li ha coperti molto bene (me lo ha detto lui agli inizi). Lui ha fatto in modo che la moglie lo lasciasse, non l'ha cacciata ha solo atteso che lei non ce la facesse più. 

Io ci vedo manipolazione, per entrambe.


----------



## Lostris (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente, sei bella?


Ma che domanda è?

Cerchi di capire lei o lui?


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Balletti sul mio cazzo per ora non ne sento, ma la musica che già arriva alle mie orecchie, mi piace poco :rotfl: :carneval:


Per i balletti, appunto chiedevo la consistenza :carneval:

Quanto alla musica...io suono la mia, a te la tua...poi si può dare un occhio alle armonie


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che mi spiegassi meglio questa frase.
> 
> Tu dici che lui non è un manipolatore giusto? Cosa mi avrebbe potuto fare un vero manipolatore? Mi avrebbe fatta a pezzi in che maniera?
> 
> ...


Adesso sono su cel, più tardi da pc volentieri


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che mi spiegassi meglio questa frase.
> 
> Tu dici che lui non è un manipolatore giusto? Cosa mi avrebbe potuto fare un vero manipolatore? Mi avrebbe fatta a pezzi in che maniera?
> 
> ...


Flower, non è che se ci sei cascata come una polla ora devi andare a consolarti pensando che lui era Houdini.
Era ed è un uomo di una banalità disarmante nelle scelte, un mediocre, che non ha avuto il coraggio di assumemere una cazzo di posizione neppure quando si è trattato di lasciarti, un traditore abituato a vivere di facili sotterfugi facendosi i cazzi propri.
Non è niente di che. Non ci ha messo molto sforzo per farti abboccare.
Ora devi solo capire qual è l'amo da cui devi stare lontana, vedere le esche e concentrarti sul "cibo vero".


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è?
> 
> Cerchi di capire lei o lui?


Lei.
Di lui non me ne frega niente.
E' irrilevante.
Lei sta ancora graffiando i vetri con le unghie.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente, sei bella?


Bè ma quando si è innamorati non si vede l'altro bello? Ricordo un mio amico che mi raccontava di quella che era diventata la sua fidanzata, mi aveva raccontato di lei e aveva finito con "e poi è bellissima!!!".
Era cotto. Ricordo quella frase e i suoi occhi che si erano spostati verso l'alto mentre la pronunciava.
L'avevo visto uscire con delle superstrafighe, fisico perfetto, bellissimo viso, vestite alla moda.
Una sera mi ha invitato in pizzeria e c'era anche lei. Una ragazza normale, sovrappeso (lo era anche lui), vestita in modo anche troppo da bomboniera, una rata di malta in faccia da far paura (cose che notiamo noi donne), capelli naturali ma sembrava la parrucca cotonata di una barbie, un modo di porsi che faceva trapelare insicurezze.
Mica la stava prendendo in giro... era veramente innamorato di lei.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tanto non sarai felice se chiedi ad altri se è giusto o meno un tuo stato di felicità. Mica viene a comando.
> 
> Non è che aveva un piano B. Vedi l'ex che ha le amichette da sposato mica pensa "me le tengo lì qualora mia moglie mi beccasse per farmi il giro dopo", semplicemente saran persone che ha trovato piacevoli d'aspetto, e come fa con tutte inizia mostrandosi amico, magari neppure senza strategia sai, perchè se trovasse la furbona lo raggira e potrebbe arrivare a ricattarlo nel peggiore dei modi. Ma quella è parte della sua realtà "dietro la tenda" di oggi. Quel dietro la tenda resterà sempre lì, dormiente, un pensiero, una fantasia, una foto di una figa. *Ma se gli levi la moglie, se la moglie lo becca, lui aprirà la tenda, perchè è quanto su cui comunque ha lavorato ne suo presente (anche se in minima parte, anche se erano solo cose perlopiù virtuali). Capisci ora?*


Certo che capisco, lui ha dovuto alzare quella tenda. E forse aveva già trovato l'altra opportunità. Non posso saperlo, ma visto il tipo, è assai probabile. 

Ricordo che già dopo pochi mesi che lo frequentavo mi parlava del passato, delle sue "amiche" che scopavano col marito solo una volta al mese.... io mi sono chiesta che amiche fossero per entrare in intimità e raccontare simili cose ad un amico, poi ho realizzato che forse erano ex amanti che aveva avuto. Ad oggi ovvio penso più male, probabilmente queste amiche sono ancora nel suo cellulare.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Bè ma quando si è innamorati non si vede l'altro bello*? Ricordo un mio amico che mi raccontava di quella che era diventata la sua fidanzata, mi aveva raccontato di lei e aveva finito con "e poi è bellissima!!!".
> Era cotto. Ricordo quella frase e i suoi occhi che si erano spostati verso l'alto mentre la pronunciava.
> L'avevo visto uscire con delle superstrafighe, fisico perfetto, bellissimo viso, vestite alla moda.
> Una sera mi ha invitato in pizzeria e c'era anche lei. Una ragazza normale, sovrappeso (lo era anche lui), vestita in modo anche troppo da bomboniera, una rata di malta in faccia da far paura (cose che notiamo noi donne), capelli naturali ma sembrava la parrucca cotonata di una barbie, un modo di porsi che faceva trapelare insicurezze.
> Mica la stava prendendo in giro... *era veramente innamorato di lei*.


E ne sono più che convinto.
E' assolutamente così, in genere.
Se la frase è sincera.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E ne sono più che convinto.
> E' assolutamente così, in genere.
> Se la frase è sincera.


Sai a ricordare questo aneddoto mi è venuto un pensiero non fatto ai tempi. La fidanzata di cui era innamorato aveva caratteristiche, almeno fisiche, molto simili alla madre di lui (l'avevo conosciuta).


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un narcisista non può vedere la donna o l'uomo, non può avere stima per loro, ammirazione, apprezzamento, apertura ai sentimenti. Vedrà sempre e solo sé stesso e coloro che sono funzionali all'elevazione di sé.
> Un narcisista sceglierà chi lo ammira o lo adula, non chi è sincero.
> Ma non sarà mai una grave perdita, perché chi ama sé stesso, vedrà gli altri solo dal punto di vista funzionale, senza provare grande trasporto o stima per loro.
> Anzi: potrebbe addirittura provare fastidio per i successi altrui, quando mettano in ombra l'immagine che ha di sé.
> *Il tuo amante, Flower, gioiva per le foto che scattavi quando erano particolarmente belle*?


Gioire no, se erano belle effettivamente mi diceva che lo erano, se erano brutte mi diceva come correggerle. Ma sempre nell'ottica "maestro-allieva".

Notavo però che se parlavo di altri fotografi, magari lodando certe tecniche, lui diceva che comunque le cose lui sapeva farle meglio di loro, partiva in quarta parlando dei suoi successi in passato con le foto, ecc. Si sentiva superiore rispetto agli altri, e non solo nelle fotografie, ma anche sul lavoro.
Esempio: lui si è messo in proprio agli inizi della nostra conoscenza. Il perché? Perché i suoi capi erano tutti idioti e non sapevano lavorare e gli facevano fare lavori di merda,dunque meglio rischiare e mettersi in proprio. Ci sta che qualcuno abbia le palle per mettersi in proprio, visto il periodo congiunturale, però non per quei motivi, certamente mi pare un po' presuntuoso... poi resta il fatto che finora gli funziona.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Certo che capisco, lui ha dovuto alzare quella tenda. E forse aveva già trovato l'altra opportunità. Non posso saperlo, ma visto il tipo, è assai probabile.
> 
> Ricordo che già dopo pochi mesi che lo frequentavo mi parlava del passato, delle sue "amiche" che scopavano col marito solo una volta al mese.... io mi sono chiesta che amiche fossero per entrare in intimità e raccontare simili cose ad un amico, poi ho realizzato che forse erano ex amanti che aveva avuto. Ad oggi ovvio penso più male, probabilmente queste amiche sono ancora nel suo cellulare.


Non è che ha dovuto, è che anche lui nel suo vivere quotidiano, ha scritto quella realtà.
Tu prima avevi scritto "sapeva che la moglie prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata". No non lo sapeva. Altrimenti non si faceva beccare. Non è strategia questa, è da cretini farsi beccare dalla moglie. Farsi beccare vuol dire lasciare a lei decidere del tuo futuro.
Che senso ha aspettare che una moglie scoppi? Poi scoppi, ossia che esploda. Una bomba.
Ti sembra un piano tenersi amiche o possibili amiche pure sposate, o magari separate con figli (quella è la statistica), in caso la moglie ti becchi?
Ti sembra un piano portarsi un'amante che non vogliamo nella vita come compagna ogni weekend nei capanni aspettando che la moglie scoppi?
Il piano era stare dove era, aspettando il tempo passasse come fan molti. Se crollava di brutto per i suoi problemi e finiva in ospedale con mesi di riabilitazione a seguire chi sarebbe stato vicino a lui???


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può essere.
> L'amante di mia moglie ha chiesto a lei di sposarlo mollando me, poi dopo neppure un anno ha celebrato le nozze con un'altra. Quel giorno sul suo profilo FB ho visto la condivisione pubblica di un post ricordo da parte di una sua amica stesa su un materasso.
> Molto probabilmente lui ha fatto il conto che non sarebbe stato facile sposarsi con una donna alla sua età e ha messo in caldo un po' di donne che gli piacevano per raggiungere l'obiettivo.
> Magari mia moglie era al primo posto nelle preferenze, ma aveva l'incognita del fatto di essere sposata con figlia.
> Quella che ha sposato non lo era.


In effetti anche tu hai avuto la tua dose di patimenti, con questa storia. 
Posso chiederti come mai hai deciso di restare con lei nonostante tutto? Ti fidi ancora? Non ha paura che un giorno possa ricapitare? 




danny ha detto:


> Sono due cose collegate.
> Ti posso chiedere una cosa?
> Potresti descriverti?
> Come ti vedi, insomma, al di là del tuo sentirti sola e vecchia, che hai già detto.


Eh descrivermi, diciamo che sono normale, non sono una strafiga ma neppure un cesso 
Lui mi faceva sentire una strafiga, a dirla tutta, con tutti quei complimenti  , alcuni mi parevano anche eccessivi. 
Mi vedo con tanti anni sulle spalle, anche se ne dimostro molti di meno della mia età, lui stesso ha dato per scontato che fossi molto più giovane di lui , e lui ha in effetti 5 anni meno di me.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Gioire no, se erano belle effettivamente mi diceva che lo erano, se erano brutte mi diceva come correggerle. Ma sempre nell'ottica "maestro-allieva".
> 
> Notavo però che se parlavo di altri fotografi, magari lodando certe tecniche, lui diceva che comunque le cose lui sapeva farle meglio di loro, partiva in quarta parlando dei suoi successi in passato con le foto, ecc. Si sentiva superiore rispetto agli altri, e non solo nelle fotografie, ma anche sul lavoro.
> Esempio: lui si è messo in proprio agli inizi della nostra conoscenza. Il perché? Perché i suoi capi erano tutti idioti e non sapevano lavorare e gli facevano fare lavori di merda,dunque meglio rischiare e mettersi in proprio. Ci sta che qualcuno abbia le palle per mettersi in proprio, visto il periodo congiunturale, però non per quei motivi, certamente mi pare un po' presuntuoso... poi resta il fatto che finora gli funziona.


Beh, ce l'ha fatta, funziona... Perché no?
Mi sembra solo che abbia messo in pratica le sue capacità. Ha fatto benissimo.
Magari è davvero più in gamba dei suoi capi.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è che ha dovuto, è che anche lui nel suo vivere quotidiano, ha scritto quella realtà.
> Tu prima avevi scritto "sapeva che la moglie prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata". No non lo sapeva. Altrimenti non si faceva beccare. Non è strategia questa, è da cretini farsi beccare dalla moglie. Farsi beccare vuol dire lasciare a lei decidere del tuo futuro.
> Che senso ha aspettare che una moglie scoppi? Poi scoppi, ossia che esploda. Una bomba.
> Ti sembra un piano tenersi amiche o possibili amiche pure sposate, o magari separate con figli (quella è la statistica), in caso la moglie ti becchi?
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## flower7700 (10 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è che ha dovuto, è che anche lui nel suo vivere quotidiano, ha scritto quella realtà.
> Tu prima avevi scritto "sapeva che la moglie prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata". No non lo sapeva. Altrimenti non si faceva beccare. Non è strategia questa, è da cretini farsi beccare dalla moglie. *Farsi beccare vuol dire lasciare a lei decidere del tuo futuro.*
> Che senso ha aspettare che una moglie scoppi? Poi scoppi, ossia che esploda. Una bomba.
> Ti sembra un piano tenersi amiche o possibili amiche pure sposate, o magari separate con figli (quella è la statistica), in caso la moglie ti becchi?
> ...


La moglie non lo ha beccato con me. Ha solo deciso di lasciarlo, probabilmente perché lui a casa negli ultimi 2 anni non ci era mai stato, almeno nei WE di giorno. Poi lei voleva figli, e a 42 anni non poteva più aspettare che lui forse si decidesse, e ha deciso di andarsene (immagino con molta sofferenza, non credo felicemente).
Lui non intendeva restare solo, ci si è trovato, a volte gli altri decidono per te. 

Per questo motivo io penso che lui, la vita da single, non la voglia fare... vorrà una nuova moglie a casa al più presto, così ha qualcuno che si occupa di lui. Raramente un uomo sta solo a lungo, anche per le questioni puramente "casalinghe". 

Solo nell'ambito lavorativo ho visto diversi uomini divorziare ma poi subito trovare una compagna fissa; uno addirittura pochi mesi dopo il divorzio si è messo con una tipa e lei è già incinta, e non è passato neppure un anno dal divorzio. 

Io come donna non ambisco particolarmente a diventare moglie in questo momento, trovo sia già impegnativo con mio figlio, un'altro uomo da accudire no... ognuno a casa sua.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ma lo so perché chiudevo gli occhi. Perché sapevo che lo avrei perso. Dentro di me lo sapevo. Ma volevo vivere la storia e vedere se davvero avevo ragione, ecco non credevo di avere ragione... speravo di no.
> Ora lo so che avevo ragione, e non ci cadrò più nella stessa situazione in nessuna eventualità futura.
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa c’entra la convivenza? Pensavi che si sarebbe trasferito da te dopo la separazione ? 
Uno normale che  ama ma c’e un figlio con cui non si vuole condividere ... lo si comunica: “cara, io avrò una casa mia ..e ci vedremo alla luce del sole ...ma non mi sento di fare il padre surrogato ..., non fa per me...” 
non si eclissa dicendoti “opperbacco...non mi hai più chiamato tu però ...”...
Gente di questo tipo e’ piena di donne ...sparse...non ha scelto lei ..ha lei e altre ... 
te ti ha lasciato perché non poteva dare seguito alle promesse che ti aveva fatto e per cui l’alibi era il suo  matrimonio 
Tuo figlio non c’entra ...
E se centrasse sarebbe un elemento in più per mandarlo a stravaffanculo dai tuoi pensieri


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> In effetti anche tu hai avuto la tua dose di patimenti, con questa storia.
> Posso chiederti come mai hai deciso di restare con lei nonostante tutto? Ti fidi ancora? Non ha paura che un giorno possa ricapitare?
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la domanda, a cui  posso dare una risposta, finalmente  
Perché ho fatto la scelta più vantaggiosa. 
Sono padre a tempo pieno, non sono solo, ho qualche soldo in più, e altre questioni affettive qua e là. 
Se ricapiterà sono già vaccinato.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Eh descrivermi, diciamo che sono normale, non sono una strafiga ma neppure un cesso
> Lui mi faceva sentire una strafiga, a dirla tutta, con tutti quei complimenti  , alcuni mi parevano anche eccessivi.
> Mi vedo con tanti anni sulle spalle, anche se ne dimostro molti di meno della mia età, lui stesso ha dato per scontato che fossi molto più giovane di lui , e lui ha in effetti 5 anni meno di me.


Ti vedi quindi come una donna appetibile, in fondo. 
È ovvio che in una storia sia compito dell'altro farti stare bene, e in questo anche farti sentire più bella.
Anche strafiga, se a te piace sentirti così. 
Ci sta. 
Non è mica solo prerogativa di lui...


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sì me lo diceva... mi diceva anche molto altro che però non riporto


Ecco.... non ci sono regole. Probabilmente in futuro se un uomo ti riempirà di complimenti non ti fiderai più perché ti ricorderà il suo modo di fare. Ma io direi come regola principale di diffidare di chi eviterà di conoscere tuo figlio. Questo è un segnale che non vuole fare progetti. 
Non e’ una garanzia, ma comunque sicuramente da diffidare. 
Io ho un marito che mi ha tradita e delusa profondamente ed in seguito ho conosciuto il mio amante. Quasi 4 anni sono passati. Uno di loro non mi ha mai detto di essere bella. Mai. L’altro me lo dice quasi ogni giorno. E sono sempre io. Prova ad indovinare chi dei due non mi ha mai detto di essere bella ?


----------



## francoff (10 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco.... non ci sono regole. Probabilmente in futuro se un uomo ti riempirà di complimenti non ti fiderai più perché ti ricorderà il suo modo di fare. Ma io direi come regola principale di diffidare di chi eviterà di conoscere tuo figlio. Questo è un segnale che non vuole fare progetti.
> Non e’ una garanzia, ma comunque sicuramente da diffidare.
> Io ho un marito che mi ha tradita e delusa profondamente ed in seguito ho conosciuto il mio amante. Quasi 4 anni sono passati. Uno di loro non mi ha mai detto di essere bella. Mai. L’altro me lo dice quasi ogni giorno. E sono sempre io. Prova ad indovinare chi dei due non mi ha mai detto di essere bella ?


Se è una delle chiavi per "fare tana" non è che sia un grosso sforzo........dopo essersi preso quello che vuole si tira su i pantaloni e ti manda a casa dal maritino a vivere la quotidianità.....un "sei bella" costa molto poco....


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Se è una delle chiavi per "fare tana" non è che sia un grosso sforzo........dopo essersi preso quello che vuole si tira su i pantaloni e ti manda a casa dal maritino a vivere la quotidianità.....un "sei bella" costa molto poco....


Bravo


----------



## Marjanna (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La moglie non lo ha beccato con me. Ha solo deciso di lasciarlo, probabilmente perché lui a casa negli ultimi 2 anni non ci era mai stato, almeno nei WE di giorno. Poi lei voleva figli, e a 42 anni non poteva più aspettare che lui forse si decidesse, e ha deciso di andarsene (immagino con molta sofferenza, non credo felicemente).
> Lui non intendeva restare solo, ci si è trovato, a volte gli altri decidono per te.
> 
> Per questo motivo io penso che lui, la vita da single, non la voglia fare... vorrà una nuova moglie a casa al più presto, così ha qualcuno che si occupa di lui. Raramente un uomo sta solo a lungo, anche per le questioni puramente "casalinghe".
> ...


Probabilmente? Quindi non sei certa. Ipotesi.
Vedi a me è stato detto che lui aveva detto alla moglie del tradimento. Fossi andata dietro a questa ennesima affermazione sai a cosa sarei dovuta filare dietro? Al fatto che lei avrebbe deciso, ad un eventuale cercarmi di lei, a qualcosa che sarebbe successo.. ancora, non oggi, ma in un domani forse chissà. Ovviamente a me non era dato sapere nulla di più di quel aver comunicato alla moglie del tradimento. Dunque quale senso riferirlo a me?
Vedi non era vero, e non servivano più indagini, pensieri su pensieri, ipotesi, non era vero. 
Male fa male, da qualche parte dentro. L'autostima ne risente.
_Hai voluto il giocattolo? Trattalo da giocattolo!_ Erano state parole sue riferite ad un'altra donna, anche se _tu sei diversa_.

PS: credimi che da qualche parte vorrei veramente fosse reale, nel senso che non fosse l'ennesima balla, perchè vorrebbe dire che un minimo di stima la teneva, non che dopo tutto il tempo passato ancora tenti di prendermi nel retino con una balla. Io valgo una balla? Una menzogna? No, ma per lui si. 
Sono queste cose che portano a sentirsi un cesso, è vedere come uno ti ha valutata.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per i balletti, appunto chiedevo la consistenza :carneval:
> 
> Quanto alla musica...io suono la mia, a te la tua...poi si può dare un occhio alle armonie


Ma sai.. la tua con quei Pat Pat di partenza, un po' inquietante di per sè lo è :carneval:

Che poi alla fine te eri ancora piccina, mi pare, ma è un giochino che già a quel tempo lo spiegava bene tra le righe, benché in chiave romantica, Lucio Battisti, con il nastro rosa..

Chissà chissà chi sei
Minchia poca ne hai
Chissà che sarà di noi
Lo scopriremo solo vivendo..

Comunque adesso ho un po' paura
Che passi la scarsa fornitura
Ma mi dovessi pure lasciare
Sul tuo cazzo andrei a ballare...

[video=youtube;DrbU36HY4NQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrbU36HY4NQ[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu parli di teoria e di  "schemi" per tutelarmi.
> 
> Io ho fatto un elenco dei miei bisogni.
> 
> ...


Quanto siamo simili


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ma lo so perché chiudevo gli occhi. Perché sapevo che lo avrei perso. Dentro di me lo sapevo. Ma volevo vivere la storia e vedere se davvero avevo ragione, ecco non credevo di avere ragione... speravo di no.
> Ora lo so che avevo ragione, e non ci cadrò più nella stessa situazione in nessuna eventualità futura.
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda io non voglio assolutamente animali in casa. 
Ma se fosse la motivazione per scartare un uomo, dell’uomo non mi importerebbe granché anche senza cane.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà è decisamente più ampio di così. Poi il narcisista e’ una cosa, la persona affetta da disturbo narcisistico da personalità e’ un’altra.
> Il fulcro però rimane che chi è affetto da DNP aggancia in modo patologico solo i propri simili ma su uno spettro diverso. E se chi e’ Agganciato lo capisce che era propenso a farsi agganciare e’ a buon punto per andare oltre.
> Poi c’e chi attribuisce al disturbo un aspetto “perverso” che a me pare una minchiata...soprattutto se pone la vittima come indifesa e innocente ....
> Non e’ così .... spesso è più “narcisista” la pseudo vittima di turno ma non se ne accorge e continua a fare, appunto to, la vittima


Concordo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Se è una delle chiavi per "fare tana" non è che sia un grosso sforzo........dopo essersi preso quello che vuole si tira su i pantaloni e ti manda a casa dal maritino a vivere la quotidianità.....un "sei bella" costa molto poco....


Quoto


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Se è una delle chiavi per "fare tana" non è che sia un grosso sforzo........dopo essersi preso quello che vuole si tira su i pantaloni e ti manda a casa dal maritino a vivere la quotidianità.....un "sei bella" costa molto poco....


Certo che dire “ sei bella “ non costa niente, proprio niente.
Se questo “ sei bella” fosse accompagnato solo dalle due ore in camera da letto e poi via dal marito, sono più che d’accordo con te. Dipende molto dalle azioni che seguono, non necessariamente un doppio divorzio e due famiglie sfasciate. Ma se c’è la richiesta di passare sempre più tempo insieme, giorno e notte e tristezza quando ci si separa e appena separati arriva subito la domanda quando ci rivediamo, allora queste parole non le intendo solo come chiave per ottenere quello che lui vuole. 
E queste semplici parole che in effetti non costano niente ma fanno tanto, perché un marito non le ha mai dette ? Neanche da fidanzati. Probabilmente per lui non sono bella, ma ero semplicemente la donna affidabile da sposare. 
Si, il suo complimento che mi fa e va per la maggiore è : “ sei figa”. Grazie, ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La moglie non lo ha beccato con me. Ha solo deciso di lasciarlo, probabilmente perché lui a casa negli ultimi 2 anni non ci era mai stato, almeno nei WE di giorno. Poi lei voleva figli, e a 42 anni non poteva più aspettare che lui forse si decidesse, e ha deciso di andarsene (immagino con molta sofferenza, non credo felicemente).
> Lui non intendeva restare solo, ci si è trovato, a volte gli altri decidono per te.
> 
> Per questo motivo io penso che lui, la vita da single, non la voglia fare... vorrà una nuova moglie a casa al più presto, così ha qualcuno che si occupa di lui. Raramente un uomo sta solo a lungo, anche per le questioni puramente "casalinghe".
> ...


Mmmmm... Io dubito che abbia spiegato a te i motivi per cui la moglie lo ha lasciato. Sul fatto del non volere figli, credo che sia una questione di cui si parli ben prima del matrimonio. Se emerge dopo, non te ne vai a  42 anni 
Sui WE fuori non so che dire: se non che quando le cose non vanno bene sei felice di non vederlo troppo.

Quelle motivazioni credo che te le abbia taciute, più che altro il commento fatto con te in macchina poco dopo che lei era uscita di casa  ("basta andare al bar per trovare figa") mi sa di problemi tra loro due un po' più radicati.
E' raro separarsi perché lui passa il fine settimana dietro a un hobby. Al massimo il tempo fuori e' sintomo.
Ma boh. Direi che non è il caso di pensarci troppo, se non che e' abbastanza indicativo anche questo del fatto che si è ben guardato, una volta separato, di parlare con te di cose sue. Non che fosse tenuto, ovviamente. Ma mi sa che erano suoi, gli altarini da tenere per sé


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm... Io dubito che abbia spiegato a te i motivi per cui la moglie lo ha lasciato. Sul fatto del non volere figli, credo che sia una questione di cui si parli ben prima del matrimonio. Se emerge dopo, non te ne vai a  42 anni
> Sui WE fuori non so che dire: se non che quando le cose non vanno bene sei felice di non vederlo troppo.
> 
> Quelle motivazioni credo che te le abbia taciute, più che altro il commento fatto con te in macchina poco dopo che lei era uscita di casa  ("basta andare al bar per trovare figa") mi sa di problemi tra loro due un po' più radicati.
> ...


Non che fosse tenuto ?
Ecco, anche qui prendiamo come logico un atteggiamento illogico.
Se ho per 3 anni una relazione (che sia extra o meno) e dico alla “partner”..non vedo l’ora di separarmi per ricominciare con te .... condivido poi gli esiti. Perché non dovrebbe essere così ? Come se l’amante solo perché amante debba tenere il resto della sua vita per se... 
c’e consivisione di pensieri e fluidi per anni...non giorni ...lui che influenza la vita, le scelte di lei ... raccontandole cose ...
Dovrebbe essere naturale chiedere , e naturale raccontare..”cara, mi separo ... è successo ..ora mi tengo un po’ di tempo per me per riordinare le idee ...non preoccuparti....”...
Perché dobbiamo pensare che non fosse tenuto a spiegare ?
Non credo esista la professione di amante con “predisposizione” a capire che tanto quello che dice l’altro sono minchiate....
Magari lo capisci alla seconda volta ...posto che dopo la prima ..magari alla seconda non c’arrivi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm... Io dubito che abbia spiegato a te i motivi per cui la moglie lo ha lasciato. Sul fatto del non volere figli, credo che sia una questione di cui si parli ben prima del matrimonio. Se emerge dopo, non te ne vai a  42 anni
> Sui WE fuori non so che dire: se non che quando le cose non vanno bene sei felice di non vederlo troppo.
> 
> Quelle motivazioni credo che te le abbia taciute, più che altro il commento fatto con te in macchina poco dopo che lei era uscita di casa  ("basta andare al bar per trovare figa") mi sa di problemi tra loro due un po' più radicati.
> ...


Interpretare il tempo libero autonomo come indicatore di una crisi coniugale è un grave errore.


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non che fosse tenuto ?
> Ecco, anche qui prendiamo come logico un atteggiamento illogico.
> Se ho per 3 anni una relazione (che sia extra o meno) e dico alla “partner”..non vedo l’ora di separarmi per ricominciare con te .... condivido poi gli esiti. Perché non dovrebbe essere così ? Come se l’amante solo perché amante debba tenere il resto della sua vita per se...
> c’e consivisione di pensieri e fluidi per anni...non giorni ...lui che influenza la vita, le scelte di lei ... raccontandole cose ...
> ...


Non era tenuto a spiegare i fatti suoi e della moglie  

Certamente, se ho una persona vicina, evito di coinvolgerla nel durante, ma senz'altro dopo le spiegherei.
Ma uno che commenta l'uscita della moglie  (cosa c'entrasse poi bene non so) con la facilità di andare al bar a raccogliere figa, non mi pare un signore  
Quindi non credo che avrebbe taciuto la vigliaccheria della moglie, se quella fosse stata l'oggetto della separazione...


----------



## Foglia (10 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interpretare il tempo libero autonomo come indicatore di una crisi coniugale è un grave errore.


Al più può essere un sintomo. Dai. Se TUTTI i fine settimana, per tutto il giorno, stai lontano da me...


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non era tenuto a spiegare i fatti suoi e della moglie
> 
> Certamente, se ho una persona vicina, evito di coinvolgerla nel durante, ma senz'altro dopo le spiegherei.
> Ma uno che commenta l'uscita della moglie  (cosa c'entrasse poi bene non so) con la facilità di andare al bar a raccogliere figa, non mi pare un signore
> Quindi non credo che avrebbe taciuto la vigliaccheria della moglie, se quella fosse stata l'oggetto della separazione...


Concordo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Al più può essere un sintomo. Dai. Se TUTTI i fine settimana, per tutto il giorno, stai lontano da me...


Intanto era ogni due settimane e non tutto il weekend, infatti lui è flower non dormivano insieme. 
Se uno ha la passione della foto naturalistica, magari dopo vent’anni la moglie non ha problemi al fatto che lui vada ad aspettare il volo dei germani, mentre lei va al cinema che a lui non interessa.
Vivono insieme si vedono tutti i giorni.
Che differenza c’è con chi gioca a calcetto o va in montagna?
Il mio vicino l’altro giorno andava a un torneo di bridge. Andava con un amico. È vedovo. Ma se ci fosse la moglie lei non potrebbe preferire una passeggiata?


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Al più può essere un sintomo. Dai. Se TUTTI i fine settimana, per tutto il giorno, stai lontano da me...


Guarda che molto probabilmente la poverina era un’altra dipendente che avra’ faticato a staccarsi da lui e giustificato sempre in mille modi ...fino all’esasperazione e alla resa finale ...una vita di stenti


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che mi spiegassi meglio questa frase.
> 
> Tu dici che lui non è un manipolatore giusto? Cosa mi avrebbe potuto fare un vero manipolatore? Mi avrebbe fatta a pezzi in che maniera?
> 
> ...



Tu eri in casa con loro?
O quel che dici di lui e della moglie è basato sui suoi racconti?

Se hai scoperto che lui mente, in base a quali parametri ritieni ti abbia mentito dove l'ha fatto e non ti abbia mentito riguardo la storia del suo matrimonio?

Ragionaci. 

Lo accusi di essere un mentitore ma poi prendi per oro colato quel che ti ha raccontato riguardo la moglie. 
La vedi la contraddizione?



Un manipolatore lucido avrebbe preso le tue debolezze (desiderio di piacere, timore della solitudine, scarsa capacità a dire no, locus of control esterno, paura del dolore e dell'abbandono) e le avrebbe usate per trarne beneficio. Sul serio però. E senza lasciar dietro di sè una che gli pianta il chiodo appena lo incontra. 

Esempio: se fosse stato veramente bravo come dici, lui - che desiderava una mistress - avrebbe semplicemente esercitato una dominazione dal basso facendoti fare quel che lui desiderava e non, come ha fatto, chiederti e poi smollarti in mano la patata senza saperti portare dove lui voleva tu andassi. (lui invece ha lanciato la richiesta e poi non è stato capace di andare oltre e farti fare quel che lui voleva davvero. In quel suo "ma lo devi sapere tu" non è stato capace di condurti nei suoi desideri per realizzarli. Ed è un pollo, perchè tu avevi spalancato la porta. Semplicemente non ha saputo farlo). 

Un manipolatore desidera fondamentalmente il controllo e il potere. 
Un manipolatore è tattico. Conosce le vulnerabilità e i punti deboli. 
E' la guida della relazione. E porta la relazione dove vuole. 
E quando chiude non lascia sospesi che lo possano riagganciare. 
Si tutela. A priori, non a posteriori (il tuo amante manco sa cosa significa tutelarsi.)

Ecco perchè dico che per come sei tu, ti è andata bene. 

Un bravo mentitore (e manipolatore) avrebbe fatto promesse realizzabili con quella punta di "di più" sufficiente a creare aspettativa ma senza correre il rischio di creare - troppa, un po' serve - frustrazione e più che altro senza correr il rischio di essere smentito dai fatti. Promesse che avrebbero avuto prove concrete a conferma (e non solo la ripetizione di una formula)
E questo sì che ti avrebbe messa in condizione di legarti e legarti sempre più stretta. Portando in escalation le richieste e i tuoi tentativi di soddisfarle. 

Non avresti visto la menzogna. E non perchè non la volevi vedere tu.
Ma perchè il confine fra menzogna e realtà sarebbe stato sufficientemente sfumato da farti dubitare del tuo sguardo. 

Ti ha mentito?
Probabilmente sì. 
Ma in modo goffo, impreciso, affermazioni roboanti ma poi seguite dal nulla di fatto. 

Avresti avuto mille modi di verificarlo. Di testarlo. Tu hai deciso di non farlo. 
Tu stessa dici che non volevi farlo perchè in fondo sapevi che il farlo avrebbe smantellato le tue credenze su di lui. (desideravi, fondamentalmente che la realtà non intaccasse l'immagine di lui che avevi nella testa e che volevi vedere concretizzata, anche a costo delle briciole)

Lui era attaccabilissimo. E non si è tutelato. 
Tanto che la vita gli è esplosa in mano.  

Ma il punto che riguarda te, è che la manipolazione attacca dove c'è spazio perchè possa attaccare. 

L'altro punto è che in ogni comunicazione c'è una parte di influenza e di manipolazione. 
Una volta si diceva "tirar l'acqua al proprio mulino". 
Fra voi semplicemente lui tirava l'acqua al suo e tu al tuo, ma il tuo va a rovescio (sapevi che non era affidabile, sapevi di avere ragione, hai messo in dubbio te stessa dicendoti di non aver ragione per confermarti che tu hai ragione - gli uomini sono degli stronzi egoisti di cui diffidare -). 

Con un meccanismo del genere in atto, un manipolatore ti avrebbe portata a farti pisciare addosso @_flower7700_, se lo avesse desiderato, che fosse figurato o reale poco conta. 

Manipolare è render l'altro come lo si vuole. Trasformarlo a proprio uso e consumo. Costruendo consenso contingente. 
Lui ci ha provato...ma semplicemente non è in grado. 

Te l'ho detto, lo sopravvaluti nel male come l'hai sopravvalutato nel bene.
E questo serve a te, per sentirti meno "di meno". Anche nel meno ci metti il più. (e questo è un altro meccanismo da smantellare se vuoi proteggerti. Avessi desiderio di manipolarti, io partirei esattamente da qui ).  

Questo è un problema tuo però.
Non è che se lui è il re degli stronzi, allora tu ne esci meno inguaiata con te stessa eh. (e lui non è il re degli stronzi...)

Anche nelle dinamiche di manipolazione patologiche (e la vostra non lo è) si tratta appunto di dinamiche. Ed entrambi hanno un ruolo e delle responsabilità (non colpe, sia ben chiaro). 

E' una dinamica pure la vostra. E ne siete entrambi attori protagonisti. 
Lui ti ha raccontato le cose che volevi sentirti dire. Probabilmente è un buon osservatore ed è sensibile nel coglierle. 
Lui ti ha svenduto amore e sogni di futuro. 
E ti ha chiesto di prendere il controllo di lui, senza manco saperti portare dove lui avrebbe desiderato. 

Tu hai preso quello che confermava i tuoi desideri, spostando nel futuro un presente inesistente. 
Proprio per non guardare il presente. Delegando al "che accada" le tue decisioni. (e ignorando le avvisaglie che tu sentivi chiaramente)

Ovviamente è saltato tutto per aria.

Ma di nuovo ti chiedo, per te l'amore è uno spazio in cui si tacciono i propri desideri, i propri dubbi, i propri timori? 
E' uno spazio in cui io cerco di fare quel che tu vuoi così poi tu mi dai in cambio la tua vicinanza?
E' un posto, l'amore intendo, dove cucino e tengo in caldo la torta per chiederne poi il possesso?


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non che fosse tenuto ?
> Ecco, anche qui prendiamo come logico un atteggiamento illogico.
> Se ho per 3 anni una relazione (che sia extra o meno) e dico alla “partner”..non vedo l’ora di separarmi per ricominciare con te .... condivido poi gli esiti. Perché non dovrebbe essere così ? Come se l’amante solo perché amante debba tenere il resto della sua vita per se...
> c’e consivisione di pensieri e fluidi per anni...non giorni ...lui che influenza la vita, le scelte di lei ... raccontandole cose ...
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Andiamo avanti.

Io a questo punto una domanda me la porrei.
Ma se lui, lasciato dalla moglie, avesse proposto a Flowers di diventare una coppia fissa, tutti questi problemi, sessuali e non, sarebbero scomparsi? Lei sarebbe stata felice?
Davvero lei è solo una vittima ignara del manipolatore di turno o forse ci ha messo del suo, nel senso che il suo obiettivo non è mai stato quello di fare l'amante, ma di arrivare a diventare la nuova compagna al posto della moglie?
E tutta questa rabbia e frustrazione è emersa prepotente quando lui - che poteva prendere finalmente la decisione che lei agognava - l'ha relegata ancora e per sempre al ruolo di amante, una collocazione temporale che ha trovato la sua fine quando di quella figura non c'era più bisogno perché lui era ridiventato un uomo libero.
Ora lei  si pone come la vittima che vuole distruggere chi non ha esaudito i suoi desideri.
Ma non si pensa che lui non era affatto tenuto a farlo.
Per lui lei era ed è solo un'amante.
L'illusione - ho questa sensazione - non nasce dalle parole di lui, ma dalle speranze di lei.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti.
> 
> Io a questo punto una domanda me la porrei.
> Ma se lui, lasciato dalla moglie, avesse proposto a Flowers di diventare una coppia fissa, tutti questi problemi, sessuali e non, sarebbero scomparsi? Lei sarebbe stata felice?
> ...


Io vedo molto di più una perdita della speranza. E' come se lei in tutto questo discorso dicesse  "eh vabbè, oramai non mi potrei comunque aspettare di meglio". E di qui che quel meglio e' stato carnificato in lui. Se assumi quest'ottica tu puoi anche percepire l'altro come assai scarso, e non di meno desiderarlo in quanto il meglio per sé. E' scarso a letto? Via il mio bisogno di sesso! Resta solo il suo, dove farò il possibile per accontentarlo. E' inaffidabile? Farò quanto in mio potere per esserlo io. E' come (ed è coerente con le idee che aveva in testa) se ad un certo punto proiettassi il soddisfacimento dei miei bisogni su di lui, ma al contempo fossi io ad adempiervi al contrario. Cioè in suo favore. Perché lui " sarà pure scarso, però è "il meglio per me". E cosa e' il meglio per me? Quello che do' a lui per tenerlo. Il fatto che lei lo veda "coartato" alla separazione  (ha deciso la moglie per lui) e nel frattempo scambi le sue idee con lui (mi hanno rubato la torta... Cazzo, la torta si muove!) corrisponde alla immobilità delle sue idee. Quelle aveva, e quelle l'evidenza dei fatti al tempo non ha smosso, fino a quando l'evidenza non è stata inevitabile.
Quindi ha immaginato il meglio e ha desiderato il peggio. Giunta finalmente qualche sassata alla immagine, lo sguardo e' altrettanto finalmente piovuto a terra. Ora si tratta di distoglierlo da lui.
Tempo al tempo. E anche però un po' di volontà.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io vedo molto di più una perdita della speranza. E*' come se lei in tutto questo discorso dicesse  "eh vabbè, oramai non mi potrei comunque aspettare di meglio"*. E di qui che quel meglio e' stato carnificato in lui. Se assumi quest'ottica tu puoi anche percepire l'altro come assai scarso, e non di meno desiderarlo in quanto il meglio per sé. E' scarso a letto? Via il mio bisogno di sesso! Resta solo il suo, dove farò il possibile per accontentarlo. E' inaffidabile? Farò quanto in mio potere per esserlo io. E' come (ed è coerente con le idee che aveva in testa) se ad un certo punto proiettassi il soddisfacimento dei miei bisogni su di lui, ma al contempo fossi io ad adempiervi al contrario. Cioè in suo favore. Perché lui " sarà pure scarso, però è "il meglio per me". E cosa e' il meglio per me? Quello che do' a lui per tenerlo. Il fatto che lei lo veda "coartato" alla separazione  (ha deciso la moglie per lui) e nel frattempo scambi le sue idee con lui (mi hanno rubato la torta... Cazzo, la torta si muove!) corrisponde alla immobilità delle sue idee. Quelle aveva, e quelle l'evidenza dei fatti al tempo non ha smosso, fino a quando l'evidenza non è stata inevitabile.
> Quindi ha immaginato il meglio e ha desiderato il peggio. Giunta finalmente qualche sassata alla immagine, lo sguardo e' altrettanto finalmente piovuto a terra. Ora si tratta di distoglierlo da lui.
> Tempo al tempo. E anche però un po' di volontà.


Già secondo me, che una single, tutto sommato piacente e attraente, si proponga come amante di una persona già sposata senza immedesimarsi nel ruolo, ma aspirando a diventare quella ufficiale, fa comprendere molto di lei e di quello che è disposta a mettere in gioco.
Sì, lei ha accettato tutto, anche un ruolo che non era quello che desiderava. 
Lo ha fatto perché doveva corrispondere ai desideri di lui, in maniera da costituire la sua scelta, l'unica, anche di fronte alla moglie.
Ma ha fallito. 
Perché lui l'ha sempre relegata in quel ruolo che lei non accettava se non in prospettiva di.
Io non so se, divenuta la compagna ufficlale, lei avrebbe rivendicato di più di quel che accettava da amante. 
Temo di sì.
Non sarebbe comunque andata bene, in coppia.
Ma lei sarebbe stata sempre la prescelta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti.
> 
> Io a questo punto una domanda me la porrei.
> Ma se lui, lasciato dalla moglie, avesse proposto a Flowers di diventare una coppia fissa, tutti questi problemi, sessuali e non, sarebbero scomparsi? Lei sarebbe stata felice?
> ...


Lei non distrugge niente.
L’ha bloccato.
Gli ha detto due parole in un incontro quasi casuale.
Tutto è finito.
Deve elaborare il lutto delle proprie aspettative. Aspettative non del tutto campate in aria. [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] aveva postato una scena di quel bellissimo film, vero manuale dei rapporti tra i sessi, Harry ti presento Sally. Lì lei prendeva coscienza che il tipo che l’aveva mollata non è che non voleva sposarsi, non voleva sposare lei.
Ricordo il caso del figlio di un’amica, fidanzato 12 anni con una, con convivenza e attività commerciale comune. La lascia, le lascia l’attività, dopo sei mesi era in attesa dal primo figlio da un’altra.
L’altra non era più bella, né simpatica, né con nessuna qualità, anzi la prima era molto bella e innamoratissima.
Ma non era innamorato lui.
La vita va così. Non si sa quando ci si innamora e di chi. Anche da giovani, belli e liberi si hanno storie che poi finiscono.
Non bisogna farne questioni di Stato.
Poi quando si lascia c’è chi lo sa fare bene (però non ne conosco) e chi male.
Ma non cambia nulla. È finita.
Chi viene lasciato ha bisogno di mostrizzare un po’. Non vedo perché non farlo, se non porta a meditare vendette assurde.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti.
> 
> Io a questo punto una domanda me la porrei.
> Ma se lui, lasciato dalla moglie, avesse proposto a Flowers di diventare una coppia fissa, tutti questi problemi, sessuali e non, sarebbero scomparsi? Lei sarebbe stata felice?
> ...


Non sono molto d’accordo e continuo a non capire perché un’amante single che viene avvicinata da un uomo e convinta da questo che il suo matrimonio sia finito , corteggiata , adulata , amata...debba pensare “tanto io sono solo un’amante..” 
È lecito anche che possa pensare di acquisire un posto stabile nella sua vita ..come probabilmente lui ha ripetuto più volte ....
Il non essere vittima io qui lo vedo associato a dinamiche diverse ... non al ruolo di amante


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già secondo me, che una single, tutto sommato piacente e attraente, si proponga come amante di una persona già sposata senza immedesimarsi nel ruolo, ma aspirando a diventare quella ufficiale, fa comprendere molto di lei e di quello che è disposta a mettere in gioco.
> Sì, lei ha accettato tutto, anche un ruolo che non era quello che desiderava.
> Lo ha fatto perché doveva corrispondere ai desideri di lui, in maniera da costituire la sua scelta, l'unica, anche di fronte alla moglie.
> Ma ha fallito.
> ...


In coppia sarebbe andata malissimo ... ma nell’ordine di priorità di flower sarebbe stato un dettaglio


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei non distrugge niente.
> L’ha bloccato.
> Gli ha detto due parole in un incontro quasi casuale.
> Tutto è finito.
> Deve elaborare il lutto delle proprie aspettative. *Aspettative non del tutto campate in aria*..


Mi fermo qui.
Una donna single se si relaziona con uno sposato deve avere coscienza che il suo ruolo per lei sarà quello di un'amante.
E' un ruolo che nel bene o nel male deve accettare e deve essere consapevole che in quello deve trovare pienezza e contezza.
Le aspettative hanno senso quando le persone sono entrambe single e elaborano insieme progetti per consolidare la coppia.
Ogni amante ha la consapevolezza della fuggevolezza di quello che vive.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sono molto d’accordo e continuo a non capire *perché un’amante single che viene avvicinata da un uomo e convinta da questo che il suo matrimonio sia finito , corteggiata , adulata , amata...debba pensare “tanto io sono solo un’amante..” *
> È lecito anche che possa pensare di acquisire un posto stabile nella sua vita ..come probabilmente lui ha ripetuto più volte ....
> Il non essere vittima io qui lo vedo associato a dinamiche diverse ... non al ruolo di amante


Perché lo è, è quello che l'uomo (ma anche la donna) quasi sempre cerca quando è sposato/a.
Che poi un uomo sposato possa commettere un errore di valutazione ad approcciare una single è un altro discorso, perché a mio parere dovrebbe avere la consapevolezza che sta portando avanti una relazione disequilibrata.
Probabilmente il tipo in questione non si è posto domande né si è fatto scrupoli in merito, e questo dice parecchio sulla persona. 
Lui non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. Flower sarebbe stata l'amante a vita.
E' stato solo un caso che lui sia stato lasciato.
A quel punto però lui non voleva che la relazione con Flower diventasse altro rispetto alle condizioni poste all'inizio, perché altro non poteva diventare, non ne aveva i presupposti.
Qui abbiamo visto casi di persone che hanno lasciato i rispettivi per per l'amante. Ma erano persone realmente insoddisfatte, pienamente innamorate e convinte di aver trovato entrambe l'anima gemella.
Non è questo il caso.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In coppia sarebbe andata malissimo ... ma nell’ordine di priorità di flower sarebbe stato un dettaglio


E' questo il vero problema.
Vista dall'esterno Flower è una che punta molto in basso.
Non si è neppure chiesta come sarebbe stato diventare quella ufficiale, con un uomo con cui in fin dei conti la più grande affinità era quella di andare a fare _noiosissime_ foto insieme.
Sì, perché a un certo punto quel gabbiotto galeotto dove trovarsi in appostamento sarebbe diventato la banalità del quotidiano e... che palle. 
E che palle anche a letto. E che palle lui che scompariva perché aveva l'amico o le altre. E che palle... lui che non sarebbe mai stato un secondo padre, che non avrebbe mai voluto convivere.... E che palle... in generale.
Perché sarebbe andata così. Lei incattivita, lui sempre più assente.
Ed è palese.
Ma lei ha impiegato mesi anche solo per bloccare il suo numero, come fosse una bambina a cui è stato tolto il giocattolo e non una donna graziata dall'aver evitato uno stronzo qualsiasi. Un noiosissimo, brutto, problematico stronzo qualsiasi, con cui avrebbe finito per litigare a vita rinfacciandogli ciò che non era, anche se era quello che lei prima dichiarava di volere.
Ma come si può volere ciò che non ci piace?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi fermo qui.
> Una donna single se si relaziona con uno sposato deve avere coscienza che il suo ruolo per lei sarà quello di un'amante.
> E' un ruolo che nel bene o nel male deve accettare e deve essere consapevole che in quello deve trovare pienezza e contezza.
> Le aspettative hanno senso quando le persone sono entrambe single e elaborano insieme progetti per consolidare la coppia.


Il matrimonio di lui era effettivamente sull’orlo del divorzio, infatti poi l’iniziativa l’ha presa la moglie, perché lui è un signor tentenna e pieno di paure che manifesta pienamente solo in camera da letto.
Flower ha creduto a quella che era la realtà.
Non ha avuto aspettative irrealistiche.
Il problema è che ha avuto aspettative nei confronti di un uomo che era meglio perderlo che trovarlo. 
E adesso l’ha perso :cincin:
Però un conto è dire che un rapporto di dipendenza è sempre un rapporto di codipendenza, gac lo è qualunque rapporto perché è costituito dalla relazione tra i due, un altro conto è colpevolizzare Flower.
Forse davvero farebbe meglio a lavorare su se stessa per capire perché ha riposto aspettative di soluzione della solitudine in un tipo del genere. Perché sì la apprezzava, ma (Flower credici) sono tante le persone che ci possono apprezzare e magari un po’ più valide. 
E ricorda che non esiste il merito nella vita e tanto meno nei sentimenti. Quindi non dipende dal tuo valore avere una relazione con un uomo adeguato a te. Di conseguenza l’equazione implicita “non ho un uomo=non valgo” è sbagliata.
E questo non perché tu vali (per quello c’è lo shampoo) ma perché non sono cose in relazione.
Però devi arrivare a sentirlo. 
E non sono cose che si riescono a fare da sole. Meglio una terapia. Ci si può anche mettere piede in uno studio di uno psicoterapeuta, non mordono.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché lo è, è quello che l'uomo (ma anche la donna) quasi sempre cerca quando è sposato/a.
> Che poi un uomo sposato possa commettere un errore di valutazione ad approcciare una single è un altro discorso, perché a mio parere dovrebbe avere la consapevolezza che sta portando avanti una relazione disequilibrata.
> Probabilmente il tipo in questione non si è posto domande né si è fatto scrupoli in merito, e questo dice parecchio sulla persona.
> Lui non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. Flower sarebbe stata l'amante a vita.
> ...


Stiamo analizzando questa storia da tutte le parti, ma il fatto è che è finita. Non ci sono regole fisse per il futuro a parte il fatto di prendere atto che la persona di cui si è innamorati può mentire e può deludere.
Flower, prova a immaginare che “ il domani “ è incerto e che non hai la certezza di viverlo. Ti rimane il presente che vuoi vivere a 1000/100. Perderesti ancora tutto questo tempo a chiederti perché lui ha detto così e poi ha fatto così ?
E’ tempo sprecato ! Vai avanti e pensa alle cose importanti. Una storia finita è importante per i ricordi belli che ci ha lasciati e per la lezione di vita che ci ha dato: buona o cattiva. 
Il resto non conta più.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sono molto d’accordo e continuo a non capire perché un’amante single che viene avvicinata da un uomo e convinta da questo che il suo matrimonio sia finito , corteggiata , adulata , amata...debba pensare “tanto io sono solo un’amante..”
> È lecito anche che possa pensare di acquisire un posto stabile nella sua vita ..come probabilmente lui ha ripetuto più volte ....
> Il non essere vittima io qui lo vedo associato a dinamiche diverse ... non al ruolo di amante


Quello che tu definisci un pensiero lecito, per me è un pensiero fuori luogo.

E comunque: quelli che parlano all'amante di un futuro fatto della loro coppia  "in emersione", o stanno sparando cazzate (99%?), o vedono in te la cd. rete di salvataggio  (1%?).

Non che sia poi meglio la seconda prospettiva.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il matrimonio di lui era effettivamente sull’orlo del divorzio, infatti poi l’iniziativa l’ha presa la moglie, perché lui è un signor tentenna e pieno di paure che manifesta pienamente solo in camera da letto.
> Flower ha creduto a quella che era la realtà.
> Non ha avuto aspettative irrealistiche.
> Il problema è che ha avuto aspettative nei confronti di un uomo che era meglio perderlo che trovarlo.


Vero e non vero allo stesso tempo.
Nel caso io fossi single, il relazionarmi con una donna sposata implicherebbe una serie di paletti che io dovrei accettare.
Se me li faccio andare bene è perché sono convinto che la persona valga malgrado sia costretto a vederla in orari improbabili e a non poter condividere tutti i momenti che desidero con lei.
Io con questa scelta do valore alla persona, non a quello che ella può rappresentare in prospettiva.
Flower ha fatto il contrario.
Ha glissato su quella che era la persona per concentrarsi sui suoi obiettivi: riaccasarsi trovando un nuovo compagno, che la accettasse con i suoi orari e suo figlio, non restare sola.
Niente di più.
E per questo c'era lui. Un libero professionista, con un hobby che faceva sì che la sua compagnia fosse a portata di mano, con un matrimonio a cui forse bastava dare una spallata perché finisse. 
Lei gli ha dato tutto per diventare la prescelta. 
Lei non voleva lui, lei voleva la relazione con lui.


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra la convivenza? Pensavi che si sarebbe trasferito da te dopo la separazione ?
> Uno normale che  ama ma c’e un figlio con cui non si vuole condividere ... lo si comunica: “cara, io avrò una casa mia ..e ci vedremo alla luce del sole ...ma non mi sento di fare il padre surrogato ..., non fa per me...”
> non si eclissa dicendoti “opperbacco...non mi hai più chiamato tu però ...”...
> *Gente di questo tipo e’ piena di donne ...sparse...non ha scelto lei ..ha lei e altre ...
> ...


Quoto. Devo vederlo com'è davvero. 




danny ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la domanda, a cui  posso dare una risposta, finalmente
> Perché ho fatto la scelta più vantaggiosa.
> Sono padre a tempo pieno, non sono solo, ho qualche soldo in più, e altre *questioni affettive qua e là*.
> Se ricapiterà sono già vaccinato.


 ma la fedeltà ? 





Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco.... non ci sono regole. Probabilmente in futuro se un uomo ti riempirà di complimenti non ti fiderai più perché ti ricorderà il suo modo di fare. *Ma io direi come regola principale di diffidare di chi eviterà di conoscere tuo figlio. Questo è un segnale che non vuole fare progetti.*
> Non e’ una garanzia, ma comunque sicuramente da diffidare.
> Io ho un marito che mi ha tradita e delusa profondamente ed in seguito ho conosciuto il mio amante. Quasi 4 anni sono passati. Uno di loro non mi ha mai detto di essere bella. Mai. L’altro me lo dice quasi ogni giorno. E sono sempre io. *Prova ad indovinare chi dei due non mi ha mai detto di essere bella* ?


Il marito? Non è una garanzia riempire di complimenti, il mio lo ha fatto e mi ha messa su un piedestallo, dove non dovevo stare, e poi mi ha buttata giù. Avrei preferito una relazione normale, senza tutto quel love bombing e false promesse ma duratura, che durava ancora oggi. 




Marjanna ha detto:


> *Probabilmente? Quindi non sei certa. Ipotesi.*
> Vedi a me è stato detto che lui aveva detto alla moglie del tradimento. Fossi andata dietro a questa ennesima affermazione sai a cosa sarei dovuta filare dietro? Al fatto che lei avrebbe deciso, ad un eventuale cercarmi di lei, a qualcosa che sarebbe successo.. ancora, non oggi, ma in un domani forse chissà. Ovviamente a me non era dato sapere nulla di più di quel aver comunicato alla moglie del tradimento. Dunque quale senso riferirlo a me?
> Vedi non era vero, e non servivano più indagini, pensieri su pensieri, ipotesi, non era vero.
> Male fa male, da qualche parte dentro. L'autostima ne risente.
> ...


E' un fatto che quando stava con me nei WE, non stava con la moglie. La sera la passava a chattare con me, anche se era in casa, dunque non è che faceva chissà che vita coniugale. La moglie non era scema, non avrà mai saputo di me, ma avrà capito che se lui non era in casa stava fuori e magari con altre... anche senza avere prove dirette. 

Non conosco la tua storia, ma all'inizio della mia avevo letto opinioni di una sessuologa e lei diceva che chi tradisce non ama nè la moglie nè l'amante, ma solo se stesso. Chi tradisce in genere lo fa per sesso e può tenere più di una sola amante. Era un bell'articolo, dettagliato. L'ho letto ma poi non volevo crederci.... avrei potuto mollare tutto già dopo 6 mesi ma ho continuato. La sessuologa aveva ragione ho visto com'è andata a finire. 
Un'altro love coaching sul web diceva che se un uomo tradisce ma ama l'amante prima o poi lascia la moglie, in genere nei primi 6 mesi... se passa più tempo difficile che la lascerà. 

Temo che qui un po' tutte e tutti abbiano voluto credere all'amante, alle belle parole, alle lusinghe, ma poi alla fine nessuna è diventata ufficiale... tranne una ragazza, mi pare.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

44 anni, single, esteticamente gradevole.
Flower, datti da fare e punta sui single.
Cambia approccio e avrai la fila.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ma all'inizio della mia avevo letto opinioni di una sessuologa e lei diceva che chi tradisce non ama nè la moglie nè l'amante, ma solo se stesso. Chi tradisce in genere lo fa per sesso e può tenere più di una sola amante. .
> Un'altro love coaching sul web diceva che se un uomo tradisce ma ama l'amante prima o poi lascia la moglie, in genere nei primi 6 mesi... se passa più tempo difficile che la lascerà.
> 
> *Temo che qui un po' tutte e tutti abbiano voluto credere all'amante, alle belle parole, alle lusinghe, ma poi alla fine nessuna è diventata ufficiale.*.. tranne una ragazza, mi pare.



Lascia perdere gli articoli.
E lascia perdere l'ambizione di diventare quella ufficiale di uno sposato spodestando la moglie.
Noi avevamo un termine per quelle che maneggiavano da finte amanti col solo scopo di arrivare a tale ruolo
Non vorrei usarlo per te.


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm... Io dubito che abbia spiegato a te i motivi per cui la moglie lo ha lasciato. *Sul fatto del non volere figli, credo che sia una questione di cui si parli ben prima del matrimonio*. Se emerge dopo, non te ne vai a  42 anni


Lei voleva figli, e lui lo sapeva. Questo fatto lui me lo ha raccontato proprio agli inizi della nostra conoscenza. Lei insisteva molto anni prima sui figli, ma lui si era impuntato che non ne voleva... dunque non so perché si siano sposati senza averne parlato ma ipotizzo che lui abbia detto che voleva figli pure lui, pur di sposarsi e cambiare nazione, senza averne reali intenzioni. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto era *ogni due settimane e non tutto il weekend*, infatti lui è flower non dormivano insieme.
> Se uno ha la passione della foto naturalistica, magari dopo vent’anni la moglie non ha problemi al fatto che lui vada ad aspettare il volo dei germani, mentre lei va al cinema che a lui non interessa.
> Vivono insieme si vedono tutti i giorni.
> Che differenza c’è con chi gioca a calcetto o va in montagna?
> Il mio vicino l’altro giorno andava a un torneo di bridge. Andava con un amico. È vedovo. Ma se ci fosse la moglie lei non potrebbe preferire una passeggiata?


Era molto di più di ogni 2 settimane. Ci si vedeva ogni settimana, quando non potevo il WE c'erano i giorni in settimana, alla sera, qualche ora dopo il lavoro. Poi col figlio non avevo il calendario alla mano, spesso stava coi nonni e io avevo mattina libera... e stavo sempre con lui.. cercavo ogni possibile momento per "staccare" e stare con lui. 
Non abbiamo mai dormito assieme, vero, ma quando ci lasciavamo dopo le foto passavamo il tempo in chat. 
Per me è stato un continuum temporale, da quando l'ho conosciuto, fino a quando è sparito.... non c'erano vuoti, momenti dove lui "stava in casa e non si poteva comunicare" (come spesso avviene tra amanti). Io l'ho vissuta, per me, quasi come una storia vissuta con uno single.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Il marito? Non è una garanzia riempire di complimenti, il mio lo ha fatto e mi ha messa su un piedestallo, dove non dovevo stare, e poi mi ha buttata giù. Avrei preferito una relazione normale, senza tutto quel love bombing e false promesse ma duratura, che durava ancora oggi.
> Temo che qui un po' tutte e tutti abbiano voluto credere all'amante, alle belle parole, alle lusinghe, ma poi alla fine nessuna è diventata ufficiale... tranne una ragazza, mi pare.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che molto probabilmente la poverina era un’altra dipendente che avra’ faticato a staccarsi da lui e giustificato sempre in mille modi ...fino all’esasperazione e alla resa finale ...una vita di stenti


Sicuramente, lei non voleva la separazione, l'ha perdonato sul tradimento scoperto e mi ha raccontato un fatto su di lei che mi ha lasciata impressionata, è una dipendente anche lei.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che credo all’amante, dico che mi fa stare bene, molto bene. Se un giorno lui dovesse sparire io non perderei tempo a chiedermi perché. Sarò strana io, ma certamente non continuerei a chiedermi perché è sparito dopo tutto quello che c'è stato tra di noi. Sarò fatalista ma dopo la delusione che mi ha dato un marito ( in effetti è lui quello che non mi fa mai complimenti), non mi chiederei come è stato possibile che mi abbia deluso l’amante.
> Non ho motivo di pensare che potesse sparire da un giorno all’altro, ma non sarei neanche stupita.
> E noi abbiamo passato dei fine settimana insieme, vacanze insieme, lui vuole passare del tempo con me. A lui non bastano 2/3 ore o metà giornata. Vuole più tempo. Da questi fatti oggettivi, non faccio nessuna deduzione soggettiva.


Esatto.
Non è che il ruolo dell'amante è un livello inferiore a quello della legittima e si è lì in attesa della promozione.
Si sta in quella situazione perché ci si sta bene con una persona che si apprezza e che si desidera vedere, anche più di quello che è possibile.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sono molto d’accordo e continuo a non capire perché un’amante single che viene avvicinata da un uomo e convinta da questo che il suo matrimonio sia finito , corteggiata , adulata , amata...debba pensare “tanto io sono solo un’amante..”
> È lecito anche che possa pensare di acquisire un posto stabile nella sua vita ..come probabilmente lui ha ripetuto più volte ....
> Il non essere vittima io qui lo vedo associato a dinamiche diverse ... non al ruolo di amante


Perché il fatto che la sera torna a casa ti dovrebbe far capire che sei l’amante anche se il matrimonio è finito. Finché resti lì e non si separa questo sei. E se si separa si spera che non sia così scemo da buttarsi subito in una nuova relazione stabile e progettuale


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

É





flower7700 ha detto:


> Quoto. Devo vederlo com'è davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però sei di coccio eh!
Continui a voler tenere valide le tue deduzioni di matrimonio in crisi basate sul niente.
Lascia perdere che poi è finito e magari davvero era in crisi, sono i tuoi indicatori a essere sbagliati.
Uno può chattare tranquillamente tutta la sera perché è un gufo sposato con una allodola. Lei ha sonno e va a dormire. Essere sposati implica cambiare forzatamente il proprio ritmo circadiano?
Avere una giornata ogni due settimane da dedicare a un proprio interesse è segno di crisi? Ma da quando? 
Ripeto non c’entra nulla che poi realmente il matrimonio sia finito.
Il punto è che non si può dedurre nulla da comportamenti che sono specifici di una coppia.
Infatti i traditi molto spesso lo scoprono dopo molto tempo perché la relazione extraconiugale non creava cambiamenti.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello che tu definisci un pensiero lecito, per me è un pensiero fuori luogo.
> 
> E comunque: quelli che parlano all'amante di un futuro fatto della loro coppia  "in emersione", o stanno sparando cazzate (99%?), o vedono in te la cd. rete di salvataggio  (1%?).
> 
> Non che sia poi meglio la seconda prospettiva.


Perfetto
Ed è una teoria smontabile se si vuole in 5 minuti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lei voleva figli, e lui lo sapeva. Questo fatto lui me lo ha raccontato proprio agli inizi della nostra conoscenza. Lei insisteva molto anni prima sui figli, ma lui si era impuntato che non ne voleva... dunque non so perché si siano sposati senza averne parlato ma ipotizzo che lui abbia detto che voleva figli pure lui, pur di sposarsi e cambiare nazione, senza averne reali intenzioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è stato un errore.
Non ripeterlo.
Non dedurre nulla.


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che molto probabilmente la poverina era un’altra dipendente che avra’ faticato a staccarsi da lui e giustificato sempre in mille modi ...fino all’esasperazione e alla resa finale ...una vita di stenti





ipazia ha detto:


> Tu eri in casa con loro?
> O quel che dici di lui e della moglie è basato sui suoi racconti?
> 
> Se hai scoperto che lui mente, in base a quali parametri ritieni ti abbia mentito dove l'ha fatto e non ti abbia mentito riguardo la storia del suo matrimonio?
> ...


 sono impressionata da questa tua valutazione, davvero notevole. Sei una criminologa/psicologa? 

E' corretto che non ero in casa, non posso sapere com'era davvero la loro vita. 

Lui ha provato a manipolarmi, forse in modo abbozzato, non "professionale" e ci era riuscito, ma non come voleva lui. Ci sono cose che avevo accettato di provare ma anche cose che avevo rifiutato a priori. Ho un sesto senso molto sviluppato e mi ha sempre avvisata quando c'era qualcosa di stonato nelle persone attorno a me, la mia colpa è stata di non aver ascoltato la vocina ogni volta.


----------



## Rosarose (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi fermo qui.
> Una donna single se si relaziona con uno sposato deve avere coscienza che il suo ruolo per lei sarà quello di un'amante.
> E' un ruolo che nel bene o nel male deve accettare e deve essere consapevole che in quello deve trovare pienezza e contezza.
> Le aspettative hanno senso quando le persone sono entrambe single e elaborano insieme progetti per consolidare la coppia.
> Ogni amante ha la consapevolezza della fuggevolezza di quello che vive.


Danny in questo raggionamento mi sembri un po' rigido.
Io conosco personalmente diverse coppie divenute ufficiali dopo un lungo periodo ( spesso mai chiaro quanto) di rapporto vissuto da amanti, lei separata lui sposato e anche il contrario( una di queste molto bene essendo mio cugino...)
Non si può generalizzare...
Penso che i single di queste coppie che io conosco si saranno fatte delle aspettative che poi sono state esaudite!
Non nascondiamoci che esistono matrimoni alla frutta, e relazioni parallele possono essere il grimaldello che li fanno saltare definitivamente.
Poi ogni persona e un mondo a sé, c'è chi è onesto e sincero(anche con se stessi) e chi no!
Io da uno sposato che ha già chiaro che non si separerà mai, ma si approcciasse con me, dovrebbe essere chiaro sin dall'inizio, è il minimo che mi aspetterei.



Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti.
> 
> Io a questo punto una domanda me la porrei.
> *Ma se lui, lasciato dalla moglie, avesse proposto a Flowers di diventare una coppia fissa, tutti questi problemi, sessuali e non, sarebbero scomparsi? Lei sarebbe stata felice?*
> ...


Vorrei quasi incollare qui i suoi messaggi dove esprimeva quello che voleva davvero con me, nel famoso futuro... ovviamente se lui mi avesse proposte un ruolo da amante senza darmi nessuna speranza, neppure io mi costruivo chissà cosa, non sono proprio scema a tal punto. 
Magari non avrò incontrato un manipolatore perverso al punto da farmi diventare un burattino però lui ci ha messo tanto del suo a farmi credere che ero quella giusta per lui. 

Dei problemi sessuali non so cosa dire, non sparivano sicuramente, e non credo che gli spariranno mai se non va da un medico. 
Non ho mai fatto coppia con lui nella quotidianità, non saprei se funzionava o meno.... io volevo  provarci, lui no.  




Foglia ha detto:


> Io vedo molto di più una perdita della speranza. E' come se lei in tutto questo discorso dicesse  "eh vabbè, oramai non mi potrei comunque aspettare di meglio". E di qui che quel meglio e' stato carnificato in lui. Se assumi quest'ottica tu puoi anche percepire l'altro come assai scarso, e non di meno desiderarlo in quanto il meglio per sé. E' scarso a letto? Via il mio bisogno di sesso! Resta solo il suo, dove farò il possibile per accontentarlo. E' inaffidabile? Farò quanto in mio potere per esserlo io. E' come (ed è coerente con le idee che aveva in testa) se ad un certo punto proiettassi il soddisfacimento dei miei bisogni su di lui, ma al contempo fossi io ad adempiervi al contrario. Cioè in suo favore. Perché lui " sarà pure scarso, però è "il meglio per me". E cosa e' il meglio per me? Quello che do' a lui per tenerlo. Il fatto che lei lo veda "coartato" alla separazione  (ha deciso la moglie per lui) e nel frattempo scambi le sue idee con lui (mi hanno rubato la torta... Cazzo, la torta si muove!) corrisponde alla immobilità delle sue idee. Quelle aveva, e quelle l'evidenza dei fatti al tempo non ha smosso, fino a quando l'evidenza non è stata inevitabile.
> Quindi ha immaginato il meglio e ha desiderato il peggio. Giunta finalmente qualche sassata alla immagine, lo sguardo e' altrettanto finalmente piovuto a terra. Ora si tratta di distoglierlo da lui.
> *Tempo al tempo. E anche però un po' di volontà*.


Sì ormai è solo questo che devo fare.




danny ha detto:


> Mi fermo qui.
> *Una donna single se si relaziona con uno sposato deve avere coscienza che il suo ruolo per lei sarà quello di un'amante.*
> E' un ruolo che nel bene o nel male deve accettare e deve essere consapevole che in quello deve trovare pienezza e contezza.
> Le aspettative hanno senso quando le persone sono entrambe single e elaborano insieme progetti per consolidare la coppia.
> Ogni amante ha la consapevolezza della fuggevolezza di quello che vive.


Probabilmente tu, nel ruolo di amante, non illudi la donna, ti poni in maniera onesta. E se lei accetta tu sei a posto. 
Ma se capisci che per avere quella particolare donna devi illudere? Altrimenti non casca? Cosa faresti? Lui con me ha fatto così... o forse era un meccanismo collaudato con tutte... un po' di palle e tutte ci cadono. Statisticamente ha più successo uno che spara balle che uno, onesto, dice che vuole solo scopare.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Vorrei quasi incollare qui i suoi messaggi dove esprimeva quello che voleva davvero con me, nel famoso futuro... ovviamente se lui mi avesse proposte un ruolo da amante senza darmi nessuna speranza, neppure io mi costruivo chissà cosa, non sono proprio scema a tal punto.
> Magari non avrò incontrato un manipolatore perverso al punto da farmi diventare un burattino però lui ci ha messo tanto del suo a farmi credere che ero quella giusta per lui.
> 
> Dei problemi sessuali non so cosa dire, non sparivano sicuramente, e non credo che gli spariranno mai se non va da un medico.
> ...


Continui a parlare di lui
Io penserei a come ho fatto a credergli quando i fatti dicevano l’opposto


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché lo è, è quello che l'uomo (ma anche la donna) quasi sempre cerca quando è sposato/a.
> Che poi un uomo sposato possa commettere un errore di valutazione ad approcciare una single è un altro discorso, perché a mio parere dovrebbe avere la consapevolezza che sta portando avanti una relazione disequilibrata.
> Probabilmente il tipo in questione non si è posto domande né si è fatto scrupoli in merito, e questo dice parecchio sulla persona.
> Lui non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. Flower sarebbe stata l'amante a vita.
> ...


Questa dinamica l’amante single la scopre dopo però ...  quando , dopo averci picchiato il naso e perso un sacco di tempo .... si rende  conto


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Danny in questo raggionamento mi sembri un po' rigido.
> Io conosco personalmente diverse coppie divenute ufficiali dopo un lungo periodo ( spesso mai chiaro quanto) di rapporto vissuto da amanti, lei separata lui sposato e anche il contrario( una di queste molto bene essendo mio cugino...)
> Non si può generalizzare...
> Penso che i single di queste coppie che io conosco si saranno fatte delle aspettative che poi sono state esaudite!
> ...


Non nego che possa accadere, ma non può proporsi come regola.
In una relazione è certo quel che è palese, le intenzioni e gli obiettivi no.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché il fatto che la sera torna a casa ti dovrebbe far capire che sei l’amante anche se il matrimonio è finito. Finché resti lì e non si separa questo sei. E se si separa si spera che non sia così scemo da buttarsi subito in una nuova relazione stabile e progettuale


Razionalmente e’ così ...ma nessuna nasce imparata


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Razionalmente e’ così ...ma nessuna nasce imparata


Sicuramente è così. Fatico a capirlo


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Magari non avrò incontrato un manipolatore perverso al punto da farmi diventare un burattino però lui ci ha messo tanto del suo a farmi credere che ero quella giusta per lui.
> 
> 
> Non ho mai fatto coppia con lui nella quotidianità, non saprei se funzionava o meno.... io volevo  provarci, lui no.
> ...


Io non sono l'amante di nessuna.
A me piace avere rapporti sinceri, comunque, con ogni persona. 
Le strategie sono all'ordine del giorno nei rapporti di coppia.
Una persona sgamata le riconosce subito e sono convinto che la prossima volta andrà diversamente, assimilata l'esperienza.
Lui non è un manipolatore, non più di tanti altri uomini che trovi in giro. Questo te l'ha spiegato benissimo Ipazia.
Non sopravvalutarlo come hai fatto finora.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Razionalmente e’ così ...ma nessuna nasce imparata


Infatti di ogni esperienza di vita occorre fare tesoro. 
E' comunque un'occasione per crescere e consolidare i propri obiettivi.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Vorrei quasi incollare qui i suoi messaggi dove esprimeva quello che voleva davvero con me, nel famoso futuro... ovviamente se lui mi avesse proposte un ruolo da amante senza darmi nessuna speranza, neppure io mi costruivo chissà cosa, non sono proprio scema a tal punto.
> Magari non avrò incontrato un manipolatore perverso al punto da farmi diventare un burattino però lui ci ha messo tanto del suo a farmi credere che ero quella giusta per lui.
> 
> Dei problemi sessuali non so cosa dire, non sparivano sicuramente, e non credo che gli spariranno mai se non va da un medico.
> ...


Prova a pensare un po' anche a questo, per il futuro.
Fermo restando che il primo riscontro e' quello fattuale.
Quando ti relazioni con uno che ti espone chiaramente i propri bisogni, all'ascolto può subentrare anche un senso di disappunto. Perché magari cerca qualcosa che ti va contro. Al disappunto (che è tuo, e non è colpa di nessuno) subentra una tua personale riflessione. E' roba superabile o no? 
Questo è più o meno il sentire davanti a chi non nasconde cosa vorrebbe trovare in te.
Poi c'è l'altra categoria. Quella un po' degli  "affabulatori".
L'impatto e' di confusione misto a lusinga. Ma con un sottofondo di fastidio. Non so come dire. Senti la confusione. Stride. La divergenza di bisogni ha un rumore più o meno forte, ma definito.
La confusione di un affabulatore e' un sottofondo che stride.

Questo proprio anche prima che ci siano fatti, in fase di approccio.
Un po' di allenamento mentre stai  "ferma" non guasta


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non nego che possa accadere, ma non può proporsi come regola.
> In una relazione è certo quel che è palese, le intenzioni e gli obiettivi no.


Danny pagine fa hai scritto che l'amante di tua moglie ha lasciato quella che era la sua compagna e ha venduto l'appartamento dove viveva con lei (chiedo scusa se non sono le parole esatte, ho provato a cercare il tuo messaggio ma si è perso tra i tanti). Ha comprato o preso in affitto un nuovo appartamento per dimostrare a tua moglie che faceva sul serio, per darle sicurezza che lui faceva sul serio. Nonostante questo tua moglie non ha lasciato il certo per l'incerto.
Altra regola base: *nessuno lascia il certo per l'incerto*.

Poi tu hai scoperto il tradimento se non erro, tua moglie poco dopo ha iniziato ad avere problemini di salute che uno si gestisce a casa sua. Non credo siano frangenti dove si ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita. Altro fattore.

Tu dici che lui aveva già pianificato che voleva una moglie, e saltata tua moglie in tutta fretta se n'è beccata un'altra dal mucchio (evidentemente già presente) e ha combinato il matrimonio. Ti par normale??? Percarità diciamo che _sapeva cosa voleva_... ma una scelta simile mi puzza di tradimento dietro l'angolo.
Se sapeva cosa voleva, anche lui, perchè mai perdere tempo con tua moglie? Non è mica che pure lui, pure se navigato e con tante esperienze, la scuffia se l'era presa? E che la scelta successiva non sia stata presa per colmare il vuoto di vedersi solo in una casa dove si vedeva con tua moglie?

Lui ha capito che doveva dare qualcosa di concreto a tua moglie perchè lei facesse eventualmente, un passo, verso la separazione. Ma se tua moglie gli avesse detto chiaro e tondo: guarda che io mio marito non lo lascio, quello poteva anche rimanere nella sua storia e non prendere un altro appartamento. Se poi ha conosciuto minimamente tua moglie, come tu l'hai fatta conoscere a noi, di certo non sarebbe una da "due cuori e una capanna" ma da "un attico in centro e poi ci mettiamo dentro i cuori".
Altro discorso è se lui ha valutato in modo indipendente che la vecchia storia era finita.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono l'amante di nessuna.
> A me piace avere rapporti sinceri, comunque, con ogni persona.
> Le strategie sono all'ordine del giorno nei rapporti di coppia.
> Una persona sgamata le riconosce subito e sono convinto che la prossima volta andrà diversamente, assimilata l'esperienza.
> ...


Danny, e’ in manipolatore deficiente ma lo e ‘... e più di altri che vedi in giro ....
Quello descritto da ipazia e’ il cugino dello squartatore della Val Brembana... non esageriamo ..


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti di ogni esperienza di vita occorre fare tesoro.
> E' comunque un'occasione per crescere e consolidare i propri obiettivi.


Si..appunto...dall’esperienza.....
A posteriori son bravi tutti


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Danny pagine fa hai scritto che l'amante di tua moglie ha lasciato quella che era la sua compagna e ha venduto l'appartamento dove viveva con lei (chiedo scusa se non sono le parole esatte, ho provato a cercare il tuo messaggio ma si è perso tra i tanti). Ha comprato o preso in affitto un nuovo appartamento per dimostrare a tua moglie che faceva sul serio, per darle sicurezza che lui faceva sul serio. Nonostante questo tua moglie non ha lasciato il certo per l'incerto.
> Altra regola base: *nessuno lascia il certo per l'incerto*.
> 
> Poi tu hai scoperto il tradimento se non erro, tua moglie poco dopo ha iniziato ad avere problemini di salute che uno si gestisce a casa sua. Non credo siano frangenti dove si ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita. Altro fattore.
> ...



Partiamo dal fondo e dal primo neretto.
Lui avrebbe comunque lasciato lei. Non la sopportava più. 
Ha usato questa sua decisione per attrarre mia moglie.
La scuffia è probabile che se la siano presa, lui come lei.
Lui è rimasto nella casa dove abitava: ha solo dato il benservito alla compagna e a suo figlio, frutto di una precedente relazione.
Questa scelta ha rivelato una cosa che ha allontanato mia moglie.
Lui non si è fatto scrupoli nel far uscire dalla sua vita non solo una donna, ma un bambino che aveva visto crescere per 7 anni.
E mia moglie ha capito che lei arrivava a prenderne il posto, nello stesso modo e identicamente con una figlia, in un paese a 400km di distanza.
L'incerto qui diventava quasi certo.
Era un amante perfetto. Non altrettanto un compagno.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo dal fondo e dal primo neretto.
> Lui avrebbe comunque lasciato lei. Non la sopportava più.
> Ha usato questa sua decisione per attrarre mia moglie.
> La cuffia è probabile che se la siano presa, lui come lei.
> ...


Bè tanto navigato non era allora. Visto che aveva in casa una donna e una madre se l'è giocata veramente male. Uno può anche essersi scopato tremila donne ma da lì a conoscere l'animo femminile ce ne passa. Qui manco l'ABC.

D'altronde dal momento che non era libero neppure lui, almeno all'inizio, e che inevitabilmente sarebbe dovuto passare per questo step (buttare fuori casa la precedente compagna e il figlio di lei) la relazione con tua moglie non avrebbe mai potuto trovare posto in modo diverso che fra due amanti. Non sapeva cosa voleva neppure lui.

Ma uno che tradisce, a parte casi eccezionali, sa quel che vuole?
La cosa che io mi sono trovata a vivere nel passare dei mesi, e in cui mi davo fastidio da sola, era non vivere il "qui e ora", non essere pienamente presente quando un mio familiare mi parlava. I miei pensieri erano andati fuori dal mio controllo, nel senso che io volevo concentrarmi, esser lì come capitava mesi prima, e mi rendevo conto che una parte di me viaggiava altrove. Per me questo non era bene, era male.
E mi chiedo quanto può esser bello stare dentro casa con il proprio coniuge e magari il proprio figlio, e aver mezzo cervello in salamoia per un rapporto dietro alla tenda??? Ad un certo punto non diventa un tormento stare magari ad aspettare che il coniuge vada nell'altra stanza, vada a letto per prendere in mano un cellulare e mandare messaggini a qualcuno che nella nostra vita reale non vogliamo???


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny, e’ in manipolatore deficiente ma lo e ‘... e più di altri che vedi in giro ....
> Quello descritto da ipazia e’ il cugino dello squartatore della Val Brembana... non esageriamo ..


:mexican:
O anche un Charles Manson
Per i più giovani https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Manson
Uno psicopatico che può attirare psicopatici. 
A me è sembrato più la descrizione di un dittatore per il quale si prova ammirazione.

Un normale essere umano confuso che cerca relazioni che non sa gestire è solo un cialtrone come tanti e come potrebbe essere ognuno di noi, dal punto di vista di chi abbiamo mollato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo dal fondo e dal primo neretto.
> Lui avrebbe comunque lasciato lei. Non la sopportava più.
> Ha usato questa sua decisione per attrarre mia moglie.
> La cuffia è probabile che se la siano presa, lui come lei.
> ...


Una merda è più sintetico.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè tanto navigato non era allora. Visto che aveva in casa una donna e una madre se l'è giocata veramente male. Uno può anche essersi scopato tremila donne ma da lì a conoscere l'animo femminile ce ne passa. Qui manco l'ABC.
> 
> D'altronde dal momento che non era libero neppure lui, almeno all'inizio, e che inevitabilmente sarebbe dovuto passare per questo step (buttare fuori casa la precedente compagna e il figlio di lei) la relazione con tua moglie non avrebbe mai potuto trovare posto in modo diverso che fra due amanti. Non sapeva cosa voleva neppure lui.
> 
> ...


Questo non è chiaro a tutti.
Mezzo mondo (approssimato per difetto) lavora aspettando il weekend, vive il weekend aspettando le vacanze, vive la carriera aspettando la pensione, vive le relazioni sognandone altre.
Che brutto vivere!


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mexican:
> *O anche un Charles Manson
> *Per i più giovani https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Manson
> Uno psicopatico che può attirare psicopatici.
> ...



Però non esageriamo...
Comunque Manson suscitava un certo fascino indiscutibile sull'altro sesso. 
Questo qui a me sembra uno sfigato un po' pirla, a dire il vero.
Dai.
Seduce una donna spiegandole come fare foto ad uccelli appostandosi per ore, la scopa male in auto mentre si contorce dal mal di schiena per le ernie, cerca una mistress dove non c'è (l'immagine che dà FLowers è tutto tranne che quella di Mistress), viene visto dal figlio che constata che è un cesso... 
Insomma, restiamo con i piedi per terra.
Questo si è beccato Flower che si è fatta film su di lui essendo al colmo della disperazione, se era un'altra lo mandava a stendere subito.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così. Fatico a capirlo


Perché sei stata amante sposata e non single ... ti ponevi sullo stesso piano del tuo amante sposato


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo...
> Comunque Manson suscitava un certo fascino indiscutibile sull'altro sesso.
> Questo qui a me sembra uno sfigato un po' pirla, a dire il vero.
> Dai.
> ...


Infatti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...
Ma non sottovalutiamo l’effetto della manipolazione anche se adottato da uno sfigato. 
Lo sfigato  col piccolo uccello, egoista, non acculturato, violento  e pure cesso...grazie a questa abilità ha tenuto per 25 anni una moglie a servizio negandole figli perché a lui stavano sul cazzo e  un’amanfe per 3 che lo ha creduto Irrinunciabile e che gli faceva pompini a gratis ..senza rompere i maroni...
E poi dite che non ha raggiunto i suoi scopi ?
Chapeau! Massimo risultato con minimo sforzo...questo è quello che ottiene un bravo manipolatore ...anche se non è Menson


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè tanto navigato non era allora. Visto che aveva in casa una donna e una madre se l'è giocata veramente male. Uno può anche essersi scopato tremila donne ma da lì a conoscere l'animo femminile ce ne passa. Qui manco l'ABC.
> 
> D'altronde dal momento che non era libero neppure lui, almeno all'inizio, e che inevitabilmente sarebbe dovuto passare per questo step (buttare fuori casa la precedente compagna e il figlio di lei) la relazione con tua moglie non avrebbe mai potuto trovare posto in modo diverso che fra due amanti. Non sapeva cosa voleva neppure lui.
> 
> ...


Eh, che domande....
Quei messaggini fanno parte della tua vita esattamente come la figlia e il marito, gli amici e i colleghi di lavoro, i social network e gli hobby.
I pensieri vanno e vengono come le nuvole, si pensa all'amante come ad altre cose della vita, può essere la collezione di tappi di birra o di automobiline in scala 1:43, si è dove si è ma non necessariamente con tutta la testa.
Se mi parli di coinvolgimento, che sia l'amante o una persona in una relazione ufficiale, la sensazione di essere ovunque sia lui è la norma, ma sappiamo anche che se la distanza aumenta la desirabiità a tutti si fa l'abitudine, anche alla passione, e questo ci riporta giù dalle nuvolette, sempre che non si sia abituati a andare a zonzo per castelli in aria.

No, lui tanto navigato non mi è sembrato. Aveva la sua formuletta e un certo modo di presentarsi con cui risultava seducente, diciamo che sprizzava gli ormoni giusti per far capitolare la donna di turno, ma al di là di quello non andava. Secondo mia moglie non era tanto equilibrato. Era molto pieno di sé, scarsamente empatico, logorroico, mammone. Insomma, uno che usava le donne, ma ne capiva poco.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non è chiaro a tutti.
> Mezzo mondo (approssimato per difetto) lavora aspettando il weekend, vive il weekend aspettando le vacanze, vive la carriera aspettando la pensione, vive le relazioni sognandone altre.
> Che brutto vivere!


Diciamo che aspettare il weekend a volte è anche una necessità (sonno e bisogno di dormire qualche ora in più), se lavori aspettando le vacanze ogni giorno sicuramente quel lavoro non ti piace, e se si può lo si cambia, lo stesso dovrebbe valere per le relazioni. Se non si possono cambiare devi trovare una fonte altrove, in un hobby ad esempio, se il lavoro non ti appaga coltivi un hobby dove trovi appagamento, ma vivrai sempre aspettando il momento in cui praticare l'hobby. Ma se ti parlano al lavoro poi sei lì in quel momento, ti ci applichi, non è che sei altrove con la testa, sei coinvolto. Quindi in quel momento in realtà sei lì, lo sei quando la tua mente si applica senza farsi influenzare da eventi esterni.
Eventi esterni maggiori ti portano a stare a casa, tipo se hai la febbre a 40, rendi poco.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...
> Ma non sottovalutiamo l’effetto della manipolazione anche se adottato da uno sfigato.
> Lo sfigato  col piccolo uccello, egoista, non acculturato, violento  e pure cesso...grazie a questa abilità h*a tenuto per 25 anni una moglie a servizio negandole figli perché a lui stavano sul cazzo* e  un’amanfe per 3 che lo ha creduto Irrinunciabile e che gli faceva pompini a gratis ..senza rompere i maroni...
> E poi dite che non ha raggiunto i suoi scopi ?
> Chapeau! Massimo risultato con minimo sforzo...questo è quello che ottiene un bravo manipolatore ...anche se non è Menson


Neretto: sempre che sia vero... 
Se fosse davvero un manipolatore a quel neretto farei la tara, e non di poco.

Non credo neanche che abbia raggiunto il suo risultato. E' stato mollato dalla moglie.
Magari lei era stufa di uno che la tradiva da una vita oppure anche lei aveva un altro.
A un manipolatore non crederei neppure alle cose che lo fanno sembrare più fortunato di altri.
Chi ci dice per esempio che i figli non siano mai venuti?
Facile fare il grand'uomo con chi vuole crederci.
Perché è questo in realtà. Uno che se la tirava, recitava una parte.
Una specie di Verdone nel film Borotalco.
Mancava solo il cargo libanese...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo che aspettare il weekend a volte è anche una necessità (sonno e bisogno di dormire qualche ora in più), se lavori aspettando le vacanze ogni giorno sicuramente quel lavoro non ti piace, e se si può lo si cambia, lo stesso dovrebbe valere per le relazioni. Se non si possono cambiare devi trovare una fonte altrove, in un hobby ad esempio, se il lavoro non ti appaga coltivi un hobby dove trovi appagamento, ma vivrai sempre aspettando il momento in cui praticare l'hobby. Ma se ti parlano al lavoro poi sei lì in quel momento, ti ci applichi, non è che sei altrove con la testa, sei coinvolto. Quindi in quel momento in realtà sei lì, lo sei quando la tua mente si applica senza farsi influenzare da eventi esterni.
> Eventi esterni maggiori ti portano a stare a casa, tipo se hai la febbre a 40, rendi poco.


Però non viene il batticuore pensando al weekend.
Il problema è cercare il batticuore.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non viene il batticuore pensando al weekend.
> Il problema è cercare il batticuore.


Ormai mi pare pari a cercare illuminanti insegnamenti di vita dentro le cartine dei Baci Perugina.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ormai mi pare pari a cercare illuminanti insegnamenti di vita dentro le cartine dei Baci Perugina.
> 
> View attachment 13974


Meglio i baci Perugina.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: sempre che sia vero...
> Se fosse davvero un manipolatore a quel neretto farei la tara, e non di poco.
> 
> Non credo neanche che abbia raggiunto il suo risultato. E' stato mollato dalla moglie.
> ...


Mi baso sui dati comunicati da chi sta parlando con noi . Se dovessi fare solo ipotesi mie basate su elementi non condivisi ma supposti potrei dire tutto il contrario di tutto ..sempre


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non viene il batticuore pensando al weekend.
> Il problema è cercare il batticuore.


Ma basta con sto batticuore dai .... 
quanti danni ....per un batticuore che dura tre mesi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma basta con sto batticuore dai ....
> quanti danni ....per un batticuore che dura tre mesi


:up:


----------



## Lostris (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny, e’ in manipolatore deficiente ma lo e ‘... e più di altri che vedi in giro ....
> Quello descritto da ipazia e’ il cugino *dello squartatore della Val Brembana*... non esageriamo ..


eh?!

:scared:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> eh?!
> 
> :scared:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> eh?!
> 
> :scared:


Hahahah... ve lo immaginate ? 
Non mi e venuto in mente nulla di più trasgressivo


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Altra regola base: *nessuno lascia il certo per l'incerto*.


Non è sempre vero, ci sono quelli che lasciano il certo per l'amante.

Solo nel mio ufficio ho due esempi di uomini che avevano l'amante e poi hanno divorziato e ora sono in compagnia ufficiale dell'amante... uno è il mio capo, l'altro un collega di un altro settore. 
Se un matrimonio è davvero in crisi è possibile che l'amante che entra dalla porta di servizio possa spodestare l'ufficiale, ma non è una regola.
Piuttosto la regola degli sposati è che stanno benone con la moglie, ma mentono per scoparsi un'altra donna. 
Bisogna capire in quale caso ci si trova. Io pensavo di trovarmi nel primo caso, in un matrimonio in vera crisi, ovvio dovevo credere ciecamente alle parole di lui ma alla fine lei davvero è andata via, quindi forse una verità esisteva. Poi che io non fossi la sua donna ideale è un'altra storia. 





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si..appunto...dall’esperienza.....
> A posteriori son bravi tutti


Anche io adesso sono brava. 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché sei stata amante sposata e non single ... ti ponevi sullo stesso piano del tuo amante sposato


Le aspettative sono diverse se i due amanti sono sposati; se invece uno è single è tutto diverso, per il single. Una donna forse "aspetta" un uomo... il contrario difficile che accada, vedi quello che scrive Danny in merito. Una donna si fa prendere dal sentimento ma il maschio prima accerta che la donna abbia tutte le carte in regola e poi "forse" si  innamora... noi facciamo il contrario :facepalm:e restiamo fregate. 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...
> Ma non sottovalutiamo l’effetto della manipolazione anche se adottato da uno sfigato.
> Lo sfigato  col piccolo uccello, egoista, non acculturato, violento  e pure cesso...grazie a questa abilità ha tenuto per 25 anni una moglie a servizio negandole figli perché a lui stavano sul cazzo e  un’amanfe per 3 che lo ha creduto Irrinunciabile e che gli faceva pompini a gratis ..senza rompere i maroni...
> E poi dite che non ha raggiunto i suoi scopi ?
> Chapeau! Massimo risultato con minimo sforzo...questo è quello che ottiene un bravo manipolatore ...anche se non è Menson


Quoto tutto. Sapeva affabulare bene, altrimenti la moglie sarebbe partita molto prima, specie quando lui negava i figli.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è sempre vero, ci sono quelli che lasciano il certo per l'amante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 anni, eh. 
Non credo sia incapace di intendere e volere.


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, lui tanto navigato non mi è sembrato. Aveva la sua formuletta e un certo modo di presentarsi con cui risultava seducente, diciamo che *sprizzava gli ormoni giusti per far capitolare la donna di turno, ma al di là di quello non andava. Secondo mia moglie non era tanto equilibrato. Era molto pieno di sé, scarsamente empatico, logorroico*, mammone. Insomma, uno che usava le donne, ma ne capiva poco.


 assomiglia parecchio al mio. 




danny ha detto:


> *Neretto: sempre che sia vero...
> Se fosse davvero un manipolatore a quel neretto farei la tara, e non di poco*.
> 
> Non credo neanche che abbia raggiunto il suo risultato. E' stato mollato dalla moglie.
> ...


Come sempre non posso sapere la "vera verità" quella la sanno solo loro. 

Ma se fosse che i figli non sono venuti, pur cercandoli, perché non avrebbe dovuto dirmelo? Trovo plausibile che lui davvero non li voleva sti figli, era convincente quando parlava di questo e a detta sua è stata la molla che poi ha portato il matrimonio alla fine. Quando lei premeva per i figli lui non voleva, e l'ha tradita e poi è stato scoperto (lui ha detto che non era stato abbastanza scaltro dicendolo in giro) ma questa scoperta da parte di lei ha fatto mettere da parte momentaneamente il discorso figli.... un caso? Lei non ha mollato lui, ed è tornata alla carica col discorso e lui ancora a negarli, dicendole addirittura di "trovare un'altro idiota che ti mette incinta". Dunque.... un signore proprio, ma a parte quello.... non dico che tutto ciò che lui diceva fosse una balla.... dico solo che quando mi diceva che non poteva incontrarmi usava quelle che erano scuse assurde, per me, quindi le classificavo come balle.... poi anche altre cose ma non posso affermare che il 100% di ciò che diceva erano tutte balle, a prescindere.


----------



## ipazia (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> sono impressionata da questa tua valutazione, davvero notevole. Sei una criminologa/psicologa?
> 
> E' corretto che non ero in casa, non posso sapere com'era davvero la loro vita.
> 
> Lui ha provato a manipolarmi, forse in modo abbozzato, non "professionale" e ci era riuscito, ma non come voleva lui. Ci sono cose che avevo accettato di provare ma anche cose che avevo rifiutato a priori. Ho un sesto senso molto sviluppato e mi ha sempre avvisata quando c'era qualcosa di stonato nelle persone attorno a me, la mia colpa è stata di non aver ascoltato la vocina ogni volta.


Mi piace la manipolazione. La considero un'arte. 
L'ho esercitata.
La esercito. 

Per un certo periodo l'ho esercitata senza rendermi conto di esercitarla (e ho fatto danni seri in quei frangenti, a me e agli altri che si lasciavano coinvolgere da me). 
Poi ho "studiato". 
 A volte l'ho esercitata con l'intento di ferire. 
A volte l'ho esercitata con l'intento di portar fuori l'altr* da dove era. 

Penso che come ogni strumento non sia in sè nè buona nè cattiva, ma che dipenda da chi usa lo strumento. 
Usato insieme è un bel gioco. 

Inoltre, pensare che esistano relazioni senza nessun livello di manipolazione oltre che ingenuo è sciocco. 
Le relazioni contengono il potere e si basano sullo scambio di potere. 
E' la cristallizzazione dell'asimmetria - o della simmetria - a rendere disfunzionali le relazioni. 
La funzionalità è l'oscillazione fra simmetria e asimmetria. Con gli aggiustamenti del caso. 
E perchè accada serve "semplicemente" intento comunicativo da parte degli attori della relazione stessa. 

Io per esempio trovo disfunzionale il tuo gioco del "ti do tanto" e quindi "in cambio mi aspetto". E lo è un po' per il meccanismo dei debiti e dei crediti (che personalmente non tollero...se qualcuno osasse dirmi "ma io ho fatto questo (anche il caffè, eh) quindi tu..." l'espressione più elegante e gentile sarebbe un vaffanculo per iniziare...poi si vedrebbe) e un po' perchè non era esplicito (quindi l'altro non sapeva di star accumulando il debito). 

A me piace invece che questi aspetti siano espliciti. 
Ci si confronti a riguardo. E ci si cresca dentro insieme. 
Anche a costo di perdersi. 
Stare insieme nei silenzi e nella paura di perdersi, per come la vedo io, non è stare insieme. 


Lui non solo non era un professionista (ma ce l'hai eh...o si è professionisti o non si è nulla?) era un pollo. 
Da come lo descrivi non riesco ad annoverarlo neppure nella categoria degli stronzi. 
Un cialtroncello, ecco. Con tratti infantili piuttosto pronunciati fra l'altro. 

E con un sognato riguardo l'amore che personalmente mi farebbe venire la nausea (ma in questo so di non far testo. Le promesse di eternità sono illusioni dal mio punto di vista, la sfera di cristallo non esiste, quindi per come la vedo io, niente promesse o giurerò e fatti concreti quotidiani.)



Già, non eri in casa con loro. 
E anche se ci fossi stata, non avresti comunque potuto cogliere tutte le dinamiche fra di loro. 
Fondamentalmente ti racconti la realtà che ti piace di più, per confermare le tue letture. 
E questa non è una colpa, ma una responsabilità. 

Fino a quando avrai la colpa come riferimento, avrai lì pronto l'alibi per non affrontare te stessa. 

Poi oh...come ti dicevo.
Vita tua. Tempo tuo. Benessere tuo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny, e’ in manipolatore deficiente ma lo e ‘... e più di altri che vedi in giro ....
> Quello descritto da ipazia e’ il cugino dello squartatore della Val Brembana... non esageriamo ..


Non farti manipolare dalle parole...nei fatti è la base di una qualunque tecnica di manipolazione, anche nella pubblicità della carta igienica, solo che per la carta igienica l'interlocutore è la massa invece che l'individuo :carneval: 

Quello che ho descritto, è semplicemente quello che so fare io.
E pensa che mi considero una principiante rispetto a persone che conosco e che l'arte della manipolazione la sanno davvero usare. 

Neanche a 20 anni ero imbranata come l'ex tipo di flower. (e a 20 anni ero fuori come un balcone emotivamente parlando, quindi neppure lucida, oltre che inconsapevole, inesperta, molto fuori controllo e con nulla o scarsa conoscenza della "teoria". Il tutto condito da rabbia e desiderio di vendetta spalmato sull'umanità tutta):facepalm:

Uh...non ho mai squartato nessuno, e neppure mio cugino...:rotfl:
Manipolatore non è una uguaglianza. Manipolatore --> cattiv*, non manipolatore --> buon*. 

EDIT: aggiungo che saper manipolare non significa non prender musate. 
Se si entra in relazione, la musata o l'inculata, nelle varie gradazioni che può avere, è dietro l'angolo. 
Di garanzie non ne esistono. Da nessuno parte. Nemmeno nelle migliori intenzioni.

EDIT!: manipolatore deficiente è un ossimoro.


----------



## ipazia (11 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. la tua con quei Pat Pat di partenza, un po' inquietante di per sè lo è :carneval:
> 
> Che poi alla fine te eri ancora piccina, mi pare, ma è un giochino che già a quel tempo lo spiegava bene tra le righe, benché in chiave romantica, Lucio Battisti, con il nastro rosa..
> 
> ...


Un pat pat, dipende dallo spazio che gli si da. E quindi non dipende da chi lo offre, ma da chi lo riceve.
E' tutto tuo lo spazio del pat pat. 

Ero piccina sì...di quella canzone trovo interessante il "lo scopriremo solo vivendo"...
ma la tua interpretazione del fra le righe mi ha fatta rotolare :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (11 Aprile 2019)

A me, di questo manipolatore, piacerebbe saper invece sapere quante ne deve passare ogni volta prima di trovarne una che abbocchi.

In altri lidi, uno come questo vien semplicemente chiamato mdF. (morto di Figa) 

Io ho la netta sensazione che tutta la figa di cui parlava fosse il suo sognato nell'anticipazione del lancio della rete a strascico. 
Quel che tirava su poi, mica dipendeva da lui. 
Lui tirava su. :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (11 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> assomiglia parecchio al mio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eppure è esattamente quello che hai affermato in precedenza, che ti avesse detto solo balle

Forse, essendo un cialtrone, erano davvero semplicemente scuse assurde e campate per aria. 
Non ti sfiora il pensiero? 

E pensa che bel meccanismo flower...pur di non vederlo quale è, gli hai cucito addosso l'abito del mentitore professionista. rotfl

Un impulsivo come l'hai descritto, tendente all'agito, mica è in grado di mentire seriamente. Questo aveva la miccia al culo sempre pronta a prender fuoco...minima provocazione, anche da parte di sconosciuti, e boom! Uno così fa i castelli e poi se li brucia da solo...incazzandosi abbestia col primo che passa per non dirsi che è un cialtrone. 

Probabilmente un'altra se non alla seconda, alla terza scusa assurda, l'avrebbe inchiodato e probabilmente sfanculato.

Come mai tu hai preferito pensare che fossero balle invece che pensare che fosse un cialtroncello?

Spesso e volentieri, la spiegazione più semplice e immediata è quella corretta. 
Il resto lo si fa in testa.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un pat pat, dipende dallo spazio che gli si da. E quindi non dipende da chi lo offre, ma da chi lo riceve.
> E' tutto tuo lo spazio del pat pat.
> 
> :


È vero, e penso che prima di dargli spazio, quello spazio in qualche maniera lo si crea

In effetti qui ora l'ho creato, ma i Pat Pat li ho ricevuti solo da te :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è sempre vero, ci sono quelli che lasciano il certo per l'amante.
> 
> Solo nel mio ufficio ho due esempi di uomini che avevano l'amante e poi hanno divorziato e ora sono in compagnia ufficiale dell'amante... uno è il mio capo, l'altro un collega di un altro settore.
> Se un matrimonio è davvero in crisi è possibile che l'amante che entra dalla porta di servizio possa spodestare l'ufficiale, ma non è una regola.
> ...


 per quanto riguarda i figli, ne conosco uno che ha fatto lo stesso, voleva attenzioni solo per lui. Capriccioso accentratore. Anche lui lasciato dalla moglie dopo 25 anni di matrimonio.
Ora sta con una, per paura di rimanere solo si è adeguato e fa tutto quello che la nuova compagna propone.
Anche il tuo ex mi sa tanto di un accentratore di attenzioni.
A lui non interessa chi, l'importante che le persone si prendano cura di lui.


----------



## flower7700 (12 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda i figli, ne conosco uno che ha fatto lo stesso, voleva attenzioni solo per lui. Capriccioso accentratore. Anche lui lasciato dalla moglie dopo 25 anni di matrimonio.
> Ora sta con una, per paura di rimanere solo si è adeguato e fa tutto quello che la nuova compagna propone.
> Anche il tuo ex mi sa tanto di un accentratore di attenzioni.
> A lui non interessa chi, *l'importante che le persone si prendano cura di lui*.


E' quello che penso anche io. 
Io non potevo curarmi di lui dunque al momento di prendere decisioni sulla nostra coppia lui va in cerca di un'altra che possa sostituire la moglie, ovviamente meglio della moglie :facepalm:


----------



## flower7700 (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me, di questo manipolatore, piacerebbe saper invece sapere quante ne deve passare ogni volta prima di trovarne una che abbocchi.
> 
> In altri lidi, uno come questo vien semplicemente chiamato mdF. (*morto di Figa*)
> 
> ...


 MDF 

Quoto il neretto ! 

Non ha passato molto tempo da "solo" visto che dopo la moglie io c'ero già da un pezzo.... e nel mentre lui ha trovato altro. 
Rete o no ha trovato. 
Io invece sono ancora un criceto nella ruota. 
Dovrei diventare una vera mistress per ripicca


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non farti manipolare dalle parole...nei fatti è la base di una qualunque tecnica di manipolazione, anche nella pubblicità della carta igienica, solo che per la carta igienica l'interlocutore è la massa invece che l'individuo :carneval:
> 
> Quello che ho descritto, è semplicemente quello che so fare io.
> E pensa che mi considero una principiante rispetto a persone che conosco e che l'arte della manipolazione la sanno davvero usare.
> ...


Confesso che mi fa sorridere quando sento chi si dichiara con una punta di soddisfazione abile manipolatore o amante dell’essere stronzo..e poi magari il massimo dell’oggetto della sua manipolazione e’ stato qualche morto di fga o una bidella a scuola (massimo rispetto per la bidella..è solo un esempio )... o chi associa la manipolazione o la stronzaggibe alla superiorità intellettual/celebrare... Chi lo è davvero, e ad alti livelli, non si svela ... lo fa di solito l’insicuro che si romanza un po’..
la capacità di manipolazione non e’ il risultato di un’intelligenza superiore ma un’arma di difesa .. che sviluppi a vari livelli a seconda delle necessità .
Puoi essere un cojone manipolatore cresciuto con una mamma stronza , così come una persona estremamente abile dal punto di vista intellettuale che non sa manipolare


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Confesso che mi fa sorridere quando sento chi si dichiara con una punta di soddisfazione abile manipolatore o amante dell’essere stronzo..e poi magari il massimo dell’oggetto della sua manipolazione e’ stato qualche morto di fga o una bidella a scuola (massimo rispetto per la bidella..è solo un esempio )... o chi associa la manipolazione o la stronzaggibe alla superiorità intellettual/celebrare... Chi lo è davvero, e ad alti livelli, non si svela ... lo fa di solito l’insicuro che si romanza un po’..
> la capacità di manipolazione non e’ il risultato di un’intelligenza superiore ma un’arma di difesa .. che sviluppi a vari livelli a seconda delle necessità .
> Puoi essere un cojone manipolatore cresciuto con una mamma stronza , così come una persona estremamente abile dal punto di vista intellettuale che non sa manipolare


L'importante è sorridere 


Come ti dicevo in altro 3d, ricordo un mio vecchio prof che ci ripeteva, imparate i manuali, la storia e la teoria. Poi dimenticate tutto. E fate esperienza concreta. Sporcatevi le mani con l'umanità. 

Tenendo sempre a mente che il mondo è ben più vasto e variegato delle dicotomia e delle teorie. 

Di solito, essendo un adorabile gran bastardo chiudeva il discorsetto dicendoci "se però desiderate certezze a sostenervi e rassicurarvi, dimenticate quel che vi ho detto"


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2019)

Non sono esperta della materia, ma di seguito copia e incollo un link.
C'è una descrizione del manipolatore che è abbastanza vicina alla mia idea, e di seguito una testimonianza  (che e' molto simile al caso di flower) che viene riportata quale esempio di manipolazione. Ebbene, a me costui tutto pare tranne che un manipolatore.
Ve lo riporto comunque, ognuno si faccia la propria idea:


https://www.lopsicologoonline.it/manipolatore/


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> MDF
> 
> Quoto il neretto !
> 
> ...


Beh...se il tuo parametro è trovare, va bene anche una rete buca...foss'ancje un vecchio scarpone, qualcosa trovi 

Scender dalla ruota dipende solo da te. 
'na mistress sulla ruota (manovrati da altri) mah...


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se il tuo parametro è trovare, va bene anche una rete buca...foss'ancje un vecchio scarpone, qualcosa trovi   Scender dalla ruota dipende solo da te.  'na mistress sulla ruota (manovrati da altri) mah...


  Mai che ne abbia conosciuta una di mistress seria...... che peccato.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'importante è sorridere
> 
> 
> Come ti dicevo in altro 3d, ricordo un mio vecchio prof che ci ripeteva, imparate i manuali, la storia e la teoria. Poi dimenticate tutto. E fate esperienza concreta. Sporcatevi le mani con l'umanità.
> ...


Mo  me lo segno


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mo  me lo segno


Lieta di esser utile 

Per amor di completezza di informazione, visto l'interesse che ti ha suscitato (addirittura segnartelo, mica siamo a scuola a prender appunti :carneval, quel prof, con i contenuti che hai riportato, ti avrebbe invitata a ripresentarti alla sessione successiva.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mai che ne abbia conosciuta una di mistress seria...... che peccato.


Magari l'hai conosciuta ma non aveva la divisa di ordinanza 

(lo dico sottovoce che son segreti...le mistress e i master son persone normali...ma shhhh:carneval


----------



## Marjanna (12 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono esperta della materia, ma di seguito copia e incollo un link.
> C'è una descrizione del manipolatore che è abbastanza vicina alla mia idea, e di seguito una testimonianza  (che e' molto simile al caso di flower) che viene riportata quale esempio di manipolazione. Ebbene, a me costui tutto pare tranne che un manipolatore.
> Ve lo riporto comunque, ognuno si faccia la propria idea:
> 
> ...



Quoto. Neppure a me leggendo le parole scritte dalla donna viene in mente un manipolatore, ma solo una gran contaballe con seri problemi (se poi questa donna aveva 60 anni, se non ho capito male, neppure persone giovanissime). O si tratta di un testo ampiamente tagliato o non è un testo da prendere come esempio di manipolazione, o meglio non è chiaro a far capire cos'è a chi non ne sa nulla (parere personale naturalmente), e potrebbe portare a riconoscere manipolazione dove non c'è.
Quello che è chiaro nel testo è il suo diventare dipendente.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Magari l'hai conosciuta ma non aveva la divisa di ordinanza   (lo dico sottovoce che son segreti...le mistress e i master son persone normali...ma shhhh:carneval


  Come dire, dai spazio alla mistress che c'è in te.... hahahhahah


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono esperta della materia, ma di seguito copia e incollo un link.
> C'è una descrizione del manipolatore che è abbastanza vicina alla mia idea, e di seguito una testimonianza  (che e' molto simile al caso di flower) che viene riportata quale esempio di manipolazione. Ebbene, a me costui tutto pare tranne che un manipolatore.
> Ve lo riporto comunque, ognuno si faccia la propria idea:
> 
> ...


A me sembra che più che manipolatori vi siano relazioni manipolatorie in cui uno sarà il poliziotto buono e l’altro il cattivi, ma entrambi lavorano per quella relazione.
Una relazione in cui uno cerca di porsi in posizione favorevole interpretando il bisognoso e l’altro il soccorritore, ma con ruoli fluidi. 
Ad esempio nel caso di flower mi sembra piuttosto evidente.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Come dire, dai spazio alla mistress che c'è in te.... hahahhahah


:rotfl:

O al* slave 

Chi gioca sa che master è mistress sono ruoli che esistono nella relazione, e quindi creati insieme nel consenso condiviso. 

Altro discorso se si vuol parlare di indole dominante o sottomess* (e per farlo serve innanzitutto rivedere i significati di dominante e sottomess* all'interno di un paradigma che non nasconde il potere ma che anzi ne discute e ne negozi apertamente) ma sarebbe un ot infinito.

In rete ci sono studi molto interessanti dal punto di vista psicologico (scientifico non di diffusione di massa) a riguardo


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lieta di esser utile
> 
> Per amor di completezza di informazione, visto l'interesse che ti ha suscitato (addirittura segnartelo, mica siamo a scuola a prender appunti :carneval, quel prof, con i contenuti che hai riportato, ti avrebbe invitata a ripresentarti alla sessione successiva.


No ma guarda ..davvero utilissima ...
Sai, le  info rilevanti preferisco segnarmele ..sia mai che me le possa perdere ....
Grazie ancora eh


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto. Neppure a me leggendo le parole scritte dalla donna viene in mente un manipolatore, ma solo una gran contaballe con seri problemi (se poi questa donna aveva 60 anni, se non ho capito male, neppure persone giovanissime). O si tratta di un testo ampiamente tagliato o non è un testo da prendere come esempio di manipolazione, o meglio non è chiaro a far capire cos'è a chi non ne sa nulla (parere personale naturalmente), e potrebbe portare a riconoscere manipolazione dove non c'è.
> Quello che è chiaro nel testo è il suo diventare dipendente.


Concordo.
E poi credere a quelle balle a sessant’anni è grave.
E uno impotente poteva trovarlo più vicino a casa.

P.S. Quando avevo sedici anni una mia amica aveva avuto una breve relazione estiva con uno sposato (aveva un negozio e faceva vacanze separate dalla moglie) non dimenticherò mai lei che  raccontava che al momento dell’addio lui rideva ma si vedeva che soffriva.
Mi aveva fatto ridere a sedici anni!


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No ma guarda ..davvero utilissima ...
> Sai, le  info rilevanti preferisco segnarmele ..sia mai che me le possa perdere ....
> Grazie ancora eh


Prego, è mio piacere esser utile

Concordo. C'è sempre da imparare, se lo si desidera


----------



## Marjanna (12 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E poi credere a quelle balle a sessant’anni è grave.
> E uno impotente poteva trovarlo più vicino a casa.


Forse non le interessava tanto il sesso ma più averlo vicino. Ci ha visto pure un lato positivo nell'impotenza direi, quasi una sicurezza che tanto non poteva combinare niente con altre donne, nonostante lei abbia trovato un modo per fare sesso pare... della serie "chi vuoi che accetti questo" (probabilmente tradita in passato?). Persino chiede lei di non parlare più della moglie, cosa che di norma un traditore evita.
_mi chiedo perché ha continuato a telefonarmi anche due volte al giorno_!
Vedi questa domanda è il male, perchè non troverà mai risposta. E' una larva.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse non le interessava tanto il sesso ma più averlo vicino. Ci ha visto pure un lato positivo nell'impotenza direi, quasi una sicurezza che tanto non poteva combinare niente con altre donne, nonostante lei abbia trovato un modo per fare sesso pare... della serie "chi vuoi che accetti questo" (probabilmente tradita in passato?). Persino chiede lei di non parlare più della moglie, cosa che di norma un traditore evita.
> _mi chiedo perché ha continuato a telefonarmi anche due volte al giorno_!
> Vedi questa domanda è il male, perchè non troverà mai risposta. E' una larva.


Per la testa passano tante cose.
Poi si sceglie di pensare a quello che meglio si inserisce nel quadro che vogliamo dipingere sia durante la relazione, sia dopo.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per la testa passano tante cose.
> Poi si sceglie di pensare a quello che meglio si inserisce nel quadro che vogliamo dipingere sia durante la relazione, sia dopo.


Diciamo che manca la parte riguardande lui.
Ora vado OT però mi aveva colpito, non so se l'hai vista, l'intervista di Franca Leosini al "Cacciatore di anoressiche", il modo in cui lui ad un certo punto dell'intervista in sostanza dice che gli è toccato per forza cercare un'altra dopo che la moglie è rimasta incinta (non sono le parole esatte, non l'ho vista di recente). La freddezza con cui lo dice mi ha colpito. Non poteva fare altrimenti, non era volere suo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo che manca la parte riguardande lui.
> Ora vado OT però mi aveva colpito, non so se l'hai vista, l'intervista di Franca Leosini al "Cacciatore di anoressiche", il modo in cui lui ad un certo punto dell'intervista in sostanza dice che gli è toccato per forza cercare un'altra dopo che la moglie è rimasta incinta (non sono le parole esatte, non l'ho vista di recente). La freddezza con cui lo dice mi ha colpito. Non poteva fare altrimenti, non era volere suo.


Quello un caso psichiatrico grave davvero.


----------



## flower7700 (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> O al* slave
> 
> ...


Io vedo la figura della "mistress" come quella di una professionista che lo fa per soldi. Lì capisco le dinamiche: lui vuole essere dominato, va da una professionista, paga ed esce.

Ma in un rapporto di coppia come funziona? 

Un uomo che vuole sempre avere il comando perché cerca la mistress? Sarebbe logico se fosse lui a fare il master no? 

Una donna che si sente "mistress" in camera da letto, immagino che lo sia anche fuori; immagino questa donna con un'indole forte che ordina e si aspetta obbedienza anche fuori dal letto. Non la vedo sottomessa al partner e poi, magicamente, nel letto diventa una tigre.

Mi sbaglio?


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Io vedo la figura della "mistress" come quella di una professionista che lo fa per soldi. Lì capisco le dinamiche: lui vuole essere dominato, va da una professionista, paga ed esce.  Ma in un rapporto di coppia come funziona?   Un uomo che vuole sempre avere il comando perché cerca la mistress? Sarebbe logico se fosse lui a fare il master no?   Una donna che si sente "mistress" in camera da letto, immagino che lo sia anche fuori; immagino questa donna con un'indole forte che ordina e si aspetta obbedienza anche fuori dal letto. Non la vedo sottomessa al partner e poi, magicamente, nel letto diventa una tigre.  Mi sbaglio?


  Fantasia zero......


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> *Io vedo la figura della "mistress" come quella di una professionista che lo fa per soldi. *Lì capisco le dinamiche: lui vuole essere dominato, va da una professionista, paga ed esce.
> 
> Ma in un rapporto di coppia come funziona?
> 
> ...



Te fai riferimento alle prodomme. 

Ma, perdonami, nel casino emotivo in cui sei, per davvero sei interessata a queste questioni?
In che termini pensi ti possano essere utili per sbrogliare la matassa in cui sei invischiata? 

Che cosa stai cercando flower?

Guarda che il grande libro della vita dove sono scritte le regole da eseguire non esiste eh. 
E' tipo babbo natale. Ad un certo punto si scopre che babbo natale sei tu. 

L'altra opzione è delegare la scrittura di quel libro a qualcun altro...e poi incazzarsi perchè non l'ha scritto come lo volevi tu


----------



## flower7700 (12 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Te fai riferimento alle prodomme.
> 
> Ma, perdonami, nel casino emotivo in cui sei, per davvero sei interessata a queste questioni?
> In che termini pensi ti possano essere utili per sbrogliare la matassa in cui sei invischiata?
> ...



La matassa ormai è sbrogliata, la storia è chiusa. Emotivamente sono tornata al punto zero.

Le domande riguardo alle mistress erano mia curiosità.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La matassa ormai è sbrogliata, la storia è chiusa. Emotivamente sono tornata al punto zero.
> 
> Le domande riguardo alle mistress erano mia curiosità.


Ah, ok. 

Matassa sbrogliata. 

Adesso ti interessano i rapporti di dominazione e sottomissione. 

E come mai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anche io.
> Io non potevo curarmi di lui dunque al momento di prendere decisioni sulla nostra coppia lui va in cerca di un'altra che possa sostituire la moglie, ovviamente meglio della moglie :facepalm:


per lui non c'è UN meglio, ci sono tanti Bene, che lo fanno sentire meglio.
Non capisco perché lo vuoi analizzare. È così, prima te ne fai una ragione, prima riparti


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> La matassa ormai è sbrogliata, la storia è chiusa. Emotivamente sono tornata al punto zero.
> 
> Le domande riguardo alle mistress erano mia curiosità.


Te caschi al terzo WhatsApp..

E messi bene ne bastano anche due, dammi retta, a me che con una nella tua situazione emotiva,  ancora ne servirebbero almeno 5 :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego, è mio piacere esser utile
> 
> Concordo. C'è sempre da imparare, se lo si desidera


Fai vomitare


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fai vomitare


:rotfl::carneval:

Io guardo...basta che poi metti a posto


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mai che ne abbia conosciuta una di mistress seria...... che peccato.





ipazia ha detto:


> Magari l'hai conosciuta ma non aveva la divisa di ordinanza
> 
> (lo dico sottovoce che son segreti...le mistress e i master son persone normali...ma shhhh:carneval


Tranquilli.. che il fatto che vi siate incontrati di persona lo avete capito solo voi :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tranquilli.. che il fatto che vi siate incontrati di persona lo avete capito solo voi :carneval:



Magari aver incontrato [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] di persona. 
Mi piacerebbe moltissimo! 

come mi sarebbe piaciuto molto incontrare [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION]

Li immagino entrambi uomini affascinanti.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Magari aver incontrato [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] di persona.
> Mi piacerebbe moltissimo!


Volere è potere 

In alternativa c'è il "culo" di cui a volte accenna [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volere è potere
> 
> In alternativa c'è il "culo" di cui a volte accenna @_Foglia_ :rotfl:


Volere?
Nuh. Ho smesso. 

Ho scoperto che volere porta a mettersi a sbattere la testa contro al muro per far tornare i conti che ci si era prospettati in testa. 
Si dimentica che si è nel mondo e si combatte con le situazioni invece di scorrerci dentro liberamente, cogliendo le opportunità im-previste. 

Fa diventare schiavi di quelli che si credono bisogni, ma spesso e volentieri sono principi - a volte, peggio ancora, assiomi -. 

E fa diventare schiavi pure delle credenze riguardo culo e sfiga. (che altro non sono che giudizi di valore riguardo la soddisfazione delle proprie aspettative, che poi finiscono per diventare giudizi su se stessi e quindi sugli altri)

Preferisco desiderare. 
Il potere è saper accogliere al meglio quel che vien concesso liberamente. 
Anche rifiutandolo se è il caso.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si dimentica che si è nel mondo e si combatte con le situazioni invece di scorrerci dentro liberamente, cogliendo le opportunità im-previste
> 
> Preferisco desiderare.
> Il potere è saper accogliere al meglio quel che vien concesso liberamente.
> .


Uuhhhmmm..

 dal "volere è potere" al "desiderare e aspettare?....


----------



## Vera (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Volere?
> Nuh. Ho smesso.
> 
> Ho scoperto che volere porta a mettersi a sbattere la testa contro al muro per far tornare i conti che ci si era prospettati in testa.
> ...



Va bene desiderare ma poi deve subentrare il volere. Se lo desidero, lo voglio.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Uuhhhmmm..
> 
> dal "volere è potere" al "desiderare e aspettare?....


A me, più che attesa in buona compagnia del proprio desiderio e della curiosità di vedere che accadrà esponendolo, quella faccia che hai messo sembra una che dice 

"minchia oh, quanto ci metti?? (sottotitolo "cazzon*)"

E mi fa pensare che una probabile faccia successiva ((finita la pazienza) potrebbe essere questa 








"allora, me lo soddisfi il mio desiderio o no??"

La conclusione è a piacere...o l'altro ubbidisce o lei si dispera (mondo infame, che stronzo della merda che sei, ho trovato il gran bastardo, etc etc nel copione variegato delle attese riposte nell'altro e ovviamente insoddisfatte) si incazzano in due, etc etc

:carneval::carneval:





Il desiderio per me ha questa faccia qui


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Va bene desiderare ma poi deve subentrare il volere. Se lo desidero, lo voglio.


Me la spiegheresti?

Cosa significa che al desiderare deve subentrare il volere? 

Facciamo che desidero un uomo.

Cosa significa che al desiderio subentra il volere?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me, più che attesa in buona compagnia del proprio desiderio e della curiosità di vedere che accadrà esponendolo, quella faccia che hai messo sembra una che dice
> 
> "minchia oh, quanto ci metti?? (sottotitolo "cazzon*)"
> 
> ...


Visto che offri spazio... 


[video=youtube;nExjYux2OXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nExjYux2OXI[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me, più che attesa in buona compagnia del proprio desiderio e della curiosità di vedere che accadrà esponendolo, quella faccia che hai messo sembra una che dice
> 
> "minchia oh, quanto ci metti?? (sottotitolo "cazzon*)"
> 
> E mi fa pensare che una probabile faccia successiva ((finita la pazienza) potrebbe essere questa


E' invecchiata di 30 anni mentre aspettava?!??? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' invecchiata di 30 anni mentre aspettava?!??? :rotfl:


Va anche detto che nell'attesa (vana) della libera offerta, da carina che era è diventata un cesso :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Visto che offri spazio...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;nExjYux2OXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nExjYux2OXI[/video]



eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma non succede mai così!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...ma proprio mai eh!


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' invecchiata di 30 anni mentre aspettava?!??? :rotfl:


Il peso delle aspettative


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il peso delle aspettative


Acuta!  :up:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma non succede mai così!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...ma proprio mai eh!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Questa si che è sfiga :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volere è potere
> 
> In alternativa c'è il "culo" di cui a volte accenna [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] :rotfl:


Boh 

Quello sempre un po' ci vuole.


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Magari aver incontrato @_spleen_ di persona.
> Mi piacerebbe moltissimo!
> 
> come mi sarebbe piaciuto molto incontrare @_brenin_
> ...


Hei non esageriamo .... sono tutto fuorchè affascinante..... e si comunque anche a me piacerebbe molto conoscerti di persona.


----------



## Vera (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Me la spiegheresti?
> 
> Cosa significa che al desiderare deve subentrare il volere?
> 
> ...


Significa che se arrivo a desiderare un uomo faccio in modo di averlo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Significa che se arrivo a desiderare un uomo faccio in modo di averlo.


Esagerata.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh
> 
> Quello sempre un po' ci vuole.


Se nascevo in po' più alto, come direbbe [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] , mica ci avrei sputato sopra eh? :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Hei non esageriamo .... sono tutto fuorchè affascinante..... e si comunque anche a me piacerebbe molto conoscerti di persona.


Non esagero 

L'immagine che mi sono formata di te è quella di un uomo affascinante. 
Ovviamente è una immagine che discende dall'aver "incontrato" i tuoi pensieri e il tuo modo di funzionare nella tua mente. 
Pensa che mi saresti affascinante anche con la pancia! (e sai le mie idiosincrasie con la pancia maschile )

Una volta G., quando ancora eravamo immagini ognuno nella testa dell'altro, mi aveva chiesto come, secondo me,  avremmo deciso se incontrarci o meno. 
Mi ricordo che gli avevo risposto che quando sarebbe stato il momento di decidere, qualunque cosa, lo avremmo semplicemente riconosciuto.

E' un pensiero che ritengo valido come "guida", non pensi?  



Marjanna ha detto:


> Acuta!  :up:


:carneval:



Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Questa si che è sfiga :rotfl: :carneval:


sfiga, sì :rotfl:

:carneval:



Vera ha detto:


> Significa che se arrivo a desiderare un uomo faccio in modo di averlo.


Quindi, per vedere se ho capito, tu desideri un uomo e a quel punto lo vuoi, senza se e senza ma. Punto. 
Giusto?

L'obiettivo diventa l'averlo. E' corretto?


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se nascevo in po' più alto, come direbbe [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] , mica ci avrei sputato sopra eh? :rotfl:


E lo dici a me, dell'altezza???
Cioè, vabbè... :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non esagero
> 
> L'immagine che mi sono formata di te è quella di un uomo affascinante.
> Ovviamente è una immagine che discende dall'aver "incontrato" i tuoi pensieri e il tuo modo di funzionare nella tua mente.
> ...


Si, credo di si. E' lo spirito di necessità che governa alcune cose essenziali.

E comunque non ho la pancia, anzi, sono piuttosto minuto come persona, 1.70 x 65 kg, non sopporterei di averla....


----------



## Vera (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, per vedere se ho capito, tu desideri un uomo e a quel punto lo vuoi, senza se e senza ma. Punto.
> Giusto?
> 
> L'obiettivo diventa l'averlo. E' corretto?


Sei tu che hai fatto l'esempio di un uomo. Io parlavo di desideri in generale. Che senso ha desiderare qualcosa o qualcuno se poi non fai nulla per ottenere ciò che vuoi?


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, credo di si. *E' lo spirito di necessità che governa alcune cose essenziali.
> *
> E comunque non ho la pancia, anzi, sono piuttosto minuto come persona, 1.70 x 65 kg, non sopporterei di averla....


Già, concordo 
Jung parlava di sincronicità, mettendo in discussione il principio di causalità del pensiero occidentale. 
La fisica quantistica sta (finalmente!) discutendo il fatto che "dio non gioca a dadi" 

Quanto alla pancia, lo immaginavo  Sei troppo attivo per avere la pancia, non potresti fare con appagamento molte delle cose che hai descritto ti piace fare. 

Alla fine, hai anche il fisico che trovo affascinante


----------



## Vera (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esagerata.


Se desidero, voglio. Te in genere desideri e?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se desidero, voglio. Te in genere desideri e?


Avevi scritto diversamente.


----------



## Vera (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi scritto diversamente.


Il senso era quello.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il senso era quello.


Allora è normale.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai fatto l'esempio di un uomo. Io parlavo di desideri in generale. Che senso ha desiderare qualcosa o qualcuno se poi non fai nulla per ottenere ciò che vuoi?


L'esempio di un uomo, o di una donna...comunque di un soggetto è mirato alla presenza dell'alterità. DElla presenza di altrettanti desideri attivi.  
Ma va bene anche una mela eh 
(anzi, con una mela è più semplice. Voglio una mela. La mela non c'è. E' sera, non ho voglia di uscire. Faccio a meno della mela e mi concentro sul bisogno del mio desiderio - qualcosa di fresco da mangiare, per cui mi va bene anche una arancia a soddisfare il bisogno che ha fatto emergere il desiderio - oppure la mela diventa la conditio sine qua non e ci impazzisco, esco anche se non ho voglia, oppure non trovo alternative altrettanto rispondenti e la mela, per un tempo più o meno lungo mi diventa l'unico frutto desiderabile in assoluto?) 

Come mai secondo te il desiderio non si trasforma in fare se non attraverso il volere? 

Io vedo una profonda differenza fra "desiderare" e "volere". 

Nel desiderare, il soggetto o l'oggetto del desiderio, non perde la sua essenza e la sua alterità soprattutto. 
Io riconosco un mio bisogno (quell'uomo, ma anche una mela) lo colloco in me ed esprimo il mio desiderio. Anche proattivamente. 
Ma resto libera dal trasformare quell'uomo o quella mela in obiettivo per la soddisfazione del desiderio. 
Ho lo spazio per osservare se corrisponde (in senso letterale) al mio bisogno. 
E resta lo spazio di lasciar andare nel momento in cui quel bisogno che ha creato il desiderio rischia di diventare una sfida tesa al risultato. Ossia all'avere la soddisfazione che mi ero prefissata (da sola, a prescindere dall'altro). 

Il desiderio è mio. Slegato dall'oggetto o dal soggetto e intersecato invece coi miei bisogni profondi. E' una parte della mia narrazione di me. Che posso o non posso condividere. 

Nel volere, ad un certo punto, l'oggetto o il soggetto, perde di essenza e alterità e diventa un obiettivo. 
E a quel punto non sono più libera di essere aperta alla valutazione della corrispondenza interna ma finisco trascinata dall'arrivare al risultato per poter valutare se quel che voglio è quel che trovo. 
I miei bisogni, che nel frattempo possono anche variare, restano legati al volere. E se distaccano bruscamente. In una situazione binaria.

Voglio. Non voglio. Non c'è negoziazione. 

Il volere diventa una percorso mirato al raggiungimento, col rischio alto di perdere il filo della narrazione di sè e arrivare a chiedersi, per esempio, ma com'è che a me questa cosa mi fa stare male ma io la voglio così tanto? 

Fra l'altro nel volere c'è vessazione, in particolare dei soggetti. Dal mio punto di vista. 
Che si trovano a dover scegliere se accettare il voglio o il non voglio di chi lo propone. 
Salvo finire in una dinamica del tipo "io voglio questo" - "io invece voglio quest'altro". 
Trovo piuttosto vessatorio mettere l'altro nella posizione di dover decidere se adattarsi oppure no. 
ED è vessatorio pure per se stessi, che si perde la prospettiva ampia dell'alterità che porta piani non considerabili senza l'incontro con quel particolare altro. 

Ed in ogni caso, in questo modo si finisce per metter in mano all'altro la decisione. E quindi l'altro diventa il detentore della mia soddisfazione _ cosa che concedo solo nella negoziazione alla pari, per come sono fatta io -. 

Nel desiderio, invece, voglio e non voglio convivono insieme. Aperti a tutte le sfumature che gli attori in gioco possono desiderare di giocare. 
Io desiderio questo. Io desidero quest'altro. Discutiamone. Quali sono i miei limiti? Quali sono i tuoi limiti? Fin dove pensi di poterti spingere? etc etc. 

In una relazione (anche di una sera) io esprimo ed esplicito i miei desideri. Liberamente e apertamente. 
Li metto in uno spazio comune (la relazione) lasciando all'altro il modo di guardarseli, valutarli, confrontarli coi suoi, condividere o non condividere. 
Il desiderio è negoziabile, poichè affonda la sua radice nel bisogno profondo e consapevole. E quindi anche nelle diverse sfumature attraverso cui quel bisogno è manifestabile nei desideri anche imprevisti che possono nascere nella negoziazione. 

Raramente si negoziano i voleri senza percepire perdita. 
Il volere, non soddisfatto, implica una perdita. Necessaria. Per sua costituzione. 
O voglio o non voglio. 

Il volere è un percorso che ad un certo punto diventa obbligato al risultato previsto. 

Il desiderio resta aperto agli imprevisti, all'imprevedibile. 

E poi, il mio papà mi diceva che l'erba voglio non esiste neanche nel giardino del re. 
E siccome mi piace essere regina, coltivo il mio giardino con erbe possibili.


----------



## Vera (14 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'esempio di un uomo, o di una donna...comunque di un soggetto è mirato alla presenza dell'alterità. DElla presenza di altrettanti desideri attivi.
> Ma va bene anche una mela eh
> (anzi, con una mela è più semplice. Voglio una mela. La mela non c'è. E' sera, non ho voglia di uscire. Faccio a meno della mela e mi concentro sul bisogno del mio desiderio - qualcosa di fresco da mangiare, per cui mi va bene anche una arancia a soddisfare il bisogno che ha fatto emergere il desiderio - oppure la mela diventa la conditio sine qua non e ci impazzisco, esco anche se non ho voglia, oppure non trovo alternative altrettanto rispondenti e la mela, per un tempo più o meno lungo mi diventa l'unico frutto desiderabile in assoluto?)
> 
> ...


Io preferisco farla più semplice. Se adesso desidero una mela e non ce l'ho, vado a letto con il desiderio ma domani me la vado a comprare. Una bella mela, profumata e succosa.
Mio nonno invece mi diceva che i sogni, i desideri, vanno vissuti.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E lo dici a me, dell'altezza???
> Cioè, vabbè... :rotfl:


So ma oh.. io ho anche il cazzo di 10 cm eh?

Che una donna come si deve,  tipo te o  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi riderebbe in faccia come mi calassi le braghe, e mi rispedirebbe alla reception in un volo, carta di credito alla mano.

E anche lì non è sculo?

Dai su.. non parliamo di lunghezze..


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io preferisco farla più semplice. Se adesso desidero una mela e non ce l'ho, vado a letto con il desiderio ma domani me la vado a comprare. Una bella mela, profumata e succosa.
> Mio nonno invece mi diceva che i sogni, i desideri, vanno vissuti.


Mah...potrebbe benissimo essere che mi sveglio e di mela non ho più voglia. 
Ed è finita che la sera prima non ho soddisfattonè il desiderio nè il bisogno che con l'immagine della mela il mio corpo mi stava esprimendo e il giorno dopo non desidero nemmeno più quel che ho rimandato poichè finita incastrata nel binario voglio vs non voglio.  

In osservanza al nonno, che condivido, ascolto cosa c'è sotto il desiderio, quale è il bisogno che il mio corpo mi sta comunicando. Esco dal binario e provo a proporgli alternative. 

Spesso mi accade che vado a letto con il fresco dell'arancia e mi sveglio avendo voglia di una brioche alla crema! 

Per me, l'importante, è che vivere i desideri non diventi esserne schiavi, tanto da rinunciare all'appagamento dei bisogni che li sollecitano. I desideri sono la crosta. La prima manifestazione. (è uno dei motivi per cui possono essere tanto variabili)

Riportato all'uomo...posso anche desiderare un uomo. 
Posso serenamente esprimere il mio desiderio per lui. 
Lascio però lo spazio per i suoi desideri, per la sua alterità. 
Anche a costo di non averlo (se non ce l'ho, semplicemente non c'era spazio per incontrarsi, non è un problema). 

Perchè il mio volerlo (non desiderarlo) si costruisce sull'immagine che io ho di quell'uomo. 
E io non desidero immagini. Desidero realtà (o quanto più vicino alla realtà io sia in grado di arrivare). 

Se desidero un uomo, io desidero i suoi desideri. Liberamente espressi senza pressioni di sorta. Spontaneamente. 
E desidero che me li dia liberamente e non per rispondere ad un mio volere. (qui è il valore aggiunto per me. Il ne vale la pena. Che sia una notte che siano 10 anni).


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...potrebbe benissimo essere che mi sveglio e di mela non ho più voglia.
> Ed è finita che la sera prima non ho soddisfattonè il desiderio nè il bisogno che con l'immagine della mela il mio corpo mi stava esprimendo e il giorno dopo non desidero nemmeno più quel che ho rimandato poichè finita incastrata nel binario voglio vs non voglio.
> 
> In osservanza al nonno, che condivido, ascolto cosa c'è sotto il desiderio, quale è il bisogno che il mio corpo mi sta comunicando. Esco dal binario e provo a proporgli alternative.
> ...


Se parliamo di desideri volubili, superficiali, possibile che svaniscano dalla notte alla mattina. Domani posso svegliarmi ed avere ancora voglia di una mela, cosi come posso non pensarci piu.
I desideri più profondi, come può essere quello per un lavoro migliore, un viaggio, un uomo, come hai detto tu, portano ad un obiettivo. Se io desidero andare in Polinesia il prossimo mese farò in modo di raggiungere il mio scopo. 
Se desidero ardentemente un uomo cercherò di averlo. I miei desideri possono non corrispondere con i suoi ma non avrò di sicuro smesso di lottare senza assicurarmi che non possa esserci una possibilità.
Tu dici che se desideri un uomo vuoi che il desiderio sia condiviso e libero. Chi non vorrebbe la stessa cosa? Se un uomo ti desidera e manifesta il suo volere, sei libera di dare te stessa per una notte o 10 anni. Se non puoi o non vuoi appagare il suo desiderio, lui in ogni caso avrà liberamente espresso il suo volere. Il suo desiderio non è stato realizzato ma non è andato perso.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So ma oh.. io ho anche il cazzo di 10 cm eh?
> 
> Che una donna come si deve,  tipo te o  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi riderebbe in faccia come mi calassi le braghe, e mi rispedirebbe alla reception in un volo, carta di credito alla mano.
> 
> ...


E aridaje 

Non ne ho certo fatto una colpa. Ho detto altro. PER ME potrebbe essere un problema. E ti dirò di più, pure se lo ho gia' detto. Fermo restando che non rispedirei alla reception nessuno, proverei. Se (E SOTTOLINEO SE) i problemi PER ME ci fossero, non è detto che desidererei superarli. Piglia il caso di Flower: la realtà  (non la sua fantasia) e' che si trovava davanti un uomo sposato. E se devo  "sacramentare" per essere soddisfatta nel contesto di un rapporto dove non concepisco sostanza al di fuori della scopata  (limite mio pure questo eh) allora arrivederci a mai più. E' una rinuncia a una esperienza che mi potrebbe condurre ad una maggiore sensibilità, e quindi al superamento dei MIEI limiti? Si! Ma per me va bene così. Per una avventura  (che sia di un mese o sia di tre anni non importa), una roba leggera, guarderei senz'altro pure a quello. Lo stesso varrebbe per 25 cm., eh, se dovessero fare male. Limite mio di non farne una opportunità di conoscermi meglio? Boh. Sicuramente se non arrivo, non arrivo. Il resto è una sfida sulla quale non mi accanirei. Magari non ci sarebbero invece problemi, lo ripeto. Flower ha archiviato la questione relegandola a non bisogni. Ecco: io credo che per insistere dovrei avere motivi che non avrei con uno sposato, che per giunta se ne viene in due minuti facendo, del resto, spalluccia. Che se poi la facesse per effetto del mio atteggiamento rinunciatario sarebbe il colmo per me. Ben diverso sarebbe il caso della insorgenza di problemi nel  "dopo", con un compagno di un tratto di vita, e non con un commensale. Allora davanti a una improvvisa precocità, o una sopravvenuta impotenza, cercherei di capire. Anche a costo di parlare del fatto che non gli piaccio più, se quello fosse il problema. O non lo coinvolgo più. O anche qualora il problema fosse  (come più spesso capita) di entrambi. Qui ho letto di persone che hanno svalutato (o valutato: dipende eh) l'amante tout court in quanto inesperto. O "scartato" partner poiché non interessati a una singola pratica. Mi viene da riderci sopra. Però ad un certo punto lo trovo anche questo perfettamente legittimo. Non a caso,  "ci si accoppia", e mancherebbe solo che in rapporti svincolati da progettualità non lo si faccia con chi più aggrada.
Spero che ora sia chiaro come la penso.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...potrebbe benissimo essere che mi sveglio e di mela non ho più voglia.
> Ed è finita che la sera prima non ho soddisfattonè il desiderio nè il bisogno che con l'immagine della mela il mio corpo mi stava esprimendo e il giorno dopo non desidero nemmeno più quel che ho rimandato poichè finita incastrata nel binario voglio vs non voglio.
> 
> In osservanza al nonno, che condivido, ascolto cosa c'è sotto il desiderio, quale è il bisogno che il mio corpo mi sta comunicando. Esco dal binario e provo a proporgli alternative.
> ...



Per me, il desiderio è quanto più facilmente si riversa nel paraculabile. Mio o dell'altro.
Se invece de- sidero, porto letteralmente giù dalle stelle, dall'alto al basso, allora parlo di bisogni. Per come sono fatta io, un desiderio e' già una parte di me che esporrei all'altro all'esito di una certa intimità costruita con mattoncini. Se ti espongo da subito un desiderio, quasi giocoforza sarebbe che lo ammanterei. A me. O all'altro.
Limitanti i bisogni che si confondono con principi o peggio ancora con assiomi (vale a dire roba che mi porta lontano dai bisogni più profondi)? Non lo so. So che con me  (dentro me) posso partire dai miei desideri, e pure dai miei sogni. Interpretarli. Ma in una relazione il percorso sarebbe all'inverso. Affidandomi in simultanea a più elementi, sia pure piccoli. Incasello (inquadro) l'altro, e dalla raccolta dei bisogni dell'altro (ben chiari) capisco se trovo una corrispondenza. Il resto si costruisce. Che se desidero te non trovo troppo automatismo nel desiderare i tuoi desideri. Hic et nunc. Preferisco con -siderare (che è il contrario di de-siderare) piccoli bisogni, e mano a mano verificare se sia possibile abbracciare e considerare desideri costruiti nella reciprocità, e a quel punto de- siderarli.


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se parliamo di desideri volubili, superficiali, possibile che svaniscano dalla notte alla mattina. Domani posso svegliarmi ed avere ancora voglia di una mela, cosi come posso non pensarci piu.
> I desideri più profondi, come può essere quello per un lavoro migliore, un viaggio, un uomo, come hai detto tu, portano ad un obiettivo. Se io desidero andare in Polinesia il prossimo mese farò in modo di raggiungere il mio scopo.
> Se desidero ardentemente un uomo cercherò di averlo. I miei desideri possono non corrispondere con i suoi ma non avrò di sicuro smesso di lottare senza assicurarmi che non possa esserci una possibilità.
> Tu dici che se desideri un uomo vuoi che il desiderio sia condiviso e libero. Chi non vorrebbe la stessa cosa? Se un uomo ti desidera e manifesta il suo volere, sei libera di dare te stessa per una notte o 10 anni. Se non puoi o non vuoi appagare il suo desiderio, lui in ogni caso avrà liberamente espresso il suo volere. Il suo desiderio non è stato realizzato ma non è andato perso.



I desideri sono volubili. 
E' la loro essenza, aerea, volubile, incostante. Eccitante anche per questi motivi. 
L'urgenza che spesso li accompagna è collegata anche a questo. 
Non sono volubili i bisogni che stanno sotto, se li si raggiunge e non ci si ferma alla crosta. 
(dove è facile che il desiderio non sia desiderio ma sia semplicemente un impulso confuso di ben altro)

Esempio scemo: mai sentito parlare della regola dei 30 giorni per gli acquisti? 
Vedo un paio di stivali. Li desidero (non è esatto usare desidero, ma usiamolo lo stesso per capirci). Intensamente. 
Mi si aprono due strade. 
Rispondo immediatamente all'impulso (ecco perchè desiderio non è esatto). Li voglio e basta. Me li compro.
Aspetto 30 giorni. Lascio sedimentare quell'impulso e vedo che ne rimane. Valuto l'effettivo bisogno di quel paio di stivali (seguendo l'impulso non avrei fatto la valutazione), l'impatto della spesa, la fattibilità. 
Se passati i 30 giorni il desiderio è ancora lì, è un desiderio 

E' interessante scoprire come in un buon 90% dei casi, passato qualche tempo, quegli stivali non piacciano neanche più. Non sembrino così indispensabili (come lo sembravano a prima vista). 

Il desiderio non teme il tempo dell'attesa. Anzi. Gode dell'attesa. E' in buona compagnia di se stesso. Coltiva se stesso nell'attesa. Cresce. La sensazione è quiete e serenità. Assenza di timore e curiosità giocosa. 

Il volere ha la necessità di essere soddisfatto. Il prima possibile. Non gode dell'attesa, anzi, si innervosisce, diviene impaziente e pressante. E, passata la botta di intensità del primo momento, svanisce. La sensazione è che la mente non riesca a non rimanere concentrata se non su quella cosa/persona. C'è timore e ansia. Non c'è curiosità ma foia di ottenere. 

La differenza è che il desiderio, come faceva notare @_Foglia_ è qualcosa che viene portato dalle/alle/sotto le stelle. Che nasce nel profondo e che ha rispondenza interna con sè. Basta a se stesso, fondamentalmente, rappresentando a se stesso. 
Quel qualcosa è un bisogno. Che rappresenta chi siamo noi. 
A prescindere dalla rispondenza che si può trovare nell'altro. 

Semmai nell'altro si trova armonia. 
E a quel punto non c'è da combattere, non serve. 
L'altro non è un obiettivo. E' un incontro. 

E questo può accadere in una notte o in dieci anni o in una vita. 

Concordo con te sul fatto che quell'armonia non si trova, nulla è andato perso. 
Anzi. Qualcosa è guadagnato. Poichè quel che è stato portato "alle stelle" resta per entrambi come apprendimento ulteriore su se stessi. 

E infatti di solito, in questa prospettiva, è più semplice lasciarsi andare. Non resta rivalsa, rancore, recriminazione. 

Se un uomo mi manifesta il suo volere, io non desidero il suo volere. 
Lo vada a dare ad altre. 

Io desidero il suo desiderio, che esiste all'infuori di me ed è Suo. Per sè. 
Non me ne faccio niente di un uomo che ha bisogno di passare attraverso me per il suo volere. 
A me piacciono gli uomini che non hanno bisogno di me. E' l'unica via per potermi scegliere. 
E io desidero essere scelta. E senza combattere...ci mancherebbe che io debba combattere per la scelta di qualcun altro. Cazzi suoi, se la sbrighi lui, e poi se ne riparla! Forse (probabilmente no...):carneval:


Se mi vedesse unica per il suo desiderio...madò...salterei all'indietro alla velocità della luce se annusassi un retropensiero del genere, se poi me lo esprimesse pure, ciaone!.

I desideri espressione di bisogni profondi non portano ad un obiettivo. 
Portano a comunanza con sè. 

Gli obiettivi sono semmai seguenti. 

Se però parliamo di obiettivi, come dicevo, per quanto mi riguarda non parliamo più di persone in comunicazione. 
MA di una comunicazione autoreferenziale di chi si mette l'altro come obiettivo. A prescindere dai desideri dell'altro. 
E più che altro distaccandosi dai propri. 
L'obiettivo è semplicemente troppo ridotto per rappresentare un bisogno. 

Semmai riguarda una sfida. Una affermazione. Una conferma. 

SE come obiettivo mi pongo il viaggio in Polinesia, e nel frattempo che io costruisco il percorso per il viaggio in Polinesia scoppia una rivota e io ci vado lo stesso perchè era il mio obiettivo (cosa che accade eh...) sta minchia 

SE il mio bisogno è ritagliarmi lo spazio per un viaggio, sogno la Polinesia allora il mio bisogno mi guida ad individuare le strategie per andare in Polinesia ma la presenza al mio bisogno mi mette anche in condizione di fermarmi quando quell'obiettivo è saltato. E, questo è quel che conta, farlo serenamente senza distogliermi da me. 

Non mi è mai capitato di essere rifiutata da un uomo. Che un uomo non accogliesse i miei desideri. 
MA non ho mai neppure combattuto per un uomo. 
Ho combattuto per altro (ed era tutta roba mia che spalmavo addosso al malcapitato di turno :carneval

E dico che non sono mai stata rifiutata nei miei desideri, non perchè non ci siano stati uomini che mi abbiano detto no. 
Ma perchè condividendo i desideri, nel confronto io stessa mi rendevo conto che non c'era lo spazio per entrambi come avevo immaginato prima di approfondire la questione. 
E mi pare pure logico. Se non ci si confronta con l'altro apertamente ed esplicitamente, si finisce per combattere per avere un qualcosa che esiste solo nella propria testa. 

E questo 3d ne è un esempio lampante, dello scambio fra il volere (che si adegua anche a cose che non piacciono o piacciono poco pur di raggiungere l'obiettivo prefissato) e il desiderio che, rispondendo ed essendo collegato internamente e in fedeltà a se stessi, semplicemente nel momento in cui l'immagine mentale e la realtà si trovano vicine e non si incontrano, mollerebbe il ballino serenamente, arrivederci e grazie. 

Triste magari. Per le illusioni cadute, ma serenamente e con apprendimenti nuovi su di sè e sui propri meccanismi.


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, il desiderio è quanto più facilmente si riversa nel paraculabile. Mio o dell'altro.
> Se invece de- sidero, porto letteralmente giù dalle stelle, dall'alto al basso, allora parlo di bisogni. Per come sono fatta io, un desiderio e' già una parte di me che esporrei all'altro all'esito di una certa intimità costruita con mattoncini. Se ti espongo da subito un desiderio, quasi giocoforza sarebbe che lo ammanterei. A me. O all'altro.
> Limitanti i bisogni che si confondono con principi o peggio ancora con assiomi (vale a dire roba che mi porta lontano dai bisogni più profondi)? Non lo so. So che con me (dentro me) posso partire dai miei desideri, e pure dai miei sogni. Interpretarli. Ma in una relazione il percorso sarebbe all'inverso. Affidandomi in simultanea a più elementi, sia pure piccoli. Incasello (inquadro) l'altro, e dalla raccolta dei bisogni dell'altro (ben chiari) capisco se trovo una corrispondenza. Il resto si costruisce. Che se desidero te non trovo troppo automatismo nel desiderare i tuoi desideri. Hic et nunc. Preferisco con -siderare (che è il contrario di de-siderare) piccoli bisogni, e mano a mano verificare se sia possibile abbracciare e considerare desideri costruiti nella reciprocità, e a quel punto de- siderarli.



de- sidero ha anche il significato di fissare attentamente le stelle 
Dipende dal significato che si da alla particella de. 

Nel senso privativo sottolinea la portata di dolore che ha con sè (l'assenza delle stelle), ed è interessante questo aspetto perchè da la portata dell'Assenza
Nel senso intensivo sottolinea l'intensità dell'attenzione con cui si guarda alle stelle.

Sommando i significati il senso che ne esce è il desiderio come espressione della Presenza di una Assenza. 
Dove piacere e dolore sono in comunicazione fra di loro e guidano nella posizione interiore. 

Ed è qui in mezzo che si solito si finisce ingarbugliati nei propri meccanismi antichi e primari. 
Se il dolore richiamato è radicato, per esempio, rischia di divenire una ossessione, con quel comporta in termini di incapacità di fermarsi, allontanarsi, ricalibrare lo sguardo con cui si osservano le stelle (i famosi unicorni rosa)

Se la relazione col proprio dolore è serena, allora il dolore della Presenza dell'Assenza è essa stessa piacere, che si manifesta nell'attesa serena e nella quiete. Attesa che non è passiva ma proattiva, nucleo che genera energia da dedicare a sè. 
Attenzione e Cura di sè, per sè, con sè. 

E non si cercano più obiettivi in sè, ma si coglie lo slancio e la motivazione non semplicemente verso la mera realizzazione ma verso il miglioramento di sè in quello stare sotto le stelle. 
Già l'atto del desiderare porta in sè l'oggetto del desiderio. 

Che è come desiderare di raggiungere la vetta e si parte. Ma quel che conta non è esattamente arrivare alla vetta (chi fa contare solo quello di solito finisce a morirci pur di non mollare perchè ha perso la rotta, ha perso la presenza in sè della vetta e si è disperso nell'assenza e nel proprio vuoto fondamentalmente). 

Con-siderare (valutare le stelle per trovare la rotta) secondo me è un atto razionale. 
Utilissimo. Ma che non fornisce rotta. E' una valutazione per ritrovare orientamento. 

Con l'altro io non costruisco desideri. I desideri sono i miei. Mia è la mia rotta. Mia la mano che guida. 
Semmai con l'altro condivido quella rotta. 
E desidero (e considero) che l'altro faccia altrettanto. 
Poi si cammina insieme. Ognuno sulla sua strada però. 

L'altro è molto relativo nel mio desiderare e nei miei desideri. 
Tanto che non ho mai sentito la necessarietà di qualcuno. Nemmeno in G. la sento. 
Sento in modo chiaro, invece, che le nostre rotte si somigliano. 
E che lo spazio fra noi per condividere i desideri, anche quelli che non piacciono all'altro, è nutrito e insieme ne abbiamo cura. 
MA non è lui il mio desiderio. 
Io desidero lui. 
Ma il mio desiderio è mio, sono io. E' la mia energia. E non dipende da lui.
Lui non è sicuramente il mio obiettivo. Se lo fosse, me ne andrei immediatamente. 
E viceversa, se percepissi di essere io il suo obiettivo. 

E' il mio compagno. 

Se ad un certo punto le nostre rotte divergessero, io penso che, seppur con dolore, ci lasceremmo andare. 
Per affetto e rispetto. 
E avendo ognuno con sè quei fatti che non possono essere sfatti che camminando insieme abbiamo appreso.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> de- sidero ha anche il significato di fissare attentamente le stelle
> Dipende dal significato che si da alla particella de.
> 
> Nel senso privativo sottolinea la portata di dolore che ha con sè (l'assenza delle stelle), ed è interessante questo aspetto perchè da la portata dell'Assenza
> ...


Tutto il tuo ragionare può essere logico, e mi riferisco anche alla risposta data a me, ma, ripeto, io la vedo in maniera meno complicata. Il desiderio non penso proprio sia volubile, non per me. Se desidero qualcosa, in genere, cerco di appagarlo. Non sempre mi è stato possibile, questo sì, ma ho cercato di raggiungere il mio obiettivo.

Tu dici che G lo desideri ma non è il tuo desiderio e mi fai tenerezza  
G non è il tuo desiderio perché è il tuo compagno. Il tuo desiderio è realizzato.
Il tuo discorso lo posso associare ad altro, alla possessività per esempio. Io amo un uomo, lo desidero ma non lo posseggo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tutto il tuo ragionare può essere logico, e mi riferisco anche alla risposta data a me, ma, ripeto, io la vedo in maniera meno complicata. Il desiderio non penso proprio sia volubile, non per me. Se desidero qualcosa, in genere, cerco di appagarlo. Non sempre mi è stato possibile, questo sì, ma ho cercato di raggiungere il mio obiettivo.
> 
> Tu dici che G lo desideri ma non è il tuo desiderio e mi fai tenerezza
> G non è il tuo desiderio perché è il tuo compagno. Il tuo desiderio è realizzato.
> Il tuo discorso lo posso associare ad altro, alla possessività per esempio. Io amo un uomo, lo desidero ma non lo posseggo.



Io non la trovo affatto complicata, la logica intendo. A volte sono complessi i percorsi della logica, questo sì 

E' una differenza importante, apparentemente sottile, ma fondamentale la distinzione fra "essere soggetto del mio desiderio" 

io (sogg) desidero (azione) G. (compl. ogg). 

e "rendere oggetto il desiderio"

G (sogg) è (azione) il mio desiderio (compl. ogg). 

La differenza è esattamente nel soggetto.
Il soggetto compie scelte e azioni, l'oggetto no. 

E io sono il soggetto delle mie azioni. 

Se così non fosse, il mio desiderio per lui non sarebbe rinnovabile ma volubile, soggetto agli impulsi del momento e a lui. 
Non sarei io l'attrice del nostro legame ma lascerei che il legame dipendesse da cause esterne (culo e sfiga per dire), cadrei nelle aspettative (lui è il soggetto del mio desiderio ergo ha necessariamente da soddisfare il mio desiderio pena l'essere smantellato come soggetto del legame in quanto non rispondente alla mia soddisfazione integrale). 

SE G. non fosse il mio "oggetto del desiderio" non potrebbe divenire soggetto del suo desiderio (sarebbe legato ad essere il soggetto del mio) e più che altro non potremmo costruire legame, non essendoci retroattività non ci potrebbe essere relazione. 
Non ci sarebbe scelta rinnovata. 
E' nella mia libertà di dirigere il mio desiderio come soggetto agente, che io scelgo che lui sia o non sia il mio compagno. 

La realizzazione/non realizzazione semmai riguarda la frustrazione, non il desiderio. 
Se anche non fosse il mio compagno l'avrei desiderato. 
Scoperta la non possibilità dell'essere compagno non avrei smesso il mio desiderio, semplicemente da lui si sarebbe spostato. In accettazione del fatto che il desiderio è una offerta che può anche essere accolta in sè ma rifiutata in un legame. 

Che poi, se un desiderio è realizzato, smette di essere un desiderio? 
Quindi, adesso che G. è il mio compagno, posso anche smettere di desiderarlo perchè io sono a posto così? 
L'importante era averlo? 


In questo 3d, ripeto è lampante il passaggio da soggetto a oggetto del desiderio:
lei vuole lui (che è la rappresentazione del suo desiderio in lei) a prescindere da una valutazione complessiva. Lo vuole perchè risponde alla sua rappresentazione e quindi va bene anche rinunciare a cose di cui poi (ovviamente a mio parere) non si può che rimpiangere la rinuncia. Lui è diventato il desiderio per lei. Tanto che non trova se stessa nella sua assenza. Lei, non essendo soggetto del suo desiderio, è incastrata nel rimpianto, nella rabbia, nella rivalsa. E non può neppure prendersi le proprie responsabilità in questo modo. 
Se non sono il soggetto delle mie azioni (nella mia costruzione logica di me) come posso assumermi la responsabilità di azioni di cui ero oggetto e non soggetto?


La possessività (e io sono molto possessiva...se non sono attenta tendo a sforare nel controllo) è proprio un'altra questione. Connessa. Ma diversa.

La volubilità del desiderio è quella componente che rende valore alle scelte attraverso cui si afferma il proprio desiderare (come soggetti) e che permette la libertà di fermarsi quando il desiderare divine oggetto e quindi compulsione, ossessione, dipendenza. 

A questo si lega la fiducia, più che la possessività.
Se mi fido delle mie scelte e al contempo quelle mie scelte sono affidabili in termini di possibili incastri (ossia non restano incastrate), la fiducia nell'altro conta molto poco. Diviene quel che è, ossia conferma quotidiana e non ricerca di garanzia. 
Questo può accadere perchè la fiducia nell'altro dipende dalla fiducia che ripongo nel mio desiderare, nel mio essere soggetto.

Se la fiducia dipendesse solo dall'altro (quindi se l'altro fosse soggetto del mio desiderio)...necessariamente non è possibile fidarsi. E' roba troppo preziosa il proprio desiderio per metterla in mano a qualcun altro (specialmente se si sono prese ramazzate).
L'altro non potrà mai neppure volendo, in una valutazione realistica, dare garanzie soddisfacenti e definitive.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che poi, se un desiderio è realizzato, smette di essere un desiderio?
> Quindi, adesso che G. è il mio compagno, posso anche smettere di desiderarlo perchè io sono a posto così?
> L'importante era averlo?


No, continuerai a desiderarlo nonostante tu abbia realizzato il desiderio di averlo. Almeno lo spero per te.

Farò tesoro di quello che hai detto sulla fiducia. Ne ho bisogno. Grazie


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> No, continuerai a desiderarlo nonostante tu abbia realizzato il desiderio di averlo. Almeno lo spero per te.
> 
> Farò tesoro di quello che hai detto sulla fiducia. Ne ho bisogno. Grazie


Continuerò a desiderarlo...ne parlavo con lui. 
Lui è dell'idea che il desiderio ha la necessità di essere nutrito e curato. 
Rinnovato in buona sostanza, aggiornato. 
Alternativamente muore. Resta cristallizzato nel non cambiamento ognun di se stesso e di noi insieme. 

Io sono piuttosto concorde. 

Se restasse lo stesso desiderio che avevo di lui due anni fa (e non è lo stesso) non starei desiderando lui. 
Lui non sarebbe oggetto del mio desiderio.
L'oggetto del mio desiderio sarebbe diventata l'immagine che ho di lui. che essendo immagine, resta ferma e cristallizzata nella mia testa.

E invece in questi due anni siamo cambiati, individualmente e insieme, il desiderio ha da cambiare insieme a noi. 
Ognuno soggetto del suo per lasciar scorrere senza aggrapparsi e per poterlo, con atto intenzionale, condividere nello spazio relazionale. 

Poi...boh. Potrebbe benissimo essere che muoia. Il desiderio per lui intendo. 
Ma non morirebbe il mio desiderare. Resterebbe a me. 
Cambierebbe di oggetto. E sarebbe un atto mio. 
Che non comporta e non necessità la svalutazione dell'altro per trovare liberazione, ma semplice accettazione dello scorrere della vita, dei cambiamenti. 

La fiducia...è anche un mio percorso 
Ho sempre fatto una bandiera il fatto di non fidarmi di nessuno. Una prova di forza. Una dimostrazione di me. 
Poi mi sono resa conto che era un qualcosa che serviva a me per rassicurarmi. 
E ho deciso che ero stufa di rassicurazioni. Intralciavano il fluire di me. 
E' liberatorio cambiare la prospettiva.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Continuerò a desiderarlo...ne parlavo con lui.
> Lui è dell'idea che il desiderio ha la necessità di essere nutrito e curato.
> Rinnovato in buona sostanza, aggiornato.
> Alternativamente muore. Resta cristallizzato nel non cambiamento ognun di se stesso e di noi insieme.
> ...


Ecco, è la mia bandiera. Diciamo che sto lavorando per sciogliermi un po', in quel senso, e dare una possibilità a chi sembra meritare la mia fiducia. Almeno un po', non esageriamo


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, è la mia bandiera. Diciamo che sto lavorando per sciogliermi un po', in quel senso, e dare una possibilità a chi sembra meritare la mia fiducia. Almeno un po', *non esageriamo*


:rotfl::carneval:

con cautela


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] novità su P.? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## flower7700 (26 Aprile 2019)

E' passato un mese dal fattaccio, ovviamente lui non l'ho più visto neppure per sbaglio in giro per foto e per fortuna.
Adesso che so la verità sto meglio, mi sono fatta una ragione e ho deciso di voltar pagina per sempre. Il suo numero l'ho cancellato dalla rubrica.
Adesso devo pensare alla mia vita, a migliorarmi un po' in tutto e a passare l'estate a fare foto magari girando un po'. 
Non voglio uomini di mezzo, almeno per un po', meglio da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E' passato un mese dal fattaccio, ovviamente lui non l'ho più visto neppure per sbaglio in giro per foto e per fortuna.
> Adesso che so la verità sto meglio, mi sono fatta una ragione e ho deciso di voltar pagina per sempre. Il suo numero l'ho cancellato dalla rubrica.
> Adesso devo pensare alla mia vita, a migliorarmi un po' in tutto e a passare l'estate a fare foto magari girando un po'.
> Non voglio uomini di mezzo, almeno per un po', meglio da sola.


Bene. Bellissimi proponimenti.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bene. Bellissimi proponimenti.


Concordo con te


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bene. Bellissimi proponimenti.





alberto15 ha detto:


> Concordo con te


Pensa che io avrei consigliato il contrario. 
Dopo un incidente si suggerisce sempre di tornare a guidare subito, per non avere più paura dopo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che io avrei consigliato il contrario.
> Dopo un incidente si suggerisce sempre di tornare a guidare subito, per non avere più paura dopo.


Muoversi con la macchina spesso e' una necessità. Non è che necessariamente ti debba piacere guidare.
Il chiodo scaccia chiodo nelle relazioni funziona solo se all'inizio riesci a non partire in quarta  (con la macchina al limite parti in seconda  ).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che io avrei consigliato il contrario.
> Dopo un incidente si suggerisce sempre di tornare a guidare subito, per non avere più paura dopo.


Bisogna trovare uno che piaccia.
E si trova meglio quando si pensa di non volerlo.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Muoversi con la macchina spesso e' una necessità. Non è che necessariamente ti debba piacere guidare.
> Il chiodo scaccia chiodo nelle relazioni funziona solo se all'inizio riesci a non partire in quarta  (con la macchina al limite parti in seconda  ).





Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna trovare uno che piaccia.
> E si trova meglio quando si pensa di non volerlo.


Mica dico che bisogna trovarne uno subito, più che altro non amo la solita frase che le donne si dicono dopo una delusione "Basta uomini per un po'".
Ma perché?
Il tempo passa. Rinunciare al sesso, all'amore per paura di un'altra delusione mi sembra uno spreco di opportunità, che inevitabilmente calano con gli anni.
Capisco se mi dite che la rabbia e la paura sono tali che non si ha voglia di correre il rischio di subire altre delusioni.
Non che si stia meglio senza un compagno, un amore. Anche perché per trovarne uno quando non si hanno più 20 anni ci vuole più che un'apertura verso le possibilità che si incontrano, ci vuole determinazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica dico che bisogna trovarne uno subito, più che altro non amo la solita frase che le donne si dicono dopo una delusione "Basta uomini per un po'".
> Ma perché?
> Il tempo passa. Rinunciare al sesso, all'amore per paura di un'altra delusione mi sembra uno spreco di opportunità, che inevitabilmente calano con gli anni.
> Capisco se mi dite che la rabbia e la paura sono tali che non si ha voglia di correre il rischio di subire altre delusioni.
> Non che si stia meglio senza un compagno, un amore. Anche perché per trovarne uno quando non si hanno più 20 anni ci vuole più che un'apertura verso le possibilità che si incontrano, ci vuole determinazione.


Più che altro vuol dire “non ho voglia di mettermi in tiro”. Poi si conosce qualcuno magari mentre si va a buttare la spazzatura.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro vuol dire “non ho voglia di mettermi in tiro”. Poi si conosce qualcuno magari mentre si va a buttare la spazzatura.


Tante volte invece io ho la sensazione che si rifiuti proprio l'idea di approcciare un'altra persona.
Per paura.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica dico che bisogna trovarne uno subito, più che altro non amo la solita frase che le donne si dicono dopo una delusione "Basta uomini per un po'".
> Ma perché?
> Il tempo passa. Rinunciare al sesso, all'amore per paura di un'altra delusione mi sembra uno spreco di opportunità, che inevitabilmente calano con gli anni.
> Capisco se mi dite che la rabbia e la paura sono tali che non si ha voglia di correre il rischio di subire altre delusioni.
> Non che si stia meglio senza un compagno, un amore. Anche perché per trovarne uno quando non si hanno più 20 anni ci vuole più che un'apertura verso le possibilità che si incontrano, ci vuole determinazione.


Vedi, e' una cosa che per parte mia forse non riesco a fare capire.

La paura anzitutto in me ci sta tutta. Ma mettici anche la disillusione.
Poi dici bene: con il tempo ci vuole determinazione.
E probabilmente oltre alla determinazione ci vuole di mandare giù un po' di compromessi.
Fossi senza figli credo che sarebbe diverso.
Per il resto sarebbe un problema laddove fossi sofferente per questa condizione. Tutto sommato sono abbastanza tranquilla, fregole non ne ho. Uomini coi miei stessi obiettivi non ne ho incontrati, e per scopare mi do' ancora un pugno di anni a cui potenzialmente posso beccare un disperato su tinder 

Le relazioni sono importanti, ma per ora ho visto solo dei gran compromessi. Poi non so: ho sotto gli occhi il mio amico separato, che va in giro con  "la fidanzata". Vive a casa di lei, quando incontra i suoi due figli li porta sempre dai nonni, e lì si  "baraccano" tutti a dormire. Per il resto è un continuo di acquisti di moto, macchine, vacanze in moto con lei. Pare felice.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedi, e' una cosa che per parte mia forse non riesco a fare capire.
> 
> La paura anzitutto in me ci sta tutta. Ma mettici anche la disillusione.
> Poi dici bene: con il tempo ci vuole determinazione.
> ...


Però tra la scopata del tipo di tinder E una nuova relazione progettuale (cosa che da separata Mi farebbe l’effetto dell’aglio sui vampiri) ci sono sfumature diverse e relazioni che non si limitano alla scopata


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedi, e' una cosa che per parte mia forse non riesco a fare capire.
> 
> La paura anzitutto in me ci sta tutta. Ma mettici anche la disillusione.
> Poi dici bene: con il tempo ci vuole determinazione.
> ...


Poi un giorno verrà in studio un cliente oppure ti si romperà un sacchetto fuori dal supermercato e qualcuno ti aiuterà e... ti batterà il cuore.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però tra la scopata del tipo di tinder E una nuova relazione progettuale (cosa che da separata Mi farebbe l’effetto dell’aglio sui vampiri) ci sono sfumature diverse e relazioni che non si limitano alla scopata


Perfettamente d'accordo con te.

Non ne ho visto neanche l'ombra, però.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però tra la scopata del tipo di tinder E una nuova relazione progettuale (cosa che da separata Mi farebbe l’effetto dell’aglio sui vampiri) ci sono sfumature diverse e relazioni che non si limitano alla scopata


Poi ogni relazione diventa progettuale dopo.
Chi quando ha conosciuto il marito o la moglie pensava al matrimonio?


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi un giorno verrà in studio un cliente oppure ti si romperà un sacchetto fuori dal supermercato e qualcuno ti aiuterà e... ti batterà il cuore.


Romanticona ...


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedi, e' una cosa che per parte mia forse non riesco a fare capire.
> 
> La paura anzitutto in me ci sta tutta. Ma mettici anche la disillusione.
> Poi dici bene: con il tempo ci vuole determinazione.
> ...


Il sesso è sopravvalutato dopotutto!
Credo che un rapporto ti porti via moltissime energie che sottrai alla tua ricerca. Devi pensare banalmente a star bene con te stessa. Quando una persona è incasinata e disperata attira situazioni di merda. Quando è serena e appaciata attira situazioni positive.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Romanticona ...


Ho visto che succede davvero così.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il sesso è sopravvalutato dopotutto!
> Credo che un rapporto ti porti via moltissime energie che sottrai alla tua ricerca. Devi pensare banalmente a star bene con te stessa. Quando una persona è incasinata e disperata attira situazioni di merda. Quando è serena e appaciata attira situazioni positive.


Ecco. Nella versione non romantica.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi un giorno verrà in studio un cliente oppure ti si romperà un sacchetto fuori dal supermercato e qualcuno ti aiuterà e... ti batterà il cuore.


Me lo auguro che possa capitare.
Ma non è che vivo in attesa di quello. Senz'altro sono disillusa. Ma la mia vita è piena lo stesso. Di cose  "meglio"  (per me, intendo) del vedere il tipo perché dai... Alla fine bisogna buttarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Non ne ho visto neanche l'ombra, però.


Io ti vedo molto poco propensa a qualunque tipo di incontro. Leggendoti eh ..poi posso sbagliare ovviamente


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il sesso è sopravvalutato dopotutto!
> Credo che un rapporto ti porti via moltissime energie che sottrai alla tua ricerca. Devi pensare banalmente a star bene con te stessa. Quando una persona è incasinata e disperata attira situazioni di merda. Quando è serena e appaciata attira situazioni positive.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ogni relazione diventa progettuale dopo.
> Chi quando ha conosciuto il marito o la moglie pensava al matrimonio?


Quando ho conosciuto mio marito avevo 16 anni. Non pensavo al matrimonio ma con il tempo crescendo è diventato il progetto comune
A 50 anni so esattamente cosa voglio per stare bene. E non è una relazione progettuale , dove per progettuale intendo convivenza ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il sesso è sopravvalutato dopotutto!
> Credo che un rapporto ti porti via moltissime energie che sottrai alla tua ricerca. Devi pensare banalmente a star bene con te stessa. Quando una persona è incasinata e disperata attira situazioni di merda. Quando è serena e appaciata attira situazioni positive.


Riquoto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo auguro che possa capitare.
> Ma non è che vivo in attesa di quello. Senz'altro sono disillusa. Ma la mia vita è piena lo stesso. Di cose  "meglio"  (per me, intendo) del vedere il tipo perché dai... Alla fine bisogna buttarsi.


Secondo me sei un po’ contraddittoria 
Proprio perché sei disillusa (come lo sono io in parte) dovresti vivere più “leggera”


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ti vedo molto poco propensa a qualunque tipo di incontro. Leggendoti eh ..poi posso sbagliare ovviamente


E' vero.
Intendiamoci: incontro persone tutto il giorno, ma è vero. I miei maggiori "impegni" sono incontri con altre mamme. Il resto che dire... A sera arrivo talmente stanca che spesso dormo prima di mio figlio. Sono oltre i 40, con un bimbo di quattro. Ti disfa, in quel senso. 
Sono contenta, ma è inutile negare che di benzina ne avanza ben poca.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ogni relazione diventa progettuale dopo.
> Chi quando ha conosciuto il marito o la moglie pensava al matrimonio?


Io l'ho conosciuta a 20 anni!
Ne ho 51.


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riquoto


Anvedi che empatia.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me sei un po’ contraddittoria
> Proprio perché sei disillusa (come lo sono io in parte) dovresti vivere più “leggera”


E' un obiettivo, si. Ma la leggerezza per definizione non si impone


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un obiettivo, si. Ma la leggerezza per definizione non si impone


Questo è sicuro


----------



## Marjanna (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito avevo 16 anni. Non pensavo al matrimonio ma con il tempo crescendo è diventato il progetto comune
> A 50 anni so esattamente cosa voglio per stare bene. E non è una relazione progettuale , dove per progettuale intendo convivenza ecc ecc


Nocciola tu ce l'hai già la relazione progettuale, e la vivi. Dici che non la vorresti perchè ce l'hai davanti agli occhi giorno dopo giorno. Se non volessi veramente una relazione progettuale ti saresti separata per passare come molti da uno all'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nocciola tu ce l'hai già la relazione progettuale, e la vivi. Dici che non la vorresti perchè ce l'hai davanti agli occhi giorno dopo giorno. Se non volessi veramente una relazione progettuale ti saresti separata per passare come molti da uno all'altro.


Dici? Non la vivo proprio come progettuale 
E non mi interessa passare da uno all’altro, non è questo che intendo per non progettuale


----------



## Marjanna (29 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici? Non la vivo proprio come progettuale
> E non mi interessa passare da uno all’altro, non è questo che intendo per non progettuale


Io non so cosa vivi tu in casa, ho appena provato a scrivere nell'altro topic di extraditrice quella che arriva a me come idea di progetto.


----------



## brenin (5 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Magari aver incontrato @_spleen_ di persona.
> Mi piacerebbe moltissimo!
> 
> come *mi sarebbe piaciuto* molto incontrare @_brenin_
> ...



la declinazione applicata è risolutiva..... ( stranamente, da un certo punto di vista ).


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> la declinazione applicata è risolutiva..... ( stranamente, da un certo punto di vista ).


Ma buongiorno!!!! 
Come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> la declinazione applicata è risolutiva..... ( stranamente, da un certo punto di vista ).


Buongiorno bentornato


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> la declinazione applicata è risolutiva..... ( stranamente, da un certo punto di vista ).


Bentornato!


----------



## brenin (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno!!!!
> Come stai?


Buongiorno !!!  Tutto bene,grazie, e tu come va ?


----------



## brenin (5 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Buongiorno bentornato





Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornato!


Grazie !


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> Buongiorno !!!  Tutto bene,grazie, e tu come va ?


Bene pure io, grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION]  come va?


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> la declinazione applicata è risolutiva..... ( stranamente, da un certo punto di vista ).


...assertiva...in attesa del futuro nel passato  




ipazia ha detto:


> Li immagino entrambi uomini affascinanti.



che piacere rivedere il tuo lupo

Spero tu stia attraversando Tempo sereno

il mio così


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> il mio così
> 
> View attachment 14040


Cos'è? Hai il ciclo?


----------



## flower7700 (6 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica dico che bisogna trovarne uno subito, più che altro non amo la solita frase che le donne si dicono dopo una delusione "Basta uomini per un po'".
> Ma perché?
> Il tempo passa. Rinunciare al sesso, all'amore per paura di un'altra delusione mi sembra uno spreco di opportunità, che inevitabilmente calano con gli anni.
> Capisco se mi dite che la rabbia e la paura sono tali che non si ha voglia di correre il rischio di subire altre delusioni.
> Non che si stia meglio senza un compagno, un amore. Anche perché per trovarne uno quando non si hanno più 20 anni ci vuole più che un'apertura verso le possibilità che si incontrano, ci vuole determinazione.


Non è un uomo che voglio in questo momento, assolutamente non mi interessa. Facendo introspezione mi rendo conto che ho passato gli ultimi 15 anni a fare quello che "dovevo" e non quello che volevo davvero. Non ho avuto autostima e ho permesso ad altri di calpestarmi, mentre loro vivevano la loro vita senza preoccuparsi di me, e adesso basta, voglio occuparmi di me, della mia vita, di quello che voglio fare io  . E' inutile aver paura di restare soli, meglio abituarsi all'idea e sconfiggere questa paura una volta per tutte. 
In questi mesi voglio fare cose per me stessa, ci mancherebbe che devo ricostruire una relazione, con tutta la fatica che ci vuole, anche no. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> @_flower7700_ come va?


Va meglio, sto recuperando un po' le idee e me stessa, che mi ero persa per strada negli ultimi anni. Come rispondevo sopra a Danny non voglio uomini attorno perché voglio tempo per me, per fare quello che piace a me, non agli altri. 
Devo superare qualche scoglio personale ma poi starò meglio e riuscirò ad avere più fiducia in me stessa, almeno da non attirare altre persone come quella appena passata.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è un uomo che voglio in questo momento, assolutamente non mi interessa. Facendo introspezione mi rendo conto che ho passato gli ultimi 15 anni a fare quello che "dovevo" e non quello che volevo davvero. Non ho avuto autostima e ho permesso ad altri di calpestarmi, mentre loro vivevano la loro vita senza preoccuparsi di me, e adesso basta, voglio occuparmi di me, della mia vita, di quello che voglio fare io  . E' inutile aver paura di restare soli, meglio abituarsi all'idea e sconfiggere questa paura una volta per tutte.
> In questi mesi voglio fare cose per me stessa, ci mancherebbe che devo ricostruire una relazione, con tutta la fatica che ci vuole, anche no.
> 
> 
> ...


Va meglio davvero :up:


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è un uomo che voglio in questo momento, assolutamente non mi interessa. Facendo introspezione mi rendo conto che ho passato gli ultimi 15 anni a fare quello che "dovevo" e non quello che volevo davvero. *Non ho avuto autostima e ho permesso ad altri di calpestarmi, mentre loro vivevano la loro vita senza preoccuparsi di me, e adesso basta, voglio occuparmi di me, della mia vita, di quello che voglio fare io*  . E' inutile aver paura di restare soli, meglio abituarsi all'idea e sconfiggere questa paura una volta per tutte.
> In questi mesi voglio fare cose per me stessa, ci mancherebbe che devo ricostruire una relazione, con tutta la fatica che ci vuole, anche no.
> 
> 
> .


Questo non esclude un uomo, anzi.
E' proprio nel rapporto con l'altro che dovrai essere così.
Saranno le affinità a tenervi legati, non le dipendenze.


----------



## flower7700 (6 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo non esclude un uomo, anzi.
> E' proprio nel rapporto con l'altro che dovrai essere così.
> Saranno le affinità a tenervi legati, non le dipendenze.


Pensavo che già le avevo trovate le affinità con qualcuno  ma non bastavano.

Semmai arriverà qualcuno sarà un rapporto alla pari stavolta


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cos'è? Hai il ciclo?


:rotfl::rotfl:.... [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]....

il sangue è vita


----------



## brenin (16 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...assertiva...in attesa del futuro nel passato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> il mio così
> 
> Grazie....  tempo moderatamente sereno, piuttosto instabile ma tendente a miglioramento....


ehilà


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie....  tempo moderatamente sereno, piuttosto instabile ma tendente a miglioramento....


Prego... navigazione a vista, con i "muscoli" che risentono dello sforzo ma che possono iniziare a rallentare...? 

Io sento l'ombra delle scarpette rosse che sparisce nel bosco...e torno alla vita fatta a mano


----------



## brenin (22 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego... navigazione a vista, con i "muscoli" che risentono dello sforzo ma che possono iniziare a rallentare...?
> 
> Io sento l'ombra delle scarpette rosse che sparisce nel bosco...e torno alla vita fatta a mano


Direi che possono iniziare a rallentare almeno un poco, ma sempre in navigazione a vista.....

Andersen.... indiscusso precursore del genere " horror "....


----------

